# How many more days until your Disney cruise - Part 3



## dizneeat

Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one. 

  79 days until our 13th cruise  

  241 days until our 14th cruise  

  485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LivinADream

1 more day leave tomorrow! Yippie


----------



## Dixielady908

8 DAYS


----------



## BoJangles76

Too Many!!!!! 

108 days to cruising but only 99 until vacation starts


----------



## DesiBelle9

67 days left!!!


----------



## DesiBelle9

67 days left!


----------



## Time2go2disney

*7​*


----------



## Ilion

1 month exactly! 30 days to go!


----------



## ksagan

4 months and 1 week!


----------



## interested

14 days.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

15 hours

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## MissMaleficent

56!!


----------



## hssweethearts

28 days!!!


----------



## CarmenJames865

15 days till our fantasy vacation.


----------



## intertile

29 days till we celebrate the New Year on Fantasy!!!


----------



## dizneeat

78 days until our 13th cruise  

  240 days until our 14th cruise  

  484 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## MrsRamos

11 to our very first!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

0!!! We leave today!


----------



## vavalynn2

139!!!!!


----------



## Mom3NY

76 days


----------



## Dixielady908

7 DAYS..

1 week from today will be at the terminal....


----------



## Grooovertoo

22 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 609 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## wishes0813

7 days!!!!


----------



## Silver Queen

35 days!


----------



## WikiWiki

7 more days!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

None. I am in my stateroom on the Fantasy right now.


----------



## tmrose03

35!


----------



## omalley1118

3 days, 17 hours and 1 night shift left!!!!


----------



## MissMaleficent

55


----------



## 06loriann63

We have 47 days until our first Disney cruise


----------



## dizneeat

77 days until our 13th cruise  

  239 days until our 14th cruise  

  483 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## ALMinVA

only 364 more  FINALLY under a YEAR!!!!


----------



## Fielhol

60!!!!


----------



## Jessica Sloan

41!


----------



## Jessica Sloan

41!!


----------



## MissMaleficent

54!
But only 24 days until I get to surprise my mom!


----------



## Dixielady908

6


----------



## xoDevinxo

279 days till our dream wedding


----------



## DCLJunkie

13 oh joy!!!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

21 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 608 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

293 until our 2nd sailing on the Fantasy!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## scrt69

1year, 2months, 1 week    NOT soon enough!!!!


----------



## txsoccermom

383.....seems like it is so far away


----------



## RIDisneygal82

19 more days!!!


----------



## ThinkOne

3 more days!  Disney Magic 12.4.13.


----------



## dizneeat

76 days until our 13th cruise  

  238 days until our 14th cruise  

  482 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Ilion

28 days!


----------



## Meghatron

35 days, and so much to do between now and then! 

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## KristiMc

26 days!!


----------



## vedlin71

9days


----------



## Dixielady908

5 DAYS  

​


----------



## Grooovertoo

20 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 607 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## Dug720

75 Days to my Dream Cruise!!!

439 days to my Wonder Cruise!!


----------



## tymrivers

33 days until the Wonder


----------



## MissMaleficent

53 
Only 23 until I get to surprise my mom!


----------



## DisDivaSTL

59 Days until our first cruise together on the Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

75 days until our 13th cruise  

  237 days until our 14th cruise  

  481 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Dixielady908

4 days


----------



## Mel2421

Cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

-2


----------



## Grooovertoo

19 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 606 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## Ready to go

32 days, 14 hours and 35 minutes ....but who's counting???!!!


----------



## mbordeleau

26 days until our first dreaming cruise!!! We board on Dec.29th and the kids will find out on Christmas Day...so excited!


----------



## omalley1118

18 hours!!! We are in Miami Beach right now!!!


----------



## meriberi00

3 1/2 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

74 days until our 13th cruise  

  236 days until our 14th cruise  

  480 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Valley Twin

59 days!


----------



## Dixielady908

3 days


----------



## KnightRail

TODAY!!! We check-in in just 1 hour & 1mins!
NEW MAGIC HERE WE COME!! So excited!!


----------



## KnightRail

KnightRail said:


> TODAY!!! We check-in in just 1 hour & 1mins! NEW MAGIC HERE WE COME!! So excited!!



Lol I got do excited to forgot to add the 5 next to the 1 for 15mins lol


----------



## Grooovertoo

18 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 605 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## stmize

346


----------



## DisDivaSTL

57 days until our cruise on the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

73 days until our 13th cruise  

  235 days until our 14th cruise  

  479 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Grooovertoo

17 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 604 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## Jessica Sloan

37!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixielady908

2 days till the Fantasy

   1 day until we fly to Florida


----------



## disneydiva16

9 more days!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRamos

6!!!!


----------



## theresajenkins0429

447 days til my first disney cruise!!!!!


----------



## meriberi00

2 more sleeps!!


----------



## dizneeat

72 days until our 13th cruise  

  234 days until our 14th cruise  

  478 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Grooovertoo

16 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 603 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## interested

7


----------



## meriberi00

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## dizneeat

71 days until our 13th cruise  

  233 days until our 14th cruise  

  477 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Jessica Sloan

34!


----------



## jkburns

My DCL app says 35!!


----------



## wishes0813

Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Meghatron

30 days!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## Alohagirl73

196!!!


----------



## dizneeat

70 days until our 13th cruise  

  232 days until our 14th cruise  

  476 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Grooovertoo

14 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 601 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## dizneeat

69 days until our 13th cruise  

  231 days until our 14th cruise  

  475 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Ilion

We'll be on our second cruise in 21 days!


----------



## stmize

341


----------



## Grooovertoo

13 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 600 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## NHshorty

​ just 17 days until cruise #6 (first on the Dream class!) and 9 months, 22 days until cruise #7!!!!!


----------



## rebbyparker

Too long.  440 days.


----------



## pb9000

5 days


----------



## PegIra

We are doing a back to back on the Fantasy in January.  We have 1 month and 2 days until our 8th Disney Cruise and 1 month and 9 days until our 9th Disney Cruise.  Really hope to hit Platnium in 2015.


----------



## dizneeat

68 days until our 13th cruise  

  230 days until our 14th cruise  

  474 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Grooovertoo

12 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 599 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## leighannrubio

9


----------



## tweis

138 until our MAGICal cruise!!
501 until our WONDERful cruise!!


----------



## pirateprincess81

26 days until our MAGICal cruise!
256 days until our DREAMy cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

67 days until our 13th cruise  

  229 days until our 14th cruise  

  473 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

282 days Southern Magic


----------



## Grooovertoo

11 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 598 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## sager1969

11 days until a Christmas Dream!


----------



## disneydiva16

NOW!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

66 days until our 13th cruise  

  228 days until our 14th cruise  

  472 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## simbasmom2

172...slowly getting there!


----------



## Meghatron

25 days!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## pb9000

2 days until Eastern Fantasy


----------



## Cheerio

56


----------



## Grooovertoo

10 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 597 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## Kerrio929

408...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

281 days Southern Magic Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

65 days until our 13th cruise  

  227 days until our 14th cruise  

  471 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## disneymommagic

2 days to go !!!!!


----------



## sdnotto2009

139!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

9 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 596 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## RonningFamilyCrusin

Three weeks ago from tomorrow we boarded the Wonder for our second time.  447 days from today we board the Fantasy.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

280 days Southern Magic Cruise


----------



## Mokat76

8 days!!!!!!!


----------



## UmmGooD

14 hours!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

64 days until our 13th cruise  

  224 days until our 14th cruise  

  470 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

22!!!!!! Yippee!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

279 days Southern Magic Cruise


----------



## sbtrfly74

In the terminal now.  Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Saamh

0! Boarding the Wonder today. 181 days until the Magi in Barcelona. Woohoo!


----------



## dizneeat

63 days until our 13th cruise  

  223 days until our 14th cruise  

  469 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## PenskeSth1

20 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

278 days Southern Magic Cruise


----------



## MPHARJ

PenskeSth1 said:


> 20 days!



Same for us! 20 days until our first Disney cruise aboard the Fantasy!


----------



## DaisyNY

Two months, two weeks and one day!!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## MissMaleficent

40 days until we sail away!
10 days until I get to surprise my mom


----------



## jkburns

Four weeks from today!


----------



## disnikki08

478 days until family's 1st cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

62 days until our 13th cruise  

  222 days until our 14th cruise  

  468 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Linda67

166 days to go


----------



## KnightRail

182 LONG days until my WONDERful Alaskan Cruise.
(Hoping to book my 6th on board so I can officially be Gold!)


----------



## LITTLEKID58

277 days Southern Magic Cruise


----------



## Grooovertoo

6 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 593 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## dizneeat

61 days until our 13th cruise  

  221 days until our 14th cruise  

  467 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

276 days Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## ChristinaDK

263 days to our wbta


----------



## LilysBuoy

9 days!!


----------



## nancipants

24 days until my Bahamian birthday cruise on the Magic; and

215 days until my Alaskan honeymoon cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## zabache

346 for our first cruise ever!


----------



## Grooovertoo

5 Days until our 2nd cruise!! 
 592 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## Goofys Gal

So excited for our 1st cruise.....95 days!


----------



## Mokat76

Five!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## dizneeat

60 days until our 13th cruise  

  220 days until our 14th cruise  

  466 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

275 Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Mokat76

Four!!!


----------



## missmissy317

79!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendal

One days 77 and another days 78 so around there somewhere lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## simbasmom2

165!


----------



## Castillo Mom

292 days!  And after a work day like today it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Silver Queen

MPHARJ, not sure if you're on our cruise.  We're on the Jan. 4 Western and we're staying at Boardwalk before the cruise too.


----------



## dizneeat

59 days until our 13th cruise  

  219 days until our 14th cruise  

  465 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Gracies Moms

*128!*

We started our countdown chain this morning!


----------



## Mokat76

Three!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EzPz

281 days til our 1st cruise ever! Just a tiny but excited ;D


----------



## LITTLEKID58

274 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## jwim

120 days until our very first cruise, CAN'T WAIT !!!!!


----------



## NCConch

7!


----------



## dizneeat

58 days until our 13th cruise  

  218 days until our 14th cruise  

  464 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

273 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Mokat76

Two!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bliscum

16 and counting.


----------



## dizneeat

57 days until our 13th cruise  

  217 days until our 14th cruise  

  463 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

272 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Elbryhan

56 day to the fantasy yippee


----------



## vavalynn2

118!! 96 until the 100 days party and the countdown chain begins!


----------



## Mokat76

One!!!!!!


----------



## intertile

6 more days till or fantasy new years!!!!


----------



## Meghatron

16 more days until we sail and my family finds out tonight!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## wenuwish

Just 28!


----------



## ktb2002

1 more day til Christmas Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

56 days until our 13th cruise  

  216 days until our 14th cruise  

  462 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Mokat76

I'm going today!!!!!!!


----------



## jkburns

Three weeks from today!

Kevin


----------



## dizneeat

55 days until our 13th cruise  

  215 days until our 14th cruise  

  461 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

270 Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

54 days until our 13th cruise  

  214 days until our 14th cruise  

  460 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

269 Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## luv2sleep

10! Finally!


----------



## DanielleNY

44 dayssssss


----------



## DisneyDude1987

59 days!!!! Getting closer! So excited


----------



## bliscum

14 days and counting. Yah!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

53 days until our 13th cruise  

  213 days until our 14th cruise  

  459 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## ksagan

Only 101 days...almost to the single digit countdown.  Whaoo!!


----------



## NH Disneyfan

Every day it is one less


----------



## disneydiva16

354


----------



## Fielhol

36!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

52 days until our 13th cruise  

  212 days until our 14th cruise  

  458 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

267 days to our Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## vavalynn2

113!


----------



## ksagan

100!! 

I think we started at 370 days.


----------



## mom4fun

99 days until our b2b wonder cruise!!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

11 Days!!! Can't wait for our first cruise!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LglBlonde

See below!


----------



## ariel68

8 months from today, until we leave to (drive to Fargo or Grand Forks to) catch our flights to Orlando, landing on the 27th. So excited 

It's been almost a year since we booked. We just finished our Grand daughter's surprise "Minnie Mouse" themed Bedroom reno for her, for Christmas, and have lots of fun "Disney themed" surprises in store in the coming months to keep her going until the "Magical" day arrives


----------



## ariel68

ksagan said:


> 100!!
> 
> I think we started at 370 days.



Exciting!! We started at 584 days, with now only 244 days left to go (or 5856 hours, but who's counting  LOL)


----------



## tweis

122 days until our MAGICal cruise!!
485 days until our WONDERful cruise!!


----------



## MommytoaPrince

15!!!!!!!


----------



## asunutgirl

We leave tomorrow for WDW.  Sailing on Sunday!  (So I guess 3 days counting today!)

Yay!


----------



## pluto1979

4HppyCamprs said:


> 11 Days!!! Can't wait for our first cruise!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Your in our cruise! See you on the 6th! Are you part of the FE?


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

pluto1979 said:


> Your in our cruise! See you on the 6th! Are you part of the FE?



Yay!!! I wanted to be but I just finished finals on the 20th and barely got Christmas together for the family. No Xmas cards either so taking on more wasn't really a option. There is always next time! 

Happy Cruising!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

32 days till the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

51 days until our 13th cruise  

  211 days until our 14th cruise  

  457 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

50 days until our 13th cruise  

  210 days until our 14th cruise  

  456 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Ilion

1 and a half days!


----------



## dizneeat

49 days until our 13th cruise  

  209 days until our 14th cruise  

  455 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## jkburns

Two weeks from today!!


----------



## BeachMagic

10 more days!!


----------



## dizneeat

48 days until our 13th cruise  

  208 days until our 14th cruise  

  454 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

263 day Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## natandscott

16 days until WDW and 19 days until the CRUISE!!!!!


----------



## csmith1004

12 days!!!


----------



## tweis

119 days until our MAGICal cruise!!
142 days until our trip to VEGAS!!
482 days until our WONDERful cruise!!


----------



## Cheerio

38 more sleeps


----------



## dizneeat

47 days until our 13th cruise  

  207 days until our 14th cruise  

  453 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## lillyB13

Only 51 more days until our honeymoon cruise!


----------



## luv2sleep

4!


----------



## diznefamily

4 more days!  Weather predictions in Castaway Cay not predicted to be nice. Ugh!


----------



## pluto1979

4HppyCamprs said:


> Yay!!! I wanted to be but I just finished finals on the 20th and barely got Christmas together for the family. No Xmas cards either so taking on more wasn't really a option. There is always next time!
> 
> Happy Cruising!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I always bring extras so if you want to trade and be part of it we can do so. Let me know!


----------



## MommytoaPrince

9 days until we head to Miami 
10 days until we board the Wonder


----------



## wenuwish

January 1st, 18 Days to go!


----------



## Alohagirl73

171


----------



## bliscum

9 whole long days


----------



## bobvb22

281  magic southern Caribbean.  With the weather today and tomorrow here in ohio. It can't come too soon


----------



## LITTLEKID58

262 day Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ready to go

Orlando tomorrow!!!! The Dream on the 5th!!!! I can't say I will be sorry to say goodbye to WI (snowing as we speak), but I will hate returning after just 8 days!!!


----------



## storknurse13

We sail October 25 Halloween Cruise on the Fantasy!! But it seems so far away!


----------



## mommadeb

200 as of midnight! Happy New Year to us!!!


----------



## Fielhol

30!!!! I can finally say that we leave for Florida THIS month!!


----------



## beepdave

We sail in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

261 day Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## DisneyFun51464

23 days until I leave for Florida and 27 days until I board the Wonder!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

46 days until our 13th cruise  

  206 days until our 14th cruise  

  452 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## omalley1118

457 (sob) until our 5 night on the Wonder to Grand Cayman!!!


----------



## vavalynn2

107! Today's task- make a fish extender!!


----------



## Dug720

dizneeat makes it easy for me! 

46 days!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

5 days!! We leave in 2 days for our leisurely drive down......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CruzinTink

119 Days til our First Disney Cruise!  Taking our Granddaughters (5 & 9) on the Dream in May!


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

We have been counting down for 365+ days for our first cruise....so I am so happy to get to post that we sail in 18 days on The Dream!!! 

The next few weeks will be busy with work and kids activities so I am actually starting to gather things for the suitcases like sunscreen, sandals, etc...Cant wait!!!!


----------



## StephandDick

127 days for us! It will be our kids first cruise.


----------



## lizzyb

Too long… 478 days!


----------



## amazeen

9 days 9hrs and 9 seconds NOW!!!!


Second Disney cruise, first on the Fantasy Jan 11th -18th


----------



## disneydiva16

We still have 11 months and 1 week.


----------



## sunnysideup3

9 days-- we leave on the 10th!!


----------



## DisFan01908

107 Days to go 'til our Easter Cruise on the Fantasy...!!!


----------



## Lita

95 days until our first DCL cruise, can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Mitzzie

45!!


----------



## bliscum

8 lonely days


----------



## Jessica Sloan

9!


----------



## mimmi

233 days until my christmas present cruise


----------



## dizneeat

45 days until our 13th cruise  

  205 days until our 14th cruise  

  451 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## csmith1004

Jessica Sloan said:


> 9!



We hit single digits!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## bliscum

7 long days


----------



## tweis

116 days until our MAGICal cruise!!
145 days until our trip to VEGAS!!
479 days until our WONDERful cruise!!


----------



## mcgypsy

2 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

169 days


----------



## momof2n2

123. And we are genuinely counting down now. 17 weeks from Monday. 17. Woo hoo.


----------



## nancipants

7 days until the 3-day Bahamanian Cruise on the Magic

and

199 days until the 7-day Alaskan Cruise on the Wonder! 



The first number looks a lot more appealing right now.


----------



## yaddakal

226


----------



## jkburns

Just nine! Down to single digits......

Kevin


----------



## luv2sleep

2 days!


----------



## emeredith

Too many!! 9/18/14 HURRY! Departing on my Birthday!!


----------



## dizneeat

44 days until our 13th cruise  

  204 days until our 14th cruise  

  450 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

259 days to San Juan PR
261 days to Southern Magical Cruise..


----------



## PegIra

8 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Till our next Cruise and 15 days the the following cruise.  Can't wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meghatron

Three days!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## Meghatron

Three days!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

* 86 days!!! ​*


And I can't believe it because it seems as if I've been counting down forever.


----------



## mom4fun

91 and 96 for our b2b wonder cruise, western carribbean and then bahamas including key west. Can't wait to start booking excursions tonight. Our longest disney cruise has been 4 nights but this will be 9 nights.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

3!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nmhagood

113 days for our third cruise and our third ship.We will be sailing on the Wonder at the end of April happy days are a coming


----------



## tmoger

43 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamitchell

14 days.  My 5 year old asked me how many days, and it reminded me I had the iphone dcl app, which has a countdown clock.  To the minute.


----------



## luv2sleep

1 day!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

258 days to San Juan PR
260 days to Southern Magical Cruise..


----------



## luv2sleep

0 days for this one! Woot!
350 days until my next one.


----------



## AlmostAmber22

112 days!!! Gah so excited! And 343 days until our Christmas cruise on the Magic!


----------



## stmize

314 til our20th anniversary cruise on the fantasy


----------



## bliscum

3 more sleeps


----------



## Dug720

42 days!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

167


----------



## LITTLEKID58

256 days to San Juan 
258 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

40 days until our 13th cruise  

  200 days until our 14th cruise  

  446 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

255 days to San Juan 
257 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Valley Twin

Brrrr.  Wind chill of -20 in Philly this morning.  Time to think Wonderful Caribbean thoughts.  Only 25 more days!


----------



## vavalynn2

windchill is -30 

days til disney cruise 101!!


----------



## oldshovelhead

Wow...only 50 more days until our Wonder cruise!


----------



## oldshovelhead

Valley Twin said:


> Brrrr.  Wind chill of -20 in Philly this morning.  Time to think Wonderful Caribbean thoughts.  Only 25 more days!



We live about an hour north of you.  The local weather guy showed a quote this morning of the Miami weather guy cautioning his viewers to monitor what their kids are wearing today because it will only be a high of 64 degrees  Really?  Too funny!  Sounds like shorts and a tee shirt fo me!  We're gone in 50 days from Miami on the Wonder.


----------



## dizneeat

39 days until our 13th cruise  

  199 days until our 14th cruise  

  445 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

254 days to San Juan 
256 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## kittylady1972

19 DAYS until our first sailing on the Disney Magic!!!  Just booked TODAY!!!


----------



## dizneeat

38 days until our 13th cruise  

  198 days until our 14th cruise  

  444 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## rentayenta

* 81 days!!! ​*


----------



## LMClay

One!!!


----------



## natandscott

6 days until we leave for WDW!!! And 9 days until we cruise on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

253 days to San Juan 
255 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## oatway

natandscott said:


> 6 days until we leave for WDW!!! And 9 days until we cruise on the Fantasy!!!



Flying down in 7 days, and 9 days until we cruise on the Fantasy as well.

Just realized that it's exactly one week from this minute that I plan to be walking through the doors at Edmonton International!


----------



## randomiam79

1!!!!


----------



## simbasmom2

139 till we leave. 143 till we sail!


----------



## She Taz

Down to 173 days before we are off to Alaska.


----------



## ktate82

49!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PegIra

2 days to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlmostAmber22

107 days and counting!


----------



## hubie1313

3days!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

37 days until our 13th cruise  

  197 days until our 14th cruise  

  443 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## icesk8abc

2!!!! I'm so excited.  We've taken 7 trips to WDW and 2 trips to DLR, but this is our first trip on DCL.


----------



## Mitzzie

36


----------



## csmith1004

1!!! Finally! We leave tonight for the drive down to FLA!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

252 days to San Juan 
254 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## pirateprincess81

Just returned from our 4 night cruise on the Magic.  It's such a small ship compared to the Dream, but it was beautiful nonetheless.  They still had all the Christmas decorations up, too, which made it really nice.


----------



## strangeling

We leave the day after tomorrow!

So excited!

It is our 12th cruise on DCL, but our very first time in the Roy O. Disney Suite.  So stoked, I am counting the hours!


----------



## Meghatron

pirateprincess81 said:


> Just returned from our 4 night cruise on the Magic.  It's such a small ship compared to the Dream, but it was beautiful nonetheless.  They still had all the Christmas decorations up, too, which made it really nice.



We were also on that cruise! Today our countdown resets to 127 days. 

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## autismgoesdisney

1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

36 days until our 13th cruise  

  196 days until our 14th cruise  

  442 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Patsydust

*20 Days til my 3rd Cruise!! I'm working on my pro status! One Cruise at a time!*​

​


----------



## icesk8abc

0!!!!  We are just checked in to Hyatt MCO.  The Mickey bus takes us to the cruise in a few short hours.  I better get some sleep.


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

!!!!!!! 7 !!!!!!! 

January 19 we sail on THE DREAM!!!!!!!


----------



## jkburns

1

Bon Voyage!


----------



## gmiller

*The countdown ticker on my phone says 252 days~ *


----------



## jkburns

So excited!


----------



## oatway

7 days to go!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

251 days to San Juan 
253 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## mommadeb

190 days until our DREAM comes true!!


----------



## intelairgirl

125 days!!!!


----------



## TraceyDes

105 days to go!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

336 days!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

252!


----------



## DonnaRN

165 until our Disney Magic Mediterranean Cruise!!! We will be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary!!


----------



## dizneeat

35 days until our 13th cruise  

  195 days until our 14th cruise  

  441 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

250 days to San Juan. P R
252 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Fielhol

19!!! Can't believe it!


----------



## kittylady1972

Fielhol said:


> 19!!! Can't believe it!



. 15 days for us....our drive to Floirida begins in 13 days!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

88 more days!!!!


----------



## sunryzez

56, and first time on the Dream...WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Sonja99

-  -  -  -  -  -


----------



## txnmom

We are at 53 days!


----------



## shell8558

Leave in 44 days !!! Yay


----------



## zy144622

20 days!


----------



## abbylaura19

173 days, 3 hours, 32 minutes, and 11 seconds (courtesy of DCL app)


----------



## vavalynn2

96!!! Just celebrated double digits this weekend!!


----------



## bliscum

15 days YEA!!!!


----------



## Cheerio

26 sleeps


----------



## dizneeat

34 days until our 13th cruise  

  194 days until our 14th cruise  

  440 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

33 days until our 13th cruise  

  193 days until our 14th cruise  

  439 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## abja09

27 days until we set sail on the Wonder!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

249 days to San Juan. P R
251 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## tdunaway

121 days till the Dream!!!


----------



## dizneeat

32 days until our 13th cruise  

  192 days until our 14th cruise  

  438 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## renesmom

51 days - 1st cruise


----------



## jayteadunn

4


----------



## Lynno222

18 days!!!


----------



## samily

1!!!!


----------



## DisneYE

T minus 59!! Disney Fantasy EC 3/15
Going to a few places in FL a few days before...So much


----------



## loveysbydesign

just booked ours yesterday for 11/9/14...not actually sure how many days, guess i better get on it!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

247 days to San Juan. P R
249 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## simbasmom2

137!


----------



## dizneeat

31 days until our 13th cruise  

  191 days until our 14th cruise  

  437 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Lita

79 days!!


----------



## natmom

113


----------



## soler

43 more days!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Gracies Moms

100!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

246 days to San Juan. P R 
248 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## bliscum

10 days till magic


----------



## dizneeat

30 days until our 13th cruise  

  190 days until our 14th cruise  

  436 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

245 days to San Juan. P R 
247 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## vavalynn2

92!!  

Can't wait. Get to check in this weekend!


----------



## IrishCowboy

3!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

29 days until our 13th cruise  

  189 days until our 14th cruise  

  435 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## oatway

Our first cruise is...... TODAY!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

244 days to San Juan. P R 
246 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

1 day!!!  We have been counting down for at least 11 months. I thought this
day would never arrive.  We are headed to Orlando right now to board The Dream TOMORROW !!!!!


----------



## BBQMommy

ONE!!!!!


----------



## Silverfox97

49 unless we take advantage of FLR rates on 2/6 or 2/7 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jkluttrell

Just booked this week so we are 261 days away!


----------



## Dug720

29 days to the Dream!

393 (pretty sure) days to the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

28 days until our 13th cruise  

  188 days until our 14th cruise  

  434 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## IrishCowboy

1!!!


----------



## DisneYE

IrishCowboy said:


> 1!!!



Bon Voyage Mr Cowboy... have fun...
56 days for us... our 4th... Fantasy 3/15-22 
PS. So jelly at the numbers of cruises you've done...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

243 days to San Juan. P R 
245 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

28 days!! 

4 weeks from right now I will be chilling on the Dream!!


----------



## dizneeat

27 days until our 13th cruise  

  187 days until our 14th cruise  

  433 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

242 days to San Juan. P R 
244 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

26 days until our 13th cruise  

  186 days until our 14th cruise  

  432 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

241 days to San Juan. P R 
243 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## grace&philipsmom

79 days!!!!


----------



## tndislvr

While I know it'll be here before we know it right now it still seems like forever till our cruise!


----------



## loveysbydesign

way too long, hoping a great deal pops up before then and we can cruise earlier!


----------



## Fielhol

10!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

26 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

25 days until our 13th cruise  

  185 days until our 14th cruise  

  431 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## sarap208

Can't wait till we cruise in may!!!!


----------



## BWVPam

Can't wait till May

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

240 days to San Juan. P R 
242 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## bliscum

4 days to new Magic Yea.


----------



## Lynno222

11 days until I start Dreaming!


----------



## dizneeat

24 days until our 13th cruise  

  184 days until our 14th cruise  

  430 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## bliscum

4 magical days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

239 days to San Juan 
241 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

24!!!


----------



## Valley Twin

9 days! 

Doing the single-digit dance!


----------



## lizzyb

456


----------



## Trekker

3 more sleeps -  2 of those at DVC Vero Beach!


----------



## DisneYE

51 days for our Fantasy 3/15/14 cruise
42 days for our FL vacay.... soooo stoked...


----------



## sarap208

I'm Ready!! I'm Ready!!!!


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

65 days for my Fantasy 3/29/14 cruise. I say "my" becase this is my first on DCL  and I'm leaving my kids and DH at home . Meeting up to cruise with my mom and sister's family. It's asacrifice, so Mom would have someone to share stateroom. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## TooPicky

402 loooong days


----------



## tweis

95 days until our MAGIC-AL Bahamas cruise!!
123 days until our adults only trip to Vegas!!
458 days until we are WONDER-ING the Western Caribbean!!


----------



## dancingswiffer

*329 days till our FIRST CRUISE!!!*


----------



## Desnik

3 more days till our first cruise!!!


----------



## DisneySparklez

Planning on going spring or summer 2015, so I'm not exactly sure how many days. Too far away though, that's for sure!!! I can't wait to start the countdown!


----------



## jetskigrl

114 Days until our 2-night cruise to nowhere

200 Days until Alaska


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Wow! Some of yall's are really coming up fast!

I went from triple digits to double today! Which is fine, I still have some more planning to do, $$ to earn (and pay off! and please let that tax refund come with some  !) and about 15 more pounds to lose!

99 Days to EPCOT anniversary! (official start of the Land & Sea awesomeness!)


----------



## tmoger

23 days till the Fantasy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frenigirl

Have reserved on board fun and excursions. Have the docs ready and tossing beach items in a basket-- ready for packing!

F in OH


----------



## dizneeat

23 days until our 13th cruise  

  183 days until our 14th cruise  

  429 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## DisneYE

Milestone... 50 days! T minus 40 for our FL vacation... So LF for these holidays...


----------



## SteveandAli511

x


----------



## LITTLEKID58

238 days until SaN Juan
240 days until Southern Magical Cruise..


----------



## DaisyNY

Thirty-six days until we're away from the frigid NY weather!


----------



## RhodyChief

Just booked our first Disney cruise for May (as a surprise for my wife after her first semester of nursing school) on the Magic!


----------



## jkburns

358


----------



## bliscum

3 more sleeps Yea!!!


----------



## SeattleSuz

258 days


----------



## ImDMous

We are 7 days from our online check-in.  Yay!  Still have to decide on a few excursions, but I'm soooo ready to go now!


----------



## dizneeat

22 days until our 13th cruise  

  182 days until our 14th cruise  

  428 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

237 days until San Juan
239 days until Southern Magical Cruise..


----------



## momof2n2

100!!!

Down to double digits tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missypyxi

SOOOOOO excited! Heading to AAA this morning to book our WC on the Fantasy for this summer! Can't wait!!! Soon, I will have a countdown timer!


----------



## bliscum

Yea 2 more sleeps till re-imagined Magic and Aqua Dunk


----------



## tmoger

20 days, 13 hours, 13 minutes to our Fantasy vaca!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

236 days until San Juan
238 days until Southern Magical Cruise..


----------



## dizneeat

21 days until our 13th cruise  

  181 days until our 14th cruise  

  427 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Desnik

We set sail today!!! We are at Pop Century now waiting for our pick up at 12:15. I can't believe we are going to be on the Dream in just a little bit!! We are beyond excited. 

Thank you everyone here at the cruise line boards who've answered all my questions & helped me plan this cruise.


----------



## Fielhol

5!!!!!!


----------



## The Lorax

1 month and 3 days!


----------



## bliscum

Sail tomorrow YEA!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

20 days until our 13th cruise  

  180 days until our 14th cruise  

  426 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## mduncan1

102!  Almost to double digits!!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## LITTLEKID58

235 days until San Juan
237 days until Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

20 days!!!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

73


----------



## dizneeat

19 days until our 13th cruise  

  179 days until our 14th cruise  

  425 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## mrslfc

207 days until our first cruise and I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

19!!!


----------



## cyndyminnie

2!
Our first cruise!
We fly to Florida tomorrow.


----------



## minniemouse1

66 DAYS!!!!!:
Can't wait!  Its been 3 VERY LONG years since out last cruise.


Now what to do to make the time go by faster?


----------



## rentayenta

*, 60 days!!!  ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

234 to San Juan
235 Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Parkerpirates

346!  Ugh!  How do you pass the days and. It drive your spouses crazy by talking about it EVERYDAY?!?


----------



## Parkerpirates

346 days!  Ugh!  How do you pass the days and not drive your spouses crazy by talking about it EVERYDAY?!?


----------



## tweis

90 days until our MAGIC-AL cruise to the Bahamas!! 
116 days until our Adults only trip to VEGAS!!
462 days until our WONDER-FUL cruise to the Western Caribbean!!


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

Almost inside the 2 month window!


----------



## RRC

171 days to our second trip on the Fantasy!  This time, the Western Caribbean!


----------



## tangled23

127


----------



## simbasmom2

124! And PIF!


----------



## dizneeat

18 days until our 13th cruise  

  178 days until our 14th cruise  

  424 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

233 days to San Juan
235 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## She Taz

Down to 152.  Going so slow.


----------



## France2002

32!


----------



## Dug720

18 days!!


----------



## Mitzzie

17!!


----------



## DsMomma

We leave in 11 and only 12 days until the cruise


----------



## 4DisneyFansinWV

284! Taking the Dream on the Castaway Cay Double Dipper!


----------



## dizneeat

17 days until our 13th cruise  

  177 days until our 14th cruise  

  423 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## triniprincess76

No days!   

We sail later today!


----------



## aggroamerican

Can't sleep!  Too excited!  Leaving today!


----------



## Dug720

17 days!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

231 days until San Juan
 233 days until Southern Magical Cruise.


----------



## rramsr

209 until our first cruise


----------



## chuckm403

233 days until our 4th DCL cruise


----------



## dizneeat

16 days until our 13th cruise  

  176 days until our 14th cruise  

  422 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Sonja99

130!


----------



## pontikes67

I can remember when it was 680 days...but I'm actually now able to track flight costs though still too far out to monitor my return flight costs...YIKES!  11 Months to go!


----------



## Sonja99

Sonja99 said:


> 130!



Oops it is not 130 but:


----------



## Dug720

16 days!!


----------



## natmom

98 

Finally below the 100 day mark


----------



## LITTLEKID58

229 days to San Juan
231 days Southern Magical cruise


----------



## travelwith2

7


----------



## KnightRail

136 till Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

15 days until our 13th cruise  

  175 days until our 14th cruise  

  421 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## clintnelson2

6 days until our first DCL cruise. Me, DW, DD (2), Mother in law, Father in law and sister in law.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

228 days to San Juan
230 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Zeppelin

more than 6 months...


----------



## DisneyHelen

120 days!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## Dug720

15!!! 

Two weeks from now I will be chilling in my room at the Hampton Inn Gateway/MCO!!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

27 more days
                   Teri


----------



## DisneYE

42 days for our cruise..
33 days for our FL holiday...


----------



## tmoger

2 weeks today we are off on the Fantasy!


----------



## cindy1098

5 days until our 4th and 8 days until our 5th!!


----------



## DisDr.

33 days 'til our first cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

14 days until our 13th cruise  

  174 days until our 14th cruise  

  420 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

Two weeks from today I will be eating breakfast at the Hampton Inn and getting ready to go back to MCO for the shuttle!!!


----------



## Valley Twin

We're down to hours now!  PAT is 11:30 today!

And I'm thinking that since the ship is just out of dry dock and has been in MIA for several days already, the rooms will be ready when we board


----------



## hgon76

19 days!!!


----------



## natandscott

And the countdown begins again!!!!

389 more days


----------



## disneydiva16

314 days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

230 days until Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## sunryzez

35!!!!!!!!!!!!! First time on the Dream after many years on the Magic and Wonder!!


----------



## wallskm

Zero! On the ship right now!


----------



## Lita

62 days!!,


----------



## z28wiz

7 days till our b2b!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dizneeat

13 days until our 13th cruise  

  173 days until our 14th cruise  

  419 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## tweis

85 days until our MAGICAL cruise to the Bahamas!!
448 days until our Wonderful cruise to the Caribbean!!


----------



## dizneeat

12 days until our 13th cruise  

  172 days until our 14th cruise  

  418 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

226 days to San Juan
228 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## travelwith2

3


----------



## tmoger

10 days!!!!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

90 Days! 

Got our stuff booked at midnight last night!


----------



## OrcaPotter

*4*


----------



## dizneeat

11 days until our 13th cruise  

  171 days until our 14th cruise  

  417 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## bva4433

79 more days! Looking forward to seeing my 3 year olds face light up!


----------



## Dug720

11 days!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

225 days to San Juan 
227 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## natmom

93


----------



## DisneYE

39 days for our cruise
30 for our FL vacay... 


can't come soon enough... we are getting the mother of all snowstorms today.. sooo tired of winter already


----------



## dizneeat

10 days until our 13th cruise  

  170 days until our 14th cruise  

  416 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

224 days to San Juan
226 days to Souther Magical Cruise


----------



## DVC Dad

86 days


----------



## Dug720

10!!!!!!


----------



## robhawk

dug720 said:


> 10!!!!!!



10!!!


----------



## dizneeat

9 days until our 13th cruise  

  169 days until our 14th cruise  

  415 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Tancos3

246...


----------



## Meghatron

99!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

223 days to San Juan
225 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## sdjen

One more day!  Cannot wait!


----------



## dizneeat

8 days until our 13th cruise  

  168 days until our 14th cruise  

  414 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

222 days to San Juan
224 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## robhawk

dizneeat said:


> 8 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 168 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 414 days until our 15th cruise   ​



I'm with ya!


----------



## vavalynn2

7 0 ! ! !


----------



## Mitzzie

7


----------



## mtchurchmonica

Thirty-one  Saturdays.


----------



## dizneeat

7 days until our 13th cruise  

  167 days until our 14th cruise  

  413 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## renesmom

26 days!


----------



## mattykin

100


----------



## LITTLEKID58

221 days to San Juan
223 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

One week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robhawk

Dug720 said:


> One week!!!!!!!!!!



Yessssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney mam




----------



## Jmariab64

82 

days until our first cruise!


----------



## msjuyamc

89 days, till I'm relaxing by the pool on the Fantasy.


----------



## tmoger

6 days!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmbop

18 days until our first cruise. It was planned only about a week ago. I was feeling a little spontaneous...  hopefully it doesn't come back to bite me in the butt!!


----------



## abja09

3 days until we set sail on the Wonder. I can't wait!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

9 months exactly..so ___ days??


----------



## dizneeat

6 days until our 13th cruise  

  166 days until our 14th cruise  

  412 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## soler

19 more days till we board the Fantasy!!!
15 more days till we hit WDW!!!


----------



## MissCallie

70 days until our first trip on the Fantasy! Can't wait!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

219 days to San Juan
221 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

218 days to San Juan
220 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

5 days until our 13th cruise  

  165 days until our 14th cruise  

  411 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## TraceyDes

75 days!!!!! 

Booked my PAT and port adventures last night... Yeah!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

60 days!  59 days until we arrive at POP!


----------



## dizneeat

4 days until our 13th cruise  

  164 days until our 14th cruise  

  410 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

217 days to San Juan
219 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## abitcloudy

55 days till my first Disney Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

3 days until our 13th cruise  

  163 days until our 14th cruise  

  409 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## mrssmiddy

100 days!!!  Double-digits tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mitzzie

2


----------



## Uscmacy18

We have 11 months and 5 days till we sail on 1/18/15 to Cozumel on the wonder!


----------



## lolainkent

3 days 3 days 3 days!!!!


----------



## sunryzez

24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohooo!!!

Best part is we are going for my daughters bday and the kids have NO idea. Im not telling them until we drive into port and next to the ship!!! The look on their faces are going to be worth every penny!


----------



## Jadryx

10 days !


----------



## France2002

16 days 'till our cruise - but only 8 until we fly to Miami then to Orlando for a week of pre-cruise fun!


----------



## robhawk

lolainkent said:


> 3 days 3 days 3 days!!!!



Woohoo! 6 inches of snow has fallen 6 more to go!
So ready for Sunday!


----------



## Markking15

My signature says it all.


----------



## Markking15

Uscmacy18 said:


> We have 11 months and 5 days till we sail on 1/18/15 to Cozumel on the wonder!



We're going to be on the same cruise; it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Claw

92 days, may it come fast and the 7 nights onboard last long


----------



## RN_Mom

4!  And I just booked 2 days ago!!


----------



## dizneeat

2 days until our 13th cruise  

  162 days until our 14th cruise  

  408 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

215 days to San Juan
217 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Tluvs2talk

14 more day's till our 11th Disney Cruise!!


----------



## goterps1986

Got a crazy flight out of MD right before the big storm and on the way to the port now!!!!


----------



## hetheric

198 days...I can't wait!


----------



## mms80

hetheric said:


> 198 days...I can't wait!



161 days , Disney Magic cruise Europe


----------



## jpod523

79! First time on the Magic!


----------



## rramsr

194 until our first cruise ever and on the Dream


----------



## tweis

70 days until Port Orleans Riverside in a RR!!
72 days until our MAGICAL cruise to the Bahamas!!
99 days until our adults only trip to VEGAS!!
437 days until our WONDERFUL Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Jadryx

8 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

1 day until our 13th cruise  

  161 days until our 14th cruise  

  407 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Mitzzie

Boarding the Disney Fantasy today!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## kimbera

42 Days!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

214 days to San Juan
216 days to Southern Magical Cruise.


----------



## RN_Mom

2 !!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

213 days to San Juan                                                  216 days to Southern. Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

None!!!! I get on the Dream TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

75 days until we get on the Wonder again. I am getting so excited.

Corinna


----------



## vavalynn2

Sixty one!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

12 more days!!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

12 MORE DAY"S


----------



## rentayenta

40 until our first cruise on the Disney Wonder.


----------



## RN_Mom

1 sleep!!!!!   Eeeeeeek!  Only down side to living in tampa is it's hard to justify a hotel stay when it's 3 hours to port, so here I sit at home going crazy!


----------



## jlindemer

RN_Mom said:


> 1 sleep!!!!!   Eeeeeeek!  Only down side to living in tampa is it's hard to justify a hotel stay when it's 3 hours to port, so here I sit at home going crazy!



I know!  I'm in Poinciana/Kissimmee and feel the same!  I want to go the night before, but can't justify it.  

Have a great time!!!


----------



## msd1776

21 days to the Magic.......


----------



## disneydiva16

300 days!!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*272* Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

212 days to San Juan  :cool1                                              
215 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Valley Twin

2 weeks since my first, 352 days until my next (a B2B!)


----------



## Parkerpirates

248 days till our Halloween cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## chuckm403

*214 *


----------



## 44diznee

46 til we are on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## Maineiak

According to the DCL app on my phone:

71 days, 14 hours, 7 minutes and 30 seconds.

But who's counting?


----------



## goingsouth

32 days!  I'm ready. So ready


----------



## WendyDarling

279. Finally out of those 280s, whew!


----------



## Jmariab64

73 more days until our first cruise on the Magic!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

10 More day's.


----------



## Pappert

101 Days!!!


----------



## People Mover

262 !!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*270 *Days


----------



## TinkLoverSam

94 days to our 3rd cruise!

We only booked 5 days ago so it's going to come up fast! 9 days in Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## LITTLEKID58

210 days to San Juan 
212 days to Southern Magical Cruise.


----------



## Tluvs2talk

9 More Day's!!!!


----------



## mommadeb

We are finally down to 150!!


----------



## lizzyb

428!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

15 till our first cruise on the Magic....

86 till our 'Wonder'ful cruise to Nowhere....and Gold status!


200 till our Repo to LA from Vancouver.....

So excited and can't wait!


----------



## dennisbryce

*269 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

209 days to San Juan
211 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Jadryx

2 days! (leave for Florida tomorrow morning)


----------



## tbergan

126 to out first Dcl in June on the Dream! On pins and needles!


----------



## scrappinginontario

2!!!!  SO excited!  We're at a hotel tonight, fly to Orlando tomorrow and stay overnight at Pop.  Board Disney's Fantasy Saturday.  Woot!!!


----------



## gilchrest94

29 weeks until EBPC!!


----------



## TLovesDisney

224 days to go!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

208 days to San Juan
210 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

358 days.


----------



## rentayenta

* 36 days!!! *​


----------



## vavalynn2

56! 56! 56!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

48 days!


----------



## Linda67

99 days
It's double digit day


----------



## dennisbryce

*268 *Days


----------



## robhawk

Booked a Fantasy cruise on the Dream this past week so...
360 days to go!


----------



## Princesstiff3385

Toooo many!!  As my son said when I told him we were going in October "I can't wait that long!"


----------



## LITTLEKID58

207 days to San Juan
209 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*267 *Days


----------



## tangled23

Almost time for the double digit dance!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*266 *Days


----------



## Sonja99

.


----------



## dizneeat

153 days until our 14th cruise  

  399 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Tluvs2talk

5 MORE DAY"S!!!!!!!


----------



## renesmom

10 more days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

152 days until our 14th cruise  

  398 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*265 *Days


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

341 days!! Which is so far away, and so terribly sad!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

4 more days


----------



## dizneeat

151 days until our 14th cruise  

  397 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## emilymarie

18!!!!!!!


----------



## WickedDreamer

332  Days until we board the Disney Dream for our back to back cruises!


----------



## natmom

73


----------



## Jaymerdoo

10 months 13 days until our first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## dazzeee331

45 days til we are on our first ever Disney cruise aka the Mickey boat as my 3 year old calls it !! We are beyond excited and can't wait !!


----------



## dennisbryce

*264 *Days


----------



## team miller

241....way to many days!


----------



## Sinderelly

2 more sleeps until our back 2 back that starts on Feb 28th!


----------



## disneydiva16

295 days


----------



## penel3

5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

too many WDW trips to mention, 2007 Wonder Concierge, January 2013 Wonder Concierge, WDW AKL Concierge Nov 2013, March 2014 Walter E. Disney Suite (finally!!!!)


----------



## Tluvs2talk

3 days


----------



## scrapswife

284 days and 19 hours until our Magical Adventure!


----------



## dizneeat

150 days until our 14th cruise  

  396 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## mms80

dizneeat said:


> part 2 of this thread was closed ..... So i thought it was time to start a new one.    79 days until our 13th cruise     241 days until our 14th cruise     485 days until our 15th cruise




149


----------



## 44diznee

38 till our 2nd cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*263 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

203 days to San Juan                                       205 southern magical cruise


----------



## dizneeat

149 days until our 14th cruise  

  395 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*262 *Days


----------



## Jaymerdoo

317!


----------



## RGLakatos

We have 99 days until we board the Disney Fantasy for a 7 day Western Caribbean trip!!


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

Posting here to find out


----------



## disneykelly73

22..  just booked it today!!!  going on the Magic to celebrate our Anniversary (a couple weeks early) and my inlaws are going to keep the kids..  so its JUST us!!!!!  yes!!!  just the adults


----------



## JCinMN

Too many!  Although we are actually just 23 days away!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## dizneeat

148 days until our 14th cruise  

  394 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

202 days to San Juan                                       204 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*261 *Days


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

*108* days until our Alaskan Cruise on the _Disney Wonder_


----------



## LITTLEKID58

200 days to San Juan                                  B.  202 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

147 days until our 14th cruise  

  393 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Sonja99

*100!*


----------



## hjmacd

7! We sail next Saturday on the Fantasy!! Can't wait! First cruise, so sick of winter!


----------



## sunryzez

ONLY 8!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

112


----------



## pfuentes1098

14 days! Woohoo!


----------



## bobbiwoz

62!


----------



## dennisbryce

*260 *Days


----------



## rentayenta

* 28 days!!! ​*


----------



## AliceIn

154


----------



## dizneeat

146 days until our 14th cruise  

  392 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Linda67

90 days and on-line check in completed


----------



## Feisty Fairy

70 Days


----------



## vavalynn2

47! 47! Woooooo! We cruise next month!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 months today!


----------



## Silver Queen

Hjmacd,
Welcome to the Disboards and have a wonderful cruise!  We've been on both the Fantasy Eastern and Western and have had wonderful cruises.  We love the Fantasy.  She's a beautiful ship.
     We leave on Friday for our first cruise on the Magic.  Will be taking DS, DDiL, and the Grandboys (4&2) for their first Disney cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

*259 *Days


----------



## Hernandez6060

19 days until our first Disney Cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

145 days until our 14th cruise  

  391 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*258 *Days


----------



## bobbiwoz

60!


----------



## dizneeat

144 days until our 14th cruise  

  390 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## jkluttrell

I booked our flights today! Another step in the plan coming together! 
217 days!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

197 days to San Juan
199 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Sonja99

*97*


----------



## dennisbryce

*257 *Days


----------



## chuckm403

200


----------



## Angelhalo

*TWO!! *


----------



## Jaymerdoo

312......not enough time to choose and create FEs!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

95. Woo hoo


----------



## CruzinTink

57!!


----------



## bliscum

23 days till Magic!!!


----------



## dizneeat

143 days until our 14th cruise  

  389 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*256 *Days


----------



## The4Woods

Well a few days ago it was 179 then we found a great VGT so now it's 79! Yay!! Can't wait and now I don't have to as long.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

197 days to San Juan
199 to Souther Magical Cruise


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

T*W*O - but we're keeping so busy with packing, dog dripping off, driving to New Orleans to fly out, and our overnight in Miami that we may be exhausted by the time we get there!


----------



## Grayson4

87 Days!  My 25th Wedding Anniversary!


----------



## sunryzez

4 days!!!! And this week has been a crappy one so I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## bliscum

22 glorious days for Magic


----------



## abitcloudy

34 days till my first Disney cruise!


----------



## renesmom

One day


----------



## rentayenta

24 days until we set foot on the Wonder. Mom/son dual celebration. His becoming a bar mitzvah and me turning 45!


----------



## tangled23

94 days!!! Almost time to book our excursions


----------



## dizneeat

142 days until our 14th cruise  

  388 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

196 days to San Juan
198 to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## ChristinaDK

184 to transatlantic


----------



## dennisbryce

*255 *Days


----------



## Im_with_Dopey

125 days until  my Dream


----------



## dizneeat

141 days until our 14th cruise  

  387 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*254 *Days


----------



## cicarter

30.woohooo. Have already started packing.


----------



## asanan

99 days, we're in double digtis now!


----------



## KnightRail

101 Days until Alaska!! And only 11 more days till I can make excursion reservations!


----------



## LambertLion

15!


----------



## sunryzez

2 days!!!! And, it has been such a stressful week it cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## dizneeat

140 days until our 14th cruise  

  386 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Silverfox97

We board the Fantasy TODAY!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

194 days to San Juan
196 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## SFD998

A very long 400 days, but Aulani is only 34 days away! Plus Disneyland in July and WDW in October will help make the time go by.


----------



## sunryzez

We board tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have been on the classics several times but our first time on the Dream! 

Kids still have NO idea, cannot wait to see their faces when we drive up to the ship!!!


----------



## bliscum

19 days till Magic
6 mos 6 days till Dream


----------



## dennisbryce

*253 *Days


----------



## Hernandez6060

13 days


----------



## dizneeat

139 days until our 14th cruise  

  385 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

193 days to San Juan
195 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*252 *Days


----------



## Parkerpirates

229....hurry up!!!!!


----------



## gatorfreud

My first post for our Med Cruise on here was about 500 days...  just checked in and we are down to 90!  Woot!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

195 until our second Fantasy trip!


----------



## yakinacp

352 days and counting until our first family cruise.  Looking forward to the WONDERful "suite" life: )!


----------



## Alohagirl73

104 days!!!!


----------



## jakesmom_01

146 days until our First Disney Dream cruise...and taking my parents for their 40yr anniversary...super excited


----------



## Husurdady

56  more days and a wake up at WDW's  SSR.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

39 days until our very first cruise!!!  We sail on the Dream on 4/17.  Can't Wait!


----------



## dizneeat

138 days until our 14th cruise  

  384 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

192 days to San Juan
194 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*251 *Days


----------



## grace&philipsmom

31 days!!!!


----------



## bliscum

17 till Magic
6 mos 3 days till Dream!!!!


----------



## LilacBarries

199! Finally under 200


----------



## rentayenta

* 19 days!!! ​*


----------



## kentstateman2010

64 days!!!!!   I am so ready.  Will be our first cruise


----------



## Hernandez6060

10 days


----------



## dizneeat

137 days until our 14th cruise  

  383 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

186 long days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*250 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

191 days to San Juan
193 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## disney212

422 long long days  ) :'


----------



## bliscum

16 till Magic
6 mos 3 days till Dream yea!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

136 days until our 14th cruise  

  382 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## tbergan

108 days!!!! Our first ever. Dream here we come


----------



## LITTLEKID58

190 days to San Juan
192 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*249 *Days


----------



## TraceyDes

45 days!!!!!


----------



## 1DisFam

94 days.....


----------



## chivi50

We board tomorrow!


----------



## bliscum

15 days till Magic
6 mos 2 days till Dream


----------



## scrapswife

269 days, 20 hrs until my magical 7 day western!


----------



## dizneeat

135 days until our 14th cruise  

  381 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

189 days to San Juan
191 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*248 *Days


----------



## tweis

43 days until POR in a RR! 
45 days until our MAGICAL cruise!! 
71 days until Vegas Baby!!


----------



## wxman0

331 Almost able to start searching for flights.


----------



## Recie

22 Days....


----------



## 44diznee

22!!!  So ready!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

50 days. Can't wait.

Corinna


----------



## Alohagirl73

100 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## simbasmom2

80


----------



## fitmom0f2

24!! Doing the happy dance here! !


----------



## dizneeat

134 days until our 14th cruise  

  380 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*247 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

188 days to San Juan 
 190 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## bliscum

Magic in 13 days and counting
Dream in 5 mos 30 days


----------



## dizneeat

133 days until our 14th cruise  

  379 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*246 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

187 days to San Juan 
189 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## vavalynn2

34!  So close'


----------



## stmize

245


----------



## sarabguerra

403... way too many!


----------



## KJET54

44 can't wait


----------



## bliscum

12 days till the Magic
5 mos 29 days till Dream


----------



## sunryzez

After a cruise on the Magic in Nov and a cruise this week on the Dream I am soooo anxious to know how many days until my next one...dummy dates are in place but they need to release the rest of 2015 already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

132 days until our 14th cruise  

  378 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Sonja99

*85*!

It is coming closer


----------



## DisneyHelen

78


----------



## vavalynn2

Just thirty three.  Couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## Lita

20!  It's getting sooo close!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

186 San Juan.                                                    188 southern magical cruise


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

We Leave in 39 days!!!


----------



## Hernandez6060

5


----------



## dennisbryce

*245 *Days


----------



## Devi8or

Just booked our cruise last night! Unfortunately it's on March 6, 2015 lol.  So the official long countdown is at 356 days :-(


----------



## bliscum

11 days to Magic
5 mos 28 days till Dream


----------



## Buckimom

Too many although I know it will be here before I know it.. 212!


----------



## dizneeat

131 days until our 14th cruise  

  377 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## ericablingiton

3 months...ughhh...June 21!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

185 days to San Juan
 187 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## momof2n2

Six weeks today!
Count started at 15 mos!!
Finally closing in on it!


----------



## omalley1118

1year and 17 days until our Easter sailing on the Wonder next year!!! In other words, way too many...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Coming up fast now! My one card has only one more month for reward redemptions! 

Less than 50 days to Magic and about 46 to EPCOT!


----------



## SaphyBelle

What ever my ticker reads below:  first MK then Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*244 *Days


----------



## Gracies Moms

40!!


----------



## sarap208

Daddy  mommy  Zoe  PawPaw

We are happy to have PawPaw join us this cruise around!!


----------



## 4-everDisneyFan

387 days until our first cruise ever!    So very excited!!!


----------



## bliscum

Magic 10 days
Dream 5 mos 26 days


----------



## dizneeat

130 days until our 14th cruise  

  376 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

184 days to San Juan
 186 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## njRN2010

109 days until we sail on the Dream


----------



## cicarter

19!


----------



## dennisbryce

*243 *Days


----------



## disneydiva16

270!!!


----------



## wcw57

only 1256!!!!!

*I can taste the Mickey Bars already!!!!*


----------



## SeattleSuz

205!  Almost to the 100s.  he he


----------



## ariel fans

375, omg is it really that long that's exactly 9000 hours lol


----------



## TraceyDes

39 days!!!!!


----------



## MrsJames

290 days...until our Fantasy cruise.

90 days until our first family trip to Aulani!!


----------



## KnightRail

90 days until WONDERful Alaska!


----------



## Hernandez6060

In 3 days we will board the Wonder!!!!!


----------



## KnightRail

90 days until WONDERful Alaska!


----------



## dazzeee331

23 days til we board the magic!!'nn


----------



## dizneeat

129 days until our 14th cruise  

  375 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Freesia123

110!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

183 days to San Juan
185 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## mrslaney

11!


----------



## dennisbryce

*242 *Days


----------



## simbasmom2

74!


----------



## Recie

16 days


----------



## l4dk

2Days!


----------



## Mickeys Carol

219 Days..Waaaaay Tooooooo Loooong!!!
I need it NOW..


----------



## mattykin

61 days  so excited!


----------



## Jaymerdoo

297!!! We are in the 2 hundreds!!  Lol


----------



## surferrat

4 Days!! Honeymoon Cruise!!  This will be the DW's first Disney Cruise.  Actually it will be her first cruise ever!


----------



## WendyDarling

250!!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

22 days


----------



## cwilliams2145

170 :d


----------



## dizneeat

128 days until our 14th cruise  

  374 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## bellasmom10

37 days till our families 1st cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

182 days to San Juan
184 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Brooklynhw

36 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*241 *Days


----------



## DVC Dad

41 long days ahead.


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

We're in single digits now.  Yay!


----------



## dennisbryce

*240 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

181 days to San Juan
183 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## DisneyLoverMomof6

ONLY 8 MORE DAYS UNTIL WE SAIL OUR VERY FIRST DCL!!  Can't wait!  We leave next Friday morning to start our drive down!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

126 days until our 14th cruise  

  372 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*239 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

180 days to San Juan
182 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## WallDisney

232 days


----------



## tiffany2009

Today!  At the hotel in Port Canaveral!!


----------



## WendyDarling

tiffany2009 said:


> Today!  At the hotel in Port Canaveral!!



Niiiiice!! Have a great time!


----------



## Snurk71

tiffany2009 said:
			
		

> Today!  At the hotel in Port Canaveral!!



Same

T minus 3 hours to boarding...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## rsx3bishop

195 days!!  Finally under the 200 day mark so I'm happy!!


----------



## rsx3bishop

Same  T minus 3 hours to boarding...  Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards[/QUOTE]

How exciting!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## bliscum

5 days till Magic
5 mos 22 days till Dream yea!!!!!'


----------



## Goofys Gal

1 day.......so excited!


----------



## Alohagirl73

91 days until the "Fantasy" comes true


----------



## thdarragh

18 DAYS !!!


----------



## muse7mom

73 days until we cruise but in 9 I'll be at WDW.  Hoping that will tide us over!


----------



## tweis

34 days until POR and 36 days until our Magical cruise!!


----------



## rentayenta

[CENTER
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




][/CENTER]


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

315 days! Not nearly close enough!


----------



## dizneeat

125 days until our 14th cruise  

  371 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## twentytoez

92!  Can not wait!


----------



## mrslaney

7 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

179 days to San Juan 
201 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## sunryzez

If Disney doesn't release dates soon I will be forced to book another Spring break cruise in addition to the summer or Nov cruise I've been waiting on.....
Because I don't like not having a number in my mind, lol!


----------



## dennisbryce

*238 *Days


----------



## jack87891

6 days!.  taking our adult children (mid twenties) on a 5 night Wonder.  this is their 2nd Disney cruise.  the first was 2 years ago and they said it was the best vacation ever!  they've been to Disney world about 15 times so that was amazing.  can't wait to see how their #2 goes.


----------



## dizneeat

124 days until our 14th cruise  

  370 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

178 days to San Juan
180 days to Southern Magical Cruise.


----------



## WendyDarling

Exactly 8 more months today!


----------



## dennisbryce

*237 *Days


----------



## She Taz

97 Days to go. Happy to see double digits.


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

5


----------



## tangled23

73

We're getting closer!


----------



## bliscum

4 days till Magic yea!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

123 days until our 14th cruise  

  369 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*236 *Days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

177 days to San Juan
179 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

Per the app, 325 days, 17 hours, 33 minutes. 

WAY too long!!


----------



## MoValMommy

1!! We set sail on the Wonder tomorrow!!!


----------



## dizneeat

122 days until our 14th cruise  

  368 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

508 days until Med
587 until Bahamas

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bliscum

3 days till Magic


----------



## LITTLEKID58

176 days to San Juan
178 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## bellasmom10

31 days till our first ever cruise on the Wonder..


----------



## 44diznee

10 days till our Fantasy cruise!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*235 *Days


----------



## dizneeat

121 days until our 14th cruise  

  367 days until our 15th cruise   

  513 days until our 16th cruise  

  520 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*234 *Days


----------



## Recie

8 more days. Finally in the single digits  .


----------



## Lita

9 days!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lonestardawn

311 days!  Just booked it this morning.  WooHoo!!


----------



## Msm1101

8 days!!! It will be our first cruise and celebrating our little guys 3rd birthday!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Ntrain

I can post again on this thread. Booked today our Summer 2015 cruise.

513 days for our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

445 days till we sail to Alaska


----------



## la_la

8 days!!! We've never been and just booked today! Oy vey!


----------



## dizneeat

120 days until our 14th cruise  

  366 days until our 15th cruise   

  512 days until our 16th cruise  

  519 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## julydreamer

28 days!!!


----------



## Ptwolfman

214!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

2 sleeps!!! ​


----------



## lizzyb

392


----------



## tweis

28 days until POR!!
30 days until our MagicAL cruise to the Bahamas!!


----------



## dennisbryce

233 days till we are back on the Magic   

444 days till we sail to Alaska


----------



## minniemouse1

We leave to drive to Florida in  5 DAYS!!!!!
and our Fantasy cruise is in 8 DAYS!!!!

The kids are so excited.  They ask everyday how many more days.


----------



## sunryzez

444......blah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tufbuf

3 days more for a Magic-al cruise and first time concierge!!

273 days before our NYE cruise on the Fantasy

434 days before our 7n Norwegian fjord cruise!!!

480 before our 12n N Europe cruise!!!

So excited!!!!


----------



## Meghatron

50 days to cruise #6
413 days to cruise #7
417 days to GRADUATION
418 days to cruise #8


----------



## dizneeat

119 days until our 14th cruise  

  365 days until our 15th cruise   

  511 days until our 16th cruise  

  518 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Anja

434 days until our first Disney Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

232 days till we are back on the Magic   

443 days till we sail to Alaska


----------



## WendyDarling

240!!


----------



## jheltz27

414 days till our 1st Disney Cruise!


----------



## RllngRckBrw

365 today marks our year!!! Is it to early to pack?


----------



## Alohagirl73

84 days until on 2nd cruise


----------



## dizneeat

118 days until our 14th cruise  

  364 days until our 15th cruise   

  510 days until our 16th cruise  

  517 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## staley98

We board the Wonder today!  Woo hoo!  I can't wait!  

This may be our last DCL since the prices have skyrocketed.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

11 days!!!


----------



## mrslaney

Today! So excited!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

mrslaney said:


> Today! So excited!!!!!



Yay us!!!! See ya real soon.


----------



## bellasmom10

27 days till my first cruise


----------



## vavalynn2

Nineteen!!! 19! After counting down from the 300s- our countdown now starts with a 1! Today is the day to start packing!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

231 days till we are back on the Magic   

442 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

117 days until our 14th cruise  

  363 days until our 15th cruise   

  509 days until our 16th cruise  

  516 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Twin45

283 days until I sail on the Wonder .


----------



## lelalittlelegs

152 days until we are on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

230 days till we are back on the Magic   

441 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## cyberbox2

48 days until our 4 night Dream cruise. Its been 6 years since we last took a Disney cruise and it was a 3 night on the Wonder.

SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I'm so excited that I can now be a part of this thread.  Just booked our first Disney Cruise last week. It's over a year away...June 2015.


----------



## CruzinTink

30 das til our first Disney cruise!  We are taking our granddaughters, 5 & 9, for 3 memorable days!


----------



## dizneeat

116 days until our 14th cruise  

  362 days until our 15th cruise   

  508 days until our 16th cruise  

  515 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

81 more days!!!


----------



## dazzeee331

10 days til we are on the Magic!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMama7

298 days until we are on the Fantasy!


----------



## Recie

Leaving for Miami tomorrow.
3 more days until we're on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

229 days till we are back on the Magic   

440 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## abja09

144 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

115 days until our 14th cruise  

  361 days until our 15th cruise   

  507 days until our 16th cruise  

  514 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

228 days till we are back on the Magic   

439 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

169 days to San Juan 
 171 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## crazy4wdw

395 days until first Disney cruise ever!  Can't wait until I'm on the Disney Fantasy in May 2015.


----------



## ImDMous

29 days until we leave for Miami, 30 until we get on the Wonder to travel through the Panama Canal!!


----------



## allie7

29 days until we fly down to Miami and 30 until we board the wonder for two weeks.


----------



## LilacBarries

176 until were on the ship and 174 until were in Orlando


----------



## dizneeat

114 days until our 14th cruise  

  360 days until our 15th cruise   

  506 days until our 16th cruise  

  513 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## WhosGoofy

254


----------



## thdarragh

7


----------



## Alohagirl73

79 more days!!!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

168 days to San Juan
 170 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## steves100

Wonder out of Miami to Grad Cayman and Cozumel....

CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## ahain

2 days!!!!!!


----------



## dc1969

2 weeks till DisneyWorld, 3 weeks till our cruise, wahooo!


----------



## dennisbryce

227 days till we are back on the Magic   

438 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

113 days until our 14th cruise  

  359 days until our 15th cruise   

  505 days until our 16th cruise  

  512 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

226 days till we are back on the Magic   

437 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## WendyDarling

234!


----------



## laura428

3 until our first!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

167 days to San Juan
169 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

505 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

112 days until our 14th cruise  

  358 days until our 15th cruise   

  504 days until our 16th cruise  

  511 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## She Taz

82 days till our Alaskan cruise.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

166 days to San Juan
168 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Lindseyonstage

119 days until our first cruise on the Disney dream!


----------



## vavalynn2

Two weeks from this very moment!!


----------



## dennisbryce

225 days till we are back on the Magic   

436 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## KerriL

21


----------



## Disney mam

43


----------



## msjuyamc

35 days till we sail on the Fantacy


----------



## AliceIn

119


----------



## dizneeat

111 days until our 14th cruise  

  357 days until our 15th cruise   

  503 days until our 16th cruise  

  510 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

165 days to San Juan
167 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
__________________


----------



## Lita

0!!!!  Leave today!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Stefjp

385!!


----------



## momof2n2

29!


----------



## masylimed

40 until our 1st Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## vavalynn2

Lucky number 13!


----------



## dennisbryce

224 days till we are back on the Magic   

435 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## WickedDreamer

291 days till we embark on our back to back cruises on the Dream!!!


----------



## dizneeat

110 days until our 14th cruise  

  356 days until our 15th cruise   

  502 days until our 16th cruise  

  509 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

164 days to San Juan
166 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Feisty Fairy

35 Days


----------



## tdunaway

38 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

223 days till we are back on the Magic   

434 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## littlemamma

410 days...12 hours...18 minutes......not that I'm counting.


----------



## lusby305

6 days and counting down!!


----------



## Husurdady

28 more days


----------



## dizneeat

109 days until our 14th cruise  

  355 days until our 15th cruise   

  501 days until our 16th cruise  

  508 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

163 days to San Juan
165 days to Puerto Rico


----------



## Shaydi

79 days


----------



## tweis

18 days until POR in a RR!!
20 days until our MAGICAL Bahamas cruise!!!


----------



## disneynutx4

228 days on the Fantasy


----------



## WendyDarling

230 on the Dream!!


----------



## bliscum

218 days till the Dream


----------



## disneybass

20 days before we board the Magic!


----------



## dennisbryce

222 days till we are back on the Magic   

433 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## bellasmom10

18 days till our first ever cruise on the Wonder!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

108 days until our 14th cruise  

  354 days until our 15th cruise   

  500 days until our 16th cruise  

  507 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## twentytoez

75 more days!


----------



## Alohagirl73

74 days


----------



## njRN2010

87 days


----------



## Ntrain

500 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

162 days to San Juan
164 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

221 days till we are back on the Magic   

432 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dizneeat

107 days until our 14th cruise  

  353 days until our 15th cruise   

  499 days until our 16th cruise  

  506 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## ILovePixieDust

480 days!!! Toooo looooooong..


----------



## mattykin

39 to our EBTA and first trip to Europe ever


----------



## momof2n2

26!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

161 days to San Juan
163 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

220 days till we are back on the Magic   

431 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

54


----------



## nikkistevej

3


----------



## dizneeat

106 days until our 14th cruise  

  352 days until our 15th cruise   

  498 days until our 16th cruise  

  505 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

160 days to San Juan
162 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dazzeee331

We leave for our first ever cruise in 3 hours !!!


----------



## dennisbryce

219 days till we are back on the Magic   

430 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## TraceyDes

15 days until we go on our 1st cruise!!!!


----------



## She Taz

Down to 79 days before we're on our way to Alaska. Getting excited.


----------



## dizneeat

105 days until our 14th cruise  

  351 days until our 15th cruise   

  497 days until our 16th cruise  

  504 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

159 days to San Juan
161 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Cruisin Castaway

7 days until sailing away on the beautiful Disney Fantasy


----------



## vavalynn2

Cruisin Castaway said:


> 7 days until sailing away on the beautiful Disney Fantasy



Us too!!  1 week!


----------



## brochquine

56 days !!!!! Soo excited


----------



## momof2n2

23!


----------



## OMD13

5 months from today!!  We are going on the Wonder'a EBPC.  YAY!


----------



## lilmissy7789

She Taz said:


> Down to 79 days before we're on our way to Alaska. Getting excited.



I'm going to Alaska too!! This will be my 1st cruise ever! I'm so excited!!! June 30!!! Come on!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## sunryzez

429........long days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

70 more days. Woohoo!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

218 days till we are back on the Magic   

429 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## ScrappinGran

35 days...long, long days! Fantasy, can't wait to see you again! I want to go NOW on one hand, but don't want it to be over on the other hand!


----------



## GaDisneyFan

154 days or 5 months until Eastbound Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## bellasmom10

14 days till our 1st cruise..


----------



## dizneeat

104 days until our 14th cruise  

  350 days until our 15th cruise   

  496 days until our 16th cruise  

  503 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

158 days to San Juan
160 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## blueyonderprincess

43!


----------



## disneylove619

5!!!!!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

disneylove619 said:


> 5!!!!!!


Oh my goodness!! How exciting! Have fun!


----------



## pajo

20 more days!!!! First cruise!


----------



## Kerrymommy

41


----------



## MVC1225

4 days until our first Disney Cruise!!!!


----------



## vavalynn2

F i v e !!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

217 days till we are back on the Magic   

428 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

103 days until our 14th cruise  

  349 days until our 15th cruise   

  495 days until our 16th cruise  

  502 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

157 days to San Juan
159 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

495 days until our Fifth cruise


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dennisbryce

216 days till we are back on the Magic   

427 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## TraceyDes

12 days!!!!   I am sooo excited!!!!


----------



## cyberbox2

34 days until our 4-night Dream cruise. It's been 6 years since we sailed on the Disney Wonder and we are so excited to be cruising again. Well, I'm excited, the rest of my family have no clue yet


----------



## AmyAmy

328 loooong days.


----------



## castaway3

10


----------



## momof2n2

Three weeks today!!!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

27 Days!!!!!!


----------



## soar2014

We leave Friday the 18th on the Magic. It makes it especially sweet since it is our first with DCL and I will be finishing a particularly grueling week at work. My son and I take vacations during the holidays because I have no family other than my son and we will cherish this trip.


----------



## dizneeat

102 days until our 14th cruise  

  348 days until our 15th cruise   

  494 days until our 16th cruise  

  501 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## twentytoez

69!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

154 days to San Juan
156 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

215 days till we are back on the Magic   

426 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## fairfax

Four days till the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

101 days until our 14th cruise  

  347 days until our 15th cruise   

  493 days until our 16th cruise  

  500 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

155 days to San Juan
157 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## missyp

2!!!!  Finally!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

214 days till we are back on the Magic   

425 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## bliscum

210 days till Dream
8 mos 23 days till Dream
9 mos 25 days till Wonder
14 mos 12 days till Magic Yea


----------



## bellasmom10

10 sleeps till our first cruise ever.. On the Wonder...


----------



## dizneeat

100 days until our 14th cruise  

  346 days until our 15th cruise   

  492 days until our 16th cruise  

  499 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

154 days to San Juan
156 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

213 days till we are back on the Magic   

424 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

99 days until our 14th cruise  

  345 days until our 15th cruise   

  491 days until our 16th cruise  

  498 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dolphingirl47

14 days for us.

Corinna


----------



## LITTLEKID58

153 days to San Juan
155 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## livie1205

21!!!! Yayyy!!


----------



## WendyDarling

220!


----------



## dennisbryce

212 days till we are back on the Magic   

423 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## disneybass

10


----------



## Feisty Fairy

23 Days!!!!


----------



## Husurdady

16 more days and a wake up.


----------



## dizneeat

98 days until our 14th cruise  

  344 days until our 15th cruise   

  490 days until our 16th cruise  

  497 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

152 days to San Juan
154 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## SabrinaP

330 days till Disney Dream!


----------



## lulu2014

26 days


----------



## Alohagirl73

63 more days


----------



## dennisbryce

211 days till we are back on the Magic   

422 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## brand4fam

353! Seems so far away.


----------



## dizneeat

97 days until our 14th cruise  

  343 days until our 15th cruise   

  489 days until our 16th cruise  

  496 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

151 days to San Juan 
153 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

210 days till we are back on the Magic   

421 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## bellasmom10

6 days till our first cruise ever.. Sailing in the Wonder.. Can't wait


----------



## monkeygirl

214 days until our B2B on the Dream!!  Seems like forever!!!!!!


----------



## AliceIn

104 days

Until we embark on the Disney Fantasy for our Western Caribbean Cruise!


----------



## WDWLL

1 day!!!


----------



## Angiedee

26 More


----------



## WendyDarling

monkeygirl said:


> 214 days until our B2B on the Dream!!  Seems like forever!!!!!!


 We're 218! Yes, it's moving too slow! Lol


----------



## cinderelly115

154! It feels like forever!!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

207 days 6 hours 32 minutes!! :0D


----------



## castaway3

4 and a wake up


----------



## Tancos3

173 days... DS doesn't know- not sure when we are going to tell him *snicker*


----------



## dizneeat

96 days until our 14th cruise  

  342 days until our 15th cruise   

  488 days until our 16th cruise  

  495 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

150 days to San juan
152 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

31 weeks from today we'll be on the Dream!


----------



## TraceyDes

5 days!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## dennisbryce

209 days till we are back on the Magic   

420 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## bellasmom10

5 days!!! Till our first cruise ever.. sailing on the wonder WooHoo!!!


----------



## dizneeat

95 days until our 14th cruise  

  341 days until our 15th cruise   

  487 days until our 16th cruise  

  494 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## She Taz

Down to 69. Why does it seem that since we got under a 100 days time is crawling?


----------



## KristenRB

12 more days! Checking into Pop century on the 4th of May 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickdeb

Heading down to Orlando in 5 days and set sail in 6 days!  Booked this cruise just 2 1/2 weeks ago!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

149 days to San Juan 
151 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

208 days till we are back on the Magic   

419 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## disneybass

6 days left!


----------



## Pappert

38 Days!


----------



## tweis

Not many now!! We check in to POR Saturday and set sail on the Magic Monday!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

147 days to San Juan
149 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## TraceyDes

Almost here!!! 3 days to go....


----------



## ImDMous

1 week from today - last day of work
8 days from today - fly to Miami
9 days from today - board Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

207 days till we are back on the Magic   

418 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

94 days until our 14th cruise  

  340 days until our 15th cruise   

  486 days until our 16th cruise  

  493 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Alli1724

Two very long days are left. Why can't Saturday come any faster?!


----------



## Angiedee

21 left cant sleep lol


----------



## DreamBound23

Leave tomorrow for Florida!!!!!  Woohoo.


----------



## divadisney

To many, 349 days, just got off Fantasy last week.  Missing it already.


----------



## mrssmiddy

31!!!


----------



## mommasharn

40!!!! Bring me some Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

18 Days!


----------



## Noliboli

120 days until first cruise!


----------



## jque

50!!!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

*204 Days 2 Hours 13 Minutes 47 Seconds.... *


----------



## scrapswife

277 days and 16 hours+45 min


----------



## dizneeat

93 days until our 14th cruise  

  339 days until our 15th cruise   

  485 days until our 16th cruise  

  492 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

206 days till we are back on the Magic   

417 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## mom2william

31!!!!!


----------



## disneybass

4 days left before we board the Magic!


----------



## Ntrain

485 Days until our fifth cruise


----------



## dizneeat

92 days until our 14th cruise  

  338 days until our 15th cruise   

  484 days until our 16th cruise  

  491 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## mattykin

24 days until our EBTA


----------



## LITTLEKID58

146 days to San Juan
148 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## momof2n2

Ten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

205 days till we are back on the Magic   

416 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Angiedee

21 Days
14 HRS 58 mins


----------



## TraceyDes

Leaving tomorrow and sailing the Wonder on Sunday!!! Finally!!!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

202 days 14 hours 33 minutes!! :0D


----------



## natmom

14!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracies Moms

We leave IN THE MORNING for FL and board The Wonder SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## minniemouse1

491 days!!!!   I don't know if I am going to make it


----------



## dizneeat

91 days until our 14th cruise  

  337 days until our 15th cruise   

  483 days until our 16th cruise  

  490 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## bellasmom10

Flying out this morning to Miami to board the Wonder on Sunday.. Yeah it's finally time


----------



## dennisbryce

204 days till we are back on the Magic   

415 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Twin45

257 days until I sail on the Wonder. Just booked my airfare last night.  I am so excited.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

145 days to San Juan                 147 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## tinkmt

21 and I can't wait!!


----------



## sammykster

7!!  So close I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Alohagirl73

56 more days!!!


----------



## WendyDarling

212!


----------



## Matty Ice

119 days till Alaska!!


----------



## ArielPrinZess

133 days till Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy! !! :excited:


----------



## SillyInventor

60 days and counting. 
Have everything (flights, pre- and post-vacation, Palo, Port Adventures) booked and documented.


----------



## dizneeat

90 days until our 14th cruise  

  336 days until our 15th cruise   

  482 days until our 16th cruise  

  489 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## chellez

50 days till Alaska... see you soon, Wonder!


----------



## Sonja99

44!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

144 Day to San Juan 146 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## TraceyDes

No more days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

203 days till we are back on the Magic   

414 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## magicmommy

Today's the day! We just left Vero and we are headed to Port Canaveral for a 4 night cruise on the Dream!!!


----------



## seechelles

368 days until our 14 night Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder!!!!


----------



## hygienist999

27 days til we set sail on the Disney Wonder for a fabulous 9 night Alaskan Cruise!!


----------



## allie7

4 days until we leave, and 5 until we board the wonder!


----------



## mhconley

Just moved our placeholder... 405 days to go.

Martin


----------



## TagsMissy

488...... *insert big long sigh here*


----------



## dizneeat

89 days until our 14th cruise  

  335 days until our 15th cruise   

  481 days until our 16th cruise  

  488 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

55 days!!!!


----------



## Crittermom

26 till our Fantasy cruise, May 24, 2014.  So many questions...


----------



## momof2n2

One week today!
Leave for FL Friday!

So. Stinking. Excited.


----------



## dennisbryce

202 days till we are back on the Magic   

413 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Parkerpirates

179 days till our Halloween cruise on Fantasy!!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

WOOHOO!! We are also ONE WEEK FROM TODAY! How the time flew by!


----------



## Disney mam

3 Weeks today for me. 

2 weeks today before our journey begins.


----------



## dizneeat

88 days until our 14th cruise  

  334 days until our 15th cruise   

  480 days until our 16th cruise  

  487 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

142 days to San Juan
144 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## twentytoez

Double 5!


----------



## Ntrain

480 Days until our 5th cruise


----------



## lizzyb

360!!!


----------



## myrtleturtle

39!! Feels good to be in the thirties! Might start packing...


----------



## dennisbryce

201 days till we are back on the Magic   

412 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

198 days 14 hours 25 minutes!!! :0D


----------



## mrsbrightside78

9 days!!! We cannot wait, first time on a Disney Cruise and looking forward to many more


----------



## BibiSmart

208 days 'til  Wonder Caribbean
412 days 'til  Wonder Alaska

May have to schedule one sooner...


----------



## dizneeat

87 days until our 14th cruise  

  333 days until our 15th cruise   

  479 days until our 16th cruise  

  486 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

*197 Days 20 Hours 38 Mins*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

141 days to San Juan
143 days to Souther Caribean Cruise


----------



## disneyfan888

4 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

200 days till we are back on the Magic   * Last Day in the 200's!!!* 

411 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## chilidip

2 weeks til 4 days at AkL followed by 4 days on The Dream


----------



## TagsMissy

486....


that's a long long.... loooooonnnnggg time....


----------



## NCCathi

368 long, long days til our first Disney cruise.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

140 days to San Juan 
142 days to Southern Caribean Cruise


----------



## LumosQ102

14 days til I fly, 16 days til a week on the fantasy. Can't wait!!


----------



## missyp

Beginning the countdown again
342 long days.........


----------



## WendyDarling

207...


----------



## dennisbryce

199 days till we are back on the Magic   

410 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

About 3?!!

And 1 until Epcot Anniversary!


----------



## dizneeat

86 days until our 14th cruise  

  332 days until our 15th cruise   

  478 days until our 16th cruise  

  485 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## aggroamerican

15!


----------



## Tink34

100 days until we cruise on the Fantasy 

Had so much fun planning a 100 day surprise celebration for my family!!
 - Mickey pancakes for breakfast with gift cards for them to use on the cruise
 - Surprised the kids with Mickey shaped sandwiches in their cold lunch
 - Planned a "Pirate Night" at home for supper

My family loved it....a pixie dust day!


----------



## dizneeat

85 days until our 14th cruise  

  331 days until our 15th cruise   

  477 days until our 16th cruise  

  484 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## crazy4wdw

One year from today I'll be sailing on the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

139  days to San Juan
141 days to Southern Caribean Cruise


----------



## momof2n2

T.H.R.E.E.
Leaving for FL tonight.


----------



## natmom

7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## footballmom17

231 days... Not trying to rush the summer but so ready for our first cruise


----------



## Alohagirl73

50 more days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

198 days till we are back on the Magic   

409 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## sunryzez

409 extremely long days................................


----------



## disneymomoffour

2 days!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

9 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

84 days until our 14th cruise  

  330 days until our 15th cruise   

  476 days until our 16th cruise  

  483 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## gadisfamily

201 days until our very first cruise!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

197 days till we are back on the Magic   

408 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

138 days to San Juan
140 days to Southern.Magical Cruise


----------



## DisneyHelen

30 !!!


----------



## Patricia1

A little over 3 mths!


----------



## cedricandsophie

Get on the magic on July 5 for the Greek isles!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

14 days till our Cruise to Nowhere
128 days till our Vancouver repo
307 & 312 days till our mother daughter Bahamas and Caribbean B2B 
377 days till our 2nd Cruise to Nowhere
399 days till our family Eastern cruise and finally Platinum!


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

20.


----------



## richw2

14 days until the Eastern Caribbean, 21 Days to the Western Caribbean.


----------



## NavyBlue4Eight

I think it's 169 days (give or take a couple) until our first Disney cruise.  I know it's bad form, but math is not my strong suit.


----------



## AliceIn

13 weeks!


----------



## dizneeat

83 days until our 14th cruise  

  329 days until our 15th cruise   

  475 days until our 16th cruise  

  482 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

196 days till we are back on the Magic   

407 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

137 days to San juan
139 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## chellez

42 days till Alaska!


----------



## Ntrain

475 days until our Fifth cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

82 days until our 14th cruise  

  328 days until our 15th cruise   

  474 days until our 16th cruise  

  481 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## twentytoez

49 more days!


----------



## Katipilrgrl

115, seems so far but I know it's not


----------



## LITTLEKID58

136 days to San Juan
138 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

29 weeks!


----------



## lulu2014

10 days


----------



## disneyfan888

Heading out the door right now!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 



Here we go!!


----------



## pinstripe princess

186!


----------



## dennisbryce

195 days till we are back on the Magic   

406 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

81 days until our 14th cruise  

  327 days until our 15th cruise   

  473 days until our 16th cruise  

  480 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Kuliamom

76 Days! Super Excited!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

135 days to San Juan
137 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

194 days till we are back on the Magic   

405 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Mickeys chum

109 until the magic round the med
472 until the fantasy around the w. Carribean.
Too excited beyond words!!!


----------



## dizneeat

80 days until our 14th cruise  

  326 days until our 15th cruise   

  472 days until our 16th cruise  

  479 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## abk1030

52 days for us!!!!!!!


----------



## RayRay13

1week!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

134 Days to San Juan
136 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## acamechis

121 days until we sail on the Fantasy again!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

193 days till we are back on the Magic   

404 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

17


----------



## mills10

Just book yesterday for our 5 year anniversary in Aug 2015 so 477 days... so far away!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

12!


----------



## dizneeat

79 days until our 14th cruise  

  325 days until our 15th cruise   

  471 days until our 16th cruise  

  478 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## twentytoez

46...


----------



## Feisty Fairy

4


----------



## Linda67

23


----------



## LITTLEKID58

133 days to San Juan
135 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## MusicalMickey

63 for us - so excited! 

Would love to have a bigger fish extender group so anyone on the Dream July 10th for 3 nights please sign up!


----------



## dennisbryce

192 days till we are back on the Magic   

403 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## natmom

2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## cressmab

Us too with 2 CANNOT wait!


----------



## mom2william

17!!!!


----------



## faith0828

30 days til we leave for Vancouver for our 10th wedding anniversary cruise in Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

78 days until our 14th cruise  

  324 days until our 15th cruise   

  470 days until our 16th cruise  

  477 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

132 days to San Juan
134 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

470 days until our 5th Disney Cruise


----------



## livie1205

2 days!!!!


----------



## Mickeys Carol

165 Days until we leave. We will drive to St. Augustine, eat at Caps on the Water, go back to the hotel, open a bottle of wine and head to the hot tub. Get up the next morning, eat breakfast, load the car back up and head for the Port..


----------



## lizzyb

350!!


----------



## dennisbryce

191 days till we are back on the Magic   

402 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## mills10

475!


----------



## SteelersLover

22


----------



## Skrabadoo

185!

Almost time to book our WDW MDRs


----------



## dizneeat

77 days until our 14th cruise  

  323 days until our 15th cruise   

  469 days until our 16th cruise  

  476 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

131 days to San Juan
133 days to Southern Magical Cruise  
__________________


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

14


----------



## Disney mam

8 Days, 10 Hours & 46 minutes.


----------



## lulu2014

5 days


----------



## WendyDarling

198. Out of the 200's, finally!!


----------



## Crittermom

May 24th?  me too


----------



## dennisbryce

190 days till we are back on the Magic   

401 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

76 days until our 14th cruise  

  322 days until our 15th cruise   

  468 days until our 16th cruise  

  475 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## vavalynn2

328.  Only a little less than a year away.  Then we will be gold!


----------



## LilacBarries

135 days! I've been impatient and now I'm getting even more now that it's only 4 1/2 months away.


----------



## Tancos3

152... Still haven't told DS ... DH and I were talking about it yesterday and we are so excited! He wants to tell him the day we leave but I know I cannot hold out that long- plus I want to give him time to get excited


----------



## dennisbryce

189 days till we are back on the Magic   

400 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

75 days until our 14th cruise  

  321 days until our 15th cruise   

  467 days until our 16th cruise  

  474 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## She Taz

49 Days to go. Need to finish my FE gifts.


----------



## WendyDarling

28 weeks!!


----------



## dennisbryce

188 days till we are back on the Magic   

399 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

26. !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momof2n2

Sigh. 
Probably more than 700...


----------



## tnx97

73!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dizneeat

74 days until our 14th cruise  

  320 days until our 15th cruise   

  466 days until our 16th cruise  

  473 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

187 days till we are back on the Magic   

398 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

128 days to San Juan
130 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## LumosQ102

4 days - we sail on Saturday. So excited!!! First cruise too


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

11


----------



## chuckm403

130


----------



## Cruisefan2

52 till I'm back on the Magic!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

4 days until 2 night San Diego
106 days until Alaska
113 days until Vancouver/San Diego Repo


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

93


----------



## dizneeat

73 days until our 14th cruise  

  319 days until our 15th cruise   

  465 days until our 16th cruise  

  472 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

127 days to San Juan
129 Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

465 Days until our 5th cruise


----------



## AliceIn

80 days


----------



## Alohagirl73

38 days!!!!


----------



## chellez

32 days till Alaska bound!


----------



## dennisbryce

186 days till we are back on the Magic   

397 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

72 days until our 14th cruise  

  318 days until our 15th cruise   

  464 days until our 16th cruise  

  471 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

126 Days to San Juan 128 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## lulu2014

0


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

9 days!!  Doing the single digit dance!


----------



## dennisbryce

185 days till we are back on the Magic   

396 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Linda27

150!


----------



## nouche1

290 for first cruise.   Too long!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

2


----------



## bbn1122

95 days....first time Concierge ......yeah.....first time Cabana double yeah!

Staying at VB and OKW prior to cruise......


----------



## DisneyHelen

18 days to Alaska


----------



## gambys

20 more days Disney Dream yay!!


----------



## dizneeat

71 days until our 14th cruise  

  317 days until our 15th cruise   

  463 days until our 16th cruise  

  470 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

125 days to San Juan
127 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## ScrappinGran

TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## cyberbox2

After planning and keeping this a secret from the family since last July, I'm SO excited to say that we leave today to head down to Cocoa beach until our 4 night Dream cruise this Sunday!!!


----------



## lulucornbread

cyberbox2 said:


> After planning and keeping this a secret from the family since last July, I'm SO excited to say that we leave today to head down to Cocoa beach until our 4 night Dream cruise this Sunday!!!



how did you tell them? thats so awesome!


----------



## dennisbryce

184 days till we are back on the Magic *6 months from today *   

395 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## disney honeymooners

120 Days!!!


----------



## lulucornbread

55!


----------



## dizneeat

70 days until our 14th cruise  

  316 days until our 15th cruise   

  462 days until our 16th cruise  

  469 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

21 until we are back on the Fantasy!


----------



## Dustmouse

Let's check the ticker!


----------



## nouche1

288.   I have multiple vacations before this one, but this is the only one I'm counting down.   Grateful to share this secret somewhere.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

124 days to San. Juan 126 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Eeyore Girl

99 more days here until our DVC Dream cruise!!


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

7 Days!!


----------



## ScrappinGran

None! It's TODAY!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

183 days till we are back on the Magic   

394 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Matty Ice

100 days from today we begin our Alaskan cruise!


----------



## stmize

182 days


----------



## lulucornbread

scrappingran said:


> none! It's today!!!



awesome


----------



## DisneyHelen

16 days to Alaska


----------



## Zeppelin

three months from yesterday....


----------



## tangled23

20 DAYS


----------



## WendyDarling

191...


----------



## nvtsallo

18 days till our first


----------



## Alohagirl73

35 days!!!!!!


----------



## scrapswife

203 days and 16 hours.


----------



## dizneeat

69 days until our 14th cruise  

  315 days until our 15th cruise   

  461 days until our 16th cruise  

  468 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

123 days to San Juan 
125 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## scubadiver

14 days


----------



## dennisbryce

182 days till we are back on the Magic   

393 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## RDP

95 days until Concierge on the Dream!


----------



## dfwshw

4 days now!


----------



## dizneeat

68 days until our 14th cruise  

  314 days until our 15th cruise   

  460 days until our 16th cruise  

  467 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

122 days to San Juan
124 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Rizzo1

Twelve!


----------



## Ntrain

460 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

181 days till we are back on the Magic   

392 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## nicolecook

0 cause we are leaving today! Woot! Woot!


----------



## mills10

465... in other words too long!


----------



## DCLGraces

26 days till the Bahamas!!


----------



## dizneeat

67 days until our 14th cruise  

  313 days until our 15th cruise   

  459 days until our 16th cruise  

  466 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

121 days to San Juan
123 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

180 days till we are back on the Magic   

391 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

369 days! I'm almost at the one year mark.


----------



## dizneeat

66 days until our 14th cruise  

  312 days until our 15th cruise   

  458 days until our 16th cruise  

  465 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

120 days to San Juan
122 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Verandah Man

520 days--booked last night for the 10/23/15--3 day Dream to celebrate our 40th Wedding Anniversary!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

179 days till we are back on the Magic   

390 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## rentayenta

515 days!!!  ​


----------



## livie1205

I just got back and I could kick myself, if there is anyone going to nassau willing to pick up a bottle of ol nassau coconut rum I will pay double for it! I meant to grab one and forgot;( its really tasty and we are not big drinkers so it lasts forever.It runs around 14.00 , I will pay double and shipping( i am in florida) thanks!


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

3 Days!!


----------



## She Taz

38 more days and then it's north to Alaska. Can't wait.


----------



## Peytonthe1st

I just booked this AM for 11/28/15 on the Fantasy. That's 556 days. Oy! When I told myself it's just a little over 18 months from now it sounded so much better!


----------



## dizneeat

65 days until our 14th cruise  

  311 days until our 15th cruise   

  457 days until our 16th cruise  

  464 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

119 days to San Juan
121 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

186!!


----------



## wcw57

*today is the big day!!!!*

1000 DAYS!!

pretty soon (24 hours) we will be in TRIPLE DIGITS!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## LilacBarries

124, getting close to double digits!


----------



## dennisbryce

178 days till we are back on the Magic   

389 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## Tomlyger

2 day!!!!


----------



## Parkerpirates

155 days 8 hours 27 minutes till our first DCL cruise!!!

575 days 8 hours and 27 minutes till our second DCL cruise!!!


----------



## dizneekrazee

514 days lol


----------



## goofynut41

*483 days till HAWAII !!!!!*


----------



## abitagirl916

I finally have another cruise to countdown!!!!
514 days to go!


----------



## swooshbear

88 days! 2nd Alaska cruise with DCL.


----------



## nrexxma44

219 Days till our first Disney Cruise!!!!
Cruising on the Fantasy


----------



## Mazz519

94


----------



## dizneeat

64 days until our 14th cruise  

  310 days until our 15th cruise   

  456 days until our 16th cruise  

  463 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## BlackbeltPrincess

20 Days and 6 hours until our first ever cruise...so excited that it's a Disney one too!!!


----------



## JulieODC

*1!!!! *(I've been waiting to post this for a long time!!)


----------



## Peppermintangel

8 days until we board the Magic for the first time


----------



## LITTLEKID58

118 days to San Juan
120 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## lizzyb

336!


----------



## dennisbryce

177 days till we are back on the Magic   

388 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## disney212

337 until our Wonder cruise but we are staying at WDW for 10 days prior to our cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

63 days until our 14th cruise  

  309 days until our 15th cruise   

  455 days until our 16th cruise  

  462 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

117 days to San Juan  
 119   days to. Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

455 days until our Fifth cruise


----------



## TKNstl

Zero!!!!!!!!


----------



## hygienist999

This says it all....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dennisbryce

176 days till we are back on the Magic   

387 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## DisneyHelen

9


----------



## dizneeat

62 days until our 14th cruise  

  308 days until our 15th cruise   

  454 days until our 16th cruise  

  461 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

116 days to San Juan 118 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## simbasmom2

We leave in 4...sail in 8!!!!!! Woohoo


----------



## abitagirl916

510 days until our next Fantasy cruise.


----------



## WendyDarling

183 until our Thanksgiving on the Dream!


----------



## Alohagirl73

27 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

175 days till we are back on the Magic   

386 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## brochquine

13 days till our first disney cruise !!!!


----------



## dizneeat

61 days until our 14th cruise  

  307 days until our 15th cruise   

  453 days until our 16th cruise  

  460 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

115 days to San Juan 
117 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## DisneyHelen

7 to go


----------



## dennisbryce

174 days till we are back on the Magic   

385 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

60 days until our 14th cruise  

  306 days until our 15th cruise   

  452 days until our 16th cruise  

  459 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

173 days till we are back on the Magic   

384 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

114 days to San Juan 
116 days to Southern Caribean Cruise
578 days to Magic Key West


----------



## WickedDreamer

*241 Days till we set sail for our back to back Cruise aboard the Dream!​*​


----------



## rentayenta

509 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

59 days until our 14th cruise  

  305 days until our 15th cruise   

  451 days until our 16th cruise  

  458 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

172 days till we are back on the Magic   

383 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## WendyDarling

180 - nice round number. :-D


----------



## zoom8942

3 more days


----------



## abitagirl916

507 loooong days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

113 days to San Juan 
115 days to Southern Caribean Cruise
577 days to Magic Key West


----------



## dcassetta

541 until back on the Wonder.  Way too long!


----------



## SuperRob

325 days! Still seems so far away!


----------



## LilacBarries

118 till we fly to MCO & 120 till we set sail!


----------



## jetskigrl

73 until we fly to Vancouver
75 until we are back on board the Wonder


----------



## Linda67

2 days


----------



## dizneeat

58 days until our 14th cruise  

  304 days until our 15th cruise   

  450 days until our 16th cruise  

  457 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

450 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

112 days to San Juan 
114 days to Southern Caribean Cruise
576 days to Magic Key West


----------



## dennisbryce

171 days till we are back on the Magic   

382 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## lizzyb

330 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

57 days until our 14th cruise  

  303 days until our 15th cruise   

  449 days until our 16th cruise  

  456 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

8 until our western on the Fantasy


----------



## She Taz

31 more days. Getting excited.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

111 days to San Juan
113 days to Southern Magical Cruise
575 days to Magic Key West


----------



## jennileigh

Just checked my countdown... 

*204 days... *

Seems sooo far away...


----------



## dennisbryce

170 days till we are back on the Magic   

381 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## woody64

7...Board the Magic a week from tomorrow in Barcelona!  Guess I better start packing.


----------



## dizneeat

56 days until our 14th cruise  

  302 days until our 15th cruise   

  448 days until our 16th cruise  

  455 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

169 days till we are back on the Magic   

380 days till we sail on our "Wonderful" cruise to Alaska


----------



## mommasharn

EIGHT!!   Happy Dance!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

110 days to San Juan
112 days to Southern Magical Cruise
574 days to Magic Key West


----------



## RGLakatos

6 Days!!!!


----------



## darkwing818

4 Hours give or take a few minutes.....


----------



## tashaweaver

108


----------



## sunryzez

380 LOOOOOOOOOONG days......but Im still dreaming about this Alaska cruise, and with so much to decide and plan for it helps with the wait =)


----------



## Freesia123

37


----------



## dizneeat

55 days until our 14th cruise  

  301 days until our 15th cruise   

  447 days until our 16th cruise  

  454 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## chellez

SWEET 16! ...till Alaska!


----------



## nvtsallo

5 days till the dream


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

180 days till my weekend on the Dream

195 days till a week of relaxation on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

169 days till we are back on the Magic   

379 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

509 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alohagirl73

20 more!


----------



## hollybud68

75 days until our Fantasy cruise!


----------



## wencherous

540something


----------



## lelalittlelegs

90!!!!!!!!


----------



## diznefan76

27 days!!! WooHoo!


----------



## KnightRail

9 days until my vacation starts...and only 15 days till ALASKA!  so excited -- just need to get thru this week of work..


----------



## jkburns

Way too many!


----------



## DisneyHelen

1 day


----------



## dizneeat

54 days until our 14th cruise  

  300 days until our 15th cruise   

  446 days until our 16th cruise  

  453 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## simbasmom2

Tomorrow! Tomorrow! TOMORROW!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

167 days till we are back on the Magic   

378 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

508 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## TOMKO FAMILY

96 days!  Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

53 days until our 14th cruise  

  299 days until our 15th cruise   

  445 days until our 16th cruise  

  452 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

445 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## bare necessities

40 days until our 1st cruise!!!


----------



## myrtleturtle

4 days!!!!!


----------



## AliceIn

60 days until our first family cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

166 days till we are back on the Magic   

377 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

507 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

52 days until our 14th cruise  

  298 days until our 15th cruise   

  444 days until our 16th cruise  

  451 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

106 days  to San Juan
109 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
570 days to Magic Key West


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

100 days!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Tancos3

129!!


----------



## dennisbryce

165 days till we are back on the Magic   

376 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

506 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## RGLakatos

3 days for us...this Saturday!!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

RGLakatos said:


> 3 days for us...this Saturday!!



Us too, 3 days. At airport right now getting ready to board for MCO, 2 days at WDW then off to the western Carib.


----------



## Chipwich

If you're having girl problems, I feel bad for you son, I got 99 days till my vacation.


----------



## dizneeat

51 days until our 14th cruise  

  297 days until our 15th cruise   

  443 days until our 16th cruise  

  450 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

105 days to San Juan
107 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
569 days to Magic Key West


----------



## tripinbrums

16 days woo hoo!!


----------



## sunflowers138

312. Seems soooooo far away :-(


----------



## RDP

77 ish!


----------



## RGLakatos

2 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

164 days till we are back on the Magic   

375 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

505 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Heather5

Toooo many! Ahhhh


----------



## dizneeat

50 days until our 14th cruise  

  296 days until our 15th cruise   

  442 days until our 16th cruise  

  449 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## DisneyDee27

1 day until the Fantasy #7
127 until the magic #8
134 until the Magic again #9
360 until the Dream #10
404 until back on the Fantasy #11 Platinum Baby!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

15 more days


----------



## LITTLEKID58

104 days to San Juan
106 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
568 days to Magic Key West


----------



## Cruisefan2

29 till the magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

163 days till we are back on the Magic   

374 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

504 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Tomorrow on Fantasy


----------



## Campbem

6 months today! 181 days to go but who's counting??


----------



## BigTex1986

538 days until our 2nd one on the WONDER. I am so impatient, yet EXCITED!


----------



## nikkistevej

792 days until we cruise on the Fantasy(and become Grand Slam members )  .....unless a miracle happens and someone pays for us to cruise.


----------



## SeattleSuz

126 days until our first cruise on the Wonder!!  Countdown chain goes up in DD's room next week!!


----------



## brochquine

Tomorrow


----------



## dizneeat

49 days until our 14th cruise  

  295 days until our 15th cruise   

  441 days until our 16th cruise  

  448 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## chellez

10 days till we're Alaska bound on the Wonder!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

103 days to San Juan
105 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
567 days to Magic Key West


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Today baby!  Will be at PC in 3 1/2 hours


----------



## Alohagirl73

14 more days


----------



## dennisbryce

162 days till we are back on the Magic   

373 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

503 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

170...


----------



## dizneeat

48 days until our 14th cruise  

  294 days until our 15th cruise   

  440 days until our 16th cruise  

  447 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

102 days to San Juan
104 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
566 days to Magic Key West


----------



## Ntrain

440 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

161 days till we are back on the Magic   

372 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

502 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

47 days until our 14th cruise  

  293 days until our 15th cruise   

  439 days until our 16th cruise  

  446 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

101 days to San Juan
103 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
565 days to Magic Key West


----------



## WickedDreamer

228 Days till we set sail for our back to back on the Dream!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

160 days till we are back on the Magic   

371 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

501 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## scargal

300 days til we cruise to the Western on The Magic!


----------



## dennisbryce

159 days till we are back on the Magic   

370 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

500 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

46 days until our 14th cruise  

  292 days until our 15th cruise   

  438 days until our 16th cruise  

  445 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

100 days to San Juan
102 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
564 days to Magic Key West


----------



## DitkaFan

It feels like too many


----------



## dizneeat

45 days until our 14th cruise  

  291 days until our 15th cruise   

  437 days until our 16th cruise  

  444 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

10 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

158 days till we are back on the Magic   

369 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

499 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

99 days to San Juan
101 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
563 days to Magic Key West


----------



## totalfunk

25 days until The Dream!  25 year Anniversary trip!


----------



## sabrecmc

Just booked the July 3 Dream Cruise, so.....22 days until our next Disney Cruise!  This one will make us platinum, which for some reason was important to me.


----------



## DizCruiser

24 Days until 7 day Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

44 days until our 14th cruise  

  290 days until our 15th cruise   

  436 days until our 16th cruise  

  443 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

98 days to San Juan
100 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
562 days to Magic Key West


----------



## lizzyb

316!


----------



## chuckm403

*100*


----------



## dennisbryce

157 days till we are back on the Magic   

368 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

498 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## scrapswife

178 lo-o-o-o-ng days!


----------



## missyp

Ugh 299!!!


----------



## bliscum

93 days till the Dream
381 till Norwegian Magic


----------



## dizneeat

43 days until our 14th cruise  

  289 days until our 15th cruise   

  435 days until our 16th cruise  

  442 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

97 days to San Juan
99 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
561 days to Magic Key West


----------



## chuckm403

99 - Just hit double digits


----------



## dennisbryce

156 days till we are back on the Magic   

367 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

497 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alohagirl73

8 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAKTally

276 long and painful days until cruise #3.


----------



## SuperTim

339 till our Disney Dream B2B


----------



## Ntrain

435 days for our 5th Cruise


----------



## Backstage_Gal

1.5 days!


----------



## dizneeat

42 days until our 14th cruise  

  288 days until our 15th cruise   

  434 days until our 16th cruise  

  441 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

96 days to San Juan
98 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
560 days to Magic Key West


----------



## dennisbryce

155 days till we are back on the Magic   

366 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

496 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Twinprincesses

120!!!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Seven days!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## twentytoez

Hmmm, let me check my Disney Cruise line App...

8 days!


----------



## dizneeat

41 days until our 14th cruise  

  287 days until our 15th cruise   

  433 days until our 16th cruise  

  440 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

154 days till we are back on the Magic   

365 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

495 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## sunryzez

EXACTLY 1 year from today I will be boarding the Wonder for Alaska!!!!


----------



## She Taz

15 days till Alaska and 1 yr, 4 months and 3 days till cruising the Baja Coast.


----------



## lizzyb

313!!


----------



## rentayenta

* 490 days!!!  ​*


----------



## tinkattu6

Alohagirl73 said:


> Seven days!!!! Can't wait!!!



7 days or us too!!!


----------



## Debbie

531​​
​


----------



## NWT

310 days


----------



## alicefreak

489!!!


----------



## rcoaster

dizneeat said:


> 41 days until our 14th cruise     287 days until our 15th cruise     433 days until our 16th cruise     440 days until our 17th cruise


 WOW you must be rich !


----------



## fitmom0f2

348!!


----------



## dizneeat

40 days until our 14th cruise  

  286 days until our 15th cruise   

  432 days until our 16th cruise  

  439 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

94 days to San Juan
96 days to Southern Magical Cruise
558 days to Magic Key West


----------



## Alohagirl73

5 more days!!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

530! Blah!


----------



## dennisbryce

153 days till we are back on the Magic   

364 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

494 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

39 days until our 14th cruise  

  285 days until our 15th cruise   

  431 days until our 16th cruise  

  438 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

93 days to San Juan
95 days to Southern Magical Cruise
557 days to Magic Key West 
__________________


----------



## dennisbryce

152 days till we are back on the Magic   

363 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

493 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## ptcbass

324 days


----------



## Chernabog1940

68 slowly moving days.


----------



## kimerinc

37......  I can't take it!!!! It's too close yet too far away.


----------



## dizneeat

38 days until our 14th cruise  

  284 days until our 15th cruise   

  430 days until our 16th cruise  

  437 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## lizzyb

310


----------



## LITTLEKID58

92 days to San Juan
94 days to Southern Magical Cruise
556 days to Magic Key West


----------



## Alohagirl73

3 more days


----------



## Ntrain

430 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

151 days till we are back on the Magic   

362 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

492 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## emmeryrose

1 year and 64 days until my fiancé' and I second disney cruise! This time to the western Caribbean!


----------



## jujubiee4

3 Days and still trying to decide on excursions


----------



## dizneeat

37 days until our 14th cruise  

  283 days until our 15th cruise   

  429 days until our 16th cruise  

  436 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

150 days till we are back on the Magic   

361 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

491 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

91 days to San Juan
93 days to Southern Magical Cruise
555 days to Magic Key West


----------



## suedon70

83 Days until 3-Day Dream cruise with my whole family to celebrate my twin SILs' 30th birthday!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

36 days until our 14th cruise  

  282 days until our 15th cruise   

  428 days until our 16th cruise  

  435 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

90 days to San Juan
92 days to Southern Magical Cruise
554 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## grfgrl4ever

443!


----------



## dennisbryce

149 days till we are back on the Magic   

360 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

490 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

35 days until our 14th cruise  

  281 days until our 15th cruise   

  427 days until our 16th cruise  

  434 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

89 days to San Juan
91 days to Southern Magical Cruise
553 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## cwilliams2145

76


----------



## Alohagirl73

0 days. Boarding the Fantasy in a couple hours!!!


----------



## lulucornbread

alohagirl73 said:


> 0 days. Boarding the fantasy in a couple hours!!!



woohoo!


----------



## dennisbryce

148 days till we are back on the Magic   

359 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

489 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## scrapswife

168 days!


----------



## dizneeat

34 days until our 14th cruise  

  280 days until our 15th cruise   

  426 days until our 16th cruise  

  433 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

88 days to San Juan
90 days to Southern Magical Cruise
552 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## dennisbryce

147 days till we are back on the Magic   

358 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

488 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## JAMWDW

One!  Alaska bound!


----------



## OttawaMumTo2

JAMWDW said:


> One!  Alaska bound! dde04


 Have fun! We will be boarding the day you disembark.


----------



## chuckm403

Hit the 90 day mark today.  Sadly, no cabanas available at midnight. Not totally unexpected.


----------



## MommaPooh217

402 days :sigh:


----------



## abja09

62 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!


----------



## JAMWDW

OttawaMumTo2 said:


> Have fun! We will be boarding the day you disembark.



Thanks, can't wait!  You enjoy your cruise too!!


----------



## AliceIn

*41 days!  *


----------



## kiapepito

We have awhile until we go on out cruise that if I were to get pregnant in the next month or so.... we'd board the cruise with a baby.... Eeek!!!


----------



## dizneeat

33 days until our 14th cruise  

  279 days until our 15th cruise   

  425 days until our 16th cruise  

  432 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

87 days to San Juan
89 days to Southern Magical Cruise
551 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## Dug720

235 days, 18 hours and change per the app.

WAAAAAAAAAY too many!!


----------



## dennisbryce

146 days till we are back on the Magic   

357 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

487 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## DisneyPups

17 DAYS! Never posted on this thread before, but I logged in to the DCL site to make a quick change, and saw that I only had 17 days. I've been so swamped at work, that I didn't even notice how soon it really was! And I figured the DIS was a great place to share my excitement!


----------



## dizneeat

32 days until our 14th cruise  

  278 days until our 15th cruise   

  424 days until our 16th cruise  

  431 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

86 days to San Juan
88 days to Southern Magical Cruise
550 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## lizzyb

304!


----------



## dennisbryce

145 days till we are back on the Magic   

356 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

486 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Parkerpirates

122 days till our first DCL cruise on Fantasy!!

543 days till our second DCL cruise on Wonder!!


----------



## Duffy fan

171 days!!


----------



## Duffy fan

On the fantasy!!^^^^


----------



## cinderkelly

88 days until Dream!


----------



## Ntrain

424 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

153!!!


----------



## eileenrbl

5 months and can't wait. First time on Dream.


----------



## eileenrbl

5 months!  Can't wait! First time on Dream.


----------



## rentayenta

* 481!!! ​*


----------



## TagsMissy

Way too many days! I need to post to see my ticker.


----------



## dizneeat

31 days until our 14th cruise  

  277 days until our 15th cruise   

  423 days until our 16th cruise  

  430 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

85 days to San Juan
87 days to Southern Magical Cruise
549 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## totalfunk

10 days until our first cruise ever/ Dream


----------



## rrr757

About 2 weeks left for our 1st cruise!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

144 days till we are back on the Magic   

355 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

485 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

30 days until our 14th cruise  

  276 days until our 15th cruise   

  422 days until our 16th cruise  

  429 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

143 days till we are back on the Magic   

354 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

484 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dmmjr13

112 more Days


----------



## dizneeat

29 days until our 14th cruise  

  275 days until our 15th cruise   

  421 days until our 16th cruise  

  428 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## She Taz

3 days. So much to do and so little time.


----------



## Matty Ice

59!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

83 days to San Juan
85 days to Southern Magical Cruise
547 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## chuckm403

85


----------



## dennisbryce

142 days till we are back on the Magic   

353 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

483 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LilacBarries

88 till we leave 90 till we set sail!


----------



## Bee2u

33 days until our first cruise!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Four weeks and 12 months.


----------



## Ntrain

420 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

82 days to San Juan
84 days to Southern Magical Cruise
546 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## lizzyb

300!!!


----------



## stmize

140


----------



## dennisbryce

141 days till we are back on the Magic   

352 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

482 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## YZFMoose

July 19! Fantasy


----------



## tweety38

I have learned my lesson....ALWAYS book another while on board. I have hemmed and hawed and booked today.......500 days out. Yikes, but at least I'm booked.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

81 days to San Juan
83 days to Southern Magical Cruise
545 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## Alohagirl73

349 days until sailing the Baltic


----------



## judydvc

444 days until our cruise from Hawaii on the Disney Wonder!!! Can't wait.


----------



## mstee777

14 days until the Magic in the Med.


----------



## dennisbryce

140 days till we are back on the Magic   

351 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

481 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## disneydiva16

187 days!


----------



## hipmommy

168 until the Magic for a Western Carribean


----------



## daboof

377


----------



## mrsheppo

99 days until our first Disney cruise. CC double dip on the Wonder.


----------



## mlegasse

20 days to go! Busy making magnets for staterooms and checking everyone's clothing needs. List is done and DD (11) has actually started packing already


----------



## Cruisefan2

5 days till I'm back on the magic!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

80 days to San Juan
82 days to Southern Magical Cruise
544 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## dennisbryce

139 days till we are back on the Magic   

350 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

480 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## nouche1

244 til we hit the beaches


----------



## Ptwolfman

96 days until Southern Caribbean !

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Castillo Mom

We're in double digits as of today, so 99!  Technically 102 until our cruise but we're staying at AKL in our villa for a few days beforehand.  Can't wait!


----------



## dennisbryce

138 days till we are back on the Magic   

349 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

479 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

79 days to San Juan
81 days to Southern Magical Cruise
543 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## bfamily5

Finally hitting double digits as of today!!  99 days till we leave ,,few nights at wdw, then a night at cocoa beach  Then it's off to Fantasy Islands!


----------



## dizneeat

25 days until our 14th cruise  

  271 days until our 15th cruise   

  417 days until our 16th cruise  

  424 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Zeppelin

getting closer....


----------



## dizneeat

24 days until our 14th cruise  

  270 days until our 15th cruise   

  416 days until our 16th cruise  

  423 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

94. Almost booking day!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

78 days to San Juan
80 days to Southern Magical Cruise
542 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## Alohagirl73

346 until sailing the Baltic


----------



## stmize

136


----------



## dennisbryce

137 days till we are back on the Magic   

348 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

478 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

23 days until our 14th cruise  

  269 days until our 15th cruise   

  415 days until our 16th cruise  

  422 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

77 days to San Juan
79 days to Southern Magical Cruise
541 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## totalfunk

3 days!! Dreaming of 1st cruise ever!!!


----------



## AliceIn

30 days


----------



## dennisbryce

136 days till we are back on the Magic   

347 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

477 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## chuckm403

79


----------



## Dug720

225 days.  Waaaaaaaaay too long.


----------



## bare necessities

10 days until 1st cruise EVER!!


----------



## Ntrain

415 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Alohagirl73

345 days until our 3rd Disney cruise


----------



## dizneeat

22 days until our 14th cruise  

  268 days until our 15th cruise   

  414 days until our 16th cruise  

  421 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

135 days till we are back on the Magic   

346 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

476 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

224 days until I'm back on my happy cruise line!!


----------



## slzer0

98!

Woo double digits! !!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

76 days to San Juan
78 days to Southern Magical Cruise
540 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## itgirl1002

2 days!!!


----------



## stmize

134


----------



## dizneeat

21 days until our 14th cruise  

  267 days until our 15th cruise   

  413 days until our 16th cruise  

  420 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

75 days to San Juan
77 days to Southern Magical Cruise
539 days to Magic Key West B2B


----------



## Dug720

223 days to the Fantasy!!

(21 days until I take my Disney self and stuff on HAL to Alaska. Between DCL shampoo, conditioner, lotion and soap; a DCL throw I bought, DCL wear, and a Disney friend or two, I'm going to do my best to "create Disney" in my cabin!)


----------



## stmize

132 and a few hrs


----------



## lizzyb

293!!!


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

14 days till we sail the Fantasy


----------



## crazy4wdw

300 days until my 1st Disney cruise, still too long!


----------



## tancredifamily

99 days till we cruise on the Disney Wonder


----------



## EGHopeful

168 days... Didn't sound so bad counting the months.


----------



## dennisbryce

134 days till we are back on the Magic   

345 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

475 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## tigger0215

530 days... Makin so MAGICal memories dec 18, 2015!


----------



## dizneeat

20 days until our 14th cruise  

  266 days until our 15th cruise   

  412 days until our 16th cruise  

  419 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## YZFMoose

12 days! Until my first Disney Cruise!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

74 days to San Juan
76 days to Southern Magical Cruise
538 days to Magic Key West B2B  
__________________


----------



## dennisbryce

133 days till we are back on the Magic   

344 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

474 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Ptwolfman

90 until Southern Caribbean !!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RDP

46 days!   . 4 nights of US and IOA before, 7 nights of Disney World after !


----------



## Dug720

*222*days!!


----------



## mstee777

8 days until the Magic in the Med!


----------



## dennisbryce

132 days till we are back on the Magic   

343 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

473 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

19 days until our 14th cruise  

  265 days until our 15th cruise   

  411 days until our 16th cruise  

  418 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

73 days to San Juan
75 days to Southern Magical Cruise
537 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## slzer0

104 days.
I think I did the math wrong before. 
Lol

10/19/2014


----------



## Dug720

221 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

18 days until our 14th cruise  

  264 days until our 15th cruise   

  410 days until our 16th cruise  

  417 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Twin45

185 days until I am on the Wonder.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

72 days to San Juan
74 days to Southern Magical Cruise
536 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## AliceIn

25 days!


----------



## Alohagirl73

340 days!


----------



## NWT

*296 until our 2nd cruise.  May 1/15 - 14-day Panama Canal*


----------



## kittylady1972

Well yesterday I did something that was NOT easy to do...and I DROPPED one of my cruise holds for 2015.  We had two holds booked that I was waiting to move...but none of the dates I wanted, even with the 10%, were what I wanted to pay.  So the GOOD news is that the refund will be applied to my credit card, which will be nice.

On the flip side, we do still have ONE cruise booked!    I am REALLY REALLY hoping to either keep this one, or move to a similar priced one next summer with hopefully some MTO rates.

For now...our countdown is:

458 DAYS until our Disney Fantasy Cruise in October 2015!


----------



## dennisbryce

131 days till we are back on the Magic   

342 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

472 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## harmrose22

Way too many days!  465!


----------



## Ntrain

410 days until out 5th cruise


----------



## cwilliams2145

59


----------



## rentayenta

* 468 days!!! ​*


----------



## dizneeat

17 days until our 14th cruise  

  263 days until our 15th cruise   

  409 days until our 16th cruise  

  416 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

71 days to San Juan
73 days to Southern Magical Cruise
535 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Shadyfet

142 days til we leave


----------



## Dug720

219 days to Fantasy Eastern!


----------



## Alohagirl73

339 days


----------



## dennisbryce

130 days till we are back on the Magic   

341 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

471 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## salvested

10 Days!


----------



## dennisbryce

129 days till we are back on the Magic   

340 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

470 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

16 days until our 14th cruise  

  262 days until our 15th cruise   

  408 days until our 16th cruise  

  415 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

70 days to San Juan
72 days to Southern Magical Cruise
534 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE  
__________________


----------



## chuckm403

72


----------



## Parkerpirates

106 days till our 10 year anniversary cruise on the Fantasy!!

527 days till our holiday cruise out of Galveston!!


----------



## Dug720

218!!


----------



## TLovesDisney

86 Days to go!!


----------



## dizneeat

15 days until our 14th cruise  

  261 days until our 15th cruise   

  407 days until our 16th cruise  

  414 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

128 days till we are back on the Magic   

339 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

469 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

69 days to San Juan
71 days to Southern Magical Cruise
533 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dennisbryce

127 days till we are back on the Magic   

338 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

468 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Ptwolfman

84 = 12 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LITTLEKID58

68 days to San Juan
70 days to Southern Magical Cruise
532 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Alohagirl73

336 until sailing the Baltic


----------



## rentayenta

* 464 days!!! ​*


----------



## AliceIn

21 days


----------



## PrincessAlliMN

27 days until our first Disney cruise!


----------



## hollybud68

35 days!!


----------



## Dug720

216 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

14 days until our 14th cruise  

  260 days until our 15th cruise   

  406 days until our 16th cruise  

  413 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

13 days until our 14th cruise  

  259 days until our 15th cruise   

  405 days until our 16th cruise  

  412 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

67 days to San Juan
69 days to Southern Magical Cruise
531 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Ntrain

405 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Dug720

215 days!!


----------



## dennisbryce

126 days till we are back on the Magic   

337 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

467 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## sarabeth10772

270 days until our 6th cruise! 
I wish I was leaving sooner!!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

Too long! 398 days until our Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy. It'll be my 8th DCL cruise -hoping for many, many more to come!


----------



## dizneeat

12 days until our 14th cruise  

  258 days until our 15th cruise   

  404 days until our 16th cruise  

  411 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

125 days till we are back on the Magic   

336 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

466 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

66 days to San Juan
68 days to Southern Magical Cruise
530 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Dug720

214 days!!


----------



## judydvc

429 days to our cruise to Hawaii!! Too long.


----------



## dizneeat

11 days until our 14th cruise  

  257 days until our 15th cruise   

  403 days until our 16th cruise  

  410 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

65 days to San Juan
67 days to Southern Magical Cruise
529 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Dug720

213 days!


----------



## DCLGraces

334 till Alaska!


----------



## YZFMoose

3!   This Saturday via Fantasy Western Caribbean


----------



## dennisbryce

124 days till we are back on the Magic   

335 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

465 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## jllambrecht

84! Disney Wonder!! First DLC & SO super excited!!


----------



## jetskigrl

27 days until Alaska on the Wonder 

453 days until B2B (Baja/cruise to nowhere) on the Wonder


----------



## mlegasse

YZFMoose said:


> 3!   This Saturday via Fantasy Western Caribbean



Me too


----------



## dizneeat

10 days until our 14th cruise  

  256 days until our 15th cruise   

  402 days until our 16th cruise  

  409 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

80 days until Southern Caribbean (Magic)

385 days until Med Cruise (Magic)

495 days until Bahamas (Dream)


----------



## LITTLEKID58

64 days to San Juan
66 days to Southern Magical Cruise
528 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dennisbryce

123 days till we are back on the Magic   

334 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

464 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

9 days until our 14th cruise  

  255 days until our 15th cruise   

  401 days until our 16th cruise  

  408 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

122 days till we are back on the Magic   

333 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

463 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

63 days to San Juan
65 days to Southern Magical Cruise
527 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## chuckm403

65


----------



## Dug720

211 days!! Looks like I will hit one-derland while I'm cruising to Alaska on Holland America (in a room I fully intend to Disney-fy!!!)


----------



## dizneeat

8 days until our 14th cruise  

  254 days until our 15th cruise   

  400 days until our 16th cruise  

  407 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

62 days to San Juan
64 days to Southern Magical Cruise
526 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## ChristinaDK

49 days


----------



## natandscott

221 days..... Still seems sooooo far away!


----------



## dennisbryce

121 days till we are back on the Magic   

332 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

462 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

56 days (8 weeks) until our 14 day cruise through the Panama Canal!!!


----------



## NHGoofy

43 day until the Magic!


----------



## Douvres Family

364 Days for our Disney Fantasy Caribbean cruise

 Hi Karin!!!


----------



## Dug720

210 days!!


----------



## Comcam

315 days


----------



## Alohagirl73

330 more days!


----------



## chuckm403

64


----------



## tnx97

6 days!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scgustafson

79 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
330 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic

22 days since 12-night Mediterranean on Disney Magic
279 days since 7-night Eastern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
389 days since 7-night Alaska on Disney Wonder
652 days since 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream


----------



## Ntrain

400 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

7 days until our 14th cruise  

  253 days until our 15th cruise   

  399 days until our 16th cruise  

  406 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

77 until Southern Caribbean !

James


----------



## LITTLEKID58

61 days to San Juan
63 days to Southern Magical Cruise
525 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## AliceIn

14 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

120 days till we are back on the Magic   

331 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

461 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Next Saturday!


----------



## dizneeat

6 days until our 14th cruise  

  252 days until our 15th cruise   

  398 days until our 16th cruise  

  405 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

119 days till we are back on the Magic   

330 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

460 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## lizzyb

278!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

60 days to San Juan
62 days to Southern Magical Cruise
524 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## jrl153

223 Days...Way too long to wait.


----------



## WDWChloe

jrl153 said:


> 223 Days...Way too long to wait.



Not as long as 413 -.-


----------



## bbn1122

Only 30 Days now....counting down.!

Just finished my online paperwork this morning...yeah!


----------



## dizneeat

5 days until our 14th cruise  

  251 days until our 15th cruise   

  397 days until our 16th cruise  

  404 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

75. Today is PIF day!

James


----------



## LITTLEKID58

59 days to San Juan
61 days to Southern Magical Cruise
523 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## natandscott

218


----------



## Dug720

207 days!!


----------



## dennisbryce

118 days till we are back on the Magic   

329 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

459 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## CruisePops

*3 DAYS* till we board the DREAM!


----------



## ddeal1957

Just checked my "countdown calendar"  - 59 days till San Juan   60 days till we board the "MAGIC"....
Can't wait......


----------



## scrapycruiser

Just 2 weeks til we sail the Wonder in Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

58 days to San Juan
60 days to Southern Magical Cruise
523 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dizneeat

4 days until our 14th cruise  

  250 days until our 15th cruise   

  396 days until our 16th cruise  

  403 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## dennisbryce

117 days till we are back on the Magic   

328 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

458 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

206 days!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

57 days to San Juan
59 days to Southern Magical Cruise
522 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## MAJPLO

LITTLEKID58 said:


> 57 days to San Juan
> 59 days to Southern Magical Cruise
> 522 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE



Oh my. This means 66 for us. I always look for your posts to keep me on track.  :::


----------



## Ptwolfman

And 73 for us

James


----------



## Ntrain

395 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

32 until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## Dug720

205 days!


----------



## Alohagirl73

325 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

116 days till we are back on the Magic   

327 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

457 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## officerjo

Hi All! 
I am proud to announce that we have only 13 DAYS LEFT until our 2nd Disney Fantasy Cruise!
We are from Wisconsin and took our 1st cruise, on the Fantasy, in 2012 to the Western Caribbean. We drove down to FL last time and we will do it again this time-it's 21 hours! But so worth it.
 This cruise will be going to the Eastern Caribbean. I am SO excited to see all the scenery!! However, I am NOT excited about the mosquito virus threat. Ugh. Oh well, we'll make the best of it, even if we smell like bug spray the whole time. 
Have fun on your cruises everyone!!


----------



## Oilcounter

My NOV'15 cruise cant get here fast enough...


----------



## dennisbryce

115 days till we are back on the Magic   

326 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

456 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

56 days to San Juan
58 days to Southern Magical Cruise
521 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## chuckm403

58


----------



## dianariley25

397 days til our Magic-al cruise!!!!


----------



## LilacBarries

61 till WDW 
63 till double dip on the wonder!


----------



## stmize

113


----------



## savage1117

99 days!! Woohoo


----------



## LITTLEKID58

55 days to San Juan
57 days to Southern Magical Cruise
519 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dennisbryce

114 days till we are back on the Magic   

325 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

455 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## DitkaFan

<60 days till WDW
<90 days until Disney Dream
~6 months until Disney Magic

Its never soon enough until you walking on the ship!


----------



## anjuan

23 days left!!  

I so need to start packing!


----------



## travelwith2

294


----------



## Ptwolfman

70 days to San Juan!

James


----------



## LITTLEKID58

54 days to San Juan
56 days to Southern Magical Cruise
518 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Matty Ice

30 days!!!


----------



## AliceIn

7!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colachdec

100!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dennisbryce

113 days till we are back on the Magic   

324 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

454 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## jenjen100784

61 days till our Disney Fantasy Cruise!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

53 days to San Juan
55 days to Southern Magical Cruise
517 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dennisbryce

112 days till we are back on the Magic   

323 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

453 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Halleann

13 days till we are "Dreaming!"


----------



## kerstfan1

42 days until i leave for the states and 47 before the cruise leaves


----------



## lizzyb

271!!


----------



## dennisbryce

111 days till we are back on the Magic   

322 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

452 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## AZFamily5

2nd Disney cruise and we have 62 days....


----------



## LITTLEKID58

52 days to San Juan
54 days to Southern Magical Cruise
516 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## travelwith2

292


----------



## Ntrain

390 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## rentayenta

* 448!!!  ​*


----------



## mcnettclan

6!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalebsmommy424

271 days until me and my son's "WONDERful" cruise! 5 days in the caribbean!


----------



## rena1278

I am a First Time Cruiser and have a looong 495 days to wait till Dec 2015, Can't wait!!!


----------



## jetskigrl

14 Days until Alaska      

440 Days until B2B Baja Mexico/cruise to nowhere on the Wonder.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

51 days to San Juan
53 days to Southern Magical Cruise
515 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Ptwolfman

67 days to Southern Caribbean !

James


----------



## Mazz519

26


----------



## dennisbryce

110 days till we are back on the Magic   

321 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

451 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

50 days to San Juan
52 days to Southern Magical Cruise
514 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## AliceIn

3!!!!!!!!!!!!  We leave on Friday for the Grand Floridian for one night, then off to the port we go.


----------



## dennisbryce

109 days till we are back on the Magic   

320 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

450 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alohagirl73

318 more days


----------



## Winston Wolf

400


----------



## Minerva Mouse

135 days till my first Disney Cruise


----------



## tinkrbell929

80.. Sigh


----------



## LITTLEKID58

49 days to San Juan
51 days to Southern Magical Cruise
513 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## dennisbryce

108 days till we are back on the Magic   

319 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

449 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## chuckm403

51


----------



## isaboo

14!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

48 days to San Juan
50 days to Southern Magical Cruise
512 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Goofycollector

Just finished a Mediterranean cruise and our next one will be in exact 382 days


----------



## dennisbryce

107 days till we are back on the Magic   

318 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

448 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

47 days to San Juan
49 days to Southern Magical Cruise
511 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Ptwolfman

63 to Southern Caribbean. Just 9 weeks to go!

James


----------



## janiebubble

5!! I am literally posting this just to see my ticker ... we leave for Barcelona on Monday


----------



## serendipity50

janiebubble said:


> 5!! I am literally posting this just to see my ticker ... we leave for Barcelona on Monday



Us also...cannot wait!


----------



## cheesehead3

21 days until DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## AliceIn

Zero!!!!!!  We are waiting at the Grand Floridian to board the bus. Leaving in 15 minutes.


----------



## dennisbryce

106 days till we are back on the Magic   

317 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

447 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## RazzleIsALove




----------



## bbn1122

AliceIn said:


> Zero!!!!!!  We are waiting at the Grand Floridian to board the bus. Leaving in 15 minutes.



Have a wonderful time.....wow a stay GF prior to your cruise....


----------



## stmize

Too many.


----------



## Zeppelin

14.....


----------



## rentayenta

* 443 days!!!  ​*


----------



## daboof

343


----------



## Belle's Castle

18 DAYS TILL MOMMY AND DADDY TIIME!!!!


----------



## nouche1

211


----------



## LITTLEKID58

46 days to San Juan
48 days to Southern Magical Cruise
510 days to Magic Key West B2B NYE


----------



## Alohagirl73

314


----------



## TestingH2O

As of today, *365!!!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

105 days till we are back on the Magic   

316 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

446 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Ntrain

384 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## disneydiva16

137 days!


----------



## NC Medic522

13 ..... and they can't get here fast enough!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

45 days to San Juan
47 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## ChristinaDK

32 to wbta


----------



## Ptwolfman

61 to Southern Caribbean

376 to Med

James


----------



## dennisbryce

104 days till we are back on the Magic   

315 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

445 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LilacBarries

50 till we fly to WDW
52 till we set sail!


----------



## jetskigrl

7 days until we board the beautiful Wonder and set sail for Alaska


----------



## LITTLEKID58

44 days to San Juan
46 days to Southern Magical Cruise 
__________________


----------



## davidmolliesmum

42 days till we fly to Florida, 44 til we set sail on our first cruise!


----------



## cwilliams2145

29 days til we fly to Orlando
31 days til we board the fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

103 days till we are back on the Magic   

314 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

444 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

43 days to San Juan
45 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

102 days till we are back on the Magic   

313 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

443 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## TheZue

We just booked the Med Cruise next year! 388  It's our first cruise & we are so excited!!


----------



## bobbiecz

89 days.  and counting.


----------



## colachdec

89!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Alohagirl73

311.


----------



## brianall

346 more days!!!


----------



## Dug720

191 days!!! So happy to be in One-derland!!! (officially hit it while in Alaska)


----------



## seo31

Tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

380 days for our 5th cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

42 days to San Juan
44 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## chuckm403

44


----------



## Dug720

190 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

97 days till we are in Disney World    

101 days till we are back on the Magic   

312 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

442 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## abja09

16 days until we board the Fantasy!  So excited!!


----------



## lindakmonty

2 more days


----------



## jetskigrl

4 days until we board the Wonder for Alaska


----------



## scrapswife

122 days until the sisters Western cruise!! It's going slowly.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

41 days to San Juan
43 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## kerstfan1

35 long days until board only 31 days until leave home


----------



## Dug720

189!!

Finally decided to "drop" from a 7A cabin number to an 8B GTY - a) to save about $400 which can go to next year's running cruise to Alaska (this time on RCI's Radiance of the Seas) and b) because on said running cruise I get very little say in WHERE my cabin is beyond the type, so I need to learn to be in different parts of the ship. Plus who knows... Maybe I'll get lucky and get assigned my beloved 9000 or 9500.  BUT it will be a great cruise no matter what!!


----------



## kimmer1850

75 loooong days!


----------



## Alohagirl73

309 days until the Baltic!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

477 loooooong days


----------



## Zeppelin

one week tomorrow!!


----------



## dennisbryce

96 days till we are in Disney World    

100 days till we are back on the Magic    (Almost Double Digits)   

311 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

441 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Holly Quinlan

461 days until Disney World and 465 days until the Dream   if anyone has found a way to make the clock go a little faster please share


----------



## scgustafson

58 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
309 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic


----------



## bbn1122

13 days.....


----------



## kandeebunny

78 days!!!


----------



## natandscott

201

Almost down to the 100's!!!!


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

35 days!!! 5 weeks till 2 weeks on the Wonder through the Panama Canal!!!


----------



## Ptwolfman

56 days to Southern Caribbean !!

James


----------



## alltwelve

53 days until we set sail on the Dream for a 3 night cruise after WDW/Uni.  I'm actually looking forward to the cruise portion of the trip much more than the parks!


----------



## dennisbryce

95 days till we are in Disney World    

99 days till we are back on the Magic    

310 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

440 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

188 days!!


----------



## GatorMomInNC

25 days until we fly to Barcelona!  

28 days until our cruise! 

42 days until our stay at the Swan! 

43 days until MNSSHP! 

44 days until our stay at Royal Pacific and our trip to Diagon Alley!  

531 days since I booked this cruise!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

* 436!!! ​*


----------



## Dug720

187 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

94 days till we are in Disney World    

98 days till we are back on the Magic    

309 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

439 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## daboof

335


----------



## natandscott

Finally hit...... 199!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

natandscott said:


> Finally hit...... 199!!!!!!



Welcome to ONE-derland!!


----------



## dizneeat

230 days until our 15th cruise   

  376 days until our 16th cruise  

  383 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

186 days!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

306!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

93 days till we are in Disney World    

97 days till we are back on the Magic    

308 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

438 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

92 days till we are in Disney World    

96 days till we are back on the Magic    

307 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

437 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## julydreamer

30 until our EBPC!!!


----------



## Zeppelin

just a few.....


----------



## Ntrain

375 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## DISdac87

74 days!!!


----------



## daboof

333


----------



## MAJPLO

45 ::


----------



## dennisbryce

91 days till we are in Disney World    

95 days till we are back on the Magic    

306 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

436 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## wcw57

for those of you who are devotedly following my countdown, I apologize for earlier (inaccurate) numbers.

the corrected and current number of days until our cruise is......

drum roll.................
*
1109 !*

ta-daaaaah


----------



## daboof

332


----------



## Dug720

184 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

227 days until our 15th cruise   

  373 days until our 16th cruise  

  380 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Linda67

70


----------



## LITTLEKID58

35 days to San Juan
37 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

183 days!


----------



## disnygirl55




----------



## ash8705

58 Days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

90 days till we are in Disney World    

94 days till we are back on the Magic    

305 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

435 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## chuckm403

37


----------



## Princess Mindy

we leave in 14 days!!!!


----------



## damcha

still 90 days before our honeymoon


----------



## LITTLEKID58

34 days to San Juan
36 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

89 days till we are in Disney World    

93 days till we are back on the Magic    

304 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

434 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

226 days until our 15th cruise   

  372 days until our 16th cruise  

  379 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## abja09

8 days til we are on the Fantasy!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

33 days to San Juan
35 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

181 days!!


----------



## pascalstongue

14 days!!!!


----------



## hollybud68

Today!!  At Port Canaveral now


----------



## dizneeat

225 days until our 15th cruise   

  371 days until our 16th cruise  

  378 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## stmize

91.


----------



## mrslfc

7 days!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

32 days to San Juan
34 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## stmize

90. Excursions are booked.


----------



## franluvsbubba

19 til we leave, 21 til we cruise!!!!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

51 until WDW and 54 until our family cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## angb1970

2 weeks ago we disembarked our First, Alaska on Disney Wonder, 425 until we step onto Disney Fantasy for the Western Caribbean!!!


----------



## Ntrain

370 days until our 5th cruise!!!


----------



## tnx97

326

  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tymrivers

87 days until we are at Disney World.
90 days until we board the Disney Wonder.


----------



## Eeyore Girl

7 days here!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## scgustafson

49 days until our 4-night Bahamas cruise on Disney Dream
300 days until our 7-night Northern Europe cruise on Disney Magic


----------



## undmyskn58

18 Days till our 2nd Cruise!!


----------



## Dug720

180 days!


----------



## She Taz

426 days still to go. Ugh!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

87 days till we are in Disney World    

91 days till we are back on the Magic    

302 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

432 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

223 days until our 15th cruise   

  369 days until our 16th cruise  

  376 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

31 days to San Juan
33 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

86 days till we are in Disney World    

90 days till we are back on the Magic    

301 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

431 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

Time to scream it from the roof tops - 5 DAYS UNTIL MY FIRST EVER CRUISE ON THE DISNEY FANTASY!!!


----------



## cwilliams2145

16 days!!!


----------



## stewartm

32!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

222 days until our 15th cruise   

  368 days until our 16th cruise  

  375 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

30 days to San Juan
32 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dinahfig

Yay!!  Our cruise is in 32 days too!  You must be on ours!  



LITTLEKID58 said:


> 30 days to San Juan
> 32 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## LilacBarries

35 till we leave for WDW.!!
37 till we set sail!!!


----------



## Parkerpirates

66 until our Fantasy cruise for our ten year anniversary

487 until our second disney cruise on the Christmas holiday Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

85 days till we are in Disney World    

89 days till we are back on the Magic    

300 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

430 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

178 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

29 days to San Juan
31 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## franluvsbubba

16 til we leave. 18 til we cruise!!!


----------



## WIFamily

79 Days until we're on the Fantasy - Western C!!!


----------



## bbn1122

1 Day......yeah!....we leave tomorrow for a 3 night Dream....first time Concierge Cat v and first time Cabana...

so happy the weather looks great ....last time  hurricane Irene and no CC....


----------



## dennisbryce

84 days till we are in Disney World    

88 days till we are back on the Magic    

299 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

429 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## PolyPrincess19

79 days til our Western C on the Fantasy!!


----------



## suedon70

21 days and 12 hours until we set sail on September 11!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

221 days until our 15th cruise   

  367 days until our 16th cruise  

  374 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

28 days to San Juan
30 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Smeece

462 days 17 hours 20 min, but who's counting?


----------



## Dug720

176 days!


----------



## MAJPLO

37 days.


----------



## chuckm403

*30*


----------



## FiveForFun

17 days - woo hoo!


----------



## Princess Mindy

7 days!


----------



## SeattleSuz

50!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

296 days!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

1 year


----------



## dennisbryce

83 days till we are in Disney World   

87 days till we are back on the Magic   

298 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

428 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

27 days to San Juan
29 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## happinessisdisney

2!! DVC Member Cruise


----------



## castmbr

Just 1!  Which will probably feel like the longest day of my life!


----------



## Dug720

175 days!


----------



## cwilliams2145

12!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

82 days till we are in Disney World    

86 days till we are back on the Magic    

297 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

427 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

21 days!!! Only 3 weeks until our WBPC cruise!!!


----------



## Robin"D"

IsabellaandPhineas12 said:


> 21 days!!! Only 3 weeks until our WBPC cruise!!!



US TOO!!! [going to San Diego two days early, check out the city] 

[from last years WBPC cruise we were on, / Loved so much we booked this cruise on it. GREAT DISCOUNT! 20% of the cruise]





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## Mazz519

2 !!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

218 days until our 15th cruise   

  364 days until our 16th cruise  

  371 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

174 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

26 days to San Juan
28 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

81 days till we are in Disney World    

85 days till we are back on the Magic    

296 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

426 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LITTLEKID58

25 days to San Juan
27 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

217 days until our 15th cruise   

  363 days until our 16th cruise  

  370 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## alltwelve

33 Days until Check in at Bay Lake Tower

38 Days until we set sail on the Disney Dream 

41 Days until we check in at Vero Beach


----------



## MouseketeerPrincess

4!!


----------



## Dug720

173!


----------



## Alohagirl73

293


----------



## AlmostAmber22

112 and counting!!!!


----------



## PrincessHeather'sMom

days? 130!


----------



## stmize

83 days


----------



## dennisbryce

80 days till we are in Disney World    

84 days till we are back on the Magic    

295 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

425 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## qsmomma

5 days til we board!!! First timers we are very excited!


----------



## Ptwolfman

Sporty forty until we are aboard the Magic for our Southern Caribbean Cruise    

James


----------



## dizneeat

216 days until our 15th cruise   

  362 days until our 16th cruise  

  369 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

172!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

24 days to San Juan
26 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## wcw57

ready?   ready?????

we are down to:. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3 YEARS!!!!

Taaaa Dah!!


----------



## sscampbell

130 days until our first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## wcw57

sscampbell said:


> 130 days until our first Disney Cruise!!!



first cruise?!?!?!  how exciting.....!!!  
I remember how hitting the 100 day mark made me think that everything would speed up after that. It just seemed to go slooooowwwwer......


----------



## wcw57

oh!  and first post????

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Trekker

39 days and counting to Southern Caribe on the Magic!


----------



## dennisbryce

79 days till we are in Disney World    

83 days till we are back on the Magic    

294 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

424 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Parkerpirates

60 days until our first disney cruise for our 10 year anniversary!

481 days till our Christmas cruise!


----------



## EmilieK

144 untill Disney World and

160 Until the dream


----------



## dizneeat

215 days until our 15th cruise   

  361 days until our 16th cruise  

  368 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

23 days to San Juan
25 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## tsmith4571

9 days!! Super excited!!!


----------



## JLK2001

2!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

78 days till we are in Disney World    

82 days till we are back on the Magic    

293 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

423 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

171!!


----------



## KnightRail

35 DAYS!!! Wahoo!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

8 days til we leave for Barcelona, 10 days til we're on the ship!!!!


----------



## Trekker

LITTLEKID58 said:


> 23 days to San Juan
> 25 days to Southern Magical Cruise





You are exactly 2 weeks ahead of us!


----------



## cinderkelly

25 days till our first "Dreamy" cruise!!!


----------



## ubish00

Just booked our cruise.  96 days to go.


----------



## dizneeat

214 days until our 15th cruise   

  360 days until our 16th cruise  

  367 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## pascalstongue

3!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaDK

9 days


----------



## Dug720

170 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

22 days to San Juan
24 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## MouseketeerPrincess

1
Hooray!


----------



## dennisbryce

77 days till we are in Disney World    

81 days till we are back on the Magic    

292 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska   

421 days till husbands surprise cruise on the "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Mousemom

29 days until cruise, 28 days until we leave for the cruise!


----------



## millyj

everyone is doing better than me 387 days! But I've done year countdowns numerous times...it'll be here before we know it.


----------



## Ntrain

360 days until our fifth cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

213 days until our 15th cruise   

  359 days until our 16th cruise  

  366 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Ptwolfman

37! Boy, it's getting close!

James


----------



## 3littleangels

1 day!


----------



## Godiva5

93 more days til we board the Dream.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

21 days to San Juan
23 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

169!


----------



## stmize

79


----------



## lizzyb

239!


----------



## chuckm403

*23*


----------



## dennisbryce

76 days till we are in Disney World    

80 days till we are back on the Magic    

291 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

212 days until our 15th cruise   

  358 days until our 16th cruise  

  365 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

20 days to San Juan
22 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

168 days!!


----------



## AlmostAmber22

106!!!!!


----------



## MAJPLO

29?!?!?!?!


----------



## dennisbryce

75 days till we are in Disney World    

79 days till we are back on the Magic    

290 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

211 days until our 15th cruise   

  357 days until our 16th cruise  

  364 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Castillo Mom

39!  I'm jumping for joy and scared at the same time because I still have so much to do!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ptwolfman

35 until Southern Caribbean !!! 5 short weeks to go !!!

James


----------



## TheChanClan

3!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

19 days to San Juan
21 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Dug720

167 days!


----------



## MAJPLO

28


----------



## dennisbryce

74 days till we are in Disney World    

78 days till we are back on the Magic    

289 days till we sail on our sons "Wonderful" graduation cruise to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

210 days until our 15th cruise   

  356 days until our 16th cruise  

  363 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## Pamelalouise

266 days.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

18 days to San Juan
20 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

12 days till the Panama Canal Cruise!!


----------



## August2010

33!!!!!!! It will here in no time!


----------



## MAJPLO

27 :: ::


----------



## Mousemom

25 days until we leave.  Board the ship in 26 days.


----------



## Dug720

166 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

73 days till we are in Disney World    

77 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## DancnJwl

33 days! Can't Wait!


----------



## dizneeat

209 days until our 15th cruise   

  355 days until our 16th cruise  

  362 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

6 days til the cruise. 3 days til our flight to Barcelona! OMG, I'm not ready yet!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

17 days to San Juan
19 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ntrain

355 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## Dug720

165!!


----------



## dennisbryce

72 days till we are in Disney World    

76 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

208 days until our 15th cruise   

  354 days until our 16th cruise  

  361 days until our 17th cruise   ​


----------



## LITTLEKID58

16 days to San Juan
18 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

71 days till we are in Disney World    

75 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

164 days!!


----------



## AlmostAmber22

102 Days!!!'


----------



## sjv919

362 uugghhhh!


----------



## ChristinaDK

3 days, 19 hours and 32 mins to we are checking in at the boat... But we are not counting


----------



## Angie_T

67 days until our first cruise!!


----------



## MAJPLO

25


----------



## August2010

DancnJwl said:


> 33 days! Can't Wait!



We must be on the same cruise!! Can't wait!


----------



## Momee

19 days and the kids have NO idea!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  207 days until our 15th cruise   

  353 days until our 16th cruise  

  360 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

15 days to San Juan
17 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## suedon70

7 days, 15 hours and 30 minutes!!!!


----------



## Mousemom

21 days


----------



## dennisbryce

70 days till we are in Disney World    

74 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

353 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## Ptwolfman

30 WHOOP WHOOP til Southern Caribbean !!!

James


----------



## Parkerpirates

51!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  206 days until our 15th cruise   

  352 days until our 16th cruise  

  359 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## MAJPLO

23


----------



## LITTLEKID58

14 days to San Juan
16 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## chuckm403

*16*


----------



## dennisbryce

69 days till we are in Disney World    

73 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## judydvc

378 days!! Just a little more than 1 year until our cruise from Hawaii & my first cruise.


----------



## Dug720

162 days!


----------



## WallDisney

52


----------



## dizneeat

*
  205 days until our 15th cruise   

  351 days until our 16th cruise  

  358 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

13 days to San Juan
15 days to Southern Magical Cruise  
__________________


----------



## MAJPLO

22!!!!!!! :: ::


----------



## dennisbryce

68 days till we are in Disney World    

72 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## sebastian75_99

36 days!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

12 days to San Juan
14 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ptwolfman

28 days to San Juan!

James


----------



## CrockettTraveler

7 days and counting to the Panama Canal!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  204 days until our 15th cruise   

  350 days until our 16th cruise  

  357 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

350 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## Dug720

160 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

30!


----------



## Time2go2disney

14 very long days ...........


----------



## MAJPLO

Wow. 21 days left.


----------



## AAOSAM2

1 DAY !!!!!!


----------



## Bdunn

14 days to Fantasy. We're taking my parents (81 and 76) and have them in a Concierge suite just down the hall from us. A huge part of the fun will just be watching them. They have never done anything like this before!


----------



## BGHindman

224 days until cruise #3


----------



## stmize

70 til we board the fantasy for our 20th anniversary


----------



## dennisbryce

67 days till we are in Disney World    

71 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Afabs

18 days until I'm on the Dream. I might hit AK tomorrow.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  203 days until our 15th cruise   

  349 days until our 16th cruise  

  356 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

11 days to San Juan
13 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## connes1

33 more days until the wonder - western Caribbean.


----------



## dennisbryce

66 days till we are in Disney World    

70 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## tymrivers

Disney World on Nov. 13th and then on the Magic again on the 16th.


----------



## Castillo Mom

30 days for WDW, 33 days for our cruise on the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  202 days until our 15th cruise   

  348 days until our 16th cruise  

  355 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

10 days to San Juan
12 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

4 days until we're on the Wonder headed through the Panama Canal!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

65 days till we are in Disney World    

69 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## jjwelch24

299 days until our first Disney Cruise.


----------



## jd65

14 days (AKA 2WEEEEKS!!!) till the "gingerbread architecture" of OKW and MNSSHP!!!


----------



## jd65

14 days (AKA 2 WEEKSSSS) till we are enjoying the "gingerbread architecture" of OKW and MNSSHP!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  201 days until our 15th cruise   

  347 days until our 16th cruise  

  354 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

9 days to San Juan
11 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ptwolfman

2 weeks behind LITTLEKID58
25 to go

James


----------



## LilacBarries

15 days till we're at WDW
17 till we're on the wonder, so excited!


----------



## sarap208




----------



## dennisbryce

64 days till we are in Disney World    

68 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  200 days until our 15th cruise   

  346 days until our 16th cruise  

  353 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

8 days to San Juan
10 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## MAJPLO

17 days. Too much left to do!


----------



## chuckm403

*10 Days to go*


----------



## dennisbryce

63 days till we are in Disney World    

67 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## suedon70

13 Hours, 33 minutes and 22....21.....20.....


----------



## mommary

Just booked the Wonder for Feb.......104 days!!


----------



## Mousemom

14 days til we leave.  15 days til cruise.


----------



## EGHopeful

100


----------



## dizneeat

*
  199 days until our 15th cruise   

  345 days until our 16th cruise  

  352 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

7 days to San Juan
9 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## brocklesnar69

More than 400. :/


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

1!!!!! Getting on the Wonder tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## tonyolily

2 more days for us!! Can't wait.....


----------



## chuckm403

*9 Days to go!!*


----------



## Mickeywdw1254

9 days here as well!


----------



## judydvc

Someday my trip/ cruise will come! But not until September, 2015!


----------



## dennisbryce

62 days till we are in Disney World    

66 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

345 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  198 days until our 15th cruise   

  344 days until our 16th cruise  

  351 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

Just booked a Birthday/Halloween cruise on the Fantasy for myself!

37 days left


----------



## LITTLEKID58

6 days to San Juan
8 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Twin45

119 days until I sail on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

61 days till we are in Disney World    

65 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## chuckm403

*8 Days to go!*


----------



## fairfax

18 days until Halloween on the High Seas on the Wonder!


----------



## Duffy fan

91 till the Fantasy!!


----------



## scgustafson

23 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
274 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic


----------



## beatlesblonde

43 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  197 days until our 15th cruise   

  343 days until our 16th cruise  

  350 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

36 days until by Birthday cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## LITTLEKID58

5 days to San Juan
7 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

60 days till we are in Disney World    

64 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## daboof

301


----------



## tinkattu6

8 Months and 10 days, way too long


----------



## dizneeat

*
  196 days until our 15th cruise   

  342 days until our 16th cruise  

  349 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

59 days till we are in Disney World    

63 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## brocklesnar69

*426 Days!*


Soooooooooo far away. 

I guess it's something to look forward to long-term. In the mean time, I have other smaller trips planned to hold me over.


----------



## Savikins

35 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

4 days to San Juan
6 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Ptwolfman

20 days!

James


----------



## MAJPLO

13 days.


----------



## daboof

300


----------



## scgustafson

21 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
272 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic
1364 days until inaugural cruise on Disney Wish


----------



## chuckm403

*6 days to go!*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  195 days until our 15th cruise   

  341 days until our 16th cruise  

  348 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

3 days to San Juan
5 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## Savikins

34 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## chuckm403

*5 Days to go!*


----------



## dennisbryce

58 days till we are in Disney World    

62 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## ratt1345

38 days until the double-dip for CC!!!


----------



## PrincessKTBugg85

18 more days!!!  So close!


----------



## daboof

299


----------



## Mousemom

9.5 days until be leave, 10.5 until the cruise


----------



## jd65

One week from tomorrow!


----------



## Bdunn

This coming Saturday!!


----------



## Goldyn

48 days!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

2 days to San Juan
4 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## MAJPLO

11days?!?!?!?! ::


----------



## Smeece

433.


----------



## chuckm403

*4 Days to go!*


----------



## dennisbryce

57 days till we are in Disney World    

61 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

340 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## hms1016

29 days


----------



## OhioDVC

45 days to our double header cruise.  Cruise #22 & #23

Back to back cruises


----------



## LilacBarries

7 till were in WDW 
9 till were on the Wonder!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Tomorrow to San Juan
3 days to Southern Magical Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

OhioDVC said:


> 45 days to our double header cruise.  Cruise #22 & #23
> 
> Back to back cruises



Is one a surprise?


----------



## chuckm403

*3 Days to go!*


----------



## MmmSuite

I leave tomorrow!


----------



## Ptwolfman

17 days to go!!

James


----------



## dennisbryce

56 days till we are in Disney World    

60 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  193 days until our 15th cruise   

  339 days until our 16th cruise  

  346 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## jd65

6 days till WDW!


----------



## tatorswife

19 DAYS TIL WE HEAD SOUTH!!!
21 DAYS TIL OUR DREAM CRUISE


----------



## beatlesblonde

38 days! Can I start packing yet?


----------



## disneybass

58. last minute booking on a 3 night Dream cruise to go with a few days at SSR


----------



## Huskiesrule

10 days!


----------



## EmilieK

120 to wdw

136 to dream B2B


----------



## CastawayJP

365 Days until Westbound Transatlantic! It's been too long since this can has been on a DCL ship!


----------



## dennisbryce

55 days till we are in Disney World    

59 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## chuckm403

*Only 2 more days!! *


----------



## Smeece

434 days 14 hours 34 minutes! Just around the corner.


----------



## Snowwhyt

100, seems like that's going to be here so soon. I'm afraid 7 nights will fly by just too fast.


----------



## Bdunn

Saturday!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

85


----------



## bobvb22

23 till magic in southern.
22 till old san Juan


----------



## Vinnyhull

36 days till fly out, 37 to Fantasy western then two weeks in Orlando. First non DLP trip for me from the UK. don't know who's more excited me or kids.


----------



## daboof

296


----------



## dennisbryce

54 days till we are in Disney World    

58 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Mousemom

5 more days...


----------



## hubbard53

just yesterday I booked a Nov 2014 cruise on the Wonder... so as of today, we have 60 days!


----------



## scgustafson

16 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
267 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic


----------



## jd65

4 days!


----------



## goofynut41

*363 days*


----------



## dizneeat

[*
  191 days until our 15th cruise   

  337 days until our 16th cruise  

  344 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## rsx3bishop

14 more days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

[*
  190 days until our 15th cruise   

  336 days until our 16th cruise  

  343 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## MAJPLO

7 days!!!


----------



## 263a2879

0...we board today!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

TODAY lol


----------



## stmize

56 to the fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

53 days till we are in Disney World    

57 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## LUVDisney1975

328!!!!! Till we are back on the Dream 
322!!!!! until we are at WDW


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

329 until my 8th cruise, 2nd time on the Fantasy. YAY!!!!


----------



## scgustafson

15 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
266 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic


----------



## Savikins

28 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## disneyfabfive

218 More days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  189 days until our 15th cruise   

  335 days until our 16th cruise  

  342 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## JennandJaryd

90 days!  Just booked excursions


----------



## thehowells

6 days till our first


----------



## Ntrain

335 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## Ptwolfman

Lucky 13

James


----------



## dennisbryce

52 days till we are in Disney World    

56 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## savage1117

38 days until AKV 

40 days until we board the fantasy for our first Disney cruise


----------



## JennandJaryd

savage1117 said:


> 38 days until AKV  40 days until we board the fantasy for our first Disney cruise



Eastern or western cruise?


----------



## Zeppelin

way to many....


----------



## Parkerpirates

33 days till our Halloween on the a high seas on the Fantasy for our 10th anniversary!!!


----------



## scrapswife




----------



## Savikins

27 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  188 days until our 15th cruise   

  334 days until our 16th cruise  

  341 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

12 days to Southern Caribbean !!!  James


----------



## MAJPLO

5 days?!?!?! Yikes. Too much to do.


----------



## LilacBarries

2 days till we leave for WDW
4 till we're on the Wonder for our double dip  Bahamas cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

51 days till we are in Disney World    

55 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## suedon70

172 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  187 days until our 15th cruise   

  333 days until our 16th cruise  

  340 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

11 days to Southern Caribbean & counting !!

James


----------



## MAJPLO

4 days. and the dog ate my FE gifts. Andthey were not food. Seriously. Only three and they can be redone with new stuff, but :: I was done and now I have more to do. Lol 

4 days!!!!


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Only 5 more days til our 4 day Dream cruise, but only 3 days until we start driving down from MA!!!

Currently I am running around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to make sure I don't forget anything.


----------



## Linda67

!!! 30 !!!


----------



## dennisbryce

50 days till we are in Disney World    

54 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Meriweather

*4!!*

We fly out Friday....one night at WDW, cruise Sat. for a week and then back to WDW for 2 weeks!!


----------



## Smeece

429


----------



## Mickeys Carol

31 Days until we leave for St. Augustine/ 32 days left...Whoohoo


----------



## wallawallakids

89!!!!


----------



## ratt1345

30 days!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

333 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## eroller

4 Days!!  

DISNEY MAGIC out of San Juan this Saturday (9/27/2014).  7 glorious nights to the Southern Caribbean.

Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  186 days until our 15th cruise   

  332 days until our 16th cruise  

  339 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

10 days to go!

James


----------



## Ntrain

332 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

49 days till we are in Disney World    

53 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## beatlesblonde

1 month til we leave! 1 month and 1 day till we set sail!


----------



## christineD186

117 days to go!


----------



## caughtabug

4 more to go


----------



## cleophus12

Well, 25 days to go, but we just got an offer on our house today, and they want us out by October 31.  So. . . not sure if we will be able to do this cruise or if we will have to change.  Yikes.  We did purchase the insurance though.  Hope we don't have to use it.


----------



## Ptwolfman

9 days!!

James


----------



## dizneeat

*
  185 days until our 15th cruise   

  331 days until our 16th cruise  

  338 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

23 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## dennisbryce

48 days till we are in Disney World    

52 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## suedon70

169 more days


----------



## Matrix21

78 days left!

Disney Fantasy here i come.


----------



## KnightRail

As of 12am EST today....FIVE DAYS!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  184 days until our 15th cruise   

  330 days until our 16th cruise  

  337 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

22 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## Ntrain

330 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## rsx3bishop

7 days!!!   :happy. :excited


----------



## dennisbryce

47 days till we are in Disney World    

51 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ptwolfman

8 more days !!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

79.  In other words, too many.


----------



## goterps1986

22 and 95!!


----------



## tnkrbell

53 Disney Wonder!!!!


----------



## stmize

50


----------



## EmilieK

127


----------



## Twin45

104 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  183 days until our 15th cruise   

  329 days until our 16th cruise  

  336 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

Seven days to southern Caribbean !!! Whoop Whoop !!!

James


----------



## mhingher

76 days until our first Disney cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

46 days till we are in Disney World    

50 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## DisneyHelen

250


----------



## BeardedDragons

384 days to go (just booked).


----------



## dizneeat

*
  182 days until our 15th cruise   

  328 days until our 16th cruise  

  335 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## disneydiva16

75 days!!!


----------



## darkwing818

1 week.....


----------



## Ntrain

328 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

45 days till we are in Disney World    

49 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Bee2u

56!


----------



## bobvb22

13 on magic, 12 for el convento in old san Juan.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  181 days until our 15th cruise   

  327 days until our 16th cruise  

  334 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

I missed posting 6. Now, we are down to 5 !!  

Did I mention I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!???

James


----------



## Angie_T

40 days until our cruise!!  38 until we spend a couple days at WDW!!


----------



## dennisbryce

44 days till we are in Disney World    

48 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## chuckm403

355


----------



## LivinADream

23 Days to Disney World
26 Days to Western Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*
  180 days until our 15th cruise   

  326 days until our 16th cruise  

  333 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

19 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## dennisbryce

43 days till we are in Disney World    

47 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ptwolfman

4 days!

James


----------



## rentayenta

* 383 days!!! *​


----------



## Ntrain

326 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## disneypingirl

150 Days until our family of 10 boards the Disney Dream.  It will be the first cruise for my parents, two oldest children, my son's wife and my two grandchildren.  It will be the third cruise for myself, my husband and our youngest child.
I can wait.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  179 days until our 15th cruise   

  325 days until our 16th cruise  

  332 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

3 days !!!  James


----------



## Ntrain

325 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

42 days till we are in Disney World    

46 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  178 days until our 15th cruise   

  324 days until our 16th cruise  

  331 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

2 more days !!!


----------



## dennisbryce

41 days till we are in Disney World    

45 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## scgustafson

3 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream
254 days until 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic


----------



## nrexxma44

85 days till our Fantasy Cruisepixie dust:


and approximately 270 days till our Alaska Cruise on the Wonder (need to get another countdown clock lol)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  177 days until our 15th cruise   

  323 days until our 16th cruise  

  330 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

15 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## Ptwolfman

ONE!!! Southern Caribbean tomorrow YAY!!

James


----------



## Devi8or

Just paid off our tripl last night....now we only have to wait 154 more days lol


----------



## dennisbryce

40 days till we are in Disney World    

44 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## jpmouse

77 days until our Disney Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  176 days until our 15th cruise   

  322 days until our 16th cruise  

  329 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Parkerpirates

20 days till our first DCL cruise on the Fantasy to celebrate ten years of marriage!  

441 days till our second cruise to celebrate Christmas with the fam!


----------



## dennisbryce




----------



## dennisbryce

39 days till we are in Disney World    

43 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  175 days until our 15th cruise   

  321 days until our 16th cruise  

  328 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

13 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## WallDisney

21.....oh my gosh only three weeks...YAY!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1!


----------



## daizieduck

Oops. Posted on wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## dennisbryce

38 days till we are in Disney World    

42 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  174 days until our 15th cruise   

  320 days until our 16th cruise  

  327 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

37 days till we are in Disney World    

41 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Savikins

12 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  173 days until our 15th cruise   

  319 days until our 16th cruise  

  326 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

36 days till we are in Disney World    

40 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Four Swampers

Eleven days to The Magic!


----------



## cpeters

137 more till Western Caribbean (1st time visiting Jamaica) on the Magic.


----------



## Savikins

11 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  172 days until our 15th cruise   

  318 days until our 16th cruise  

  325 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Eeyorelvr1982

Only 9 more days til our very 1st cruise!!!!!!


----------



## TinknPink

23 days until we get on the Wonder for a "spooky" sail


----------



## dennisbryce

35 days till we are in Disney World    

39 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Kristig123

Eeyorelvr1982 said:


> Only 9 more days til our very 1st cruise!!!!!!




9 til ours also!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  171 days until our 15th cruise   

  317 days until our 16th cruise  

  324 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

317 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## chuckm403

345


----------



## ALMinVA

short 51 days!


----------



## goterps1986

9 and 82!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

34 days till we are in Disney World    

38 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## jl

2


----------



## dizneeat

*
  170 days until our 15th cruise   

  316 days until our 16th cruise  

  323 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

8 days left until my boyfriend and I go on our 2nd Disney cruise (for my 20th Birthday) - a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## Ntrain

316 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

33 days till we are in Disney World    

37 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## LUVDisney1975

Toooo many!!!!!! 302 until WDW and 308 until we are back on the Dream!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  169 days until our 15th cruise   

  315 days until our 16th cruise  

  322 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## stmize

35 days til the fantasy.


----------



## dennisbryce

32 days till we are in Disney World    

36 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  168 days until our 15th cruise   

  314 days until our 16th cruise  

  321 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

31 days till we are in Disney World    

35 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Vacation Kathy

One day since our first fabulous Fantasy eastern cruise ended and 355 days till our next fantastic Fantasy western cruise begins!!


----------



## taymorel

81 days until our first cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  167 days until our 15th cruise   

  313 days until our 16th cruise  

  320 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

30 days till we are in Disney World    

34 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## mom4fun

199 days until Panama Canal cruise!


----------



## scgustafson

Sadly, it has been 4 days since our last cruise ended and 243 more until our 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic.


----------



## khenders78

6 days to go on disney dream!


----------



## beatlesblonde

11 days till we're in WDW!
12 days till we sail on the Disney Fantasy!​


----------



## colachdec

21!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dizneeat

*
  166 days until our 15th cruise   

  312 days until our 16th cruise  

  319 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

29 days till we are in Disney World    

33 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

312 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## goterps1986

4 and 77!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  165 days until our 15th cruise   

  311 days until our 16th cruise  

  318 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

311 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

28 days till we are in Disney World    

32 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  164 days until our 15th cruise   

  310 days until our 16th cruise  

  317 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## missyp

20!


----------



## dennisbryce

27 days till we are in Disney World    

31 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

310 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## chuckm403

338


----------



## dizneeat

*
  163 days until our 15th cruise   

  309 days until our 16th cruise  

  316 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## bengals01

9 days til cruise #56.  Looking forward to being on the Disney Magic.  It has been almost 3 years since I was on there last.


----------



## goterps1986

ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

26 days till we are in Disney World    

30 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## WendyDarling

38!!


----------



## WIFamily

21 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  162 days until our 15th cruise   

  308 days until our 16th cruise  

  315 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

I leave for the port in 10 hours!!!


----------



## Parkerpirates

6 days. Wahoo!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

25 days till we are in Disney World    

29 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Vinnyhull

6 sleeps for my lot


----------



## disneydiva16

55 days!


----------



## Ntrain

308 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## stmize

28 days


----------



## savage1117

13 days until our first cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  161 days until our 15th cruise   

  307 days until our 16th cruise  

  314 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

307 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

24 days till we are in Disney World    

28 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  160 days until our 15th cruise   

  306 days until our 16th cruise  

  313 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

23 days till we are in Disney World    

27 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  159 days until our 15th cruise   

  305 days until our 16th cruise  

  312 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

305 days until our 5th cruise.


----------



## Dug720

per the app, 115 days, 16 hours, 6 minutes!


----------



## dennisbryce

22 days till we are in Disney World    

26 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  158 days until our 15th cruise   

  304 days until our 16th cruise  

  311 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

21 days till we are in Disney World    

25 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## ratt1345

ONLY 1 MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## disneylady88

25 days until we're on our first disney cruise!!!


----------



## Smeece

400.


----------



## Ntrain

304 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  157 days until our 15th cruise   

  303 days until our 16th cruise  

  310 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Twin45

78  yay !


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

21 days 23 hours 5 minutes


----------



## Ntrain

303 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Angie_T

In 2 weeks we board a plane for two days at WDW and our first cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

20 days till we are in Disney World    

24 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## rhinodadz

Heading to the port in an hour!!!!


----------



## EmilieK

86


----------



## missyp

13!!


----------



## disneydiva16

50 days!


----------



## Ntrain

302 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Parkerpirates

I am now down to hours!!  We are at Art of Animation now, and there's 16ish hours till we board the Fantasy tomorrow!!!!

Then there's 4 hundred and something more days till our second cruise in December 2016.


----------



## Dug720

per the app, 112 days, 16 hours, and 13 minutes


----------



## suedon70

140 days, 15 hours & 56 minutes


----------



## dennisbryce

19 days till we are in Disney World    

23 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  156 days until our 15th cruise   

  302 days until our 16th cruise  

  309 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  155 days until our 15th cruise   

  301 days until our 16th cruise  

  308 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Angeejoe

I leave today!!


----------



## Ntrain

301 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## disny_luvr

398 - too many!


----------



## mmfox316

16 days!


----------



## savage1117

6 days!!!!!


----------



## mmfox316

16 days! To a CC double dip


----------



## WendyDarling

30!


----------



## 2Princess&aPrince

195 days until our 5th cruise!


----------



## PedsNursePatty

77 days until our 1st Disney Cruise!   FANTASY on January 10th!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

19 days 7 hours 2 minutes


----------



## gottalovewdw:)

Eight Days Can't Wait.  Poet but didn't know it


----------



## dennisbryce

18 days till we are in Disney World    

22 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  154 days until our 15th cruise   

  300 days until our 16th cruise  

  307 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

300 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

17 days till we are in Disney World    

21 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## She Taz

Ugh still 356 days until we're on the Wonder heading to the Baja Coast.


----------



## Dug720

110 days, 9 hours, 57 minutes per the app!


----------



## scgustafson

230 days until our 7-night Northern Europe on Disney Magic.


----------



## JavaHound

One, almost exactly...woohoo!!!!


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

*95 days* until WDW! & *99 days* until our first cruise!! Finally at double digits! 

Off To Neverland 



*Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000, *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001, *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014, *Grand Californian* April 2010, *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013, *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013, *Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014, *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  153 days until our 15th cruise   

  299 days until our 16th cruise  

  306 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

14 days for us!  First Cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Dug720

110 days!!


----------



## Ntrain

299 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## ALMinVA

33 days!!  slow and fast at the same time!
2nd time on the Magic; first time on the reimagined Magic!
First time in the Roy suite - ROYALTY!


----------



## savage1117

Four days until our first cruise!!!! Getting very excited & slightly nervous!!


----------



## savage1117

Four days until our first cruise!!!! Getting very excited & slightly nervous!!


----------



## dennisbryce

16 days till we are in Disney World    

20 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## People Mover

Until we leave for Miami!!!!


----------



## disneybass

18


----------



## birdmom

369 Days till' my cruise!


----------



## disneylady88

20 days!!!


----------



## WendyDarling

4 weeks!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  152 days until our 15th cruise   

  298 days until our 16th cruise  

  305 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## wenuwish

13 Days and I booked it yesterday!


----------



## Ntrain

298 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

15 days till we are in Disney World    

19 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## travelwith2

199


----------



## purfectlyweird

34,992,000 seconds
583,200 minutes
9720 hours
405 days
57 weeks


----------



## Bee2u

26!!​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  151 days until our 15th cruise   

  297 days until our 16th cruise  

  304 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

44 Days Until Our 3rd Cruise Together - 5 Nights on the Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

14 days till we are in Disney World    

18 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  150 days until our 15th cruise   

  296 days until our 16th cruise  

  303 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

43 Days Until Our 3rd Cruise Together - 5 Nights on the Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

13 days till we are in Disney World    

17 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Savikins

42 Days Until Our 3rd Cruise Together - 5 Nights on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  149 days until our 15th cruise   

  295 days until our 16th cruise  

  302 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

13 days 22 hours 31 minutes


----------



## kittylady1972

Our cruise, as it stands right now, is 344 DAYS away, if we stick with the current plan - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## MAJPLO

We have one on RCCL next Fall but our next Disney cruise is 500 days away. Long way to go. Lol


----------



## dennisbryce

12 days till we are in Disney World    

16 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Love2Cruz

48 days till the DREAM


----------



## Fantasy2013

8 more until we're on the Fantasy!  Can't wait!


----------



## lemonears6

371 days left till we get on our first disney cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  148 days until our 15th cruise   

  294 days until our 16th cruise  

  301 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## HollandmillerFamily

0.
:d


----------



## Holly Quinlan

380


----------



## wajones2

8!


----------



## savage1117

0!!! On my way to the port now!


----------



## dennisbryce

11 days till we are in Disney World    

15 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Savikins

41 Days Until Our 3rd Cruise Together - 5 Nights on the Wonder!


----------



## chasadchick

364!


----------



## stmize

14 days til we board the fantasy


----------



## AngelDisney

Bon Voyage!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  147 days until our 15th cruise   

  293 days until our 16th cruise  

  300 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

10 days till we are in Disney World    

14 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  146 days until our 15th cruise   

  292 days until our 16th cruise  

  299 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## bobbiwoz

62 days!

Just booked today, and have started a Local Candy Exchange for the cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

9 days till we are in Disney World    

13 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## WallDisney

516


----------



## disneydiva16

39 days!


----------



## WIFamily

5 Days until we're on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  145 days until our 15th cruise   

  291 days until our 16th cruise  

  298 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## PhillyCruiser

(See ticker below...can't wait!!!)


----------



## kat17d

65 days!! Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyPups

Just booked a last minute cruise for my mom and my daughter (girls weekend for my mom's bday and my daughter's last trip as an only child!)  38 DAYS!!!!
(Just don't tell my husband how excited I am... he's a little jealous.)


----------



## dennisbryce

8 days till we are in Disney World    

12 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## scgustafson

221 days until 7-night Northern Europe cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  144 days until our 15th cruise   

  290 days until our 16th cruise  

  297 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

101 days!!


----------



## WendyDarling

19, in the teens now!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

7 days till we are in Disney World    

11 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Smeece

386


----------



## dizneeat

*
  143 days until our 15th cruise   

  289 days until our 16th cruise  

  296 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## wfgamble

2!!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

365 days!!!!


----------



## travelwith2

190


----------



## dennisbryce

6 days till we are in Disney World    

10 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  142 days until our 15th cruise   

  288 days until our 16th cruise  

  295 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## SweetMickey

ONE!!!!! 

First timers, here. Tomorrow is almost here!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

5 days till we are in Disney World    

9 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*
  141 days until our 15th cruise   

  287 days until our 16th cruise  

  294 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

98 days!! I slipped into double digits and didn't realize it!!


----------



## candmfox

Zero, zilch, nada, diddly, blank, trifle, naught, void, empty!!!
Today is the day. Thank goodness!


----------



## hipmommy

35!!!!!


----------



## Desnik

ONE more day!!!! We set sail tomorrow on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  140 days until our 15th cruise   

  286 days until our 16th cruise  

  293 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## crystalk

447 days!!


----------



## tymrivers

6


----------



## Dug720

97 days!!!

By this time next week I'll be online checked-in with PAT and (I hope) Palo dinner and brunch times selected!


----------



## KingdomHeartsFan

27!


----------



## disneydiva16

32 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

3 days till we are in Disney World    

7 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## masoian

74 days!


----------



## lemonears6

362 days! That's feels so long away!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  139 days until our 15th cruise   

  285 days until our 16th cruise  

  292 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## williamspawpaw

26 more days until the fantastic Fantasy voyage.


----------



## smplyswt0712

4 more days until my very first cruise ever.


----------



## DisneyPups

32 days! I could really get used to this "last minute booking" idea... less wait!


----------



## dennisbryce

2 days till we are in Disney World    

6 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## Daldea

1 more day!!!!


----------



## scgustafson

215 days!


----------



## adams3880

5 till we board the Fantasy!


----------



## disneydiva16

31 days! So excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  138 days until our 15th cruise   

  284 days until our 16th cruise  

  291 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## lemonears6

360!!!!


----------



## Twin45

58 days until I cruise on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

1 days till we are in Disney World    

5 days till we are back on the Magic


----------



## disneybass

Three


----------



## Sneezie

59 days until we cruise the Caribbean on the Disney Wonder!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  137 days until our 15th cruise   

  283 days until our 16th cruise  

  290 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Surfinpiratee

70 more days!!


----------



## smplyswt0712

Only two more!


----------



## PryncessLace

465


----------



## masoian

71!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  136 days until our 15th cruise   

  282 days until our 16th cruise  

  289 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## WendyDarling

10!! Woohoo!


----------



## Dug720

93 days!! I get to book PAT and Palo on Sunday at midnight!!


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

14 days till the Dream and 30 days till the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## neffernie

WendyDarling said:


> 10!! Woohoo!



10 too, but on the Wonder!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

We leave tomorrow!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  135 days until our 15th cruise   

  281 days until our 16th cruise  

  288 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## UCLAVES

365


----------



## dizneeat

*
  134 days until our 15th cruise   

  280 days until our 16th cruise  

  287 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

91!! Come on midnight so I can do the check in stuff!!


----------



## Dug720

90!

All checked in - got my desired days and times for Palo dinner and brunch and a 10:30 PAT. The only thing I didn't get was the Bacardi Distillery tour which is sold out in all iterations (adult, all-ages, adult with city tour, all-ages with city tour), which is actually fine. Just gives me an excuse to stay on the ship, which is PERFECT. I have no desire to do San Juan solo.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  133 days until our 15th cruise   

  279 days until our 16th cruise  

  286 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ptwolfman

272 until Med Cruise on the Magic!


----------



## scrapswife

20 until the Magic Western! Can't wait!


----------



## Duffy fan

25 on Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  132 days until our 15th cruise   

  278 days until our 16th cruise  

  285 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## neenslovesdisney

11 days until our 11th cruise on DCL! (Dream-Bahamas)
53 days until my 12th cruise on DCL! (Dream-Bahamas)
234 days until our 13th cruise on DCL! (Magic-12 night Northern Europe)
14 months and 3 weeks until our 14th! (Wonder-5 night repo from San Juan)


----------



## shadowryter

26 on the Magic!


----------



## WendyDarling

1 week from today!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

25 days!


----------



## disneydiva16

Duffy fan said:


> 25 on Fantasy!!



We are on the same cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  131 days until our 15th cruise   

  277 days until our 16th cruise  

  284 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

88!!


----------



## DisneyPups

24 DREAMy days!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  130 days until our 15th cruise   

  276 days until our 16th cruise  

  283 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## bfamilyx4

74!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  129 days until our 15th cruise   

  275 days until our 16th cruise  

  282 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  128 days until our 15th cruise   

  274 days until our 16th cruise  

  281 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Mikeyto_96

Fantasy in 1 Week!!!!


----------



## pgbear

171 days to EBTA on Magic


----------



## WendyDarling

3 days!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  127 days until our 15th cruise   

  273 days until our 16th cruise  

  280 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

69 days until we leave for WDW
72 days until our FIRST cruise!!!!

Off To Neverland 



*Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000 & Passholder 2004-2014, *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001, *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014, *Grand Californian* April 2010, *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013, *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013, *Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014, *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## Lorajo

2 weeks today!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dug720

81 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  126 days until our 15th cruise   

  272 days until our 16th cruise  

  279 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

19 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

I goofed yesterday. I went with how many days to select activities. LOL.

Per the app, 82 days, 3 hours, 50 minutes.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  125 days until our 15th cruise   

  271 days until our 16th cruise  

  278 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

18 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  124 days until our 15th cruise   

  270 days until our 16th cruise  

  277 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

17 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

270 Days to Alaska!


----------



## MsMamaBear

495 days!LOL!


----------



## tinkmom2

123 Days! Can't wait for March to get here!


----------



## Twin45

44 days....


----------



## Savikins

16 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  123 days until our 15th cruise   

  269 days until our 16th cruise  

  276 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

79 days, 17 hours, 53 minutes per the app!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  122 days until our 15th cruise   

  268 days until our 16th cruise  

  275 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

15 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## NAB

1 month and three days. 

First time on the Wonder but our 9th cruise! After this one we have sailed on all 4 ships.


----------



## Dug720

78 days, 8 hours, 27 minutes per the app at this moment!


----------



## pirate

315 days until our 4th cruise! First time on the Magic!


----------



## artnerds

107 days until our 5th Disney cruise...7 night eastern caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## Savikins

14 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder! 

*TWO WEEKS!*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  121 days until our 15th cruise   

  267 days until our 16th cruise  

  274 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Lorajo

7 days


----------



## Smeece

363! Finally less than a year.


----------



## Dug720

77 days, 15 hours, 34 minutes per the app at this moment!


----------



## disneydiva16

14 more days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

329 Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## disny_luvr

365!


----------



## Lemonademouth

148 days until we head down for my little boys first birthday.


----------



## Kellywmac

Three!  Can't believe it is almost here. SO
excited.


----------



## Debbie

disny_luvr said:


> 365!


Me, too!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Savikins

13 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  120 days until our 15th cruise   

  266 days until our 16th cruise  

  273 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

*65 days until our first cruise!!!*

Off To Neverland 



*Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000 & Passholder 2004-2014, *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001, *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014, *Grand Californian* April 2010, *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013, *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013, *Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014, *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  119 days until our 15th cruise   

  265 days until our 16th cruise  

  272 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

12 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## disneydiva16

12 more days!


----------



## mstinson14

Two weeks from today!!!!!


----------



## kmedina

6!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

327 Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  118 days until our 15th cruise   

  264 days until our 16th cruise  

  271 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

11 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## PhillyCruiser

137 days and counting...


----------



## Zeppelin

to many....


----------



## Dug720

75 days!


----------



## Lorajo

5 Days till we set sail - but only three days till we head south!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  117 days until our 15th cruise   

  263 days until our 16th cruise  

  270 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

10 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## shadowryter

Sailing into gold in 11 days on the Magic!


----------



## Campbem

4 days!! Ready to finally meet the Fantasy in person after waiting over 500 days!!


----------



## DisneyPups

10 days until we embark on the Dream! Can't wait.


----------



## Julianna07

We leave Saturday for our cruise on Sunday.   So we are 4 days out


----------



## Kaylars

10 Days till we step foot on the Dream! Wooo Hoooo first timers across the board.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  116 days until our 15th cruise   

  262 days until our 16th cruise  

  269 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

9 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder! 

 *SINGLE DIGITS!*


----------



## disneydiva16

9 days! Single digit dance!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  115 days until our 15th cruise   

  261 days until our 16th cruise  

  268 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

8 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## tinkmom2

114 more days. It's all gonna go quick after Christmas


----------



## dizneeat

*
  114 days until our 15th cruise   

  260 days until our 16th cruise  

  267 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## nouche1

83 days


----------



## DisneyPups

7 days from right now, I'll be exploring the Dream, passing time before a muster drill... actually, I'll probably be in my stateroom watching my 2yo DD taking a nap.


----------



## Savikins

7 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder! 

 *1 WEEK*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  113 days until our 15th cruise   

  259 days until our 16th cruise  

  266 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## kmedina

0!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin1882

0!!!!! Can't wait to board the boat in just a few hours.


----------



## disneydiva16

6 more days!


----------



## Rockstar1126

Time sure is flying by!


----------



## Dug720

69 days, 9 hours, 21 minutes per the app!


----------



## Savikins

6 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## AlmostAmber22

I'm on that one too! Soo much to do and so little time to get it done in!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  112 days until our 15th cruise   

  258 days until our 16th cruise  

  265 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

5 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!  



AlmostAmber22 said:


> I'm on that one too! Soo much to do and so little time to get it done in!



I can't even wait!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

5 more days!


----------



## Dug720

68 days, 4 hours, 4 minutes per the app!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  111 days until our 15th cruise   

  257 days until our 16th cruise  

  264 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dennisbryce

*319* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Savikins

4 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  110 days until our 15th cruise   

  256 days until our 16th cruise  

  263 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

3 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder! 

Ahh it's getting so close! I leave for Miami in just 2 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*318* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Matrix21

4 dayyyyysssssss.
Merrytime Fantasy here i come!


----------



## Shir Kahn

110 days until our first ever cruise!  Made the final payment today!  We picked a Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah on the Dream but we're not sure yet whether the railing is the plexiglass or the white board.  Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  109 days until our 15th cruise   

  255 days until our 16th cruise  

  262 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Savikins

2 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder! 

AHHH!!!


----------



## jakweeze

Savikins said:


> 2 Days until our third cruise, 5 days on the Wonder!
> 
> AHHH!!!



Any chance I can convince you to pick up a 15$ item from the ship for me??? =| We got a cruise ship (wonder) ornament on there in October and we made the mistake of hanging it on the bottom half of our tree and our dog mangled it =\ Would love to get a new one for the girls for Christmas!

It won't let me link a picture or a link of mine to show any one but the item number on ebay is 171571213472 and you could see what it looked like there... sadly they're trying to charge 80$ for it -_- after taking every one on a cruise that's a bit much to replace a 15$ ornament!

Let me know if you can help us out!

Thanks and have a great time aboard!

Rhio
-Recent Wonder Free Throw and Dating Game Champion


----------



## omalley1118

114!!!!! I'll be really excited when we are under 100!


----------



## dennisbryce

*317* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

66 days!!


----------



## AlmostAmber22

Two more days!!!


----------



## ronaldo0501

38 days... 7 Nights Fantasy.

2nd cruise, 1st was Fantasy West. Caribbean 7 night, January 2013


----------



## snchpnz

Almost 48 hours exactly. Can't wait!!!


----------



## jakweeze

AlmostAmber22 said:


> Two more days!!!





snchpnz said:


> Almost 48 hours exactly. Can't wait!!!



Or either of you two if I could convince someone? Any one? Bueller Bueller?


----------



## dizneeat

*
  108 days until our 15th cruise   

  254 days until our 16th cruise  

  261 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

Only 53 days until our *FIRST cruise ever* on the Dream 

Off To Neverland 



*Disneyland Resort* 1993-2000 & Passholder 2004-2014
*Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001
*Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014
*Grand Californian* April 2010
*Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013
*Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013
*Animal Kingdom Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014
*Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## Twin45

29 days until we board the Wonder


----------



## Twin45

Twin45 said:


> 29 days until we board the Wonder


----------



## Dug720

65 days until the Fantasy!

368 days until the Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*316* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## undmyskn58

53 Days till our 4 night Cruise on the dream!!

Scott


----------



## DisneyPups

Only one!!! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## dennisbryce

*315* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  106 days until our 15th cruise   

  252 days until our 16th cruise  

  259 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## MWBK2015

356 days and counting


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

Today!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  106 days until our 15th cruise   

  252 days until our 16th cruise  

  259 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my Fantasy cruise!

431 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

335


----------



## dizneeat

*
  105 days until our 15th cruise   

  251 days until our 16th cruise  

  258 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## ktb2002

7 days til Christmas on the Wonder!!


----------



## tinkmom2

104 days


----------



## lemonears6

326!!


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my Fantasy cruise!

430 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## dragynally

167 until our Fantasy Honeymoon.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  104 days until our 15th cruise   

  250 days until our 16th cruise  

  257 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

50 days until our first sailing EVER on the Dream


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## dennisbryce

*312* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Madame

5.5 until Christmas on the Wonder!!! Soooo excited I can't sleep


----------



## ktb2002

Madame said:


> 5.5 until Christmas on the Wonder!!! Soooo excited I can't sleep



Right there with Ya!


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my Fantasy cruise!

429 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## joelnkelly

5 days until our Christmas Cruise on the Fantasy!  Cant wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  103 days until our 15th cruise   

  249 days until our 16th cruise  

  256 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my Fantasy cruise!

428 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## Twin45

22 until  we LEAVE for MIA and 23 until CRUISING 

Woot...,woot


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## dennisbryce

*311* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## lemonears6

324 till our first cruise!!! Can't wait


----------



## dizneeat

*
  102 days until our 15th cruise   

  248 days until our 16th cruise  

  255 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dragynally

So due to my fiance and I changing our wedding plans and thus changing honeymoon plans our cruise is 66 days away!!!


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my Fantasy cruise!

427 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## Smeece

344


----------



## lemonears6

323


----------



## dizneeat

​
*
  101 days until our 15th cruise   

  247 days until our 16th cruise  

  254 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## bcwife76

283!


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my Fantasy cruise!

426 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## butterfly71076

22 days until our 1st Disney cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## suedon70

85 days, 13 hours & 12 minutes!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*309* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  100 days until our 15th cruise   

  246 days until our 16th cruise  

  253 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my Fantasy cruise! Come on room assignment fairy!! Give me a Christmas present!!! (I don't even care if it's upgraded...I just want a number for my GTY!)

425 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*308* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## PinkHippo09

280 Days until we leave for 7 night Eastern Caribbean Cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

​
*
  99 days until our 15th cruise   

  245 days until our 16th cruise  

  252 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## dragynally

63


----------



## ktb2002

1!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbshell

467 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

56 days until my Fantasy cruise! Come on room assignment fairy!! Give me a Christmas present!!! (I don't even care if it's upgraded...I just want a number for my GTY! Of course being the weekend I probably won't find out anything until Monday at the earliest.)

424 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## KristiP

90 from today 
I booked stuff today for our family to do on the cruise


----------



## Happy100

2 weeks from today!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  98 days until our 15th cruise   

  244 days until our 16th cruise  

  251 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my Fantasy cruise! Come on room assignment fairy!! Give me a Christmas present!!! (I don't even care if it's upgraded...I just want a number for my GTY! Of course being the weekend I probably won't find out anything until Monday at the earliest.)

423 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## Funky Chicken

20!


----------



## Twin45

17 days until we are in Miami
18 days until we are on the Wonder
YAY!!


----------



## Debbie

342


----------



## masoian

32!!!


----------



## aboveH20

61


----------



## aboveH20

Dang, I just double checked. It's actually 63.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  97 days until our 15th cruise   

  243 days until our 16th cruise  

  250 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my Fantasy cruise! Come on room assignment fairy!! Give me a Christmas present!!! (I don't even care if it's upgraded...I just want a number for my GTY!)

422 days until my Wonder cruise!

ETA: I have a cabin!! And it seems to be a nice Christmas present - 5044!! Booked an 8B GTY and got a 4E!


----------



## dennisbryce

*305* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 days! No cabin assigned yet!


----------



## plenam

One year, one month, one week, one day. I should go buy a lottery tickect today


----------



## sc426

230 days for us! Sailing in Alaska aboard the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*
  96 days until our 15th cruise   

  242 days until our 16th cruise  

  249 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my Fantasy cruise!

421 days until my Wonder cruise!


----------



## TK Brown

26 days until our Dream Cruise.....

361 days until our Fantasy Cruise..........


----------



## dennisbryce

*304* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## tangaroo

6 Days til my family's first Disney Cruise! We are excited to be spending New Years Eve on the high seas!


----------



## noahdove

We are 200 days away from flying in to Vancouver for our Alaskan cruise and I can post this and not worry about my husband reading over my shoulder. Our surprise came off, amazingly...


----------



## js

6 days and leaving on Friday for Disney!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  95 days until our 15th cruise   

  241 days until our 16th cruise  

  248 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

52 to Fantasy!

420 days to Wonder!


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

345 days till our 7th cruise!!!! Disney Fantasy!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*303* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  94 days until our 15th cruise   

  240 days until our 16th cruise  

  247 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## missyp

199- better than 200!


----------



## Dug720

missyp said:


> 199- better than 200!



You're in ONE-derland!


----------



## Dug720

51 days to Fantasy!

419 days to Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  93 days until our 15th cruise   

  239 days until our 16th cruise  

  246 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

50 days to Fantasy!

418 days to Wonder!


----------



## sc426

227 days to the Wonder in Alaska!


----------



## PrincessHeather'sMom

9 days!


----------



## dhelin

3!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  92 days until our 15th cruise   

  238 days until our 16th cruise  

  245 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Twin45

12 days until we are on the WONDER.....yippie yay


----------



## Dug720

49 days to Fantasy!

417 days to Wonder!


----------



## disneydiva16

350!


----------



## IrishCowboy

30


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

*34 days until we leave for WDW!!!

37 days until our first cruise on the Dream!!!*


Off To Neverland 

*Disneyland Resort* 1993-2000 & Passholder 2004-2014 *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001 *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014 *Grand Californian* April 2010 *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013 *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013 *Animal Kingdom Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014 *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## Cindyella

175 days until our Disney Cruise to Alaska!


----------



## sc426

225 days until our cruise to Alaska (One less day then yesterday)!


----------



## missyp

197 til Alaska. Looks like a lot of us counting down to Alaska


----------



## bcwife76

*273 days until our first Disney cruise (our first cruise EVER!), a repositioning cruise on the Wonder from Vancouver to San Diego!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  91 days until our 15th cruise   

  237 days until our 16th cruise  

  244 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

48 days to Fantasy!

416 days to Wonder!


----------



## darkwing818

Tomorrow


----------



## tinkmom2

90 days today


----------



## lmhall2000

darkwing818 said:


> Tomorrow



Happy Sailing!!!

We have 123 days! or 130 days! We can't book until IGT/VGT rates come out  But, we will be on a ship  Knock on wood


----------



## IrishCowboy

29!


----------



## dragynally

55!!!


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

56!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  90 days until our 15th cruise   

  236 days until our 16th cruise  

  243 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

47 days to Fantasy!

415 days to Wonder!


----------



## goterps1986

ONE!!!!!


----------



## Baileykiko

57 days to Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  89 days until our 15th cruise   

  235 days until our 16th cruise  

  242 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

46 days to Fantasy!

414 days to Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*297* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## KalamityJane

dennisbryce said:


> 297 Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise



Same, we must be on the same cruise!


----------



## Bee2u

73 days 'til we sail on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  88 days until our 15th cruise   

  234 days until our 16th cruise  

  241 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Twin45

9 days and 10 hours until we cruise on the Wonder.  Hope everyone has a Happy New Year !


----------



## travelwith2

135


----------



## dennisbryce

*296* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Nax

240 days till we cruise, time flies and I'm still nervous about my PIF date


----------



## Dug720

45 days to Fantasy!

413 days to Wonder!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

10 days!


----------



## rentayenta

I have to add this up:
01
31
28
31
30
31
30
31
31
30
18
----------

302


Did I add correctly?


----------



## nouche1

Sixty!!  Gotta start packing


----------



## PenskeSth1

3 days!!


----------



## natandscott

55 days until WDW and 58 days until the cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  87 days until our 15th cruise   

  233 days until our 16th cruise  

  240 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

44 days to Fantasy!

412 days to Wonder!


----------



## Ntrain

233 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## bfamily5

395! I don't know how I will make it! at least now I can say "next year"


----------



## Cheryl592000

281
Too many days


----------



## BeardedDragons

289 days 'til we're on the Fantasy!


----------



## IrishCowboy

25!


----------



## yesallours

THREE DAYS TIL I'M ON THE MAGIC AGAIN!!!!!  Gee, I need to do some packing!


----------



## melissarose

Going on our first Disney cruise (and first cruise ever) in 29 days! Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  86 days until our 15th cruise   

  232 days until our 16th cruise  

  239 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## EuropeOrBust

Offically under 5 months till our First Disney Cruise! And we booked 15 or 16 months out! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

43 days to Fantasy!

411 days to Wonder!


----------



## Ntrain

232 until our 5th cruise


----------



## kittylady1972

As of right now, we are still holding on to our October 2015 Cruise on the Fantasy.  I'm still not sure if we'll keep it, but have until July to decided for sure.

So that means 281 days remain until we board the Fantasy...and complete the Disney Cruise Ship Quadfecta (?) for our first Eastern Caribbean Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  85 days until our 15th cruise   

  231 days until our 16th cruise  

  238 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

42 days to Fantasy!

410 days to Wonder!


----------



## lemonears6

306


----------



## mickeyschickie

310! Just booked a surprise 25th anniversary cruise for the hubby this morning!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1!


----------



## melissarose

Four weeks exactly! January 31, Disney Fantasy. It's our first cruise ever and I feel like I will die of anticipation!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  84 days until our 15th cruise   

  230 days until our 16th cruise  

  237 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## lemonears6

305


----------



## WendyDarling

348


----------



## Dug720

41 days to Fantasy!

409 days to Wonder!


----------



## Cdaub

378 days untilwe sail the wonder out of Puerto Rico. Can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

29 days until we set sail on our first cruise on the Dream!! 

*Dancing our way over to our happy place - Jan/Feb PTR 2015*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  83 days until our 15th cruise   

  229 days until our 16th cruise  

  236 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Disneylifeforme

346


----------



## Dug720

40 days to Fantasy!

408 days to Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*291* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Not soon enough. . . 139 days


----------



## travelwith2

130


----------



## dizneeat

*
  82 days until our 15th cruise   

  228 days until our 16th cruise  

  235 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Twin45

2 days until I am on the Wonder. YAY!!!!


----------



## Dug720

39 days to Fantasy!

407 days to Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*290* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## IrishCowboy

20!!!


----------



## suedon70

66 days, 11 hours & 35 minutes!


----------



## Travelmom5

12 days left!


----------



## Travelmom5

We have 12 days left until our first cruise!  So excited!


----------



## vinyljasmine

7 days until first cruise ever.


----------



## peterparker520

16 days and 1 hour till our second Wonder cruise....


----------



## butterfly71076

We arrive on Friday and set sail on our very first Disney cruise Saturday! So excited!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  81 days until our 15th cruise   

  227 days until our 16th cruise  

  234 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## tinkmom2

Darn Karin. I wish you were on my cruise on the Wonder on the 29th! I would really like to meet you!  80 days to go


----------



## Dug720

38 days to Fantasy!

406 days to Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*289* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Twin45

1 day and 9 hours until I set sail on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

*288* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

37 days to Fantasy!

405 days to Wonder!


----------



## Lynno222

71 days until the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  79 days until our 15th cruise   

  225 days until our 16th cruise  

  232 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## lemonears6

300


----------



## dennisbryce

*287* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Trickypink6

329!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  78 days until our 15th cruise   

  224 days until our 16th cruise  

  231 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## natandscott

49


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

23 days until our first cruise on the Dream! 

*Dancing our way over to our happy place - Jan/Feb PTR 2015*

*Disneyland Resort* 1993-2000 *Passholder 2004-2014* *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001 *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014 *Grand Californian* April 2010 *Pop Century* Sept 2012, Sept 2013 *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013 *Animal Kingdom Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014 *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## lemonears6

299 days!!! Can't wait


----------



## IrishCowboy

16


----------



## dennisbryce

*286* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Levitrice

54 days until we sail on Disney Dream!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  77 days until our 15th cruise   

  223 days until our 16th cruise  

  230 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Beamo2014

448 days until our second Disney cruise! Wonder this time, first cruise was on the Dream.


----------



## tinkmom2

76 days


----------



## ilovemykids1016

21 more days


----------



## ptcbass

111 more days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  76 days until our 15th cruise   

  222 days until our 16th cruise  

  229 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## MelissaIsalene

61 days!!


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

22 days!!!


----------



## dragynally

40


----------



## lizzyb

102!!


----------



## cantontrebor

33 days and we get to leave the cold and snow of Michigan.  The countdown is on!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*284* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Grooovertoo

320 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## masoian

10 Days!!!!


----------



## IrishCowboy

14


----------



## dizneeat

*
  75 days until our 15th cruise   

  221 days until our 16th cruise  

  228 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

32 days to Fantasy!!

400 days to Wonder!


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

17 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*283* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## NeilD

IrishCowboy said:


> 14



Dream 1/26? We will be on this cruise.


----------



## Baileykiko

*41 days until we leave for Miami and we are out of the snow and cold of Wisconsin! Whoo hoo!!!

42 Days until we are on the Wonder!!!!!! Whoooo hoooo!!!!!  *


----------



## Dug720

31 days to Fantasy!! One month from today I will be waking up in Orlando for breakfast and shuttle to the airport, then DCL transport to the port!!

399 days to Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

30 days to Fantasy!! 

398 days to Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*281* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## travelwith2

120


----------



## undmyskn58

18 Days till our Bahamian Cruise  on the Dream!!  (2nd cruise)

Scott


----------



## Savikins

45 days until our 4th cruise - 7 nights on the Magic!


----------



## lizzyb

99!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

219 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  73 days until our 15th cruise   

  219 days until our 16th cruise  

  226 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Minniesgal

More than a year boohoo


----------



## beckysko

8 more months....not sure what day we are actually going yet though, we are doing WDW before the cruise, just haven't decided on the number of days yet!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  72 days until our 15th cruise   

  218 days until our 16th cruise  

  225 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Ntrain

218 days


----------



## Dug720

29 days to Fantasy!! 

397 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lemonears6

293


----------



## dizneeat

*
  71 days until our 15th cruise   

  217 days until our 16th cruise  

  224 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

16 days to go!!!!


----------



## Dug720

28 days to Fantasy!! Only four more weeks!!!!!  

396 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

97!


----------



## lilysgigi

Next Saturday! One week....better pack


----------



## disneydiva16

329


----------



## dizneeat

*
  70 days until our 15th cruise   

  216 days until our 16th cruise  

  223 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

27 days to Fantasy!!  

395 days to Wonder!!


----------



## StirlingSilver83

We are at 80 days away!  Longest 3 months ever!


----------



## MagicalMother

14!


----------



## undmyskn58

15 Days till out 2nd Bahamian Cruise!!!


Scott


----------



## DreamBound23

5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishCowboy

8!


----------



## Sam51

4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derekjd

26 days!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  69 days until our 15th cruise   

  215 days until our 16th cruise  

  222 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

26 days to Fantasy!! 

394 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

95!!


----------



## Kerrio929

5!!!!!!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

194 LOOONG days to go until we're back on the Fantasy! Looking forward to DCL cruise #8 and many more after


----------



## IrishCowboy

7


----------



## Babysparkle

18 days till the DREAM.


----------



## rramsr

453


----------



## undmyskn58

13 Days till the Dream!!


Scott


----------



## lemonears6

290!!!! Seems so far away


----------



## dennisbryce

*277* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  68 days until our 15th cruise   

  214 days until our 16th cruise  

  221 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

25 days to Fantasy!! 

393 days to Wonder!!

Leaving the Wonder on there for now though it will likely be the Fantasy with 389 days after my upcoming cruise.


----------



## lizzyb

94 days until the Fantasy!


----------



## lemonears6

289


----------



## Marypoppins14

27 to Dream.


----------



## cantontrebor

25 days to the Fantasy...my son's last cruise before he turns 18.  One more trip for him in the Vibe teen club.


----------



## bfamilyx4

12 days before we board the magic!


----------



## travelwith2

115


----------



## dennisbryce

*276* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Grooovertoo

312 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  67 days until our 15th cruise   

  213 days until our 16th cruise  

  220 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

24 days to Fantasy!! 

392 days to Wonder!!

Leaving the Wonder on there for now though it will likely be the Fantasy with 388 days after my upcoming cruise.


----------



## lizzyb

93!!


----------



## DisMom829

150!!


----------



## wajones2

279 until Halloween on the Magic!


----------



## lemonears6

288


----------



## Grooovertoo

311 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! ​


----------



## undmyskn58

12 Days till the Dream!!!

Scott & Michelle


----------



## dennisbryce

*275* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## NeilD

5 and 9


----------



## Dug720

23 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

387 days to Fantasy 2016!!

(Went ahead and changed it even though my booking is still the Wonder. I'm changing it to the Fantasy once I'm on board this year.  )


----------



## peterparker520

1 more day..yeahhh


----------



## Baileykiko

32 days until we leave for Miami!!!
33 days until we are in the Wonder!!!


----------



## Kerrio929

2!!!!!!!

We fly out today!


----------



## dektolia

Two, as long as the kids stay healthy. Hearing others cough is driving me crazy. Thank god for trip insurance, but I'd much rather go on the trip.


----------



## dennisbryce

*274* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## goddesserika18

ours is may 1 to the 4th on the dream!


----------



## Kerrio929

dektolia said:


> Two, as long as the kids stay healthy. Hearing others cough is driving me crazy. Thank god for trip insurance, but I'd much rather go on the trip.



I know exactly how you feel. dD9 came home with a fever Monday. If it was still present Tuesday they wanted to do a flu test. Flu means no cruise! Thank goodness it lasted about 12 hrs and that's it. Weirdest thing!


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## dizneeat

*
  66 days until our 15th cruise   

  212 days until our 16th cruise  

  219 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## millyj

238 Days left....


----------



## dragynally

30​


----------



## Archergirl11

99 days... DOUBLE DIGITS


----------



## jensm

79 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  65 days until our 15th cruise   

  211 days until our 16th cruise  

  218 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

22 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

386 days to Fantasy 2016!!


----------



## touchstone74

191 days.... Ugh!  Maybe if I stop haunting the boards it will go quicker


----------



## suedon70

49 days until Fantasy 7-day


----------



## dennisbryce

*273* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LSUfan4444

Archergirl11 said:


> 99 days... DOUBLE DIGITS



What an awesome milestone!!!


----------



## She Taz

267 days until we are cruising the Mexican Riviera.


----------



## sew3521

49 more days until I leave on the Fantasy!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

Just booked a 5 night Caribbean cruise for next January on the Magic today! 356 days


----------



## sc426

198 days.... Honeymoon cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bfamilyx4

9 days!


----------



## wfjeff

115 till our first Disney Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  64 days until our 15th cruise   

  210 days until our 16th cruise  

  217 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## NYIceQueen

Well, after having to cancel our April cruise because I lost one of my jobs (the one to pay for it...yikes!!)...We're now going on the August 22 7-day Western on the Fantasy     Happy 40th birthday to me! I'll be drinking plenty to forget the fact I'm turning 40 

So for me as of today, it's 209 days   

Now...off to work.  A lot.  I'm a transcriptionist so I may not have hands left by the time the trip comes, but by George I'll be on that ship.


----------



## Dug720

21 days to Fantasy 2015!!  

385 days to Fantasy 2016!!


----------



## princessandpirate

42 days until our Magic 7 night!


----------



## orna14

27 more days until the Wonder!


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

575 Days!
We booked a dummy date while on board our Disney Fantasy Christmas cruise. Once the Summer 2016 dates are released we are going to rebook for an August Disney Alaska cruise. I put in the date on my DCL countdown clock, if Disney continues to go by their current sailing schedule of Monday departures. So the number of days could change slightly once the dates are available.


----------



## IrishCowboy

2!!!!


----------



## undmyskn58

9 days till the Dream!!


Scott


----------



## LauraJL

272 days until our B2B cruise on the Disney Magic


----------



## mmouse37

42 days until Fantasy Cruise!!!   After shoveling 6 inches of wet slushy snow today I could use some Castaway Cay about now.

MJ


----------



## NHPixidust

236 until our back to back on the Dream


----------



## Sunseeker17

Six days til our B2B on the Dream!


----------



## Husurdady

99 more days till the MAGIC.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  63 days until our 15th cruise   

  209 days until our 16th cruise  

  216 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

You can see who is really looking forward to their cruise(s) the posts here;-


dizneeat	381
dennisbryce	297
LITTLEKID58	244


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

*8 days until we're on the Dream!! *


----------



## Dug720

20 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

384 days to Fantasy 2016!!


----------



## seeEC

270 too many!


----------



## MoonSka

Just signed up for my first cruise with the family... 421 days to go!


----------



## travelwith2

110


----------



## undmyskn58

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> *8 days until we're on the Dream!! *



we must be going on same Cruise  


*8 Days till the Dream!!*


Scott


----------



## joannjoe

We have 224 more days  Have fun everyone


----------



## dizneeat

*
  62 days until our 15th cruise   

  208 days until our 16th cruise  

  215 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## lizzyb

89!


----------



## Dug720

19 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

383 days to Fantasy 2016!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*270* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## undmyskn58

1 week till the Dream!!!!


Scott


----------



## sc426

195!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  61 days until our 15th cruise   

  207 days until our 16th cruise  

  214 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

18 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

382 days to Fantasy 2016!!

Maybe I shall spend my snow day beginning to pack...


----------



## undmyskn58

6 more days till the Dream!!!


Scott


----------



## dennisbryce

*269* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## disneydiva16

319 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

17 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

381 days to Fantasy 2016!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*268* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*
  60 days until our 15th cruise   

  206 days until our 16th cruise  

  213 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## moremouse

233 days!  In other words... a long freaking time.

You have to take into consideration though that I don't count the day before  -  because then it's just TOMORROW!


----------



## undmyskn58

5 Days till the Dream!!!

Scott & Michelle


----------



## jtd1sn3y

8 days till our DREAM Cruise!!! 

(And 7 till Magic Kingdom!)


----------



## mahermusic

Yeah...pretty much FOREVER!!! (Look below...)


----------



## bcwife76

241 days until our first cruise - on the Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  59 days until our 15th cruise   

  205 days until our 16th cruise  

  212 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## CaymanJet

39 days unti cruise # 6
44 days until cruise # 7


----------



## Dug720

16 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

380 days to Fantasy 2016!!

Though...I have to admit I am on the verge of deciding to keep my currently booked Wonder cruise as a) it's a new-to-me ship and b) I can be in the verandah cabin I have booked for less than half what an Ocean View would be on the Fantasy. Such a tough decision (and definite First World Problem).


----------



## lizzyb

85!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*267* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## undmyskn58

*4!!!!!*



Scott


----------



## ariel fans

38


----------



## dizneeat

*
  58 days until our 15th cruise   

  204 days until our 16th cruise  

  211 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## Dug720

15 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

379 days to Fantasy 2016!!

Though...I have to admit I am on the verge of deciding to keep my currently booked Wonder cruise as a) it's a new-to-me ship and b) I can be in the verandah cabin I have booked for less than half what an Ocean View would be on the Fantasy. Such a tough decision (and definite First World Problem!).


----------



## undmyskn58

3 more days till the Dream!!


Scott


----------



## suedon70

42 more days!!!!!!


----------



## nala3378

8 more days til the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## travelwith2

105


----------



## Silver Queen

We sail tomorrow on the Fantasy.  At Kidani now.  We escaped the Great Northeast between snowstorms.


----------



## dennisbryce

*266* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## lilclerk




----------



## tadamom

230!!!!


----------



## plenam

365


----------



## dizneeat

*
  57 days until our 15th cruise   

  203 days until our 16th cruise  

  210 days until our 17th cruise   ​*


----------



## NYIceQueen

Silver Queen said:


> We sail tomorrow on the Fantasy.  At Kidani now.  We escaped the Great Northeast between snowstorms.



I see you're up my way   

Have a wonderful trip!!!!


----------



## undmyskn58

2 more days till the Dream!!  (Travel day tomorrow)

Scott & Michelle


----------



## Dug720

14 days to Fantasy 2015!! 

382 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## supercris

209


----------



## ddkenton

15 Days!


----------



## kddlm

Sadly STILL 420 days away, BUT so excited to be able to have the countdown


----------



## Dug720

13 days to Fantasy 2015!! 
381 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

1 year and 6 days.


----------



## dizneeat

*  55 days until our 15th cruise   *​
​
*  201 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  208 days until our 17th cruise   *​


----------



## phinz

19 days.


----------



## Dug720

12 days to Fantasy 2015!! 
380 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## NYIceQueen

Good morning!!!  Just hit the 200 day mark


----------



## mevelandry

74 days.


----------



## Debbie

Just broke through the 300 and we are at 299 today!  Wheeeee!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I'm at 13 days until we board the Dream for our honeymoon after hanging out at AKL for a couple of days.  So excited!!


----------



## automaticsoap

I head to WDW tonight and board the Dream in 4 days!!


----------



## Jl358

31 days!!


----------



## Castlecharms

46 days!!


----------



## RooRach0906

90 days until our first cruise!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

20 days from now I hope to have a different deck with a different view!!!





And please, no snow storms the days we leave.


----------



## Baileykiko

21 days till we leave for MIAMI!!!
22 days will we are on the WONDER!!!!

I MUST get away from this snow and cold!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

111 days.  Waiting anxiously to get that number under 100.


----------



## dizneeat

*  54 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  200 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  207 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

11 days to Fantasy 2015!!
379 days to Wonder 2016!!

I am so ready for some sun!!!


----------



## Smeece

296!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*262* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

10 days to Fantasy 2015!!
378 days to Wonder 2016!!

I am so ready for some sun!!!


----------



## Baileykiko

19 days till Miami!!!
20 days till Wonder!!! 

I need sunshine and warm weather-STAT!!! Ugh.


----------



## dizneeat

*  53 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  199 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  206 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*  52 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  198 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  205 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

Single digit dance!!! 
I am so ready for some sun!!! 

9 days to Fantasy 2015!!

377 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## lizzyb

*78 days!*


----------



## travelwith2

99


----------



## moremouse

225 long days and nights of waiting.


----------



## dennisbryce

*260* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

travelwith2 said:


> 99



Woohoo!! Double digit dance!!


----------



## kaoden39

301 days. It seems like forever!


----------



## Husurdady

87 MORE DAYS


----------



## sc426

185 days!


----------



## rentayenta

* 254 days!!!  *​


----------



## Avasmama

29 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  51 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  197 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  204 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

8 days to Fantasy!!
I am so ready for some WARM sun!!! 

376 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## abitagirl916

*253 days until our next Fantasy cruise!!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

15!


----------



## dizneeat

*  50 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  196 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  203 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

One week dance!!! 
I am so ready for some sun!!! 

7 days to Fantasy 2015!!

375 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## lizzyb

*76!!*


----------



## rentayenta

* 253 days!!!  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 days!


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

6 days to Fantasy 2015!!

374 days to Wonder 2016!!


----------



## rawdata

40 days!!!

I feel like I'm living on this site right now I'm so excited!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  49 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  195 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  202 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Bee2u

27!!


----------



## Cruisin Castaway

One week to go!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  48 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  194 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  201 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

5 days to Fantasy 2015!! It's crunch time to finally decide which San Juan excursion I want to do...

373 days to Wonder 2016!!

(not sure why the ticker says 6...I just double checked on DCL's site and it's definitely 5...)


----------



## dennisbryce

*256* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## lizzyb

*74!*


----------



## cashe

91!


----------



## travelwith2

95


----------



## ptcbass

80 days and counting


----------



## dizmom6

217 days!


----------



## icesk8abc

300


----------



## dizneeat

*  47 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  193 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  200 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

4 days to Fantasy 2015!! It's crunch time to finally decide which San Juan excursion I want to do...

372 days to Wonder 2016!!

(not sure why the ticker says 5...I just double checked on DCL's site and it's definitely 4...and I only have today left to for sure decide on that excursion)


----------



## dennisbryce

*255* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## minndog

68 Days! And with five feet of snow outside my window it can't come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## mommary

10!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  46 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  192 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  199 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

3 days to Fantasy 2015!! San Juan excursion locked and loaded...

371 days to Wonder 2016!!!

(ticker off by a day for some reason...it used to be right on)


----------



## mhconley

mhconley said:


> Just moved our placeholder... 405 days to go.
> 
> Martin



Just moved it again for the final time... 227 days until our second Fantasy cruise!

Martin


----------



## AZPirate

*241 Days...*


----------



## dennisbryce

*254* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  45 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  191 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  198 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## IWannaCruise

*184 days until Med Magic. *


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

2 days to Fantasy 2015!!

370 days to Wonder 2016!!!

(ticker off by a day for some reason...it used to be right on)


----------



## lizzyb

*71!!*


----------



## DisneyCruiseFamily

*37*
​


----------



## robbinh

*3 more days        *


----------



## PryncessLace

372! AND it's officially booked now!


----------



## dennisbryce

*253* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## PVDude

242 til our first gold one!


----------



## dizneeat

*  44 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  190 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  197 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

I am so ready for some warmth!!! 

1 day to Fantasy 2015!! Heading to MCO directly after school today!!!!!!!! On the ship TOMORROW!!!

369 days to Wonder 2016!!!

(ticker off by a day for some reason...it used to be right on)


----------



## dennisbryce

*252* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Annette P.

280 days until fun & sun!


----------



## dizneeat

*  43 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  189 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  196 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

Today!!! Today!!! I will go back to MCO to catch the shuttle in a couple of hours and embark on the Fantasy TODAY!!!!

368 days to next year's Wonder cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7!


----------



## travelwith2

90


----------



## KingRichard

2 DAYS!


----------



## taymorel

279 days. So long!!


----------



## Bee2u

*21!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*  42 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  188 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  195 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*68!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*250* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  41 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  187 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  194 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*249* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I'm finally in the double digits... *97 days!*


----------



## ubish00

285...feels like forever.


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 very cold days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  40 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  186 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  193 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Baileykiko

7 days till Miami!!!!
8 days till Wonder!!!
Can not wait to leave this cold and snow behind! Whoo hoo!


----------



## sc426

175!!!


----------



## Alexle2007

67 days! Just booked VGT on the Fantasy for DH's surprise 50th birthday present!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*248* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Husurdady

..............75 more days..............


----------



## dizneeat

*  39 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  185 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  192 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*65*


----------



## Baileykiko

6 days to MIAMI!!!!  
7 days to the WONDER!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*247* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Castlecharms

30 days!!!


----------



## phinz

2 and some change.


----------



## nunnerygrl

22 days!


----------



## disneydancer98

*366 *


----------



## dizmom6

202 Days until we leave for WDW...then on to our first cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  38 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  184 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  191 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*246* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## mommabear3502

15 more days!!!  I'm so excited it's ridiculous!


----------



## dizneeat

*  37 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  183 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  190 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## ILovePixieDust

183 days until Alaska!


----------



## dennisbryce

*245* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

199 days till our first cruise! Heading to the Bahamas!


----------



## Baileykiko

4 days till Miami!!!! 
5 days till Wonder!!! Whoo hooo...seriously...I can not concentrate at work!  Does this happen to anyone else as it gets closer to your cruise???


----------



## sc426

172 until Alaska!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

175!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1!


----------



## dizneeat

*  36 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  182 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  189 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## nouche1

SEVEN!


----------



## sc426

170


----------



## WendyDarling

300!!


----------



## chivi50

99!


----------



## dizneeat

*  35 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  181 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  188 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Baileykiko

2 days till Miami!!!
3 days till Wonder!!!! 


I need warmth and sun stat! Lol


----------



## dennisbryce

*242* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

Pretty sure it's 359 to my Wonder cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*  34 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  180 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  187 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Baileykiko

1 day till we leave for Miami! Actually more like 1/2 day!! 
2 days till the Wonder!!!!


----------



## kddlm

396 until Fantasy...my new countdown is until I can book airfare/DVC resort!  I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## NoodlesMom

19 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

358 days to Wonder!


----------



## Baileykiko

Leave for Miami today!!!! Whoo hoo!!! Goodbye snow and freezing cold!! We are getting on the Wonder and sailing away!!!!


----------



## Muskegon78

368


----------



## dennisbryce

*241* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

312!! Whoot Whoot


----------



## dizneeat

*  33 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  179 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  186 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## kddlm

Testing my ticker.....395 days


----------



## thebeachbum

*22nd March 2015*
22nd March 2015 is on Sunday, 22 March 2015


25days2hours4minutes17seconds
to go
All times are shown in America/New_York timezone.


----------



## Msidescooter

Just 18 Days! March 15th!


----------



## lizzyb

*58!*


----------



## Dug720

357 days to Wonder!


----------



## Baileykiko

Today! We embark TODAY for the Wonder!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  32 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  178 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  185 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*240* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Jl358

9 !!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

356 days to Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*  31 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  177 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  184 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## IWannaCruise

*169 Days!  *


----------



## jlynch924

Am I the only one who sees this thread on the lineup every day and thinks "Waaaaay too many days!"


----------



## dennisbryce

*239* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Husurdady

65 more days and a wake-up


----------



## Bill B.

93-days until Vancouver overnight stay and then off on the Wonder to our first trip to Alaska.


----------



## dizneeat

*  30 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  176 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  183 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

56!!


----------



## Dug720

355 days to Wonder!!


----------



## Jl358

7!!!!!!

We sail out next Friday!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*238* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alexle2007

57 days until DH's surprise 50th birthday cruise! He has no idea and keeps talking about one later in the year so at least I know he wants to go on another one


----------



## Shir Kahn

In my sig, it's getting close!


----------



## Sneezie

61 days until we Wander the Panama Canal on the WONDER!!!!


----------



## sc426

164!


----------



## dizneeat

*  29 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  175 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  182 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

354 days to Wonder!!


----------



## kswright02

28 days!!!!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

Getting closer...272 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  28 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  174 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  181 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## bcwife76

209 until our first Wonder-ful cruise!! Ahhhhhhhh too long.....almost under 200 days anyway ;-)


----------



## Dug720

353 days to Wonder!


----------



## travelwith2

75


----------



## dizneeat

*  27 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  173 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  180 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*53!*


----------



## Dug720

352 days to Wonder!


----------



## boardwalkbride729

318!


----------



## robandkelly13

18 days until our 6th DCL cruise. Our first as Gold CC members We're taking the Eastern itinerary on the Fantasy


----------



## Disbug

Under two weeks... can't wait! But, wait... I am not packed!


----------



## Divah

47 days 21 hours


----------



## tinkmom2

26 days


----------



## suedon70

11 days, 10 hours, 39 minutes!!!!!


----------



## daisyx3

391 days!  But only 29 days to WDW.
Daisyx3


----------



## traveljunkie2

robandkelly13 said:


> 18 days until our 6th DCL cruise. Our first as Gold CC members We're taking the Eastern itinerary on the Fantasy



we'll be on this sailing, too!


----------



## dizneeat

*  26 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  172 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  179 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

351 days to Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*234* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Devi8or

We leave tonight for Orlando, will be on the boat March 6th....almost there!


----------



## dizneeat

*  25 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  171 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  178 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

350 days to Wonder!


----------



## bailey3131

2 days!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlecharms

16 days!! Eastern fantasy


----------



## Deniz

51 Days 16 Hours and 26 minutes till our first ever anything Disney and first ever cruise!!!! Western Magic.... <3


----------



## dennisbryce

*233* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Husurdady

60 more days and a wake-up.


----------



## dizneeat

*  24 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  170 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  177 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

349 days to Wonder!


----------



## NYIceQueen

169 days, 14 hours, 17 minutes or so according to the handy app...told my husband this and he had a mini panic attack because of the PIF date coming up  LOL


----------



## Jim Libasci

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


184 days - 6 hours until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy - Cruise #2


----------



## DisneyHelen

92


----------



## Alexle2007

51 days! And after this snow today, I am more than ready for some tropical weather!


----------



## dennisbryce

*232* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  23 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  169 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  176 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

348 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*49!!*


----------



## Castlecharms

14 days!!! Eep!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*231* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## bringmethathorizon

83 before dw and i leave the kids behind for a quick 3 day getaway.


----------



## 1adam12

239 days until my first Disney Cruise...so tired of this Jersey weather


----------



## Macmonster

65 days and counting!!!


----------



## sc426

156


----------



## dizneeat

*  22 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  168 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  175 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

347 days to Wonder!!


----------



## Alexle2007

Finally in the 40s! 49 days until we sail the Fantasy!


----------



## minndog

43 days!! Woot!


----------



## dizneeat

*  21 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  167 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  174 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

346 days to Wonder!!


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

300! Unless there is something better that we like in May.  Whenever those dates come out....


----------



## disneydiva16

175 days til the dream!!!


----------



## phinz

Dug720 said:


> 346 days to Wonder!!



Heh. You were 7 days before us on your last Fantasy cruise, and you'll be 14 days before us on this next cruise. We're on the Wonder as well. There's actually a chance we might change to the 2/17 sailing (my birthday) to avoid the Spring Break mob in KW. Great minds...


----------



## hanscarlet

I may or may not be watching DCL Behind the Magic on my dvr right now







<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=21ah2t4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i59.tinypic.com/21ah2t4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Dug720

phinz said:


> Heh. You were 7 days before us on your last Fantasy cruise, and you'll be 14 days before us on this next cruise. We're on the Wonder as well. There's actually a chance we might change to the 2/17 sailing (my birthday) to avoid the Spring Break mob in KW. Great minds...



It is Presidents' Week - why I'm on this one as opposed to one of their Caribbean itineraries because the timing worked out. But my guess is Predisents' Week is probably much less crazy than typical Spring Breaks. Keep me posted! It would be great to meet up if you do!


----------



## phinz

Dug720 said:


> It is Presidents' Week - why I'm on this one as opposed to one of their Caribbean itineraries because the timing worked out. But my guess is Predisents' Week is probably much less crazy than typical Spring Breaks. Keep me posted! It would be great to meet up if you do!



I chose the itinerary specifically because I want to see my friends who live in Key West, and this presented the most likely possibility of that within my schedule and budget. I miss them dearly, and even though I'll only have a few hours, I will spend as much of it with them as I can. The week doesn't matter. The itinerary does.


----------



## kcengle

WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TOOOOO MANY! 249. That's about 240 too many!


----------



## dizneeat

*  20 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  166 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  173 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

345 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*46!*


----------



## Bill B.

82-Days until our first trip to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## DisneyCrazy123

12 days to our Fantasy cruise. I am so excited.


----------



## skipfierce

187 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*228* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Northof54

55 days until we are on the Magic on our very first cruise!!!!!


----------



## Trera

13 days until our first cruise on the Magic. 59 days until a short cruise on the Dream. 178 days until our B2B on the Dream for labor day.

going to make platinum by years end!!


----------



## judydvc

191 days until our cruise from Hawaii to Vancouver. I can't wait!!


----------



## bode1025

DisneyCrazy123 said:


> 12 days to our Fantasy cruise. I am so excited.




12 for us also! March 21, can't wait!


----------



## Drusilla99

25 til the Dream & 66 til the Wonder!


----------



## Travelin4

89!


----------



## dizneeat

*  19 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  165 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  172 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

344 days to Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

167 Days until DVC Member cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*227* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## mhconley

Martin


----------



## Take-the-cards

My suitcase counter tells me 143 days... feels like 1430... can't wait for our first Disney Cruise !!


----------



## dizneeat

*  18 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  164 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  171 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

343 days to Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

342 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*43!*


----------



## bode1025

10 days!!!


----------



## suedon70

1 day, 15 hours 45 minutes!!!!!!! It's almost here!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  17 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  163 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  170 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*  16 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  162 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  169 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

341 days to Wonder!


----------



## Husurdady

50 more days and a wake-up.


----------



## dizneeat

*  15 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  161 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  168 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

340 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*41!!*


----------



## travelwith2

62


----------



## mom4fun

48 days until our Panama Canal cruise!!!!


----------



## Mary Brown

30 days left as of today!


----------



## tinkmom2

15 days til our cruise 13 days til we start driving down.


----------



## dizneeat

*  14 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  160 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  167 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## natandscott

We just got off the Magic a week ago  ..... Only 347 days until our next cruise!


----------



## Dug720

339 days to Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*  13 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  159 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  166 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

338 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*39 days!*


----------



## NC State

40 days!


----------



## Alexle2007

We're down to 40 dys and DH still has no idea! DS8 is doing a great job of keeping the secret!!!!!


----------



## Randi Graham

Castlecharms said:


> 14 days!!! Eep!!



HELP!!! Can anyone get me and my two little girls on a Fish Extender Group????????


----------



## perditax

Like a bazillion!

Okay, the website says 182 days, which might as well be a bazillion.


----------



## Sitka79

147 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  12 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  158 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  165 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

337 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

*38 days! Can't get here soon enough!*


----------



## The Sasquatch

27 and it cant come soon enough


----------



## dizneeat

*  11 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  157 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  164 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

336 days to Wonder!!


----------



## Bill B.

73-Days until we are on our to the Wonder in Alaska.


----------



## abitagirl916

213 days until our Disney Fantasy Cruise!!!


----------



## LisaCM614

9 sleeps until BC
11 sleeps until Disney Dream


----------



## Castlecharms

2 days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  10 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  156 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  163 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Shir Kahn

11 days until our first cruise on the Dream, almost single digits!  It is single digits to the day that I leave though!  Starting on Wednesday morning of next week, I'm driving down from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada, which is 2070 miles!  My wife will be flying down on Saturday to meet me.  So 6 days to go until I leave!


----------



## Kenny1113

1 day!!!


----------



## Dug720

335 days to Wonder!


----------



## lizzyb

*36 days!*


----------



## Alexle2007

lizzyb said:


> *36 days!*


We're on that same cruise! Can't wait for some warm weather!


----------



## Trera

3 days until the Western Caribbean Magic cruise.


----------



## bode1025

2 Days! March 21!


----------



## Captain Blackheart

1 day , till my first Disney cruise !!!


----------



## ALK$Disney

387 days


----------



## Pygmypuff07

57 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  9 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  155 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  162 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## tinkmom2

7 Days until we begin the ride down to FLL. 9 days to our Wonderful cruise!


----------



## Dug720

334 days to Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  8 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  154 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  161 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*34 days!*


----------



## Dug720

333 days to Wonder!


----------



## castaway3

41 DAYS


----------



## kswright02

8 days until our very first ever cruise on the Wonder!  Can't wait to experience a cruise let alone a Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  7 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  153 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  160 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

332 days to Wonder!!


----------



## Alexle2007

34 days until we board the Fantasy! And DH still has no idea about it!


----------



## ReadyForVacation

Too many...172 days until our first cruise ever!!


----------



## NC State

34 days = 5 weeks!


----------



## Travelin4

76 days and can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*  6 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  152 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  159 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

331 days to Wonder!!


----------



## EuropeOrBust

63 days!


----------



## disneydiva16

160 days!!!!


----------



## mischief32

384 Days until out first cruise ever.


----------



## Husurdady

40 more days and a wake up.


----------



## dizneeat

*  5 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  151 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  158 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*31 days!!*


----------



## Dug720

330 days to Wonder!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*213* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Pygmypuff07

53 days


----------



## goofynut41

*174!!!!!!!*


----------



## sc426

139!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee2u

9 days!!!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

*177 days till first fantasy cruise...ever*


----------



## bcwife76

186 days until our first cruise....oh man that number is not going down fast enough!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  4 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  150 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  157 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

329 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

*30 days!!*


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

60! Starting to finally feel real.


----------



## dizneeat

*  3 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  149 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  156 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

328 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

*29 days!!*


----------



## travelwith2

50


----------



## Alexle2007

29 more days and DH still has no idea! DS8 thinks we should tell him we are going to Universal when we finally let the cat out of the bag until we get to Orlando.


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

*175 days till first fantasy cruise...ever*


----------



## dizneeat

*  2 days until our 15th cruise  *​
​
*  148 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  155 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## WendyDarling

266 and now 450 thanks to yesterday!


----------



## tinkmom2

2 Days! Today we begin the drive to FLL!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

146 days until Disney Dream cruise!


----------



## disneyfan888

Hours away from boarding the Dream!


----------



## Cheerio

312!


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

71 days


----------



## Amw1064

1 week until our Easter cruise on the Dream.  Disney cruise #23


----------



## Dug720

327 days to Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  1 day until our 15th cruise, on our way to Orlando at the moment  *​
​
*  147 days until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  154 days until our 17th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

326 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

*27 days!!*


----------



## scboyd

166 Days, but my son can't stop talking about this cruise. He is so excited and is constantly asking to see pictures and videos of the Dream and Castaway Cay


----------



## SillyInventor

400 days! We just booked the 2016 WBPC on opening day.


----------



## SCDisneyMom

470 days...I booked our first cruise on Thursday. We're doing 4 nights on the Dream. I am pretty terrified of boats, but my son is graduating high school in 2016 and he really wanted to do a cruise for his graduation trip.


----------



## DisneyClown

*442 days. Just booked first cruise ever! Excited, but a long ways to go! It's booked though, and that is a great feeling!*


----------



## sc426

135 days and counting...


----------



## IWannaCruise

*140 Days!!!  *


----------



## Husurdady

35 more days and a wake up      ............................................   399 more days and a wake up


----------



## Dug720

324 days to Wonder!!


----------



## lizzyb

*25 days!*


----------



## diznie

way too long......


----------



## ALK$Disney

diznie said:


> way too long......



This.... its going to be a long year of anticipation.


----------



## Dug720

Make that 390 days...


----------



## Dug720

389 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## lizzyb

*24 long days!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*206* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## taymorel

234! Feels like forever.


----------



## Dug720

388 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*205* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## DnA2010

38! Can't wait for our first Disney cruise!


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Snowing in Norway......


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

ticker is broken?????


----------



## jack87891

38 til the magic. We're curious to see the upgrades on it. It will also be #6 so we get to be gold


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

66 Days


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

66 Days


----------



## Dug720

387 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Bill B.

58-Days until we get to Vancouver and wait on the Wonder to take us to Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

386 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Kimosabe

One...just one very long day.


----------



## Alexle2007

22 days until we are on the Fantasy, 20 days until we fly to FL and still figuring out how many more days until we tell DH about his surprise birthday trip!


----------



## wcw57

when I first posted on this thread, maybe part I, we were well over 1200 days.  I am happy to report that our count is now at *875 DAYS!!!*  I can almost smell the salt air from here....


----------



## lizzyb

*21 days!*


----------



## artnerds

272 days until New Year's Eve cruise on the Dream
504 days until Mediterranean cruise on the Magic

UGH...TOO MANY DAYS


----------



## dennisbryce

*203 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

385 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!

(Ugh...just realized that we're on Spring Break this week this year, but we're over a year away from it next year. Gotta love it being tied to Passover...)


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Excited! Can't sleep! Need My Disney!


----------



## Lizzards

62 days! Can't believe it!


----------



## Husurdady

Just 4 more weeks an a wake up.


----------



## Husurdady

Dug720 said:


> 387 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


.....Hey Beth, did you count  February 29th 2016? ....Its there, bigger than a clock........please.... O ...please make the extra day go away.


----------



## mrssmith06

Over 400 LOL...


----------



## Dug720

Husurdady said:


> .....Hey Beth, did you count  February 29th 2016? ....Its there, bigger than a clock........please.... O ...please make the extra day go away.



Ugh. Um... I'm going by the countdown on the app - I just round up. Right now it says 384 days 10 minutes and some seconds. So I'm guessing it has the extra day.

I will keep going as it is and if it is not at 366 on 4/23 I will adjust it.


----------



## The Sasquatch

8 days!


----------



## TestingH2O

120, and we got cabana #4!


----------



## Dug720

384 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## lizzyb

*19 days!*


----------



## Dug720

383 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## travelwith2

39


----------



## sc426

126....


----------



## Dug720

382 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Keira1387

6!!!! Finally going to be platinum!


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

403 days until our WONDERful family vacation


----------



## wlee7

24 days! Can't wait!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

My countdown app tells me it is still 116 more LOOONG days to go until the Disney Fantasy, my 8th DCL cruise. Slowly inching closer to Platinum!


----------



## lizzyb

*16 days!!*


----------



## surran12

9 days until my first DCL cruise on the Fantasy. Though when I first booked it was about 280 days.... So excited!!


----------



## Dug720

381 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Pills

386.  First cruise!


----------



## 4-everDisneyFan

0...We leave today for our first ever cruise!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*198 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## disneydarling07

24 days!!!!


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

60 Days


----------



## ALK$Disney

Exactly 1 year.


----------



## lizzyb

*15 days!!*


----------



## Dug720

380 days to a Fantasy Spring Break.

(And to answer the question about leap year, yep. The app took that into account - I counted yesterday to the 23rd and with my count that day will be 366...one year with a stupid leap day.)


----------



## mischief32

367 days until 1st Cruise


----------



## suebecdan

Longer then I would like 327 days!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

36 days!!!!


----------



## teshawildlee

way to long but 377 days till our b2b cruise on the dream  these will be our 2nd and 3rd cruise with dcl!


----------



## Kevrock

*16 Days!!!!!  *


----------



## Dug720

379 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## mevelandry

7 days before our first Cruise/first Disney Cruise.


----------



## mikeymouse1223

We finally booked another one! 504 days...but at least it's booked!


----------



## NC State

15 days!!!!


----------



## minndog

*10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
**


----------



## Bill B.

50-Days until we are on our way to Vancouver for our Wonder"ful" cruise to Alaska!


----------



## Bill B.

Exactly 1-year until our first cruise on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

378 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## lizzyb

*13 days!*


----------



## WendyDarling

251 days until 3 nights on the Dream to tide us over for Alaska in 435 days!


----------



## Kevrock

14 days til the Fantasy!!!


----------



## Alexle2007

14 days until our "Fantasy" begins, 12 days until we fly to FL and probably 10 days until I tell DH (still trying to figure that one out since it's for his birthday!)


----------



## deek05

28 days until we board our first cruise!!!


----------



## Luv My Mouse

20 Days!


----------



## Husurdady

three more weeks and a wake up


----------



## dizneeat

*  495 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  498 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  503 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

377 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Debbie

*In exactly 230 days, we'll hopefully be walking in the doors to be checked in.*


----------



## Dug720

376 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## lizzyb

*11 days!*


----------



## scboyd

150 days to our first Disney Cruise aboard the Dream


----------



## RooRach0906

3 weeks or 21 days until our first ever cruise (dream).


----------



## Dug720

375 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## tltay2005

58 days....13 hours...46 minutes & 56 seconds, but who's counting!, lol.  1st cruise, beyond excited!


----------



## Alexle2007

10 more days to get through! Although I am anxiously awaiting my room assignment since we booked VGT! I keep hoping today is the day!


----------



## dennisbryce

*192 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  493 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  496 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  501 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

374 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## mevelandry

2 !!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyb

*Single digits... 9 days!*


----------



## travelwith2

30


----------



## dizneeat

*  492 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  495 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  500 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## NC State

10 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*191 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  491 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  494 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  499 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## wilma-bride

15 days until our WBPC


----------



## mevelandry

1....


----------



## Dug720

373 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## lizzyb

8 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  490 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  493 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  498 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

372 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Husurdady

15 days and a wake up.


----------



## Dug720

371 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  489 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  492 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  497 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

One week today!


----------



## Bill B.

6 short weeks or 42-days until we head for Vancouver and watch the Wonder come in for our Alaskan Cruise.


----------



## KayW

365 days!!


----------



## GoofyNewfie

13 until WBPC. So excited.


----------



## Alexle2007

Hopefully this time next Sat, we'll be getting ready to board the Fantasy! Now to start packing!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

28 days!


----------



## bcwife76

161.....*sigh* Almost under the 150-day mark!


----------



## Dopey & Grumpy

13 days - woo hoo


----------



## Husurdady

Two more weeks and a wake up


----------



## Eeyorebabies

238, very depressing!
To appease my Disney side, DD and I are going to Disneyland for a couple of days next week. Hopefully that will be enough Disney to tie me over for awhile


----------



## dizneeat

*  488 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  491 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  496 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

370 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

124 more days.


----------



## dizneeat

*  487 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  490 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  495 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

369 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## lizzyb

*4 days!!*


----------



## chandlersagirl

Six Months til WDW, 5 til we sail on the Dream.


----------



## jack87891

20!!!!
Magic!!


----------



## Bill B.

We got our booklet today. 40-days until Vancouver and off on the Wonder to Alaska.


----------



## dizneeat

*  486 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  489 days until our 17th cruise  *​
6​
*  494 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

368 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## lizzyb

*3 days!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*185 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alexle2007

4 days until boarding, 2 days until flying and tonight is the big reveal to DH so he can get busy packing! I am finished packing for DS8 and myself


----------



## kl11487

20 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

*  485 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  488 days until our 17th cruise  *​
6​
*  493 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

367 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Husurdady

10 more days and a wake up, till the Magic begins.


----------



## Brandy Fossett

291 days and DS has NO idea!  (to be fair, I just booked it yesterday, so there's that)


----------



## ptcbass

9 days left   So glad we are finally in the single digits. We started out at 325.


----------



## Aerin75

Is it really sad if I say I'm in the dreaming phase yet (and planning in terms of budget only) that I have to say roughly....900 days?


----------



## dennisbryce

*184 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  484 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  487 days until our 17th cruise  *​
6​
*  492 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

1 year mark!!

366 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!! (Stupid leap year!!)


----------



## Alexle2007

Flying out this evening!!! SeaWorld on Fri and then Fantasy here we come!


----------



## daneenm

Double digits today!


----------



## michele3572

197 till Eastern Caribbean
447 till Norway/Iceland


----------



## dennisbryce

*183 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## mom4fun

8 days until our Panama Canal cruise!


----------



## tltay2005

*49 *


----------



## Deniz

1 more day till we fly to MCO and 2 days till our Magical vacation!!! I can't believe it's here!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  483 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  486 days until our 17th cruise  *​
6​
*  491 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## fredweiner1

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​
> Leaving A week from Saturday on the Fantasy (eight day) on our 16th DCL cruise.  This means that my wife and I have been on every DCL ship at least once.  I'm a Disney (NON RECOVERING) Addict having my first trip to Disneyland in 1958 and we have been to WDW 49 times and Disneyland Paris Twice. No small feat for us since we live in the almost geographical center of the US!


----------



## Dug720

365 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## abitagirl916

*176 days until our Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise!! This will be our 4th DCL cruise and 2nd on the Fantasy, but I'm as excited as I was for our first!*


----------



## travelwith2

3 weeks from now we will be on our way!


----------



## dennisbryce

*182 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Alexle2007

We board tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## lizzyb

Alexle2007 said:


> We board tomorrow morning!!!!



Same!


----------



## fredweiner1

Alexle2007 said:


> 4 days until boarding, 2 days until flying and tonight is the big reveal to DH so he can get busy packing! I am finished packing for DS8 and myself


----------



## fredweiner1

One week from Saturday we board the Fantasy for our 16th Disney cruise! This will mean we have been on every ship in the fleet at least once. Since my wife and I are Disney addicts ( non recovering) it helps our fix. We have been to WDW 49 times, and Disneyland Paris twice, and Disneyland about 5 times . I think I was "infected" when I made my first trip to Disneyland in 1958. Thanks Walt!


----------



## Kevrock

Days????  What's with that........it's hours now!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  482 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  485 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  490 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Bill B.

5 short weeks or 35-days until we head to Vancouver for a nights stay and then on the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## lizzyb

Today, today, today!!!!!!


----------



## Postal68

55 days until our Eastern Carribean on the Fantasy, and it can't get here soon enough


----------



## scboyd

138 days until our cruise on the Dream but only 20 days until we head to Walt Disney World for 10 days. With temperatures around -1 Celsius the last couple of mornings, WDW can't come soon enough! I am tired of cycling and running in cold weather, give me warm, HOT weather to run.


----------



## Marita916

208 days, the count down is ON!


----------



## nrexxma44

*29 more Days*
till our first *Members Cruise*, our first time to *Alaska*, and our first time on the *Wonder *


----------



## Alexle2007

Waiting in concierge lounge to board!!! Upgraded to it at the port


----------



## Dug720

364 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Dug720

363 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Eeyorebabies

229...


----------



## dizneeat

*  481 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  484 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  489 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## DisneyHelen

43 days


----------



## JenPinks

235 looooooong days


----------



## SNicksed

12 more days!!


----------



## Husurdady

Six more days and a wake up till the Magic begins.


----------



## Dug720

362 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*179 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  480 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  483 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  488 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## ALK$Disney

Still waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too long, but its getting there.


----------



## kswright02

501!


----------



## dizneeat

*  479 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  482 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  487 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## CableKC

Just crossed the 3 month mark.

What's worse is that I've been counting down the months every night since November of last year with my 7 year old daughter before she goes to sleep.


----------



## Dug720

361 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## dennisbryce

*178 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## 2Princess&aPrince

An hour and 15 minutes away from just 10 days until our 5th Disney Cruise!!!  Cannot wait to get back on board the Fantasy! (Our oldest graduates high school in June so this is a nice trip before she heads to University!)


----------



## dizneeat

*  478 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  481 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  486 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

360 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## jenpink

16 days until Transatlantic cruise on the Magic


----------



## lisamarie12

OMG, just realized I am leaving next week.  May 9 is the cruise.  So much to do and so little time.


----------



## mom4fun

2 days until panama canal!  Yes!


----------



## disneydiva16

123 days!!!!


----------



## Crush518

4 more days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*177 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  477 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  480 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  485 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## bcwife76

150!! Woohoo, finally getting a bit closer!!


----------



## Dug720

359 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## Bill B.

Until our Wonder(ful) cruise to Alaska!
Definitely getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## travelwith2

15


----------



## Dug720

358 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## jack87891

9 days   - may 10 Magic


----------



## Trera

7 days. hoping for good weather.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Same here...9 more days until May 10th Disney MAGIC!!


----------



## JavaHound

*1! *


----------



## taymorel

203 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*175 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## Dug720

357 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

28


----------



## Dug720

356 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## SailorJen

2 more weeks, I cannot wait.


----------



## Dug720

355 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  473 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  476 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  481 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*  472 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  475 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  480 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## bcwife76

144 days!


----------



## jenpink

10 days until our transatlantic


----------



## Dug720

354 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## travelwith2

10


----------



## Bill B.

25-Days until Vancouver and then on the Wonder to Alaska

Looks like a beautiful day in Ketchikan today. Look at the Ruby Princess Bridge cam for Ketchikan and the Grand Princess for Vancouver. http://www.princess.com/bridgecams/


----------



## dennisbryce

*171 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  471 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  474 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  479 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Smeece

204!!!


----------



## scboyd

127 days until our Dream Cruise and only 10 day until we head to the World for our spring getaway!


----------



## Dug720

353 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

8!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  470 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  473 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  478 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

352 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## oam

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


280 days until our 2nd cruise in the Wonder (1st on the Magic)


----------



## dennisbryce

*169 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## tltay2005

35 days till we hit the high seas on the Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*  469 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  472 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  477 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## jenpink

7 days until our transatlantic


----------



## Dug720

351 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Smeece

202 almost under 200!!!!


----------



## mmouse37

7 days to the Magic EBTA!!!  Can't wait!!!  This time next Friday we should be boarding a bus to PC!!!


MJ


----------



## travelwith2

Leaving one week from today to drive down!!!


----------



## sc426

94 days until Alaska!!! Double digits!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*168 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*  468 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  471 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  476 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

350 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## jack87891

1 more til the magic


----------



## Pygmypuff07

1 more week!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

250!


----------



## dizneeat

*  467 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  470 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  475 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## jenpink

5 days until our transatlantic


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

8 more days!!!!  
Happy Mother's Day to all the DISmoms!


----------



## Dug720

349 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

6 days until Fantasy Western Caribbean!!!


----------



## Bill B.

In 3-weeks if everything goes right we will be in Capilano park, Vancouver the day before our Wonder cruise to Alaska!


----------



## Aubie 1957

20 more days


----------



## dizneeat

*  466 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  469 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  474 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

348 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Smeece

199....YIPPEEE!!!!


----------



## Smeece

199...YIPPEEEE!!!


----------



## phinz

207 Days until a Fantastic return to Sint Maarten, St. Thomas and Castaway Cay

295 Days until a Wonderful trip to Key West, Nassau and Castaway Cay


----------



## Angiedee

4 days 13 hrs


----------



## Dug720

347 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

2!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*164 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## LSUfan4444

39 DAYS!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

SIX more days!  

Yay! Super excited, but still have lots to do to prepare.


----------



## JenPinks

219.....Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Three more days!! We leave tomorrow to go to Disney!!! I am procrastinating packing right now as I write this!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  464 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  467 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  472 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## jenpink

2 more days until our transatlantic   We fly out tomorrow.


----------



## Dug720

346 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*163 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## IAMASTITCHER

16 more days!!!!


----------



## Port Orleans fan

199 more days!!!!


----------



## mom2jcg

3 days!!!


----------



## bcwife76

137 til The Wonder!


----------



## ALK$Disney

332


----------



## ThatCOprep

128 days until we cruise on the fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*  463 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  466 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  471 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## jenpink

1 day until our transatlantic


----------



## Bruiserknits

2 weeks. 14 days. 336 hours. 20,160 minutes. 1,209,600 seconds (or there about). I'm so excited!


----------



## Dug720

345 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Dopey416

jenpink said:


> 1 day until our transatlantic


 
Hi Jenpink, could you please post what the Castaway Cay stateroom gift is. We'll be on the June 6th Norwegian Fjords cruise. Have a safe and fun cruise!!!! TIA


----------



## dennisbryce

*162 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## EdmondD

Nine days until our Fantasy E. Caribbean!! But since we're headed to WDW two days prior, the trip count stands at seven days! One week! 

I can remember when the countdown was 23 MONTHS.  While the days went slow the months went fast. Man, now I'm in my 40s...I need to stop wishing away all those months and years just to count down to another vacation. Where did that time go? Before I know it I'll be retirement age. And how are the years of my slipping away so fast anyway??? 

Oh wait - nine days! Yeah, that's what I was talking about!


----------



## moremouse

127 days, and WAY too far out.   

This is the best part though!   The planning.   

The day we get on the road to head to Florida I always announce that "this is the beginning of the end."


----------



## Smeece

196.


----------



## TACK

15 Days for Northern European cruise on the Magic.  I booked it so far in advance, it seems surreal that it is happening this soon.


----------



## ironwill1979

24 hours until sail away on the Transatlantic!!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

FOUR more days!!!

Got my "Disney cruise" manicure and pedicure today!  Still have to make our shirts, make DS's Mickey Mouse hat and pack.


----------



## DisneyHelen

22


----------



## Dopey416

DisneyHelen said:


> 22



22 days for me too. Norwegian Fjords here we come!!! Can't wait


----------



## Aubie 1957

15 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*  462 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  465 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  470 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

344 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## jenpink

Zero    We leave on our transstlantic cruise today!!!


----------



## travelwith2

TOMORROW!!! We fly out tonight!


----------



## Bill B.

My next post will be in single digits, 15-days to go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




until our first trip to Alaska


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Zero! Boarding today!


----------



## dennisbryce

*161 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## swooshbear

Sailing out today from San Diego! Great way to escape the flash flooding in the area.


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

jenpink said:


> Zero    We leave on our transstlantic cruise today!!!



Awesome!  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

travelwith2 said:


> TOMORROW!!! We fly out tonight!



That's awesome!  Have a safe flight and enjoy your cruise!!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

swooshbear said:


> Sailing out today from San Diego! Great way to escape the flash flooding in the area.



Have fun!  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Zero! Boarding today!



Have fun!  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

THREE more days!!!!  Yeah buddy!


----------



## dizneeat

*  461 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  464 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  469 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

343 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

TWO more days!!!  

OhEmGee, I have more last minute stuff to do than I realized. As Mickey Mouse would say, "Oh Boy!" Lol


----------



## bringmethathorizon

12 more long days on the dream the 29th of may


----------



## Pygmypuff07

We get on the Fantasy today!! Headed to the port now!


----------



## bobbiwoz

100 days until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*  460 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  463 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  468 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Bill B.

Less then 2-weeks now before we fly out to Vancouver for our Wonder cruise to Alaska!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

ONE more day until we experience our first Disney cruise!

We fly to Orlando today.  Our vacation is FINALLY here! 

Time to make DS some Mickey Mouse pancakes and fix him Mickey Mouse and Disney Cars shaped sandwiches for lunch on the plane. 

I'm So Excited!


----------



## Dug720

342 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Franklin family

61 Days!!!! Until Fantasy Eastern Caribbean!!!


----------



## IWannaCruise

*90 !!!*


----------



## disneydancer98

278!!!


----------



## Dug720

341 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

ZERO!  

We  board the Disney Dream today!


----------



## dizneeat

*  459 day until our 16th cruise  *​
​
*  462 days until our 17th cruise  *​
​
*  467 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

7 days!  I've waited so long to finally be one week away.


----------



## DisneyHelen

11 days to vacation and 18 days to cruise


----------



## Alabama GiGi

236!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sc426

84!!!!


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

120!!!


----------



## bcwife76

132!!


----------



## Dona Momma

76 Days!


----------



## Dug720

340 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Anisum

10 Days until I leave!


----------



## Smeece

191


----------



## JenPinks

* 212 *


----------



## phinz

199 and some change!


----------



## dizneeat

*We changed our plans. Instead of three shorter cruises out of Port Canaveral we are now going on the Eastbound Panama Canal cruise. Same amount of days without having to get off at Port Canaveral a few times.  


  466 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## princemickey

I'll be on the Fantasy in 11 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

339 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*  465 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## lorimay

*120 days to go.....*
*
Just made the final payment on our Hawaii Cruise in September.........*


----------



## wcw57

ready?  ready?....

ONLY>>>>>>>>>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
828 Days!


----------



## Bill B.

Last day in the double digits, 10-days until we'll be in Vancouver before our Wonder cruise to Alaska.


----------



## Eeyorebabies

206...


----------



## Dug720

338 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Bill B.

Went into single digits today. Only 9-Days until we're in Vancouver waiting on our Wonder cruise to Alaska.


----------



## dizneeat

*  464 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## ChristieUndertheSea

231 days until our very first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## dw1010

Only 71 more days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*155 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

15


----------



## AmyLyn

109! Almost to double digits!


----------



## dizneeat

*462 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

337 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*154 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*498* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

188.....


----------



## ANGRebel

8 days till we sail away on the Fantasy for our first cruise ever! We are so excited!


----------



## sillecruisers

107 days til our first cruise!


----------



## DVC-Don

Six months and two days.


----------



## bama106

Just got off the Fantasy last week but we booked a Dream cruise while on board for February.  254 days!


----------



## DisneyHelen

14


----------



## JenPinks

209


----------



## dizneeat

*461 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Pygmypuff07

Just got off the fantasy today and looking forward to our dream cruise in 204 days!


----------



## bcwife76

127


----------



## dizneeat

*460 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Bill B.

This time next week we will be on a plane heading for Vancouver for our Wonder cruise to Alaska.


----------



## Stepahknee

4 days!


----------



## Claireywalsh

92


----------



## JenPinks

207


----------



## masoian

238!


----------



## Aubie 1957

6 and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*459 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

334 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## ksucats

About 4...................hours that is!


----------



## darkwing818

About 3 & 1/2 hours.....


----------



## Eeyorebabies

200! Finally, good bye 200's!!!


----------



## JenPinks

206.......almost in the 100's


----------



## BlackPearl695

480 Days until our 1st Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## scboyd

108 days! But just got back from WDW yesterday. I am torn about wanting these 108 days to go quickly and feeling bad about when it does come our summer will be over


----------



## DisneyHelen

12!!!!!!!!


----------



## tltay2005

17


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

11 days


----------



## dizneeat

*458 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

333 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## marcgiu

73 days until our 5 night Med Cruise!!! I'm more excited than the kids....


----------



## ANGRebel

4 days till our Fantasy cruise!!!


----------



## Smeece

184.....


----------



## A W Reezy

243 days until our first Disney cruise!


----------



## JenPinks

205 until our first WONDERful cruise!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

4 days and counting!


----------



## mischief32

320 days until first cruise..


----------



## jeffbear

62 days until Wonder/Alaska


----------



## Bill B.

4-Days until Vancouver and then the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

332 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

115

It will be here fast! Then summer will be over


----------



## Bill B.

3-Days until Vancouver and then the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

*458 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

89 days until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## PenskeSth1

one year 6 months.


----------



## Aubie 1957

2 days while at MK.


----------



## Dug720

331 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Bill B.

2-Days until Vancouver and then the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## Bruiserknits

Tomorrow. Tomorrow. I love ya tomorrow. You're only a day away! (Actually I'm down to hours, 28 hours until my PAT)


----------



## tltay2005

14 days


----------



## KYDad

How do I get the countdown timer into my signature for a cruise on the Magic?


----------



## JenPinks

203


----------



## Bill B.

KYDad said:


> How do I get the countdown timer into my signature for a cruise on the Magic?



Go to http://www.mickeypath.com/countdown.php and create your banner you want to use. When you're done just right click on the banner and copy and then paste it into your signature window. I like to open 2 tabs when doing this, one with your Disboard signature form showing and the other where you create your banner. It's easier to just go from tab to tab to copy and paste.


----------



## KYDad

Thanks Bill!!!!


----------



## Bill B.

KYDad said:


> Thanks Bill!!!!



You're Welcome. Glad to see you had no problem with it.
It's almost to easy and a lot of people have problems with it because of that.

FYI: The photo banner option is still down and not working. I contacted them and they didn't know when they would be able to get it running again. It is really neat because you can paste your own picture for the background.


----------



## Zeppelin

soon


----------



## dennisbryce

*148 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*492* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*457 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## SailorJen

126 days until my 3rd times on the Wonder!!!


----------



## Bruiserknits

ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

330 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## Bill B.

Wow, just looked at my countdown calendar and it has been 422-days since we made our reservation and we are down to 1-day, 17-hours to go until we head to Vancouver to wait on the Wonder to take us to Alaska.


----------



## dennisbryce

*147 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*491* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## disneydiva16

93 days Dream
193 days Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*456 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## reguilliams

451 more to go


----------



## dizneeat

*455 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Bill B.

Down to hours now before we leave for Vancouver and our first Alaskan cruise.


----------



## DisneyHelen

7 days!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

329 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## ANGRebel

0!!! We are on the DCL bus headed to the ship for our first cruise!!! Sooo excited to be sailing out on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

229 days until our belated one year anniversary trip!!!


----------



## sy2902

210 - grrr


----------



## sy2902

ANGRebel said:


> 0!!! We are on the DCL bus headed to the ship for our first cruise!!! Sooo excited to be sailing out on the Fantasy!!!!


gotta get off the message boards and enjoy that cruise!


----------



## Bill B.

ANGRebel said:


> 0!!! We are on the DCL bus headed to the ship for our first cruise!!! Sooo excited to be sailing out on the Fantasy!!!!



In less than 12 hours we will be on our way to the airport for a very long day of flying to Vancouver but it will be worth it when we get there. Can't wait to get on the Wonder to Alaska.


----------



## dizneeat

*454 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

328 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## WendyDarling

200 until our short Dream cruise to tide us over till our Alaskan cruise in 385 days!


----------



## Dug720

327 days to a Fantasy Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*453 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*144 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*488* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

One month from today, I will be on my first cruise  
Looking forward to the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*452 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

326 days to a Fantasy Spring Break.


----------



## tltay2005

Single Digits, 9 Days!!!


----------



## Bruiserknits

Just back from my first ever Disney cruise and I now have 471 days until my next cruise!


----------



## Joyous26

248 days and my kids are talking about it constantly.


----------



## JenPinks

198!!!!


----------



## Smeece

177.....


----------



## dennisbryce

*143 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*487* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Goofydad1975

110 till Dream Concierge


----------



## chuckm403

109 till a return to the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*451 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

225 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*142 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*486* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*450 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

258 days to a Wonder-ful Winter Break Cruise!

(Yes, I changed back. The more I think about it, the more I REALLY want to experience a Classic before it gets turned into a mini-me. So... Yay!!)


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Way to many.................145!

AKK


----------



## scboyd

98 Days until our first cruise. But 92 days until we leave to start our vacation.  The days are just flying by and it will be here in no time!


----------



## JenPinks

196 til my first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*141 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*485* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## AmyLyn

95 days!!


----------



## 6brumfields

363 days!!!!!1


----------



## dizneeat

*448 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Dug720

257 days to a Wonder-ful Winter Break!


----------



## dennisbryce

*140 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*484* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*447 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## IWannaCruise

*70 !!!*


----------



## Aubie 1957

Just off the boat today...........and 167 days and counting.


----------



## JenPinks

194


----------



## dizneeat

*446 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## RosasFamily

a little over one month to go for our first cruise!!!


----------



## teenal100

260 and counting!  Can't wait, doing 4 night then staying in Port Canaveral then taking B2B  Eastern & Western on the Fantasy.


----------



## StanH

196!!!!


----------



## LorraineBaines

343 days until our first cruise!


----------



## CupcakeLisa

463 Days till our first ever cruise


----------



## Jennifer Mattson

7 Days until our first cruise ever!


----------



## oam

Update 248 days now


----------



## tinkerbell1024

6!!!!!! So excited !


----------



## dizneeat

*445 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*137 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*481* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## tltay2005

3!  Time to pack


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

355 Days !!! 
Disney Cruise Line was the first cruise line to have yellow lifeboats, instead of the traditional regulation orange. Disney was granted special permission from the U.S. Coast Guard to paint the lifeboats yellow, to keep with the special color theming of the ship.


----------



## dizneeat

*444 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## nancyjo1998

73 Days!!!!


----------



## moremouse

I guess it depends on who you believe.  The DCL website itself, or the DCL on-board app.  One has 102 and the other 101, respectively.


----------



## chuckm403

102 Days.


----------



## LSUfan4444

11 days 

Went shopping on Sunday for our alcohol.


----------



## dennisbryce

*136 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*480* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*219!!! *


----------



## bcwife76

110 days! Nearly in double digits at least!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

362 until our trip around the British Isles!!!


----------



## lbev1

3 Weeks and 1 day and I can't wait!!!


----------



## sc426

62!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*443 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

354 Days !!!
The original cheese slicer ("ostehøvel") was invented and patented by Bjørklund, a Norwegian carpenter, in 1925. Norwegian cheese, particluarly the special brown cheese, is now mainly eaten as thin slices, often on open sandwiches. The word "høvel" is identical to the Norwegian word for "plane", a carpenter tool.


----------



## dennisbryce

*135 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*479* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## wcw57

*807!!*

*I can almost smell the salt air now....oh, wait.  I CAN smell the salt air.  
I live on Long Island....duh!!   *


----------



## lilbuddy88

9 DAYS Gotta pack.  Norway is cold.


----------



## ImTempest

10 days until first cruise!!!!


----------



## Smeece

169....


----------



## Aubie 1957

164


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

353 Days !!!
The anchor on the Disney Magic weighs 28,200 pounds – about the same as three full-grown elephants


----------



## dizneeat

*442 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*134 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*478* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

189


----------



## Axe




----------



## Smeece

168....starting to do little things here and there to get ready: Passports, Disney swimsuits for the kids that are 40% off right now on their site, getting papers together, finding a place to board our dog for 7 days....sorry, just thinking out loud.


----------



## WallDisney

512....feels like forever


----------



## bobbiwoz

74!


----------



## stabafam

259 and 505!!


----------



## bucks9009

42 days and received out cruise docs today!!


----------



## IlovePluto

15 days to our first cruise!!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

352 Days !!!
The Troll A gas production platform is the largest object ever moved by humans. The platform is 472 meters high (of which 369 under water) and weighs about 656 million kilograms. This huge structure is in other words two times heavier than Empire State Building in NY City, the underwater part of Troll is exactly the height of Empire State Building top floor.Troll A is mostly a concrete structure that contains reinforcing steel corresponding to 10 times the entire Eiffel tower.


----------



## dizneeat

*441 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## masoian

219 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*133 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*477* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Ness2289

Just made it to the forties!  49 days to go!!


----------



## chuckm403

Finally into double digits !!!  99  Days


----------



## emilyann415

28 days!!!!  I felt like time was flying until I reached around 40 days and now it seems like it will NEVER get here!!!!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

184 days until our first cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

351 Days !!!
The décor of the Buena Vista Theatre was designed to emulate the elegant movie houses of the 1920s and 1930s, the period when Walt Disney was producing the first Mickey Mouse animated films.


----------



## dizneeat

*440 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## abitagirl916

Down to 126 days!!!


----------



## JenPinks

187


----------



## mekay1012

5 days til our first cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*439 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## taysalyn

461 days till our 4th cruise although we just got off the Wonder sailing Alaska June 1-8


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

350 Days !!!
Vinnufossen is Europe's highest waterfall (860 m / 2,822 ft) and the world's sixth tallest .


----------



## dennisbryce

*131 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*475* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*438 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

349 Days !!!
On the ship's forward funnel, there is a 24-by-14 foot LED screen known as the Funnel Vision, due to its location on the rear of one of the ship's funnels, where guests can watch various movies and shows either from the deck, or from inside Goofy's Pool


----------



## Smeece

164....applied for passports this past Saturday! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*130 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*474* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## moremouse

95


----------



## dizneeat

*437 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

348 Days !!!
Hornindalsvatnet in Nordfjord district is the deepest lake in Europe and the 12th deepest in the world (at least 514 meters), but only 50 square kilometers surface area.


----------



## Reese'smom

263 days until our first Disney cruise! Keeping it a secret from our kids is so hard!


----------



## dennisbryce

*129 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*473* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Alice Royal

79 days today!


----------



## tltay2005

306 days until our second cruise on the Dream.


----------



## mmfinn72

Too many days!!!!    Not cruising until June 2016!! But, we have a WDW trip coming up very soon, so that should hold me for a bit!


----------



## dizneeat

*436 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

347 Days !!!
Built by Fincantieri, the Magic cost $350 million


----------



## dennisbryce

*128 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*472* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

162.........


----------



## dizneeat

*435 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## chall0415

277 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*127 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*471* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ImTempest

We're leaving tomorrow, we're leaving tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Mazz519

*18 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!  *​


----------



## chuckm403

93 days.


----------



## Ntrain

309 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*434 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

*345 Days !!!
Disney ships offer free soft drinks any time of day or night, with a free 24/7 beverage station offering sodas, coffee, tea and water*


----------



## Ntrain

308 days for until our 5th cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*126 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*470* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

99 days!!!!! Down to double digits!!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

344 Days !!!
King Harald of Norway vowed to remain unmarried for life unless he could marry his true love, who was the daughter of a cloth merchant. They both later married with help from the Government of Norway and she became the Queen of Norway.


----------



## dizneeat

*433 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

30 days


----------



## Ntrain

307 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

343 Days !!!
Due to a licensing agreement with the new Minion movie Disney cruise line is no longer allowed to sell Chiquita bananas on its cruise ships


----------



## dizneeat

*432 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

306 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Aubie 1957

152 days


----------



## dizneeat

*431 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

*342 Days !!!

 Dying is illegal in Longyearbyen, Norway because the town’s small graveyard stopped accepting bodies after discovering the permafrost prevented the bodies from decomposing...



*


----------



## Ntrain

305 Days until our 5th Cruise


----------



## WendyDarling

364 until Alaska and 179 until our short Dream cruise! I can now say less than a year and less than 6 months. :-D


----------



## Lilly Belle 84

361 days from my first cruise!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*123 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*467* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*430 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## JasonShannon76

17 days until 5 night on Disney Dream!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

341 Days !!!
Carioca's Dining room has a capacity of 471 people


----------



## Ntrain

304 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*122 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*466* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

177


----------



## TagsMissy

_*66 days!!!!!!!!*_  I can't believe we're so close being that we booked in what seems forever ago...


----------



## wcw57

2 Years..2 Months...2 Days 2 go before our cruise


----------



## Aubie 1957

150 days until our 7th cruise


----------



## ChipNDale86

206 days til I'm sailing away on the Fantasy. It will be my first cruise ever and I am so excited. It's taking a lot of will power not to check my countdown app every single day.


----------



## Mazz519

13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*429 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

340 Days !!!
 In 2008 Norway Knighted a penguin


----------



## Ntrain

303 days until our 5th cruise 

 308 days until our 6th cruise 
We decided to do a B2B. Hopefully we will not make any other changes.​


----------



## Smeece

155.........


----------



## dennisbryce

*121 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*465* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

176


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

5 DAYS!! ALASKA (via Vancouver) HERE WE COME!!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Actually via Philadelphia, Minneapolis and Vancouver....nonetheless, HERE WE COME!!


----------



## mlp1933

197 until we're on the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*428 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

339 Days !!!
In a month of cruises on the Disney Magic 15776 cans of coke will be consumed.To play 99 cans of coke on the wall you would need a wall 3616 feet long and sing the song for two days straight to get to the end.


----------



## Ntrain

302 days until our 5th cruise 

 307 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*120 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*464* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jeffbear

30 DAYS!! 

Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Gramkapu49

Nov 20, first timers, can't wait.  Nine of us going.  Can any one tell me about FishFinder?


----------



## chuckm403

86 days.


----------



## jack87891

282 days til the wonder!!


----------



## AmyLyn

74!!!!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

338 Days !!!
In 1251 Henry the 3rd of England was given a polar bear by the king of Norway.He kept it in the tower of London on a long chain so it could swim in the Thames.


----------



## Ntrain

301 days until our 5th cruise 

 306 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## ajmomouse

17 Days until our Wonder-ful Alaskan Adventure


----------



## dennisbryce

*119 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*463* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*427 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Cptnkirky

down to 78 days!!! which means 74 days until WDW too.  (tribute to today's big US announcement)


----------



## Axe

Just off the boat today, so....a long time.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Axe said:


> Just off the boat today, so....a long time.


How was it?


----------



## Smeece

153


----------



## IrishCowboy

14 more days!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

337 Days !!!
Measuring 964 ft in length the Disney magic is longer than Main Street USA in Walt Disney World


----------



## dizneeat

*426 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## oam

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


Counting down 229 days


----------



## Ntrain

300 days until our 5th cruise 

 305 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## bucks9009

25! TWENTY FIVE! 20+5! XXV! ||||| ||||| ||||| ||||| |||||!


----------



## dizneeat

*425 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

336 Days !!!
In 2011 Norway went through a national butter shortage.


----------



## Ntrain

299 days until our 5th cruise 

 304 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

200!!!!!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

390!!


----------



## DVC-Don

Five months, 1 hour and 44 minutes.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

24 days​


----------



## IrishCowboy

12!


----------



## dennisbryce

*117 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*461* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## IrishCowboy

11


----------



## dizneeat

*424 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## bcwife76

90 days til our first cruise!! Woohoo, almost at the 75 day mark so we can check in online!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

335 Days !!!
8,260 cups of coffee are served every day, on board the Disney Magic.


----------



## Ntrain

298 days until our 5th cruise 

 303 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## Smeece

150


----------



## Axe

BLTtinkerbell said:


> How was it?



We had an amazing time, thanks!


----------



## dennisbryce

*116 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*460* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

208 Days!



How do you guys put in the tickers?


----------



## IrishCowboy

10


----------



## JenPinks

171


----------



## beckysko

getting excited!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*423 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

334 Days !!!
Norway introduced salmon sushi to the Japanese


----------



## Ntrain

297 days until our 5th cruise 

 302 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## Mamarilu

23 days until my very first cruise!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Going on our first cruise tomorrow!


----------



## bucks9009

Mamarilu said:


> 23 days until my very first cruise!


CC double dip?  We are on that cruise too. Getting excited!!


----------



## krn82259

16 days til the Dream!


----------



## Alohagirl73

341 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*115 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*459* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## tpacissp

7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!





I'm too excited to sleep!!!


----------



## tltay2005

292 days too many.


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

333 Days !!!
Sorcerer Mickey stands at the bow of the Disney Magic .


----------



## Ntrain

296 days until our 5th cruise 

 301 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*114 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*458* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Jule

9 days till we go in the Magic round the Baltic!!

I'm so excited


----------



## dizneeat

*422 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## ChicosWife

206 days until our 1st Disney Cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*421 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

332 Days !!!
Norway's National symbol is the lion


----------



## Ntrain

295 days until our 5th cruise 

 300 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*113 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*457* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*420 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

331 Days !!!
The Disney Cruise Line ships are painted in Mickey Mouse-inspired colors – black hull, white superstructure, yellow trim and two giant red funnels, each with the Disney Cruise Line Mickey Mouse logo.


----------



## Ntrain

294 days until our 5th cruise 

 299 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dizneeat

*419 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dizneeat

*418 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

329 Days !!!
The stern of the Disney Magic has Goofy painting


----------



## DisneyParkFan

*336 more days to go until my second Disney cruise and first Alaskan cruise!*


----------



## Ntrain

292 days until our 5th cruise 

 297 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Just got back from my first cruise today. Looking forward to planning another one!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

16 days to To Russia with Mickey bars...​


----------



## IrishCowboy

5!


----------



## dizneeat

*417 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## toffeecushion

15 days for us


----------



## Ntrain

291 days until our 5th cruise 

 296 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## chuckm403

75 days.


----------



## dennisbryce

*109 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*453* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924

My standard response is "too many." BUT.... since my number is smaller than some I'm seeing: 
157 days, 13 hours!


----------



## TLovesDisney

13 days until our 5 day on the Dream! Can't wait for 2 days at Castaway!!


----------



## Zeppelin

getting closer!!


----------



## dizneeat

*416 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Smeece

142


----------



## IrishCowboy

3!


----------



## TACK

slowly, but surely the countdown is happening .... *438 !*


----------



## dennisbryce

*108 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*452* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Ntrain

290 days until our 5th cruise 

 295 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## ajmomouse

6!


----------



## Crystal O_o

67 days


----------



## brianall

12 more days! Still too long!


----------



## NMDisneyMom

4 days and counting!  Countdown started at over 300 so this is definitely exciting!


----------



## bcwife76

82!! As a first timer I can finally check in online next week!!


----------



## dizneeat

*415 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## KitkatMahn

79!!! I am SOOOOOO EXCITED! !!


----------



## dennisbryce

*107 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*451* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924

155 days!!


----------



## ChicosWife

199! We are in the 100's!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## JenPinks

162


----------



## K8T

1!!!   Today is nearly Thursday, we are sailing on the Magic on Friday!!!

Baltics here we come.


----------



## dizneeat

*414 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ness2289

23 days to go!!


----------



## Mamarilu

bucks9009 said:


> CC double dip?  We are on that cruise too. Getting excited!!



YES! Can't wait!


----------



## Ntrain

288 days until our 5th cruise 

 293 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## Smeece

140


----------



## dennisbryce

*106 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*450* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## chuckm403

72


----------



## subwife81

78 days!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*12*​


----------



## Alohagirl73

332!!!


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

1!


----------



## dizneeat

*413 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

287 days until our 5th cruise 

 292 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## beckysko

won't be long now!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*188!!!*


----------



## Smeece

139


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

51 days!! and only 49 until we fly into Vancouver!!!

This will be cruise #8 for us


----------



## dennisbryce

*105 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*449* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## KABoom

*8!*


----------



## dizneeat

*412 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## JenPinks

159........can't wait!!!


----------



## jbshell

63 days !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

133 days or 19 weeks


----------



## dennisbryce

*104 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*448* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*411 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

285 days until our 5th cruise 

 290 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dennisbryce

*103 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*447* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*410 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Patsydust

201 for Fantasty!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

150!


----------



## Kiff

16 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*102 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*446* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*409 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Joyce_Belle

424 more sleeps!


----------



## marcgiu

26 ))) Med Cruise for 5 nights on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

283 days until our 5th cruise 

 288 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## Smeece

135!


----------



## kl11487

508 til our second DCL cruise! A 7 Day Eastern Carribbean on the Fantasy! Super excited since the ship should be decorated for the holidays! Also excited for the ports of call. We've never been to Tortola or St. Thomas!


----------



## dennisbryce

*101 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*445* Days till we are back on the Fantasy   
*Almost Double Digits *


----------



## bcwife76

75 days!!! We did our online check in last night starting at 9:01pm since we live on the West Coast


----------



## ChicosWife

bcwife76 said:


> 75 days!!! We did our online check in last night starting at 9:01pm since we live on the West Coast



Is there a benefit to checking in right away online?


----------



## Mahusky

25 Days until Western on Fantasy!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

ChicosWife said:


> Is there a benefit to checking in right away online?



If getting an early (or late) PAT matters then yes, you want to get online as soon as you can in order to choose your PAT. Also I wanted a Palo brunch and we only have two sea days on our cruise so I was able to book that as well.


----------



## dizneeat

*408 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## skipfierce

58 days!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

65 Days for our first Cruise on Disney's Fantasy!!!! ( you can do check in this early?!?)


----------



## dennisbryce

*100 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*444* Days till we are back on the Fantasy   
*Almost Double Digits *


----------



## Ajojo

14 and no room assignment yet, but we're not worried just excited!


----------



## ChicosWife

bcwife76 said:


> If getting an early (or late) PAT matters then yes, you want to get online as soon as you can in order to choose your PAT. Also I wanted a Palo brunch and we only have two sea days on our cruise so I was able to book that as well.



What is a PAT?


----------



## dizneeat

ChicosWife said:


> What is a PAT?



*Port Arrival Time *


----------



## ChicosWife

dizneeat said:


> *Port Arrival Time *



Oh, okay! We are getting a shuttle that leaves Orlando at 10:00, so we should be at the port around 11:00. When we do the online check-in, do we indicate what time we are expected to arrive at the port?


----------



## dizneeat

ChicosWife said:


> Oh, okay! We are getting a shuttle that leaves Orlando at 10:00, so we should be at the port around 11:00. When we do the online check-in, do we indicate what time we are expected to arrive at the port?



*While doing online check in you will get to pick a PAT. The earlier the time you pick the earlier you may go on board. If you get/pick a later PAT you might have to wait in the terminal for a while. *


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Too many. We are hoping for 2017. 
To all going before that, have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## ChicosWife

dizneeat said:


> *While doing online check in you will get to pick a PAT. The earlier the time you pick the earlier you may go on board. If you get/pick a later PAT you might have to wait in the terminal for a while. *



Oh okay. Thank you!


----------



## tufbuf

1 week!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*407 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*  99 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*443* Days till we are back on the Fantasy   
* Double Digit Dance*


----------



## Smeece

133........


----------



## Zeppelin

less than one month...


----------



## chuckm403

65 Days.


----------



## Alohagirl73

325 days!!!


----------



## Ntrain

281 days until our 5th cruise 

 286 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## dizneeat

*406 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*98 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*442* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*405 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

4 days!​


----------



## joannjoe

50 Days for us


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Sorry double post. Mods please delete


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Sorry, I'm having trouble with my phone. Mods, please delete


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> 4 days!​



Looking forward to reading all about it & seeing all your pictures!


----------



## Ntrain

279 days until our 5th cruise 

 284 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

323!


----------



## janiebubble

15 days .... We will be in London two weeks today getting on the Magic on the 3rd


----------



## dennisbryce

*97 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*441* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*404 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## lakingsgirl




----------



## Ntrain

278 days until our 5th cruise 

 283 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## 6brumfields

319 days
June 3rd  3 days on the Dream
Then 5 days at Disney World


----------



## NHPixidust

60 days till we sail on the Disney Dream!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*96 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*440* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*403 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Smeece

129.....


----------



## Joyce_Belle

418 more sleeps!


----------



## mevelandry

240 aka Too many...


----------



## moremouse

*60!!!!!*


----------



## jeffbear

One thin week until we sail on the Wonder.


----------



## JenPinks

150


----------



## dennisbryce

*95 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*439* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Getchell Williams

*229* Days, *7* Hours, *51* minutes 

Disney Wonder Mar 06, 2016 5-Night Cozumel and Castaway Cay From Miami

A.k.a Way too long!


----------



## beckysko

squeeeee


----------



## dizneeat

*402 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## kittylady1972

Oh wow...just 81 days from now we'll be on the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## dennisbryce

*94 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*438* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

186!


----------



## dizneeat

*401 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Joyce_Belle

416 more sleeps!


----------



## Smeece

127...........


----------



## dennisbryce

*93 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*437* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*400 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

274 days until our 5th cruise 

 279 days until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## chuckm403

58 Days


----------



## Trera

46 days until our B2B on the Dream in concierge..................I am so excited!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*92 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*436* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Sadly have no idea when we set sail next. Gets tougher once you retire and finances change.
Donations being accepted.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

38 days until disney wonder in Alaska!!

142 until disney dream 3 night!!


----------



## Mamaluvs2travel

I think 120!


----------



## dizneeat

*399 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*91 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*435* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*398 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

310 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*90 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*434* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*397 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

309 days


----------



## Magicman1613

It has been a long time - but I can finally say 7 days to go!


----------



## jkburns

33 - waaaay to many


----------



## browneyedgirl011

40 more days........


----------



## F&F2004

53........not bad considering we started at 410!!!!


----------



## ThatCOprep

55 days! getting really excited!


----------



## Ntrain

271 until our 5th cruise 
 276 until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## jlynch924

137 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*396 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## TestingH2O

One week from today!!!


----------



## Zeppelin

19 days!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*88 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*432* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## willoughbyclan

138 days, 10 hours, 23 mins, but who's counting, lol


----------



## Grumpy1977

53 days


----------



## JenPinks

143


----------



## dizneeat

*395 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We had to postphone our cruising plans, awww!  But happy planning and counting down everyone!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*87 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*431* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## iambasicallyanna

90 days until we celebrate our honeymoon on our first ever Disney cruise!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Smeece

121............


----------



## tltay2005

264 days 10 hours 59 minutes and 47 seconds.....


----------



## mhconley

Under 2 months!
 

Martin


----------



## RDP

19 days!


----------



## JenPinks

142....seems so far away


----------



## ChicosWife

179!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckysko

just over a month!


----------



## dizneeat

*394 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*86 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*430* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## disneydiva16

32 days!!!


----------



## cantontrebor

Booked a back-to-back 4 night/3 night Bahamas Cruise in February yesterday!

200 days until we sail...woo hoo!


----------



## Crystal O_o

45 Days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*393 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

267 until our 5th cruise 
 272 until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## chuckm403

in 51 days.


----------



## JenPinks

140


----------



## dennisbryce

*85 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*429* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*392 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## jkburns

Four long weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## dizneeat

*391 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*83 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*427* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Ntrain

265 until our 5th cruise 
 270 until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## GMC#1

*76 Days till we sail on the Fantasy. Our first Disney Cruise!*


----------



## rubberbootbunny

*737 * days until or Alaska cruise. 

Heck I still have approximately 240 before I can even book the trip.   Lol


----------



## LambertLion

36 days to sail to Hawaii!!!


----------



## TestingH2O

Toooooomorrow! Tomorrow! I love ya, tomorrow. You're only a day away. (I have to make myself sleep two more times though.)


----------



## dizneeat

*390 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*82 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*426* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*389 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Ntrain

263 until our 5th cruise 
 268 until our 6th cruise ​


----------



## skipfierce

39 days!


----------



## KYDad

Still too long!  4 Months.


----------



## disneyfreak33

39 days technically......but we are leaving the night before so 38 sounds way better!


----------



## skipfierce

KYDad said:


> Still too long!  4 Months.




Go Cats!!!! Lifelong Cats fan out of Louisville here!


----------



## PrincessSophiasMom

102 DAYS!!!!  About to start getting our 100 day countdown chart ready


----------



## jlynch924

129 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

21 days


----------



## Goofydad1975

44 days! YEAH


----------



## Trera

34 days and 38 days!


----------



## TLovesDisney

81 days!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*81 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*425* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## beckysko

yayyyy never get tired of this thread


----------



## dizneeat

*388 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## bcwife76

54 days until our first cruise!!


----------



## Jusacuz

17 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*80 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*424* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

*172!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## JenPinks

135


----------



## pdizzle27

4 days, and that's 3 too many!


----------



## dizneeat

*387 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## jenpink

150 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*79 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*423* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

480 looooong days


----------



## Sytrace

44 days until our 6th cruise!  Yippeee! I wish I could start packing right now.


----------



## jkburns

23 days. It's starting to feel real...


----------



## dizneeat

*386 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## skipfierce

36 days! Fantasy 9-12-15


----------



## scboyd

35 days until our first cruise! The Dream


----------



## dennisbryce

*78 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*422* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

31 days and 35 days to our Dream B2B!


----------



## Smeece

112...........


----------



## chuckm403

in 44 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*385 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## beckysko

coming up soon!  Aug 31!


----------



## jlynch924

125 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*77 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*421* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*384 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Zeppelin

one week!


----------



## Plaid Princess

156 Days until Dream Cruise... and GOLD STATUS!
405 days until Transatlantic!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Green

I can finally say that I just have one more year until my first cruise!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*383 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Cheryl592000

*62 days until Disney Fantasy! *


----------



## JenPinks

*  130 *


----------



## taymorel

103 days.


----------



## dennisbryce

*75 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*419* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*382 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Krad

171 days till we set sail and 173 till my friends say I DO!!!


----------



## Trera

28 days!!


----------



## Debbie

110


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

18 days!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*74 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*418* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

166 days until our "Dream" cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*381 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*73* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*417* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*380 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## skipfierce

1 month from today!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

160 days!Just scheduled our Character call for Christmas day! It's going to be the best Christmas surprise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*72* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*416* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*379 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## kittylady1972

Wow...we are down to 58 days!


----------



## chuckm403

in 37 days !!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*71* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*415* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924

119 days!


----------



## poodledogs55

360 days 11 hours 8 minutes until the Dream!
I've sailed the Wonder (2001) and the Fantasy (2013) before and have to do the Magic next to get that Grand Slam!


----------



## firepuppy

24 day


----------



## dizneeat

*378 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*70* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*414* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*377 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Duffy Bear

21 days until our first Disney cruise...Fantasy here we come!!!


----------



## joannjoe

down to 22 days!!


----------



## safeti01

Wife retires in 11 days after 45 years as a staff RN at a hospital in NH and and then 21 days to WDW and then 28 days to the cruise on the Fantasy. Super excited.


----------



## taymorel

96 more days!


----------



## Cheerio

173


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

12 days!


----------



## beckysko

not too long now!  Started packing!


----------



## dizneeat

*375 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*67* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*411* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

159!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckm403

in 33 days. Docs came today through AAA.


----------



## Krad

165 till my friends say I Do, on the Disney Dream!!


----------



## Krad

164 till we set sail!


----------



## AngelDisney

Leaving tomorrow for Banff then Vancouver before boarding the Wonder!


----------



## jkburns

11. Just sayin'.


----------



## disneydancer98

187


----------



## dizneeat

*374 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## moremouse

*30* days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*66* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*410* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*150 !!!! Woohoo!*


----------



## dizneeat

*373 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## TagsMissy

We leave for MCO in 1 week & set sail a few days later!!


----------



## ChicosWife

157!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*65* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*409* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

98...finally under triple digits!


----------



## dennisbryce

*64* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*408* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## chuckm403

in 30 days!


----------



## MorganL

155 days until our FIRST cruise ever!  WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Trera

17 days, 13 hours and 48 minutes.


----------



## dizneeat

*372 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*63* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*407* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Sunshine1629

290 days to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*371 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## jkburns

One week. Really starting to get excited.


----------



## beckysko

9 days!!!! Single digits!


----------



## Heather Jensen

90 days today!


----------



## dizneeat

*370 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Neesy228

49 Days


----------



## dennisbryce

*62* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*406* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## disny_luvr

97!


----------



## dizneeat

*369 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day!


----------



## dennisbryce

*61* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*405* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*368 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## rwcmath

We board today!


----------



## skipfierce

18 days!


----------



## bcwife76

34 days!!!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

280 days until our DCL Alaskan cruise


----------



## kittylady1972

*47* more days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*60* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*404* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

93!!


----------



## Vegas2Disney

48 days


----------



## mischief32

229 days and it can not come fast enough.


----------



## ThatCOprep

25 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*59* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*403* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

130 days


----------



## iambasicallyanna

Two months from this moment, we will be driving to the port! 

61 days!!


----------



## joannjoe

12 more days


----------



## dennisbryce

*58* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*402* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

113 days


----------



## dizneeat

*366 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## CJ Gren

65 Days until my 2nd Disney Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*365 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## NEMO53

15 Days! WOOHOO!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*58* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*402* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## chuckm403

in 23 days!


----------



## skipfierce

15 days. So close!!!


----------



## JenPinks

112


----------



## rastika

28 days until our first ever cruise! We'll be on the Disney Dream! yay!!


----------



## dizneeat

*364 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Trera

9 days 15 hours 25 min


----------



## NC State

237 days until our third Disney cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

30 days until our first cruise!!!!!

Now if only our darn documents and luggage tags would arrive from DCL  seems like everyone in my cruise meet group has received them but us and one other family maybe....grrrrr!


----------



## dennisbryce

*57* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*401* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*363 days until our 16th cruise   *​


----------



## Tinamarie77

281 more days until Alaska!


----------



## disny_luvr

90!


----------



## JenPinks

*I can't believe I am down to 110 days!!!!*


----------



## Alohagirl73

Only 281 days until our third DCL cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*56* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*400* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## WDWChloe

6!! Ahhhhh


----------



## DVC-Don

91 days


----------



## dizneeat

*362 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

19 DAYS!!!! Till first Disney Fantasy Cruise!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*55* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*399* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*361 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Trera

7 days and 11 days


----------



## Smeece

87


----------



## SouthAfricaTraveller

18 Days till WBTA!! Can't wait!!!  counting the seconds!!!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

26 days until our first time on the Wonder!


----------



## Trera

Club Disney Chandler said:


> 26 days until our first time on the Wonder!



The Wonder is the one ship we havent tried yet. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## GMC#1

OMG!! Only 46 days.. Can't wait.


----------



## Crystal O_o

11 days


----------



## firepuppy

6 days


----------



## ChicosWife

*145!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Trera said:


> The Wonder is the one ship we havent tried yet. Let us know how you like it.



This will be our first time on a classic ship so we are really excited!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

273 days until our Alaskan cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*54* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*398* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

278!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

100!


----------



## dizneeat

*360 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*53* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*397* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## mevelandry

Switched itinerary and dates... This morning, it was 197 days. Now it's 90 days.


----------



## JenPinks

107 until our FABULOUS cruise!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

144 Days!!!!


----------



## marblesphx

243!! I can't wait!!


----------



## dizneeat

*359 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## skipfierce

9 days!


----------



## Crystal O_o

9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*51* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*395* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## firepuppy

4 days


----------



## kittylady1972

Got our documents in the mail this week, and it seems even more official now.  We have *38* days!! 

The big question...will all of my kids' passports arrive before we leave?  I know they don't NEED them (we've sailed with the kids before and just use birth certificates) but it would be really nice to take them with us this time just in case.

I applied for all of them on the same day (7/31) and my daughter's arrived two weeks ago, her birth certificate showed up this week...and still no sign of either of my boys' passports.


----------



## joech

39 days till we are back to AKL, 45 days to our third DCL cruise.


----------



## Bdunn

24!   But, we are leaving in 21; spending 2 days at Universal Studios first!


----------



## dizneeat

*358 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Trera

4 days and 8 days!!


----------



## mmouse37

*49* days according to the Disney App countdown and *50* days according to the DCL website until Panama Canal cruise...just booked it this week!!! Yeah!!!  DCL #34

*344* Days until Fantasy cruise!!!  DCL #35

So excited to be back on the Wonder!!!

MJ


----------



## DisneyGayl

One month!  Yay!!!  

  Gayl


----------



## chuckm403

Just 16 days to go...


----------



## dennisbryce

*50* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*394* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

23 days til cruise #1!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*357 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## KitkatMahn

21 days  16 hours 14 mins


----------



## Duffy Bear

0 days to our first cruise TOMORROW on Fantasy!!


----------



## Crystal O_o

7 days!


----------



## disny_luvr

84!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*49* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*393* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

269 days until our Disney Alaskan Cruise


----------



## JenPinks

104


----------



## dizneeat

*356 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## JTBE

145 days-- looking forward to it!!


----------



## dizneeat

*355 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## delauzons

5 more days! SO excited!


----------



## Aubie 1957

76 days and counting


----------



## kimmharris

*130!  I'm hoping to hear from Shoreside Concierge today!*


----------



## bcwife76

21! We leave 3 weeks today!!!


----------



## taymorel

75 days!


----------



## cindyzig

84 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*354 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*46* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*390* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## tlynk

I have a little under 8 months to go! Way too long! I keep trying to convince DH to go on another Disney cruise in the meantime, but so far no luck!


----------



## dizneeat

*353 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

265 days until our Disney Alaskan Cruise


----------



## skipfierce

4 days!!!!!


----------



## Crystal O_o

We are at the home stretch, 4 days


----------



## spare+a_pair

72 LONG days ..... but 2 months and 2 days seems much shorter!


----------



## JenPinks

100!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemofanatic

31 days to go


----------



## ChicosWife

137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmogoof

just under 9 months


----------



## dennisbryce

*45* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*389* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*352 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*44* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*388* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*351 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Crystal O_o

2


----------



## chuckm403

in just 9 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

*135!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bdunn

14 days to Universal Orlando, 16 days to Fantasy!


----------



## Buckeye218

Way too freakin' many....372 days  <sigh....>


----------



## summerskye

*301 long days*.  300 days, 11 hours, 59 min too many...


----------



## lfishe3

121 days... not that I'm counting or anything


----------



## Crystal O_o

1one1one1one1one1
Wooohooo!


----------



## dennisbryce

*42* Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*386* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## chuckm403

in just 8 days !!


----------



## Smeece

76.........


----------



## dizneeat

*350 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## southerngirl528

Just 6 more days until we board the Wonder in Honolulu!!


----------



## dizneeat

*349 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*41 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*385* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

96


----------



## skipfierce

Today! On the DCL bus heading to port NOW!!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

14


----------



## dizneeat

*348 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*40 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*384* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## chuckm403

in just 6 days!!


----------



## Megan Grassel

We leave December 5, and I have not been on a DCL SINCE SUMMER OF 2006 AND AHHHH I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## dizneeat

*347 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## kittylady1972

Oh how I love reading about people whose countdowns are so so close...or are heading there now!

We are down to 26 days until we board the FANTASY!


----------



## Lainey321

My DD just told me 100 days to go!  I am so excited.  It is hard to work when all I want to do is read about Disney cruises


----------



## Bdunn

Universal in 12 days, Fantasy in 14!


----------



## ChicosWife

*131 until our "Dream" Cruise!!!!*


----------



## chuckm403

in just 5 days!


----------



## mhconley

chuckm403 said:


> in just 5 days!



You must be on the Western just before our Eastern.

* 11 days! *

Martin


----------



## dennisbryce

*39 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*383* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

13 days!!!!!


----------



## lillygator

452 - do I win?


----------



## dennisbryce

*38 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*382* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*346 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## chuckm403

mhconley said:


> You must be on the Western just before our Eastern.
> 
> * 11 days! *
> 
> Martin


We'll make sure everything is ship shape for you before we disembark .  Have a good cruise .


----------



## chuckm403

in just 4 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

130 until our DREAM cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*345 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## kittylady1972

We will be sailing away on the FANTASY in *24* days!!!


----------



## mhconley

chuckm403 said:


> We'll make sure everything is ship shape for you before we disembark .  Have a good cruise .



Thanks!  Just don't eat all the food... 




Martin


----------



## JenPinks

92....cant wait


----------



## chuckm403

mhconley said:


> Thanks!  Just don't eat all the food...
> 
> View attachment 124099
> 
> 
> Martin


Sorry......no promises there.


----------



## chuckm403

in just 3 days


----------



## Golf4food

450... just booked last night for Dec 10, 2016


----------



## ChicosWife

*129!!!! We are in the 120's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*37 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*381* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*344 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## moremouse

Well... technically I don't count today, or the day OF the cruise, so..... *ONE DAY*!  

This is such a hard work day. I'm worthless.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

120!!!


----------



## chuckm403

in just 2 days !!


----------



## dennisbryce

*36 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*380* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

*128 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *In less than a month, we will be in double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WINTER

Just booked our first cruise - about 48 weeks!!  Lots of planning to do.


----------



## tinay

1 year!!! 365 more days to go!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*35 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*379* Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## sep1180

ugh….252 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*343 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## kittylady1972

I can't believe we are down to *22* days now!


----------



## dizneeat

*342 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*34 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*378*Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

105 days!!!  Time to book stuff.


----------



## dizneeat

*341 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*33 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*377 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy   [/QUOTE]


----------



## bcwife76

It's almost time!! 7 days!!! We leave one week today on our very first Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*340 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*32 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*376 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

124 Days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bdunn

4 days, 11 hours, 41 minutes and 10 seconds


----------



## hillaryann

413 days until our first cruise!!!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I don't even know b/c it feel like forever! Posting to check my ticker.

ETA: looks like 381....sigh


----------



## Smeece

65.......


----------



## wcw57

703!!!! 
AAAAAAND, we _should_ have a new little DG? to cruise with by then.....


----------



## dizneeat

*339 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## mhconley

*3!!!*


----------



## ChicosWife

*122!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*31 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*375 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*30 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*374 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*338 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## STLEdge

17!


----------



## dizneeat

*337 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## jenpink

100 more days


----------



## kittylady1972

We are in full-on CAN'T WAIT mode...and already know it will be over way too early.  However as of today, we will be on our cruise in *16* days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*29 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*373 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

*120!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

428.


----------



## dizneeat

*336 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Woo Hoo


----------



## dennisbryce

*28 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*372 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*335 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## JenPinks

*82!!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*334 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## MickeyMeCrazy

10 days til we fly to Miami. 12 days til we cruise!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Woo Hoo, who's on Vacation?


----------



## dennisbryce

*26 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*370 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## disneygrl704

326 days until our very 1st Disney cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

116!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*25 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*369 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*333 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*332 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Smeece

58..................


----------



## Forgotten Princess

346


----------



## dennisbryce

*24 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*368 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

115!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVC-Don

60 days.


----------



## hollybud68

199 days until the Fantasy!!  Our 6th Disney cruise!!


----------



## DisneyNDecember

68 days-- I keep checking daily online for our 5E GTY cabin # to be assigned so I can google & see where it is located on the Disney Dream since this is our first cruise !!!
I keep looking under "Reservation Summary" in "My Reservations" for a room #, is that the correct location to keep checking daily?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneyNDecember said:


> 68 days-- I keep checking daily online for our 5E GTY cabin # to be assigned so I can google & see where it is located on the Disney Dream since this is our first cruise !!!
> I keep looking under "Reservation Summary" in "My Reservations" for a room #, is that the correct location to keep checking daily?


Yes.  GTY assignments generally show up in the 45-60 day window.  But can happen at anytime up to, and including, embarkation day.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes.  GTY assignments generally show up in the 45-60 day window.  But can happen at anytime up to, and including, embarkation day.



Thank you !! Sure hope they don't wait until embarkation day... the best part of vacation is the planning.


----------



## dizneeat

*331 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*23 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*367 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

114!


----------



## jlynch924

71!


----------



## Krismutt

15 days until we go on our first Disney cruise and its a first cruise for our DD and my brother.  Just doing the 2 night Cruise to Nowhere out of San Diego.


----------



## DitkaFan

45 days until we are on the Wonder for a Bahamian Cruise and then another 320 days until we are back on the Wonder for an Alaskan Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*330 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*22 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*366 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Comcam

212 days till our Panama Canal cruise ! But who's counting lol


----------



## dizneeat

*329 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Rudisdey

75 days to go for our 5th DCL Cruise. Celebrating our 25 year marriage on the Dream


----------



## dennisbryce

*21 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*365 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## asamklove

Did the countdown chain today!!!! 29 days


----------



## Neesy228

Leaving in a week!  I have so much to do!


----------



## dizneeat

*328 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Smeece

54........


----------



## CanuckDuck

*31 days  *and really looking forward to it!  Celebrating our 20th Anniversary


----------



## texas disney mom

asamklove said:


> Did the countdown chain today!!!! 29 days


Cute!


----------



## dennisbryce

*20 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*364 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*327 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Sailorsgirl

32 two days til MY FIRST CRUISE EVER!!  Of course its a Disney cruise!!  So Excited!!


----------



## DitkaFan

and the signature says


----------



## dizneeat

*326 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## kittylady1972

Just *5* more days...we leave on Saturday for our Easter Caribbean Cruise on the FANTASY!


----------



## liljb

5 more days!!


----------



## dyson0715

Too many


----------



## dennisbryce

*18 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*362 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*325 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## JenPinks

*72 *


----------



## dennisbryce

*17 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*361 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

108!!! I am out of the 110's!!!!


----------



## kittylady1972

FOUR.  MORE.  DAYS.


----------



## MickeyMeCrazy

3 more days!!!! Wahoooo!!!!

We leave tomorrow AM. I can't sleep and have to wake up to catch our flight to MIA in 5 hours. I'm just so excited!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*324 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*16 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*360 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## nemofanatic

3 more days til the cruise, 2 more days until my flight.


----------



## ChicosWife

*107!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## iambasicallyanna

*19!! *There's a 1 at the front of my countdown!!


----------



## JenPinks

*71*


----------



## dizneeat

*323 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## Gracies Moms

*364!*  Finally less than a year!


----------



## Katykins14

506!  Is it even worth it to start counting yet???


----------



## ChicosWife

106!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*15 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*359 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## mhconley

570

I just booked the April 30, 2017 Southern on the Magic. 

Martin


----------



## dizneeat

*322 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*14 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*358 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Neesy228

We leave TOMORROW on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*321 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## DisneyNDecember

58 more days until my first cruise. Still keep checking daily for my GTY 5E room # to be assigned.  My luck, it will probably be assigned the week before we leave. Since it is our first cruise, was hoping to get it assigned sometime after 60 days so I could start googling the room # assigned & it's location. Planning is part of the fun for me.


----------



## bcwife76

Too many!!

310 days until we set sail on our second Disney cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*13 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*357 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Neesy228

Just wrapped up the muster drill and off we go!!


----------



## dennisbryce

Neesy228 said:


> Just wrapped up the muster drill and off we go!!


Have a great time


----------



## scboyd

332 day until our second Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*320 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*12 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*356 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## taymorel

40 more days!!!


----------



## Kara T

20 more days!


----------



## Cruisin Castaway

12 days to 14 night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise!!  I can't wait


----------



## disny_luvr

48!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*319 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## wilma-bride

Still 166 days for me


----------



## dizneeat

wilma-bride said:


> Still 166 days for me



*About double the wait time for our PC cruise for us, but we seem to be in the US at the same time again during our F&G trip! *


----------



## wilma-bride

dizneeat said:


> *About double the wait time for our PC cruise for us, but we seem to be in the US at the same time again during our F&G trip! *



What dates are you there Karin?  We only have 2 days at WDW before our cruise - arriving late on March 24th and cruising on March 27th


----------



## dizneeat

wilma-bride said:


> What dates are you there Karin?  We only have 2 days at WDW before our cruise - arriving late on March 24th and cruising on March 27th



*Looks like we overlap!!!!  We'll arrive at March 20th and will stay until the 28th. We're at Beachclub Villas - I thought short walks into Epcot during F&G, which offers food and drink tastings as well would be VERY appropriate. 
Let me know if you want to/have time to get together for a meal or drink. *


----------



## wilma-bride

dizneeat said:


> *Looks like we overlap!!!!  We'll arrive at March 20th and will stay until the 28th. We're at Beachclub Villas - I thought short walks into Epcot during F&G, which offers food and drink tastings as well would be VERY appropriate.
> Let me know if you want to/have time to get together for a meal or drink. *



We are staying at Boardwalk Villas so just across the water   We are travelling with friends, who are organising our time at WDW but I do know the plan is to be at Hollywood Studios on the Friday and Epcot on the Saturday.  And Disney Springs on the Friday night, if any of that fits with your plans?


----------



## dizneeat

wilma-bride said:


> We are staying at Boardwalk Villas so just across the water   We are travelling with friends, who are organising our time at WDW but I do know the plan is to be at Hollywood Studios on the Friday and Epcot on the Saturday.  And Disney Springs on the Friday night, if any of that fits with your plans?



*I actually haven't made a lot of plans yet. Yeah, I know ...... 
But I am sure we can make it to fit with some of your plans - even if only to say hello! 
Let me work on my plans a little and I'll PM you in a few days time. *


----------



## ChicosWife

102 and it can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

59!!


----------



## Krismutt

3 days for us. So mad right now. Both my DD and I have the start of a cold. Hope it clears quickly!!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

97 days!!


----------



## oklamomof4boys

2 days!  We fly to Miami tomorrow!


----------



## dennisbryce

*11 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*355 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*318 days until our 16th cruise  *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*10 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*354 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

101!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*317 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

80 days until our back to back   Getting closer.


----------



## dennisbryce

*Doing the Single Digit Dance   *
*9 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*353 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

100!!! Last day of triple digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*316 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*8 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*352 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Only 557 days until our next cruise


----------



## ChicosWife

99 Days!!! Double-digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avgsuperheroine

Double digits finally for our southern caribbean!  I am so excited!


----------



## JenPinks

63 days!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

58 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*7 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*351 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*315 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## KYDad

51 days!  We are getting so close!!! We are very Excited!!!

I need a vacation BAAAADLY!!!


----------



## JenPinks

62


----------



## Alohagirl73

233 days!


----------



## BigTex1986

41. SO very close.


----------



## egesicki

400 today!


----------



## GooniesAndy

Two! Dying over here!


----------



## dizneeat

*314 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*313 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*312 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

95 days!


----------



## bcwife76

According to my Disney cruise app, 300 days and 12 hours!! Nearly under that 300 day mark at least


----------



## JenPinks

59


----------



## dizneeat

*311 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## wcw57

678....only


----------



## dennisbryce

*3 *Days till we sail on our "Wonderful" Panama cruise   
*347 *Days till we are back on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

94!


----------



## wajones2

only 8 days to go!


----------



## ANGRebel

31 days until our WONDERful Thanksgiving cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*310 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Blended Disney

12 Days until our first cruise!


----------



## jlynch924

50 days!


----------



## voelker06

54 Days!!!!!


----------



## JenPinks

57


----------



## dizneeat

*309 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## iambasicallyanna

4 days until our cruise honeymoon!!


----------



## ChicosWife

92 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*308 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

We leave for Disney in 4 days and go on the Fantasy in 6!!!!


----------



## texas disney mom

56!  Seems like yesterday 300 was on our chalkboard.


----------



## jenpink

70 more days


----------



## dizneeat

*307 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*306 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*305 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## LaceC

321...whew that seems so long!


----------



## DisneyPups

I can FINALLY say 38 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

88 days until our DREAM cruise!!!


----------



## ChristmasElf

4 and a half more days!!!


----------



## Katykins14

488 - Not that I'm counting or anything...!


----------



## dizneeat

*304 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Smeece

30............


----------



## wilma-bride

5 months today!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

87 days!!! We are in the 80's and now LESS than 3 months!!


----------



## pacific mermaid

200 days till we step aboard the Wonder for our second Disney cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*303 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ariel-and-eric

151 More days!!  Also known as too many!!!


----------



## zebsterama

Whatever the banner says at the bottom of my signature ...  ... but WAY too many!


----------



## ariel-and-eric

152 days and counting!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

86 and they can't come fast enough!


----------



## JackieB10

79 Days!!


----------



## BrandiBelliveau

393... Started the countdown at 536


----------



## JenPinks

*50!!!! OMG*


----------



## chimo2u

2 days!!! We depart oct 31 on the Fantasy!


----------



## JenPinks

49!!!


----------



## kddlm

148 but started at 421 so it seems right around corner!!  Hoping to speed through the holidays


----------



## dizneeat

*302 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

85!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess aleya

8 days!!


----------



## ravensterling3

400 days of driving my dh nuts


----------



## DisneyPups

34 and i will SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOF TOPS, b/c it was a last minute (expensive! yowsa!) decision as we were having withdrawal!  HOORAY!


----------



## dizneeat

*301 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

65 days until our back to back.


----------



## mevans9066

13 days till the Disney Wonder on our first disney cruise! !!


----------



## DVC-Don

28


----------



## dizneeat

*300 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Alohagirl73

218 days until the Magic begins!!!


----------



## jlynch924

40!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*299 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## diznie

161 days, and crazy planning and reading like I'm going next week


----------



## dizneeat

*298 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Pygmypuff07

41 days


----------



## scootch

26.... never planned one this quickly. #7 for us


----------



## Smeece

24...............


----------



## ChicosWife

81 Days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*297 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

80 days until our DREAM cruise!


----------



## jenpink

60 days until our back to back on the Magic.

319 days until our next transatlantic


----------



## Tama-chan

3 more days to Fantasy  cant wait!!!!


----------



## Jack15129

12 days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*296 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

79 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are in the 70's!!!!!


----------



## Smeece

22!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*295 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## cindyzig

24 days!  Whoopee!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*294 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## cantontrebor

100 days!!!  It just feels sooooo much closer once you dip below triple digits.


----------



## ANGRebel

We leave in 13 days, and get on the Wonder in 14 days!


----------



## Pygmypuff07

37 days


----------



## dizneeat

*293 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## MommyTo5

We'll be getting ready to drive to the port in exactly 9 weeks!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*292 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## travelwith2

395...a long time from now...


----------



## dizneeat

*291 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## KYDad

Not much longer!!!  I can't believe I'm under 1 month to go!


----------



## MommyP

It's getting closer!!! And with the holidays time is sure to FLY BY


----------



## preciouspups

We leave this Saturday and I can't wait!


----------



## Broe2229

29 days!!Magic


----------



## August2010

5 days!!! Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*290 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dcassetta

How many days?              ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blended Disney

Just got back on Friday from Dream with DW/DstepS/DS/DstepD...now only 128 days for DW and DD (wasn't able to go on Dream cruise) on the Magic!


----------



## Matrix21

85 days until our Disney Wedding cruise!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

73 days and tonight we get to do our online check-in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

11 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*288 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Smeece

14.................


----------



## JenPinks

35


----------



## dennisbryce

*319 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

71 and online check-in done!!!!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

28!!!
It seems like it's taken so long to get under a month, and now it seems to be approaching so quickly because I have so much to accomplish before leaving!


----------



## ANGRebel

1 Week, (7 Days) until we sail out on our WONDERful Thanksgiving cruise! So excited and our girls (DD2 & DD5) don't know about it yet! Hopefully we can get a great reaction from them when we get to the ship!


----------



## bcwife76

276 days until our WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## SarahCB

2 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

70 and can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thankfully, the holidays always seem to fly by!


----------



## dizneeat

*287 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*286 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## mershell

30 days 'til we sail!!!!


----------



## jenpink

50 days until our back to back on the Magic.


----------



## jlynch924

26 days!!!!


----------



## yorkieteacher

19 days, 5 hours and 40 minutes! And I just keep checking my Disney app! Three weeks from today we will be in Nassau!


----------



## dizneeat

*285 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

6 days and counting........


----------



## dizneeat

*284 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## DisneyPups

Could it be? 18 days? HOORAY!


----------



## LovinDisney2015

3 days, 11 hrs. 14 min. I am so excited for our first Disney cruise! I also want to thank all of you for all the info being posted. It has helped my planning from the very beginning.


----------



## Smeece

10 ..................


----------



## dennisbryce

*315 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## cantontrebor

90 days!  I text my family in 10 day increments.  Loved sending that text this morning!


----------



## mevelandry

13 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*283 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## DisneyNDecember

We are finally in the "teens" today for our very FIRST cruise on the Disney Dream-- first cruise ever !!!!! Finally get to cross something off my bucket list !!!! 
And I passed my final exam for my CPCU designation yesterday-- I have been taking exams for this since 2009 & this was the LAST one !!!! Woo Hoo !!! I can finally relax & stop studying !!!! Count down is ON !!!!!!!


----------



## JenPinks

30 days!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

66 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mischief32

145 days to first cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*314 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*313 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

8 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Wow I did not even realize I had reached double digits but I'm at 94 days now until our Star Wars Day at Sea cruise on the Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

*282 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

65 days until our DREAM cruise!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

3 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*281 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## taymorel

2 days


----------



## Smeece

7 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*312 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

270 days until we are back on The Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*280 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*311 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## egesicki

1 year! Magic Nov 20th Thanksgiving! It's a leap year so 366 days!


----------



## Aubie 1957

1


----------



## dizneeat

*279 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## JenPinks

26 days.......can't believe it is almost here!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*310 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*278 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jwei

12 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are at 20 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*308 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Sunseeker17

5 days until the Magic out of Miami!


----------



## dizneeat

*277 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

60 days!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenpink

40 days until our back to back on the Magic.


----------



## dizneeat

*276 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ivanp91

340 days until I'm back on the Magic out of NYC


----------



## Smeece

2 days!!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmommy5909

347 until we're on the Magic out of NYC!!  Just got off the Fantasy 2-3 weeks ago & missing it so much!!


----------



## disny_luvr

4!


----------



## 4KsLUVDisney

17 days!!!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

We just changed our cruise so now we have a new countdown.....416 days *sob*


----------



## dennisbryce

*307 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## KYDad

Drum Roll Please . . . 

7 days til Disney and 9 til the MAGIC!!!


----------



## ivanp91

maddysmommy5909 said:


> 347 until we're on the Magic out of NYC!!  Just got off the Fantasy 2-3 weeks ago & missing it so much!!



Looks like you are on the cruise directly after me AND you got off the Fantasy a week or so (maybe the same day) before I boarded?! Wow! (my cruise was 11/07)

339 til my Magic cruise!!!


----------



## 1buckeyegirl

Today!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 192 days left


----------



## dizneeat

*275 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*306 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## maddysmommy5909

ivanp91 said:


> Looks like you are on the cruise directly after me AND you got off the Fantasy a week or so (maybe the same day) before I boarded?! Wow! (my cruise was 11/07)
> 
> 349 til my Magic cruise!!!


 
What a small world!!  We were on the Fantasy the week before you!  We got off on the 7th!  What stateroom were you in?  We were with a group of 37, wonder if you had one of our rooms!

We are on the cruise after you, too funny!


----------



## mevelandry

5 days.


----------



## ivanp91

338!!



maddysmommy5909 said:


> What a small world!!  We were on the Fantasy the week before you!  We got off on the 7th!  What stateroom were you in?  We were with a group of 37, wonder if you had one of our rooms!
> 
> We are on the cruise after you, too funny!



Very funny!  I was in 6550.


----------



## DVC-Don

2


----------



## dizneeat

*274 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*274 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*273 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*272 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## JenPinks

19!!!!!


----------



## mevelandry

2 days.


----------



## dizneeat

*271 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

35 days until our back to back on the Magic.


----------



## Alohagirl73

189 days until the Magic!


----------



## disneydiva16

14 days!!!


----------



## NEMO53

73 Days until the MAGIC


----------



## dennisbryce

*301 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*270 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

53 days until our DREAM cruise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*269 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*300 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## masoian

47 Days!


----------



## Aubie 1957

381


----------



## dizneeat

*268 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*299 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924

9!


----------



## wickedrodent

2 more days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*267 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*298 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

407 days until we are back on The Wonder  torture, I tell ya! Think I'll start a PTR in the new year


----------



## jenpink

30 days until our back to back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*266 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*297 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

*13 days!!!! OMG!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*265 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*40 days till the Magic!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*264 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Cruise-n-2015

14!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*295 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Kmh678

We sail out next Sunday. Nervous yet excited.


----------



## dizneeat

*263 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*294 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

In 6 days, we board the Magic for our second Grand Slam!  This GS was all done this year!


----------



## dizneeat

*262 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Kmh678

bobbiwoz said:


> In 6 days, we board the Magic for our second Grand Slam!  This GS was all done this year!


Are you going in the one out of Miami.


----------



## jenpink

25 days until we're back on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*261 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

44 days until our DREAM cruise!!!!


----------



## JenPinks

*8!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*292 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kmh678 said:


> Are you going in the one out of Miami.



Yes, in 4 days!  Are you??


----------



## dizneeat

*260 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bcwife76

400 days until we are back on The Wonder!


----------



## jkburns

49


----------



## dennisbryce

*291 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

7 days!!!!!!


----------



## dsdeleon

Got off 6 days ago and now 136 to go!


----------



## Kmh678

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, in 4 days!  Are you??


Yes I am


----------



## dennisbryce

*290 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## lillygator

364!!! yeah we are under the year mark!


----------



## dizneeat

*259 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Alohagirl73

177 days until the British Isles!!!!


----------



## Bee2u

7 days!


----------



## codex57

Tomorrow!  Currently posting from the MCO Hyatt.  Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*258 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## GatorMomInNC

ONE DAY TO GO TIL VERY MERRY MAGIC CRUISE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

FIVE DAYS!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kmh678 said:


> Yes I am



Great!  1 more day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

GatorMomInNC said:


> ONE DAY TO GO TIL VERY MERRY MAGIC CRUISE!!!!!!!!!



Yeah!


----------



## dizneeat

*257 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Tritonman

202 days till Alaska Cruise on the Wonder. It will be our 1st cruise.


----------



## jenpink

21 days until we're back on the Magic


----------



## Alohagirl73

175 days until the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*287 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*256 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*255 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*286 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Bee2u

3 days, 4 hours, 24minutes, 11 seconds!


----------



## dennisbryce

*285 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

18 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## JackieB10

30 Days until we are on our first Disney Cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*254 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*284 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*253 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Trera

77 days on the Magic for a 3 night to become PLATINUM!!!! Yeah


----------



## Ringsgal

329 days until our first cruise with DCL...and our first cruise ever!


----------



## NC State

125 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*252 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*251 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

15 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

34 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneydiva16

130 days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*250 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

13 days until we are back on the Magic.


----------



## Cruise-n-2015

TODAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*249 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*280 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*248 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*279 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*247 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

11 more days until we're back on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*278 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## SacCruiser

44 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*246 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## NHPixidust

21!!  Woot!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*245 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*276 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*244 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Shanti

5 days until our maiden voyage on the Magic!


----------



## princemickey

7 more till im back on the Fantasy.


----------



## dizneeat

*243 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jkburns

32


----------



## ChicosWife

26 days!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*242 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

6 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## NEMO53

45 Days until the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*273 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

66 days!


----------



## SacCruiser

39 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## hlizard

*6 Days!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*241 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## DancinBear63

25 Days to our second cruise on the Magic!!
(My ticker seems to be off by a day... oh well!)


----------



## lilmissy7789

124 days!! My 2nd cruise.... Westbound Panama Canal


----------



## ladypiph

46 days and we are on the Magic for the first time!!!


----------



## abja09

89 days until our spring break cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## SacCruiser

38 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## nikkistevej

223 days untl my 6th DCL- The Dream
297 days until my 7th DCL- The Dream Halloween on the High Seas YAY!!!

TOO FAR AWAY!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*272 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*240 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

4 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*271 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*239 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

3 days until we are back on the Magic   We leave for Florida tomorrow!


----------



## dennisbryce

*270 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disnygirl55

106 Days until our Star Wars Western Caribbean. Hurry Up, single digits!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

157 days until we are our Magical cruise


----------



## SacCruiser

36 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## MommyTo5

We're finally down to single digits!  1st Star Wars Day at Sea cruise is just 9 days away!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*238 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ChicosWife

21 days until our DREAM cruise!!!


----------



## scboyd

249 Days until our 7 days on Fantasy! At least I can now say later THIS year...


----------



## dennisbryce

*269 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*237 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## disneydancer98

*49 Days until we are sailing to Cozumel & Castaway Cay on the Wonder! *
*It's been 10 years since we last cruised, we can't wait! *
**


----------



## dyson0715

100 days until our first cruise!!


----------



## jenpink

One day


----------



## dennisbryce

*268 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## GrumpyBelle

22 more days


----------



## Sytrace

27 days until we set sail on the Fantasy.


----------



## disneydiva16

115 days!!!! So excited


----------



## dizneeat

*236 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ivanp91

299 days until my second Magic cruise!


----------



## diznie

95 days until my first concierge cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*267 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## seashell82

103 days until our first cruise! Star Wars Day on the Fantasy, can't wait!!


----------



## dizneeat

*235 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*266 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*234 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Sunshine1629

153 days to go!   

​


----------



## dennisbryce

*265 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*233 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## vitaminj




----------



## dennisbryce

*264 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*232 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*263 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*231 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## LizGirl

56 days until our first cruise EVER!  Star Wars Day at Sea on the Fantasy   I can not wait!


----------



## dennisbryce

*262 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

55 days until the Magic again!


----------



## dizneeat

*230 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*261 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jimmydeeney

dizneeat said:


> *235 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jimmydeeney

112 Days- panama canal cruise aboard Disney Wonder!
Live Laugh Love- all aboard.


----------



## dizneeat

*229 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Alohagirl73

147 days until our First time in the Magic!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*260 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## masoian

8 days!!


----------



## jenpink

250 days until our second transatlantic    Just got off the Magic this morning


----------



## ChicosWife

12 days!


----------



## bonnysammy

12!   (Well, 12 and some change.)


----------



## dizneeat

*228 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Trera

52 days


----------



## chunkymonkey

40 days until our 7-night Western Caribbean with *STAR WARS* Day at Sea on the Fantasy, then a week at the Polynesian Village at WDW!!


----------



## SacCruiser

26 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*259 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 3fish

13 more days. I feel like all I'm doing I'd preparing, seems like more work than Christmas!


----------



## NEMO53

30 Days


----------



## dizneeat

*227 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*258 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## MaizeRage25

39 days until we board the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*226 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dtuleya

*240 until we sail on the Fantasy! *


----------



## bcwife76

One year today!!!!  I guess that technically makes is 366 days since it's a leap year this year.


----------



## Dr Gunnie

I'm currently at 410 days, but that will probably change tomorrow because I'm planning on winning the powerball tonight.


----------



## dizneeat

Dr Gunnie said:


> I'm currently at 410 days, but that will probably change tomorrow because I'm planning on winning the powerball tonight.



*Good luck!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. *


----------



## Dr Gunnie

dizneeat said:


> *Good luck!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. *



Thanks... and after I win tonight, your next cruise will be on me!


----------



## dizneeat

Dr Gunnie said:


> Thanks... and after I win tonight, your next cruise will be on me!


----------



## dennisbryce

*257 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*225 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*256 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

8 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*224 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Nanaree

On our way to DIA.  Disney Fantasy here we come! Granddaughters are sleepy but screaming, laughing and wiggling in excitement!


----------



## dennisbryce

*255 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disneydancer98

37 days until we leave on our 2nd Disney cruise! 
It's been 10 years! We can't wait!


----------



## The Sasquatch

90 Days until the Dream! We will finally be gold this trip and it will be our first Conci 1 Bedroom and I dont know how but I got Cabana #12 this morning...Cant wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*223 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*254 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

15!


----------



## catshaw

55


----------



## Castillo Mom

Just booked for January of '17, 370 days for us!


----------



## dizneeat

*222 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## diznie

82 days until our 4th DCL cruise, first time concierge and first time cabana!


----------



## dennisbryce

*253 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bonnysammy

5!


----------



## dennisbryce

*252 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## FairyGrandmother

89 days until our Fantasy Star Wars cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*221 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ShanaMouse

*164 days to go until we're back on the Dream! *


----------



## dizneeat

*220 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*251 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

138 days until our MAGICal cruise!


----------



## SacCruiser

17 Days Until our Star Wars Day at Sea Cruise!


----------



## 3fish

4 Days!!!!


----------



## crystalk

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY] Heading to the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*219 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*250 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disneydancer98

32 days until the cruise, but 31 days until we leave for Miami!


----------



## wdw_monster

300!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

11!


----------



## dennisbryce

*249 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## chunkymonkey

Today is my 30 day mark!! Feb 20th Western Caribbean on the Fantasy with SWDAS!


----------



## dizneeat

*218 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Buckeye218

239 days until we're on the Fantasy.


----------



## ChicosWife

1 more full day of waiting before we fly out!!!!


----------



## vanessa3198

8 days!!


----------



## wdw_monster

*299!*


----------



## diznie

70 days to WDW 76 days to DCL Dream cruise.


----------



## hubie1313

86 days


----------



## Trera

41 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*217 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## minorthr

240


----------



## Lisa Garcia

282!


----------



## dennisbryce

*248 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Renea Havard

226 until #6
317 until #7


----------



## dizneeat

*216 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Soon!  8!


----------



## bcwife76

355 until #2


----------



## dennisbryce

*247 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*215 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*246 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## egesicki

300!


----------



## Kmh678

315 days until our second cruise and my sons first cruise. We are going on the Dream this time. So excited.


----------



## dizneeat

*214 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*245 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 132 days!!!


----------



## cantontrebor

20 DAYS!!!!!!

I need a break from the office.


----------



## dyson0715

Too many! 76 days


----------



## dizneeat

*213 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*244 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mischief32

76


----------



## princessnicchia

75!!!!  Online check in today!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*212 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## alyfreema

Just 15 days , doing the count down.


----------



## dennisbryce

*243 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## janie90

*12 DAYS* !!!


----------



## nikkistevej

186 until Disney Dream
267 until Halloween on the High Seas- Disney Dream


----------



## wdw_monster

293!!  I hate the waiting!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

351 until we're back on the Wonder.....

but only 116 days until we go to Maui


----------



## dizneeat

*211 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*242 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*210 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*241 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mommary

9 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*209 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

1!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 127 days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*240 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*208 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## wrf2e

Leaving today on the 7 night Southern Caribbean Wonder cruise!  I am so excited as this will be our first Disney cruise!


----------



## jenpink

120 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## mlegasse

13 days the wait is killing me


----------



## cpfolk

55 days until our first Disney cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

105!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*207 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*239 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*238 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## abja09

55 days until our Spring break cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*206 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*237 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*205 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## moremouse

233.  I don't count today or the day we leave.


----------



## oam

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


7 DAYS YEAH


----------



## Sunshine1629

124 days!  
​


----------



## dennisbryce

*236 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## BarbieGal457

*271* until our first Disney cruise - and first cruise ever!! We depart on 10/31 on the Disney Dream, just booked it an hour or so ago!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*204 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## 6brumfields

*119 Days 15 hours 57 mins. to Our 1st EVER CRUISE  June 3rd Disney Dream*.


----------



## dennisbryce

*235 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## CaterFamily

We have 35 days until our first trip out on the Dream! DW, DD9, DD7 and I are ALL super excited.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

On the Dream in 18 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*203 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## MouseyOne

30 Days until our first cruise on the Magic.  We've cruised on the Dream and loved it...hoping the Magic is just as impressive.


----------



## dennisbryce

*234 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*202 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dmetcalfrn

253 days!!


----------



## minnie56

Just booked yesterday! March 5 on the Fantasy.
Can't wait! I've sailed on her sister, the Dream and loved ..


----------



## dizneeat

*201 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

112 days until Alaskan cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## KayKayJS

30 days!! Just booked for the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*200 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## hubie1313

69 days until our 4 night on the Dream 4/18/2016


----------



## NEMO53

3 DAYS


----------



## dennisbryce

*231 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*199 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*230 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## cantontrebor

5 days! until our B2B Bahamas Cruise...2 stops at Castaway Cay.   Woo hoo!


----------



## dennisbryce

*229 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## cheermom2four

15 days!!! to experience our very first cruise ever (on Disney of course  )!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*198 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ktmomo77

10 days!! DH and I, first Disney cruise and our DS 1st cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*197 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## disneydiva16

74 days!!!! So excited!!


----------



## disneydiva16

Oh, and 243 days til Im on the Dream!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*228 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## oam

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


Woke up at a hotel in Ft. Lauderdale gonna be on the Wonder in 4 hrs


----------



## jenpink

108 days until Alaskan cruise on the Wonder


----------



## Recie

30 days until cruise #5.


----------



## dennisbryce

*227 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

114 days from now at this time, we will be at the Sail Away Party for our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## KingRichard

2 day's till B2B and leaving in about 20 hours for airport! 

Good timing as it will be *-2F* tomorrow when we leave!


----------



## dizneeat

*196 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bcwife76

335 days until we are back on The Wonder for our second cruise! Hey, at least it's under a year now!

100 days until we go to Maui - not Disney related but still happy to have a closer countdown ;-)


----------



## NC State

10 weeks from today!


----------



## dizneeat

*195 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

31 days until we are on the Magic!


----------



## 6brumfields

*110 days June 3rd Dream*


----------



## dennisbryce

*226 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 113 days until the British Isles!


----------



## dizneeat

*194 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*225 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ctdmabe

19 Days until Disney Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*193 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*224 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

105 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## chamberlain

Only 6 days until I'm on the Magic!


----------



## Tigerladyd

109 LONG days...


----------



## travelwith2

*297*


----------



## rosie611

172 days! I can't wait.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

20 days til my first cruise!!


----------



## lkcmac

130 days to our 2nd cruise aboard the Fantasy!!  Can't wait!


----------



## malbergotti

55 days until we sail on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*192 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## scgustafson

110 more days until we are underway on Disney Magic for the 12-night British Isles cruise.


----------



## shanethesaint88

206 more days till our 7 night eastern carribean cruise! First time on a cruise and I'm really excited!


----------



## dennisbryce

*223 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## SuperV

98 days till we cruise on Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*191 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*222 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mischief32

53 days


----------



## sep1180

We are in double digits!! 99 more days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*190 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*221 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*189 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## diznie

48 days until our first concierge cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*220 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## chunkymonkey

We leave TOMORROW on the Fantasy for Star Wars Day at Sea!!
2nd DCL cruise and first time on the Fantasy! We cannot wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*188 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

100 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*219 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dmetcalfrn

239!


----------



## Meriweather

we leave on the Fantasy ONE week from today


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

See Ticker below.


----------



## angelinaxox

40 days!


----------



## stacy347

48 days until we do an overnight at POR, and get on the Magic the next day!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I'll know when they announce them darn Alaskan cruises!


----------



## dizneeat

*187 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## canyoncam

69 days until 10th cruise and 2nd Panama Canal crossing!!!!


----------



## MrOswinOswald

Five days to go untill my FIRST DISNEY CRUISE!!!


----------



## WeLoveStitch42

Too many


----------



## dennisbryce

*218 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*217 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## NC State

*2 months from today!*


----------



## dizneeat

*186 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## mickeysgirl17

13 days!!!!


----------



## Birddog32

62 days.  We just booked today on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*185 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## teacher5

11 days until our 7th Disney cruise and first one on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*216 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 6brumfields

*100 Days*


----------



## dizneeat

*184 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*215 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

135!


----------



## Getchell Williams

Only *10* more days for us!!! First time on any kind of cruise.  5 nights on the Disney Wonder.  (Cozumel & Castaway Cay)


----------



## dizneeat

*183 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

95 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*214 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*213 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Recie

15 more days.


----------



## diznie

6 weeks!!


----------



## dizneeat

*182 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Auditor

253 days until our first 7-night itinerary!  Decided to try the Fantasy after 3 great cruises on the Dream.  Can't wait!


----------



## scgustafson

100 more days until our 12-night British Isles Cruise on the Disney Magic!


----------



## dennisbryce

*212 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

99 days!!! Finally in double digits!


----------



## collectoraholic

Two weeks!


----------



## kmix78

217 days ... Seems so far away


----------



## teacher5

*6 days until our 7 night cruise on the Fantasy!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*211 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*180 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*179 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*210 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

3 more days until the Magic!!


----------



## Recie

12 more days until we are on the Magic.


----------



## bcwife76

318 days until we're back on the Wonder 

Why is it I always have the longest countdown? lol


----------



## squeakywhiskers

347!  Back on the Fantasy and first cruise as Gold CC, so excited!!


----------



## mikeymouse1223

180 days!  Back on the Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean!


----------



## teacher5

4 days until 7 night Fantasy cruise!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*209 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*178 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## disneyairforceguy

30 days till our first cruise ever! It's only a 3 day, but I'll take it as that's all the wife will try for our fist.


----------



## ZsLuvDisney

FINALLY under 60 days!


----------



## Buckeye218

199 days and counting to the Fantasy...


----------



## Katykins14

OK, bcwife76, I'll start our countdown...we're at 361 days until we're on the Fantasy!  I have the longest countdown now (and I don't like that!!!)


----------



## jenpink

90 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## krisinparis

14 days exactly!!!


----------



## cloggedDrain

4 more days!


----------



## Trera

2 days!!


----------



## jack87891

Trera said:


> 2 days!!


32!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

13!


----------



## dennisbryce

*208 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*177 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## wlee7

*58 *days until we are back on the Fantasy! Can't wait to go to Serenity Bay...


----------



## Jess_S

A mere 14  months for me.  The good news is that I have a land-based vacation coming up in 94 days.


----------



## dizneeat

*176 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*207 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*206 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Blended Disney

Finally under two weeks...13 Days!


----------



## cloggedDrain

One more day!


----------



## superret

63 more days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*175 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## teacher5

One more day!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*174 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bcwife76

Katykins14 said:


> OK, bcwife76, I'll start our countdown...we're at 361 days until we're on the Fantasy!  I have the longest countdown now (and I don't like that!!!)



Awww thank ya ;-) Welcome to the 'it's over 300 days why can't my countdown be shorter' club!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 92 days


----------



## scgustafson

Alohagirl73 said:


> Just 92 days



Are you on the British Isles cruise?


----------



## dennisbryce

*205 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

85 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

*204 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

91! more days until our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## dennisbryce

*203 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## hubie1313

41 days til our second cruise


----------



## moremouse

Down to 199.  Still feels like forever.


----------



## SCPixie

*20! *


----------



## dizneeat

*172 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*171 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## diznie

30 days!!


----------



## sep1180

79!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*202 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Recie

4 days until cruise #5.


----------



## dennisbryce

*201 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*170 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## cheermom2four

*178 days till our 2nd cruise!*


----------



## bcwife76

According to my DCL app, 309....at least we are nearly _under_ 300 days


----------



## dyson0715

1 month from today


----------



## Bumbling Bee

89 days until cruise number 6!


----------



## dennisbryce

*200 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Katykins14

351 - way too many!


----------



## dennisbryce

*Finally in the 100's     *
*199 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

86 days until our Magical cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*168 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## kmix78

203 days until we arrive in Orlando, but 204 till we set sail. 
Too darn long.


----------



## Lunchlady

393 days until our first Disney cruise to celebrate 20 magical years of marriage.


----------



## jenpink

80 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*167 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*198 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*166 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*197 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*196 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ALK$Disney

25


----------



## dizneeat

*165 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Thrifty Canadian

349 - first timers!


----------



## limabeanies

10 days until my 1st cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*164 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## laugh_n_loudly

*12 days!!! *  Our family's first cruise, and they don't have a clue! We are dropping (vague) hints daily until the last day of school before spring break.


----------



## dennisbryce

*195 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## lucas

*1*


----------



## dennisbryce

*194 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*163 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## mischief32

25


----------



## dennisbryce

*193 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*162 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*192 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## krisinparis

We are sailing TODAY!!!


----------



## OneBadApple

197 days until our first Disney Cruise to celebrate 25 years of marriage


----------



## dizneeat

*161 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*191 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Oursweetworld

We are sailing on our first Disney cruise in a few short hours


----------



## dizneeat

*160 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dizneeat

*159 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## jenpink

71 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## scgustafson

77 days until our 12-night British Isles Cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## diznie

19 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*190 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

298 days until we set sail on the Wonder again!     Finally under 300 days!!


----------



## ariel-and-eric

8 More days--- !!!!


----------



## jack87891

14!!!
Looking forward to it


----------



## vandy

351 days.  Hope the time flies by fast.


----------



## Karebear13

140 Days till our fourth cruise!!!!


----------



## Justin91

77 Days until our first cruise!!!


----------



## Viviene Anthony

4 months, 3 weeks and 5 days (146 days) before we sail to Alaska on the Disney Wonder!


----------



## dennisbryce

*189 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Disneyfanaddict

4 days for us!  First cruise, so excited!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*188 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## laugh_n_loudly

*5 *Days until the cruise of a lifetime!


----------



## dennisbryce

*187 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

68 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*186 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Justin91

66 days until disneyworld, 71 days until Fantasy Eastern Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## diznie

2 weeks!


----------



## dennisbryce

*185 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Kathyeba76

217!!!
I just put the deposit down. So excited! I think I'm more excited than my 8 year old. This is ourb second one. First was 5 days to theb Bahamas. This one is 7 days western Caribbean and out party of 8 is now 9 with our niece joining us. My dad will have all 4 grandkids there.


----------



## jack87891

9!!!!!!

10-  The number of days til we rebook!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 72 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

187!


----------



## CScott095

36 DAYS!!!! 36 DAYS!!!! I am seriously out of control about this right now.


----------



## CScott095

MrOswinOswald said:


> Five days to go untill my FIRST DISNEY CRUISE!!!



AND?????


----------



## lorimay

*400* days.......seems like forever


----------



## scgustafson

71 more days until our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## diznie

12 days. Two weeks from now I'm enjoying cabana #25!


----------



## Diznerd13

6 MORE DAYS!!!! We booked almost a year and some days ago....i thought it would never get here!!!!


----------



## jenpink

65 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*183 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## swimfin

68 days until the Fantasy Eastern Caribbean and 66 days until WDW!


----------



## hanscarlet

3 WEEKS FROM TODAY! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## MomtheSaint

ONLY SIX MORE DAYS!!!   EeeEEeeK!  SO EXCITED!!   Our 1st Disney cruise...definitely not our last


----------



## dyson0715

14


----------



## scgustafson

69 more days until our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.


----------



## dennisbryce

*182 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*181 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## The Sasquatch

16 days until the Dream...199 days until the Fantasy


----------



## CScott095

CScott095 said:


> 36 DAYS!!!! 36 DAYS!!!! I am seriously out of control about this right now.


[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## dennisbryce

*180 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

60 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Aubie 1957

58 days and counting!


----------



## Dopey416

52 Days and it's off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*179 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*148 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bcwife76

287 days, too long! But hey, we started around the 400 day mark, so getting better


----------



## Rabb it

I think I have everyone beat.. 317 more days...


----------



## dizneeat

*147 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*178 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mevelandry

369 days before the cruise, and I just paid my part of the cruise in full (DH and I split bills 50-50% for everything) ...  (Pre-cruise WDW stay and plane tickets to buy now...)


----------



## NC State

3 weeks from today!


----------



## Alex Carlton

34 days
3 hours
32 minutes
30 seconds

Recieved the best mail all year.. Luggage tags


----------



## scgustafson

65 days from now, we will be finishing second seating dinner on the first night of our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.
One half-year, 6-months, or 183 days from now, we will be getting underway on our 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy.


----------



## swimfin

63 days
6 hours
19 minutes
16 seconds
AND then it will be 12:01 on the day we embark!  Eastern Fantasy!


----------



## jack87891

My Disney app says 23 hours
Hmm. I remember when it was 300 days
Pretty cool


----------



## dyson0715

7 days


----------



## dizneeat

*146 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*177 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ThatCOprep

Just booked it today and it's 42 days away!


----------



## dizneeat

*145 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## CanuckOnaBoat

going on first Disney Cruise in 87 days!  Alaska. Can't wait .  For my 40th birthday with extended family.  I have a 3 year old and 1 year old. wanted a vacation where everyone would be happy.


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

6 days to go!

AKK


----------



## ladyofthetramp

11 days to our short, but sweet, get-a-way on the Dream!


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

ladyofthetramp said:


> 11 days to our short, but sweet, get-a-way on the Dream!



Have a great time. My wife just spent 9 months in Chemo and radiation treatments for breast cancer and is now cancer free, so this is her reward for being amazingly brave though the whole thing!  Of course having her well is my reward!

AKK


----------



## tazmanrmv

22 days away, can't wait for my first Disney cruise.


----------



## caughtabug

145 'til Disney Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean


----------



## TXDCLfan

Tonka's Skipper said:


> Have a great time. My wife just spent 9 months in Chemo and radiation treatments for breast cancer and i*s now cancer free*, so this is her reward for being amazingly brave though the whole thing!  Of course having her well is my reward!
> 
> AKK



Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## dennisbryce

*176 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*144 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## darnheather

http://diswhiz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/disney-fab-five.jpg


----------



## dennisbryce

*175 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*143 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Tonka's Skipper said:


> Have a great time. My wife just spent 9 months in Chemo and radiation treatments for breast cancer and is now cancer free, so this is her reward for being amazingly brave though the whole thing!  Of course having her well is my reward!
> 
> AKK



Best wishes to you and your wife.  May you both be well and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

ladyofthetramp said:


> Best wishes to you and your wife.  My you both be well and have a wonderful trip!




Thank You.........She is busy finishing packing as we speak!

AKK


----------



## dennisbryce

*174 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

Two months (61 days) from now, we will be starting our life boat drill on our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic.
179 days until our 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Tonka's Skipper said:


> Thank You.........She is busy finishing packing as we speak!
> 
> AKK



I have dragged the suitcases down, pulled out the passports.  5 inches of snow here yesterday, it really can't come fast enough!


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

ladyofthetramp said:


> I have dragged the suitcases down, pulled out the passports.  5 inches of snow here yesterday, it really can't come fast enough!



Just about the same here. Weare in the Northwest corner of ct.

AKK


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Tonka's Skipper said:


> Just about the same here. Weare in the Northwest corner of ct.
> 
> AKK



Northern Massachusetts- after a mild winter, last two days have been not so great.  Better than last year!


----------



## ALK$Disney

4 days. 

1 Day till POR.


----------



## dizneeat

*142 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## amwhitaker

282 days and counting down!


----------



## dennisbryce

*173 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## hanscarlet

10 days 10 days 10 days!!!


----------



## dyson0715

2 days until WDW 4 until DCL.


----------



## Sparkie

*30 days! Until my Mother's day cruise with my Mother, my Daughters and my Granddaughters... oh, and we let my husband and my brother come too. I so excited!!!*


----------



## darnheather




----------



## dennisbryce

*172 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*141 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## Megan Cocke

245 Days until our Merrytime Cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## darnheather

Forgot to do yesterday's so here it is!


----------



## darnheather

Now I'm on the right track!


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

91 Days 

I am leaving on July 9th on the Fantasy! It will be my 12th cruise but my first time going on the Fantasy. I am SUPER excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*140 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*171 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## PryncessLace

29!


----------



## darnheather

Getting up very early in the morning to hit the road so here is my temporary farewell to Dis and hello to DCL!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*139 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dyson0715

Zero


----------



## dennisbryce

*170 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ThatCOprep

35 Days until Im back on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*138 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## interested

<a href='http://www.cruiseclocks.com/'><img border='0' src="http://www.cruiseclocks.com/ticker/2610354273/ticker.png"></a><br><a href='http://www.cruisingtalk.com'>Need some cruise help?</a>


----------



## jenpink

50 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

*169 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 6brumfields

_54 Days June 3rd Disney Dream_


----------



## lbus42

6 more days!  April 16th on the Fantasy


----------



## Judyat

20 days to the Wonder and the Panama Canal. Yes!


----------



## dizneeat

*137 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*168 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

306 days, getting closer and closer to under 300 days


----------



## mevelandry

359... It's taking forever! (But I guess it's better than no cruise at all!)


----------



## dizneeat

*136 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## bostonpluto

5!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Too many...Not until Thanksgiving!


----------



## dennisbryce

*167 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*166 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*135 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER *​


----------



## scgustafson

As of today:
53 days until 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic
171 days until 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy
430 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy (booked this morning)


----------



## dizneeat

*134 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 

499 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## ChicosWife

Just booked today, so 520 days.....


----------



## Floridatinaherb

Booked yesterday...only 414 days 18 hours until check-in on the Disney Fantasy!!!


----------



## trishypoo

10!


----------



## Mo Disney plz

7 days until my first Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## nancyjo1998

Just booked for August 5, 2017, so we have......
477 days left


----------



## thechief

22 for 13th Fantasy 7 day eastern
223 for 14th Fantasy 7 day eastern 
429 for 15th Fantasy 11 day southern


----------



## bcwife76

274 days until cruise #2 and now.........475 days until cruise #3!!!!!


----------



## Adreyer

465


----------



## dennisbryce

*165 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*374* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*133 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 

498 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

45 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.


----------



## dennisbryce

*164 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*373* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## wcw57

after a radical and unexpected change in our cruise plans, I am proud to announce that we are saiing roughly 6 months sooner than anticipated...

less than a year....I've been waiting 2 years to post THAT

*308 days*


----------



## ChicosWife

518!


----------



## trishypoo

Doing the single digit dance.....9 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*132 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 

497 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*163 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*372* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

50 days until our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic
24 weeks (168 days) until our 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy
61 weeks (427 days) until our 11-night Southern Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy

Just realized the highest count anyone can currently have is 534 days if they are on the September 30th, 2017 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy.


----------



## dizneeat

*131 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 

496 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*162 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*371* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## ThatCOprep

27 until a week on the fantasy.

516 until Eastern Western B2B on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*130 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


495 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## interested

48. ️


----------



## ANGRebel

327 days until our first B2B! Cruises 3&4, just wish it was closer! :-(


----------



## dennisbryce

*161 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*370* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*129 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


494 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Ozarkglittergirl

416 days...Disney Dream double dip Bahamas
Ozarkglittergirl


----------



## jenpink

41 more days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder 

388 more days until our second transatlantic on the Magic


----------



## wlee7

10 days and we'll be off to the Caribbean!


----------



## Sunshine1629

48 more days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*160 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*369* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Blended Disney

405 Days to Dream...was hoping to get in another cruise before this but it looks like we might just get a few days at BCV in the spring instead.


----------



## Rabb it

298, UNDER 300 NOW!!!!


----------



## NC State

2 days!!!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

18!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*128 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


493 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*159 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*368* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*127 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


492 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*158 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*367* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## NC State

0 
I leave tomorrow!


----------



## scgustafson

NC State said:


> 0
> I leave tomorrow!



Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## bcwife76

267 days until cruise #2 and 468 days until cruise #3!!


----------



## SNicksed

17 more days until we're back on the Magic for DCL #22!!! First time on Magic since re-imagination.


----------



## dizneeat

*126 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


491 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

_*280 days until 2nd Disney Dream Cruise!!

*_​


----------



## Conceptualice

497. @_@


----------



## wilma-bride

366 days1 1 year tomorrow I will be boarding the Disney Wonder for the WBPC


----------



## dennisbryce

*157 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*366* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## MSPeeler

31 days and counting!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*125 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


490 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*156 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*365* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## swimfin

41 days; 3 hours; 18 minutes; 50 seconds!!  7 day Fantasy Eastern Caribbean!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*124 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


489 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## The Notorious RIC

113 days until we are off to the Great White North.......Alaska here we come!!!!


----------



## Lacoccinelle

Today!  So excited!


----------



## jenpink

36 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## interested

42 days until we sail the British Isles!


----------



## dennisbryce

*155 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*364* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*123 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


488 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*154 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*363* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

41 days until 12-night British Isle cruise on Disney Magic
159 days until 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy
418 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy

Also, 245 days until 4-night Bahamas Holiday cruise on Disney Magic (if I can convince the wife)


----------



## dizneeat

*122 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


487 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*153 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*362* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## wdwfan

One year and 4 months until our Alaskan cruise.


----------



## Alohagirl73

40 days until British Isles!


----------



## dizneeat

*121 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


486 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*152 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*361* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

*10* days *2* hours *7* minutes *30* seconds!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*120 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


485 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

double post - sorry!​


----------



## dennisbryce

*151 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*360* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*119 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


484 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*150 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*359* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## abja09

477 days until our Mediterranean cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## meg8182000

19 days until I depart on the Disney Wonder from San Diego to Vancouver! My first west coast cruise and my 8th DCL cruise!

So excited!!!


----------



## SNicksed

*9 more days until the MAGIC begins!!!*


----------



## tsteve

9 days - I am so excited!!!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

7 more days until a quick b'day getaway!


----------



## wlee7

Tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## bcwife76

259 days until cruise #2 to the Bahama's  and 460 days until cruise #3 to Alaska!!


----------



## EASchechter

519 days. Sigh.


----------



## jabrony76

56 Days!!!


----------



## DlandAP

373 days until we sail away on the Wonder.


----------



## dizneeat

*118 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


483 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

30 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*149 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*358* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## NC State

Just returned from the Wonder on Wednesday and now planning for the Magic.....278 more days!


----------



## The Grays

29 days till Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Aerin75

1 year. 5 months. 7 days. Already obsessing!


----------



## tlprice

180 days until Halloween at WDW (got to make my ADRs today).  182 until 2nd Disney Cruise (Western Caribbean Fantasy Halloween).  189 days until Universal Orlando.  191 days until Christmas at WDW.  Can't wait to do Halloween and Christmas in one trip!


----------



## wdw_monster

199!


----------



## dizneeat

*117 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


482 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*148 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*357* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Elliesmama

Only 422 more days!


----------



## scgustafson

Five weeks (35 days) until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
Five months (153 days) until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
And a five-unfriendly 412 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*147 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*356* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Kimberly9701

Too Many.


----------



## wcw57

two hundred ninety one days.......

or, roughly, 

6984 hours.........


----------



## goterps1986

5 days!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*116 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


481 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

6 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*115 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


480 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*146 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*355* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## egesicki

200 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*114 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


479 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*145 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*354* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder


----------



## jenpink

dennisbryce said:


> *145 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy
> *354* Days till our EBPC on the Wonder



Won't you be westbound not eastbound a year from now on the Wonder?


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

11 more Days until the Dream and too many until the Fantasy in Sept.!


----------



## jrez

3 days


----------



## Rabb it

283 days


----------



## scgustafson

32 days until 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic
150 days until 7-night Western Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy
409 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean cruise on Disney Fantasy


----------



## gruffudd242

87 days till we're on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*113 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


478 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*144 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*353* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

jenpink said:


> Won't you be westbound not eastbound a year from now on the Wonder?


 Yes 
So used to putting EBPC on everything from last year...Hopefully by the cruise WBPC will be engraved in my brain


----------



## Justin91

29 Days!!!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

1 day...done packing!


----------



## Sparkie

*3 DAYS!!!

In the final packing zone!*


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

2 more days till my Most MAGICal Mother's Day Meet-up with My Main Mouse for My Birthday


----------



## jenpink

25 days until I am off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

1 month (31 days) until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
149 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
235 days until 4-night Bahamas on Disney Dream (if I can convince the wife)
408 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy


----------



## nancyjo1998

457 days until cruise #3 Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean
466 days until cruise #4 Disney Dream Bahama


----------



## MomtoBJSF

86 more days!


----------



## Sparkie

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> 2 more days till my Most MAGICal Mother's Day Meet-up with My Main Mouse for My Birthday



ME TOO! Its me, my mom, my daughter and my granddaughters... I let DH come too


----------



## dizneeat

*112 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


477 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*143 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*352* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## cding2531

28 Days


----------



## Tara1975

149 days!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> 2 more days till my Most MAGICal Mother's Day Meet-up with My Main Mouse for My Birthday


I *CAN'T* wait to go back home.  Its cold and rainy and depressing here in NY


----------



## wl1117

99 days till Alaska on the Wonder.

...and hopefully, 267 till the next one (booking onboard).


----------



## dizneeat

*111 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


476 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*142 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*351* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## suedon70

244 days until the Dream!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 29 days until the MAGICal British Isles!


----------



## Verandah Man




----------



## Rabb it

280 freaking days :\


----------



## summerskye

Down to 62, still way too many.


----------



## Aubie 1957

21 days and counting.


----------



## zawisza

399 days.....well at least it is under 400 now


----------



## dizneeat

*110 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


475 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Bear3412

Infinity.   .......

Priced out for now I hope.  

Of course, never say never.


----------



## jenpink

22 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Aerin75

517 days... But I'm still waiting to book!


----------



## dennisbryce

]*141 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*350* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

Four weeks (28 days) until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
146 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
405 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy


----------



## Conceptualice

481 days until our Western Caribbean Fantasy Cruise... But hopefully time will fly by quickly!


----------



## GEK209

75 days until our 3rd Disney Cruise, this time on the Fantasy.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## 6brumfields

25 Days


----------



## jdrobinson06

Still 139 days---I cannot wait until I am to double digits!!


----------



## Rochayen

102 days until our first cruise!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*109 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


474 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*140 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*349* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## BarbMike821

237. It feels like it'll never get here.


----------



## Aubie 1957

19 days.............


----------



## Justin91

25 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*108 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


473 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

20 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*139 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*348* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## GoneWDWCrazy

24 days until me and ds' (8) first cruise ever!!! I can't wait, partially bc he doesn't know yet. Three night cruise (wish it was longer) but then we'll head to the world for 6 days. 

We had our first Disney trip last year over Thanksgiving, but we were only at MK for two days bc we did Universal too. Two days at MK was just not enough! I caught the Disney World fever and have to go back to see the other parks. What have I gotten myself into?? My hardworking parents could never afford to go to Disney when I was a kid, so I'm making up for lost time. I love it so much, but I don't think I'm alone I'm glad I found the Dis and fellow disnerds.  

Cruisin' with Mickey real soon!!


----------



## hanscarlet

353 boo


----------



## Justin91

23


----------



## CScott095

Got off of the Magic on May 8th and now 245 days until I get back on!


----------



## Justin91

22!!!


----------



## Trera

Just booked last night.................30 days and counting!


----------



## dennisbryce

*138 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*347* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*107 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


472 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## MSPeeler

12 days!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

5 Days!


----------



## bcwife76

247 days until we cruise to the Bahamas!  

448 days until we cruise to Alaska!


----------



## Trera

29 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*137 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*346* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*106 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


471 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*136 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*345* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Trera

28 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*105 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


470 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

34 days!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

24 days! 


  ​


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

205 days to my first cruise!


----------



## scgustafson

23 days until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic (#7)
141 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (#8)
227 days until 4-night Christmas Bahamas on Disney Dream (if I can convince the wife, #9?)
400 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (#9 for sure, possibly #10)


----------



## Aubie 1957

Only 15 days


----------



## Sytrace

17 days and counting


----------



## dennisbryce

*135 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*344* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## GEK209

63 days for WDW and 69 days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! So excited!


----------



## dennisbryce

*134 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*343* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Alohagirl73

Only 21 days until our Magic cruise around the British Isles!!!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Is anyone's countdown ticker not working?  Mine is adding days instead of subtracting them!  I should be at 19 days, but my ticker shows 21!  I noticed this yesterday when my original ticker was showing two months!  I thought maybe I had entered in the wrong date by error and made a new one.  It was accurate yesterday, showing 20 days.  But today it shows 21!


----------



## dizneeat

*103 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


468 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

*102 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


467 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

14 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder.  2 weeks from today


----------



## Justin91

19 Days!!!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

257 until Disney cruise #4!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*133 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*342* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Disney22714

473


----------



## Aubie 1957

11 days and counting..............


----------



## dennisbryce

*132 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*341* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## richkaryn

12 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*101 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


466 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## 6brumfields

17 days


----------



## dizneeat

*100 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


465 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*131 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*340* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## ChicosWife

485 days until our reserved cruise, but hubby is wobbly on cancelling and going to WDW instead. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## superret

just came back from the Fantasy last week, 279 days til the next one


----------



## dizneeat

*99 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


464 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*130 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*339* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dennisbryce

*129 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*338* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*98 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


463 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

10 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Rabb it

267 days, where's the gun emoji?


----------



## weldon

34 days until our first cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*97 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


462 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*128 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*337* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

What my ticker says!


----------



## bcwife76

237 days until we cruise the Bahamas on the Wonder! 

438 days until we cruise to Alaska on the Wonder! 

On the upside, we leave for Maui in less than 24 hours!!!  Not a cruise, but I'll take it


----------



## dizneeat

*96 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


461 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## MSPeeler

*1 DAY!
  *


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 14 days until cruising the British Isles!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*127 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*336* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

Fourteen days until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
132 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
391 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy

Also, 218 days until 4-night Christmas Bahamas on Disney Magic, if I can convince the wife.


----------



## dennisbryce

*126 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*335* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## Rabb it

264


----------



## dizneeat

*95 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


460 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

7 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## Nick Taylor

6 days


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

56 days (8 weeks) until we cruise to Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Less than 13 days!!!


----------



## Nick Taylor

Six days soooooo excited


----------



## dizneeat

*94 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


459 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## RACHEL_GB

62 days until our first ever cruise!!!


I was trying to work out how full our cruise is (we have a guaranteed oceanview booked so on tenter hooks to see what we get), and when I look at available rooms it looks like there are 30 left on the Disney Magic - is that "full" for 9 weeks to go?  Most of the availability is verandah

Haven't told the kids yet, we are going to surprise them a few weeks before..anyone have any fun ideas for breaking the news?

R


----------



## dennisbryce

*125 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy  
*334* Days till our WBPC on the Wonder


----------



## 6brumfields

_9 days_


----------



## dizneeat

*93 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


458 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## scgustafson

As of today:
11 days until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic (7)
129 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (8)
215 days until 4-night Bahamas Christmas on Disney Dream (9?, if I can convince the wife)
388 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (9, possibly 10)
494 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (10, possibly 11) - back-to-back
498 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (11, possibly 12) - back-to-back

And the highest number anyone can have right now is 584 days for the 7-night Eastern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy departing December 30th, 2017.


----------



## Sneezie

11 Days until my 3-day jaunt on the Dream 

336 Days until my 2nd WBPC cruise (which I plan to book while onboard next week!)


----------



## dizneeat

*92 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


457 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*123 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

3 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*91 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


456 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Trera

14 days and it cant get here fast enough!


----------



## dennisbryce

*122 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jane01jp

On the bus to Port Canaveral right now. 33 days until Norwegian Fjords cruise.


----------



## crazy4wdw

I have 527 days until my 11/4/2017 Fantasy cruise


----------



## grest

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


17 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*90 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


455 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*121 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

2 days until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## JenPinks

421


----------



## disny_luvr

I just booked a cruise today and have 498 looooong days to wait.


----------



## ChicosWife

560 lllloooonnnngggg days away...


----------



## dizneeat

*89 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


454 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

1 day until we are off to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## hygienist999

Only 7 Days until we set sail on the Disney Magic for the 12 night British Isles Cruise, leaving from Dover, England.  Happy Dance with Pixie Dust.


----------



## ThatCOprep

474 days until Western Caribbean Cruise!

481 days Until Eastern Caribbean!

Back 2 Back on the Fantasy!


----------



## SpartanKen

446 days until Friday August 18 2017 - 3 days on the Dream.


----------



## MaineChapmans

82 days...


----------



## dizneeat

*88 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


453 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## psac

1!!!!! Getting on the Wonder tomorrow.


----------



## LauraLeigh0126

17 until Disney Dream 
144 until Disney Fantasy! Halloween on the High Seas!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*119 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*118 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

We sail away in 5 days on our MAGICal cruise around the British Isles!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*87 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


452 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## scgustafson

Five days until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
123 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
382 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
488 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder
492 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder

and 209 days until 4-night Bahamas (if I can my wife to go on a Christmas cruise).


----------



## dizneeat

*86 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


451 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## cpete

391 days until the 10 day Southern Caribbean on the Fantasy! Celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary and birthdays for two daughters-in-law.


----------



## dennisbryce

*117 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Sunshine1629

5 days!   

    ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 4 days until the British Isles!!!


----------



## ghtx

366 days until our first cruise - 6/2/2017 on the Dream.  Just booked it yesterday!


----------



## Dabigoh

169 days, 13 hours, and 6 minutes....

But who's counting?


----------



## ImDMous

Just booked our 5th DCL cruise!!!

480 days until we're cruising the Mexican Riviera!


----------



## Doug & Jilly

cpete said:


> 391 days until the 10 day Southern Caribbean on the Fantasy! Celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary and birthdays for two daughters-in-law.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Doug & Jilly

dizneeat said:


> *88 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER
> 
> 
> 453 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


My husband and I are booked on the Panama Cruise and would love to participate with the group fish extenders.one adult male and one adult female, however we won't receive room assignments til July. May we join? August 26, 2016.


----------



## dizneeat

Doug & Jilly said:


> My husband and I are booked on the Panama Cruise and would love to participate with the group fish extenders.one adult male and one adult female, however we won't receive room assignments til July. May we join? August 26, 2016.



*You sure can join!!! Come on over and join us on our group page. Here is the link. http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...nal-aug-26-2016.3411562/page-22#post-55857240*


----------



## dizneeat

*85 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


450 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## bcwife76

225 days until we sail the Bahamas on the Wonder!

426 days until we sail to Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 3 days until we begin our cruise around the MAGICal British Isles!!!!!


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## dennisbryce

*116 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*84 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


449 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## cheermom2four

91 days till we are on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

491 days!  Finally was able to book!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*115 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*83 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


448 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*114 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

252


----------



## Alohagirl73

Today!!! Our MAGICal cruise is finally starting today. Soooo excited I can't sleep!


----------



## ChicosWife

553 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

scgustafson said:


> As of today:
> 11 days until 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic (7)
> 129 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (8)
> 215 days until 4-night Bahamas Christmas on Disney Dream (9?, if I can convince the wife)
> 388 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (9, possibly 10)
> 494 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (10, possibly 11) - back-to-back
> 498 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (11, possibly 12) - back-to-back
> 
> And the highest number anyone can have right now is 584 days for the 7-night Eastern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy departing December 30th, 2017.



You have 7 cruises planned? WOW!


----------



## dizneeat

*82 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


447 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*113 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*112 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

4 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*81 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


446 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

Just got off the Wonder this morning...

341 days until EBTA


----------



## bcwife76

221 days until we are back on the Wonder to the Bahamas!

422 days until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## dennisbryce

*111 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*80 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


445 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Rabb it

249!!


----------



## suedon70

212 Days Until I'm Dreamin'.......


----------



## cpete

385 until we cruise the Southern Caribbean. Only 20 days until it is "just" a year away"


----------



## dizneeat

*79 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


444 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*110 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

2 more days until we board the Dream again!


----------



## dizneeat

*78 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


443 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Trera

1 day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMaas1

449 days until our first time at sea on the Fantasy!


----------



## dennisbryce

*109 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

362 days till our first cruise on the Dream!  Less than a year ~ finally!!!


----------



## cantontrebor

9 days to Eastern Caribbean on the Disney Fantasy - Tortola, St Thomas/St John and Castaway Cay.  3 days at sea!  woo hoo!  Sorry i'm a little excited.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

390 days until our next family cruise on the Dream!


----------



## bcwife76

Just changed one of our cruises this week so I have a slightly new timeline (by 1 day!)

219 days until we sail on the Fantasy! SWDAS!!

419 days until we are back on the Wonder! Alaska!!


----------



## Steve Kriese

289....after 2 cold weather cruises...Alaska 2015/Norway 2016....were finally headed to the Caribbean


----------



## dizneeat

*77 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


442 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*108 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Trera

Boarded this morning. We sail away shortly!


----------



## WendyDarling

8 till we fly out to Vancouver! 10 till we board the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*76 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


441 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Bee2u

4 until we leave for London, 6 until we cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*107 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*75 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


440 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## gometros

*1* 
107
350
481


----------



## dennisbryce

*106 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## caughtabug

75 - Disney Fantasy to Tortola


----------



## dennisbryce

*105 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## RACHEL_GB

42 and counting!!! 



The wonderful thing about Tiggers
Are Tiggers are wonderful things
Their tops are made out of rubber
Their bottoms are made out of springs!
They're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy
Fun fun fun fun fun
The most wonderful thing about Tigger
Is I'm the only one! Yes I'm the only one

Ok I've really lost it now.  Back to work


----------



## Smeece

Booked our Nov 24, 2017 cruise on the Wonder last night!!!  Only 528 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*74 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


439 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

333 days until our second transatlantic on the Magic.  11 months from today


----------



## staceyrhood

Just booked a last minute cruise! We leave on the dream in 4 days!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## dizneeat

*73 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


438 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*104 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## cantontrebor

4! I'm going to explode...7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Disney Fantasy.


----------



## memelit0

80!!!!! Can't wait to reveal the surprise to the kids


----------



## Aithne

Way too many. 
360 Days, 1 hour, and 29 minutes.


----------



## dizneeat

*72 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


437 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

*71 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


436 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## lusby305

30 DAYS!!!


----------



## Snowfire

99 days! °o°


----------



## dennisbryce

*102 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*101 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## PollyBrit

28 days!!1 SO excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*70 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


435 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

*69 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


434 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## WDWChloe

84


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

*257 days until our 3rd cruise on the Magic!!*


----------



## CaliR

20 days! First time! What a fun thread. Enjoy everyone and don't forget to report back.


----------



## dizneeat

*68 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


433 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE *
*99 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Kathy K

147 to our first on Disney. I don't want to rush the summer but.....


----------



## Jenjuneh

15 days until our first Disney cruise!!!


----------



## Star Wars Family

54 days. Can't wait!


----------



## bcwife76

209 days until we sail the Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy! 

409 days until we are back on the Wonder, sailing to Alaska


----------



## dennisbryce

*98 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## summerskye

*18 *days to go and it's still too many...

Of course, 18 beats the 300+ number when I first started the countdown.


----------



## TravelingGirl

*22* days until my 1st Disney Cruise!


----------



## reguilliams

60 days.   kant wait


----------



## dizneeat

*67 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


432 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

*66 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


431 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## RACHEL_GB

*34 days to go!!  Have started the juice diet *


----------



## dennisbryce

*97 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

Sadly, 4 days past our 12-night British Isles cruise on Disney Magic

But, only 102 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
361 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
467 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (start of back-to-back)
471 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (end of back-to-back)


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Lots of days, but we have to start counting somewhere.  Booked our before and after nights at WDW today, so the countdown is real!


----------



## jenpink

325 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Smeece

519 but it'll get here quicker than I think.


----------



## dennisbryce

*96 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*65 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


430 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## The Sasquatch

117 for #2 of 2016 and 466 for 2017!


----------



## dizneeat

*64 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


429 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*95 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

Sadly, 6 days post-12-night British Isles on Disney Magic

100 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
359 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
465 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (start of back-to-back)
469 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (completion of back-to-back)


----------



## dennisbryce

scgustafson said:


> Sadly, 6 days post-12-night British Isles on Disney Magic
> 
> 100 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
> 359 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
> 465 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (start of back-to-back)
> 469 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (completion of back-to-back)


You are on the same 7-night Fantasy as us


----------



## scgustafson

dennisbryce said:


> You are on the same 7-night Fantasy as us



Are you Crystal?


----------



## dennisbryce

scgustafson said:


> Are you Crystal?


Yes I am


----------



## dizneeat

*63 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


428 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*94 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

533....


----------



## dizneeat

*62 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


427 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*93 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*61 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


426 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*92 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## RACHEL_GB

*28 days until our first Disney Cruise
*
We told the kids today. Don't have to hold it in any longer!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

15 days..l


----------



## dizneeat

*60 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


425 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*91 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## cpete

1 year and 1 day until we board the Fantasy for our first Disney cruise on June 28, 2017.


----------



## jane01jp

Norwrgian Fjords cruise in 2 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*59 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


424 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*90 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## PainPillPlease

513 days until our very first cruise of any kind, on Disney Wonder.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

14.........


----------



## wcw57

according to my app: 234
according to me: forever away


----------



## dennisbryce

*89 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

512.....


----------



## bcwife76

199 days until we sail the Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy 

399 days until we sail Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*58 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


423 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

13 days


----------



## Buckeye218

79 days!!!


----------



## PainPillPlease

512...excitement building.


----------



## jskacoc

107 days until the Magic out of NYC


----------



## dizneeat

*57 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


422 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## PainPillPlease

511 Days.


----------



## dennisbryce

*88 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## DitkaFan

check the sig


----------



## pamkass

462, too long lol


----------



## WDWChloe

71! Slowly yet surely


----------



## dizneeat

*56 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


421 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Rabb it

225


----------



## ItsNettie

149 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*87 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## P-Family

35 days...
We are so excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*55 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


420 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## ivanp91

118 days until I'm on the beautiful Disney Magic again!

428 days until I sail on the Disney Wonder for the first time, and join the Grand Slam club!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenpink

315 more days until our EBTA on the Magic.


----------



## dennisbryce

*86 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*54 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


419 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## SerenityValley

72 Days until our Westbound Transatlantic on the Disney Magic.


----------



## Douvres Family

*250 Days until my 4th DCL cruise and my mom's 1st cruise ever! *


----------



## ChicosWife

524 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*85 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 2neverland

126 days first cruise on the dream!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dennisbryce

*84 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## PollyBrit

11 days! Squeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

241


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dennisbryce

*83 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

240 days!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dizneeat

*51 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


416 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## sc426

471 days until our first Disney cruise on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

521


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dizneeat

*50 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


415 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Smeece

504.............


----------



## disny_luvr

Too many - 458 until our first Dream cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dennisbryce

*80 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## IrishCowboy

71


----------



## scgustafson

dennisbryce said:


> *80 *Days till we are back at Disney World and our 3rd time on the Fantasy



Crystal, you keep confusing me because you don't put the number of days until the cruise, but when you will be at the parks before.  You are making me do too much math to add 5 days to your countdown.


----------



## buffyj

195 days until we're on the DREAM again!


----------



## ThatCOprep

219 until 4 days on the Dream!

434 until Our Back to Back on the Fantasy!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## cpete

Now it is a year until we will be coming home from our first Disney cruise. After these two years of anticipation, I hope to make every moment of our 10 night southern Caribbean cruise special.


----------



## dennisbryce

*79 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *84* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

dennisbryce said:


> *79 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *84* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy



Thank you for separating out the cruise part, since that is the name of the thread.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dizneeat

*47 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


412 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Smeece

501...........


----------



## dennisbryce

*78 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *83* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## liltink

109 days! Can't wait.....


----------



## ChicosWife

517 days. As Dory would say, "Just keep swimming."


----------



## rwcmath

56!


----------



## bbel




----------



## ItsNettie

140 days!


----------



## Momofboys1011

266 days until our first Disney Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*46 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


411 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## 85glht

We leave on Friday for the Dream.  Our shortest cruise ever, a three day.....  At least we go to the parks for a few days afterwards.  Cannot wait!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*77 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *82* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dizneeat

*45 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


410 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Smeece

499.........


----------



## ItsNettie

138 days!!!


----------



## Douvres Family

*242 DAYS! 7 months, 30 days, 5 hours! *


----------



## ratt1345

95 days to go!!!  Then I will be platinum!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*76 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *81 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## WDWChloe

59!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

158 Days


----------



## BarbieStar

23 days to our cruise and 2 more days of teaching summer school!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*44 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


409 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## 85glht

2...  But who's counting


----------



## dennisbryce

*75 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *80 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*43 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


408 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*74 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *79 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## 85glht

We leave tomorrow morning


----------



## dinoscope

24 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*42 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


407 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*73 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *78 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Anna114

92.... just made our last payment for our first Disney cruise. We are leaving out of NYC on the Magic.


----------



## dizneeat

*41 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


406 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## mmouse37

Not soon enough until DCL #35 !!!!!

MJ


----------



## dennisbryce

*72 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *77 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Yeah, we are now less than a year away from our Bahamas cruise! 357 days now!


----------



## scgustafson

Eleven (11) weeks (77 days) until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
Forty-eight (48) weeks (336 days) until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
442 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (front end of back-to-back)
446 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (back end of back-to-back)


----------



## dizneeat

*40 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


405 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Disney1fan2002

104 days until we sail out of NYC on the Magic!!!


----------



## ItsNettie

133 days until my family will be on the Dream for our first cruise!!!


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

I just got off my western cruise on the Fantasy yesterday! Now my next cruise, which is the same exact one I just did, is in 159 days! It is a Christmas cruise! I am SO excited!!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

153 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*39 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


404 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## jenpink

299 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## NC State

199 more days!


----------



## suedon70

172 days until the Dream!!!


----------



## Geomom

3 weeks from today we'll be boarding the Wonder to Alaska!  First cruise, can't wait!


----------



## bcwife76

180 days til the Fantasy and SWDAS cruise!!!

380 days until the Wonder and Alaska!!


----------



## dizneeat

*38 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


403 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## ItsNettie

131 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*69 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *74 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

207


----------



## IrishCowboy

60!


----------



## dizneeat

*37 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


402 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*68 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *73 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

46 days until we are on the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*36 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


401 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*67 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *72 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*35 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


400 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## RACHEL_GB

3!! Dover to Barcelona, first ever cruise just can't wait. Just one day of work to get through


----------



## dennisbryce

*66 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *71 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

204!


----------



## dizneeat

*34 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


399 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*65 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *70 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## EGHopeful

*149* days before WDW 
*153* days before our 2nd Merrytime Christmas Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*33 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


398 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*64 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *69 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

503 looonnnnggg days!


----------



## Aubie 1957

146 and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*32 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


397 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*63 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *68 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*31 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


396 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*62 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *67 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## MrsSmalls

242 until we board the Magic for 5 days


----------



## bcwife76

172 days until we cruise on the Fantasy!

372 days until we cruise Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*30 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


395 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## SerenityValley

44 days until we leave for our 1st ever cruise


----------



## Smeece

484..............


----------



## dennisbryce

*61 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *66 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

66 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
325 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
431 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (front of back-to-back)
435 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (back of back-to-back)

Sadly, 40 days post 12-night British Isles on Disney Magic


----------



## mikeymouse1223

30 days!!


----------



## Rose DiVerona

3 days!  

Feels like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Rabb it

199!


----------



## gruffudd242

4


----------



## wcw57

205......and the planning fever is starting to climb!


----------



## robandkelly13

9 days until our 8th cruise on the Fantasy
106 days until our Merrytime Cruise on the Dream


----------



## disny_luvr

438. Sigh...


----------



## dizneeat

*29 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


394 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*60 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *65 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*28 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


393 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*59 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *64 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*27 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


392 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*58 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *63 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disneyfreak33

Never thought I would be so happy to say 62 days! 

We've been waiting since 365 days.


----------



## dizneeat

*26 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


391 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## DisneyGoofs

125 days till our 5th cruise and 440 days till our 6th.


----------



## dennisbryce

*57 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *62 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## loislane

Too many!
This will be our first cruise ever. Excited, but it's over a year away so I'm trying to rein it in. LOL
We are following it with 5 days in WDW - first trip since our honeymoon in 2009 without the kids, so that will be fun.


----------



## Alexle2007

76 days! Just booked VGT on the 10/15 Western Caribbean! So excited but now to decide what to do.


----------



## dizneeat

*25 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


390 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Geomom

7 days!  Can't believe it's almost here--we booked it on 3/28/15.


----------



## dennisbryce

*56 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *61 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

204 days until my Winter Break cruise on the Disney Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*55 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *60 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

203 days until my 4th Disney Cruise - but FIRST on a Classic!!


----------



## Smeece

478................


----------



## ChicosWife

494 days....


----------



## dizneeat

*24 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


389 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## dizneeat

*23 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER 


388 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


----------



## Dug720

202 days until February Magic!!


----------



## RACHEL_GB

dizneeat said:


> *23 days until our 16th cruise, crossing the Panama Canal on the WONDERful Disney WONDER
> 
> 
> 388 days until our 17th cruise in the Med on the Disney Magic *​


Hey - just booked the same Med cruise for next year on board - very excited, always have wanted to go to Italy. I shall be watching your countdown!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*54 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *59 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disney789

366 days


----------



## bcwife76

164 days until we sail on the Fantasy - SWDAS cruise!

364 days until we sail on the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## moogiepet

98 days until our Very Merrytime cruise on the Wonder (1st sailing post dry dock)
177 days until our Star Wars Day at Sea Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy
438 days until our Halloween on the High Seas B2B on the Dream


----------



## CaterFamily

504 until our Christmas Cruise 2017


----------



## dennisbryce

*53 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *58 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## memelit0

*29!!!! Until we surprise the kids with a Fantasy sailing!!! So exciting *


----------



## Holly Quinlan

*452 long days! *


----------



## dennisbryce

*52 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *57 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Grooovertoo

* 428 days to go until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## Dug720

200 days to February Magic!!


----------



## wdwfan1

55 days until our Halloween Cruise to Canada on the Fantasy.


----------



## dennisbryce

*51 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *56 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

280 days until our transatlantic on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

199 days to Ferburay Magic!!

Hooray for ONE-derland!!


----------



## joyjanet

This time next Saturday I will be on the Disney Fantasy waiting for the sail away party with grandkids and other set of grandparents. No parents gong with us!! Can spoil the grandkids. Heading to the Eastern Caribbean.


----------



## dennisbryce

*50 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *55 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

198 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

69 days until my first ever cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*49 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *54 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

197 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week!


----------



## disny_luvr

426! Ugh...


----------



## firepuppy

87 days till #7


----------



## EASchechter

417. I just looked. Sigh...


----------



## Grooovertoo

* 425 days to go until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## mysteryguest

*12 DAYS LEFT*


----------



## NORMA MUNOZ

*213 Days!!!!*


----------



## Dug720

196 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week!


----------



## dennisbryce

*48 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *53 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Grooovertoo

* 424 days to go until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## Anna114

67 very long days


----------



## dennisbryce

*47 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *52 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

195 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week!


----------



## wherespluto

*5!  Woohoo!!!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*46 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *51 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

194 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

79 days until Halloween on the High Seas out of NYC!


----------



## Buckeye218

36 !!!


----------



## egesicki

100 days!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

56 days until our cruise and 46 until WDW!


----------



## dennisbryce

*45 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *50 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*44 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *49* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

64 and it can't come soon enough!


----------



## Anna114

63 days. Best part is I have another vacation before this one even happens.


----------



## dennisbryce

*43 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *48* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## jack87891

14 til our first cruise on the dream!!!!


----------



## EGHopeful

131 days until we are back on the Fantasy for our Merrytime cruise!


----------



## Dug720

191 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## scgustafson

48 days until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
307 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
413 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (front of back-to-back)
417 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (back of back-back)

The worst anyone can have right now is 503 days until the 7-night Eastern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy.


----------



## Jennifer777

446


----------



## dennisbryce

*42 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *47* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

190 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## AngelDisney

I thought I was priced out and would not go on any Disney cruise again until I retire. Now I am going next summer. 
DD19 needs to write the MCAT test next August and I don't want to travel far before going back to school. Here we go again!!


----------



## LauraLeigh0126

66 days!!


----------



## Rabb it

180 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*41 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *46* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Kel-C_D27

103 days, 7 hours, 58 min, and 6 sec


----------



## dennisbryce

*40 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *45* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## scgustafson

Today, the worst possible number anyone can have on this thread is 500 for the December 30, 2017 sailing of Disney Fantasy in the Eastern Caribbean.


----------



## dennisbryce

*39 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *44* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

187 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents.


----------



## wcw57

6 MONTHS!


----------



## dennisbryce

*38 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *43* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Miguel Bessone

43 days to our 5th cruise!


----------



## Dug720

186 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!


----------



## Rabb it

176, but feels like an eternity..


----------



## dennisbryce

*37 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *42* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

185 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!


----------



## dennisbryce

*36 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *41* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Travis Kern

410 days till our third Disney Cruise, first on the Magic out of NYC in October 2017! Seems so long away!


----------



## Anna114

55 days... it feels like yesterday when I booked the trip, last October.


----------



## LauraLeigh0126

61!!!!


----------



## bringmethathorizon

89 till the 4th cruise.with ds and his girl friend.just picked a pat time of first thing.i dont care if i just have to sit around the terminal and wait.i will wait with a smile.


----------



## Chyvalri

103 days until the winter will disappear and the sun will beam down!


----------



## dennisbryce

*35 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *40* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Joyce_Belle

390 to go!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

300+  but getting closer every day


----------



## disney789

347


----------



## memelit0

11 until we board the Fantasy!!!! So excited to be going back it's been a few years since we last went, first time on the Fantasy!


----------



## chik1987

405....but im ok with that. having a cruise+wedding there is sooo much still left to do im sure I will need every day in between to get everything done.


----------



## dennisbryce

*34 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *3**9* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Blondie Wolf

68 more days until I am back on a DCL ship. Doing the Dream this trip on a Halloween Cruise this time!!


----------



## Dug720

182 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents.


----------



## dennisbryce

*33 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *38* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

181 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Just over 50 I think.. And a little less until we arrive at WDW for MNSSHP before our cruise!


----------



## wcw57

177....

holy crap!  I better start packing and make my spreadsheet............


----------



## Dr Gunnie

We hit the 200 day mark today!


----------



## Poosdarling

51 days!!! Almost there!


----------



## dennisbryce

*32 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *37* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mhconley

Under 250, 247 to be exact, until our first cruise on a classic ship, the Magic. 

Martin


----------



## sc426

421 days... seems so far away, but with every passing day, we are getting closer!!!!


----------



## Dug720

180 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!!


----------



## memelit0

*8!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## dennisbryce

*31 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *36* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

179 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!!


----------



## kmix78

35 days!!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

169!


----------



## dennisbryce

*30 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *35* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

178 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!!


----------



## Sytrace

20 days until Dream and 28 days until Fantasy.


----------



## dennisbryce

*29 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *34* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*28 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *33* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

176 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!


----------



## dennisbryce

*27 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *32* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## mhconley

8 months from today until our Southern Caribbean on the Magic!

Martin


----------



## Dug720

175 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

382 more sleeps to go!


----------



## dennisbryce

*26 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *31* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*25 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *30* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

173 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## memelit0

*1 MORE DAY!!!!!! Fantasy here we come!   Hoping that the storm doesn't make the water too choppy for us. *


----------



## lillygator

99!!


----------



## Aluvendale

148 days, 12 hrs, 54 mins and 40 seconds. . .


----------



## scgustafson

Aluvendale said:


> 148 days, 12 hrs, 54 mins and 40 seconds. . .



Your cruise sails at midnight (Eastern time)?


----------



## Rabb it

163


----------



## Blended Disney

80 Days until AK-Kidani (DSS and DSD first trip/surprise to WDW)...199 Days until anniversary trip to BCV...and "only" 269 Days until we are back on the Dream (cruise #3/surprise for the whole family)...


----------



## Aluvendale

It's what the app tells me!


----------



## WDWChloe

8 days!! Only one more sailaway party without us!


----------



## WDWChloe

8 days!! Only one more sailaway party without us!


----------



## dennisbryce

*24 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *2**9* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Anna114

43 very long days


----------



## jlynch924

125 days.


----------



## dcassetta

44 Days.  Booked GT and there no room assignment yet, so I have decided that means lots of pixie dust!


----------



## dennisbryce

*23 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *28* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## DisneyGoofs

We have 91 days till our 5th Cruise and 406 days till our 6th. Looking forward to being gold.


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days!


----------



## disny_luvr

400!


----------



## dennisbryce

*22 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *27* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

170 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## Buckeye218

12 for our Disney Fantasy Western!!


----------



## Tribe mom

421 days...too many for me to be so ready to go!


----------



## disny_luvr

399 days - finally under the 400's!


----------



## jenpink

250 days until my EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Sytrace

11 days until the Dream and 19 until the Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37

11 Days to WBTA and 31 Days to the 8 day Bahamas cruise from NYC!!!  Can't wait!!!

Will be DCL cruise #36 and DCL cruise #37

MJ


----------



## dennisbryce

*21 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *26* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

On our way to the port right now!


----------



## 2Bnºoºt2B

Just placed a deposit down on the Eastbound Panama Canal cruise aboard the Wonder occurring on Stardate 71287.1 as it is one of several options we are looking at for our Anniv cruise ...

For non-Trekkers, date is October 27, 2017


----------



## Anna114

40 days just 40 days until our first DC out of NYC


----------



## dennisbryce

*20 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *25* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*19 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *24* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*18 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *23* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## RedSox68

Counter is down to 368 days!  Almost ready to book airfare


----------



## Dug720

166 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents (though 164 days until I fly to Miami!!)!! School just started, so the countdown is DEFINITELY on!! (Though the first countdown is to my Cuba cruise over Christmas!! That one's *only* 107 days until I fly down to Miami!!)


----------



## Rabb it

156


----------



## jlynch924

119 days.


----------



## DisneySunPrincess

365 days 8 hours.....I can't wait!


----------



## bcwife76

*128* days until cruise #2, Disney Fantasy SWDAS!! (getting closer to double digits!)  

*328* days until cruise #3, Disney Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2Bnºoºt2B said:


> Just placed a deposit down on the Eastbound Panama Canal cruise aboard the Wonder occurring on Stardate 71287.1 as it is one of several options we are looking at for our Anniv cruise ...
> 
> For non-Trekkers, date is October 27, 2017


Join us on the Disboard thread!


----------



## ratt1345

36 more days!!!  Come on time move faster, then slow down once we are cruising!!!


----------



## ImDMous

379 days left!  I'm still trying not to think about it or it will never get here.


----------



## ChicosWife

456....


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

27 Days.....365 Days.....and 372 Days!


----------



## scgustafson

Three weeks (21 days) until 7-night Western Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
Forty weeks (280 days) until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
386 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (front end of back-to-back)
390 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (back end of back-to-back)


----------



## dennisbryce

*16 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *21 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*15 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *20 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*14 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *19* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*350 days until our 17th cruise 


354 days until our 18th cruise  *​


----------



## Rabb it

152.. I feel like it gets longer every time I post in this thread... Is that possible?


----------



## Dug720

162 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!!


----------



## The Sasquatch

34 days 10 hours 16 minutes and 20 seconds


----------



## Anna Chassereau

450 until Disney World and 452 until our cruise on the Fantasy!! So far away!!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

368 sleeps to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*349 days until our 17th cruise 


353 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mmouse37

4 days until our 35th DCL cruise and
23 days until our 36th DCL cruise!

MJ


----------



## dennisbryce

*13 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *18* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

452....


----------



## Anna114

32 days


----------



## Sure

367 days until our 4th Disney Cruise.


----------



## Sytrace

2 days, 5 hours, 11 minutes until cruise number 9 to the Bahamas. 
11 days, 5 hours and 11 minutes until cruise number 10 to Eastern Caribbean.    Not that I have the Disney app on my phone or anything.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

367 sleeps to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*348 days until our 17th cruise 


352 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*12 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *17* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

160 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents.


----------



## Buckeye218

*3 !!!!!!*


----------



## sc426

400 days... A nice whole number!


----------



## dizneeat

*347 days until our 17th cruise 


351 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Chinglan

51 days and our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*11 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *16* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*10 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *15* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*346 days until our 17th cruise 


350 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*345 days until our 17th cruise 


349 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Buckeye218

ZERO!!!! Finally!  We leave for the port in 90 minutes.


----------



## Anna114

4 weeks from right now, I'll be up doing last minutes tasks... then headed to the train into NYC for our cruise.


----------



## dennisbryce

*9 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *14* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

157 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## Rabb it

147!


----------



## sc426

398!


----------



## Dug720

Rabb it said:


> 147!



Aww! You have less time to wait that the posters on either side of you!


----------



## bcwife76

We just changed our Alaskan cruise to a slighly later date so my new countdowns are:

119 days until cruise #2, Disney Fantasy Eastern Carib!

345 days until cruise #3, Disney Wonder to Alaska!!


----------



## 3Jacks1Sally

14 days until our First Disney Cruise and we surprised the kids last night!  Happy Tears all around!!


----------



## dizneeat

*344 days until our 17th cruise 


348 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*8 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *13* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*7 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *12* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*343 days until our 17th cruise 


347 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

Another weekend has gone by and now we're down to 145 days left!


----------



## ChicosWife

446


----------



## dizneeat

*342 days until our 17th cruise 


346 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## suedon70

108 days!!!


----------



## cheermom2four

Just finished a 7 night 2 weeks ago but have my next one booked in 353 days!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

One day less than yesterday when I checked..


----------



## dennisbryce

*6 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *11* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dennisbryce

*5 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *10* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*341 days until our 17th cruise 


345 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Barbie C

23 days until we sail away on the Dream!


----------



## ChicosWife

444


----------



## nhgirl

31 Days


----------



## ImDMous

365 + 3, we're coming up on our One Year Left day!  I don't know how I'm going to live that long.....


----------



## dizneeat

*340 days until our 17th cruise 


344 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Joyce_Belle

359 sleeps to go!


----------



## Aubie 1957

86 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*4 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *9* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*339 days until our 17th cruise 


343 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Member Cruise on Wednesday!

5 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*3 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *8* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*338 days until our 17th cruise 


342 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

150 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!!

But three months from today I fly to Miami for my Christmas Cruise to Cuba on fathom!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*2 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *7* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## hanscarlet

Can't come soon enough


----------



## dcassetta

At this time, three weeks from today, lunch on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*337 days until our 17th cruise 


341 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*1 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *6* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

dennisbryce said:


> *1 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *6* Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy



Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## Dug720

149 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!!

(Three months from today I sail to Cuba on the fathom Adonia!!!!!)


----------



## dennisbryce

Dug720 said:


> Have a fantastic trip!!


Thank you


----------



## dennisbryce

*We are headed to Disney World Today*
*0 *Days till we are back at Disney World    and *5 *Days till our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

439


----------



## dizneeat

*336 days until our 17th cruise 


340 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

229 days until EBTA on the Magic


----------



## hudsosa

293 days until our First Disney Cruise on the Dream


----------



## Rabb it

138!


----------



## dizneeat

*335 days until our 17th cruise 


339 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Pens Fan

Five!


----------



## dizneeat

*334 days until our 17th cruise 


338 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*333 days until our 17th cruise 


337 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## kmix78

1 day!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

145 days!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Still way too many but getting closer!!!


----------



## cheermom2four

sigh.....344 more days


----------



## dizneeat

*332 days until our 17th cruise 


336 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*331 days until our 17th cruise 


335 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## cncDisney4

24 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

*330 days until our 17th cruise 


334 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Tracy Mac

42 days until our very first cruise!  We will be on the renovated Wonder!!!!


----------



## mhconley

We board the Magic for our southern Caribbean in exactly 26 weeks!

Martin


----------



## Disney1fan2002

27 days! The wait is killing me I tell ya!


----------



## jlynch924

95 days!


----------



## jenpink

222 days until the EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*329 days until our 17th cruise 


333 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

131


----------



## dizneeat

*328 days until our 17th cruise 


332 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*327 days until our 17th cruise 


331 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

139 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*326 days until our 17th cruise 


330 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*325 days until our 17th cruise 


329 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

428....


----------



## KashasMom

29 days....NYC to San Juan!!


----------



## Rabb it

127!


----------



## dizneeat

*324 days until our 17th cruise 


328 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Alexle2007

We'll on the board the Fantasy this time next week! So excited!!!


----------



## Dug720

136 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week with my parents!!

And I'm now looking at either a WDW trip OR a DCL cruise next summer. In addition to some other ponderings. LOL. (No, I don't think I can swing BOTH...though I admit considering a cruise as a possibility is letting me look at the Deluxe resorts and making them seem almost reasonable...)


----------



## Anna114

7 days ONLY 7 days! This time next week we will be pulling out of the port of NY. Come on Lady Liberty.


----------



## dizneeat

*323 days until our 17th cruise 


327 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bcwife76

97 days until we board the Disney Fantasy!!! Double digits, yeah baby!!!  

323 days until we board the Disney Wonder to Alaska!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*322 days until our 17th cruise 


326 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*321 days until our 17th cruise 


325 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

Let's see... Looks like 123 more days!


----------



## dennisbryce

We are now back to reality but have another cruise to look forward to 

*381* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal!!!


----------



## Anna114

3 days... over a year in the waiting and only 3 days left.


----------



## Dug720

132 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise with my parents!


----------



## dennisbryce

*380* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*320 days until our 17th cruise 


324 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*379* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## jeepnjudy

Getting closer...wait for it, wait for it!!! (See below)


----------



## dizneeat

*319 days until our 17th cruise 


323 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dragynally

400 days 12 hours... Give or take.


----------



## ChicosWife

422


----------



## Rabb it

121 Days! ;/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

1 day and a handful of hours.

WE LEAVE SATURDAY!!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

2 days - we leave Saturday!
Arriving at wdw today


----------



## jlynch924

85 days....


----------



## starousse

50 days!!!


----------



## castawaykf

3 days!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*378* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*318 days until our 17th cruise 


322 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ShellieJ0317

9 days!!!


----------



## Anna Chassereau

347!


----------



## Anna114

1 day, holy moly, 1 day. This time tomorrow my fanny will be, hopefully, in our room on the Magic.


----------



## ratt1345

0 days, 11 hours and 9 minutes!!!!  This will be my 10th DCL cruise!


----------



## MrsWaltDisney86

7 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*317 days until our 17th cruise 


321 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Alexle2007

2 1/2 hours until we board DCL!!!!


----------



## Dug720

129 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise!


----------



## tinker&belle

355, but whose counting?


----------



## dennisbryce

*377* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## byanks7

9 days! yikes, lol


----------



## Tracy Mac

30 days until our very first cruise, which happens to be a Disney Cruise!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*316 days until our 17th cruise 


320 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

128 days to a Magic-al Presidents' Week cruise!! (DCL #4)


----------



## dennisbryce

*376* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## jlynch924

81 days!


----------



## bcwife76

90 days until cruise #2 Disney Fantasy Star Wars cruise! (did my online check in last night, woohoo!!)
316 days until cruise #3 Disney Wonder to Alaska!!


----------



## Dug720

127 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week Cruise (Disney #4 for me, #5 for my parents)


----------



## dizneeat

*315 days until our 17th cruise 


319 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*375* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## BishopsMoM

7 days until our very first Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

117................


----------



## TheRichFam

We actually don't have one booked right now.  It's the first time since Feb '12 that we don't have a cruise on the books to look forward to, and to be honest, it's killing me a little.


----------



## dennisbryce

*374* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## sc426

367 days! Almost exactly a year away!


----------



## Rabb it

116 days.. I feel like my countdown is going up...


----------



## dizneeat

*314 days until our 17th cruise 


318 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## chaysmom

Too many...I'm just happy to be under 6 months now!


----------



## sunshine1259

dennisbryce said:


> *374* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal



Well, thanks to you, I know how many until my 18th cruise.  I have one just before this one. YAY!!!  Thank you!


----------



## dennisbryce

*373* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## travelwith2

*50*


----------



## sunshine1259

dennisbryce said:


> *373* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal



We are getting closer to the one-year mark!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*313 days until our 17th cruise 


317 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*312 days until our 17th cruise 


316 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*372* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Sytrace

42 days until my son's birthday cruise


----------



## Dug720

123 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week Disney Cruise!

301 days until my 5th Fantasy-filled Disney Cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*371* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## sc426

364 days! Just under 1 year!


----------



## dizneeat

*311 days until our 17th cruise 


315 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

113...


----------



## dizneeat

*310 days until our 17th cruise 


314 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## disny_luvr

351!


----------



## nhgirl

Today!!!  Yipee


----------



## Dug720

122 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week Disney Cruise!

300 days until my 5th Fantasy-filled Disney Cruise!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

nhgirl said:


> Today!!!  Yipee



You sailing out of NYC on the Magic today?  If so, leave the light on, I'll be getting on next week when you get off. HAVE A GREAT TRIP


----------



## Disney1fan2002




----------



## dennisbryce

*370* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*309 days until our 17th cruise 


313 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

121 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week Disney Cruise!

299 days until my 5th Fantasy-filled Disney Cruise!


----------



## Vegas2Disney

39 more days........Dec 2-5 Dream!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*369* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

313 days until our first cruise ever! We going on the Sep. 2 2017 seven day Western Caribbean cruise. Already started shopping for/gathering things to bring 
Love being on DisBoards while waiting for our cruise to come. This board has been filled with useful tips!


----------



## akmata

I lost track but about 180. Our first Disney cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*368* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*308 days until our 17th cruise 


312 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*307 days until our 17th cruise 


311 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

119 days until a Magic-al Presidents' Week Disney Cruise!

297 days until my 5th Fantasy-filled Disney Cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*367* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## RedSox68

321 days!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

109....................


----------



## dragynally

388 days! Just put a hold on our secret veranda room on the Magic! Down payment Friday. STOKED!


----------



## NC State

*100 days!*


----------



## Tracy Mac

20 days to Disney Wonder!!!!


----------



## Anna Chassereau

336!


----------



## bcwife76

80 days until we cruise on the Fantasy!!! SWDAS!!!

307 days until we cruise to Alaska on the reimagined Wonder!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*306 days until our 17th cruise 


310 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

118 days until my 4th DCL cruise!

296 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## KingRichard

As of this morning 480 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*366* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

*5 *Days!  We arrive in the World in 3 days to celebrate DH birthday part 1!  

  Part 2 is the cruise.


Liz


----------



## dizneeat

*305 days until our 17th cruise 


309 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

117 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

295 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*365* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## bbn1122

340 days!  I just booked a surprise cruise for my DH and me for next October out of NYC to Canada!  So, excited! It will be our 5th DCL!


----------



## dennisbryce

*364* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Garyjames220

Can someone please get me on a Disney ship right NOW

Thank u


----------



## dizneeat

*304 days until our 17th cruise 


308 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

116 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

294 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Rabb it

106!


----------



## ThatCOprep

107 days until our First time on the Dream! 

323 Days until our first ever B2B on the Fantasy!

527 days until Panama Canal and first time on Wonder to complete the grand slam!


----------



## dennisbryce

*363* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

115 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

293 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*302 days until our 17th cruise 


306 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

114 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

292 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## asamklove

Doing the Happy PIF Dance! Got my port arrival time, PALO Brunch, sports activities, Princess m&gs!!!! Hooray!!! 87 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*362* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dennisbryce

*361* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*301 days until our 17th cruise 


305 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

103...............


----------



## Dug720

113 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

291 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## mhconley

Exactly 6 months from yesterday until we sail the Southern Caribbean on the Magic. 



Martin


----------



## gingerfeathers

I'm *nine* days away from my cruise on the Wonder. And with the day I've had at work, it cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## jlynch924

66 days. Tick tock tick tock.


----------



## minorthr

544


----------



## Laundress

146 days until cruise #5.  first time on the Dream


----------



## dizneeat

*300 days until our 17th cruise 


304 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

112 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

290 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*360* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## ChicosWife

403


----------



## dizneeat

*299 days until our 17th cruise 


303 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Toon crazy

194 days until our first Disney cruise.


----------



## Dug720

111 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

289 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*359* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Lilylogan

12 days for me!! Overwhelmed with packing and logistics of taking a toddler and child.  I've only cruised with adults before!  lol wish me luck


----------



## dragynally

380!!!


----------



## jlynch924

*64!*


----------



## mevelandry

151!


----------



## aknlw2003

45 DAYS!! Can't wait!  But I have a lot of Christmas shopping to do before then!


----------



## dizneeat

*298 days until our 17th cruise 


302 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## sc426

351 days until our first Halloween on the High Seas cruise!


----------



## Dug720

110 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!
288 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## RockabillyDisneyDoll

248 days until our first cruise!! <3


----------



## dennisbryce

*358* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*297 days until our 17th cruise 


301 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## DD's Prince

7 Days!


----------



## Dug720

109 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!
287 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Rabb it

Been waiting a while for this day! 99 days left! under 100!! wooooooo


----------



## scgustafson

225 days until our 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy (cruise number 9 unless I can convince my wife to do a December 30th, 7-night Bahamas on Disney Wonder out of Galveston)
331 days until our 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder (front end of a back-to-back and cruise number 10, but hopefully number 11)
335 days until our 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder (back end of a back-to-back and cruise number 11, but hopefully number 12)

So, if I can convince my wife to do the 7-night Bahamas on Disney Wonder, it is only 56 more days.


----------



## Aubie 1957

43 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*357* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## JanBlessed

Seven months!  Too far away to count days!  

I've never booked a cruise this far out  and it's driving us crazy !!


----------



## dizneeat

*296 days until our 17th cruise 


300 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

108 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

286 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Sytrace

27 Days to go until my son's 14 birthday cruise on the Dream.   and also our 11th Disney cruise.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

300 days until my 1st DCL cruise!!
Luckily I have many days ahead of me at WDW to help with the long wait. Living in Florida is awesome!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

29 days until my first cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*356* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*295 days until our 17th cruise 


299 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

107 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

285 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## jenpink

188 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*355* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dennisbryce

*354* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dragynally

375!!!


----------



## Dug720

106 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

284 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*294 days until our 17th cruise 


298 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

96 days!


----------



## jlynch924

*59 days!!!*


----------



## ChicosWife

397! We are in the 300's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

68 days until cruise #2!!! (it's getting closer, woohoo!!)

294 days until cruise #3!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*293 days until our 17th cruise 


297 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## kennedyandkailey

14!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*353* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## kylnne

25 days!


----------



## Dug720

104 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

282 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Tink1987

31 days to go until our first Fantasy cruise....

....but also 10 nights at Wilderness Lodge first


----------



## dennisbryce

*352* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Rabb it

94!


----------



## travelwith2

*29*


----------



## dizneeat

*292 days until our 17th cruise 


296 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

travelwith2 said:


> *29*



Gahhh so close! luckyyyyyyy


----------



## egesicki

10 days!


----------



## Dug720

103 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

281 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*291 days until our 17th cruise 


295 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*351* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## ChicosWife

394


----------



## Rabb it

93!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*350* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## wcw57

*98!!!*

I've been waiting forever to post a number with only 2 digits....

and I think the kids are actually starting to get excited


----------



## dizneeat

*290 days until our 17th cruise 


294 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

102 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

280 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!

(I have just figured out I *may* be ahead by a day, so I will adjust when I hit 90 if necessary.  )


----------



## Tink1987

28! And we had our cruise docs today and the booklet said very merrytime cruise!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

24 days until our very first cruise ever!!!


----------



## Dug720

102 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

280 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!

(corrected now - counts are right)


----------



## dennisbryce

*349* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## disny_luvr

330 days until our 4th Disney cruise! Slowly getting there...


----------



## EGHopeful

41 days until our second Merrytime cruise on the Fantasy!  Can't wait


----------



## tlprice

Got off the Fantasy a week ago.  3rd cruise in 427 days.  So long to wait!


----------



## scgustafson

217 days until 11-night Southern Caribbean on Disney Fantasy
323 days until 4-night Baja on Disney Wonder
327 days until 3-night Baja on Disney Wonder


----------



## Captainkate

2 more days!  I can hardly stand it!


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

27 days until Very Merrytime cruise on the Fantasy!!!!!!! 

238 days until Double Dip on the Dream!! It's our mother-daughter trip with my mom, my best friend and her mom!!


----------



## dizneeat

*288 days until our 17th cruise 


292 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

101 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

279 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## jenpink

180 days ( 6 months) before our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*348* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

100 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

278 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*347* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*287 days until our 17th cruise 


291 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

89 Days, under 90!


----------



## ThatCOprep

90 days until our first time on the Dream! 

183 days until CC double dip on the Fantasy!

305 days until Our first back to back on the Fantasy!

509 days until WBPC and first time on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*286 days until our 17th cruise 


290 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

99 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE!!!! 

277 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## sc426

339. S....L....O....W.....L.....Y... getting there.....


----------



## ChicosWife

389!


----------



## dennisbryce

*346* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## NoodlesMom

30 days until cruise #6.   

182 days until cruise #7


----------



## Dug720

98 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

276 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Are we there YET????? 2 days and a wake-up! Ugh!


----------



## dizneeat

*285 days until our 17th cruise 


289 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*345* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## aksearaven

14 more days and we are out of here!!! So Excited!!!
Is anyone else sailing out of Miami on Dec 4th?


----------



## Dug720

97 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

275 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*284 days until our 17th cruise 


288 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*344* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## bcwife76

58 days until cruise #2!!

284 days until cruise #3!!


----------



## jlynch924

*49 - woohoo!*


----------



## ChicosWife

387


----------



## Luv2Diz

Just booked for April 2018...... so too many to count!


----------



## Dug720

96 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

274 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*343* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Sytrace

14 days and counting.


----------



## Rabb it

85!


----------



## dizneeat

*283 days until our 17th cruise 


287 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## steeners81

48 days until our second Disney cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*282 days until our 17th cruise 


286 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

95 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

273 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*
342* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*281 days until our 17th cruise 


285 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

94 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

272 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Skittlesmom

4 hours!!!  So excited!


----------



## DesertSky612

294 Days until my second cruise (my husband's first)!


----------



## dennisbryce

*340* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*280 days until our 17th cruise 


284 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

93 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

271 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## Rabb it

82!


----------



## Dug720

92 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

270 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*339* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dennisbryce

*338* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

91 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! (Check in and all that jazz at midnight!!)

269 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*278 days until our 17th cruise 


282 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

381


----------



## dennisbryce

*337* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

90 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! (All checked in and desired activities booked!!)

268 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## sc426

329 days...... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dizneeat

*277 days until our 17th cruise 


281 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

170 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Cruisin Castaway

29 days until Christmas on the Fantasy!!


----------



## Cheerio

442...


----------



## Dug720

89 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

267 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*336* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Rabb it

78!


----------



## dizneeat

*276 days until our 17th cruise 


280 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## awilliams4

280.


----------



## Garyjames220

69 days for me. Still seems soooo long


----------



## Dug720

88 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

266 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*335* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*275 days until our 17th cruise 


279 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*274 days until our 17th cruise 


278 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

87 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

265 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*334* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Sytrace

5 days until my son's birthday cruise on the Dream and our 11th cruise.


----------



## Dug720

86 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

264 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*333* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*273 days until our 17th cruise 

*​


----------



## Spotthecat

7 more sleeps until our Dream cruise!!!


----------



## Rabb it

75 days! Milestone!


----------



## dizneeat

*272 days until our 17th cruise 
*​


----------



## Dug720

85 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

263 days until my 5th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*332* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Laundress

PIF. 117 days until our 5th Disney Cruise


----------



## wcw57

eight zero....
eighty.....
80

holy crap!  only 80 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

373


----------



## Rabb it

74 daysssssssssss


----------



## starousse

4 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

84 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

262 days until my 5th DCL cruise!! (Though confession time... I looked at staying at WDW for the whole time between 8/18 and 8/26, and I could actually stay in a Value Studio at AKL with tickets for every day (non-hopper - no need with that much time) AND the Dining Plan for LESS than the cruise...but I don't know if I trust them to have Pandora open...so I'm debating...)


----------



## Joyce_Belle

290 more sleeps to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*271 days until our 17th cruise ​*​


----------



## dennisbryce

*331* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## kylnne

3 days!!


----------



## Rabb it

kylnne said:


> 3 days!!



OMGGGG so luckyy


----------



## ChicosWife

372...


----------



## mygiantrobot

67!!


----------



## Rabb it

73 )))


----------



## Dug720

83 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

261 days until my 5th DCL cruise!! (Decided to stick with this because August in Florida!)


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Hit the 100 day mark today (according to the Disney Cruise Line app)!


----------



## dennisbryce

*330* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Rabb it

72 Days, 15 Hours, 6 minutes..


----------



## jlynch924

*35!!!*


----------



## sbro302

392...:-( I'm here lurking because my wife says I can't talk about it until we are inside a year.


----------



## Sydnerella

Hello everyone!

I have either LOST or MISPLACED  the two butter knives we purchased on the Fantasy October 15-21. We are remodeling and suing our absentee thief of a contractor so life has been chaotic. But I digress.... 

I bought one for us and one to give to my inlaws for Christmas who GENEROUSLY  gifted us the cruise for their 50th Anniversary. Which was AWESOME! And DFIL and DMIL LOVED the AP show and dinner so I thought it would be the perfect little gift for them to remember it. They did not know what to expect not being DIS'ers and were amazed 

SO..... I have a big favor to ask of anyone sailing soon and returning in time for Christmas. *Would you please purchase TWO butter knives for me* and I can pay for them, the shipping and your effort via PayPal or a check or an Amazon or Disney Gift Card or something else if you prefer?

Please IM me if you are able and I can coordinate with you if you would be so kind to as to go to the trouble to do this for me. 

Your help is MUCH appreciated! Thank you so much. 

Heather


----------



## Mr. Drauer

PIF today - 107 days!  Gold booking starts Saturday.


----------



## bcwife76

44 days until cruise #2!! (NEXT MONTH!!!!! wootwoot!)
270 days until cruise #3!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*270 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

3 days until our first cruise EVER!


----------



## Dug720

82 days until my 4th DCL cruise!!

5th will be booked onboard my 4th! Decided on WDW for late August.


----------



## dennisbryce

*329* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*269 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

71!


----------



## ivanp91

267 until I cruise on the Dream!
274 until I cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

81 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## EGHopeful

20 days until our 2nd Merrytime cruise on the Fantasy.  Can't wait.


----------



## ShwaGirl

3 Weeks today for our Christmas Cruise on the Fantasy!!!  SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*328* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Mr. Drauer

105 days - booked CC cabana massage dw, princess and frozen m&gs, Palo brunch and dinner, and stingray city excursion.  Now hurry up and get here!


----------



## disny_luvr

309 days...


----------



## dizneeat

*267 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*327* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

80 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Dug720

79 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*326* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## SophieMarie423

*41* days until our 1st Disney Cruise and we're going to Nassau and Castaway Cay! Can't wait!


----------



## Rabb it

68!


----------



## ChicosWife

367! We are almost 1 year away! Wow, I was excited to say that, until I did and realized we still have a whole year left! Ugh....


----------



## ChicosWife

Mr. Drauer said:


> 105 days - booked CC cabana massage dw, princess and frozen m&gs, Palo brunch and dinner, and stingray city excursion.  Now hurry up and get here!



Did you get an actual cabana or just the massage at CC? They say cabana availability is hard to come by. I just wanted to see if you had any trouble?


----------



## Mr. Drauer

ChicosWife said:


> Did you get an actual cabana or just the massage at CC? They say cabana availability is hard to come by. I just wanted to see if you had any trouble?


massage - the Cabanas are not for us.  But they were sold out.  We are Gold, and you would have to be Platinum and lucky on this cruise to get one.  We are on the Fantasy WC March 18, 2017, which is also a SWDAS cruise.


----------



## ChicosWife

Mr. Drauer said:


> massage - the Cabanas are not for us.  But they were sold out.  We are Gold, and you would have to be Platinum and lucky on this cruise to get one.  We are on the Fantasy WC March 18, 2017, which is also a SWDAS cruise.



Thanks. I have heard that you stalk the cabana reservations, sometimes people get lucky, if someone cancels....


----------



## dizneeat

*266 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*325* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

78 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*265 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

10 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*264 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*324* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal [


----------



## Rabb it

66 Days!


----------



## wcw57

Mr. Drauer said:


> massage - the Cabanas are not for us.  But they were sold out.  We are Gold, and you would have to be Platinum and lucky on this cruise to get one.  We are on the Fantasy WC March 18, 2017, which is also a SWDAS cruise.



see you there!


----------



## Dug720

77 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## sc426

316!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*263 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

76 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*323* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Rabb it

65 days and counting!


----------



## ChicosWife

364 and just booked our hotel stay prior to the cruise!!! Less than 1 year mark!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*262 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

155 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

75 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

Good luck to the first-timers doing your check-in and stuff for the 2/22 Magic today!!


----------



## dizneeat

*261 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

74 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## lorimay

140 days until numbers 13 & 14, our first B2B!!!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

35 days until we set sail on the Fantasy (5 weeks today!!!)
260 days until we cruise Alaska on the Wonder!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*321* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## EGHopeful

13!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

7 days and counting!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*260 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

73 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*320* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## ChicosWife

361


----------



## shoreline

12 more days until my 2nd cruise on the Wonder


----------



## limabeanies

66 Days until my 3rd cruise


----------



## Smeece

346.............


----------



## Dug720

72 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*259 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## lorimay

omgosh...just booked a last minute Florida Resident Rate 4 night on the Magic for January 25, 2017. Out of Miami!!!

Thats 44 days from today....whoo-hoo  I love my husband


----------



## dizneeat

*258 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

71 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## limabeanies

*64 days! I was even more excited when I received a package from Castaway Club yesterday.*


----------



## Trera

51 days until our first time on the Wonder and 143 days until our B2B on the Dream!!!!

Going to be a good 2107!


----------



## dennisbryce

*318* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## mdgineok

82 Days until our first cruise, 4 night on the Dream.  Online Check-in is coming up fast, hope I have everything ready 

Mark in MN


----------



## Rabb it

60 days!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

359...


----------



## disny_luvr

299 days! Finally under the 300 day mark.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

5 days!!! My Dad and I are on the Magic this Sunday! We are completing the Disney Cruise Ship sweep since the Magic is the only ship we haven't been on. So excited!


----------



## Laundress

103 days . 5th cruise.   first time on the Dream


----------



## Dug720

70 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*317* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Aubie 1957

3 days and counting!!!!!!


----------



## jenpink

150 more days before our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## jlynch924

*23!!!*


----------



## Rabb it

59 Days, hey under 60!!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

94 days  until 7 night WC SWDAS on the Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

*257 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

69 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*316* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dennisbryce

*315* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

68 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*255 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*254 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

67 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*314* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*253 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

66 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*313* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dennisbryce

*312* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*252 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

65 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## jenpink

145 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*251 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

64 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## GrantMcR

345 days until our first ever cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*311* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## accio

96 days left to go before our cruise on the Magic to Grand Cayman! Wooo, next Monday we can start the online check-in process and book activities for the kids


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

291 days until cruise #2. This time on a 7 day Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy. Hurry up October!


----------



## ChicosWife

352...


----------



## sticker231

four more days!


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*250 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## FSU Girl

*1 day!!! *Until my First Disney Cruise**


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just found a website that told me 91 days until my next DCL cruise!


----------



## mhconley

Should be 103 but due to extenuating circumstances I had to cancel our on-board booking of the Disney Magic Southern Caribbean in April 2017. 

We're now at 403 days until our newly booked Disney Wonder Southern Caribbean in January 2018. 

I like the itinerary better as it includes 2 sea days and stops in Bonaire and Aruba. It's also about $600 less in the exact same stateroom than the one I had to cancel. 

Martin


----------



## dennisbryce

*310* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Laundress

95 days to go.  Finally under 100.


----------



## dizneeat

*249 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*309* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*248 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## ChicosWife

349...


----------



## sc426

A nice solid round number.... 300...


----------



## HoneyMooner

20 !!


----------



## heyyyitsliana

13 until our 5th cruise!


----------



## sticker231

Tomorrow


----------



## dizneeat

*247 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

140 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

BUT... I leave for Miami in about 6 hours and tomorrow board the fathom Adonia for Cuba!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*246 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

59ays until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

BUT... TODAY I board the fathom Adonia for Cuba!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*306* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
 MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Coming up on my second cruise on the Dream. I cannot wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*245 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*244 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*304* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*243 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

89 days to go.


----------



## Rabb it

45 Days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*242 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

343


----------



## jenpink

135 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## ratt1345

296 days until the Canadian coast cruise in October!


----------



## bcwife76

16 days until cruise #2, Disney Fantasy SWDAS!!!
242 days until cruise #3, Disney Wonder Alaska!!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

283 days...


----------



## Trera

34 days!


----------



## Trera

and 126 days!.........................and 129 days.


----------



## PurplePencil

36 days until our 2nd on the dream!


----------



## Sytrace

37 days


----------



## kkayluvsdis

45 days until our FIRST Disney cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*241 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ALCooper3

Only 89 days left!


----------



## Aubie 1957

148 days until cruise #10


----------



## dennisbryce

*301* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*240 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*300* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## BarbMike821

*TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lumpyspace

34!! This cruise has been booked since October 2015, so you could say we are more than ready to set sail!


----------



## WendyDarling

64!


----------



## dizneeat

*239 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## sc426

292!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

Sitting in MIA after my fathom cruise to Cuba. Amazing... Eye-opening... Life-changing... I am still processing the whole experience. So blessed I had it!!!


----------



## Onlyilo

69 days until my very FIRST cruise!!!.. not just disney cruise but first cruise!!! 

I can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*238 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

145 till our 10th.


----------



## tylerzmommy

13 days, 6 hours, 46 minutes until our first Disney cruise  . . .but who's counting?!


----------



## dizneeat

*237 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

130 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dennisbryce

* We are in the 200's!!! *
*297* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Rabb it

39 Days!


----------



## sunshine1259

dennisbryce said:


> * We are in the 200's!!! *
> *297* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal




Wow, we are under 300 days now??!!!  Cool!


----------



## dizneeat

*236 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

49 days (aka 7 weeks!!) until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## lorimay

21 days.........


----------



## ChicosWife

337


----------



## wcw57

44!  YAY!


----------



## gandyeye

345 days until our first cruise on DCL and our first since a disastrous Carnival cruise in 1994.  It has taken 23 years for that memory to fade enough to try cruising again!


----------



## jlynch924

*1 day, 9 hours, 52 minutes!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*235 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

72 days!!!


----------



## bcwife76

9 days until cruise #2, on the Fantasy!! single digit dance 

235 days until cruise #3, Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## Northof54

*34 Days!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## suedon70

8 hours, 31 minutes!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*234 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ivanp91

230 days until I'm on the Dream.
Which means 240 days until I'm on the Wonder!!


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Sandrac213

10 days to the Dream


----------



## NC State

4 weeks from today!


----------



## dizneeat

*233 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

The Countdown Calendar says only 36 more days !!


----------



## Aubie 1957

20 weeks...... sounds better than 140 days!


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## tarheeltink

5 days 6 hours and 15 minutes until our first DCL cruise!  Soooo excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*232 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

(eta: changed out the tickers because apparently the MyVacationCountdown site is gone - it's been down for over a week - and those tickers (at least for me) got stuck)


----------



## DisFanJen




----------



## jenpink

125 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic.


----------



## Laundress

76 days to go


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

272 days unti our Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## ChicosWife

333


----------



## Steelers0854

5 days for our first DCL cruise!!!!!


----------



## Cheerio

397 until our 4th... far too long.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Only 6 months to go!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

139 days to our 10th cruise.


----------



## TheOnlyOne

90 for our very first!


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## disney789

219 days


----------



## dizneeat

*231 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*291* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Amanda129

2 weeks! It'll be my 4th (second time on the Dream, have sailed on the Wonder twice as well) and my sister's 1st ever cruise - she's so excited, she keeps sending me a daily snapshot of her countdown clock on her phone!


----------



## Laundress

75 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*230 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!

(somehow I got off by a day again as tomorrow is 6 weeks exactly, so that would be 42...)


----------



## dennisbryce

*290* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! ONLY SIX WEEKS LEFT!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*229 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

31 Days!! That counts as a month right?!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*289* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

268 very loooooooooooog days until our cruise.


----------



## buffyj

8 days!!!!


----------



## chik1987

263 Days. We booked at 490 days so I think everything is flying by!


----------



## Aubie 1957

136 days and counting


----------



## kkayluvsdis

32 Days!!!  Disney Cruise Documents just arrived in the mail today!!


----------



## Melissa fass

67!!!


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Dug720

kkayluvsdis said:


> 32 Days!!!  Disney Cruise Documents just arrived in the mail today!!



Woohoo!! I know I'm getting close to my cruise docs coming!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*228 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dr Gunnie

We hit the under 60 day mark, only...






days to go!


----------



## Rabb it

30 DAYS! 3-0, one month!!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

4 sleeps! 

But really 3 because I'll be staying at wdw the night before the cruise!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

65


----------



## dennisbryce

*288* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

12! Cannot wait


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## jenpink

120 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic   We did online check in and booked our excursions this morning


----------



## dennisbryce

*287* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## Gregwva

237 days until our 3rd Cruise.


----------



## Aubie 1957

134 until our 10th cruise!


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## dizneeat

*226 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

We're in the twenties! !! 29 days! ! Starating to fret over packing!  My family things I'm crazy!


----------



## Aubie 1957

133 days


----------



## Mousewerks

408 days until our very first cruse!


----------



## goterps1986

5 until #13!!


----------



## Laundress

71 days to go


----------



## surran12

Booked our third cruise 460 days ago and 21 left to go


----------



## Sytrace

21 days and counting down to our 12th Disney Cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*225 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Amanda129

8 days until we're on the Dream! 

This is going to be a long work week, even though it's really on four days long because of MLK Jr day.


----------



## Aubie 1957

132 days till number 10


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## ChicosWife

325


----------



## dizneeat

*224 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Crmaur03

237!! So far away!


----------



## strikermiz

97 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*223 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!!


----------



## ChicosWife

324


----------



## KCBelle

47 days until our second cruise, this time on the Wonder!


----------



## JenPinks

173 until ALASKA!!!​


----------



## Aubie 1957

130 days


----------



## mandylovesdisney

24 days....2 hours and 3 minutes until my next Disney cruise on the Fantasy!! I have sailed both the Magic and Wonder a few times... this will be my first Dream Class ship!


----------



## Dug720

35 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! Five weeks!!!!


----------



## mandylovesdisney

Dug720 said:


> 35 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! Five weeks!!!!



I love the Magic! The Wonder is still my favorite though....she was my first ship.


----------



## Dug720

mandylovesdisney said:


> I love the Magic! The Wonder is still my favorite though....she was my first ship.



This will be my first Classic!


----------



## mandylovesdisney

Dug720 said:


> This will be my first Classic!



Think of the Classics as... Disneyland. Cute and charming.


----------



## Trera

15 days!


----------



## wcw57

thirty one


----------



## Mr. Drauer

59 days until the Fantasy SWDAS WC cruise


----------



## jenpink

115 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## JanieMc

11!


----------



## dennisbryce

*282* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*222 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ThatCOprep

25 Days until our first time on the Dream.

118 days until CC Double Dip on the Fantasy.

240 days until our first B2B on The Fantasy.

444 Days until WBPC and rust time on the Wonder.


----------



## disney789

210 days left


----------



## Dug720

34 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## dizneeat

*221 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## RedSox68

235 days until we land in Barcelona for our Magic Transatlantic


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Only...






days to go!


----------



## dennisbryce

*281* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## kkayluvsdis

24 Days!!!!


----------



## Halleann

8 Days! and again in 156 days!


----------



## RedSox68

Dug720 said:


> 35 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! Five weeks!!!!



We consider the Magic our "home".  The Wonder was our first cruise, but the Magic and her itineraries had a bigger impact on us.  She's a great old ship.  Can't wait to be back on her in September!


----------



## Trera

13 days!


----------



## KayKayJS

1 day and 122 days


----------



## Amanda129

3 days! (We sail on MONDAY!!!)


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! On the active Mickey Mail watch now!!


----------



## lorimay

5 days until we cruise with our grandkids.......

100 days till we do our first B2B in the Southern Caribbean.........


----------



## dennisbryce

*280* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal


----------



## dizneeat

*220 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! On the active Mickey Mail watch now!!


----------



## Amanda129

1.5 days! My sister is counting it down by hours now -


----------



## dizneeat

*219 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

18 weeks!!!


----------



## Laundress

64 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*218 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

125 days!!


----------



## ILM_DisneyDrew

84 days 10 hours 27 minutes but who's counting


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! On the active Mickey Mail watch now!!


----------



## Classof83

17 days until we get to board the Magic in Miami! Sunshine here we come........


----------



## dragynally

299!!!


----------



## bcwife76

Just got off the Fantasy yesterday.

217 days until cruise #3, Wonder to Alaska!!!


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! On the active Mickey Mail watch now!!


----------



## jenpink

110 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Maude4Disney

Ahhh! Just booked our first cruise EVER! Now only  355 days to wait to board the Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

Maude4Disney said:


> Ahhh! Just booked our first cruise EVER! Now only  355 days to wait to board the Wonder!



Woohoo!! And hey, it's less than a year!


----------



## dizneeat

*217 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

19 Days!!!


----------



## Ness2289

148 days!!!


----------



## Garyjames220

12 days till the fantasy and cruise number two


----------



## Aluvendale

Sailing out this Saturday!


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! On the active Mickey Mail watch now!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

19 Days!!!  Time to get packing!!


----------



## abja09

155 days until we spend 11 nights on the Magic sailing to Norway and Iceland!!


----------



## Jimmiesatx

243 days and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*216 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## sandy77d

80 days until our first Disney cruise!!


----------



## lorimay

*ONE MORE DAY...........  tomorrow at this time we will be heading to the drill, then its 4 days of fun, fun, fun!!!!!*


----------



## sc426

269 days.... just under 9 months...


----------



## Aubie 1957

123 days


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! Mickey Mail has arrived!!!!


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Getting closer - only






more days to go.


----------



## dennisbryce

*274* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*314* days until our 10th Disney Cruise on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*215 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## mevelandry

69 days before Land and Sea.


----------



## ChicosWife

316...


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Trera

7days


----------



## jonslawiu

13 Days until the Magic (#5)

261 until the Fantasy (#6)

416 until the Wonder (#'s 7 & 8)


----------



## Sunshine1629

Just booked our 3rd Disney cruise, our first time on the Fantasy! 

485 very long days to go!


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## dizneeat

*213 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## mhconley

1... year 

 

Martin


----------



## dennisbryce

*272* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*312* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*212 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

25 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Trera

5 days!


----------



## jenpink

105 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

17 weeks.....or 119 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

53 days, going on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*211 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

1 more day!
Our first cruise ever
Found a good price on the Dream, and could not resist.


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Trera

4 more days!


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## wcw57

*18*

*In the words of the immortal Frank Barone:  "Holy Crap!!!"*


----------



## lorimay

90 more days till our first B2B on The Magic.......  
Just got off of her yesterday, she's pretty as ever!!!


----------



## Trera

3 more days!! Wonder here we come


----------



## Pagosa Springs

14 days!!


----------



## agsaandjsmom

3 days 14 hours 34 minutes but who is counting


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Finally less than 200 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*210 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## disney789

198


----------



## Ashmonky

16 days until we see the WONDER!!


----------



## Dug720

Cackyschmackers said:


> Finally less than 200 days!!
> View attachment 217869



Welcome to ONEderland!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

117


----------



## revdon64

339 days to DSs 8th birthday 3 day Bahamas cruise on the Dream, followed by a stay at all-star sports.


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## dizneeat

*209 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

2 days!!


----------



## DisneyPups

10 days!!! Yippee! My DD is finally tall enough to ride the AquaDuck and she is thrilled!


----------



## ChicosWife

310...


----------



## Dug720

ONLY THREE WEEKS!!! Just 21 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Trera

1 DAY!!


----------



## dizneeat

*208 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## NC State

*2 days!*


----------



## ChicosWife

309


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

I'm ready to go now!!!!


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jenpink

100 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Trera

We are waiting in line at the port now!


----------



## jenpink

Trera said:


> We are waiting in line at the port now!



Jealous


----------



## dizneeat

*207 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

And when we checked in there was one Royal suite left that we upgraded to. We are so excited as we have never stayed in one before!!

Should be boarding any minute now.


----------



## Rabb it

9 days....


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! In the teens!!!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

We're doing the single digit dance here this morning!! Only 9 days until our first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*206 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## bcwife76

206 days until we cruise to Alaska on the Wonder for our 3rd cruise!


----------



## ImDMous

We are at 232 days!  Come on September!


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! In the teens!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*205 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

112 days for our 10th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*204 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

49 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! In the teens!!!!

Two weeks from now I will be at the airport to fly to MIA!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

7 Days!!!


----------



## disneydreamer781

Way too many


----------



## Aubie 1957

111


----------



## chaseg03

35 my 6th.


----------



## Laundress

48days and counting.....


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

110 and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*203 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

88 days until our B2B on the Dream in May!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

ONE week from right now is our Port Arrival Time!!


----------



## Rabb it

5 days!!!!

sdfovihsgol;fdg


----------



## ChicosWife

304


----------



## chik1987

237 Days!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

39 days, 10 hours, 3 minutes........


----------



## Rebecca Pocahontas

36 hours until my first Disney cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*202 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

109


----------



## jenpink

95 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## DisneyPups

3 days! So excited.


----------



## Dug720

TWO WEEKS!!! Only 14 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

4 Days!!!  Going into packing panic mode here (just my "normal" pre-trip anxiety)!  Can't wait to be sitting in sun with a drink in my hand!


----------



## dennisbryce

*260* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*300* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*201 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## disney789

189


----------



## Aubie 1957

108 and counting.


----------



## Dug720

Only 13 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## dizneeat

*200 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

2 Days, 15 hours... omgggggggggg


----------



## Alicatt

149


----------



## wcw57

single digits.....

after about 2.5 years of planning....

we
are
just
8
days
away


----------



## Aubie 1957

107 till our 10th cruise


----------



## Dug720

Only 12 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

238 days until our Halloween on the Highseas. Seems like forever away!


----------



## Trera

84 days and it cant get here soon enough.


----------



## Aubie 1957

106


----------



## kkayluvsdis

2 Days until we set sail on the Dream!  We leave in the morning to start our drive down to Port Canaveral!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

35 days, 11 hours, and 57 minutes


----------



## Dug720

kkayluvsdis said:


> 2 Days until we set sail on the Dream!  We leave in the morning to start our drive down to Port Canaveral!



Have an awesome trip!!


----------



## dizneeat

*199 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

1 day, 15 Hours...


----------



## wcw57

Mr. Drauer said:


> 35 days, 11 hours, and 57 minutes



*but who's counting...................?*


----------



## MickeyBobby

95 days for our second cruise! Castaway Cay double dip on the Fantasy!


----------



## ChicosWife

300


----------



## bcwife76

199 days until we sail away on cruise #3, to Alaska! At least it's finally under 200 ;-)


----------



## Dug720

Only 11 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> 199 days until we sail away on cruise #3, to Alaska! At least it's finally under 200 ;-)



Welcome to ONE-derland!!


----------



## dizneeat

*198 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

105 and checking in!


----------



## dizneeat

*197 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

Only 10 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! This time next week I'll be at LGA awaiting my flight to MIA!!!


----------



## jenpink

90 days until my 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

104


----------



## AngelDisney

It's getting a bit closer!


----------



## Dug720

SINGLE DIGIT DANCE DAY!!!! 9 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

TODAY is the Day!!!  Didn't get much sleep last night after Goofy called to tell us to "have a fun cruise" . Thanks for letting me share the excitement. Best to you all as you countdown to your adventures!


----------



## Dug720

kkayluvsdis said:


> TODAY is the Day!!!  Didn't get much sleep last night after Goofy called to tell us to "have a fun cruise" . Thanks for letting me share the excitement. Best to you all as you countdown to your adventures!



Have a great time!!!!


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Less than a month - down to:






days!


----------



## wcw57

5 more sleeps...................should we start looking into doing our boarding pass n junk???


----------



## ChicosWife

297! We're in the 200's!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*196 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

37 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*195 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

40 days to go


----------



## Dug720

8 days!! until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Trera

80 days!


----------



## Trera

Dug720 said:


> 8 days!! until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


[/QUOTE]
the Magic is awesome! have a great time.


----------



## Aubie 1957

102


----------



## dizneeat

*194 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

ONE WEEK!!!! 7 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## JDJJ

17!  But we just booked it last week, so that really cut down on the wait time.  LOL!  Love those last minute deals!


----------



## ChicosWife

Now, that we upped our cruise 1 month earlier, we only have 267!


----------



## bcwife76

194 days until cruise #3, Alaska on the Wonder!!!


----------



## DogMom

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​



29 days!!!!!


----------



## Wmbg Cruiser

Just finished our 3rd Disney Cruise last Saturday on the Fantasy.  Now I', anxiously awaiting the later 2018 itineraries so I can book our 4th!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*253* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*293* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Laundress

39 days to go


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## dizneeat

*193 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## WDWLODGE

90 days until our 5th Cruise. Did our online check-in at midnight.


----------



## Trera

78 days.


----------



## Aubie 1957

Last day of 3 digits......100


----------



## DCLSailing

I love seeing this screen!


----------



## DreamRunner1

90 Days until the Fantasy Double Dip!


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!!


----------



## ChicosWife

265


----------



## dizneeat

*192 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

85 days until our second EBTA on the Magic.


----------



## dizneeat

*191 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! I fly to Miami tomorrow!!!!


----------



## WendyDarling

15!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

98 days and counting!


----------



## LambertLion

20!!!! Ready to go now!!


----------



## Wmbg Cruiser

Ok we just booked our 4th DCL cruise but our first on the Magic - We're going to Canada on October 2 from NYC!! Woo hoo!!! Now I need to research the magic and all the things we need to plan for that vessel.


----------



## Laundress

36 days to go...and passports arrived today


----------



## Dug720

3 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! I fly to Miami today!! (And yes, I am at the airport already because LGA has been a ...I cannot say the first part of the word on here but the second half is "-show"...lately with traffic so bad people have been walking up to a mile. I figured better super early than late!) 

ETA: ADRs managed!! Got everything I wanted!!! Only possible changes are TH breakfast to ROL package when that comes online and maybe 1900 Park Fare to Cape May Cafe breakfast if that comes online (there reportedly have been issues with CMC not being loaded in yet).


----------



## Aubie 1957

97


----------



## Alohagirl73

364 until a WONDERful cruise!


----------



## Trera

Just booked the March 9th on the Wonder.......................so only 17 more days now!!


----------



## Dug720

2 days until my 4th DCL cruise!! And first time on the Magic!! Woohoo!! Miami play day today!!


----------



## dous

382


----------



## tink1970

86! I'm excited b/c we just changed our 7 days at Thanksgiving on the Fantasy to the 3 day double dip on the Fantasy...get two days at Castaway and we were going to have to change it anyway so sooner is better. Whoo hooo!!! I haven't been on a spontaneous cruise for a while so excited


----------



## dennisbryce

*248* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*288 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Heather N Conaway

284 days until our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## Dug720

ONE!!! I board the Magic TOMORROW!!!


Granted, it is supposed to rain - so indoor sail away (a first) - and storm on Castaway Day (BOO!!!!)... But at least I'll be on vacation and hanging with my parents.


----------



## Trera

16 more days


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> ONE!!! I board the Magic TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> Granted, it is supposed to rain - so indoor sail away (a first) - and storm on Castaway Day (BOO!!!!)... But at least I'll be on vacation and hanging with my parents.


Have a fabulous time!!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

188 days until Alaska on the Wonder!!

And hopefully after Thursday I'll have another number to add to my countdown


----------



## Cheerio

353 more days - too long


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Have a fabulous time!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## NC State

Too many....430 more days!


----------



## COAriel

418 days until our 1st cruise!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

261


----------



## jlsmith376

Just booked our first Disney cruise today!  94 days until our Dream vacation!


----------



## Laundress

33 days to go


----------



## Dug720

ZERO!!!! My 4th DCL cruise (and 1st on the Magic) is TODAY!!!! We leave for the port in a few hours!!!!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

366 Days!  We just booked Disney Cruise #2!


----------



## jenpink

80 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

259


----------



## dennisbryce

*245* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*285 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

359 days until my 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## melissajx3

one week!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

257


----------



## dizneeat

*184 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

91 days


----------



## dizneeat

*183 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

357 days until my 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## lorimay

63 till our first B2B in the Southern Caribbean.... 

553 till our British Isles cruise.....


----------



## jenpink

lorimay said:


> 63 till our first B2B in the Southern Caribbean....
> 
> 553 till our British Isles cruise.....


We're joining you on that British Isles cruise


----------



## bcwife76

183 days until cruise #3, the Wonder to Alaska!!!
444 days until cruise #4, the Wonder from San Diego to HOME!!!


----------



## Debbie Torres

228 days until Halloween on the High Seas on the Dream ......Disney Cruise #3


----------



## bobbiwoz

24 days!


----------



## Aubie 1957

90


----------



## Dug720

356 days until my 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

3 hours


----------



## jenpink

75 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

89 and counting


----------



## Trera

10 More Days!!


----------



## chaseg03

14


----------



## Dr Gunnie

It's getting closer - just...






more days to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*182 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

254


----------



## poodledogs55

551 days until our grand slam cruise to the British Isles!


----------



## dragynally

263... still a ways away but I'm so stoked!


----------



## dizneeat

*181 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

355 days until my 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## ChicosWife

253


----------



## sc426

234 days!!!!!!! So excited!


----------



## Laundress

27 days to go


----------



## Dug720

354 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*239* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*279 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*180 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

26 days to go


----------



## bcwife76

180 days until cruise #3!! Wonder to Alaska 
441 days until cruise #4!! Wonder San Diego to Vancity!!


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

548 days till our Western Carribean cruise & 1278 days till our Alaskan cruise (lol)


----------



## havaneselover

Only 536 days until we head to Alaska


----------



## 6brumfields

454 days


----------



## Dug720

353 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dizneeat

*179 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

7 Days!!.............and also 64 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

251


----------



## dennisbryce

*238* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*278 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## mischief32

87 DAYS AND COUNTING.  IT SEEM SO CLOSE YET SO FAR AWAY WHEN YOU HAVE NOW CHECKIN AND PICKED YOUR EXCURSIONS.  JUST TWIDDLING MY THUMBS NOW


----------



## ametaldiva

50 days until our first Concierge Cat-T cruise on the Fantasy and 10th DCL cruise overall!


----------



## Dug720

352 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## ChicosWife

250


----------



## DreamRunner1

75 days until Fantasy Double Dip!


----------



## jenpink

70 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*177 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

5 days and 62 days


----------



## Dug720

351 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

356 days! My kids are trying to invent some sort of time warp!


----------



## DogMom

13 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

84 for our 10th
272 for our 11th
448 for our 12th


----------



## mikeymouse1223

Just booked our 4th cruise!  May 5, 2018. 426 days and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*176 days until our 17th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

350 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Meriweather

too long

Jan 20, 2018


----------



## WendyDarling

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dug720

349 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

3 days, 60 days and 63 days!!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

11 days, 27 minutes, 36 seconds......


----------



## dennisbryce

*234* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*274 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*176 days until our 17th cruise *
*
537 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## disneydreamer781

*Not even close at...*


----------



## Aubie 1957

82 days and counting


----------



## dizneeat

*175 days until our 17th cruise 

536 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

20 days


----------



## Dug720

348 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

2 days, 59 days and 62 days!


----------



## Dug720

347 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

1 day, 58 days and 61 days


----------



## hanscarlet

51 days


----------



## KdKyA

Just joined Disboards!
380 days until we cruise


----------



## KayKayJS

71 days until we arrive in Vancouver for Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

*174 days until our 17th cruise 

535 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

245


----------



## EazyWeazy3

199 days!

First post and first Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

80 days and counting


----------



## Laundress

19 days.  Finally in the teens


----------



## Dug720

346 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## jenpink

65 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*173 days until our 17th cruise 

534 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Recie

85 days until our 6th cruise.  This will be our 1st on the Fantasy.


----------



## iambasicallyanna

305 days until we board the Dream for the Castaway Challenge!


----------



## Trera

Today! Headed to the port now.


----------



## dennisbryce

*231* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*271 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## disney789

160 days


----------



## ChicosWife

244


----------



## Dug720

345 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## mischief32

79. I am so excited


----------



## dizneeat

*172 days until our 17th cruise 

533 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Mr. Drauer

7 days, 13 hours, 18 minutes.....


----------



## ChicosWife

243


----------



## bcwife76

171 days until we cruise to Alaska!
432 days until we board the Wonder for cruise #4,San Diego to Vancouver!


----------



## dennisbryce

*230* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*270 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## kkayluvsdis

350!!


----------



## dizneeat

*171 days until our 17th cruise 

532 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jujubiee4

Around 97 days


----------



## Dug720

344 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

11!


----------



## LAX

For my 1st ever DCL cruise, too many!

LAX


----------



## Aubie 1957

77 days and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*170 days until our 17th cruise 

531 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

343 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

54 and 57!


----------



## Aubie 1957

76 days and counting!


----------



## RooRach0906

162 Days still too many in my opinion.


----------



## DogMom

4 more days!!!!!!


----------



## Laundress

16 days to go


----------



## Dug720

342 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dizneeat

*169 days until our 17th cruise 

530 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

240 of the longest days ever....


----------



## jenpink

2 months from today until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Trera

53 and 56!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

4 days, 10 hours, 16 minutes...........


----------



## Aubie 1957

75 days and the diet starts today!


----------



## Dug720

340 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!! (Got off again. I only for sure know I'm right at my check-in date. LOL.)


----------



## Trera

52 days, 55 days and 477 days!!


----------



## jenpink

60 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

239


----------



## dizneeat

*168 days until our 17th cruise 

529 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

74 days.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Slowly creeping up at 245 and counting...


----------



## dennisbryce

*226* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*266 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*167 days until our 17th cruise 

528 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

340 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## DogMom

Mr. Drauer said:


> 4 days, 10 hours, 16 minutes...........



Are you cruising the Magic on 3/17 by chance??


----------



## ChicosWife

238


----------



## Trera

51 days, 54 days and 476 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*225* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*265 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

73 days and counting


----------



## bobbiwoz

8


----------



## dizneeat

*165 days until our 17th cruise 

527 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*224* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*264 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

339 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## ChicosWife

237 and can't book our flights until Southwest opens up the flight schedules....in 2 MORE months! Argh!!!


----------



## cantontrebor

101 days until our 5 night (two stops at Castaway Cay) Disney Dream cruise

The countdown get really exciting when you pass triple digits.


----------



## Aubie 1957

72 days for our 10th!


----------



## Trera

50, 53 and 475 days until cruises 14, 15, and 16!


----------



## Crmaur03

178! Too many....


----------



## dizneeat

*164 days until our 17th cruise 

526 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Mr. Drauer




----------



## dennisbryce

*223* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*263 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

71 days left for the cruise and 69 for the diet.


----------



## Dug720

338 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## ChicosWife

236, but at least we go to Disneyland tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## chik1987

198! Getting closer! We booked almost 300 Days ago and that seems like its been forever!


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm so psyched about this cruise even though I have to wait 238 days.


----------



## bcwife76

164 days until we cruise to Alaska!!
425 days until cruise #4!!

In the meantime DH and I just booked a 3 night trip to Vegas!! Our first kid-free vacation in over 5 years!!! 45 days til Vegas, baby!!!


----------



## Laundress

10 days to go until we board


----------



## dizneeat

*163 days until our 17th cruise 

525 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

337 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

49, 52 and 474


----------



## Aubie 1957

70 days and counting!!


----------



## sunryzez

362 days until my 6th DCL cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*162 days until our 17th cruise 

524 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

336 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## jenpink

55 days until my 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Aubie 1957

69 days to the cruise!


----------



## dennisbryce

*221* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*261 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## sc426

216 days........


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'll be happy just to be able to make an ADR for my Disney day!


----------



## KdKyA

We changed our dates. Went from 380 or so and now down to 26 lol. I couldn't wait that long. Once onboard we will be doing onboard booking to go Summer 2018 too


----------



## Dug720

335 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*220* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*260 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*161 days until our 17th cruise 

523 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

68 days!


----------



## ILM_DisneyDrew

27 days until we board hallelujah... not only the start to a great vacation but the end of the busiest time of the year for our business! Can't come fast enough


----------



## JenPinks

111 days!!! Slowly but surely!


----------



## Jarrod_S

74 Days until our first trip ever.. 2 hrs before we can book our trips and kids club.. Excitement is mounting.


----------



## Laundress

Finally single digits 7 days to boarding


----------



## dizneeat

*160 days until our 17th cruise 

522 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

334 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

46, 49, and 471 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

*219* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*259 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days!  Is anyone else here going on the Wonder on Thursday?!


----------



## ALK$Disney

530 days till 7-night Alaska (September 2018) sooooooo looooong 

At least we have a WDW trip this November


----------



## Aubie 1957

67 more days!


----------



## CabreraFamily1318

151 days left until our first Disney cruise!!


----------



## MrsMang

193 days!


----------



## dennisbryce

[*218* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*258 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## cantontrebor

95 days!!! Disney Dream 5 night cruise with TWO stops at Castaway Cay!!!


----------



## Dug720

333 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dizneeat

*159 days until our 17th cruise 

521 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Aubie 1957

66 days!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

104 days to the double dip.  Today was opening day for gold level, paid in full, booking of activities and such.  Excited!


----------



## tink1970

57 until our last minute double dip CC on the Fantasy!
121 until our European Dover to BCN (tomorrow is excursion/adult dining reservation day whoo hooo!)

no excitement here....


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 we sail tomorrow! Who else?


----------



## Laundress

5 sleeps to go


----------



## dizneeat

*158 days until our 17th cruise 

520 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

332 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## mischief32

67 Days and the wait is killing me. I have pulled the suitcase out and put a few things in that I do not need right now like bathing suits.


----------



## mischief32

Jarrod_S said:


> 74 Days until our first trip ever.. 2 hrs before we can book our trips and kids club.. Excitement is mounting.


I think we might be on the same cruise 5/29.


----------



## Aubie 1957

65 days left to the cruise and only 63 left on the diet!!!


----------



## PurplePencil

120 Days! Booked excursions and Palo this morning


----------



## dennisbryce

*217* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*257 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## tink1970

Excursions and dining made! So 120 days for our July trip


----------



## ChicosWife

230


----------



## Jarrod_S

mischief32 said:


> I think we might be on the same cruise 5/29.


Close, we're the 6/4 out of Copehagen...


----------



## lorimay

This next month is going to be amazing for us! 

35 days till my son and his beautiful fiancee tie the knot. 
37 days till we sail  our first B2B on The Magic for our belated 30th anniversary 


**527 days till our British Isles cruise.......


----------



## Trera

43, 46 and 468


----------



## jenpink

50 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic 

527 days until our British Isles cruise (gulp)


----------



## sandy77d

21 Days!!!


----------



## Dug720

331 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*216* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*256 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

229


----------



## dizneeat

*157 days until our 17th cruise 

519 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## minorthr

Down to 53 for one 
400 for the other


----------



## Aubie 1957

64 days!


----------



## Laundress

boarding the Dream in 3 days


----------



## dizneeat

*156 days until our 17th cruise 

518 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

330 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## Aubie 1957

9 weeks from today


----------



## Laundress

2 sleeps to go


----------



## dizneeat

*155 days until our 17th cruise 

517 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

329 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

62 days left!


----------



## Dug720

328 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

61 days till we board the Fantasy!


----------



## Geomom

499 days, so happy it went below 500!


----------



## dennisbryce

*213* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*253 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

226


----------



## DisneyPups

207 loooonnnnggg days


----------



## dizneeat

*154 days until our 17th cruise 

516 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

327 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

60 days and counting till our 10th


----------



## dennisbryce

*212* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*252 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Trera

39, 42 and 464 days left!


----------



## ChicosWife

225


----------



## disneydreamer781

227+ Ugh!


----------



## dizneeat

*153 days until our 17th cruise 

515 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## nycdisneygal

90!!!!
I checked in today at midnight!


----------



## dizneeat

*152 days until our 17th cruise 

514 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

45 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

326 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Aubie 1957

59 days to the Fantasy and 57 days till Magic Kingdom!


----------



## dennisbryce

*211* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*251 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## NoodlesMom

nycdisneygal said:


> 90!!!!
> I checked in today at midnight!



I think we're on the same cruise.  89 days!


----------



## nycdisneygal

NoodlesMom said:


> I think we're on the same cruise.  89 days!



hhhm I am at 88 days now actually but thought yesterday (my check in day) was supposed to be the 90 day mark!
Anyways, I am on the Alaska Wonder cruise.. I see you are on the Fantasy!! Have a great time! (One day I hope to do the Fantasy...)


----------



## Dug720

325 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## knighta37

Said with a Len Goodman voice:
*
7 !!!!!!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*151 days until our 17th cruise 

513 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*210* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*250 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Mighty Mouse Mama

253 days till our FIRST CRUISE EVER!!!


----------



## abja09

90 days til we cruise to Norway and Iceland!


----------



## GoofyNewfie

3 weeks, 2 days until my first Gold cruise.


----------



## kmix78

Just booked #3today, Wonder, Galveston to San Juan


----------



## Sytrace

15 and counting!


----------



## Dug720

324 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*209* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*249 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## courtney118

218 but wishing it was tomorrow!!


----------



## dizneeat

*150 days until our 17th cruise 

512 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ladyofthetramp

95 days as I look out the window and see snow flying here in northern Massachusetts-sigh...


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

We hit double digits in the countdown!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*149 days until our 17th cruise 

511 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

323 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*208* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*248 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*148 days until our 17th cruise 

510 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

322 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## angelinaxox

18 days until I board the Wonder! The Wonder was my first DCL in 2008 and I haven't been on her since.


----------



## dennisbryce

*207* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*247 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## JWG

Roughly 728 days until our "placeholder" cruise 
One day past our most recent cruise...


----------



## QuidditchChick07

28 days, 8 hours, and 19 minutes.

Not that I'm watching my app countdown or anything.

...

*turns her phone screen off*


----------



## NZMUM

270 days until our 10th cruise 
277 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

321 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## jenpink

40 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Trera

33, 36, and 458


----------



## dennisbryce

*206* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*246 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Recie

60 days until we're on the Fantasy for our 6th cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*147 days until our 17th cruise 

509 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mischief32

55


----------



## tink1970

44 until Fantasy double dip
109  until Dover to Barcelona

getting closer...


----------



## Sneezie

NINETEEN!!!


----------



## DisneyPups

200!!      (I wish it were sooner!!  )


----------



## ChicosWife

219


----------



## dizneeat

*146 days until our 17th cruise 

508 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

320 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Dug720

dizneeat said:


> *146 days until our 17th cruise
> 
> 508 days until our 18th cruise *​



Unrelated to the cruise countdown...

Have a WONDERFUL trip to Italy!!!! One of my favorite places!!


----------



## Trera

32, 35, and 457


----------



## dennisbryce

*205* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*245 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

319 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## lorimay

*25 *days until our first B2B in the Southern Caribbean 

*515* day until our British Isles cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*204* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*244 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

217


----------



## chik1987

179. Is it bad that its kind of enjoyable to see everyone with higher numbers than mine finally? I kept seeing like 120 days or 60 days when we were at 380 and it seemed like time would never count down. We are getting there finally slowly but surely.


----------



## bcwife76

145 days until we cruise to Alaska!!!

406 days until cruise #4, San Diego home to Vancouver!


----------



## dizneeat

*145 days until our 17th cruise 

507 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ali_in_al

179 until our first cruise ever! Yay!


----------



## Dug720

318 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*203* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*243 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*144 days until our 17th cruise 

506 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

216


----------



## JWG

723...


----------



## Sytrace

9 and counting!


----------



## Dug720

317 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## nycdisneygal

80 days until Alaska!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*202* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*242 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## NC State

385 days = 55 weeks


----------



## Dug720

316 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## jenpink

35 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*142 days until our 17th cruise 

504 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

315 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*200* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*240 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## NZMUM

263 days until our 10th cruise 
270 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dennisbryce

*199* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*239 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Trera

16, 29, and 461


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

492 days out, 10 night Norwegian fjords and Iceland. First DCL European cruise for us, DW, DS and one other couple and their daughter. A celebration for our kids college graduation


----------



## bobbiwoz

33 days until our EBTA!


----------



## dennisbryce

*198* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*238 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## disney789

127 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*197* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*237 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

30 days until our 2nd EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*196* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*236 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*137 days until our 17th cruise 

499 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## JWG

715... ugh.


----------



## jenpink

29 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*136 days until our 17th cruise 

498 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

21, 24 and 456!


----------



## dennisbryce

*195* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*235 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## domiii

SEVEN!!!!!!!! Can't wait! Fantasy here I come.


----------



## dizneeat

*135 days until our 17th cruise 

497 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

28 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*194* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*234 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

309 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## JWG

712...


----------



## dizneeat

*134 days until our 17th cruise 

496 days until our 18th cruise 




*​


----------



## jenpink

27 days until our EBTA on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

308 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!! (And after this last cruise (fathom which is on a P&O ship - fathom itself is awesome, the P&O crew and service not so much) I cannot wait to get back on DCL!!!)


----------



## dennisbryce

*193* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*233* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## bcwife76

134 days until Alaska on the Wonder!!
395 days until cruise #4, San Diego to Vancouver!


----------



## dizneeat

*133 days until our 17th cruise 

495 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

26 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

307 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## kmix78

266 until #3 on the Wonder!


----------



## Trera

17, 21 and 453


----------



## dennisbryce

*192* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*232* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

205


----------



## jenpink

25 days until out EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*132 days until our 17th cruise 

494 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

306 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*191* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*231* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## mischief32

40 days and counting


----------



## tnkrbell

9!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

204 I'll be happy at this point, just to get out of triple digits! LOL


----------



## Dug720

305 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## jenpink

24 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*190* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*230* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*131 days until our 17th cruise 

493 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

203


----------



## disney789

119


----------



## Dopey416

52 days for 9th cruise.  Disney Magic Northern Europe


----------



## jenpink

23 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

304 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!! (And now pondering changing to a verandah since I've decided to not do my August Disney trip...)


----------



## dennisbryce

*189* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*229* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*130 days until our 17th cruise 

492 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## lorimay

*10 days till our first B2B, numbers 14 & 15.
500 days till our British Isles cruise #16.  *


----------



## ChicosWife

202


----------



## Lili4ever

32 days until our very 1st Disney Cruise


----------



## jenpink

22 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Trera

14, 17, and 450


----------



## Dug720

303 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!! (And now pondering changing to a verandah since I've decided to not do my August Disney trip...)


----------



## byanks7

I have never booked a cruise so far in advance, but i did to make sure we got the cabins we wanted. It finally is under a year, 364 days to go, yea!


----------



## Blended Disney

31 days until we board the Dream...we have had this planned for about a year and just told the kids...a few tears (of joy!)...have not told them about staying at BCV for a couple of days post cruise...that can wait until we disembark!  Yay Surprises!


----------



## Blended Disney

Blended Disney said:


> 31 days until we board the Dream...we have had this planned for about a year and just told the kids...a few tears (of joy!)...have not told them about staying at BCV for a couple of days post cruise...that can wait until we disembark!  Yay Surprises!


Or 38 days...I got a little ahead of myself.   Must be excited.


----------



## JenPinks

79!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

21 days 14 hours


----------



## dennisbryce

*188* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*228* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*129 days until our 17th cruise 

491 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## KdKyA

We just got off the Wonder yesterday. Our countdown started over  
226 Days to go!


----------



## JanBlessed

Less than 2 months now  sooooo excited !!!


----------



## NZMUM

251 days until our 10th cruise 
258 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*128 days until our 17th cruise 

490 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

21 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

302 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trip 2 Disney

110 days til our 2nd cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*187* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*227* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Crmaur03

141 and counting......


----------



## dizneeat

*127 days until our 17th cruise 

489 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

20 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

301 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## mischief32

35 days until ours DREAMS come true


----------



## Alohagirl73

419 days until back on the Magic!


----------



## phil1914

woohoo just booked this week.

119 days until our 2nd Disney Cruise


----------



## tink1970

24 until our Fantasy Double Dip!

89 until our European Dover to Barcelona trip...finally grand slam


----------



## 85glht

76 days till we do British isles on the Magic


----------



## dennisbryce

*186* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*226* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*126 days until our 17th cruise 

488 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

19 days until our EBTA on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

300 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## ChicosWife

198. We are in the 100's!


----------



## ChicosWife

Lili4ever said:


> 32 days until our very 1st Disney Cruise



You're going to have so much fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*185* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*225* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

18 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

16 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

299 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!! Woo!! in the 200s!!


----------



## Trera

10, 13 and 446!


----------



## dennisbryce

*184* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*224* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

17 days before our EBTA on the Magic 

15 days before we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

298 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## PsylockeSmythe

436 days until our 2nd Disney Cruise and 1st trip to Europe.

Psy


----------



## ChicosWife

196


----------



## dennisbryce

*183* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*223* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## aVASTGrl

*450  *


----------



## nycdisneygal

61 days!!


----------



## TN_mom5

359!  Under a year now lol


----------



## jenpink

16 days before our EBTA on the Magic 

14 days before we leave for Florida


----------



## Dug720

297 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*182* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*222* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

15 days before our EBTA on the Magic 

13 days before we leave for Florida


----------



## Dug720

296 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

7, 10 and 443 days to go!


----------



## dennisbryce

*181* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*221* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

194


----------



## tnkrbell

Today!!!


----------



## NC State

One year from today!


----------



## Rabb it

320 days.. The clock starts again!


----------



## dizneeat

*122 days until our 17th cruise 

484 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Conservative Hippie

35!!


----------



## jenpink

14 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

12 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## dizneeat

*121 days until our 17th cruise 

483 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## cpete

60 days to our first cruise!  8 inches of snow on my Colorado deck this morning.  Looking forward to sunny decks in the Southern Caribbean!


----------



## Dug720

295 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*180* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*220* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## JWG

700...


----------



## Rabb it

319


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

161 days until our Fantasy Halloween on the Highseas cruise.


----------



## NJMomto2

13 hours!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*120 days until our 17th cruise 

Online check-in and activities already booked - yippie!

482 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

13 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

11 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

294 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## DayOhDisMom

67


----------



## NZMUM

242 days until our 10th cruise 
249 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## JWG

699, under 700!


----------



## dizneeat

*119 days until our 17th cruise *

*
481 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

293 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*178* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*218* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

12 days until our EBTA in the Magic 

10 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Rabb it

317...


----------



## janiebubble

28 days


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

15!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

191


----------



## DreamRunner1

15 days till our Fantasy Double Dip!


----------



## mischief32

27


----------



## Camoss

27 days


----------



## jenpink

11 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

9 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

292 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Trera

3, 6 and 439


----------



## dennisbryce

*177* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*217* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## LSUfan4444

19 days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*118 days until our 17th cruise *

*
480 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

10 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

8 days until we leave for Florida


----------



## Dug720

291 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Melindarella

14 days and counting!!!


----------



## Trera

2, 5, and 438!! Castaway Cay here we come!


----------



## LSUfan4444

18 Days


----------



## dennisbryce

*176* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*216* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*117 days until our 17th cruise *

*
479 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*116 days until our 17th cruise *

*
478 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

9 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

7 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

290 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

135 more sleeps!


----------



## LSUfan4444

17 Days!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*175* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*215* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

188


----------



## mischief32

24 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*174* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*214* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

155 days until our Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## Dug720

289 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

330 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days 16 hours until EBTA!


----------



## LSUfan4444

16 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*115 days until our 17th cruise *

*
477 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

313


----------



## Trera

Just boarded the dream for a back to back. Exciting day!!!


----------



## chik1987

149!!!


----------



## Cando86

16 days until our first Disney cruise and first trip to a Alaska!!!


----------



## goterps1986

2 for the repo!!!


----------



## jenpink

7 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

5 days until we leave for Florida


----------



## dizneeat

*114 days until our 17th cruise *

*
476 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## NZMUM

237 days until our 10th cruise 
244 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## LSUfan4444

15 Days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

288 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

329 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*173* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*213* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## nycdisneygal

51 days until our 4th cruise! (first cruise NOT on the Dream!)
We leave 3 days earlier though-- on DD's 11th birthday!


----------



## jenpink

6 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

4 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## dizneeat

*113 days until our 17th cruise *

*
475 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

287 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

328 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## goterps1986

Zero!  I'm looking at the Magic from the Sheraton in Puerto Rico right now!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*172* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*212* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## jenpink

goterps1986 said:


> Zero!  I'm looking at the Magic from the Sheraton in Puerto Rico right now!!


I will see you at Port Canaveral on Saturday when I am getting ready to board the Magic.  Have a great trip.


----------



## goterps1986

That's great jenpink!  Thanks. But I hope it's a long week because when we cross paths I will be  while you're   Haha. Enjoy your cruise also!  Heading to the port now!


----------



## osully

279 days, 13 hours, 13 minutes - thanks DCL app! This will be our first cruise, and it's the Wonder 7 Night Caribbean Cruise Feb 11-18 2018.


----------



## ivanp91

*109 *until our 3-night Bahamian on the Dream...

*119 *until our 7-night Alaskan on the Wonder...

and last but not least...

*370 *days until our 13-night Transatlantic on the Magic!


----------



## jenpink

5 days until our EBTA on the Magic 
3 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

286 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

327 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

13 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*112 days until our 17th cruise *

*
474 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*171* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*211* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## tink1970

I fly out in 8 days, board the ship in 9 !!!!!!

Wow, that was fast


----------



## ChicosWife

184


----------



## dizneeat

*111 days until our 17th cruise *

*
473 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

4 days until our EBTA on the Magic 
2 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

285 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

326 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Finally, a legit countdown!


----------



## dennisbryce

*170* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*210* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

183


----------



## Maxpowers

104 days


----------



## mischief32

19 days


----------



## dizneeat

*110 days until our 17th cruise *

*
472 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

284 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

325 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## jenpink

3 days  until our EBTA on the Magic 
1 day until we leave for Florida


----------



## Cackyschmackers

WOOT!


----------



## dennisbryce

*169* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*209* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## LSUfan4444

11 Days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disney789




----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

462 days before we board the Disney Magic. A whole 30 days fewer than the last time I posted. Time sure flies, or maybe not!


----------



## NZMUM

232 days until our 10th cruise 
239 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## ChicosWife

182


----------



## dizneeat

*109 days until our 17th cruise *

*
471 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## sandy77d

Just booked our 2nd Disney cruise today - 451 days away!


----------



## jenpink

2 days until our EBTA on the Magic 

We leave today for Florida!!!!


----------



## Dug720

283 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

324 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*168* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*208* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## mischief32

17 and counting


----------



## KdKyA

204 Days to go! The time is DRAGGING!


----------



## Rabb it

307, it feels like the days are counting up.. Is that possible...?


----------



## travellingmom1983

2 day!! My 3 year old (and me for that matter) can't wait!!


----------



## ChicosWife

181


----------



## memelit0

*120!!!! and counting*


----------



## T & R

149 days = 10/07/17 Fantasy (Eastern Caribbean)
 and
304 days = 03/12/17 Dream (Bahamas)


----------



## bcwife76

109 days until we sail to Alaska!  (almost double digits )

370 days until we sail from San Diego to Vancouver  (almost at the one year mark )

Once the Silver bookings are open next week, let's see if I can add a 3rd countdown


----------



## tlprice

247 until Southern Caribbean on the Wonder
400 until Mediterranean on the Magic (and Grand Slam)
(Hopefully 496 until New York to Quebec on the Magic--we'll see what the prices are like next week)


----------



## Crmaur03

121, still too far away! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## jenpink

1   We leave tomorrow for our EBTA on the Magic!!!!


----------



## Dug720

282 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

323 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*167* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*207* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

180


----------



## dizneeat

*108 days until our 17th cruise *

*
470 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mischief32

16


----------



## nycdisneygal

45 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*107 days until our 17th cruise *

*
469 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenpink said:


> 1   We leave tomorrow for our EBTA on the Magic!!!!


We too!  0 days left!


----------



## Dug720

281 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

322 days until my first Princess cruise!!


----------



## 1buckeyegirl

13!!!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Finally under 400. Just 399 days until sailing the Med.


----------



## dennisbryce

*166* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*206* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*106 days until our 17th cruise *

*
468 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

280 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

321 days until my first Princess cruise!!

644 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*165* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*205* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

279 days until my WONDERful 5th Disney cruise - and completion of my DCL Grand Slam!!

320 days until my first Princess cruise!!

643 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*164* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*204* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## LSUfan4444

6 days!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*105 days until our 17th cruise *

*
467 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## tink1970

2 days until I'm on the Fantasy


----------



## crazy4wdw

tink1970 said:


> 2 days until I'm on the Fantasy


Yes, me also!  But Monday is almost over so I'm going with one more day.  I had a fantastic treat today as I watched the Fantasy come into port from my hotel room.


----------



## LSUfan4444

5 days!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

277 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

319 days until my first Princess cruise!!

642 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*163* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*203* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Rabb it

302...........


----------



## ChicosWife

176


----------



## dizneeat

*104 days until our 17th cruise *

*
466 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dfwshw

After todays work day, am I allowed to say -- NOT SOON ENOUGH!?!?!
But thankfully only 10 days away to my Disney Dream!  
It just can't come fast enough.


----------



## bcwife76

104 days until we cruise to Alaska!!!!

365 days - one year!!! - until we cruise the west coast home to Vancouver!

Tomorrow I'll know if I'll be adding a 3rd ticker or not


----------



## dani24

TOMORROW!!!


----------



## NZMUM

226 days until our 10th cruise 

233 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

276 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

318 days until my first Princess cruise!!

641 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## Missmilphie

Less than 2 weeks until our Northern Europe cruise - soooooo excited


----------



## nycdisneygal

40 days!!


----------



## Cando86

FIVE days until Alaska!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*103 days until our 17th cruise *

*
465 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## LSUfan4444

4 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*162* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*202* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## sammydent

25 days until Alaska!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## tink1970

About to walk onto the Fantasy!


----------



## Dug720

275 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

317 days until my first Princess cruise!!

640 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

3 Days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*102 days until our 17th cruise *

*
464 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*161* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*201* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*506* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

300 days...


----------



## abja09

41 days until 11 glorious nights on the Magic to cruise to the Norwegian Fjords and Iceland!!!


----------



## Dug720

274 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

316 days until my first Princess cruise!!

639 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Paid in full,  Silver Castaway, midnight tonite we check in!


----------



## dennisbryce

*160* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*200* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*505* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*101 days until our 17th cruise *

*
463 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

173


----------



## Rabb it

299, under 300 days now! It makes it seem so much closer... Kind of..


----------



## dfwshw

One week until I board Disney Dream


----------



## dizneeat

*100 days until our 17th cruise *

*
462 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## kittyklawz

512 days lol


----------



## MSPeeler

TOO MANY DAYS!!!!

Or 540 days


whichever, they are the same to me.


----------



## Dug720

273 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

315 days until my first Princess cruise!!

638 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Online Check-in at midnight!


----------



## MyShoes

88 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*159* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*199* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*504* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 392 days until we depart from Barcelona to Rome for our MAGICal cruise!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*99 days until our 17th cruise *

*
461 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

272 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

314 days until my first Princess cruise!!

637 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Just booked a 4 day on the Dream for April 2018, we have 337 days to go from today. By then, it will have been 8 years since our last Disney cruise, far too long!!!


----------



## JanBlessed

Less than ONE MONTH !!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*158* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*198* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*503* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Toy Story Fan

475 days until our Westbound Transatlantic cruise!


----------



## mickyminnie890

362 days until our 3rd Disney Cruise, but first time on the Disney Fantasy.


----------



## bcwife76

99 days until we sail to Alaska! Double digit day!! 

360 days until cruise #4 

538 days until cruise #5 Gold!!!


----------



## Dug720

271 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

313 days until my first Princess cruise!!

636 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Silver Castaway,  PIF, booking for the second leg of our very first B2B midnight tonite!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*157* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*197* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*502* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*98 days until our 17th cruise *

*
460 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## JWG

677


----------



## DisneyPups

It was 151, as we were going on the NYC--> Canada 7 nighter... but we just cancelled it and booked a Miami cruise... so a long 234...


----------



## ghtx

11 days left!


----------



## mischief32

6 days


----------



## ChicosWife

170


----------



## DrHickenlocher

342...


----------



## Dug720

271 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

313 days until my first Princess cruise!!

404 days until a Crown Princess Med/Aegean Adventure!!

636 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

698 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!

(Just putting all I've booked in here Crown and/or Royal may drop...LOL.)


----------



## NZMUM

220 days until our 10th cruise 

227 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Pandafamily

120 Days, first cruise ever!


----------



## dizneeat

*97 days until our 17th cruise *

*
459 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

270 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

312 days until my first Princess cruise!!

635 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

697 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*156* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*196* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*501* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## disney789

85 days


----------



## Camoss

Down to 5


----------



## Dug720

269 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

311 days until my first Princess cruise!!

634 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

696 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

294


----------



## dennisbryce

*155* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*195* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*500* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*96 days until our 17th cruise *

*
458 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*95 days until our 17th cruise *

*
457 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

268 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

310 days until my first Princess cruise!!

633 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

695 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## nycdisneygal

32  days until we leave on the Wonder
(29 days until we leave for Vancouver!)


----------



## dennisbryce

*154* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*194* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*499* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Camoss

3


----------



## Rabb it

294 >.>


----------



## dizneeat

*94 days until our 17th cruise *

*
456 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## osully

260 days til our one night stay at Pop Century. Then the next day we are off on the Disney Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

267 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

309 days until my first Princess cruise!!

632 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

694 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*153* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*193* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*498* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## sc426

148 days!!!! I have cracked the 150 day mark...


----------



## Crmaur03

107....


----------



## Rabb it

292!


----------



## Angie_T

too many days  LOL


----------



## Tulles

168! Just booked our first cruise today!

Western Caribbean Merrytime on the Fantasy!

So excited!!!!


----------



## Dug720

266 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

308 days until my first Princess cruise!!

631 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

693 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*93 days until our 17th cruise *

*
455 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## nycdisneygal

30  days!!!
So much to do!


----------



## jlynch924

*365... I don't usually post our countdown so early, but I want to look back in 363 days and remember that I started planning this early! *


----------



## dizneeat

*92 days until our 17th cruise *

*
454 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

265 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

307 days until my first Princess cruise!!

630 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

692 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Goin'Again???Yes!!!

41


----------



## bobbiwoz

86 days until DVC Members Cruise!


----------



## NZMUM

214 days until our 10th cruise 

221 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*91 days until our 17th cruise *

*
453 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## interested

19!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

131 long days.


----------



## Dug720

264 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

306 days until my first Princess cruise!!

629 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

691 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

110 more sleeps for the WBTA! Woohoo!


----------



## AquaDame

6 more days - we embark on Sunday!


----------



## 2orangecats

3 hours to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## gettygas2

5


----------



## bcwife76

91 days until we sail to Alaska! I get to do online check in starting at 9:01pm tonight (I'm on the west coast)
352 days until we sail the west coast with friends!
530 days until we take a Merrytime cruise on the Fantasy for cruise #5!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*150* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*190* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*495* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## RllngRckBrw

390 days till our first cruise ever let alone a Disney one. (We had one booked 2 years ago but had to cancel.) I am already freaking out. This is not normally a vacation that is within our reach. We scrape and scratch to do budget WDW trips usually.


----------



## Dug720

263 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

305 days until my first Princess cruise!!

628 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

690 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*90 days until our 17th cruise *

*
452 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*149* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*189* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*494* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## JenPinks

40 days until we sail away on the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*89 days until our 17th cruise *

*
451 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

262 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

304 days until my first Princess cruise!!

627 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

689 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

268 Days until our first sail on the FANTASY!

(I was hoping to wait to post until we were under 200 days but that is just too far away!)

Have Magical vacations to those of you leaving soon!


----------



## dennisbryce

*148* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*188* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*493* days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Geomom

434 until our 2nd cruise--the Northern European on the Magic.  Sigh.


----------



## KdKyA

184 Days. We leave for WDW in 182 days, almost time to book ADRs!


----------



## TrishaK

24 days - 5 night double dip on the Dream!


----------



## ChicosWife

161


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

What does the ticker say,,, getting closer!


----------



## dizneeat

*88 days until our 17th cruise *

*
450 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

260 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

302 days until my first Princess cruise!!

625 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

687 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife

160


----------



## dennisbryce

*147 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*187* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*492 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## JanBlessed

Just a few more days!!!


----------



## 6brumfields

*364 days*


----------



## dizneeat

*87 days until our 17th cruise *

*
449 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

259 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

301 days until my first Princess cruise!!

624 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

686 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*146 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*186* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*491 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Trera

Not soon enough until our 7.4.18 Dream double dip


----------



## Angie_T




----------



## anjuan

365 Days until our Magic in the Med Cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*86 days until our 17th cruise *

*
448 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

258 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

300 days until my first Princess cruise!!

623 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

685 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*145 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*185* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*490 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## nycdisneygal

We get on the wonder in 23 days!
We leave in 20 days! EEEECCCK!


----------



## Crmaur03

99 days!!!! Double digits!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*85 days until our 17th cruise *

*
447 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Husurdady

305 days till our 14th cruise.


----------



## Dug720

257 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

299 days until my first Princess cruise!! (In the 200s now!! Woohoo!!)

622 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

684 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*144 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*184* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*489 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*84 days until our 17th cruise *

*
446 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

256 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

298 days until my first Princess cruise!! (In the 200s now!! Woohoo!!)

621 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

683 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## disney789

72 days


----------



## Grooovertoo

* **320 Days To Go!!!* ​


----------



## Rabb it

282


----------



## dennisbryce

*143 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*183* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*488 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*83 days until our 17th cruise *

*
445 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

255 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

297 days until my first Princess cruise!!

620 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

682 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Disneyfan101413

178 days till our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## Rabb it

281


----------



## chik1987

117 Days


----------



## dennisbryce

*142 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*182* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*487 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

155


----------



## Pandafamily

115 long days.


----------



## NZMUM

205 days until our 10th cruise 

212 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

254 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

296 days until my first Princess cruise!!

619 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

681 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*141 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*181* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*486 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*82 days until our 17th cruise *

*
444 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

154


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

One more month and we will sail away on the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*81 days until our 17th cruise *

*
443 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

450 days until our 12th cruise


----------



## Dug720

254 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

296 days until my first Princess cruise!!

388 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

619 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

681 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*140 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*180* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*485 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

279


----------



## oakleycat

316 (too many)


----------



## dizneeat

*80 days until our 17th cruise *

*
442 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

253 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

295 days until my first Princess cruise!!

387 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

618 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

680 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*139 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*179* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*484 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

120 days until our Halloween on the High seas. Only 111 until the Food & Wine trip WITHOUT my mother-in-law. YES!


----------



## sc426

133 days....


----------



## Aerin75

120 days!  Finally get to start planning "for real" instead of in theory....


----------



## ChicosWife

152


----------



## ladyofthetramp

The cruise documents came today for our double dip on the Dream!!!  25 days!


----------



## bcwife76

80 days until we cruise to Alaska!!!
341 days until we cruise San Diego to Vancouver with friends!
519 days until cruise #5, Merrytime Western on the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*79 days until our 17th cruise *

*
441 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

252 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

294 days until my first Princess cruise!!

386 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

617 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

679 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*138 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*178* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*483 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*78 days until our 17th cruise *

*
440 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

118 days until my toes are in the sand


----------



## wherespluto

0!!!!!  We head to the port in an hour. Dream Double Dip!!!!!!woohoo


----------



## Dug720

251 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

293 days until my first Princess cruise!!

385 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

616 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

678 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*137 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*177* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*482 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Aerin75

ILoveMyKellen said:


> 118 days until my toes are in the sand


May I ask which cruise?  Mine is same day.


----------



## NZMUM

200 days until our 10th cruise 

207 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Aerin75 said:


> May I ask which cruise?  Mine is same day.



I'm on the Fantasy October 7, 2017. I can't wait!!


----------



## Aerin75

ILoveMyKellen said:


> I'm on the Fantasy October 7, 2017. I can't wait!!


Awesome!  So am I!  I am so looking forward to it; it's been a build up for a year since we booked and I've been antsy ever since.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

I'm looking forward to it too. This will be a much deserved break for us and I can't wait.


----------



## Dug720

250 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

292 days until my first Princess cruise!!

384 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

615 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

677 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ratt1345

131 days until our Canadian coast cruise from NYC!!!


----------



## disney789

65 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*136 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*176* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*481 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*77 days until our 17th cruise *

*
439 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Alohagirl73

369 days until our MAGICal cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*76 days until our 17th cruise *

*
438 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

249 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

291 days until my first Princess cruise!!

383 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

614 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

676 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*135 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*175* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*480 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Gregwva

87 Days till cruise #3
Plan on booking #4 a 7 day cruise on board


----------



## ChicosWife

148


----------



## Dug720

248 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

290 days until my first Princess cruise!!

382 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

613 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

675 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*134 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*174* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*479 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*75 days until our 17th cruise *

*
437 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

273!


----------



## Tulles

149 until our 1st cruise!


----------



## JWG

653...


----------



## dizneeat

*74 days until our 17th cruise *

*
436 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

23 days!!!


----------



## Dug720

247 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

289 days until my first Princess cruise!!

381 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

612 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

674 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## DVCFamily92

32 Days


----------



## sc426

128 days!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*133 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*173* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*478 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## rhbaum

*99!*


----------



## dizneeat

*73 days until our 17th cruise *

*
435 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

246 days until my Winter Break Fantasy cruise!!

288 days until my first Princess cruise!!

380 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

611 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

673 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

127 days!!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

271


----------



## rhbaum

98!


----------



## dennisbryce

*132 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*172* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*477 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## fredms

350 days!  Just booked 5 night 2 Castaway Cay in June 2018 in the Roy Disney Suite.  Although it's far away - I am sure it will be here before we know it.


----------



## Dug720

246 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise!!

287 days until my first Princess cruise!!

379 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

610 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

672 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Carey_B

467... way too long!


----------



## dennisbryce

*131 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*171* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*476 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*72 days until our 17th cruise *

*
434 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*71 days until our 17th cruise *

*
433 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

245 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - and completion of my Grand Slam!!

286 days until my first Princess cruise!!

378 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

609 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

671 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*130 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*170* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*475 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NZMUM

193 days until our 10th cruise 

200 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## sc426

125 days!!!!! We can check in this week!!!!!


----------



## jenpink

440 days until our 12th cruise


----------



## Dug720

244 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

285 days until my first Princess cruise!!

377 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

608 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

670 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

124 days!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*129 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*169* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*474 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

142


----------



## oakleycat

305!


----------



## disney789

58 days


----------



## dizneeat

*69 days until our 17th cruise *

*
431 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

243 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

284 days until my first Princess cruise!!

376 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

607 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

669 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

123!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*128 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*168* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*473 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

141


----------



## Cheryl A

88 days until our WBTA Barcelona! Arriving early and staying in an AirBnB.  We did this crossing 10 years ago, also on the Magic, and can't wait to do it again! Cruise #4 for us. We were on the inaugural Fantasy cruise, which was lovely, but have a special place in our hearts for the Magic. Also celebrating our 14th year anniversary!


----------



## KayKayJS

212 days till we sail on the Disney Dream in January. It will be my moms second cruise and it's a surprise (for now)... I took her this past January and now shes hooked


----------



## dizneeat

*68 days until our 17th cruise *

*
430 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

241 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

282 days until my first Princess cruise!!

374 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

605 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

667 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## tink1970

Decided to count and down to 30 until our Dover to BCN cruise---wow!


----------



## dennisbryce

*127 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*167* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*472 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Pandafamily

*100!*


----------



## abja09

7 days until we set on the Magic for Norway, Iceland and Scotland. We are so excited!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

65 days until DVC Members Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*67 days until our 17th cruise *

*
429 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

240 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

281 days until my first Princess cruise!!

373 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

604 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

666 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## RJDSTi

525 days till our 1st Disney Cruise!⛴
*Nov 30, 2018 Puerto Rico to Miami*


----------



## ratt1345

121 days until the Canadian coast cruise.  Making ressies tonight at midnight!!


----------



## steves100

3 Days till Castaway double dip   :  )


----------



## TrishaK

Same here - 3 days until 6/25 sailing on the Dream!


----------



## Sunshine1629

Changed cruises and our countdown got longer 

Only 344 days to go!


----------



## dennisbryce

*126 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*166* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*471 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

265


----------



## Dug720

239 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

280 days until my first Princess cruise!!

372 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

603 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

665 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Crmaur03

Getting close and not as prepared as I would want to be. 79 days left!


----------



## Rabb it

264..............................


----------



## chik1987

100!!!!


----------



## Shellyred8

72 days until first cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## eccobleu

324 Days until our first Disney cruise!!


----------



## jvh4

Crmaur03 said:


> Getting close and not as prepared as I would want to be. 79 days left!


79 for me too. My 1st Disney cruise. The Dream


----------



## dennisbryce

*125 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*165* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*470 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*66 days until our 17th cruise *

*
428 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## sc426

120!!!! We checked in today!


----------



## bcwife76

66 days until we cruise to Alaska!!

327 days until cruise #4, San Diego to Vancouver!

505 days until our first Merrytime cruise, Fantasy Western (and cruise #5!!)


----------



## Dug720

238 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

279 days until my first Princess cruise!!

371 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

602 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

664 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*65 days until our 17th cruise *

*
427 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*124 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*164* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*469 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## 85glht

2 weeks from today, we will be on the Magic for a cruise around the British Isles


----------



## dizneeat

*64 days until our 17th cruise *

*
426 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

237 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

278 days until my first Princess cruise!!

370 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

601 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

663 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

104 days until our Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## dennisbryce

*123 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*163* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*468 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Gregwva

75 until cruise number 3.


----------



## Dug720

236 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

277 days until my first Princess cruise!!

369 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

600 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

662 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*122 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*162* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*467 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NoodlesMom

2 days!!!!  We board the Fantasy the 10 day Southern Caribbean in 2 DAYS!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*63 days until our 17th cruise *

*
425 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

135


----------



## lorimay

96 days till we take our first Halloween on the High Seas cruise onboard The Fantasy!

433 days till we sail The British Isles onboard The Magic..........


----------



## NZMUM

185 days until our 10th cruise 

192 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## crtsjffrsn

171 days until our 1st cruise! Super excited for what I am expecting will be the first of many...


----------



## Dug720

234 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

276 days until my first Princess cruise!!

368 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

599 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

661 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## DisneySunPrincess

74 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*121 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*161* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*466 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

260! Always a tad be more exciting when there's a 0 at the end of the number..


----------



## dizneeat

*62 days until our 17th cruise *

*
424 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

233 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

275 days until my first Princess cruise!!

367 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

598 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

660 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

259


----------



## dizneeat

*61 days until our 17th cruise *

*
423 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## oakleycat

296!  Finally under 300!


----------



## dennisbryce

*120 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*160* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*465 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Cackyschmackers

*50 DAYS!! *

So much to do!!


----------



## Aerin75

100 days!  Counting down until I can check in!


----------



## Dug720

232 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

274 days until my first Princess cruise!!

366 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

597 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

659 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*60 days until our 17th cruise *

*
422 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

430 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*119 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*159* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*464 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Smeece

147...............


----------



## annie1995

45 days!!  First cruise, I am so excited!!


----------



## 85glht

9 days to go.
5 more work days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

99 days until Halloween on the high seas. Double digits baby! WOO HOO


----------



## Dug720

231 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

273 days until my first Princess cruise!!

365 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

596 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

658 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Aerin75

ILoveMyKellen said:


> 99 days until Halloween on the high seas. Double digits baby! WOO HOO


Me too me too!!!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

5 days to our double dip!  Cleaning my house like a crazy woman!  One to pass the time.  Two because no one wants to come home to a dirty house!


----------



## dennisbryce

*118 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*158* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*463 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*59 days until our 17th cruise *

*
421 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Getchell Williams

*293* Days until our 2nd Disney Cruise


----------



## RobinVanellope

Exactly 1 year - June 30, 2018. Our first DCL, Fantasy-11 day Caribbean. Woo-hoo!  
Could you point me to a link that shows me how to list all my cruises and times at WDW on my page?  Cheers!


----------



## jsands1984

517 days 

This will be the 3rd cruise for my husband and I, but our first one with Disney. It will be the very first cruise for our 2 boys who have no idea we're going.


----------



## petrola

154 more days!  We will be sailing on the Fantasy December 2.    (seems so far away at this point).   This is will be our 3rd Disney cruise but the first one for my DS who will be 3 at the time of sailing.   Seems like a lot has changed since 2013 - which is the last time we sailed.   I had better start reading this forum to get up to speed quickly as the 120 day booking window is fast approaching.  As of today I feel completely in the dark... lol


----------



## dennisbryce

*117 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*157* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*462 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

231 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

273 days until my first Princess cruise!!

365 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!! AKA One year!!!! 

596 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

658 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Pocahontasheart

111 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*58 days until our 17th cruise *

*
420 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

230 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

272 days until my first Princess cruise!!

364 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

595 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

657 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## 85glht

A week from today, we sail away!


----------



## dennisbryce

*116 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*156* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*461 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## sc426

110 days!!!!!


----------



## NZMUM

179 days until our 10th cruise 

186 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

229 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

271 days until my first Princess cruise!!

363 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

594 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

656 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

254


----------



## Carey_B

451 days until our first cruise


----------



## Dug720

228 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

270 days until my first Princess cruise!!

362 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

593 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

655 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

95 days until our Halloween on the high seas


----------



## dennisbryce

*114 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*154* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*459 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## sc426

109!!!!


----------



## Evoga

47 days till our first ever cruise.


----------



## Dug720

227 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

269 days until my first Princess cruise!!

361 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

592 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

654 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*113 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*153* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*458 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*54 days until our 17th cruise *

*
416 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

252!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

30!!! One month from today we'll be on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

126


----------



## 85glht

4


----------



## Rabb it

85glht said:


> 4



OMGGGGG, so close! Enjoy it for me!


----------



## Dug720

226 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

267 days until my first Princess cruise!!

359 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

590 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

652 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

251, whomp whomp..


----------



## dizneeat

*53 days until our 17th cruise *

*
415 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## disney789

43 more days


----------



## 85glht

Rabb it said:


> OMGGGGG, so close! Enjoy it for me!



Thanks!


----------



## dennisbryce

*112 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*152* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*457 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

225 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

266 days until my first Princess cruise!!

358 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

589 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

651 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## NICHOLAS SOMERHAUSEN

363


----------



## Gregwva

62 days till cruise
165 days till WDW.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Recently back from WDW, so time for a new ticker!

357 days (seems like a long time, but I know it will fly by)


----------



## KdKyA

144 Days until WDW 
147 Days Until DCL Eastern Caribbean


----------



## Rabb it

250! the big 2-5-0 lol


----------



## dennisbryce

*111 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*151* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*456 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## 85glht

We fly out tomorrow


----------



## dizneeat

*52 days until our 17th cruise *

*
414 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

10 days until the Disney Wonder to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

*51 days until our 17th cruise *

*
413 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## sc426

105 days!!!!


----------



## Sheila Long

356 Days!! Just got back from our 1st cruise on Fantasy and couldn't wait to book another


----------



## Dug720

224 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

265 days until my first Princess cruise!!

357 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

588 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

650 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*110 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*150* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*455 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*50 days until our 17th cruise *

*
412 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

223 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

264 days until my first Princess cruise!!

356 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

587 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

649 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*109 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*149* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*454 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenpink

420 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## NZMUM

172 days until our 10th cruise 

179 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*49 days until our 17th cruise *

*
411 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## BigTex1986

150 days until our 3rd cruise!


----------



## Dug720

222 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

263 days until my first Princess cruise!!

355 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

586 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

648 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

103 days!!!


----------



## Rabb it

247


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Soontobegoodsell

119!!


----------



## oakleycat

284!


----------



## bcwife76

49 days until we cruise to Alaska (7 weeks today!)
310 days until we cruise the West Coast with friends!
488 days until our Merrytime cruise - cruise #5!!


----------



## cyndyminnie

*21!* Can't wait.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

38!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*108 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*148* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*453 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## WestFamily

90!!!! 



And 250


----------



## dizneeat

*48 days until our 17th cruise *

*
410 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

221 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

262 days until my first Princess cruise!!

354 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

585 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

647 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*107 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*147* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*452 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

88 Days!!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

118!!


----------



## DVCFamily92

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mich723

192 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*47 days until our 17th cruise *

*
409 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

220 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

261 days until my first Princess cruise!!

353 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

584 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

646 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Aerin75

87!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*106 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*146* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*451 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

117!!


----------



## ChicosWife

1 month until check-in!!


----------



## ChicosWife

DVCFamily92 said:


> 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How exciting!


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

FINALLY, under the 400 day mark 
We were just short of 1.5 years when we made our reservation for next year!


----------



## disney789

37 days!


----------



## NZMUM

169 days until our 10th cruise 

176 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*46 days until our 17th cruise *

*
408 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

219 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

260 days until my first Princess cruise!!

352 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

583 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

645 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## NewsMom

22 days until we leave. 16 work days. GAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*105 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*145* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*450 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

43!


----------



## Dug720

218 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

259 days until my first Princess cruise!!

351 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

582 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

644 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## tink1970

7!!! We fly to London in 4...starting to get excited.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*104 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*144* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*449 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rbennett0427

281 until our very first Disney cruise! So excited


----------



## Rabb it

243


----------



## NC State

41 weeks!


----------



## dizneeat

*45 days until our 17th cruise *

*
407 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

3 days until our 16th cruise
10 days until our 17th cruise


----------



## ImDMous

*71 Days!*

We booked at somewhere over 400, we're finally getting closer!


----------



## Tulles

120 days until our 1sr cruise!

Got to do our on-line check in today!


----------



## dizneeat

*44 days until our 17th cruise *

*
406 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

217 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

258 days until my first Princess cruise!!

350 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

581 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

643 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

84 days and paitiently (not really) waiting.


----------



## Rabb it

242


----------



## KY_Minnie

77 days!!! So excited!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*103 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*143* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*448 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*43 days until our 17th cruise *

*
405 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

216 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

257 days until my first Princess cruise!!

349 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

580 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

642 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*102 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*142* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*447 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## cmwade77

90 days!


----------



## tink1970

1 day until dogs to kennel/2 days until flights to London/3 days until we land in London/4 days until we see the Tower and Crown Jewels and FIVE days until we board the Magic...whoo hooo!

Rats, still have to pack


----------



## L8blumr2

181 days to go!


----------



## mimi79

5 days!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*42 days until our 17th cruise *

*
404 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## sc426

95 days!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

215 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

256 days until my first Princess cruise!!

348 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

579 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

641 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife

It's getting harder and harder to "keep calm"!


----------



## disney789

32 days!


----------



## Rabb it

240! Another 0 day down!


----------



## Aerin75

82 days!  More importantly at the moment....7 days until check in!


----------



## lilozz_6

200!! Yay!


----------



## Pandafamily

75!


----------



## KashasMom

39 Days until our DVC cruise on the Fantasy and 116 Days until our first cruise on the Dream!


----------



## dennisbryce

*101 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*141* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*446 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*41 days until our 17th cruise *

*
403 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

214 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

255 days until my first Princess cruise!!

347 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

578 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

640 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*100 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*140* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*445 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## DragonflyinAmber

375 Days til our Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy!!


----------



## dizneeat

*40 days until our 17th cruise *

*
402 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Crmaur03

54!!!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Dug720

213 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

254 days until my first Princess cruise!!

346 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

577 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

639 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*99 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*139* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*444 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Gracies Moms

100!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## suedon70

288 until Disney Dream Concierge!! woohoo!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

We jsut got back from our Double Dip on the Dream and are now counting down to our trip next year on the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*39 days until our 17th cruise *

*
401 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

212 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

253 days until my first Princess cruise!!

345 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

576 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

638 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*98 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*138* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*443 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

237


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## bcwife76

39 days until we sail to Alaska!!!
300 days until we sail the West Coast with friends!
464 days until our first HOTHS cruise (cruise #5!)


----------



## 2choozee

80 days until our first Disney cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*38 days until our 17th cruise *

*
400 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

211 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

252 days until my first Princess cruise!!

344 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

575 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

637 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## tink1970

I can finally say...0!

Leaving for the Port of Dover in 2 hours


----------



## dennisbryce

*97 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*137* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*442 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## rescuetink

*469* till our first DCL trip out of New York on the Magic!!


----------



## suedon70

Just booked yet ANOTHER Disney cruise, so now:

208 days until Dream to Bahamas!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*37 days until our 17th cruise *

*
399 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

210 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

343 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

574 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

636 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*96 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*136* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*441 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*36 days until our 17th cruise *

*
398 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

76 days until I’m in paradise.


----------



## dennisbryce

*95 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*135* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*440 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NZMUM

158 days until our 10th cruise 

165 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## disney789

26 more days!


----------



## Aerin75

2 hrs 16 minutes (by my clock) until check in.  Yay!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*35 days until our 17th cruise *

*
397 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*94 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*134* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*439 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

209 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

342 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

573 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

635 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## trara1375

WAY TOO MANY...while it's not booked yet; we are in the planning stages and looking at Sept. 2019...so 25 months and roughly 28 days...


----------



## ChicosWife

107


----------



## dizneeat

*34 days until our 17th cruise *

*
396 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

208 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

341 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

572 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

634 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*93 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*133* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*438 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

101 until our first DCL cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

232!


----------



## Vicki106

24 Days!!!!! until our Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
(nope, not excited at all.)


----------



## dizneeat

*33 days until our 17th cruise *

*
395 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

206 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

339 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

570 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

632 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*92 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*132* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*437 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*32 days until our 17th cruise *

*
394 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

205 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

338 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

569 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

631 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

86 days!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*91 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*131* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*436 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

204 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

337 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

568 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

630 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## DragonflyinAmber

EXACTLY 1 YEAR!!  anybody else on the 7/28/18 Eastern Caribbean cruise out of Port Canaveral??


----------



## Aerin75

72 days!  Every day I give the count to my kid...she's starting to get very annoyed with me and it just makes me chuckle more.


----------



## mhconley

Six months exactly!  Our southern Caribbean on the Wonder starts on January 28.  Woo-hoo!!!

Martin


----------



## dizneeat

*31 days until our 17th cruise *

*
393 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Cheerio

196!


----------



## Rabb it

229


----------



## dennisbryce

*90 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*130* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*435 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Crmaur03

44! Getting super super close!


----------



## NewsMom

One week, eleven hours. AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*89 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*129* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*434 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*30 days until our 17th cruise *

*
392 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jenpink

400 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## Dug720

203 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

336 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

567 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

629 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## disneyholic family

something like 27 days....but WDW first...


----------



## ivanp91

^ disneyholic family, is that the Dream on 08/25? We are on that cruise!

27 days until the Bahamas on the Dream!
37 days until Alaska on the Wonder!
Last but not least, 285 days until EBTA on the Magic!  (DCL #7)


----------



## lorimay

*400 days until we sail The British Isles.........

63 days till we sail The Fantasy for our son in laws 30th birthday bash *


----------



## disneyholic family

ivanp91 said:


> ^ disneyholic family, is that the Dream on 08/25? We are on that cruise!
> 
> 27 days until the Bahamas on the Dream!
> 37 days until Alaska on the Wonder!
> Last but not least, 285 days until EBTA on the Magic!  (DCL #7)



yes!

too bad i'm not on the other two cruises with you too!!!    especially the TA!!  one day that wish will come true too  

.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

And I'm not even packed! !


----------



## disney789

20 more days!


----------



## DCLDVC1

228 days until our Platinum Concierge cruise


----------



## Dug720

202 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

335 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

566 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

628 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Just received this on Friday!
Haven't packed yet and leaving in 12 days for Universal for a week before the cruise.
19 DAYS until our first Grand Slam!


----------



## dennisbryce

*88 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*128* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*433 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Carey_B

424


----------



## dizneeat

*29 days until our 17th cruise *

*
391 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bcwife76

29 days until we cruise to Alaska!!!
290 days until we cruise the west coast with friends!
454 days until cruise #5 - HOTHS on the Fantasy!!


----------



## NZMUM

151 days until our 10th cruise 

158 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*28 days until our 17th cruise *

*
390 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

201 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

334 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

565 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

627 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

226


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*87 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*127* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*432 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

68 more days until work can’t reach me.


----------



## osully

193 days til check-in at Pop Century!

194 days til we get on the Disney Wonder!

First cruise - so excited!


----------



## WDWChloe

39!


----------



## dizneeat

*27 days until our 17th cruise *

*
389 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

200 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

333 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

564 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

626 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*86 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*126* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*431 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

225


----------



## Vicki106

18!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

ILoveMyKellen said:


> 68 more days until work can’t reach me.



Having never cruised before, right now this is the highlight of my anticipation!

67 days!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Already counting down even though our next cruise is next year.


----------



## oakleycat

262!


----------



## sc426

80!


----------



## Debbie Torres

72 days until HOTHS


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

30


----------



## dizneeat

*26 days until our 17th cruise *

*
388 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

199 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! ONE-derland time!!!!!! 

332 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

563 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

625 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

79 days!!!!


----------



## ChipNDale86

18!!! Growing more and more impatient by the second! We booked this cruise over 470 days ago so it's hard to believe that it is actually almost here!


----------



## dennisbryce

*85 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*125* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*430 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## CarlaT

50 day - this will be our 3rd Disney Cruise


----------



## ChicosWife

DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disney789

17 days!!


----------



## oufpat

37 until our first Disney Cruise!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers




----------



## Cackyschmackers

ChipNDale86 said:


> 18!!! Growing more and more impatient by the second! We booked this cruise over 470 days ago so it's hard to believe that it is actually almost here!



Us, too, we might be on the same.cruise!


----------



## DisneyGirlMI

17 days till #7!!  Can't wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*25 days until our 17th cruise *

*
387 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

198 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

331 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

562 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

624 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChipNDale86

Cackyschmackers said:


> Us, too, we might be on the same.cruise!



Alaska??? If so, that's us!


----------



## gilsan

247 days until Our 1st Panama Canal cruise, and 2nd time on the Disney Wonder. April 8, 2018 is so far away still


----------



## ImDMous

Down to 52 days!  Booked at about 14 months, we're finally getting closer!


----------



## dennisbryce

*84 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*124* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*429 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Cackyschmackers




----------



## dizneeat

*24 days until our 17th cruise *

*
386days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

197 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

330 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

561 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

623 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*83 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*123* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*428 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Crmaur03

37!!!!!! So close but not close enough


----------



## revdon64

153 days until my son and I set sail on our first Disney Cruise. 2 nights in All-Star Sports before, and 6 nights in POFQ after. His 8th birthday trip.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dizneeat

*23 days until our 17th cruise *

*
385 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

196 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

329 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

560 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

622 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

63 days


----------



## Donna3271

dizneeat said:


> *23 days until our 17th cruise *
> 
> *
> 385 days until our 18th cruise *​


So funny! We are on the same cruise! Except we are doing GF post cruise, and you are doing it pre cruise!!! We love BC too! That's were we will be for the marathon in Jan!

Fingers crossed for good weather!!!!


----------



## sc426

76!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*82 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*122* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*427 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## AceVac

75!!!


----------



## StitchyPoo81

19 more days to go. Getting excited it's our 1st Disney cruise


----------



## Dug720

195 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

328 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

559 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

621 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*22 days until our 17th cruise *

*
384 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## NZMUM

144 days until our 10th cruise 

151 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*21 days until our 17th cruise *

*
383 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

194 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

327 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

558 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

620 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## bbn1122

55 Days!

Less then two months....getting close!


----------



## Rabb it

219


----------



## Vicki106

11!


----------



## chunkymonkey

74 Days until our Canada Coast cruise from NYC!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

In 19 days!


----------



## Betsypup

89!


----------



## dennisbryce

*80 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*120* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*425 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Finally,  a REAL.countdown!


----------



## disney789

11!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*20 days until our 17th cruise *

*
382 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

193 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

326 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

557 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

619 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*79 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*119* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*424 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Geomom

365 days!  Finally down to 1 year!


----------



## oakleycat

255!


----------



## Rabb it

218


----------



## The Sasquatch

54 until #8


----------



## NEMO53

31


----------



## kkayluvsdis

199 days!!! So excited to be finally under 200


----------



## dennisbryce

*78 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*118* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*423 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## suedon70

190 days until our 5th DCL cruise!!

267 days until our 6th DCL cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*19 days until our 17th cruise *

*
381 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

192 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

325 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

556 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

618 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## WestFamily

60!


----------



## dizneeat

*18 days until our 17th cruise *

*
380 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bcwife76

19 days until we sail to Alaska!
280 days until we cruise the West Coast with friends!
444 days until we take our 5th cruise, HOTHS!


----------



## Dug720

191 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

324 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

555 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

617 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

216


----------



## dennisbryce

*77 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*117* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*422 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Crmaur03

31 days, can't believe it's almost here!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

58 Days until I can disconnect from work.  49 days until Disney World (but work will still call)


----------



## dizneeat

*17 days until our 17th cruise *

*
379 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

190 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

323 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

554 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

616 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*76 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*116* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*421 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

215! so far


----------



## Cheryl592000

Fifty-five days!


----------



## disney789

7 days!!!


----------



## Buz2

Today!!! So excited!


----------



## Dug720

189 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

322 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

553 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

615 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*16 days until our 17th cruise *

*
378 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Cackyschmackers

*5 DAYS!!  *

*And we're not even packed! *


----------



## Rabb it

214


----------



## bobbiwoz

14!


----------



## dennisbryce

*75 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*115* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*420 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## KashasMom

14 days until our first member cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KashasMom said:


> 14 days until our first member cruise!


Yes, the DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## RACHEL_GB

12 days!!! 10 days until we leave for Barcelona 


Want to start packing but daren't


----------



## dizneeat

*15 days until our 17th cruise *

*
377 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

188 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

321 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

552 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

614 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

68 days!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

55 days until work can’t reach me . 46 days until Food & Wine.


----------



## dennisbryce

*74 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*114* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*419 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Crmaur03

28! Only 4 weeks left,  getting excited!!


----------



## dizneeat

*14 days until our 17th cruise *

*
376 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

187 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

320 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

551 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

613 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

212


----------



## alltwelve

410 days until our cruise on the Fantasy; 321 days until we have to pay it off!


----------



## ChicosWife

ALL CHECKED IN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*73 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*113* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*418 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NZMUM

136 days until our 10th cruise

143 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Rabb it

Cackyschmackers said:


> *5 DAYS!!  *
> 
> *And we're not even packed! *



A pirates life for you!


----------



## suedon70

185 Days until 3-day Bahamas on Dream

262 Days until 3-day Bahamas on Dream!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*13 days until our 17th cruise *

*
375 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

186 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

319 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

550 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

612 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Ack! Still not completely packed!


----------



## dennisbryce

*72 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*112* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*417 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

211


----------



## dizneeat

*12 days until our 17th cruise *

*
374 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

Cackyschmackers said:


> Ack! Still not completely packed!
> 
> View attachment 261981



Have a blast!!


----------



## Dug720

185 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

318 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

549 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

611 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Trera

Just booked Sept 8th on the Dream last night so that means we have a short 23 days until our next cruise!!

Then 322 to DD on July 4th and 414 until NYC to Bermuda.

cant wait.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Dug720 said:


> Have a blast!!



Thank you!  We fly tomorrow,  cruise is Friday. ... still not packed,  lol.


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

*In 365 days we will be sailing away!!!*

When we reserved our cruise it was just short of 1.5 years out.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## memelit0

*23** days!!!! *


----------



## dennisbryce

*71 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*111* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*416 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Crmaur03

25 days and counting!


----------



## Dug720

184 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

317 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

548 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

610 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Trera

memelit0 said:


> *23** days!!!! *


You on the sept 8th dream?


----------



## Trera

22 days!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*70 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*110* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*415 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*11 days until our 17th cruise *

*
373 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## CamColt

365!


----------



## bcwife76

11 days until we set sail to Alaska!!!
272 days until we sail the Wonder home from San Diego!
436 days until we return to the Fantasy for a Halloween cruise that will be GOLDEN!


----------



## Dug720

183 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

316 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

547 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

609 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*10 days until our 17th cruise *

*
372 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*69 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*109* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*414 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Trera

21 days


----------



## Rabb it

208


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Lisanell

5 months 13 days.


----------



## AngelDisney

Very excited!!
Bon Voyage!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*49 Days *


----------



## dizneeat

*9 days until our 17th cruise *

*
371 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

182 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

315 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

546 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

608 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*68 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*108* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*413 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

7!


----------



## disny_luvr

51!!!


----------



## bcwife76

9 days until we sail to Alaska - single digit dance baby! 
270 days until we sail from San Diego home to Vancouver!
434 days until we return to the Fantasy for cruise #5 over Halloween!


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

43 DAYS until our 6th Cruise and completion of GRAND SLAM


----------



## dizneeat

*8 days until our 17th cruise *

*
370 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*48 Days *


----------



## dennisbryce

*67 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*107* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*412 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

181 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

314 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

545 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

607 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6


----------



## Dug720

180 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

313 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

544 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

606 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Trera

18 days!


----------



## Shellyred8

bcwife76 said:


> 9 days until we sail to Alaska - single digit dance baby!
> 270 days until we sail from San Diego home to Vancouver!
> 434 days until we return to the Fantasy for cruise #5 over Halloween!



We might cross paths in the port!  We embark on the day you debark. 

Have a great cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

AngelDisney said:


> Very excited!!
> Bon Voyage!
> View attachment 263073



Lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

205


----------



## dizneeat

*7 days until our 17th cruise *

*
369 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*66 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*106* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*411 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 1/2, I am getting pretty psyched!


----------



## oakleycat

242!


----------



## taymorel

88


----------



## NZMUM

129 days until our 10th cruise 

136 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## bobbiwoz

4!


----------



## dennisbryce

*65 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*105* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*410 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

204


----------



## jenpink

375 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

72


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*64 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*104* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*409 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

203


----------



## Dug720

178 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

311 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

542 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

604 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Love watching to ticker count down


----------



## dennisbryce

*63 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*103* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*408 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## chik1987

38!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*44 Days until work can’t reach me!! *


----------



## sc426

57 days....


----------



## bobbiwoz

1, DVC Member Cruise sails tomorrow!


----------



## Dug720

177 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

310 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

541 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!! Into the 500s!!!

603 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*62 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*102* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*407 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Trera

13 more days


----------



## Rabb it

201


----------



## Sytrace

14 days until cruise 14 (Dream)
and 31 days until cruise 15 (Fantasy)


----------



## Pkltm

34


----------



## Sytrace

Trera said:


> 13 more days



We are on this cruise as well.


----------



## disny_luvr

45 days!


----------



## Trera

Sytrace said:


> We are on this cruise as well.


Awesome! Always great to know a fellow Orlando resident will be cruising with us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

0, today's the day!


----------



## lorimay

5 weeks from today or 35 days until our first Halloween on the High Seas......


----------



## dennisbryce

*61 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*101* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*406 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

176 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

309 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

540 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

602 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*42 looooooong days........*


----------



## Rabb it

200 day mark!


----------



## Crmaur03

Holy cow only 15 days!!


----------



## Dug720

174 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

307 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

538 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

600 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## jack87891

49  til we get to introduce our little 1  year old grand daughter to Disney Cruising!!


----------



## NZMUM

123 days until our 10th cruise 

130 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## bcwife76

1 day left - we sail to Alaska TOMORROW!!!!

262 days until we are back on the Wonder, San Diego to Vancouver!

I have one more cruise booked but we might change it this week while we are onboard this week


----------



## Trera

11 more days


----------



## Karlzmom

15 days!!!


----------



## Tulles

75 days until our 1st cruise!


----------



## Dug720

173 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

306 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

537 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

599 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Trera

10 days and counting


----------



## suedon70

171 days & 248 days!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*58 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*98* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*403 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

172 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

305 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

536 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

598 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

197! Finally under 200 days!


----------



## oakleycat

234!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Trera

9 days


----------



## NEMO53

11 days


----------



## Dug720

171 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

304 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

535 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

597 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*57 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*97* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*402 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Winston Wolf

86!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

196


----------



## Pandafamily

30!


----------



## Dug720

170 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

303 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

534 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

596 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## georgiaminnie

25 days until Halloween on the High Seas!!


----------



## Trera

7 days


----------



## mrswillson

9 days and counting!


----------



## Aerin75

37 days!  Yay!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*56 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*96* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*401 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*37 Days *


----------



## ImDMous

25 Days!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*36 Days *


----------



## Trera

6 days! Hoping that Hurricane stays away!


----------



## Aerin75

ILoveMyKellen said:


> *36 Days *


Is it too early to start counting down the hours?


----------



## CarlaT

20 days until Halloween on the High Seas!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*55 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*95* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*400 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

169 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

302 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

533 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

595 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Rabb it

194


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Aerin75 said:


> Is it too early to start counting down the hours?



Nope and I have already started packing lol.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

*29 days*


----------



## jenpink

365 days! 1 year from today we sail on  our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## dennisbryce

*54 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*94* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*399 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

193


----------



## Dug720

168 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

301 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

532 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

594 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Dug720

167 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

300 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

531 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

593 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*53 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*99* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*398 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## DisneyHelen

364 days


----------



## NZMUM

116 days until our 10th cruise 

123 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## jrbenji

53 days for our 1st Disney cruise


----------



## Dug720

166 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

299 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

530 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

592 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Trera

3 days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*33 Days *


----------



## bobbiwoz

228!


----------



## dennisbryce

*52 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*92* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*397 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Sean Watkins

132 days until our first DCL cruise on the Wonder out of Puerto Rico, really excited since we are getting married on it with a lot family joining us!


----------



## SarahSnow

462 days till my 1st cruise ever!


----------



## Crmaur03

6 days, less than a week!!!


----------



## Dug720

165 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

298 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

529 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

591 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*51 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*91* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*396 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Sytrace

3 days until the Dream and 18 days until the Fantasy


----------



## Aerin75

32 days and counting!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

190


----------



## frozensmoke99

My Disney Navigator App states.... (drumroll please).... 50 more days

I cant take it anymore....Booked since January


----------



## Jimmiesatx

19 days and counting. Hope no hurricanes ruin the fun.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Too many... 423 days...     but, hey, at least we have one booked!


----------



## hanscarlet

21 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*50 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*90* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*395 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Sytrace

17 days since the Dream cruise for this weekend was cancelled.


----------



## suedon70

162 & 239!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trera

was going to be 2 but now we will have to rebook


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Trera said:


> was going to be 2 but now we will have to rebook



I'm so sorry for all of you in this position!  We've had two DCL cruises canceled by DCL but had three months to replan, not a week!


----------



## ChicosWife

Trera said:


> was going to be 2 but now we will have to rebook



Oh no!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## mom2tcdx2

We now have 10 days to go, I am so ready to be outta here


----------



## Rabb it

189


----------



## Tulles

*65*


----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

mom2tcdx2 said:


> We now have 10 days to go, I am so ready to be outta here



Are you with me on the Wonder September 17th?


----------



## Dug720

164 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

297 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

528 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

590 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bcwife76

252 days until we are back on the Wonder! (just got off her on Monday!)
416 days until we are back on the Fantasy, cruise #5!!


----------



## Dug720

163 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

296 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

527 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

589 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*49 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*89* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*394 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## suedon70

161 and 238!!!


----------



## Aerin75

One month exactly now!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

162 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

295 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

526 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

588 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*48 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*88* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*393 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## chik1987

23 Days!!! Hoping we can still get to go with all the hurricane stuff.


----------



## Rabb it

187


----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

7 days and 23 hours! Lol.


----------



## Sure

6 Days 21 hours.


----------



## Dug720

161 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

294 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

525 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

587 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

223


----------



## suedon70

160 Days until Disney Dream to Bahamas

237 Days until Disney Dream Concierge to Bahamas

294 Days until Crown Princess to Greek Islands, Montenegro, and Italy 

547 Days until Norwegian Dawn Southern Caribbean


----------



## dennisbryce

*47 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*87* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*392 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Pandafamily

20!


----------



## Dug720

160 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

293 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

524 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

586 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## sc426

41


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

27 Days


----------



## suedon70

159 Days until Disney Dream to Bahamas - now Gold!

236 Days until Disney Dream Concierge to Bahamas

293 Days until Crown Princess to Greek Islands, Montenegro, and Italy

546 Days until Norwegian Dawn Southern Caribbean


----------



## dcassetta

25 - maybe...


----------



## mmouse37

33 till Disney Magic out of NYC!

MJ


----------



## dennisbryce

*46 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*86* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*391 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Cabelle1863

60 days until our 3rd Disney Cruise out of Galveston.  It will be the third time on the Wonder for us too, funny how life works out like that.


----------



## NZMUM

109 days until our 10th cruise 

116 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## bobbiwoz

222 DAYS


----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

7 days!!!!!! AHHHHHHH.


----------



## Dug720

159 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

292 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

523 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

585 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*45 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*85* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*390 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## oakleycat

221!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

26


----------



## dennisbryce

*44 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*84* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*389 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

158 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

291 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

522 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

584 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Carey_B

380 days until out very first cruise


----------



## suedon70

157 Days until Disney Dream to Bahamas - now Gold!

234 Days until Disney Dream Concierge to Bahamas

290 Days until Crown Princess to Greek Islands, Montenegro, and Italy

544 Days until Norwegian Dawn Southern Caribbean


----------



## Dug720

157 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

290 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

521 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

583 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*43 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*83* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*388 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## gary in florida

*81* days and counting


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## kcdisneymom

34


----------



## Aerin75

21 until I leave, 24 until my new Western itinerary!  Which is ironic; when we first thought about going, it was going to be a date with a Western itinerary.  Back to the original year-and-a-half-old plans!


----------



## disny_luvr

26 days!!!


----------



## Dug720

156 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

289 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

520 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

582 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*42 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*82* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*387 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

218


----------



## sc426

36 days....


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

50!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

*2 days and 6 hrs!!!!!!*


----------



## Dug720

155 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

288 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

519 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

581 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*41 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*81* days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*386 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## StuartMcK

358 days until the 2018 WBTA


----------



## CarlaT

*6*
Hoping CC is ready for the upcoming cruises!


----------



## lorimay

15 days......  *I HOPE

Being in Ft Lauderdale, Irma has given me PTSD about another storm coming...........*


----------



## AjaxBU

8, but 6 days until we're at WDW


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

180! Another zero day down!


----------



## sstarsy

37!


----------



## suedon70

154 Days until Disney Dream to Bahamas - now Gold!

231 Days until Disney Dream Concierge to Bahamas

287 Days until Crown Princess to Greek Islands, Montenegro, and Italy

541 Days until Norwegian Dawn Southern Caribbean


----------



## bcwife76

243 days until we are back on the Wonder, cruisin' the west coast!
407 days until we are back on the Fantasy (but most likely this cruise will be pushed back til early 2019)


----------



## Dug720

154 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

287 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

518 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

580 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*40 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*80 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*385 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Eleven months from today we will be on the Disney Magic sailing the Norwegian Fjords and Iceland!!!
It will be DW, DS, very good friends of ours with their DD. And it will be over my wife's Birthday, the day we depart Reykjavik.
Hoping to spend two nights in Copenhagen ahead of the cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

216

It seems too long to wait.  We had 2 DCL cruises booked this fall, but I needed surgery with 3 month recovery, and we had to cancel.  

Still, that will be a great Gals cruise, Fantasy!


----------



## Jimmiesatx

8 days! Wooooooooo!


----------



## Dug720

153 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

286 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

517 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

579 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## jenpink

350 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*20 Days *


----------



## dennisbryce

*39 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*79 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*384 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NZMUM

102 days until our 10th cruise 
109 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

152 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

285 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

516 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

578 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*38 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*78 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*383 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## chik1987

13 Days 14 hours 45 min!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

151 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

284 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

515 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

577 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## AjaxBU

4 days OMG


----------



## bobbiwoz

213


----------



## dennisbryce

*37 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*77 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*382 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ratt1345

32 days until Canadian Coast cruise


----------



## suedon70

150 Days until Disney Dream to Bahamas - now Gold!

227 Days until Disney Dream Concierge to Bahamas

284 Days until Crown Princess to Greek Islands, Montenegro, and Italy

537 Days until Norwegian Dawn Southern Caribbean


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Trera

180 days to our rescheduled cruise due to Irma


----------



## Dug720

150 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

283 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

514 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

576 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*36 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*76 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*381 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

175!


----------



## ImDMous

4 days!!!!!!

Can't wait!!  I want to leave NOW!!!!


----------



## Trera

179


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

Too many!!! I am waiting for the release of the new 2019 itineraries!


----------



## bcwife76

238 days until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #4!


----------



## dennisbryce

*35 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*75 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*380 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

149 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

282 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

513 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

575 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## bobbiwoz

211... but once we hit that marker, we have 4 other DCL cruises in 2018 booked!


----------



## chik1987

10 Days 12 hours 13 min!!!


----------



## Dug720

148 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

281 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

512 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

574 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*34 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*74 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*379 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Rabb it

173


----------



## oakleycat

210 days!


----------



## Dug720

147 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

280 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

511 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

573 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## lorimay

*7 more days..........  *


----------



## dennisbryce

*33 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*73 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*378 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

209


----------



## dizneeat

*Back from the 2017 vacation!
Let the new countdown begin .........


335 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

146 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

279 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

510 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

572 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*32 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*72 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*377 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

12


----------



## Dug720

145 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

278 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

509 days until i'm living on the EDGE!!!!

571 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*31 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*71 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*376 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*334 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bbn1122

6 more days...hurrah!


----------



## Vicky9207

342 till our first cruise.   Disney dream


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## NZMUM

94 days until our 10th cruise 

101 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dennisbryce

*30 days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
70 days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
375 days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy   *


----------



## ValentineJulie

* 59 days until we sail!! So excited for our Merrytime Cruise during Thanksgiving!!!!  *


----------



## dizneeat

*333 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

144 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

277 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

508 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

570 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

206


----------



## dizneeat

*332 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

143 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

276 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

507 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

569 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*29 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*69 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*374 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Angie_T

184 days


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## wrb3bg

347 Days! But I swear that I'm not counting!

We are going on the Dover, England to New York cruise next year to celebrate our 30th Birthday's and 2 of our parents retirements.

Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Dug720

142 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

275 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

506 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

568 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

204


----------



## KashasMom

43 until we're on the Dream for another Merrytime Cruise (can't wait to see Beauty & The Beast!!!).

331 days until we head to Alaska on the brand new NCL Bliss!

401 days until we're on RCI's Harmony of the Seas!


----------



## dizneeat

*331 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

171


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Cackyschmackers

At least it's an even number?


----------



## dennisbryce

*28 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*68 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*373 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Neptune's Fork

16 until the HOTHS and MDAS


----------



## jennRR457

112 days until my 4th Disney cruise and 3rd on the Dream.
398 days until my 5th Disney cruise and 1st on the Magic!! 


Still need to plan a cruise on the Wonder. Need to get on that boat!


----------



## Dug720

141 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!!

274 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

505 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

567 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

147 days until our first time on the FANTASY!


----------



## dennisbryce

*27 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*67 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*372 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*329 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

202


----------



## dennisbryce

*26 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*66 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*371 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

140 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 139 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 141 to a Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

273 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

504 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

566 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## RJDSTi

425 days till our 1st DC. Nov 30, SJ to Miami.


----------



## dizneeat

*328 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

139 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 138 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 140 to a Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

272 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

503 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

565 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

201


----------



## dennisbryce

*25 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*65 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*370 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## kmix78

99 days!!! Officially in the double digits. 
Disney Wonder, Galveston to San Juan repo in January 2018


----------



## LightMayo

25 days.  Getting close.  My 7 year old just told us we should start packing. lol


----------



## bcwife76

41 days until we return to Puerto Vallarta (not cruise related, I know lol)
226 days until our 4th cruise and our 3rd time on the Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

138 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 137 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 139 to a Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

271 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

502 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

564 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bbn1122

Zero Days!

It's today!  Yeah!


----------



## dennisbryce

*24 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*64 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*369 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*327 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## JWG

I had to step away for awhile because it's soooooo long...

*544 *(itineraries aren't even out for our next planned date yet)


----------



## bobbiwoz

200


----------



## NZMUM

87 days until our 10th cruise 

94 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## displacedhoosier

Seven days until our first Disney cruise!!!! I'm seriously so giddy it's hard to focus!


----------



## Dug720

137 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 136 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 138 to my Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

270 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

501 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

563 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ValentineJulie

*45 days!!!*


----------



## dennisbryce

*23 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*63 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*368 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Trera

166


----------



## dizneeat

*326 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Vicki106

270 Days until our 7 night Ruby Princess cruise to Alaska/Glacier Bay

410 Days until our 7 night cruise on the Disney Magic from NYC to PC/WDW

These seem so far away!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## disny_luvr

6!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

136 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 135 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 137 to my Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

269 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

500 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

562 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*22 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*62 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*367 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

30...


----------



## bobbiwoz

198 days


----------



## Cheryl592000

*2 Days! *


----------



## Craig14

9 days until cruise #1


----------



## oakleycat

198!  Finally under 200!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dizneeat

*325 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*21 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*61 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*366 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

135 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (Possibly changing to 134 until my Fantasy Winter Break cruise - and 5th DCL cruise. OR 136 to my Dream Winter Break cruise with a pre-stay at WDW - still would be 5th DCL cruise.)

268 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

499 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

561 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*324 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Disneyhenry

71 days


----------



## LightMayo

21. Wow. I'm way behind in preparation for this.


----------



## Dug720

134 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

267 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

498 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

560 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

I leave for WDW in 20 days! Cruise in 23 days


----------



## ValentineJulie

*42 days!!!!!! *


----------



## dennisbryce

*20 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*60 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*365 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## revdon64

90 days - Dream out of Port Canaveral to Nassau and Castaway Cay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

196


----------



## dizneeat

*323 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dramaqueen1976

203 days before my first ever Disney Cruise on the Fantasy (Western Caribbean) to celebrate our 20th anniversary. Can't wait!


----------



## lilgzm78

35 days until 1st ever Disney Cruise on the Magic - MDAS !!


----------



## No Windows

Per my navigator app, 23 days until Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## dennisbryce

*19 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*59 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*364 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

133 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

266 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

497 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

559 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*322 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## LightMayo

20 OMG


----------



## abitagirl916

33 days until my Disney Wonder cruise. 5th Disney cruise, but first time on the Wonder!


----------



## sc426

13 days.....


----------



## Dug720

132 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

265 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

496 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

558 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*321 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*18 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*58 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*363 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## llachance

November 17th 2017 (Wonder from Galveston), August 24th 2018 (Magic from Pt Canaveral), October 19th 2018 (Magic from NYC) cruises 17, 18, and 19.


----------



## bcwife76

220 days until cruise#4 and we are back on the Wonder!

Countdown for cruise #5 is probably changing once the first 2019 dates are released


----------



## tlprice

67 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

97 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

250 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## Dug720

131 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

264 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

495 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

557 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

193


----------



## dizneeat

*320 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

So nice to say, "NEXT MONTH!!!"


----------



## Trera

159


----------



## NZMUM

80 days until our 10th cruise 

87 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

130 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

263 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

494 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

556 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*319 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## rescuetink

*389 Days Till We Sail Away!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

192


----------



## NC State

199 more days!


----------



## osully

123!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

WE ARE IN THE 20'S!!!


----------



## Rabb it

155


----------



## SailAwayNurse

364 Days!! Will also be my first time in New York!


----------



## dennisbryce

*16 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*56 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic    
*361 *days till our 11th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

129 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

262 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

493 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

555 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*318 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## chunkymonkey

10 DAYS until our 3rd cruise and 2nd time on the Magic!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dennisbryce

*15 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*55 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

128 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

261 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

492 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

554 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Smeece

42.................


----------



## dennisbryce

*14 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*54 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ValentineJulie

36 days!!!


----------



## Geomom

300 days!  Northern European Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*317 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## bcwife76

216 days until our 4th cruise!


----------



## Dug720

127 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

260 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

491 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

553 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## Nicole Twinam

We go tomorrow for our first ever cruise!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*13 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*53 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

21 days until our rerouted cruise on the Fantasy!!


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

Very Merrytime Cruise on the Magic is just 72 long days away.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dizneeat

*316 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

126 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

259 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

490 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

552 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*315 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## jack87891

2 days!
  taking my one year old grand daughter on her first Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*12 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*52 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## bcwife76

29 days until we head back to Puerto Vallarta (not a cruise, but I'm excited for more fun in the sun lol)
214 days until cruise #4!!


----------



## tlprice

61 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

91 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

244 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## dizneeat

*314 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

125 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

258 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

489 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

551 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

187


----------



## dennisbryce

*11 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*51 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Aprilshowers79

60 days till our 1st Disney cruise on the Wonder


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Come tomorrow, ten months to go to go and we'll be on the Magic.


----------



## dennisbryce

*10 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*50 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

124 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

257 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

488 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

550 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## ChicosWife

dennisbryce said:


> *12 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal
> *52 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic



I see that the Panama cruise is 14-days. Is 14 days too much or does the time still fly by?


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dizneeat

*313 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## MSPeeler

*390*


----------



## dennisbryce

ChicosWife said:


> I see that the Panama cruise is 14-days. Is 14 days too much or does the time still fly by?


Nope nice and relaxing  Only bad part is it makes the 7-day seem shorter...lol


----------



## Dug720

123 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

256 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

487 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

549 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## NEMO53

4 more days


----------



## KashasMom

*23 *until our first cruise on the Dream and Beauty and the Beast!! On top of that it's a Very Merrytime Cruise!!

*312* days until our cruise to Alaska on the brand new NCL Bliss!

*382* days until our cruise on RCI Harmony of the Seas!


----------



## dizneeat

*312 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

185!


----------



## Trera

152 days


----------



## dennisbryce

*9 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*49 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## fishingfool999

239 hours until our next cruise EBPC!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabb it

148


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

231 days, getting closer!!!


----------



## NZMUM

72 days until our 10th cruise 

79 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

122 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! 

255 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

486 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

548 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*8 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*48 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## fishingfool999

OK, Single digits until our next cruise - 9 days!!!!!!!
Disney Wonder coming and going from San Diego Sep - Oct 2017.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=939268642877493&set=pcb.939268816210809&type=3&theater


----------



## dizneeat

*311 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## oakleycat

185


----------



## Dug720

121 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

254 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

485 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

547 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

183


----------



## dizneeat

*310 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Trera

150


----------



## dennisbryce

*7 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*47 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## NEMO53

1_______day


----------



## Dug720

120 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

253 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

484 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

546 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

14


----------



## JWG

*2*
.
.
.
.
many

2 many...
Too many... (526)


----------



## ChicosWife

19 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! We are in the teens!!!!


----------



## mhconley

99... double digits... Yay!!!

Martin


----------



## dennisbryce

*6 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*46 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## dizneeat

*309 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## disgreat

1 DAY TO GO!!! 
Tomorrow is our cruise day!
A MAGICal, MARVELous, HALLOWEEN trip to Canada!
YEAH!!!!


----------



## Tiffani McLean

45 DAYS!!!


----------



## jennRR457

90 days! Just checked in! Woot woot!!!


----------



## bcwife76

23 days until Now Amber Puerto Vallarta!
208 days until cruise #4!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*308 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

119 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

252 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

483 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

545 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## startedwithawish

Day after tomorrow!!


----------



## Jonathan W Jones

0! We board the Fantasy this morning!


----------



## go oilers go

2 weeks!!!  Insert happy dance


----------



## tlprice

54 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

84 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

237 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)

I'm checked in for 2 of them now which makes them seem so much closer!


----------



## dennisbryce

*5 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*45 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## taggie4

Only 98!!! And it's such a busy time of year I think it will fly by.


----------



## YawningDodo

91 not counting today. Think it's late enough in the evening for that.

One day until Disneyland, though.


----------



## ALK$Disney

317 
But only 11 days till DisneyWorld!!!


----------



## mich723

Hit the 90 day mark!


----------



## Dug720

118 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

251 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

482 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

544 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*307 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## DCLCrazy64622

Just got off the NCL Jade on our first trip to Canada. Now 96 days before we sail the Disney Wonder on our first B2B cruise and what will be our Grand Slam!  Also our first cruise as Platinum sailors.  Yay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

180 days.  This is a milestone.  When I taught in NJ, 180 days is the number of days our schools had to be open!  They built 3 snow or catastrophe days into the system!


----------



## fishingfool999

5 days!!!!!!   

Countdown To EBPC Wonder

Days    - 5
Hours   - 124


----------



## dennisbryce

*4 *days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*44 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

40 days (and 24 work days) until our Western Caribbean on the Wonder


----------



## Cheerio

110 more days here, 103 until we head to Florida


----------



## Dug720

117 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

250 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

481 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

543 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## dizneeat

*306 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

146


----------



## tink1970

267...DH surprised me this weekend by deciding to go on a cruise out of Barcelona this summer!


----------



## tutumomickey

4 days till EBPC. Time to start packing!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## ValentineJulie

*25 days!!!! *


----------



## lilgzm78

18 days....!!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

*3* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*43 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 180 days.  This is a milestone.  When I taught in NJ, 180 days is the number of days our schools had to be open!  They built 3 snow or catastrophe days into the system!




Well, there’s a new countdown!

48!


----------



## NZMUM

66 days until our 10th cruise 

73 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

116 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

249 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

480 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

542 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

10


----------



## Trera

145


----------



## dizneeat

*305 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dennisbryce

*Only 2 days till we leave!!!*
*2* days until our 9th Disney Cruise and our second time back through the Panama Canal 
*42 *days until our 10th Disney Cruise and our 4th time on the Disney Magic


----------



## writingmachine

24 days until our Thanksgiving Cruise!


----------



## adSimba

208 =(


----------



## Jack15129

12 days!


----------



## Dug720

115 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

248 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

479 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

541 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!


----------



## waltsdouble

* 16 Days*


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

114 days until my Winter Break Wonder cruise - 5th DCL cruise and completion of my Grand Slam!! (OR to another cruise on the Magic...same departure date.)

247 days until a Greek Isles cruise on Jewel of the Seas!!

478 days until I'm living on the EDGE!!!!

540 days until a Royal Princess Mexican Riviera Spring Break!!

(got a day off somehow...corrected now)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## bobbiwoz

45


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## fishingfool999

24 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*303 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Smeece

28....................


----------



## crystalk

*Double digits baby!!*
*  99  *
*days to go!*​


----------



## dizneeat

*302 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

540 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Ok, it's not booked yet, but it will be Wednesday!!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## fishingfool999

San Diego Bay fogged in as of 8:20 am. Bright and sunny at our house.
Weather will be sunny and high 70's at the coast.
San Diego Bay web cam shows the fog.......
3 hours until we are at the cruise terminal.
Then maybe we will be on board by 12 noon San Diego Time...
Current time 8:20 am........


----------



## tlprice

48 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

78 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

231 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)

I'm checked in for 2 of them now which makes them seem so much closer!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

539 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Ok, it's not booked yet, but it will be Wednesday!!)


----------



## Rob1872

1 week to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*301 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## limabeanies

So happy to get my signs from Lady B. They look AWESOME! ONLY 136 more days


----------



## bobbiwoz

43....


----------



## luvthemouse71

6 days! Although I’m nervous about this tropical storm down near Cuba, Florida and the Bahamas..


----------



## dizneeat

*300 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

538 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Ok, it's not booked yet, but it will be Wednesday!!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

42


----------



## KashasMom

*12 *until our first cruise on the Dream and Beauty and the Beast!! On top of that it's a Very Merrytime Cruise!!

*300* days until our cruise to Alaska on the brand new NCL Bliss!

*370* days until our cruise on RCI Harmony of the Seas!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## NZMUM

60 days until our 10th cruise 

65 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

537 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Ok, it's not booked yet, but it will be Wednesday!!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## Trera

139


----------



## scgustafson

Sixty (60) days until 7-night Bahamas on Disney Wonder
236 days until 7-night Mediterranean on Disney Magic
496 days until 5-night Baja on Disney Wonder


----------



## scgustafson

Right now, the highest number anyone can have is 578 days.


----------



## ChicosWife

SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## dizneeat

*299 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## bobbiwoz

40


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## TinkerBellLiz

4 Days until Wine and Dine 10k then 7 days of Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*298 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*297 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

536 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Ok, it's not booked yet, but it will be today!!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## JWG

Should have the real number in just moments!  Today is booking day!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## JWG

Officially (having finally booked today) 486!


----------



## Laundress

Booked yesterday 508 to go


----------



## Dug720

536 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! Officially booked!!


----------



## bcwife76

Well there's 95 minutes of my life I'll never get back. After sitting on the phone forever and putting two holds down, looks like we are NOT changing our HOTHS cruise to a 2019 spring one after all  So my countdowns are:

11 days until Puerto Vallarta (not a cruise but dang I need a vacation because life has been difficult the past few weeks)

196 days until cruise #4, back on the Wonder!

360 days until cruise #5, HOTHS on the Fantasy!!

*whispers* My holds expire Saturday night and there is a possibility I'm keeping the 5 night Wonder Baja March 2019 and just going with my girls, leaving Dh behind...haha....we'll see


----------



## dizneeat

*296 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

534 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!! (Going with the "luggage clock" on the app!!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

The app started the count down at 508 days, it now says 1 day and a few hours. Last post here until we book again but I'm on vacation as of 5:00PM today!!!


----------



## Trera

136


----------



## Mama_MeBow

**35 DAYS!!!!** Until our WONDER-ful Very-Merry-time cruise.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Blended Disney

506 and my DW didn't get upset when I told her about it late last night.  Very busy 2019 already in the plans and this was just the icing.  Anniversary cruise just for the two of us.


----------



## Dug720

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> The app started the count down at 508 days, it now says 1 day and a few hours. Last post here until we book again but I'm on vacation as of 5:00PM today!!!
> View attachment 281129



Have a fantastic time!!!!


----------



## jenushkask8s

456 days!


----------



## Laundress

506 days to go


----------



## Cackyschmackers

I just came here to say:



ONE YEAR!!


----------



## bcwife76

195 days until cruise #4, cruisin' the west coast with friends!

359 days until cruise #5, HOTHS on the Fantasy with more friends!

503 days until cruise #6, GOLD and our first time in Concierge!!! Celebrating our 15th anniversary !!


----------



## bobbiwoz

38


----------



## Tara D

7


----------



## Tara D

And then I'll have to reset my navigator app because I have another one in about 112 days.


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## tlprice

42 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

72 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

225 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)

I'm checked in for 2 of them now which makes them seem so much closer!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

498 days


----------



## KashasMom

*7 *until our first cruise on the Dream and Beauty and the Beast!! On top of that it's a Very Merrytime Cruise!!

*295* days until our cruise to Alaska on the brand new NCL Bliss!

*365* days until our cruise on RCI Harmony of the Seas!


----------



## Dug720

533 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## Rob1872

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## ChicosWife

Tara D said:


> And then I'll have to reset my navigator app because I have another one in about 112 days.



LOL, me too! But, I guess there are much worse problems to have!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*295 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## tlprice

41 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise) : received my cruise folder in the mail today!  Happy mail!

71 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

224 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## Laundress

504 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*294 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

532 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

36


----------



## JWG

486!


----------



## Laundress

503 days to go until Baja cruise


----------



## Sling375

433 days


----------



## Dug720

531 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*292 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

My ticker is lying. I don't count today because it's already started and it's not a full day!


----------



## YawningDodo

Hey, I know this one today because I've got a big ol' mark in my planner for tonight --

76!


----------



## NZMUM

52 days until our 10th cruise 

59 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## Dug720

530 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

34


----------



## Laundress

500 days to go


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## dizneeat

*291 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## stltravelers

26 days!


----------



## Dug720

529 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## Dug720

528 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*290 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

527 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*289 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

129


----------



## MinnieDaisy

61 Days!


----------



## Laundress

499 days.  Under 500


----------



## mischief32

500 days and counting until 3rd Cruise


----------



## KdKyA

22 days! 19 until WDW


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

35 until we set sail and 25 until WDW!


----------



## bcwife76

188 days until we cruise the west coast with friends!!
352 days until cruise #5, HOTHS and back on the Fantasy!
496 days until cruise #6 - first gold cruise and first time concierge!!!!

Also, 44 days until we spend Christmas at Disneyland


----------



## Dug720

526 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## party-of-five

1 more day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

30!


----------



## tarheelz

70


----------



## crazy4wdw

One year from today!


----------



## dizneeat

*288 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## disneynewcruiser

27 days until WDW and 211 days until our first Disney cruise on the Disney Dream


----------



## sixfeetandi

60 days. First Disney Cruise after first WDW visit with first Dopey Challenge and first flight to the U.S.


----------



## tlprice

34 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

64 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

217 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## dizneeat

*287 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## party-of-five

ZERO DAYS!! 
Driving to NYC for our first sailing on the Magic!


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## Dug720

525 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## Ntrain

378 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## mmmears

277 days until our first cruise on the Magic ​


----------



## dizneeat

*286 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

524 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## Meriweather

69 days until Fantasy with DH
153 days until Fantasy with DD and DGD (first cruise for her)


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Getting closer!!


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## bobbiwoz

28


----------



## taymorel

5 days


----------



## dizneeat

*285 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

125!! Just sent my shore side concierge requests earlier today.


----------



## Dug720

523 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## mmmears

275 days until our first cruise on the Magic    ​


----------



## Dug720

522 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## dizneeat

*284 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## NZMUM

44 days until our 10th cruise 

51 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## bobbiwoz

26!


----------



## tlprice

30 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

60 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

213 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## Laundress

493 days to go until Baja trip


----------



## bobbiwoz

25...hoping to get cabin assignment soon!

Well, no matter, we are going on a Merrytime Cruise that we had not planned on!


----------



## dizneeat

*283 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Spackle75

169 days until I get to have my belated Honeymoon on the Magic!  Excited about the the new Tangled restaurant too!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

100 days!!!


----------



## Dug720

520 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## mkh531

NINETY FOUR!!!!!!   Will be booking excusrions in four days!!!


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Nine months to go!
We were at 18 months when we reserved our staterooms.


----------



## WendyMichigan

354 days still.  BOO HOO.


----------



## mmmears

272 days until the first time we cruise on the Magic  ​



MinnesotaMouseketeers said:


> Nine months to go!
> We were at 18 months when we reserved our staterooms.



I think we're booked on the same one, but I can tell you booked much earlier than us just by looking at your ticker.  It's so much farther ahead than mine is.


----------



## dizneeat

*282 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

24


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## Trera

121 more days


----------



## Dug720

519 days until my Mexican Riviera Spring Break cruise on the Wonder!!


----------



## DMotown

12 days till our Dream cruise


----------



## Laundress

491 days until we are back on  the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*281 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*280 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

490 days until Baja on the Wonder


----------



## Jeffrey Terry

76 days 7 hours 28 minutes and 12 seconds


----------



## tlprice

26 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

56 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

209 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## tnd

90 days and 50 minutes!


----------



## mmmears

270 days until the first time we cruise on the Magic  ​


----------



## Laundress

489


----------



## dizneeat

*279 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

21!


----------



## dizneeat

*278 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

118. All activities booked and we are ready.


----------



## ChicosWife

Just off the Fantasy and too many (523) until the Wonder!


----------



## KABoom

201 days until DCL cruise #11
245 days until #12

Might sneak one in before them!


----------



## Laundress

487 days to


----------



## jenpink

165 days until our 12th Disney Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

20


----------



## Smeece

2


----------



## dizneeat

*277 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## KdKyA

11 days until our Christmas cruise on the Fantasy and only 8 days until WDW


----------



## lcaserta

3 days!!


----------



## xQuizx

4 Days =)


----------



## NZMUM

37 days until our 10th cruise 

44 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

17 days till our 5th DCL Cruise - 1st time on the Fantasy and celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary!


----------



## dizneeat

*276 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

514 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!! (and yes, I have already changed my stateroom in spite of using a TA and feeling bad for bugging not her, but her cover while she's on vacation. lord help me.)


----------



## mmmears

265 days until the first time we cruise on the Magic  ​


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

8 days!!! Time to start packing


----------



## dizneeat

*275 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Dug720

513 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!!


----------



## bcwife76

174 days until our 4th cruise! Back on the Wonder!

338 days until our HOTHS cruise on the Fantasy!

482 days until our 6th cruise, first GOLD, first concierge and 4th time on the Wonder!


----------



## dizneeat

*274 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

16!


----------



## Dug720

512 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

90 days!! Online check in at midnight!!


----------



## dizneeat

*273 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

483 days until we are back in the Wonder


----------



## cashda

461 Days...


----------



## dizneeat

*272 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

15


----------



## Dug720

510 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Happy to say 55 days!!! Finally downloaded the DCL app and it says so


----------



## jenpink

160 days until our 12th Disney Cruise and 3rd time on the Fantasy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenpink said:


> 160 days until our 12th Disney Cruise and 3rd time on the Fantasy.


Hope the time goes by quickly!


----------



## WDBRDWLK

13 more days! woohoo!  The Disney Dream welcomes aboard "our family"!!


----------



## Laundress

481


----------



## bobbiwoz

13


----------



## dizneeat

*271 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Trera

111 to go.


----------



## ChicosWife

512...


----------



## bobbiwoz

WDBRDWLK said:


> 13 more days! woohoo!  The Disney Dream welcomes aboard "our family"!!


Dec 11, Dream?  That’s ours!


----------



## NZMUM

31 days until our 10th cruise 

38 days until our 11th & first cruise as Platinum


----------



## dizneeat

*270 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mmmears

260 days until the our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Dug720

508 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!!


----------



## tlprice

16 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

46 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

199 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## Laundress

479 days to go until we are back on the Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

11 Days 15 hours, and we have a stateroom!


----------



## dizneeat

*269 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

514


----------



## taggie4

59 days until we board the Wonder in San Juan!!


----------



## ALK$Disney

277


----------



## oakleycat

142!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

10 Days 15 hours!


----------



## dizneeat

*268 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mmmears

258 days until our first time on the Magic     ​


----------



## Laundress

478.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Boarding today


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 Days 17 hours


----------



## dizneeat

*267 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## WDBRDWLK

1 week from today!  And the weather is not looking favorable for the sail away party..brrrr temps... and rain is in the forecast for Castaway Cay. We need some pixie dust TinkerBelle!


----------



## cashda

455 Days...


----------



## dizneeat

*266 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## dizneeat

*265 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## HyruleHero

11 days until our holiday sailing on the Magic!


----------



## EGHopeful

18 More Days until our Merrytime cruise!  Yippee


----------



## mmmears

255 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## dizneeat

*264 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## lklgoodman

Only 90 days until our Wonder cruise.  I don't want to think about how many more days until our Jan. 2019 cruise on the Fantasy.


----------



## Cheerio

67


----------



## xQuizx

410


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

We leave for the port Friday and board the Fantasy on Saturday!!!! Celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary!!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

We fly out 6 months from today,,, woohoo!


----------



## ChicosWife

508


----------



## Laundress

473


----------



## dizneeat

*263 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

5


----------



## cashda

451


----------



## tlprice

9 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

39 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)

192 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## kmix78

33!!


----------



## dizneeat

*262 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

507


----------



## bcwife76

161 days until we're back on the Wonder, cruisin' the west coast with friends!

325 days until we're back on the Fantasy, celebrating Halloween on our 5th cruise!

469 days until we're back on the Wonder for our 6th cruise - first time GOLD and concierge!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4!


----------



## Dug720

499 days until my WONDERful Mexican Riviera Cruise!! Finally out of the 500s!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*261 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Laundress

471 days to go


----------



## tlprice

7 until 2nd Dream cruise (3rd cruise)

37 until 1st time on Wonder (4th cruise)--received cruise documents in the mail today--happy mail!

190 until 1st time on Magic (5th cruise and Grand Slam)


----------



## dizneeat

*260 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

3


----------



## mmmears

250 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Laundress

469


----------



## dizneeat

*259 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## cashda

447


----------



## bobbiwoz

2


----------



## Shanti

16


----------



## YawningDodo

43! I was going to wait until I got back from visiting my parents over Christmas to change my little block calendar over from weeks to days, buuuut with the realization that I'm now within its capacity for counting days, well...I gave in to temptation.


----------



## Laundress

469 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*258 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow!


----------



## Shanti

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow!


Bon Voyage!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Shanti said:


> Bon Voyage!


Thank you!

Yours is coming up too!


----------



## ChicosWife

502


----------



## dizneeat

*257 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

When we put our deposit down we were about 527 days out from boarding the Magic. 
*Now at 247 days!!! *


----------



## tinytinkmom

4 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*256 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## kenthanson

Forty Five.


----------



## Dug720

431 days until my WONDERful Winter Break Cruise!! (Yep. A change! Shocking for me I know! Haha! Watch the counters which will be changed later today.)


----------



## lklgoodman

81 until our EC on the Wonder.  Too many days to count until our Jan 2019 Fantasy cruise.


----------



## cashda

444 days


----------



## Dug720

430 days until my WONDERful Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

72 daysuntil we board the Fantasy for the first time!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Finally took the plunge to book another Disney cruise... looks like 495 days until our 1st Mexican Riviera itinerary on the Wonder! Way far off so hard to get too excited at the moment!


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## YawningDodo

39 days until my first cruise!

I got my booklet last night, much earlier than I had expected, and was _very_ pleasantly surprised to learn that I'm eligible for onboard airline check-in!! Going with Disney for the ground transfers paid off really well!


----------



## mmmears

245 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## oakleycat

128!


----------



## dizneeat

*255 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## xQuizx

345 days.  I like to think in months since it's only 11 months away.


----------



## 1hourtoDisney

53 days til our FIRST DISNEY CRUISE! 4 nights on the Dream


----------



## dizneeat

*254 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## tlprice

Tomorrow morning!  At the Hyatt Orlando airport right now.  So excited!


----------



## dizneeat

*253 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## ChicosWife

498 (in the 400's!)


----------



## Trera

93 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*252 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mmmears

8 months until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## yesallours

ONE DAY!!!  Actually, we board in 16 hours!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*250 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mmmears

240 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## ChicosWife

495


----------



## Traveler4069

312 days


----------



## KdKyA

Got back a week ago. New countdown is 291 days.


----------



## Laundress

459 days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

Gals cruise in 34


----------



## dizneeat

*249 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## taggie4

39 days!! It's flying by!


----------



## cashda

437 days!! It's SLOWLY passing by...


----------



## Laundress

458 days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

32 until Gals cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*248 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

31


----------



## dizneeat

*247 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Spackle75

133 to go and I paid it off today!!!


----------



## JWG

435...

We started at over 700, so progress!


----------



## dizneeat

*246 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## daedelus

29 days until Southern Caribbean on Wonder! W00t!


----------



## mmmears

235 days until our MAGIC-al cruise  ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## revdon64

Dream three night - 12 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*244 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## cashda

432 Days...


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

TODAY! We finaly made it to sail-away-day!


----------



## dizneeat

*243 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

28


----------



## Arianabtd

Just booked our cruise!

348 days to wait


----------



## kkayluvsdis

60 days!!


----------



## Sytrace

13 days until we sail on the Magic


----------



## oumagic

367. December 27, 2018 departure from Galveston. It is going to be a long year waiting!


----------



## dizneeat

*242 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## kmix78

13 days!!!


----------



## tlprice

Just finished one 8 days ago.  It was sad to leave, but not too bad because the next one is only:
18 days until 1st time on the Wonder
and
171 days until 1st time on the Magic (grand slam)


----------



## Lance T

11 Days until our first cruise which is a SWDAS on the Fantasy!


----------



## Laundress

451 days until we board the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*241 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Rabb it

77!


----------



## ChicosWife

486


----------



## bcwife76

140 days until our 4th cruise, 3rd time on the Wonder!
304 days until our 5th cruise, HOTHS on the Fantasy!
448 days until our 6th cruise, back on the Wonder for our first GOLD cruise and first time sailing concierge!


----------



## dizneeat

*240 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

Too long, 336 days till my first time on the Wonder


----------



## mmmears

230 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Rabb it

76...............


----------



## dizneeat

*239 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## mhconley

29


----------



## Laundress

449


----------



## dizneeat

*238 days until our 18th cruise *​


----------



## Gilrond

430 days to the Dream


----------



## bobbiwoz

22


----------



## Meriweather

Just booked shore excursions and character meets for April.....DGD will be so excited!!


----------



## Laundress

448


----------



## mich723

20 days!


----------



## mmouse37

28 days until San Juan Southern Caribbean

MJ


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

282 days


----------



## dizneeat

*237 days until our 18th cruise *
*



*​


----------



## tlprice

13 days until our 4th cruise (1st time on Wonder)
166 days until our 5th cruise (1st time on Magic and grand slam)


----------



## Laundress

446 until we board the Wonder


----------



## dizneeat

*236 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

21


----------



## bcwife76

135 days until we are back on the Wonder!
299 days until we are back on the Fantasy for a HOTHS cruise!
443 days until our first GOLD cruise!!!


----------



## DisneyPups

After rescheduling the Canada cruise to a Bahamas out of Miami, I’m happy to say 11 days until we’re on the Magic!


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

We booked our cruise on March 3, 2017. We can finally say, WE'RE GOING ON A CRUISE THIS YEAR!!!!!
See ticker for number of days remaining


----------



## osully

40!! It's our Disney year! Yay!


----------



## cashda

424 days left!


----------



## dizneeat

*235 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Arianabtd

340 days left!


----------



## RobinL

163 days!  First time cruising!


----------



## ChicosWife

480


----------



## mmmears

225 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Rabb it

71!


----------



## suedon70

45 days!!!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

277 short days


----------



## dizneeat

*234 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

74 days


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

276 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

18


----------



## xQuizx

324


----------



## ChicosWife

479


----------



## YawningDodo

18 days and I've barely started work on my MDAS costume!


----------



## cashda

423 Days


----------



## Laundress

444


----------



## dizneeat

*233 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kmix78

Four days


----------



## Dug720

408 days until my WONDERful Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## oumagic

356 days until our Wonder New Year's cruise departing 12/27


----------



## ChicosWife

478


----------



## kkayluvsdis

50 Days!!!!


----------



## kimwoje

According to the official clock: 101 Days / 00 Hours / 49 Minutes / 12 Seconds.


----------



## Laundress

443 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*232 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

477


----------



## sptfr97

118 days until Bahamas, 240 until Alaska, and 307 until the Very Merrytime cruise! 2018 is going to be such a great year...


----------



## tlprice

8 days until our 4th cruise (1st time on Wonder)
161 days until our 5th cruise (1st time on Magic and grand slam)


----------



## dizneeat

*231 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## cashda

419 Days


----------



## Laundress

441 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*230 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Stephen Burch

6.  Six days !


----------



## bobbiwoz

15


----------



## ladyofthetramp

211


----------



## dizneeat

*229 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kylnne

A whole 298 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

474


----------



## DisneyPups

4 days!


----------



## Dug720

405 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

473


----------



## Dug720

404 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## taggie4

18 days!! Scary!


----------



## tlprice

4 days, 10 hours, 11 minutes until our 4th cruise (1st time on Wonder)
157 days until our 5th cruise (1st time on Magic and grand slam)


----------



## Laundress

438 days to go


----------



## Dug720

taggie4 said:


> 18 days!! Scary!



Why scary? Should be exciting!


----------



## Dug720

403 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## taggie4

Dug720 said:


> Why scary? Should be exciting!



It is  I think for so long it is far away and then it sneaks up on you and feels scary close. Mainly just nerves getting the whole family ready, hoping for health, and getting to San Juan!


----------



## Dug720

taggie4 said:


> It is  I think for so long it is far away and then it sneaks up on you and feels scary close. Mainly just nerves getting the whole family ready, hoping for health, and getting to San Juan!



Ah. So more anticipation. Gotcha.


----------



## DisneyPups

One more day.... ONE DAY MORE!!


----------



## adSimba

130!


----------



## ADowling

65 days until our 3rd cruise.  Second time on the Magic.  So excited!


----------



## Cheerio

29! Can't wait and yes I agree you wait for so long and then suddenly BAM it's here!


----------



## Dug720

402 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## tlprice

2 days, 4 hours, 47 minutes until our 4th cruise (1st time on Wonder)  We've been waiting 14 months for this cruise!
155 days until our 5th cruise (1st time on Magic and grand slam)


----------



## oakleycat

99, finally double digits!


----------



## Laundress

436 days until we are home on the Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

9


----------



## Arianabtd

330!


----------



## YawningDodo

*





Single! Digits!!*​


----------



## ChicosWife

470


----------



## disneycruise100

179 days! or 5 months and 29 days!


----------



## WeLoveDisneyAlways

14 Days woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah Fallon

476 days. WAYYYY to far away!


----------



## mmouse37

15 days!!!  Gotta get out of the cold....well today it is 65 and raining but it will about 20 degrees tomorrow!

MJ


----------



## jlynch924

135 days until we see Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

401 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## NOLA0116

8 DAYS!!! Leave on the 21 out of Miami!


----------



## dizneeat

*224 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

434 days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 days, 17 hours!


----------



## mmmears

214 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Meriweather

1 week.....leave on the Fantasy next Saturday


----------



## bcwife76

123 days until our 4th cruise, sailing from San Diego home to Vancouver! 

Still seems so far away, good thing we are going to Hawaii in 31 days


----------



## dizneeat

*223 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

399 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!! Gotta love it when that first number changes!! It may be only by one number from the day before, but it "feels" like a lot less.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

40 days!!! Almost time to start packing!!


----------



## jenpink

110 days until my 50th birthday cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*222 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

398 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## Trera

62 days


----------



## dizneeat

*221 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Rabb it

57!


----------



## Laundress

431 days until we are back on the Wonder.


----------



## Meriweather

4 days!! Flying out Friday, one night at BR, then the Fantasy and back to WDW


----------



## bobbiwoz

5


----------



## apple9117

116...and counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*220 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

430  inching closer


----------



## YawningDodo

4 days and the last minute costume-making panic has begun


----------



## cashda

408...almost done with 400’s


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

11 days. Wow. And only 8 until we leave for Puerto Rico to have a few days there before the cruise.


----------



## mmmears

210 days until our MAGIC-al cruise  ​


----------



## Dug720

396 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## AquaDame

11! (Or 10, since today is basically over... ) Or heck lets go with 9 since we fly out on the 26th..


----------



## YawningDodo

Three days, and my costume's finished!

The hard part's over; I'm ready to get this show on the road!​


----------



## bobbiwoz

4

One less “gal” on this trip.  Tina has medical issues.


----------



## dizneeat

*218 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

3


----------



## YawningDodo

*Flying to Miami tomorrow!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*217 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

2...but we leave tomorrow!


----------



## Dug720

393 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## Cheerio

21 until we get on the Fantasy!


----------



## cashda

405!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*216 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

392 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1, tomorrow!


----------



## dvcgirl1

41 days until our 13th cruise! Hope it's a lucky 13!


----------



## Dug720

391 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*215 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Pappert

116 - almost into double digits.


----------



## Rabb it

51!


----------



## mmmears

205 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## tlprice

Just got off the Wonder yesterday (so sad!)

144 until 5th cruise (1st time on the Magic and Grand Slam)


----------



## Dug720

390 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*214 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

424 days to go


----------



## Cheerio

18 Days!


----------



## Spackle75

100!


----------



## ChicosWife

458


----------



## bcwife76

113 days until our 4th cruise! Double digits in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## dizneeat

*213 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

30 days!!! So excited! I'm more excited than the kids who keep rolling eyes at me when I mention starting to pack!


----------



## ChicosWife

457


----------



## MnkyGirl

289! Finally official and I can unashamedly count down!


----------



## Dug720

389 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## Amw1064

Just booked cruise #28 on the Dream.  51 days!!!!


----------



## taggie4

3 days!!!


----------



## Laundress

spring break 423 days to go


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Getting closer!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

29 Days!  In the twenties!


----------



## dizneeat

*212 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## LglBlonde

TEN DAYS!!  But we leave for Disney in SIX!  WOOHOO!!


----------



## jenpink

100 days until my 50th birthday cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## Rabb it

48 Days! under 50!


----------



## dizneeat

*211 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## jlynch924

121 days!


----------



## Barbamama

35 days until our SWDAS Cruise, so excited! Can’t wait to be out of the cold!


----------



## Trera

51 more days!


----------



## Cupcakesmum

22 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 weeks until we're in Orlando!!


----------



## dizneeat

*210 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

4 weeks from right now we will be on board the Fantasy for this first time. Me, hopefully sitting on Deck with a "drink of the day" in my hand and the rest of my family riding the Aquaduck!!


----------



## MSPeeler

286 days, 10 hours, 30 minutes and 54 seconds


----------



## mmmears

BIG countdown milestone today! 
 200 days until our MAGIC-al cruise  ​


----------



## econwiz

49 days until our first embarkation on Magic. Looking forward to Marvel Day at Sea and first experience with Port of Miami.


----------



## GrumpyBelle

Just booked.


----------



## dizneeat

*209 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

384 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## Laundress

419 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*208 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

25 Days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

174 until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## Dug720

383 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!!


----------



## NC State

*88 days!*


----------



## dizneeat

*207 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Pappert

108


----------



## Popstar Cornwars

340 days until our first Disney Cruise; Jan. 5, 2019, Fantasy!


----------



## Rabb it

43!!!


----------



## Youneek1

kkayluvsdis said:


> 25 Days!!


We're on the same cruise, and this is when it becomes unbearable for me....so close, yet still sooooooo far away.


----------



## Laundress

417


----------



## dizneeat

*206 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

382 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

450


----------



## suedon70

16 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*205 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mkh531

EIGHTEEN DAYS!


----------



## bobbiwoz

170


----------



## dizneeat

*204 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cheerio

8!!!


----------



## Carey_B

237


----------



## GrumpyBelle

294


----------



## bcwife76

103 days until cruise #4 and we are back on the Wonder!! Almost double-digits!!


----------



## dizneeat

*203 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## WendyDarling

140!


----------



## suedon70

12 Days!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*202 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

42 days


----------



## disneycruise100

158 days!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

We're in the teens!  Only 19 more days until we board the Fantasy!!


----------



## Mousewerks

21 days!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

18 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

*201 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disneycruise100

155 days!


----------



## lklgoodman

26 days!!  26 days!! I can't believe there's only 26 days,  aaagghhh, I have soooo much to do to get ready!!!!


----------



## Laundress

411 days until we are back on the wonder


----------



## ChicosWife

444


----------



## mmmears

190 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## dizneeat

*200 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Rabb it

36 days!


----------



## disneycruise100

154!


----------



## bcwife76

99 days until we are back on the Wonder!!  Double digit dance


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

119 days until our MAGICal cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

165


----------



## disneycruise100

My countdowns telling me... 153!


----------



## suedon70

*8 Days!!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*199 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Arianabtd

80!


----------



## jlynch924

109 days! Almost time for check in!


----------



## Trera

39 days


----------



## ChicosWife

442


----------



## Trera

38


----------



## disneycruise100

152!


----------



## bobbiwoz

164 until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## Pappert

99 - Double Digits


----------



## Barbamama

22 days!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*197 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## suedon70

*6 days, 13 hours & 27 minutes!!! *


----------



## ChicosWife

441


----------



## Geomom

180--6 months! 

If this were a WDW vacation I'd be booking ADR's right now...instead I need to wait until 90 days to book anything at all...sigh.


----------



## bobbiwoz

163


----------



## dizneeat

*196 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

2 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## disneycruise100

1-5-0!


----------



## tlprice

125 until our 5th cruise and GRAND SLAM on the Magic


----------



## Ntrain

287 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## dizneeat

*195 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ivanp91

90 days until my birthday cruise! AKA EBTA


----------



## NC State

*75 days!*


----------



## Dug720

371 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## lklgoodman

3 weeks today and we'll be sailing away on the Wonder.  Good bye snowy dreary weather, hello sunshine.


----------



## mmmears

185 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## disneycruise100

149!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just booked a cruise 19 days away!


----------



## suedon70

*3 days, 10 hours, 12 minutes & 50 seconds!!!*


----------



## ChicosWife

438


----------



## Trera

Looks like we are adding the 3/15 cruise to our 3/18 cruise to now be B2B coming up.

Now we are only 31 days away!!


----------



## adSimba

95 days


----------



## bcwife76

93 days (nearly 92 as it's 8pm) so only a couple of days til check in!!!


----------



## NZMUM

319 days until the first day of our B2B2B.


----------



## Trera

30 days


----------



## dizneeat

*193 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## suedon70

*2 days, 14 hours, 1 minute and 7 seconds*


----------



## dizneeat

*192 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

436


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Single digits dance here!! Only 9 days to go!!


----------



## suedon70

*Soooooo close! Time to pack! 

1 day, nine hours, 19 minutes and 13 seconds!!!*


----------



## disneycruise100

146 days!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

324 days until cruise #12.


----------



## bobbiwoz

17


----------



## Beth D

kkayluvsdis said:


> Single digits dance here!! Only 9 days to go!!


us too!


----------



## cmarsh31

Just booked our FIRST Disney cruise! 368 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*191 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## jenpink

80 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

84 days before we're back on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## Jim and Brandy

134 days until our Barcelona Disney Magic cruise, can't wait!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*190 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

180 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## NAB

7 days 10 hours and 19 mins. 9 seconds.

Feb 24th on the Fantasy. 

Love the DCL app


----------



## disneycruise100

144!


----------



## dizneeat

*189 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

15 Days


----------



## Arianabtd

70 and 294!


----------



## tierney corbett

too many


----------



## dizneeat

*188 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

25 days!


----------



## Beth D

Dh always says don’t tell me till I can count the days on one hand, so............ only 
 5 more days till our cruise!!!!


----------



## WendyDarling

124!!


----------



## KB0609

439. Seems like forever!


----------



## disneycruise100

142 til Fantasy time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 Days 6 hours


----------



## tidefan

24 days 1 hour


----------



## Laundress

397


----------



## dizneeat

*187 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Sytrace

4 days until cruise number 17.


----------



## Ntrain

278 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## dizneeat

*186 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

11 Days, 16 hours and we got our IGT cabin!


----------



## ChicosWife

430


----------



## NAB

3 days , 11 hours  45 mins.


----------



## Barbamama

10 days until cruise number 8!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

NAB said:


> 3 days , 11 hours  45 mins.


Us too!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

277 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## disneycruise100

138 days!!!!


----------



## Laundress

396 days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

10 Days 13 hours!


----------



## mmmears

175 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## ChicosWife

429


----------



## kkayluvsdis

2 days 12 hours 24 minutes.... Not that I'm counting!


----------



## dizneeat

*185 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

338 due to change in itinerary!!


----------



## momcloud

296 days... way too long!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Double digit countdown, yeah!


----------



## bcwife76

84 days until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #4!!! Still annoyed by the fact that for the first time I wasn't able to secure Palo Brunch  Going to keep trying and will check onboard as well.


----------



## disneycruise100

My app is telling me... 137 days!


----------



## Beth D

kkayluvsdis said:


> 2 days 12 hours 24 minutes.... Not that I'm counting!


But I sure am! See you Saturday!


----------



## Arianabtd

66 and 290!


----------



## Laundress

395


----------



## ChicosWife

337


----------



## NAB

1 day  7 hours  8 mins. 32 seconds.

Getting excited now


----------



## disneycruise100

136!


----------



## Laundress

394 days until we are back on the Wonder


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Not days anymore- hours!!
16 hours 49 minutes 40 seconds


----------



## Trera

20 more days!


----------



## ChicosWife

336


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 Days, 9 hours


----------



## Disneyepcot

bobbiwoz said:


> 8 Days, 9 hours


Also 8 days!


----------



## Laundress

393


----------



## jenpink

70 days until my 50th birthday cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

358 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## lorimay

365 days till we board The Wonder for our first Panama Canal Cruise!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 Days 10 hours


----------



## Laundress

392


----------



## Trera

18 days to our B2B


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Getting closer!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 Days, 8 hours


----------



## lklgoodman

This time next Sunday(March 4) and we will be on the Wonder


----------



## disneycruise100

134!


----------



## MSPeeler

258 DAYS!!!


----------



## DisneyHelen

188


----------



## angelinaxox

38 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

lklgoodman said:


> This time next Sunday(March 4) and we will be on the Wonder


Yes!...funny meeting you here!


----------



## magicpixiedustfever

24 days(March 23rd)


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Sadly 371, but I am happy I am going on another. We honestly thought we had been priced out.


----------



## Trera

17 days


----------



## mmmears

170 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Dug720

356 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

333


----------



## disneycruise100

133!


----------



## jlynch924

*90!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 Days 5 hours


----------



## Dug720

355 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

332


----------



## NZMUM

303 days until the first day of our B2B2B.


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 Days, 6 hours


----------



## disneycruise100

131 days!


----------



## Arianabtd

60 and 284!


----------



## ChicosWife

331


----------



## NC State

*2 months from today!*


----------



## Trera

15 days and 18 days


----------



## jlynch924

bcwife76 said:


> 84 days until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #4!!! Still annoyed by the fact that for the first time I wasn't able to secure Palo Brunch  Going to keep trying and will check onboard as well.



Surprised by this... it's the first Alaska of the year, right? I'd have thought there might be slimmer crowd for that cruise and therefore, more chance for Palo. Hope you get in!!


----------



## jlynch924

88 days.


----------



## bcwife76

jlynch924 said:


> Surprised by this... it's the first Alaska of the year, right? I'd have thought there might be slimmer crowd for that cruise and therefore, more chance for Palo. Hope you get in!!



We're on the San Diego to Vancouver cruise, just before the Alaska season starts. 
We did Alaska last August and had NO problems getting Palo brunch  The SD-Van cruise only has two sea days so that's not helping the situation


----------



## oakleycat

51 days!


----------



## Dug720

354 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## disneycruise100

130!


----------



## bcwife76

76, 241 and 385 days til cruises #4, #5 and #6 (GOLD and concierge for the first time!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 Days


----------



## Dug720

353 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

330


----------



## dizneeat

*177 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Rbennett0427

51 days


----------



## Grooovertoo

*51 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## dizneeat

*176 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disneycruise100

129 days!


----------



## Dug720

352 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!

Unless I make a change next week... Lol.


----------



## Grooovertoo

*50 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## Trera

13 days and 16 days.


----------



## JWG

365 - One Year!!!!


----------



## dcassetta

Sailaway this time next week!  We'll be waving goodbye with Sorcerer Mickey!


----------



## dizneeat

*175 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

We leave today, Cruise tomorrow!


----------



## Dug720

351 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!

Unless I make a change next week... Lol.


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> We leave today, Cruise tomorrow!



Have a magical time!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Have a magical time!!


Thank you....we have to fly out of Philly, plane showing on time, but because of yesterday’s storm, not all are leaving on time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 351 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!
> 
> Unless I make a change next week... Lol.



I will not wish your life away, so enjoy all you do until you sail!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*49 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

The days are passing too slow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you....we have to fly out of Philly, plane showing on time, but because of yesterday’s storm, not all are leaving on time.




Plane now delayed... hoping that’s all!


----------



## ValentineJulie

*27 days!!*​


----------



## mmmears

165 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Plane now delayed... hoping that’s all!



Sending good vibes!!!


----------



## NC State

55 days until our 5th DCL cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Sending good vibes!!!


Thank you...in Orlando!

Wonder Cruise is tomorrow!


----------



## dizneeat

*174 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you...in Orlando!
> 
> Wonder Cruise is tomorrow!



Fantastic news! Have a magical time!!


----------



## Dug720

350 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!

Unless I make a change next week... Lol.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today!


----------



## PJ

Just about to finish packing to hit the road to the port for this afternoon's depature on the Wonder - our 1st Disney cruise to celebrate both turning 65 last year ☺.  Bobbiwoz - glad to see you made it safely to Orlando. See you sometime this week!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*48 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## dizneeat

*173 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

349 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!

Unless I make a change Wednesday week... Lol.


----------



## Trera

10 and 13 more days


----------



## minniemouse1

46 DAYS!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*47 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## travelwith2

30


----------



## Dug720

348 days until my DREAM Winter Break Cruise!!

Unless I make a change tomorrow... Lol. Looking slightly less likely, but we'll see...


----------



## dizneeat

*172 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disneycruise100

125 days!


----------



## jenpink

60 days until my 50th birthday cruise on the Fantasy.


----------



## Grooovertoo

*46 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## lsmith311

158 and 522


----------



## ChicosWife

Currently it is 325, but I think it's going to change when I call about a probable change in itinerary tomorrow. It will be pushed back, but I am okay with that... for now... until I get anxious again to be on the ship! LOL


----------



## disneycruise100

124 days until we board the Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

*171 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Alohagirl73

58 more days until our WONDERful cruise.


----------



## Dug720

Dug720 said:


> 496 days until my DREAM Birthday Cruise!!
> 
> Odds are another will be inserted for Feb again, but we'll see.


----------



## Grooovertoo

*45 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## tlprice

100 until Grand Slam on the Magic

445 until 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time gold


----------



## NZMUM

295 days until the first day of our B2B2B on the Fantasy.

542 days until our possible first cruise to Alaska and first cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## disneycruise100

123! ABC!


----------



## dizneeat

*170 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

495 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Trera

7 days and 10 days until our Wonder B2B!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

552...


----------



## mmmears

160 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## oakleycat

43 days!


----------



## NlessDream

9 Days left and frustrated that I can't get through to a DCL CM on the phone to put in a dining request.. grrrr


----------



## dcassetta

TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

dcassetta said:


> TOMORROW!!!!!



Have a blast!!


----------



## dizneeat

*169 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

494 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## disneycruise100

122!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*43 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## ChicosWife

558


----------



## Dug720

ChicosWife said:


> 558



I hear you! Mine went from under a year to almost 500 the other day.


----------



## Trera

6 days and 9 days


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

469. Never planned anything more than a year in advance before!

Going to be a long time before this cruise comes.   It's even going to be a long wait until I can purchase air fare!


----------



## ChicosWife

Dug720 said:


> I hear you! Mine went from under a year to almost 500 the other day.



Yep, mine too...


----------



## bcwife76

67 days until we're back on the Wonder, cruisin' up the west coast 

And then.....232 days, 376 days and 535 days til the next ones


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

436 until our first Disney cruise! We are booked on the Wonder for Alaska on May 20, 2019. So excited!!


----------



## adSimba

69!


----------



## dcassetta

dcassetta said:


> Sailaway this time next week!  We'll be waving goodbye with Sorcerer Mickey!
> 
> View attachment 306164


 
I liked last week’s sail away  shot. I like this one even better!


----------



## Arianabtd

50 and 274!


----------



## dizneeat

*168 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

493 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## cariann77

Too many!


----------



## Trera

5 days and 8 days


----------



## Laundress

377 days to go


----------



## jenpink

55 days until my 5/5 cruise for my 50th birthday


----------



## dizneeat

*167 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Spork24

475 days until our first trip on the Fantasy.

(Hopefully this won’t actually be our next cruise, and I’ll be able to slip in a 3 night on the dream at some point, but that may be a pipedream)


----------



## disneycruise100

120!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*41 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

133 days until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## Geomom

150!  Northern European cruise.  Slowly getting there!


----------



## hubie1313

114 days    July 4th on the Dream


----------



## disneycruise100

119 days till the Fantasy!


----------



## Dug720

491 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## lindsay0526

467


----------



## dizneeat

*166 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

*3 days and 6 days until our B2B on the Wonder!!*


----------



## xQuizx

256 Days.....


----------



## Grooovertoo

*40 Days until our 3rd cruise!!! *​


----------



## Pappert

67


----------



## ChicosWife

555


----------



## Ntrain

257 days until our 5th Cruise


----------



## oufpat

Only 544!!


----------



## TheBeans

405!! Way too many!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*40 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *304 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## Dug720

490 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## mmmears

155 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## daedelus

302 days until cruise #6 - Galveston to San Juan repositioning.

425 days until cruise #7 - Eastbound TransAtlantic!


----------



## jlynch924

75 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*165 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

2 days and 5 days


----------



## ChicosWife

554


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

297! At least we’re under 300 now!


----------



## dizneeat

*164 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

489 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

130 days until DVC members cruise!


----------



## Snowwhyt

dizneeat said:


> *164 days until our 18th cruise
> 
> *​


You usually have about 4 listed. No others scheduled? You slowing down on DCL?


----------



## dmetcalfrn

499


----------



## nancyjo1998

57 Days until our Mothers Day Celebration Cruise!  

511 Days until our 9 Day Alaskan Adventure!


----------



## ChicosWife

553


----------



## travelwith2

21


----------



## Trera

1day!!!!!


----------



## Snowwhyt

14 days for a Mom and me trip.


----------



## Laundress

374 days to go


----------



## Dug720

488 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## ValentineJulie

*15 days!!*


----------



## Trera

Zero! We are about to board the Wonder for our B2B and lucky enough to score a port upgrade to concierge due to a cancellation this morning! Going to be a great trip.


----------



## mikeymouse1223

50 days & counting!!


----------



## ChicosWife

552. It seems I am the winner for the current longest wait!


----------



## dizneeat

*163 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Grooovertoo

*37 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *302 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Getting closer!!!


----------



## Pappert

*64 days*


----------



## adSimba

63 and 423


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

78 days!!!


----------



## Laundress

373


----------



## bcwife76

61 days until cruise#4!!! But time is draaaagggggginnnnngggggggg!!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

30 and 431


----------



## Dug720

487 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## jenpink

50 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Ntrain

253 days until 5th cruise​


----------



## disneycruise100

115 days!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*36 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *301 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## ChicosWife

551


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Just over 1!  Magic MDAS on Sunday morning!!


----------



## dizneeat

*162 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## rhinodadz

Tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*161 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

486 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

293 days until we’re on the Fantasy!


----------



## Snowwhyt

dizneeat said:


> *162 days until our 18th cruise
> 
> *​


Ive read most of the thread and see you’ve normally have no less than 2 trips. Always the same icons and so easy to follow. I want to be you but are you slowing down or stopping?


----------



## disneycruise100

114 days!!


----------



## bcwife76

59 days until our 4th cruise!!!


----------



## Ntrain

252 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## dizneeat

*160 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

485 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Trera

Zero. We are walking off the Wonder in a bit and lucky to be able to get right back on today! The weather on our cruise has been amazing and can’t wait to hit CC again in a few days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## disneycruise100

113!


----------



## Rbennett0427

*34 Days!!*


----------



## mmmears

150 days until our MAGIC-al cruise    ​


----------



## tlprice

89 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)--got to book everything last night
434 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Grooovertoo

*34 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *299 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## tink1970

120 days...just booked our Palo reservations


----------



## Laundress

369


----------



## disneycruise100

112!


----------



## Dug720

484 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*159 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*291!!! *


----------



## Arianabtd

40!


----------



## ChicosWife

548


----------



## NC State

*39 days!*


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Getting closer!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*33 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *298 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## Ntrain

250 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## Hey it's Kris

339


----------



## Bellabully

31 days until 1st Disney Cruise, also staying Concierge level!!! So excited️


----------



## bobbiwoz

125 will be on the Dream!


----------



## DreamRunner1

261 days until first sailing on the Magic!!


----------



## Goldys4

445


----------



## Grooovertoo

*32 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *297 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## dizneeat

*158 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

483 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## ChicosWife

547


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

The ugly (LOL!) DCL countdown clock tells me 289 days....


----------



## jlynch924

68 days... getting super excited, especially since my mother just decided to join us. I get to plan for all of us!


----------



## DVCFamily92

444 Days tilll our next cruise to celebrate our30th Anniversary!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

124


----------



## Alohagirl73

45 more days until our WONDERful cruise!


----------



## mammacaryn

_366_​


----------



## Dug720

482 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## minniemouse1

30 DAYS


----------



## jenpink

45 more days until our 3rd time on the Fantasy


----------



## disneycruise100

110 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

546 and still the reigning winner of the longest wait...


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*289 days till we’re on the Fantasy *


----------



## Sytrace

30 days and counting.


----------



## dizneeat

*156 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

123


----------



## bcwife76

55 days until our 4th cruise, 3rd time on the Wonder


----------



## Laundress

367


----------



## Dug720

481 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Snowwhyt

7 days and my dream is that this post goes over 10,000 before I get on the ship.


----------



## travelwith2

13


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

Just did the counting... 492. Actually fewer than I expected. I just called on Sunday and transferred my onboard booking I made last week on the Wonder.


----------



## ChicosWife

545


----------



## ValentineJulie

*8 days!! *


----------



## jlynch924

66 days!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*30 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *295 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## Trera

Just got off the Wonder today 

Now we have 329 days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## lizzyb

526


----------



## dizneeat

*155 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

328


----------



## ChicosWife

544


----------



## Dug720

480 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## mmmears

145 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## disneycruise100

108 days!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*29 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *294 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## jlynch924

Trera said:


> Just got off the Wonder today
> 
> Now we have 329 days!!


On the bright side, it's less than a year!!


----------



## Dug720

479 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*154 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Ntrain

245 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## Arianabtd

35 days!


----------



## lizzyb

524


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*286 days until our SWDAS cruise!*


----------



## AngelDisney

It is finalized! We are going first time as Gold CC members!!


----------



## tlprice

83 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
428 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Snowwhyt

We leave on Thursday so that’s 5 days right?  I really want this thread to fill page 500 before I go.


----------



## Ben E N

My sail away party is 48 hours away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

120


----------



## ChicosWife

443


----------



## dizneeat

*153 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

478 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

20 and 421


----------



## trara1375

trara1375 said:


> WAY TOO MANY...while it's not booked yet; we are in the planning stages and looking at Sept. 2019...so 25 months and roughly 28 days...



It's getting closer...17 months...27 days...it's booked now.  So excited and yet; so far to wait too!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

160 but i'm really looking forward to double digits!


----------



## NC State

33 days until our Grand Slam and then 399 days as Gold!


----------



## ChicosWife

542


----------



## NZMUM

277 days until the first day of our B2B2B.

524 days until our first cruise to Alaska and first cruise on the Wonder (we may change).


----------



## dizneeat

*152 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

477 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## minniemouse1

25 DAYS!!!!
                                                                                and 23 DAYS until we fly into Orlando.

 Starting to either freak out because of the all the packing and stuff that needs to be done before we leave or I am just really excited.  I cannot tell the difference at this point.


----------



## Trera

325


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*284 days!*


----------



## Pappert

53 days!


----------



## Arianabtd

33!


----------



## disneycruise100

105 DAYS!


----------



## ChicosWife

minniemouse1 said:


> 25 DAYS!!!!
> and 23 DAYS until we fly into Orlando.
> 
> Starting to either freak out because of the all the packing and stuff that needs to be done before we leave or I am just really excited.  I cannot tell the difference at this point.



It's excitement!


----------



## ChicosWife

541


----------



## ChicosWife

trara1375 said:


> It's getting closer...17 months...27 days...it's booked now.  So excited and yet; so far to wait too!



It appears we are on the same one!


----------



## Snowwhyt

3 days and over 100 posts needed to reach 500 Pages


----------



## Grooovertoo

*26 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *291 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## dizneeat

*151 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## lizzyb

521


----------



## bobbiwoz

117


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*283 days until our Fantasy cruise!*


----------



## Snowwhyt

2 more days and 120 posts to reach page 500!


----------



## ChicosWife

540


----------



## tlprice

80 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
425 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Dug720

476 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Disney maygirl

124 days!!!! Just sent in my requests yesterday... First Timer Concierge!!!!


----------



## Dug720

475 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*150 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## minniemouse1

23 DAYS!! and I have decided I AM freaking out!


----------



## ChicosWife

539


----------



## Grooovertoo

*24 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *289 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

486 Days now... Lots of time to pay it off.


----------



## mmmears

140 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## jps243

79 days until our first DCL cruise (long time cruiser before kids, first cruise with three little ones in tow). Eagerly awaiting the 75 day mark so I can start booking some activities!


----------



## hanscarlet

*38!*


----------



## dizneeat

*149 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

474 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Ntrain

240 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## Arianabtd

30!!


----------



## disneycruise100

102!


----------



## Trera

hanscarlet said:


> *38!*


what ship are you on? May 5th Fantasy?


----------



## ChicosWife

538


----------



## hanscarlet

Trera said:


> what ship are you on? May 5th Fantasy?


YES!!! We've never been on the Fantasy before so we're pumped!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*23 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *288 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

115


----------



## DIS_MIKE

162 

Just booked my flights and called DCL to update my transfers. No turning back now.


----------



## oakleycat

22 days!


----------



## tlprice

78 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
423 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## kimwoje

16!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*280!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*148 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disneycruise100

101!!!


----------



## Dug720

473 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## AngelDisney

Excited about first time watching Tangled and dining at Rapunzel’s Royal Table!


----------



## Laundress

358.  Finally under a year


----------



## Trera

321


----------



## ValentineJulie




----------



## ChicosWife

537


----------



## oakleycat

21!!!


----------



## cashda

336 Days


----------



## jenpink

35 days until my 50 th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*147 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Ntrain

238 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## AngelDisney

Can’t wait to ride Aquadunk for the first time in ...


----------



## Dug720

472 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## disneycruise100

100! Last day in the triple digits!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*279! *


----------



## mmmears

137 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

What does the ticker say today !


----------



## NC State

4 more weeks!


----------



## Tulip2796

63! Just booked yesterday!!! Better than last time when we booked just under 3 weeks out.


----------



## cashda

335


----------



## dizneeat

*146 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Ntrain

237 days until out 5th cruise ​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Happy Easter! 

I'm 158 days out!


----------



## fishingfool999

7 more days until our WBPC cruise on the Wonder!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## WendyDarling

82!


----------



## TN_mom5

Happy Easter everyone!

20 more days until our eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## calliest

403 until our first cruise!


----------



## Dug720

471 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Riss

169 days for my family. There are 7 of us going and we're going on the 4-night Halloween on the High Seas on the Disney Dream.

I've been on a cruise with my grandparents almost 20 years ago when I was around 4 and my parents have been on one around 30 years ago on their honeymoon I believe, but for the other 4 (3 adult siblings and we're taking one child (2) that we babysit) it will be their first time sailing on any ship.


----------



## bcwife76

44 days until our 4th cruise and we're back on the Wonder!!!! Now I can say we cruise next month!!!


----------



## Trera

319


----------



## AngelDisney

I really miss the DCL countdown trunk from before!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*278!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

*145 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*277 until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## jlynch924

55 days. And I can now say "next month!"


----------



## mmmears

135 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Grooovertoo

*20 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *285 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today we booked VGT to celebrate our anniversary.  

49 days away.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

AngelDisney said:


> I really miss the DCL countdown trunk from before!
> 
> View attachment 313224


There's a few threads about it. It's such a boring countdown clock. I hope they either change it back or at least add to it. Make it a porthole or something.


----------



## Dug720

470 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## MaryPoppins983

45 until the Disney Fantasy! First 7-night cruise. Celebrating me and my husband's 2nd anniversary and my parent's 40th anniversary!


----------



## oakleycat

20!


----------



## Laundress

355 days until we are back on the Wonder


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

2 months!


----------



## dizneeat

*144 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

469 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*276 until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Arianabtd

25!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*18 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *283 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## minniemouse1

17 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## travelwith2

2


----------



## emgal

397 Days until our 2nd Disney Cruise!


----------



## oakleycat

18 DAYS!


----------



## Ntrain

235 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

6 more days!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

10!!! And 411


----------



## Dug720

468 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

46


----------



## jlynch924

53 days!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*17 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *282 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## pezgirlroy

16!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*143 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*275 days until we’re on the Fantasy!
*


----------



## tlprice

72 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
417 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## mom2brooke76

57 until our first 5 night double dip! (Our 11th DCL cruise and first time sailing as platinum )


----------



## Trera

316


----------



## mmmears

133 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

*5 days* until our third cruise, and second time aboard the Dream!

Also, as a quick aside: if there’s an activity you want to do that shows up as full online, _always _keep checking! I just checked tonight, and a spot opened up for Palo brunch, which had been unavailable for our entire booking period! Needless to say, we’re ecstatic!


----------



## Dug720

467 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

122 days to go!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*274 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## lizzyb

512


----------



## suedon70

28 Days!


----------



## jenpink

30 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Grooovertoo

*16 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *281 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## oakleycat

16!!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

We couldn't wait four our January 2019 sailing, so we just changed it - only 8 days to go now!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*142 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## DCSWO

One - twenty - five!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

*57 days until...*


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*273 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Trera

314


----------



## bobbiwoz

44


----------



## Pappert

43


----------



## Dug720

466 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## mmmears

131 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*141 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

3 more days! Almost finished packing!


----------



## bcwife76

39 days until cruise #4!!

204 days until cruise #5!!!!


----------



## tlprice

70 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
415 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

60 days until we are in Barcelona and 65 days until we are on the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*140 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

465 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*272 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Meriweather

We fly out Friday and cruise is Saturday. DGD is going to be so excited (she's 4) and keeps asking if it is time yet


----------



## bobbiwoz

43


----------



## mmmears

130 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*139 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

464 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## NC State

19 more days!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*271 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Arianabtd

20!


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

*One day more! *In less than 24 hours, we will be on the Disney Dream!!


----------



## Ntrain

230 days until our 5th cruise ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

26 days until our WONDERFul cruise.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

152 days left...


----------



## tsteve

32 days until I am living the Dream


----------



## bobbiwoz

42


----------



## Bee2u

49 days until our Wonder-ful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## NZMUM

263 days until the first day of our B2B2B.

510 days until our first cruise to Alaska and first cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## blueyonderprincess

500 on the Fantasy!


----------



## Dug720

463 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

5!! and 406


----------



## disneycruise100

92 days!


----------



## lizzyb

508


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*270 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## dizneeat

*138 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

*ZERO! *We are on our way to the port!!


----------



## Trera

311


----------



## Grooovertoo

*12 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *278 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## mmmears

128 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## suedon70

24 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

527


----------



## oakleycat

11!


----------



## jenpink

25 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*137 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

40!


----------



## Dug720

462 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

35 days until we are back on the Wonder!

200 days until we are back on the Fantasy!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*11 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *277 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## Trera

310, Unless we book another cruise sooner!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

26


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*269 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## oakleycat

10!


----------



## Ntrain

228 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I just realized that in 5 months from tonight........... I'll be back on the Disney Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*136 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*268 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Dug720

461 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## mmmears

126 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## oakleycat

9 days to go, now unable to concentrate on anything else!


----------



## ChicosWife

525


----------



## DIS_MIKE

151 days to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39


----------



## dizneeat

*135 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*267 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Grooovertoo

*9 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *274 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

*471 days* until embarkation day!


----------



## mmmears

125 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

38!


----------



## MomOTwins

8 days.  AAAAHHHHHHHH, the wait is TORTURE!!!


----------



## Dug720

460 days until my birthday Dream Cruise!


----------



## Laundress

345 days to go until we are back on the wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

37


----------



## lizzyb

504


----------



## Arianabtd

15!


----------



## dizneeat

*134 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*266 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## ChicosWife

523


----------



## Trera

307


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

1!! and 402

Heading out to the airport now


----------



## Dug720

78 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
309 says until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
459 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## mousetrailer

34 days till we're on the Dream for the first time!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*8 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *273 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## suedon70

20 Days until 3-Night Dream Concierge!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

53 days, time to start packing!


----------



## dizneeat

*133 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disneycruise100

87 days!


----------



## Dug720

77 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
308 says until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
458 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## NC State

*14 days!*


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*265 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## tlprice

62 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
407 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

48 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

36


----------



## CarrieAP

2 weeks from today will be boarding the Fantasy!!


----------



## bcwife76

31 days until we are back on the Wonder!!!! Cruise #4 baby!

196 days (finally out of the 200's!) until we are back on the Fantasy!! Cruise #5 baby! Gold baby!!


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> 31 days until we are back on the Wonder!!!! Cruise #4 baby!
> 
> 196 days (finally out of the 200's!) until we are back on the Fantasy!! Cruise #5 baby! Gold baby!!



You're gold AFTER the 5th cruise. Not ON the 5th cruise.

But YAY for the 100s!!


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> You're gold AFTER the 5th cruise. Not ON the 5th cruise.
> 
> But YAY for the 100s!!



Oh I know, just excited for the prospect of actually getting to GOLD haha. Didn't think that would ever happen after our first cruise which was less than WONDERful.


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Oh I know, just excited for the prospect of actually getting to GOLD haha. Didn't think that would ever happen after our first cruise which was less than WONDERful.



Gotcha. Just didn't want you confused when things didn't open at 105 days.


----------



## Ntrain

224 days until our 5th cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*132 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

76 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
307 says until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
457 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## jenpink

20 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

75 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
306 says until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
456 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*131 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## TXAg83

340 days until our spring break 2019 cruise!!!!  Cruise number 3 on our third different ship.  But who's counting.


----------



## pezgirlroy

4 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

*5 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *270 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## hubie1313

78 days / July 4th on the Dream


----------



## mmmears

4 Months from Today! ​


----------



## Ntrain

222 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

34

Is anyone here on the May 21 Dream?  Cruise meet is not active.


----------



## lizzyb

*500*​


----------



## Sunshine1629

45 more days


----------



## bobbiwoz

33


----------



## Grooovertoo

*4 Days until our 3rd Disney Cruise!!! *

 *269 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## Dug720

74 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
305 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
455 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## mmmears

120 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*130 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## tlprice

59 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
404 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*262 days until we are on the Fantasy!*


----------



## lizzyb

In the 400's now... 499 lol


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*261 days until we are on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Dug720

73 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
304 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
454 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## Arianabtd

10!


----------



## fraucow

135 days until our honeymoon cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*129 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## AzzieMom

60 Days Until Alaska on the Wonder!  It’ll be our 3rd cruise but 1st on any other ship than Fantasy.


----------



## Trera

302


----------



## Sunshine1629

44


----------



## Rbennett0427

3 !!


----------



## bcwife76

4 weeks today we will be boarding the Wonder in San Diego!!!!

192 days until we are back on the Fantasy for our 5th cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

72 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
303 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
453 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

31


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*260 days until we are on the Fantasy!*


----------



## MnkyGirl

204 Days! So close to the 100s...


----------



## dizneeat

*128 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

301


----------



## Pappert

30 days and we will boarding the Fantasy


----------



## Sunshine1629

43


----------



## mmmears

118 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ziravan

1.


one.


ONE.


ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pezgirlroy

ziravan said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> one.
> 
> 
> ONE.
> 
> 
> ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you also on the Fantasy??? I just cannot concentrate at work today. So ready to go.


----------



## ziravan

pezgirlroy said:


> Are you also on the Fantasy??? I just cannot concentrate at work today. So ready to go.


Dream


----------



## NC State

*8 days!*


----------



## jenpink

15 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

30 Days!


----------



## ziravan




----------



## dizneeat

*127 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

117 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

218 days until our 5th Cruise​


----------



## Dug720

71 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
302 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
452 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Alohagirl73

14  days until we begin our WONDERful weekend cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*126 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

336


----------



## Dug720

70 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
301 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
451 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

41


----------



## Arianabtd

7!


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## Trera

299


----------



## CarrieAP

1 week!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*258 days until we are on the Fantasy!*


----------



## mmmears

116 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Rbennett0427

One!


----------



## ajbrickyard

20 days till i'm on The Dream!


----------



## bcwife76

24 days until we are back on the Wonder!
189 days until we are back on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## Dug720

69 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
300 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
450 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*125 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## momcloud

239...


----------



## Ntrain

216 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## mmmears

115 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ivanp91

21 days until I board the Magic for the Eastbound Transatlantic!


----------



## Sunshine1629

40


----------



## Dug720

68 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
299 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
449 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

27 Days!


----------



## Stratus22

230 days until Merry Time Cruise on the Dream
299 Days until Disney Wonder
303 Days Until Disney Wonder
489 Days Until Disney Dream


----------



## Arianabtd

5 Days until the Magic! I better start packing now huh


----------



## gquito

6 more days until we fly down, then 7 more days til we sail away!


----------



## mmmears

114 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Sunshine1629

39


----------



## dizneeat

*124 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## jlynch924

34! Suddenly it is really sneaking up on me!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

43 days until our MAGICal trip!


----------



## suedon70

10 Days!!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*256 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## gquito

6 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

67 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
298 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
448 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

26


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*255 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## dizneeat

*123 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

113 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## xQuizx

213 Days Left


----------



## Sunshine1629

38 days!  We got our travel booklet yesterday, it's finally starting to feel real!


----------



## DisneyPups

365 1/2 days. We leave April 25th of next year! YAYAYAY!


----------



## crred96

444 days!!!! Just put the deposit down for 5 rooms on July 13, 2019 Eastern on The Fantasy! All my family is going! 16 of us! So excited!


----------



## sptfr97

9 days, 2 hours, 32 minutes aaaaand... 20 seconds.


----------



## jenpink

10 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

66 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
297 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
447 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

25 Days!


----------



## dizneeat

*122 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Arianabtd

3!


----------



## gquito

5 days and if anyone could add me to the Facebook group that would be greatttttt I’m sailing on the Disney Dream April 30 and need to make sure I don’t forget anything!!


----------



## suedon70

*8 days, 13 hours and 48 minutes!!!*


----------



## mmmears

112 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## AquaDame

gquito said:


> 5 days and if anyone could add me to the Facebook group that would be greatttttt I’m sailing on the Disney Dream April 30 and need to make sure I don’t forget anything!!



Hi gwquito - we aren't in any way associated with Facebook or it's groups so we can't help you with them, I'm sorry!


----------



## ChipNDale86

9 Days!!!!!!!  SINGLE DIGITS!!!


----------



## Seth Shadburn

5 days!!! Driving from Atlanta at 3am so the kiddos can sleep the 7hr trip!


----------



## Babycakes0730

93 days!! Check in is this Saturday!!   Super excited!! This will be our 2nd DCL Cruise!


----------



## gquito

Seth Shadburn said:


> 5 days!!! Driving from Atlanta at 3am so the kiddos can sleep the 7hr trip!


I remember those days. Choosing the long night time drive versus enduring a daytime trip w kiddies...ah!!! Children lol!


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

129 days till our DCL HOTHS Western Caribbean! 

859 days till our DCL Alaska cruise...


----------



## bcwife76

3 weeks today we will be boarding the Wonder!
185 days til we are back on the Fantasy!


----------



## NZMUM

246 days until the first day of our B2B2B.

493 days until our first cruise to Alaska and first cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## Laundress

331


----------



## Dug720

65 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
296 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
446 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

36 days


----------



## MnkyGirl

197! _Finally_ under the 200 mark!


----------



## mmmears

111 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*121 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

zeroing in on 132 days


----------



## lookame

First cruise and.....255 days to go


----------



## tlprice

50 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
395 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## jenpink

8 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

64 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
295 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
445 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd

Day and a half!


----------



## bobbiwoz

23


----------



## dizneeat

*120 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## cadien

We get on the plane tomorrow!!!


----------



## mmmears

110 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## lizzyb

*490*​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

In the 30s now!


----------



## dizneeat

*119 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
294 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
444 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd

Heading to the airport today! Only one more sleep left


----------



## Sunshine1629

34 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

22 and waiting for cabin assignment!


----------



## suedon70

5 days, 12 hours and 6 minutes!!!


----------



## mmmears

109 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Alohagirl73

Just 6 days until our WONDERful cruise!!!!!!


----------



## Ntrain

210 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## dizneeat

*118 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## jenpink

6 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
293 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
443 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd




----------



## IrishEye

5 Days Magical B2B.


----------



## mmmears

108 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## rhoshi

172 days until our WONDERful cruise


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

33 days!


----------



## Laundress

328


----------



## Sunshine1629

32


----------



## jenpink

5 days until my 5/5 50th birthday on the Fantasy


----------



## gruffudd242

60 Days 15 hours 6 minutes 15 seconds


----------



## xQuizx

207


----------



## Trera

290


----------



## dizneeat

*117 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## suedon70

*3 Days, 12 Hours, and 5 minutes!!! Gotta get my suitcase down and start packing!!*


----------



## GreyStr0ke

6 days, 11 hours and 27 minutes!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Uuughhh: 126! But only 21 more days until we check in and book Palo and excursions.  Yippee


----------



## sptfr97

3 days, 9 hours, 48 minutes and 53 seconds! (Bahamas)
17 weeks, 6 days, 9 hours, and 49 minutes (Alaska)
27 weeks, 3 days, 9 hours, and 49 minutes (Very Merrytime Trip - just the girls!)


----------



## mmmears

107 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Thirty something!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*116 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
291 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
441 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## DCSWO

99!


----------



## suedon70

*2 days, 12 hours, and 48 minutes!!!!!*


----------



## ColeenD

We leave tomorrow, too! Can't wait, it's been 4 years....


----------



## Sunshine1629

31


----------



## JWG

305, 10 months from today.


----------



## mmmears

107 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## DisUniversal

30!


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
290 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
440 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## sott3

5! Disney Dream leaving on Monday.


----------



## bcwife76

2 weeks today we will be boarding the Wonder in San Diego, to bring her to Vancouver!!!! 

After that.....
178 days until we are back on the Fantasy for our 5th cruise!
322 days until we are back on the Wonder for our first GOLD cruise and first time concierge!
481 days until cruise #7, back on the Wonder and back to Alaska to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary (kid free!!!)


----------



## sptfr97

1 day, 10 hours, 3 minutes and 58 seconds.  I have officially checked out mentally.


----------



## hanscarlet

3 days... and on this beautiful, bright sunny day... I cannot describe to you, how difficult it is for me to be inside and working... I want out man!


----------



## jlynch924

25. HOLY CRUD!! 25!!! Suddenly it's getting here very quickly.


----------



## Laundress

325 days until we are back on the Wonder


----------



## mmmears

106 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## bcwife76

Laundress said:


> 325 days until we are back on the Wonder



You must be getting on the day we get off! We are on the March 20/2019 Baja cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

18!


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
289 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
439 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

29 days!


----------



## jenpink

2 days until my 50th birthday on the Fantasy.


----------



## suedon70

*14 hours and 9 minutes!!!! We're all packed and headed to Cocoa tonight!!! WOOHOO!!!!*


----------



## Grooovertoo

*253 Days until our 4th Disney Cruise!!! *​


----------



## sptfr97

suedon70 said:


> *14 hours and 9 minutes!!!! We're all packed and headed to Cocoa tonight!!! WOOHOO!!!!*



Yessssss, girl!!   I'm sitting here at work wishing I could leave NOW!


----------



## DisUniversal

Sunshine1629 said:


> 29 days!


I think we're on the same cruise, but my count is down to 28 days...


----------



## Pappert

15 more sleeps!


----------



## dizneeat

*114 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Alohagirl73

We leave tomorrow for our WONDERFul weekend cruise!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*113 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

16


----------



## Alohagirl73

FINALLY we are boarding today for our WONDERful weekend cruise!  Short but sweet!


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
288 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
438 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

28


----------



## Trera

286


----------



## ajbrickyard

1 WEEK!!!!!!


----------



## WiscMomof2

7 more days until our first cruise on the Dream!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

31 days!


----------



## mmmears

103 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*112 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

56 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
287 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!! Gotta love a new first digit!!
437 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

482​


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

4 weeks!


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
286 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
436 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*111 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 Days, 15 hours


----------



## Ntrain

202 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## mmmears

101 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## WhoDat09

20 hours till our second cruise on the Dream. The 1st one was cut short a day because of Hurricane Irma in September. Hoping for better luck on this one.


----------



## IrishCowboy

132


----------



## beachdrmn

19 days!!! Can't stand the wait!


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
285 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
435 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*110 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Sunshine1629

25 days!


----------



## mmmears

100 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## xQuizx

200 Days Left!


----------



## ChicosWife

499! Happy to be out of the 500's, but sad that I still remain the reigning champion of "the longest wait" award!


----------



## ChicosWife

lizzyb said:


> *500*​



I wonder why your ticker says less than mine, but is one day higher than my count???


----------



## mmmears

ChicosWife said:


> I wonder why your ticker says less than mine, but is one day higher than my count???



Could be because some of us set up the tickers to correspond with the day we travel instead of the day the cruise boards (or at least I'm pretty sure that is what I did when I set mine up).


----------



## Trera

283


----------



## Ntrain

201 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

29 Days,,, yeah out of the 30s!


----------



## cteddiesgirl

213 days until my vacation starts.


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
284 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise!!
434 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## ivanp91

5! Five. F.I.V.E. I still can't get my head around it. It's come around so quickly!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

90 days until Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

12


----------



## sptfr97

Alaska: 16 weeks, 5 days, 15 hours, 47 minutes. 
Very Merrytime (Girls Cruise!): 26 weeks, 2 days, 15 hours, 47 minutes. 
Western Caribbean: 68 weeks, 3 days, 15 hours, 46 minutes.


----------



## Trera

282


----------



## lizzyb

ChicosWife said:


> I wonder why your ticker says less than mine, but is one day higher than my count???



When is your cruise?

Looks like you quoted something from awhile ago... my countdown reads 479 now.


----------



## dizneeat

*109 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

99 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   

Finally in double digits!!! ​


----------



## disney789

367


----------



## Ntrain

200 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## tlprice

38 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
383 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Sunshine1629

23


----------



## ivanp91

4!!

Eastbound Transatlantic


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
283 days until my Celebrity EDGE cruise - which is feeling iffy again.
433 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bcwife76

We board the Wonder in 1 week!!!! This time next Wednesday morning I'll be at the port knocking on the all the doors screaming OPEN at the top of my lungs until someone lets me in 

After that, I'll be banging on port doors  in 171 days for the Fantasy, 315 days to be let on the Wonder and 474 days to get back on the Wonder again (they'll be so sick of me )


----------



## ChicosWife

497


----------



## Laundress

318


----------



## IrishCowboy

128


----------



## Ntrain

198 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Sunshine1629

21


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
119 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
431 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

9


----------



## dizneeat

*105 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

49 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
118 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
430 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

20 days! 

To make it feel even faster: 2 days till Disneyland.


----------



## jenpink

365 days from today.  Just left the Fantasy this morning.


----------



## tinytinkmom

Leaving TODAY on the EBTA!!!!


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
117 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
429 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*104 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I’m finally in the teens! 

116 days


----------



## mousehouse31

163


----------



## NZMUM

228 days until the first day of our B2B2B.

475 days until our first cruise to Alaska and first cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## Sunshine1629

18


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
116 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
428 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Trera

276


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days, 15 hours


----------



## dizneeat

*103 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## MnkyGirl

179 to go!


----------



## jlynch924

13! It's taken so long to get here and now the time is flying! I need to get moving on packing!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

DisUniversal said:


> I think we're on the same cruise, but my count is down to 28 days...



Sorry, I just saw this.   We are getting so close now!  So excited!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

22 Days!1 Better get to packing.


----------



## beachdrmn

11 and counting!


----------



## ChicosWife

492


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*235 days until we’re on the Fantasy!*


----------



## adSimba

4


----------



## bcwife76

2 sleeps!!! We are flying out early tomorrow morning and board the Wonder on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
115 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
427 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## Trera

275


----------



## dizneeat

*102 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

491


----------



## Ntrain

193 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 Days 3 hours


----------



## Dug720

45 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
114 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
426 days until my birthday Dream cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 Days 16 hours


----------



## Sunshine1629

16


----------



## dizneeat

*101 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

490


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

16 days!


----------



## xQuizx

190 Days left...


----------



## ChicosWife

489


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
113 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
463 days until my Fantasy “birthday” cruise!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

18 days, woohoo!


----------



## mmmears

90 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*100 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
112 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
462 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

14 days!


----------



## Ntrain

190 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## ChicosWife

488


----------



## dizneeat

*99 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 Days 8 hours


----------



## mmmears

89 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*98 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
111 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
461 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## mmmears

88 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*230 days until we sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day 8 hours


----------



## Garyjames220

20,789 days

Or if I do overtime in work 500 and something


----------



## dizneeat

*97 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
110 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
460 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

12 days


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

365 Happy to have reached the 1 year mark!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*229 days until we sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Ntrain

188 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

112...creeping into single digit territory.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow!


----------



## mmmears

87 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*96 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
109 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
459 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

466


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today is our day. 

Thanks to all who have ever counted down!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*228 days until we sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Today is our day.
> 
> Thanks to all who have ever counted down!


Have a magical adventure.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Two more weeks to go!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Today is our day.
> 
> Thanks to all who have ever counted down!



Enjoy!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Have a magical adventure.


Thank you!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

105 days until Disney Wonder and Alaska.  Just finished our on-line check in.  CC Gold !


----------



## dizneeat

*95 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## NZMUM

220 days until the first day of our B2B2B.

472 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.

586 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
108 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
458 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

484


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

11 days!


----------



## southerngirl528

107 days!


----------



## bcwife76

Got home from our WONDER-ful 4th cruise yesterday, so on to the next countdown!

158 days until we are back on the Fantasy for a HOTHS cruise!
302 days until we are back on the Wonder for our first gold cruise!
461 days until we are kid free on the Wonder for our 15th anniversary!


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
107 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
457 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*94 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

84 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## jlynch924

4 days!


----------



## Sunshine1629

9


----------



## Ntrain

185 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
106 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
456 days until my Fantasy Un-Birthday cruise!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

74 days to our DCL Alaskan adventure!


----------



## dizneeat

*93 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Oh Geez, 102 loooong days.


----------



## mmmears

83 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Sunshine1629

8


----------



## ChicosWife

482


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

526 until our 2nd cruise on the Fantasy.


----------



## ChicosWife

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> 526 until our 2nd cruise on the Fantasy.


Woo hoo! I finally get to give you the torch for longest wait until your next cruise.


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

ChicosWife said:


> Woo hoo! I finally get to give you the torch for longest wait until your next cruise.


I'll wear that badge with pride.


----------



## ChicosWife

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> I'll wear that badge with pride.


True, it seems like a long wait, but at least we have a countdown! We could have no cruise to look forward to!


----------



## dizneeat

*92 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
105 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
451 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## Trera

265


----------



## jlynch924

2 until we see Alaska... I'm feeling a bit nauseous at the amount of things yet left to do before we leave!


----------



## mmmears

82 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Laundress

302 days to go


----------



## Ntrain

183 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Member Cruise is 58 days away!


----------



## bcwife76

155 days until our FANTASTIC HOTHS cruise!

299 days (yay, under 300!) until our first GOLD cruise!
458 days until we celebrate our 15th anniversary in Alaska!
498 days until we might.....possibly.....probably, sail on our first DVC members cruise (first time on the Magic!)


----------



## janiebubble

One year today!! Then we’ll be gold

(Cheating on the mouse with our first non Disney cruise in 56 days though)


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> 155 days until our FANTASTIC HOTHS cruise!
> 
> 299 days (yay, under 300!) until our first GOLD cruise!
> 458 days until we celebrate our 15th anniversary in Alaska!
> 498 days until we might.....possibly.....probably, sail on our first DVC members cruise (first time on the Magic!)



You get on to head to Alaska the day I get off.


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> You get on to head to Alaska the day I get off.



Ahhhh I didn't notice you had changed your ticker!! Did you swap out your Dream cruise in favour of Alaska? We shall wave to each other in the terminal


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Ahhhh I didn't notice you had changed your ticker!! Did you swap out your Dream cruise in favour of Alaska? We shall wave to each other in the terminal



Yes. Via a Fantasy Eastern. LOL. My sister has been sending pics all week and the one of Mickey (and Minnie - but mostly Mickey) in Alaska gear on Tracy Arm day got me. My email to my TA was titled "BLAME MY SISTER!!!!"


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> Yes. Via a Fantasy Eastern. LOL. My sister has been sending pics all week and the one of Mickey (and Minnie - but mostly Mickey) in Alaska gear on Tracy Arm day got me. My email to my TA was titled "BLAME MY SISTER!!!!"



Haha I love it!!! Getting photos with Mickey, Minnie, Daisy and Donald in their alaskan gear was a top priority for me! My FB profile pic is me with Minnie in her Alaskan outfit from last August; I refuse to change it I need a better photo of me with Mickey in his yellow rain gear


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Haha I love it!!! Getting photos with Mickey, Minnie, Daisy and Donald in their alaskan gear was a top priority for me! My FB profile pic is me with Minnie in her Alaskan outfit from last August; I refuse to change it I need a better photo of me with Mickey in his yellow rain gear



Awesome!!! And after Labor Day week I'll REALLY be ready for this because my parents are going on the Wonder for their 50th anniversary! It's sis and my gift to them.

I'm 100% settled on the cruise and cabin (2004) now. But I'm all twitchy because I'm SOOOOOOO far out from being able to reserve anything else. Though I will be adding in a Feb break cruise so I'll bump to Gold in time for booking activities for Alaska. Every little bit helps I figure!!


----------



## mmmears

DCL Alaska was my favorite cruise.   I would love to go again some day.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dug720

mmmears said:


> DCL Alaska was my favorite cruise.   I would love to go again some day.  Enjoy!



Thank you!! I've done AK with HAL and RCCL and enjoyed it, but didn't "get" it. Seeing my sister's pictures - from her office window, from deck, from land - I "got" it and knew I needed to do it Disney-style!


----------



## mmmears

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!! I've done AK with HAL and RCCL and enjoyed it, but didn't "get" it. Seeing my sister's pictures - from her office window, from deck, from land - I "got" it and knew I needed to do it Disney-style!



I get it.  While I would love to go to Glacier Bay and some new ports we just can't seem to book it on another cruise line.  The shows, characters, and little DCL touches are hard to give up.


----------



## dizneeat

*91 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

35 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
104 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
449 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## Sunshine1629

6


----------



## mmmears

81 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

182 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## tlprice

20 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
365 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## dizneeat

*90 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## Dug720

34 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
103 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
448 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

56 days to DVC MEMBER CRUISE


----------



## Cruising Engineer

99 days....just broke into the double digits !!!!


----------



## Disneymom56

Countdown to our Cruise, 383 days. Taking my daughter on a cruise to celebrate her first year of teaching. This will be our second Disney cruise. Our first was a five night double dip to Castaway Cay and Bahamas, on the Dream. This one is seven night on the Fantasy, with stops at Tortola, St. Thomas, and Castaway Cay. So excited


----------



## crazy4wdw

*167 days until my 60th birthday cruise on the Fantasy*

*518 days until 10/27/2019 Halloween 6 night cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

6 days!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Single digits!!


----------



## disneycruise100

45 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*89 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

299


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
102 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
447 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## mmmears

79 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
101 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
446 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*88 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Sunshine1629

3


----------



## DisUniversal

Sunshine1629 said:


> 3


Same!


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
100 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
445 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

53 days until DVCMC


----------



## dizneeat

*87 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

297


----------



## bcwife76

150 days until we are back on the Fantasy, for our 5th cruise and first Halloween one!


----------



## dizneeat

*86 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
99 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! Double digit dance day!!!!
444 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## accio

191 days until my first solo cruise on RCCL Adventure of the Seas!
365 days until my family's 7 night Mediterranean cruise on the Magic!
556 days until my solo cruise on RCCL Harmony of the Seas!


----------



## CinderellaDream

8 days!!! Single digits!!


----------



## ChicosWife

475


----------



## mmmears

76 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*95 long days* until Alaska, BUT, only 20 more days until the rest of the family can book their excursions.  It's not easy being the "first time cruiser" but we all started at the bottom.  

AND, lucky them, they are pacific time, 3 hours behind Mouse Time.  They won't experience the feeling of staying up til midnight plus one minute in order to book and check in.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> *95 long days* until Alaska, BUT, only 20 more days until the rest of the family can book their excursions.  It's not easy being the "first time cruiser" but we all started at the bottom.
> 
> AND, lucky them, they are pacific time, 3 hours behind Mouse Time.  They won't experience the feeling of staying up til midnight plus one minute in order to book and check in.



You're on the cruise my parents will be on - their 50th anniversary gift from my sister and me!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> You're on the cruise my parents will be on - their 50th anniversary gift from my sister and me!



That's GREAT !!!!  It's our #34 and my DH's sister and husband's #40 (they are the pacific time new cruisers).  Nice gift for your parents.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> That's GREAT !!!!  It's our #34 and my DH's sister and husband's #40 (they are the pacific time new cruisers).  Nice gift for your parents.



Happy anniversary to y'all as well!! Our parents are so excited!!! We were like "It's an inside cabin...because we are not made of money..." and they were like "Wait...you're really giving us a cruise??" Haha! They don't care about the cabin. (And I've done AK in an inside (on RCCL) and a verandah (on HAL) and had a better time with the inside because it forced me out on deck. And I could move to the other side easily if something was on the other side. Invariably every time I'd be "getting my money's worth" on my verandah on HAL, there would be bear or moose or whales on the OTHER side.)


----------



## disneycruise100

41 days!


----------



## JWG

275


----------



## dizneeat

*85 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
98 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
443 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

474


----------



## dizneeat

*84 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Leaving today!


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
97 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
442 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

50 Days until DVCMC


----------



## lizzyb

dizneeat said:


> *84 days until our 18th cruise
> 
> *​


Will you be doing a trip report? I miss your reports!


----------



## lizzyb

*454!!*


----------



## dizneeat

lizzyb said:


> Will you be doing a trip report? I miss your reports!



*Not sure if you are following my last two TRs (no, haven't finished either, but working on it. LOL) The links are in my signature. And I will most definitely do one for this trip - we are travelling for a full month and have a lot of awesome things planned. *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Leaving today!



Bon Voyage!!!!!!


----------



## plaidpanda13

One week away from our 1st Mediterranean cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*83 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
96 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
441 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## ACQUADUCK

43/48/412 days to DCL.


----------



## WendyDarling

20!!!


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Two days!!!


----------



## hubie1313

29 days


----------



## disneycruise100

37!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

487


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
95 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
440 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*82 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

255


----------



## xQuizx

172 Days


----------



## bcwife76

145 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise!
293 days until we sail to Baja for spring break!
448 days until our 15th wedding anniversary kid free return to Alaska!


----------



## ChicosWife

471 and still waiting for my ticker to move...


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*214 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## NZMUM

206 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
458 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
572 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## Dug720

25 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
94 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
439 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47


----------



## CinderellaDream

3 days!!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

Down to 514 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy.


----------



## dizneeat

*81 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

90 days.  Aghhh, I know it's worth the wait.


----------



## tlprice

Getting close so I’m going to have to update my app soon.  I’ve held on to it for as long as possible.


----------



## ChicosWife

470


----------



## Ntrain

172 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*486 *


----------



## mmmears

71 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
93 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
438 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*80 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

46


----------



## Boogie70

33 days until we get on the boat.... but we head to Seattle in 31 days.... YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

89 days, just broke under the 3 month wait.


----------



## ChicosWife

469 and we found out last night that some family is joining us on this cruise. Should add to the fun!


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
92 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
437 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*79 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

468


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
91 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
436 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## KashasMom

78 days until Alaska on the brand new NCL Bliss!
148 days until Harmony of the Seas (our favorite class of ship)!

Canceled our Nov. 2019 Disney cruise out of NYC because Disney had advertised it as a Very Merrytime cruise, which it wasn't. So no Disney cruises booked now. Have given up 2 place holders. We've possibly done our last Disney cruise unless the new ships have some interesting itineraries and some things to wow us on board...Then again I'm sure the prices for the new ships will be much more than we've seen on the current four! Until then I'm planning to get my Disney fix at parks around the world.


----------



## lizzyb

*448!*


----------



## KABoom

2018 7N W. Caribbean -- TOMORROW!
2018 4N DVC Cruise Bahamas -- 45
2019 8N E. Caribbean -- 379


----------



## ChicosWife

467


----------



## dizneeat

*78 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

68 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## MnkyGirl

154!


----------



## tlprice

7 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
352 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## dizneeat

*77 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

21 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
90 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
435 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*209 days until we sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

86 long days until our cruise to Alaska on the Wonder *BUT* only 10 more days until the rest of the family (newbies) get to reserve their excursions and activities.


----------



## bcwife76

140 days until we are back on the Fantasy!
288 days until our first GOLD cruise, back on the Wonder for spring break!
443 days until we sail to Alaska kid free for our annniversary! 

Booking opens two weeks today for the 2019 DVC member cruises so I *might* have one more countdown...


----------



## Ntrain

168 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## dizneeat

*76 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Laundress

286


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
89 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
434 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

42 days until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## Laughfreely

103 days!!


----------



## RllngRckBrw

After almost 2 years in the making we are only 14 days away from our first cruise ever. (9 days from our pre-cruise vacation). I can barely wait.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Only 57 days until Alaska!  Omg!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

* 481 *


----------



## dizneeat

*75 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
88 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
433 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

464 and I think my ticker moved. Nope, just wishful thinking! LOL


----------



## accio

354 days until our Med cruise according to the DCL app!


----------



## Ntrain

166 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## dizneeat

*74 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
87 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
432 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## mmmears

64 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## MnkyGirl

150!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

83 more days of watching the calendar, BUT one more week until the rest of the family gets on-line for their activities and excursions.  Hope there are some good one left.


----------



## tlprice

3 days until our 5th cruise and 1st time on the Magic (Grand Slam)
      We leave for Barcelona tomorrow!  I can't believe it's almost time!  I'm excited and a little bit nervous.  This is a BIG adventure.
348 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*479 *


----------



## dizneeat

*73 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
86 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
431 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Eighty-two, eighty-two, eighty-two-two-two. Going stir crazy


----------



## mmmears

63 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

462 and I think I see some water behind my ticker boat! It finally moved! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39!


----------



## disneycruise100

27 days till our first cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ChicosWife said:


> 462 and I think I see some water behind my ticker boat! It finally moved! Woo hoo!!!



Yep, looks like it finally started moving towards the finish line.


----------



## MomOTwins

64 days and the wait... is... killing... meeeeeeee.................


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
85 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
430 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

38 days until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*72 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Trera

245


----------



## ChicosWife

Cruising Engineer said:


> Yep, looks like it finally started moving towards the finish line.



Oh good! You see it too! I was starting to think it was wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## ChicosWife

461


----------



## mmmears

62 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Shellyred8

15 days!!!!


----------



## Terk-1

*117 days (TOO LONG TO WAIT!!!)*


----------



## Terk-1

Terk-1 said:


> *129 days (TOO LONG TO WAIT!!!)*


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
84 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
429 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 15 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
> 84 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 429 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!



The big "O" ...80...  Weeeeeee

You changed your photo !


----------



## dizneeat

*71 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

460


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> The big "O" ...80...  Weeeeeee
> 
> You changed your photo !



Yeah. It’s from my Feb trip. TKD initiated by Pluto when he saw my t-shirt from my dojang!


----------



## bcwife76

134 days - Fantasy HOTHS over Halloween!
282 days - Spring Break on the Wonder to Baja (GOLD baby!)
437 days - our anniversary/return trip to Alaska, kid free!


----------



## MaryPoppins983

268 until 4-night Bahamian cruise and 343 until 7-night Mediterranean cruise!  I'll finally be a gold member for the Mediterranean cruise!


----------



## mmmears

61 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*70 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

14 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
83 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
428 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

36 days until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## disneycruise100

25 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Tick-Tock, only 79 more days.  Suddenly time is moving faster towards our cruise. Only 3 more days until the rest of the family can reserve their activities.


----------



## mmmears

60 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*475 Days Just crawling along*


----------



## DebHorner04

7 days!!!  Woo-Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*69 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## NZMUM

194 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
446 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
560 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## Dug720

13 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
82 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
427 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Ntrain

160 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Lita

110 days until we board the Fantasy!


----------



## mmmears

59 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## SarahSnow

176 days till our 1st cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

35 days to DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*68 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

12 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
81 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
426 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

YaHoo 77 more days and tomorrow the rest of the family gets their online initiation with Disney (California time).


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

501


----------



## mmmears

58 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

457


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*200 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## ChicosWife

ILoveMyKellen said:


> *475 Days Just crawling along*



I know the feeling...


----------



## bcwife76

131 days until our Halloween Fantasy cruise!
279 days until our first GOLD cruise, spring break on the Wonder!
434 days until our anniversary cruise and return to Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

10 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!!
80 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
425 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Ntrain

158 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Smeece

527 days.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*199 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! *(Hooray, we’re under 200!)


----------



## dizneeat

*67 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Weeee 76 days    California "first time cruising" family members log on tonight.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Eighty-one


----------



## sptfr97

Alaska:10 weeks, 5 days
Very Merrytime Bahamas: 20 weeks, 2 days  

Western Caribbean (on Fantasy for the Grand Slam!): 62 weeks, 3 days, 14 hours, and 3 minutes...


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

Smeece said:


> 527 days.


YES, you have now over taken me for the longest wait on the countdown. Congratulations!


----------



## mmmears

57 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> YES, you have now over taken me for the longest wait on the countdown. Congratulations!



It's nice to give away that title, right?!?


----------



## ChicosWife

456


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*472 Days to go......*


----------



## bobbiwoz

33 until DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## Dug720

9 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
79 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
424 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*66 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Seventy-five more days AND the rest of the family got all of their excursions they wanted last night.  But the on board activities were all sold out (wine, liquor tastings).  Never fear, I told them, things happen and there may be an opening.


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## mmmears

56 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

455


----------



## disney789

324


----------



## Cruising Engineer

74 days and the first day of summer.   Longest day of the year (for sunshine).  It's all downhill from here.   Gotta think positive.


----------



## hubie1313

13 days until our 4th of July cruise on the Dream


----------



## southerngirl528

78 days!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

ChicosWife said:


> It's nice to give away that title, right?!?


It really is.


----------



## dizneeat

*65 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

454


----------



## Ntrain

156 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Dug720

8 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
78 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
423 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 8 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
> 78 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 423 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


You are so close!

For us, a bit longer.


----------



## mmmears

54 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hit the 70s today!

79 to go.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

73 more ...but the days are getting shorter, right?


----------



## dizneeat

*64 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ChicosWife

453


----------



## Darren Aaron

Less than 1.  Leaving tomorrow on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*63 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
76 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
420 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## Cruising Engineer

72 days.


----------



## bcwife76

126 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise!
274 until Spring Break on the Wonder (GOLD!)
429 days until our 15th anniversary cruise, back to Alaska (sorry kids, you ain't comin! )
469 days until our first DVC members cruise and first time on the Magic (booked this morning!!! )


----------



## mmmears

53 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*62 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
75 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
420 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

71 days until Alaska and still calculating the West Coast MC in May 2019.


----------



## mmmears

52 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## tlprice

Just got off my Med cruise yesterday and completed my grand slam

Now I have to wait 336 until our golden Alaska cruise

(I do have 2 place holders though so will probably end up with something before then)


----------



## Geomom

45 days!  Slowly getting closer and closer!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

77....watching some YouTube videos now to help pass the time.


----------



## Jeeprunner12

321 til our first!


----------



## bobbiwoz

28


----------



## southerngirl528

* 75 Days until my first sailing on the Fantasy! And first official Platinum & Grand Slam!  
*
I really, really love the Classic ships and have spent over a month total on each the Magic and Wonder, so we shall see if the Fantasy measures up to all my friends tell me! I know a 7 night won't feel as rushed as the couple of Dream cruises we have done.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*466 Days *


----------



## dizneeat

*61 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!
74 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
419 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

The big 70 days to Alaska
A long 324 until WC MC.   Who know how long for the DCL letter for ABD booking.


----------



## mmmears

51 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

450


----------



## disney_dreamin

Haven't booked my next cruise yet (but working on a date), so for me it's too many days!!!


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! On the plane to Rome in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!
73 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
418 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## AngelDisney

I have got to post with the new and super cute DCL App countdown!


----------



## bobbiwoz

26 days until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*60 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

Happy to see the new countdown!


----------



## xQuizx

150 Days


----------



## ChicosWife

449


----------



## kkayluvsdis

500. EEK!  (Time flies, except when counting days until a Disney Cruise!)


----------



## Ntrain

151 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

69 days until Alaska and more than 300 for the WC MC (geez really don't want to post 323 days).  Thinking happy thoughts for Dug 720.  "I wish I was there...I wish I was there...."


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I love seeing all the DCL app countdowns! Time to add mine. 



image uploader


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> 69 days until Alaska and more than 300 for the WC MC (geez really don't want to post 323 days).  Thinking happy thoughts for Dug 720.  "I wish I was there...I wish I was there...."



Thank you!!! In less than 48 hours I'll be en route to Rome!!!! Flight departs Thursday evening!!!


----------



## Dug720

3 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! On the plane to Rome tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!
72 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
417 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## mmmears

49 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

kkayluvsdis said:


> 500. EEK!  (Time flies, except when counting days until a Disney Cruise!)



Truth!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

448


----------



## dizneeat

*59 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

464


----------



## AngelDisney

Dug720 said:


> 3 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! On the plane to Rome tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!
> 72 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 417 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!
> 
> (Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


Have a magical trip! Safe flight to Rome!!


----------



## Dug720

AngelDisney said:


> Have a magical trip! Safe flight to Rome!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dug720

2 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! I'm heading to the airport in a few hours!!!!!
71 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
416 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! I'm heading to the airport in a few hours!!!!!
> 71 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 416 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!
> 
> (Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


Yeah!


----------



## dizneeat

*58 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! I'm heading to the airport in a few hours!!!!!
> 71 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 416 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!
> 
> (Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)



Bon Voyage and have a great time.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

67 more days til Alaska and 321 for WC MC.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Bon Voyage and have a great time.



Thank you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

24 days, but we leavein 21 Days!


----------



## mmmears

48 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​



Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my RCCL Jewel of the Seas Greek Isles cruise!! I'm heading to the airport in a few hours!!!!!
> 71 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 416 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!
> 
> (Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)



Have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*57 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## disney789

316 days to our third cruise. First time on the Wonder.


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!!



Shoot, I wasn't on the boards yesterday - and now you are in Europe!!! Hope you have/had (by the time you see this) a fantastic cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

120 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise!
268 until our Spring Break sailing to Baja (yay for GOLD!)
423 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
463 days until our first DVC member cruise (first time sailing from NYC!!! First time on the Magic!!!)


----------



## DCSWO

40 days out - cruise docs received today!  ;-)


----------



## mmmears

47 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Shoot, I wasn't on the boards yesterday - and now you are in Europe!!! Hope you have/had (by the time you see this) a fantastic cruise!



Thank you!! Our Rome hotel has internet so I can peek in briefly. So far awesome!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*56 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

65 days until Alaska
More than 300 days until WC MC


----------



## mmmears

46 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*55 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

21 days until sailing


----------



## SherriNichole

146 days until we cruise. November 24


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*460 days *


----------



## mmmears

45 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

145 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## NZMUM

179 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
431 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
545 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## lizzyb

*424*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

63 days until Alaska
More than 300 until the WC MC


----------



## mmmears

44 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*54 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## dizneeat

*53 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

19


----------



## mmmears

43 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## southerngirl528

66 Days!     Until our first trip on the Fantasy! And first official Platinum for me!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*458 *days  sigh


----------



## rere101399

257 days until we sail away on the Dream for our first ever cruise


----------



## Smeece

513    ugh!


----------



## MnkyGirl

129! Check In is SOON!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Sixty-8..it's coming up FAST.


----------



## MSPeeler




----------



## Cruising Engineer

61 days until Alaska 

More than 300 until the WC MC


----------



## dizneeat

*52 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## mmmears

42 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*51 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Geomom

34 days!  So close!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

The Big Six Zero days until cruising Alaska.  
Still more than 300 days for WC MC.


----------



## bcwife76

114 days until we celebrate HOTHS on the Fantasy!
262 days until we are Baja-bound for Spring break!
417 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
457 days until our first Members cruise and first time on the Magic!!


----------



## mmmears

41 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*50 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Van Houten

Alaska in 24 days
Bermuda in 90 days
Bahamas in 275 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

16 days until the DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## aboveH20

216 too many!

Only thing worse than having to wait so long is when there's about a week to go and you start realizing the trip will be over too soon


----------



## mmmears

40 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## disneycruise100

5 days until we're on the Fantasy!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

30 days until Alaska!   Almost here!!


----------



## tlprice

324 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## dizneeat

*49 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

58 days until Alaska.
Over 300 days until the WC MC.
Three more weeks of this killer university online course... I need a time-warp


----------



## mmmears

39 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*48 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
406 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 days 16 hours unti DVC Member Cruise


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

_*453 days *_


----------



## Cruising Engineer

57 days until the Alaska cruise
Still more than 300 for the WC MC
(Last day for week 5 of the university online course.  Everything is due tonight.  Week 6 out of 8 starts Monday.)


----------



## dizneeat

*47 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
405 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## DCSWO

30 days until Northern Europe!


----------



## hcox31

39 days until we leave for WDW/MK and then 42 until our cruise!


----------



## mmmears

37 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*179 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## dizneeat

*46 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

12 days 16 hours


----------



## lizzyb

416!


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
404 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## ChicosWife

435


----------



## Smeece

506


----------



## disney789

305


----------



## dizneeat

*45 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
403 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## Lori74

99 days until we are on the Dream!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

478


----------



## Cruising Engineer

54 days until Alaska
Still over 300 days until WC MC
(Week 6 of the 8 week university online class)


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

450 days


----------



## mmmears

35 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*44 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
402 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!)


----------



## ChicosWife

433


----------



## southerngirl528

*                                                  57 days* until our Fantasy sailing!


----------



## Carey_B

77


----------



## disney789

303


----------



## DIS_MIKE

59 dayssssss oh so close!


----------



## mmmears

34 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## wlee7

57! Can't wait!!


----------



## dizneeat

*43 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

56 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
401 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days, 15 hours


----------



## ChicosWife

432


----------



## dizneeat

*42 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 days 16 hours


----------



## ladyofthetramp

23


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
400 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

51 days until we cruise to Alaska
Still more than 300 days until WC MC.


----------



## DVC Doc

56 days until Disneyland Paris!
90 days until 6 night Bermuda cruise aboard the Magic!
309 days until Hong Kong Disneyland, Adventures by Disney Enchanted China, and Shanghai Disneyland!


----------



## Eeyore54 fred

49 days until 7 night British Isles Cruise on the Magic


----------



## southerngirl528

******************  55 days until our Fantasy sailing!  *********************


----------



## dizneeat

*41 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
399 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!! Hooray for a new number in front!!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 15 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

The Big Five-O until were set sail to Alaska.....musssh....musssh..
Still more than 300 days until the WC MC...
(last day of week 6 for the on line class.  Tomorrow starts week 7 out of 8.  The end is near.)

Happy National Ice Cream Day everyone.


----------



## mmmears

31 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## All about me

Two months, four weeks!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*117*


----------



## Disney1fan2002

All about me said:


> Two months, four weeks!



HA HA HA .....wouldn't that be 3 months? Way to shorten the time.


----------



## dizneeat

*40 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
398 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## Smeece

500


----------



## xQuizx

130


----------



## Cruising Engineer

49 days until Alaska
Still over 300 days for the WC MC
(Week 7, out of 8, begins today.  Two more weeks of online class then I can relax and start making my door magnets for Alaska)


----------



## mmmears

30 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

OMG.....6 Days 12 hour


----------



## martinm

108 very long days..... just over 2 weeks to DL trip though


----------



## disney789

299 days. Finally out of the 300’s.

25 days to our carnival Vista cruise to hold us over until our next Disney Cruise. Kids already complaining. No carnival doesn’t have Disney music in the hallways, no they don’t have the aqua duck/dunk, no they don’t have detective agency. Just get on the ship and be grateful


----------



## southerngirl528

disney789 said:


> Just get on the ship and be grateful



    Spoken like a true parent!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

429. The wait has been/will be so long that I was actually looking at a cruise before the cruise....


----------



## Disney1fan2002

martinm said:


> 108 very long days..... just over 2 weeks to DL trip though



I have 116 LONGER days. In 5 hours 20 min and 47 sec, 46, 45,...oh hell. It will be 115 longer days. 

That's what I love about this thread. I am always ahead of someone else who has a longer wait than I do.


----------



## dizneeat

*39 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
397 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## Ntrain

130 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

48 days until Alaska (wish it was 48 hours)
STILL more than 300 days until the WC MC.  (9 months and 4 weeks according to the count down calculator, REALLY ???, that's 10 months in real time)


----------



## mmmears

29 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## ChicosWife

428


----------



## cruiseletters

We have 217 days till our b2b Wonder cruises, bringing the Wonder to the west coast


----------



## dizneeat

*38 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## nancyjo1998

354 days until our 9 night Alaskan Adventure


----------



## Lori74

92 days, 17 hours, 19 min, 52 seconds...


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
396 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days, 14 hours until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## mike314

29 more days til my first cruise!!!


----------



## martinm

These threads always help me feel a little more normal. Non Disney people wouldn't get it. 
I get crazy with anticipation and need to see that others are also super excited about their trips.


----------



## NZMUM

162 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
414 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
528 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*37 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Ntrain

128 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## lizzyb

407


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
395 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days 14 hours until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## southerngirl528

martinm said:


> These threads always help me feel a little more normal. Non Disney people wouldn't get it.
> I get crazy with anticipation and need to see that others are also super excited about their trips.



It IS nice, isn't it? 

For me?? My DCL widget just turned to ************ 50 DAYS *************  until my first official Platinum cruise and our first cruise on the Fantasy!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## ChicosWife

426


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

Well we're officially under 50! 49 days until our 3rd cruise and DS's first cruise!


----------



## Dug720

49 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
394 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days 17 hours until 2018 DVC Member Cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Only 45 days until Alaska
Officially 300 days until WC MC.  (Yeah, about time)
(Crunch time for the online university course, 10 more days)


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*


ChicosWife said:



			429. The wait has been/will be so long that I was actually looking at a cruise before the cruise.... 

Click to expand...

*
*This was me last week but my husband shot that idea down real quick, he said it was too expensive. I'm still thinking about it though and I might leave him at home to "save money".*

*441days *


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*168 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!*


----------



## Lynno222

238 days until our 5th cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## belle032

414 til our 1st ever DCL! Magic to the British Isles. Sooooo excited for this 

Oh and 71 days for our not DCL cruise But we’re still super excited for this one too!


----------



## dizneeat

*36 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## EvilQueenLairen

66 days until DH & I are on the Dream for our 5 year wedding anniversary (and my birthday)!!


----------



## xQuizx

126 Days


----------



## ChicosWife

ILoveMyKellen said:


> *This was me last week but my husband shot that idea down real quick, he said it was too expensive. I'm still thinking about it though and I might leave him at home to "save money".*
> 
> *441days *



HAHAHAHA!!! I can't complain too much, I have other trips planned in the meantime, but it's not a Disney Cruise, so I don't know that it counts!


----------



## ChicosWife

425


----------



## All about me

ILoveMyKellen said:


> *This was me last week but my husband shot that idea down real quick, he said it was too expensive. I'm still thinking about it though and I might leave him at home to "save money".*


Oh, I love this!


----------



## dizneeat

*35 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
393 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## mommydebbi

75 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day 11 hours....but some DVC members are at WDW, already celebrating!


----------



## Eeyore54 fred

42 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

44 more days until Alaska
299 days until WC MC 
(just finished week 7.  ONE MORE WEEK )


----------



## mmmears

25 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

126 days until our 5th Cruise​


----------



## mmmears

oops wrong thread


----------



## dizneeat

*34 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
392 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## ladyofthetramp

15... and panicked about suitcase space!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow DVC Members sail away!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

43 days until Alaska
298 until WC MC


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*166 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*


----------



## mmmears

24 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## southerngirl528

ladyofthetramp said:


> 15... and panicked about suitcase space!



But what a lovely problem to have yes?   At least it's 15 days out so you can decide whether you need to cull items from your suitcase, or go get a bigger suitcase! 

If it was me, it would likely be the day (or worse, LATE the night before!) before we leave that I would have that conundrum!  


******** 47 Days ******** until our Disney Fantasy sailing!


----------



## tlprice

308 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder and 1st time GOLD


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
391 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## ladyofthetramp

southerngirl528 said:


> But what a lovely problem to have yes?   At least it's 15 days out so you can decide whether you need to cull items from your suitcase, or go get a bigger suitcase!
> 
> If it was me, it would likely be the day (or worse, LATE the night before!) before we leave that I would have that conundrum!
> 
> 
> ******** 47 Days ******** until our Disney Fantasy sailing!



14...  Ordered more packing cubes!  Extra suitcase!  Our flight out is at 5am, so if I wait until the night before, well, that wouldn't end well!  LOL


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Member Cruise sails today!


----------



## dizneeat

*33 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## bcwife76

96 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise (double digit dance because we just got back from camping and I missed the 99 day mark) 

244 days until we cruise to Baja on our first GOLD cruise! 
399 days (yay, under 400!) until our anniversary return to Alaska 
439 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

42 days until Alaska
297 days until WC MC
( It's Week 8, last week of the university online course: Lab assignment, group project presentation, final exam.)


----------



## disney789

292


----------



## southerngirl528

ladyofthetramp said:


> 14... Ordered more packing cubes! Extra suitcase! Our flight out is at 5am, so if I wait until the night before, well, that wouldn't end well! LOL



I looooove packing cubes! I use those and the 3 gallon ziplock bags always! Happy you are an early bird re: packing! I have GOT to get better about that! 

46 Days until my first Platinum Cruise! DH's first Gold! And both our first Fantasy sailing!


----------



## sward003

178 7 hours and 16 mins!  First cruise ever! Bahamas and Castaway Cay here we come!


----------



## dizneeat

*32 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

45 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
390 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## KashasMom

32 days until the brand new Bliss to Alaska!

102 days until soon-to-be newest favorite ship, Harmony of the Seas!

474 days until another Magic Very Merrytime Cruise with all the kids and grandkids (for most, their first Disney cruise)!


----------



## JWG

2 2 0


----------



## Smeece

492......at least it's under 500 now.


----------



## ChicosWife

421


----------



## ChicosWife

southerngirl528 said:


> I looooove packing cubes! I use those and the 3 gallon ziplock bags always! Happy you are an early bird re: packing! I have GOT to get better about that!
> 
> 46 Days until my first Platinum Cruise! DH's first Gold! And both our first Fantasy sailing!



I was wondering about packing cubes, but most people said they were unnecessary. It seems that they would help me stay organized?


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

465 days to our second trip on the Fantasy.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

299 (DCL app) days.  Crossed another threshold.


----------



## mmmears

22 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​
Oh, and regarding the packing cubes - love them.  Haven't traveled without them since around 2010.  They make it much easier for us to cram everything into carryons, too.  Love my packing envelope even more.  We all have one of those, plus additional cubes that fit our bags - kind of like a Tetris game.


----------



## southerngirl528

ChicosWife said:


> I was wondering about packing cubes, but most people said they were unnecessary. It seems that they would help me stay organized?






mmmears said:


> Oh, and regarding the packing cubes - love them. Haven't traveled without them since around 2010. They make it much easier for us to cram everything into carryons, too. Love my packing envelope even more. We all have one of those, plus additional cubes that fit our bags - kind of like a Tetris game.



I use mostly the Eagle Creek packing cubes shown here:

https://www.ebags.com/product/eagle...ompression-cube-set/260545?productid=10262650

I shop through American airlines' shopping site to get extra miles when I buy! Woohoo!  And like Mmmears, I also LOVE my packing envelope and primarily use it for my nice blouses and tops, though I do put nice slacks or capri's on the bottom of it sometimes too. Here is the one I love, though I got mine in white:

https://www.ebags.com/product/eagle-creek/pack-it-garment-folder-medium/271295?productid=10543036


----------



## mike314

23 for me!!!!!! Its getting close!!


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> I use mostly the Eagle Creek packing cubes shown here:
> 
> https://www.ebags.com/product/eagle...ompression-cube-set/260545?productid=10262650
> 
> I shop through American airlines' shopping site to get extra miles when I buy! Woohoo!  And like Mmmears, I also LOVE my packing envelope and primarily use it for my nice blouses and tops, though I do put nice slacks or capri's on the bottom of it sometimes too. Here is the one I love, though I got mine in white:
> 
> https://www.ebags.com/product/eagle-creek/pack-it-garment-folder-medium/271295?productid=10543036



Eagle Creek here too!  Mine is the small since our luggage is smaller.


----------



## lizzyb

402


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*164 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*


----------



## Laundress

242


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*107 *


----------



## dizneeat

*31 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Geomom

14!


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
389 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## DCSWO

2 weeks!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

The Big Four-O until Alaska
295 days until WC MC
(Week 8 and Hump day for the online class.  Just a lab report and final exam. Yippie.)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*163 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 
*
(159 until we leave for vacation)


----------



## dizneeat

*30 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
388 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## mmmears

20 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

121 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## MSPeeler

*107 *


----------



## dizneeat

*29 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## lizzyb

In the 300's! 399!


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
387  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## ChicosWife

418


----------



## mmmears

19 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

119 days unti the Magic takes us from NYC to San Juan


----------



## CamDisDay

399...8 hours and 37 seconds


----------



## dizneeat

*28 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
386  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## DisneyHelen

35 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

37 days until Alaska
292 days until WC MC
(It's Final Exam day for the online course....The end is near)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Only 43 to go! I should be receiving my cruise documents within the next few weeks.


----------



## dizneeat

*27 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Ntrain

118 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
385  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

36 more days until we cruise Alaska.  Cruise documents should be on their way. 
291 days until WC MC.
(On line course is over, done, finished)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*159 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! *

(155 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## dizneeat

*26 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## lizzyb

396!


----------



## Lori74

80 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
384  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

35 says until Alaska ...Making door magnets 
Two-Nine-zero until WC MC


----------



## southerngirl528

39 Days Until Our Fantasy Sailing!


----------



## mike314

17 Days til Disney Dream to Bahamas!!!!! 


CAN'T WAIT TIL THE APP SAYS 0!!!


----------



## mmmears

16 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## dizneeat

*25 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
383  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## ladyofthetramp

6 and signing off soon, as we leave to make the journey towards Vancouver from the East well before the cruise!


----------



## Dug720

ladyofthetramp said:


> 6 and signing off soon, as we leave to make the journey towards Vancouver from the East well before the cruise!



Have a great trip!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Dug720 said:


> Have a great trip!!



thank you!


----------



## southerngirl528

ladyofthetramp said:


> 6 and signing off soon, as we leave to make the journey towards Vancouver from the East well before the cruise!



So exciting!!! We LOVED the Alaska cruise! Sooooo beautiful!!! And SO cool compared with FL! (at least is surely was in late May/early June when we went!) Bon voyage!


----------



## mmmears

15 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## mmmears

ladyofthetramp said:


> 6 and signing off soon, as we leave to make the journey towards Vancouver from the East well before the cruise!




Fun!  Our Alaska cruise was amazing!  I hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

southerngirl528 said:


> So exciting!!! We LOVED the Alaska cruise! Sooooo beautiful!!! And SO cool compared with FL! (at least is surely was in late May/early June when we went!) Bon voyage!





mmmears said:


> Fun!  Our Alaska cruise was amazing!  I hope you have a fantastic trip!



Thank you!  Thank you!  Usually I'm a Caribbean girl because it is so cold and snowy here in the northeast.  But this summer has been so "Florida" humid, I am actually looking forward to the cool air!  Taking lots of pictures!  Can't wait!


----------



## MomOTwins

mike314 said:


> 17 Days til Disney Dream to Bahamas!!!!!
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TIL THE APP SAYS 0!!!



Woot woot, we are on the same cruise!!!!!!!!!  I just resurfaced after a 90-hour work week and this cruise is aaaaallll I can think about today.  My 6-year old son this morning said, "Mommy, why can't it be ONE day until Disney?"


----------



## ChicosWife

414


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*157 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(153 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

115 days


----------



## Princess_Iliana_of_Avalor

488 Days until our first Disney Cruise (1st cruise ever in general) on the Disney Magic to the Bahamas! 
Too long but we're so excited! I can't stop looking up Disney Cruise stuff


----------



## bcwife76

88 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise! (did our online check in Saturday night, last time as a Silver)
236 days until our Spring break cruise to Baja!
391 days until our 15th anniversary cruise to Alaska!
431 days until our first DVC members cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*24 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
382  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*156 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(152 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

37 Days for Us Till our Fantasy Sailing!


----------



## mmmears

15 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## MnkyGirl

100!!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just hit the 30s today!


----------



## ChicosWife

413. Two more weeks until we are in the 300's!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

33 days until we board the Wonder for Alaska ...30 days until our vacation in Vancouver begins  
288 days until WC MC


----------



## dizneeat

*23 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Geomom

1 week!  Boarding the Magic next Thursday!  Flying to Copenhagen this Sunday to have 3 pre-cruise days there!


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
381  days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## DCSWO

Geomom said:


> 1 week!  Boarding the Magic next Thursday!  Flying to Copenhagen this Sunday to have 3 pre-cruise days there!



Right behind you!


----------



## mmmears

13 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​



Geomom said:


> 1 week!  Boarding the Magic next Thursday!  Flying to Copenhagen this Sunday to have 3 pre-cruise days there!



Have a great trip!  We are right behind you!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

428 days


----------



## dsk727

Less then 3 weeks!!!


----------



## disneydarling07

1,096 - yes you read that right....in the year 2021...sigh...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

38 days to go but I got this today in the mail so now I am super stoked!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*155 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(151 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

DIS_MIKE said:


> 38 days to go but I got this today in the mail so now I am super stoked!



Mine looked just like that too!


----------



## dizneeat

*22 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

35 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
380 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*154 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(150 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

31 days until we sail on the Wonder to Alaska
286 more days until the WC MC
(Got an 'A' for the on-line course)


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> 31 days until we sail on the Wonder to Alaska
> 286 more days until the WC MC
> (Got an 'A' for the on-line course)



Congrats!!


----------



## NC State

*9 months!*


----------



## mmmears

12 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Ntrain

113 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

112 days, paid in full today so I booked Palo.


----------



## Dug720

34 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
379 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## dizneeat

*21 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## DCSWO

Five days!


----------



## sturner324

20 days til we head to Vancouver and sail on the Wonder to Alaska a couple days later.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

sturner324 said:


> 20 days til we head to Vancouver and sail on the Wonder to Alaska a couple days later.



Enjoy your cruise and please leave a little pixie dust for the last cruise out this season 
30 days until our cruise to Alaska - 27 days until we visit Vancouver.


----------



## southerngirl528

dizneeat said:


> *21 days until our 18th cruise *



Wow! You're almost to the "18 until our 18th cruise"!!!!


----------



## mmmears

11 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## wellow

85 days on the Dream for my first cruise ever


----------



## dizneeat

*20 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
378 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## disney_dreamin

47 days, 14 hrs, 40 mins until my Eastern Halloween on the High Seas!!! 

And as soon as I can figure out how to get a countdown attached to my signature, I won't have to look at my phone for that info!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*152 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(148 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

29 days until our.....WAIT....twenty-nine days !!!!!  Holy guacamole the time is suddenly flying by.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

154!


----------



## TheMcNicols

Testing our ticker...trying to see which one works. LOL!

1. <a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>

2. 



3. [link=[URL]http://distickers.com/ticker/][img[/URL] noborder]http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png[/img][/link]

4. http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png


----------



## TheMcNicols

TheMcNicols said:


> Testing our ticker...trying to see which one works. LOL!
> 
> The winner - #2


----------



## bobbiwoz

110  NYC TO San Juan


----------



## southerngirl528

wellow said:


> 85 days on the Dream for my first cruise ever



YIPPEE!!! You'll love it! Bon Voyage!


----------



## mmmears

10 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​
and struggling with packing today since we leave in a week!


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> and struggling with packing today since we leave in a week!



Not happy you're struggling with packing, Mmmears, but it is good to know I'm not the ONLY person that agonizes over packing. You would think I would be over that by now....  

Good luck! You can do it! If you're anything like me, it really helps me to set a timer, and stay ENTIRELY focused on JUST ONE task. My problem is I think of something downstairs and run down there, and OH! Just thought of something in the laundry!   Helps me to stay ON TASK, one thing at a time.


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> Not happy you're struggling with packing, Mmmears, but it is good to know I'm not the ONLY person that agonizes over packing. You would think I would be over that by now....
> 
> Good luck! You can do it! If you're anything like me, it really helps me to set a timer, and stay ENTIRELY focused on JUST ONE task. My problem is I think of something downstairs and run down there, and OH! Just thought of something in the laundry!   Helps me to stay ON TASK, one thing at a time.



Thanks!  Our issue is that we don't like to check bags, so trying to fit it all into 3 carryons is making it some sort of ridiculous challenge at this point.


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> Thanks! Our issue is that we don't like to check bags, so trying to fit it all into 3 carryons is making it some sort of ridiculous challenge at this point.



Ohhhhhhhh. Now that IS an entirely different proposition!!!   Check out Rick Steves site; www.ricksteves.com got packing tips. I use packing cubes and/or the giant ziplock bags, 2.5 gallon I believe. I fold the clothes as neatly as possible, slide them in the bag, then sit on it to close the bag so everything is VERY flat and stays put. Also makes for much neater clothes when I unpack! 

3 carry-ons for 3 people? One each? Or (hopefully) 3 bags for 2 people? I did only 2 carry-ons for a 2 week European trip a number of years ago, including some very dressy clothing. It was the SHOES that made it the hardest to do for me any way. 

Good luck! Go Mmmears! You can DO it!!


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. Now that IS an entirely different proposition!!!   Check out Rick Steves site; www.ricksteves.com got packing tips. I use packing cubes and/or the giant ziplock bags, 2.5 gallon I believe. I fold the clothes as neatly as possible, slide them in the bag, then sit on it to close the bag so everything is VERY flat and stays put. Also makes for much neater clothes when I unpack!
> 
> 3 carry-ons for 3 people? One each? Or (hopefully) 3 bags for 2 people? I did only 2 carry-ons for a 2 week European trip a number of years ago, including some very dressy clothing. It was the SHOES that made it the hardest to do for me any way.
> 
> Good luck! Go Mmmears! You can DO it!!



Thanks.  We've done it before for a one month trip to Europe.  Not sure why be we have more stuff now.  I'm a big believer in the Tetris game of packing with Eagle Creek cubes and folders.  It's for 3 people (so 3 int'l carryons and 3 personal items), with varying weather conditions and the need for nice outfits for dinner.  A challenge, but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## party-of-five

Just booked!  29 days to go!


----------



## Sillyonna

84 days!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Cruising Engineer said:


> 29 days until our.....WAIT....twenty-nine days !!!!!  Holy guacamole the time is suddenly flying by.


And no more on-line course, right?


----------



## wlee7

33 days to go! Can't wait!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

party-of-five said:


> Just booked!  29 days to go!





Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## tlprice

47 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (added another cruise--too long to wait for the next one!)
294 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## DIS_MIKE

35 days to go!


----------



## disney_dreamin

TheMcNicols said:


> Testing our ticker...trying to see which one works. LOL!
> 
> 1. <a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. [link=[URL]http://distickers.com/ticker/][img[/URL] noborder]http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png[/img][/link]
> 
> 4. http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/vx1gcs7mwgabhruy.png



But how do you get it on there?  I can't seem to figure it out!  Which is a bit disappointing, because I figured it out less than a year ago!!!  lol!

I've figured out getting the ticker done up, I just can't seem to figure out which code to use and how to insert it into my signature!


----------



## Dug720

disney_dreamin said:


> But how do you get it on there?  I can't seem to figure it out!  Which is a bit disappointing, because I figured it out less than a year ago!!!  lol!
> 
> I've figured out getting the ticker done up, I just can't seem to figure out which code to use and how to insert it into my signature!



Usually you can click on the ticker and it will take you to the page to create your own. Then you add it into your signature.


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
377 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## NZMUM

144 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
396 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
510 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*19 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*151 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(147 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## mmmears

9 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> And no more on-line course, right?


Learned my lesson the hard way, just to get an 'A'.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

28 days until we set sail on the Wonder to Alaska
283 days until WC MC


----------



## ChicosWife

408


----------



## DIS_MIKE

34 days until the cruise but I received my DME luggage tags today so my magicbands should be arriving any day now. Land & Sea trips are the best!


----------



## kaseyC

27 days until my Back to School-Leave the teens at home-2nd annual solo F&W trip 

226 days until our Disneyland/SoCal ABD and Wonder Mex Riviera cruise


----------



## Ntrain

110 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! ONE MONTH TO GO!!!!!
376 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

mmmears said:


> Thanks!  Our issue is that we don't like to check bags, so trying to fit it all into 3 carryons is making it some sort of ridiculous challenge at this point.


We ship a box of useful , but not absolutely necessities, to the hotel with a tote bag included.  Roll-on is our method of travel also.  Tote bag with roll-on at the port is much easier than stuffing and TSA.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

27 days until Alaska - still waiting for our cruise blue book to arrive.
282 days until the WC MC


----------



## mike314

Finally in single digits 9 days away!!!!!


----------



## Carey_B

50!


----------



## mmmears

8 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## mmmears

Cruising Engineer said:


> We ship a box of useful , but not absolutely necessities, to the hotel with a tote bag included.  Roll-on is our method of travel also.  Tote bag with roll-on at the port is much easier than stuffing and TSA.



We do that (well, order from Garden Grocer) when we go to WDW/Canaveral.  This one is leaving from Copenhagen, so we can't send a box (well, I guess it's possible but it would cost a fortune at this point).  BTW for Vancouver we just picked up a few items walking around the city before our Alaska cruise.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*150 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(146 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

31 Days until our Fantasy Sailing!          

Our first time on the Fantasy and my first Platinum sail!!


----------



## dizneeat

*18 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

southerngirl528 said:


> 31 Days until our Fantasy Sailing!
> 
> Our first time on the Fantasy and my first Platinum sail!!


OoO I didn’t Know you were hitting platinum.  Enjoy that Complimentary meal at Palo. I’ll be gold soon enough.


----------



## southerngirl528

DIS_MIKE said:


> OoO I didn’t Know you were hitting platinum.  Enjoy that Complimentary meal at Palo. I’ll be gold soon enough.



Thanks, DisMike! Actually I was already Platinum as I completed my 10th DCL cruise a couple of years ago. Did a 3 night on the Dream to make it to Platinum! So this time will make my first "official" platinum cruise where I get free Palo!


----------



## Sytrace

46 days and counting until my 20th cruise...my family will be at 19 though.  Back on the Fantasy again, which is our favorite ship.


----------



## dizneeat

*17 days until our 18th cruise 

*​


----------



## kaseyC

25 days until the 2nd annual "me, me, me and only me" solo F&W trip  

224 days until our Spring Break Disneyland/SoCal ABD and Wonder Mex Riviera cruise


----------



## DCSWO

On the ground in London. Copenhagen this afternoon, Magic tomorrow!


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
375 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## mmmears

7 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## disney789

276


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

422 days


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

We booked Alaska for September 2019, yeah!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*149 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(145 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Yokelridesagain

One.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*148 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(144 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

106 Days until we leave on our Fantasy Merrytime Cruise!!!


----------



## mmmears

6 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​
And only 3 days until we begin our journey.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

25 days until we set sail for Alaska-called about our missing documents DCL had only a partial address and the Post Office sent it back. 
280 days until the WC MC.


----------



## lizardlife

120 days until our first ever Disney Cruise! Hoping that a cabana will still be available for our day on Castaway Cay by the time my booking window opens!


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
374 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## southerngirl528

Cruising Engineer said:


> called about our missing documents DCL had only a partial address and the Post Office sent it back



Yikes! Glad you called about your docs! Your countdown is getting down there!


----------



## disney_dreamin

43 more days! And I finally managed to get my countdown inserted into my signature!!!!


----------



## Lori74

69 days!!!


----------



## Carey_B

47!!!!!


----------



## mike314

6 days away, its finally in single digits!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

5 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*147 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(143 days until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## hcox31

One week today we leave for Orlando, two days at MK then 4 day cruise.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We are at 205 days today. Getting closer!


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## lizzyb

385!


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
373 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

30!


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
372 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just hit the glorious 20s today. 29 days to go. 

Magicbands have shipped and arrive on Monday.


----------



## mmmears

4 days until our MAGIC-al cruise   ​
and 1 day until we leave​


----------



## southerngirl528

Just 27 days until our Fantasy Sail!


----------



## tlprice

41 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD 
288 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

419


----------



## Ntrain

105 days until our 5th Cruise​


----------



## DCLPrincess

91 and 229


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
371 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## Eeyore54 fred

21 days until Magic British Isles


----------



## Dug720

25 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
370 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## Carey_B

44!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

21 days - Three weeks - until we board the Disney Wonder.  Now it's really moving fast 
276 until the WC MC.


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
369 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*87*


----------



## bobbiwoz

101


----------



## ChicosWife

400. One more day until we are in the 300's!!!


----------



## Jess_S

199. My son was so excited to open the DCL app today and see that we were under 200.


----------



## bcwife76

74 days until we are back on the Fantasy for a HOTHS cruise! (71 days til we fly to Florida!)
222 days until our first GOLD cruise, cruisin' to Baja for spring break!
377 days until our return to Alaska for our 15th anniversary!
417 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## JWG

199!


----------



## tlprice

38 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Received our cruise documents yesterday!  Still waiting for our room assignment)
285 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## xQuizx

100 Days!!!


----------



## martinm

80 not that I'm counting. Have not been on the Fantasy since the Fatasy trip of 2013.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

19 days until Alaska- still no documents- gotta get another call in 
274 days until WC MC.


----------



## mike314

This Friday!!!!! 1 more day!!!!!


----------



## southerngirl528

Cruising Engineer said:


> 19 days until Alaska- still no documents- gotta get another call in



WOW. You STILL don't have those docs yet? (I recall you had to phone DCL about it)  Well, good news is you do not HAVE to have them, but getting them is a lot of the fun for me. Hope you get 'em today!!! 



mike314 said:


> This Friday!!!!! 1 more day!!!!!



WOOHOO!!!!! Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

mike314 said:


> This Friday!!!!! 1 more day!!!!!


Have a safe and wonderful vacation


----------



## bobbiwoz

100 days


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
368 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## southerngirl528

Dug720 said:


> 23 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
> 368 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!



Woohoo!!! I feel I don't have to post my countdown days as often as I really want to, 'cause Dug720's countdown to her WDW Fall Fun trip is the same as my Fantasy sailing countdown!!! So I just countdown with Dug!


----------



## Dug720

southerngirl528 said:


> Woohoo!!! I feel I don't have to post my countdown days as often as I really want to, 'cause Dug720's countdown to her WDW Fall Fun trip is the same as my Fantasy sailing countdown!!! So I just countdown with Dug!



Heehee!

I'm just excited that I'm almost at the 1 year mark for my Alaska cruise!! Maybe more excited for that than for my Fall Fun trip!


----------



## southerngirl528

Dug720 said:


> Heehee!
> 
> I'm just excited that I'm almost at the 1 year mark for my Alaska cruise!! Maybe more excited for that than for my Fall Fun trip!



That's awesome! Can't remember if you have posted whether you have already done Alaska or not. We cruised on the Wonder to Alaska 4 years ago. Had 2 connecting OV staterooms on Deck 2 and it was great! I'm not usually in an OV (spoiled and blessed to a verandah stateroom most of the time), but they were awesome. Alaska is so, so lovely. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Dug720

southerngirl528 said:


> That's awesome! Can't remember if you have posted whether you have already done Alaska or not. We cruised on the Wonder to Alaska 4 years ago. Had 2 connecting OV staterooms on Deck 2 and it was great! I'm not usually in an OV (spoiled and blessed to a verandah stateroom most of the time), but they were awesome. Alaska is so, so lovely. I would do it again in a heartbeat!



I've done two Great Alaskan Running Cruises (I used to do run/walk) - one on Holland America (meh) and one on Royal Caribbean (Radiance of the Seas). Loved it - and I'm really looking forward to doing it without having to worry about "races" in the ports as well. I've got a Deck 2 OV in the front of the ship (2004 I believe!).


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*142 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(138 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

99


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
367 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## MnkyGirl

85 Days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

18 days until Alaska - The documents arrived , door magnets all made, getting organized   (Fall semester starts Monday  )
273 more days until WC MC.


----------



## mike314

Tomorrow!!!!! I have no idea how I am going to sleep tonight I'm too excited!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

398 and in the 300's!!


----------



## Carey_B

41!


----------



## southerngirl528

Cruising Engineer said:


> 18 days until Alaska - The documents arrived , door magnets all made, getting organized



YIPPEEE for cruise docs!!!! Have fun! Don't forget the binoculars! And rain gear!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

24 days to go!


----------



## Ntrain

100 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## lizzyb

*379*​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mike314 said:


> Tomorrow!!!!! I have no idea how I am going to sleep tonight I'm too excited!!!!!


I can never sleep before a vacation. I'm just too excited and anxious. Have a great cruise!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

100 more days


----------



## Disney1fan2002

MnkyGirl said:


> 85 Days!



We're on the same cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

21 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
366 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

(Just to note, there are hours after those as well - I just go with the number in front. Like Disney’s countdown does!!)


----------



## rangermom

44 days until the first leg of our B2B! 42 days until AKV! Just got word our new passports will be here next week!


----------



## Trera

181 days


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*140 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(136 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## NC State

*253*


----------



## kaseyC

16 days until my YOLO I'm going solo 2nd annual Epcot F&W Festival trip!!

215 Days until our Spring Break SoCal/DL ABD and Disney Wonder trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

98

But RCCL Cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu is in 21 days, so we are a bit more excited that 98 Days would indicate.


----------



## southerngirl528

bobbiwoz said:


> 98
> 
> But RCCL Cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu is in 21 days, so we are a bit more excited that 98 Days would indicate.



Ooooh, I LOVE the Pacific crossing to/from Hawaii!!!! Happy planning! And have fun! (P.S. If you have not done the Pacific crossing and anyone going is prone to motion sickness, have them go prepared with Meclizine in their system. There is a major current that runs southward from Alaska down well off the coast of California. )  Happy, happy planning!!!  And bon voyage!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

southerngirl528 said:


> Ooooh, I LOVE the Pacific crossing to/from Hawaii!!!! Happy planning! And have fun! (P.S. If you have not done the Pacific crossing and anyone going is prone to motion sickness, have them go prepared with Meclizine in their system. There is a major current that runs southward from Alaska down well off the coast of California. )  Happy, happy planning!!!  And bon voyage!!


Yes, crossing Pacific was bumpier than crossing the Atlantic in our experience.  We did this crossing three years ago.


----------



## southerngirl528

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, crossing Pacific was bumpier than crossing the Atlantic in our experience. We did this crossing three years ago.



With all your cruising, I figured you had already done it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

southerngirl528 said:


> With all your cruising, I figured you had already done it!


We really enjoyed our stay in Aulani three years ago.  We did go back one February to see whales, one and one half years between Aulani visits seems to work for us!


----------



## southerngirl528

Yes, it's been 2 - 3 years in between for us as well. Looking forward to a week with family there in our OV GV!!! I think you have one coming up too!! 

And to stay on topic:


  21 Days!!    21 days until my first official Platinum cruise, and my Grand Slam, AND our first time on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

southerngirl528 said:


> Yes, it's been 2 - 3 years in between for us as well. Looking forward to a week with family there in our OV GV!!! I think you have one coming up too!!
> 
> And to stay on topic:
> 
> 
> 21 Days!!    21 days until my first official Platinum cruise, and my Grand Slam, AND our first time on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
366 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*139 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(135 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

20 Days!!! 20 days until we do our first Fantasy Sail!!


----------



## tlprice

34 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Still waiting for our room assignment)
281 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Only 22 to go, but POP in 20 for MNSSHP!


----------



## bobbiwoz

97


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
365 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!! ONE YEAR FROM TODAY!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

411


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I plan on booking a placeholder on my upcoming cruise next month so of course I've been researching itineraries. My family would like to try something different for the next time and leaving out of Miami sounds nice on the Disney Magic. It will be a new ship for us with a few nice highlights: Grand Cayman (if we can tender), dining at Rapunzel's Royal Table and the Tangled show along with it being a Christmas cruise. 

21 days until our Halloween on the High Seas cruise 
474 days until our Very Merrytime cruise*














*still tenative but you all know it's going to happen.


----------



## KdKyA

47 days


----------



## southerngirl528

Teens, TEENS!!! We're in the TEENS as of today!!! 19 days until our Grand Slam Fantasy Sail!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*138 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(134 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Ntrain

96 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*137 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(133 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## party-of-five

13 days!!!


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
364 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

394


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*297!!*


----------



## DIS_MIKE




----------



## missyp

65 Days!


----------



## plguzman

19 days to Disney Fantasy! Our first cruise ever


----------



## southerngirl528

plguzman said:


> 19 days to Disney Fantasy! Our first cruise ever



That is SO exciting!!! You will LOVE, love it!!! Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
363 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## mousefan73

Today it’s 13!!! Now we all just beed our GTY assignments so we can all finalize our FEs!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*136 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(132 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

13 days until we embark onto the Disney Wonder.  Organizational skills are in motion.
268 days until WC MC.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Woke up today and realized I just hit the teens!

19 days to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

93


----------



## MnkyGirl

79!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*135 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(131 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
362 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

plguzman said:


> 19 days to Disney Fantasy! Our first cruise ever


 
Hooray!!  I truly hope you enjoy it.  If so, you'll never want to go on any other cruise line!


----------



## lizzyb

*373*


----------



## bobbiwoz

92


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*134 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(130 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## ChicosWife

391


----------



## ChicosWife

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> Hooray!!  I truly hope you enjoy it.  If so, you'll never want to go on any other cruise line!



That is so true!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! 
361 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

ChicosWife said:


> 391


----------



## JARNJ3

Wow - blink and its under 300!  

My app says its *294* days from today!


----------



## DisneyHelen

10 days


----------



## tlprice

29 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Less than a month and still waiting for our room assignment)
276 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## DIS_MIKE

tlprice said:


> 29 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Less than a month and still waiting for our room assignment


I got mine around the 2-week mark but there are no guarantees and DCL can still assign on the day of. It’s definitely frustrating.


----------



## Dug720

14 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! TWO WEEK MARK!!!!
360 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Lori74

55 loonngg days!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*133 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(129 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Jonathan W Jones

14 days!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

16 days until the cruise and 14 until POP. It feels great to be in the teens but we can all agree that the single-digit countdown 
Is best.


----------



## ChicosWife

DIS_MIKE said:


>



??


----------



## ChicosWife

390


----------



## Captainkate

8 Days!


----------



## Arianabtd

Just booked today! 112 days left to wait


----------



## bobbiwoz

90

(Then there’s the Cruise to Hawaii in 13 days)


----------



## Dug720

13 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! TWO WEEK MARK!!!!
359 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 13 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! TWO WEEK MARK!!!!
> 359 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


Hey, we both have 13 days until something!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*132 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(128 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*Single Digits*   9 more days until we embark onto the Disney Wonder to Alaska.  Organization is in high gear.
264 until the WC MC.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 13 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! TWO WEEK MARK!!!!
> 359 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


Is your mom ready?


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Is your mom ready?



I talked with my dad last night. They're pretty much ready - they're getting my sister packed and back to the ship for her next contract on an early flight tomorrow morning, then they'll get themselves packed. They're excited!!


----------



## MSPeeler

_76 Days!_


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*131 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(127 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## lizzyb

369​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*8 days*   till Alaska.  Today is laundry day   .  Tomorrow we lay out everything on the list for packing.  Friday we fly to Vancouver.
263 days until WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

89

This is NYC to San Juan, a Merrytime Cruise!


----------



## Ntrain

bobbiwoz said:


> 89
> 
> This is NYC to San Juan, a Merrytime Cruise!


We are in the same cruise. I did the check in last night.


----------



## Dug720

12 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! TWO WEEK MARK!!!!
358 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

14 days to go!


----------



## Dug720

11 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
357 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*130 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(126 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*One Week*, only 7 more days.  Seems like that ship on the count down clock suddenly went "full steam ahead" .
262 days until the WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

88


----------



## darnheather

Exactly 180 days until WBPC! So excited.


----------



## sptfr97

Alaska: 6 days, 7 hours, 37 minutes!
Very Merrytime (Girls Cruise!): 73 days. 
Western Caribbean (Fantasy - Grand Slam!): 52 weeks, 4 days.


----------



## DCLPrincess

75 days until Disney magic....


----------



## Dug720

10 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!
356 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> *One Week*, only 7 more days.  Seems like that ship on the count down clock suddenly went "full steam ahead" .
> 262 days until the WC MC.



It really does seem like it drags forever and then just WHAM goes into turbo-speed!! Have a blast!!


----------



## Lori74

51 days!! 50 days til All Star Sports for the 1st time!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*129 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(125 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

sptfr97 said:


> Alaska: 6 days, 7 hours, 37 minutes!
> .



*YES, SIX Days*, yahoo, can't wait to step on board the Wonder.  Leaving for Vancouver Friday morning.  My professors gave me the next 2 weeks worth of assignments.  That give me 3 days to get everything in. Don't want to use wifi on the ship $$$$$.


----------



## Carey_B

29!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

386


----------



## bcwife76

Got back from a week in Cabo on Saturday so it's time to resume my cruise countdowns now 

60 days until we are back on the Fantasy for HOTHS (57 days til we fly to Florida )
208 days until our first Gold cruise, Spring break on the Wonder!
363 days until our anniversary return to Alaska (under the 1 year mark now, huzzah )
403 days until we sail the Magic for the first time on our first DVC member cruise!


----------



## goterps1986

5 until British Isles on the Magic!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*128 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(124 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

86


----------



## Dug720

9 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! OMG SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!
355 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## xQuizx

86 Days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*FIVE DAYS* and we set sail on the Wonder.    Friday O-Dark-Thirty we leave for the airport to fly to Vancouver    I've got today and tomorrow to get everything together.  YIKES


----------



## sptfr97

Cruising Engineer said:


> *YES, SIX Days*, yahoo, can't wait to step on board the Wonder.  Leaving for Vancouver Friday morning.  My professors gave me the next 2 weeks worth of assignments.  That give me 3 days to get everything in. Don't want to use wifi on the ship $$$$$.



I don't blame you! I _always _spend way more on wifi than I'd planned.  Plus, who wants to do homework on vacation?!

ALSO... 4 days, 10 hours, 38 minutes. LOL


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*127 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(123 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## party-of-five

Fly south on Sunday, sail on Monday for a last minute, too short, much needed getaway!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Tomorrow we fly to Vancouver. YEAH  Today I need to read 5 chapters, take a test, start a research paper due Tuesday, .....oh yea....PACK   I will do it all.


----------



## Dug720

8 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! OMG SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!
354 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## sptfr97

Cruising Engineer said:


> Tomorrow we fly to Vancouver. YEAH  Today I need to read 5 chapters, take a test, start a research paper due Tuesday, .....oh yea....PACK   I will do it all.


Safe travels!   

Alaska: 3 days, 8 hours, 10 minutes. 
Merrytime Girls Cruise: 70 days, 8 hours, 10 minutes. 
Western Caribbean: 52 weeks, 1 day, 8 hours, 10 minutes.


----------



## ChicosWife

384


----------



## southerngirl528

8!  8 more days until our Fantasy Sailing!


----------



## Mikamarii

21 days until we leave and 23 until EC on the fantasy


----------



## cheermom2four

204 days till cruise, but 202 till we leave for Florida


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Single-digit countdown has initiated! 

9 days to go.


----------



## NZMUM

119 days until the first day of our B2B2B - all checked in and ready to go 
371 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
485 days until our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## lizzyb

1 Year!!​


----------



## Dug720

7 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! OMG ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!
353 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Tomorrow we fly to Vancouver. YEAH  Today I need to read 5 chapters, take a test, start a research paper due Tuesday, .....oh yea....PACK   I will do it all.



Have a great time!!! My parents fly tomorrow morning at the crack of dark-thirty.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*126 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(122 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Arianabtd

105 days!


----------



## wlee7

8 more days!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

399 Woot Woot! Finally under 400.


----------



## bobbiwoz

84


----------



## ChicosWife

383


----------



## bobbiwoz

83


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*125 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(121 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! OMG ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!
352 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## tlprice

20 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Less than a month and still waiting for our room assignment)
267 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*124 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(120 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## DisneyPandaBear

7 days!


----------



## southerngirl528

5 DAYS!!! 


Gotta get busy w/laundry and starting to gather stuff to pack!


----------



## bobbiwoz

82


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Dragged out the suitcases today. 

 7 days!


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

312... Just booked yesterday! DCL Dream July 12-17 Double Dip.


----------



## KdKyA

30 days to WDW and 34 until we cruise


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip! OMG ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!
350 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
349 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*123 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(119 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

81


----------



## mmmears

No countdown anymore (just wonderful memories) but I want to say YAY for those of you who still have an upcoming cruise!


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> No countdown anymore (just wonderful memories) but I want to say YAY for those of you who still have an upcoming cruise!



What a very kind and gracious thing to say, Mmmears. Anticipation is half the fun, yes?


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> What a very kind and gracious thing to say, Mmmears. Anticipation is half the fun, yes?



Aww.  Thanks.  And yes, it is.  I'll miss posting in this thread (for now anyways).  We don't cruise as often as many posters on these boards.


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> Aww. Thanks. And yes, it is. I'll miss posting in this thread (for now anyways). We don't cruise as often as many posters on these boards.



It's been almost 3 years for us, which seems like forever. Hopefully you'll have a countdown to start again in the near future, even if it IS almost a 2 year countdown! We'll be looking for you here!!


----------



## Laundress

200


----------



## Dug720

3 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
348 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*122 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(118 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

3 DAYS!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

5....getting REAL now and I really need to start packing!!


----------



## jenpink

250 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

2 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
347 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
> 347 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


2 days before we board Radiance of Seas!
Enjoy!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*121 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(117 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

southerngirl528 said:


> 3 DAYS!!!





DIS_MIKE said:


> 5....getting REAL now and I really need to start packing!!





Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!





bobbiwoz said:


> 2 days before we board Radiance of Seas!



Look at all these trips coming up in just a few days!!! Woohoo!


----------



## wlee7

3 more days and then onto the Fantasy!


----------



## Lori74

43 days... odd number... 1 month 2 weeks....!!!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> 2 days before we board Radiance of Seas!
> Enjoy!!



You too!! Radiance was my first RCCL ship! She is beautiful!!


----------



## xQuizx

79 Days


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*120 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(116 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## southerngirl528

1 DAY!!!!!         

1 more day until our Grand Slam (first time on the Fantasy!0, my 1st official "platinum", DH' first "gold" and our very first concierge sailing!!! 

  Cue the band with some rousing Sousa music please!!!


----------



## EvilQueenLairen

15 DAYS until WDW for my birthday 
and 19 days until our anniversary cruise on the Dream! 

... I've already started my packing list, I can't wait!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

3 days to go, but the vaca officially begins tomorrow! Few days at POP and MNSSHP before the open seas.  My packing is about 85% complete and I’m pretty sure I overpacked.


----------



## Sandbtwmytoes

ONE!  Finally


----------



## Dug720

Today is my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
345 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Dug720 said:


> Today is my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
> 345 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!



Have a great trip!


----------



## Dug720

ladyofthetramp said:


> Have a great trip!



Thank you!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*119 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(115 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

77 days till the Magic

BUT


Leaving for Hawaii on Radiance of the Seas today!!


----------



## southerngirl528

Dug720 said:


> Today is my WDW Fall Fun trip!!!!!!!!!!
> 345 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!



Have a blast!!!


----------



## Dug720

southerngirl528 said:


> Have a blast!!!



Thank you!


----------



## southerngirl528

Well, my DCL app countdown widget just had 2 Rapunzel faces today!!!! All my clothes are packed and I THINK all the shoes (oh, we girls and our shoes.....). Just have to get all the odds and ends packed today along with last minute errands. I can't believe we sail TOMORROW!!!! 

(Now help me pray the DH's flight is on time late today.....makes me nervous him flying in so close to sail away...... )


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Getting settled at the hotel after the drive to Philly and about to go swimming. Alarm is set for 5am to get into MCO bright and early tomorrow. A little Disney Springs action in the evening and the following day (cruise eve) we’re doing MNSSHP. 

2 days ..8 hours to go.


----------



## southerngirl528

Well, for those of you who sent good thoughts and prayers my way, thanks so much! DH' flight made it in about 5 minutes early tonight!   Thankful. 

Now praying Florence takes herself in a circle, meets up with some cool waters and wind shear and simply poops out!


----------



## Laundress

196


----------



## Laughfreely

13 days til cruise, 12 days til I see my daughter (been 2 years!)10 til we leave including 5 more work days. Almost here!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

southerngirl528 said:


> Well, for those of you who sent good thoughts and prayers my way, thanks so much! DH' flight made it in about 5 minutes early tonight!   Thankful.
> 
> Now praying Florence takes herself in a circle, meets up with some cool waters and wind shear and simply poops out!


Glad to hear DH arrived safely and on time. As for Florence....she's nothing we can't handle! 

ENJOY your cruise and Bon Voyage!


----------



## Lori74

Safe travels to all of you! i have 40 days to go... 39 til we hit Disney World!!


----------



## ivanp91

406 days until the 8-night EC on the Fantasy...
426 days until the EBPC on the Wonder...


----------



## bobbiwoz

ivanp91 said:


> 406 days until the 8-night EC on the Fantasy...
> 426 days until the EBPC on the Wonder...


We’re with you on EBPC in 2019!

76 days until NYC to San Juan!


----------



## tlprice

13 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Two weeks to go and STILL waiting for our room assignment)
260 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*118 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(114 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just arrived at POP but WOW I’ve never seen it so busy for DME before. The place was jammed but it is a Saturday and you’ve got MNSSHP and F&W. 

2 more sleeps!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

28 days until the Fantasy


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*117 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(113 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

75


----------



## Laundress

195


----------



## bcwife76

48 days until we are back on the Fantasy (45 days til we fly to Florida!)
196 days until we are back on the Wonder for spring break (yay, under 200!!)
351 days until we return to Alaska for our 15th wedding anniversary!!
391 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic (yay, under 400!!)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*116 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(112 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

We are going to Alaska next year, yeah!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

74 days...NYC to San Juan


----------



## monique5

*173D! 1st Disney Cruise!*


----------



## Malestrom Troll

5 more days. Leaving tomorrow morning for some pre-cruise WDW magic.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*115 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(111 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

250 (DCL App) days...we're getting there...


----------



## zebsterama

Only 312 days  away until the Dream and a Castaway Cay double dip.


----------



## xQuizx

73 Days


----------



## Dug720

341 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

I need another countdown!!!!


----------



## hedwigowl73

9 Days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

73


----------



## Dug720

340 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

I need another countdown!!!!


----------



## Lori74

36 days!! so close, yet so far away! i'm trying not to watch the countdown so close, im driving myself crazy. let alone my husband that gets screenshots daily. oh me... just ready to get out of here for a tiny bit!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*114 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(110 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

72


----------



## tlprice

9 days until our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD (Single digit!  Finally got our room assignment today.)
256 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## mommydebbi

22 days


----------



## Dug720

339 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

I need another countdown!!!!

And in what I'm sure is a shock, I'm pondering changing it again back to a Castaway Double Dip...


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*113 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(109 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Lori74

35 days! Got our cruise documents today! Now its real


----------



## bobbiwoz

71 days


----------



## Dug720

338 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!

I need another countdown!!!!

And in what I'm sure is a shock, I'm pondering changing it again back to a Castaway Double Dip...


----------



## Arianabtd

91!! I book my activities tonight


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*112 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!
*
_(1 week until our booking window opens!)_

(108 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## hubbard53

21 days!

time to start packing the wine!


----------



## hamptonqt3

Exactly 364 more days until my first DLC (and also my first cruise ever)!


----------



## xQuizx

70


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> 338 days until my WONDER-ful Alaska cruise!!!
> 
> I need another countdown!!!!
> 
> And in what I'm sure is a shock, I'm pondering changing it again back to a Castaway Double Dip...



Haha, really? And no I'm not shocked JMO but I'm hoping you'll keep the Alaska one, it really is fantastic


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Haha, really? And no I'm not shocked JMO but I'm hoping you'll keep the Alaska one, it really is fantastic



I am thinking I will save Alaska corn 2021 and do that for my 50th birthday and go a little earlier in the season.


----------



## linda9681

44 Days to go till our first Disney Cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Dug720

309 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

Yes, I made the change to the 7/21/19 Double Dip! Lots of factors. Alaska will happen...probably 2021 for my 50th when I can do it over my birthday or at least earlier in the season. (Plus as a minor factor, I'll be on Spring Break when my window opens - well, if I don't do a cruise for Feb break that is - so I won't have to be exhausted at school after doing online check in and stuff.) Well, it's not official yet as my TA is in SC and likely dealing with all the Florence stuff as even upper state is getting slammed with this, but I've emailed her to make the change. So unless some weirdness happens and the whole thing sells out in the next few days, I'm changed.


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> 309 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!
> 
> Yes, I made the change to the 7/21/19 Double Dip! Lots of factors. Alaska will happen...probably 2021 for my 50th when I can do it over my birthday or at least earlier in the season. (Plus as a minor factor, I'll be on Spring Break when my window opens - well, if I don't do a cruise for Feb break that is - so I won't have to be exhausted at school after doing online check in and stuff.) Well, it's not official yet as my TA is in SC and likely dealing with all the Florence stuff as even upper state is getting slammed with this, but I've emailed her to make the change. So unless some weirdness happens and the whole thing sells out in the next few days, I'm changed.



Going to AK for your 50th sounds like a nice way to celebrate, too


----------



## Dug720

308 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*111 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(107 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

243 days until WC MC.  
Alaska was great, only one day of rain.


----------



## lizzyb

*349*


----------



## tlprice

Next week at this time we will be on our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD 
254 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*110 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(106 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Dug720

307 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

ETA: Just heard from my TA!! This is official!!


----------



## 85glht

44 days till we are on the Dream..


----------



## Ntrain

69 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

68


----------



## Dug720

306 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*109 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(105 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## monique5

166D!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

67


----------



## Dug720

305 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*108 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(104 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

66


----------



## Ntrain

67 days until our 5th cruise​


----------



## AngelDisney

It’s time to book the Palo Brunch in 3 hours!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*53*


----------



## monique5

AngelDisney said:


> It’s time to book the Palo Brunch in 3 hours!
> 
> View attachment 352213



 Nice. 1st Cruise here! Hope there are openings for us when booking window opens.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*107 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(103 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

304 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

240 days until WC MC.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

380 days


----------



## vanessa3198




----------



## ChicosWife

I have been so busy, but JUST realized, we are officially under 1 year at 364 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

303 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*106 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(102 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## VFL

2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lori74

28 days.... magic bands shipped today!! finally get my purple one!


----------



## bobbiwoz

64


----------



## ChicosWife

363


----------



## bcwife76

37 days until our HOTHS Fantasy cruise! So many people have received their booklets already, I'm still waiting 
185 days until we are back on the Wonder, sailing to Baja!
340 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!!
380 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## 85glht

VFL said:


> 2!!!!!!!!



NICE!!!


----------



## accio

Inching closer and closer!!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

302 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*105 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*
 
Online check in day!!! 

(101 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## MnkyGirl

49 Days!!!!
Thanks to Hurricane Florence the 50s just flew by and now all of the sudden this cruise feels _very_ close...


----------



## xQuizx

63 Days.  We're getting there.


----------



## darkwing818

35 days until our Back to Back on the Dream & 2 stops at Castaway Cay.


----------



## tlprice

Tomorrow we will be on our 2nd time on the Fantasy and 1st time GOLD 
247 days until our 2nd time on the Wonder


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*104 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!
*
 
All checked in and activities booked!!! 

(100 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

301 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

236 days until the WC MC.


----------



## DVC Doc

6 days until MNSSHP!
20 days until NYC/Bermuda cruise on the Magic!
239 days until ABD China, Hong Kong Disneyland, Shanghai Disneyland!


----------



## Laundress

181


----------



## bobbiwoz

62


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

300 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*103 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(99 until we leave for vacation! Double Digit Dance! )


----------



## 85glht

30


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

299 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! Woohoo new "century"!!


----------



## Lori74

23 days until wdw.... 24 days until we board the dream... i only work 9 1/2 more times until vacation. it's truely time to get excited! just kidding, been excited for the past year!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*102 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(98 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Carey_B

4 days!!


----------



## fishingfool999

Countdown really begins. Less than 90 days!!!!!!!!

days             87
hours            2100
minutes        126009
seconds        7560559


----------



## xQuizx

60 Days!


----------



## bcwife76

33 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise!!! We fly to Florida in 30 days!!!
181 days until we are back on our Wonder, spring break to Baja!
336 days until we back on our Wonder again, to Alaska, again!
376 days until our first time on the Magic, for our first DVC Members cruise!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

298 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## lizzyb

*339*


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*101 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(97 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

59 Days till our cruise on the Fantasy.  58 days until we leave.


----------



## Arianabtd

80!


----------



## bobbiwoz

59


----------



## martinm

I got my cruise docs last night for a cruise in 39 days.


----------



## kylnne

38 days!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

297 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## Lori74

i'm really trying to cool my jets and chill.....BUT I CANT!! 22 days!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*100 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(96 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## ChicosWife

357


----------



## Lita

9 days, single digits!


----------



## bobbiwoz

58


----------



## Meriweather

373 days until 3 night Dream
376 days until 4 night Dream
381 days until 7 night Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

296 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*99 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! DOUBLE DIGITS DANCE! *

(95 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## pascalspal

110!!


----------



## boyshouse

_30 days ._


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

400 days


----------



## oumagic

90 days! Tonight is silver booking night for my cruise


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

295 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*98 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(94 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

229 until WC MC.


----------



## ThinkTink1

30 more days for cruise #11 and Birthday Halloween on the High Seas on the Dream


----------



## ChicosWife

355 and trying to figure out how to get on one of those Hawaiian itineraries just a few months later! Normally our cruise are about 2 years apart!


----------



## GiovanniVR46

15 days!  I just booked it two days ago! lol 

7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral

My first Disney cruise and it's going to be a surprise for my 2 kids 4 & 7!


----------



## NZMUM

90 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
342 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
456 days until our first cruise on the Dream.

Hoping to add a couple more next week.


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

294 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## jenpink

225 more days before I am back on the Magic


----------



## Megster67

14!!!!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*97 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(93 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## surran12

120 until our first Wonder and Southern Caribbean cruise. Can’t wait!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

293 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

54


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*96 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(92 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Lita

Down to 6 days now!


----------



## NAB

110 days on Fantasy Star Wars cruise.


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

292 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*95 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(91 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

53 until NYC TO San Juan!


----------



## MnkyGirl

39 Days! Luggage tags and book came this weekend and I can officially say I'm cruising NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## xQuizx

53 Days...I can finally say next month!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

153 days.


----------



## monique5




----------



## ChicosWife

352


----------



## Ntrain

54 days


----------



## 85glht

28 days till we board the Dream


----------



## bcwife76

26 days until our HOTHS Fantasy cruise! We are sailing THIS month!!!
174 days until we are back on the Wonder for our first GOLD cruise!
329 days until we return to Alaska!!!
369 days until we sail to Bermuda, our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!


----------



## NZMUM

87 days until the first day of our B2B2B.
339 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
453 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
458 days until B2B on the Magic.
The Wonder is not co-operating with our grand slam ambitions


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

291 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*94 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(90 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## HHMcG

Just booked our First Cruise EVER!!

107 days to go!

(need to figure out where to make a cool countdown for it)


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

290 until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*93 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(89 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

191 days until our first time on the Fantasy! We spent 3 nights on the Dream in August (our first ever cruise!) and now we're totally obsessed with DCL.


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

290 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

499 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## mmmears

376 Days


----------



## Lori74

ooooohh kaaaayyy..... 15 days until we board the Dream... 14 until we set foot at WDW. 2 weeks....


----------



## southerngirl528

582 DAYS until our 10 night Hawaii sailing!!!   (what a countdown, huh?)


----------



## ThinkTink1

85glht said:


> 28 days till we board the Dream


Me too!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

southerngirl528 said:


> 582 DAYS until our 10 night Hawaii sailing!!!   (what a countdown, huh?)



Us too! Just booked today. It's my dream cruise!

Also...341 Days until Alaska! Finally passed the year mark on that one.


----------



## ChicosWife

350 and thank goodness I didn't have my hopes set on booking Hawaii for 2020!!!! Still hoping for one in 2021 though!


----------



## ChicosWife

southerngirl528 said:


> 582 DAYS until our 10 night Hawaii sailing!!!   (what a countdown, huh?)



Don't worry, a lot of us were in the same boat (pun intended). I held the title for longest wait for a while and soon enough, your count goes down and someone else is just beginning theirs!


----------



## 85glht

ThinkTink1 said:


> Me too!!!




Yeay!!


----------



## Dug720

southerngirl528 said:


> 582 DAYS until our 10 night Hawaii sailing!!!   (what a countdown, huh?)



I was actually surprised mine for Feb 2020 came in at just under 500 - 499 days for me for that one!  (On the plus side, my para had just asked how far out WDW resorts could be booked - she wants to give her grandson a trip with our retro money, and I've given her my TA's information. I know that rooms can be reserved 499 days in advance, and seeing that, I saw my new countdown and I was like "You could book today and you're good to go for anything that ends before Feb 15, 2020.")


----------



## otten

520


----------



## southerngirl528

chunkymonkey said:


> Us too! Just booked today. It's my dream cruise!
> 
> Also...341 Days until Alaska! Finally passed the year mark on that one.



YAY!!! AloooooHA!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

51


----------



## isabellea

514!


----------



## mmmears

chunkymonkey said:


> Us too! Just booked today. It's my dream cruise!
> 
> Also...341 Days until Alaska! Finally passed the year mark on that one.



Nice!!!  I'll be waiting for your TR.


----------



## mommydebbi

This Friday (10/5)


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

289 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

498 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*92 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(88 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Joseph Andrew Hunt

173 days until our family takes our first Disney Cruise on the Magic.  A dream come true for my wife and an early 3rd birthday present for our little boy.


----------



## bcwife76

23 days until our Fantasy HOTHS cruise!!
171 days until we cruise Baja for spring break!
326 days until we return to Alaska!
366 days until our first DVC members cruise (first time on the Magic!)
And.......519 days until our first WBPC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

224 days until the WC MC.
I to am hoping for something special for 2021, like Hawaii.


----------



## lklgoodman

99 days until our 2nd SWDAS cruise on the Fantasy, we'll be gold after this cruise!!
470 days until our 2nd WC on the Fantasy.


----------



## Lori74

5 more days until i'm done with work, 12 more days until i'm in wdw, 13 more days until i sail off into the sunset on the Dream!!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

288 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

497 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## DVC Doc

7 days until Bermuda on the Disney Magic!

225 days until Adventures by Disney Enchanted China!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*91 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(87 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## pascalspal

102 until we sail on the Magic to Key West!


----------



## xQuizx

49 days, finally after the 50 mark.


----------



## disney789

218


----------



## Arianabtd

70!


----------



## mmmears

374 days!


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

287 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

496 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*35!!!!*

*5 weeks from today we will be boarding the Magic and going to CC and WDW*


----------



## laura0317

28 days from today we get on the Magic!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*90 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(86 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Clojel

29 days until our 2nd Disney Cruise!  We can NOT wait!!   I'm already trying to book a 3rd


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

286 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

495 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## boyshouse

20 days HOTHS !


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*89 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(85 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Lardiek

19 days!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47

We’ll head to Puerto Rico


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

365 plus — Nov 2, 2019, on the Fantasy - our first 7 day cruise celebrating our 29th anniversary.


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

285 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

494 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*88 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(84 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## ChicosWife

345


----------



## mmmears

371


----------



## saradick27

343 days until our Disney Dream Cruise to the Bahamas for our wedding! First cruise and wedding, dream come true!


----------



## aboveH20

Only TWO days . . . until our Erie Canal cruise.  Looking forward to all 90 minutes!

123 until the real one


----------



## monique5

*145D until our MDAS cruise.  
1st Disney Cruise! *


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

284 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

493 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## Lori74

ummmm..... single digits at this point!!  2 more days of work, 8 more days until i visit all star sports for the first time. 9 days until i board the Dream! is this just a dream??


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*87 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(83 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

219 more days until the WC MC.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

4, if Hurricane Michael doesn't mess it up.


----------



## Plaid Princess

9 days until EBPC! Finally in the single digits!


----------



## bobbiwoz

44


----------



## MnkyGirl

30 Days!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*86 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(82 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## martinm

Were down to 22 days before we  leave. 
Magnets are ready. 
FE ready.... 
Getting extra FE gifts today


----------



## DizWiz

505 days! DCL Wonder out of New Orleans!


----------



## kylnne

23 days!
Work life concentration is currently at a steady 0%.


----------



## NC State

199 days!


----------



## momcloud




----------



## Lori74

kylnne said:


> 23 days!
> Work life concentration is currently at a steady 0%.


yep i hear ya! today is my last day of work until we leave next week and i definitely have not been all here...


----------



## Dug720

Watch this space...

282 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

491 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*85 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(81 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

43


----------



## monique5

*142D!*


----------



## martinm

kylnne said:


> 23 days!
> Work life concentration is currently at a steady 0%.



OMG me too. I'm sitting at my desk at work looking at Disboards... I think we might be on the same sailing.


----------



## DCLPrincess

30


----------



## bbn1122

*13 DAYS!!  *


----------



## Lori74

One week from now we'll be at disney springs having dinner!


----------



## sftnslky

512 [Hopefully will fly by] days!!


----------



## monique5

sftnslky said:


> 512 [Hopefully will fly by] days!!



Wow! I was so happy to get to the 160s and 150s and now 140s. That ~196D was killing me. Didn't book early, actually didn't know about cruise until DD saw Marvel Day at Sea commercial on TV.


----------



## mmmears

368... It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Dug720

127 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise!

281 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

490 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*84 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(80 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

42


----------



## ChicosWife

341


----------



## byanks7

560 to the Magic!


----------



## bbn1122

*449 Days till our Jan 4th 2020.  But luckily we have our cruise in 12 Days!*


----------



## Lori74

One week from now we'll be swaying on the dream...


----------



## Dug720

126 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise!

280 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

489 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*83 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(79 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

41 days!

Not much activity on the Cruise Meet here!  If you’re on the cruise to San Juan, come and chat!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

We just booked a short cruise to follow a WDW trip!  SO excited to have a new ticker! 
138 Days!


----------



## monique5




----------



## Cruising Engineer

215 days until the WC MC.  It's fall break, YEAH.  Not going anywhere, BOO.


----------



## bcwife76

2 weeks today we board the Fantasy for our Western HOTHS cruise!!!
162 days until our first GOLD cruise, Baja for spring break!
317 days until we return to Alaska!
357 days until our first Member cruise and first time on the Magic!
510 days (if all goes according to plan) until we sail from NOLA on the WBPC!


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

bcwife76 said:


> 2 weeks today we board the Fantasy for our Western HOTHS cruise!!!
> 162 days until our first GOLD cruise, Baja for spring break!
> 317 days until we return to Alaska!
> 357 days until our first Member cruise and first time on the Magic!
> 510 days (if all goes according to plan) until we sail from NOLA on the WBPC!



At that rate, you will be platinum soon enough!!!


----------



## Kpercyman

40 days until our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

Minnie & Daisy said:


> At that rate, you will be platinum soon enough!!!



Haha, that's what I'm hoping


----------



## Dug720

125 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise!

279 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

488 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

40


----------



## monique5

Finally made it to the 130s.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*82 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(78 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

214 days until the WC MC.  Two more weeks of the 200's.


----------



## 85glht

15


----------



## Dug720

124 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise!

278 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!

487 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## jl

Dug720 said:


> 124 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise!
> 
> 278 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!!
> 
> 487 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


5 days - Panama Canal cruise from San Diego to Galveston


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*81 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(77 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## WDWLODGE

217 days until Alaska


----------



## Lori74

3 days and some hours, some minutes, some seconds until we board the dream! I have piles of things that need to be packed all throughout the house. It might be time to get the bags out... i must confess everyone, i have a problem.  im a checker. I check and check and check what ive packed. Documents are the worst. I check so much, my husband has to take the documents from me, then when i cant stand it anymore i ask him to show me. Yep, im a handful! Good thing im worth it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39

Heading to Puerto Rico on a Merrytime Cruise!


----------



## Arianabtd

60!


----------



## Dug720

123 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

277 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

486 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*80 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(76 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Just booked our Grand Slam on the Fantasy!  213 days.  Happy to have a ticker to post!


----------



## xQuizx

38


----------



## ChicosWife

337


----------



## 85glht

13


----------



## bobbiwoz

38


----------



## Chewbette

206..


----------



## RyanT

Hi Everyone,
I am actually becoming a CM Assistant Dining Room Server for Disney Cruise Line. Im from the UK and I am looking forward to providing an excellent service to all of you guests, working for a great company, having a crew life.

My countdown is I have between 76-107 days depending what ship I end up on which should be confirmed soon.


----------



## Dug720

122 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

276 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

485 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*79** days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(75 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Lori74

Waiting to check in for my flight in a couple of hours! 1 more night in my own bed... couldnt sleep last night, tonight will definitely be a challenge! Tomorrow night at all star sports, then getting cozy on friday in our extended veranda stateroom for 3 short nights!


----------



## boyshouse

10 days!  HOTHS​


----------



## xQuizx

37 Days Left!!!, 36 until leave.


----------



## bobbiwoz

37

Leaving for San Juan out of NYC!


----------



## ashaism

58 days!!


----------



## croozinaround

521 days for us!


----------



## mmmears

RyanT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am actually becoming a CM Assistant Dining Room Server for Disney Cruise Line. Im from the UK and I am looking forward to providing an excellent service to all of you guests, working for a great company, having a crew life.
> 
> My countdown is I have between 76-107 days depending what ship I end up on which should be confirmed soon.



Welcome!  I hope you love working on the ship and I hope you get the ship you want!


----------



## mmmears

362 days.  That's just around the corner, right?


----------



## Dug720

121 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

275 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

484 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*78** days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(74 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

36 days till NYC to San Juan


----------



## Cruising Engineer

210 more days until WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 210 more days until WC MC.


See you there!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

_*23 days *_ until we are on the Magic out of NYC on our way to CC and WDW!!!!


----------



## monique5




----------



## kylnne

15 days but mentally I've already checked out of real life.


----------



## Dug720

120 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

274 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

483 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## thepak92

Too Long.. 295 days I think...


----------



## bobbiwoz

34 days!


----------



## mmmears

360 days


----------



## 85glht

7 til WDW... 10 til cruise


----------



## LILO1989

450


----------



## Dug720

119 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

273 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

482 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*76 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(72 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## ArielRae

14 Days! 
Nov 3rd Cruise out of NY to Castaway Cay and Port Canaveral(WDW)

Started really packing now.


----------



## bbn1122

*4 Days till NYC to Bermuda! Hurray!*


----------



## bcwife76

7 days until we are back on the Fantasy!!! One week today we will have sailed away!(4 days until we fly to Florida!)
155 days until we sail to Baja for spring break!
310 days until we return to Alaska!
350 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!!
503 days until the WBPC from NOLA!!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

ArielRae said:


> 14 Days!
> Nov 3rd Cruise out of NY to Castaway Cay and Port Canaveral(WDW)
> 
> Started really packing now.



HAVE A GREAT TIME!!! And hurry back, we leave when you return. 

21 days, baybay!


----------



## Dug720

118 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

272 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

481 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*75 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(71 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

33


----------



## mmmears

358 very long days


----------



## Laundress

152 days to go until we are back home on the Wonder


----------



## Dug720

117 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

271 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

480 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*74 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(70 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## boyshouse

5 days,packing,trying to calm down excited grandson,packing. !!


----------



## xQuizx

32


----------



## 85glht

1 week out and we had to cancel... my father is not doing well


----------



## bobbiwoz

85glht said:


> 1 week out and we had to cancel... my father is not doing well


Very sorry to read this.  I hope he gets better.


----------



## robashroy

17 days till Walt Disney Suite.
I'm Giddy.


----------



## Dug720

116 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

270 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

479 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## Ntrain

32 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

31


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*73 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(69 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## cusegoose

118 Days until my first ever cruise. DW, DD(8), and DD(5) are all first timers as well. It just snowed this weekend where we live so I'm ready now more than ever!


----------



## xQuizx

31 Days!


----------



## xQuizx

85glht said:


> 1 week out and we had to cancel... my father is not doing well



I hope your father gets better.


----------



## 85glht

bobbiwoz said:


> Very sorry to read this.  I hope he gets better.



Thank you for the kind thoughts!  Unfortunately, it’s terminal.


----------



## 85glht

xQuizx said:


> I hope your father gets better.




Thanks for the well wishes... unfortunately, it’s terminal


----------



## mmouse37

17 till we are back on the Magic....NYC to Bahamas!!  I love when the Magic is in town!

MJ


----------



## Disney1fan2002

17 days!!!! 




mmouse37 said:


> 17 till we are back on the Magic....NYC to Bahamas!!  I love when the Magic is in town!
> 
> MJ



MJ, we are on the same cruise! Do you have a GT booked? Following the GT thread, it seems the magic day to get assigned is 12 days out. I am _*really *_hoping any day now, but if not, I hope I will have a room assigned in 5 days!!!


----------



## Dug720

115 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

269 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

478 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*72 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(68 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

30 Days until the Fantasy


----------



## ArielRae

10 More Days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

30


----------



## mmouse37

Disney1fan2002 said:


> 17 days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ, we are on the same cruise! Do you have a GT booked? Following the GT thread, it seems the magic day to get assigned is 12 days out. I am _*really *_hoping any day now, but if not, I hope I will have a room assigned in 5 days!!!



Yes, OGT...we were assigned about two weeks ago.  But I know my VGT on the Quebec to NY last month wasn't assigned until 12 days out.  Keep the faith...it will be soon!!!  That cruise was chilly but beautiful....looking forward to some nice, warmer weather hopefully!!!

I do love when the Magic is in New York....so much easier than having to fly to meet the ship.  Just 30 minutes away and my husband will drop my friends and I off at the port.

MJ


----------



## monique5




----------



## jenpink

Double post.  Sorry.


----------



## jenpink

200 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

114 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

268 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

477 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## ArielRae

Single digit dance officially starts today!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*71 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(67 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

29 Days


----------



## Arianabtd

50!


----------



## mmmears

354 more slow days


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> View attachment 360736



Glad to be in the 120s!


----------



## Dug720

113 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

267 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

476 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*70 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(66 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## eeyoreandtink

128 days out, and we are paid in full!!


----------



## xQuizx

28 Days!


----------



## sptfr97

Very Merrytime Cruise (The "no husbands, kids, or fuddy-duddies allowed!" girls cruise ): 13 days, 13 hours, 19 minutes. (@suedon70 it's so close!!)
Western Caribbean (The "whole famn-damily" cruise ): 44 weeks, 0 days, 13 hours.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

201 days until the WC MC.  Starting the PhD Engineering Qualification Exam today.  Two weeks of no mental rest.  YIKES.


----------



## MSPeeler

15.... wait...

*15!!!!!


*
(but we leave before for pre-travel... so not even 15 for vaca start, eek!)


----------



## ThinkTink1

Per the Disney App...... 2 DAYS 7 HOURS and some odd mins until  cruise #11 Birthday HOTHS....but who's counting.... ME


----------



## Lardiek

1 day!  On our way to the airport right now. Fantasy....here we come!


----------



## Dug720

112 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

266 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

475 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!

(Somehow I got 2 days behind! Oops!!)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*69 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(65 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## DCLPrincess

14


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## Cruising Engineer

200 days, Yahoo.  Tomorrow even closer.  Still working on the PhD Qualifying Exam.


----------



## mmmears

352 Days


----------



## Dug720

111 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

265 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

474 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*68 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(64 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

199 more days until the WC MC.  Broke the 200 barrier.


----------



## NC State

*181 days = 26 weeks!!*


----------



## Texas lady

5 Days


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Just had our TA reserve a stateroom for our next cruise from a placeholder we had made on our last cruise in August of this year.
A four night cruise on the Disney Dream in 378 days!


----------



## Michelle James

88 days for the first part, 91 for the next!


----------



## LILO1989

441


----------



## ArielRae

5 more days!
We’re all packed and ready to go!!


----------



## Dug720

110 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

264 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

473 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*67 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(63 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## xQuizx

25 Days


----------



## monique5

Rocking the 120s!


----------



## bobbiwoz

25


----------



## Disney1fan2002

12.....3 more days til single digits.


----------



## xQuizx

24 Days Left


----------



## Dug720

109 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

263 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

472 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## kylnne

3 days! Just 3! How am I supposed to function in my work environment with those kind of numbers!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*66 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(62 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

24


----------



## Arianabtd

45!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

135 more days!


----------



## Dug720

108 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

262 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

471 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

23, then heading to San Juan!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*65 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(61 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Disney1fan2002

kylnne said:


> 3 days! Just 3! How am I supposed to function in my work environment with those kind of numbers!



You can't, and you shouldn't be expected to! LOL

10!!!! 10 days for me. Tomorrow we are in the single digits. House cleaning, organizing and getting dogs signed up for Doggie Hotel should pass the time pretty quickly.


----------



## DCLPrincess

10 days until I go with my sister and nephew on their first cruise!


----------



## Laundress

142 days till we are back home on the Wonder


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

199 Disney app days until Alaska.


----------



## Dug720

107 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

261 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

470 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

22 days


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*64 **days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(60 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## Trera

105 days, 137 days and 279 days. Cant wait for all of them


----------



## xQuizx

22 Days


----------



## monique5




----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

365 days!


----------



## Dug720

106 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

260 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

469 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*63 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(59 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## MnkyGirl

ONE WEEK until we leave for our cruise!!!


----------



## xQuizx

21 Days


----------



## ArielRae

We depart tomorrow!!


----------



## 85glht

ArielRae said:


> View attachment 362836
> 
> We depart tomorrow!!



You are not getting any sleep tonight


----------



## Disney1fan2002

MnkyGirl said:


> ONE WEEK until we leave for our cruise!!!



See you there! 

8 days! in 42 minutes, it will be 7 days!!! A little over a week. This is the part of the countdown where it becomes unbearable.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*62 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(58 until we leave for vacation!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

20


----------



## Dug720

105 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

259 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

468 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

193 more days until the WC MC.


----------



## Ntrain

21 days


----------



## Arianabtd

40! We just got our cruise booklet


----------



## Dug720

104 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

258 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

467 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

192 days until the WC MC.


----------



## monique5




----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*61 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(57 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

19


----------



## DCLPrincess

Big Hero 6 days!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

5 days: 2 more 12 hour shifts at work, after I complete this one, 3 days of cleaning/packing, 7 hour drive to NYC, and we will be on the WONDERFUL MAGIC


----------



## Dug720

103 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

257 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

466 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## suedon70

3 days 17 hours & 19 minutes!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*60 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(56 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## xQuizx

18 Days


----------



## bcwife76

Just got off the Fantasy on Saturday!

139 days until our first GOLD cruise on the Wonder!
294 days until we return to Alaska (under 300, woohoo!)
334 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!!!


----------



## Dug720

102 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

256 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

465 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*59 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(55 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Trera

100 days, 132 days and 274 days.


----------



## xQuizx

17 Days


----------



## Disney1fan2002

*FOUR!!!!!!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

17


----------



## missyp

Ugh. The worst part of getting back from a cruise is resetting your countdown for the next.
The wait begins again

368 days!


----------



## MEC004

16 days!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*58 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(54 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

16  it’s going so fast!


----------



## Dug720

101 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Dalmatian Day!!

255 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

464 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## gettygas2

2


----------



## Laundress

136


----------



## Dug720

100 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

254 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

463 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## sptfr97

17 hours, 28 minutes. I’m too excited to sleep!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*57 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(53 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## DCLPrincess

2 days! I've pretty much given up trying to focus at work


----------



## MnkyGirl

DCLPrincess said:


> 2 days! I've pretty much given up trying to focus at work


 Same here! I leave tomorrow and the cruise is Saturday... impossible to focus. LOL


----------



## eeyoreandtink

118 
Getting closer to double digits!


----------



## Eeyore54 fred

330 days. At least it’s under a year now. 

(71 days until WDW vacation)


----------



## KelseyLowder

458 days until our first cruise!


----------



## Dug720

99 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Double digit dance!!!!!

253 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

462 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*56 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(52 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Disney1fan2002

We leave the house in 18 hours!!!


----------



## MnkyGirl

Today is the day!!!  Leaving today, CRUISE TOMORROW!!


----------



## Arianabtd

35!


----------



## MSPeeler

*1!*
**
*VeryMerrytime Cruise, here we come!*​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

187 more days until our WC MC.  Passed the PhD Qualifying Exam this morning.  Officially a PhD Candidate.  Now the work begins.


----------



## Ntrain

15 days until out 5th cruise​


----------



## bobbiwoz

14


----------



## Laundress

134


----------



## The dress should be BLUE!

224 until our 1st Disney cruise!


----------



## The dress should be BLUE!

Oops! Didn't mean to post this. Accidentally hit enter instead if the backspace...



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>


----------



## croozinaround

497 more days!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*55 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(51 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 187 more days until our WC MC.  Passed the PhD Qualifying Exam this morning.  Officially a PhD Candidate.  Now the work begins.


Congratulations!


----------



## Dug720

98 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

252 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

461 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Just a few more hours until I board the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## ArielRae

Just back from our Nov 3rd Cruise out of NY.
Booked next years onboard for the same cruise.

New countdown - 356


----------



## Ntrain

14 days​


----------



## bobbiwoz

ArielRae said:


> Just back from our Nov 3rd Cruise out of NY.
> Booked next years onboard for the same cruise.
> 
> New countdown - 356


Wonderful!  My DCuz enjoyed the cruise so much, too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 days 10 hours according to the app.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*54 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(50 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bcwife76

133 days until our 6th cruise (first GOLD cruise!)
288 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
328 days until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## bobbiwoz

12


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*53 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(49 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

96 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

250 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

459 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

184 days until the WC MC.


----------



## jenpink

6 months from today I will be back on the Magic


----------



## ChicosWife

310


----------



## Dug720

95 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

249 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

458 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*52 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(48 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

10


----------



## xQuizx

10 Days


----------



## monique5




----------



## Dug720

94 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

248 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

457 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*51 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(47 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## xQuizx

9 Days


----------



## Arianabtd

30!


----------



## momcloud

30!!!!


----------



## Kpercyman

8 days!!! So excited!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*50 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(46 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 days 15 hours


----------



## xQuizx

8 Days


----------



## Dug720

93 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

247 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

456 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

181 Days until the WC MC.  Six months !!!


----------



## Dug720

92 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

246 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

455 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*49 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(45 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## xQuizx

7 Days


----------



## HHMcG

62 days until our very FIRST cruise!


----------



## lorimay

100 days until our Panama Canal Cruise!!!!!!!


----------



## Laundress

127 days until back home on the Wonder 

PIF


----------



## GrumpyBelle

8 more days


----------



## AngelDisney

Getting closer and closer to sailing with the Mouse again!


----------



## lucyanna girl

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Not that I’m counting or anything!


----------



## Dug720

91 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

245 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

454 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days 16 hours

That’s next Saturday!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*48 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(44 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

179 days until the WC MC.  Busted through another "Big 0".


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

50 days!


----------



## Dug720

90 days, 17 hours and 36 minutes per the app until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Tonight is check-in and activity selection!!!!!

244 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

453 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*47 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(43 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## lizzyb

285!!


----------



## Dug720

89 days, 17 hours and 36 minutes per the app until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! All checked in and got mostly everything I wanted!! (Not sure I can make the Champagne Tasting though - the pre-booked one at least is at 2pm on Embarkation Day, and I'm on transportation from WDW...)

243 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

452 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd

25!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*46 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(42 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## xQuizx

4 Days


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days 9 hours!


----------



## ChicosWife

303


----------



## MEC004

3 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

88 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

242 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

451 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*45 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(41 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days 15 hours


----------



## xQuizx

3 Days 7 Hours!!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

180 Disney App days. 6 months to go!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*44 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(40 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

87 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

241 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

450 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## xQuizx

2 Days


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days, 7 hours

That’s soon!!


----------



## Dug720

86 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

240 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

449 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

174 days until the WC MC.  Only Only 6 more "class days" this semester.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*43 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(39 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## ThinkTink1

3 more LONGGGGG days!!! I am ready for Monday and a drink in my hand lol!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*42 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(38 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

85 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

239 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

448 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## cteddiesgirl

15 more days!  Trying to get my dad to start thinking of what he's taking.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

173 days until the WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow!  Heading to San Juan from icy cold NJ!


----------



## momcloud

21 days!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*121 days* until our first GOLD cruise and first time sailing concierge!! Baja bound. Online check in starts tonight! Mostly just checking that shoreside booked everything I asked them to 

*276 days* until we return to Alaska, to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary!

*316 days* until our first DVC member cruise and first time on the Magic!!


----------



## Dug720

84 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

238 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

447 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*41 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(37 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Arianabtd

20!


----------



## bobbiwoz

On way to Port of NY

I hope the wait goes as quickly for everyone here!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> On way to Port of NY
> 
> I hope the wait goes as quickly for everyone here!!!


Bon Voyage !!! Have fun.  Don't drink to much hot cocoa.


----------



## FastPasser.

One week. Fourteen of us courtesy of current and retired CMs.


----------



## Dug720

83 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

237 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

446 days until my Magical Western Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*40 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(36 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## phins_jazy

11 months!  seems like forever but I am sure the time will fly by!


----------



## Dug720

82 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

236 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

447 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*39 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(35 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## eeyoreandtink

97 days! we are into double digits. One week to activity booking.


----------



## ChicosWife

Two pieces of good news to report:

5 days until Disneyland and 296 days until we set sail (the good news on this being that we are in the 200's!!)


----------



## bcwife76

118 days until our WONDER-ful Baja cruise! Getting close to those double digits 

273 days until our WONDER-ful return to Alaska!

313 days until our MAGIC-al first members cruise!


----------



## Dug720

81 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

235 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

446 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*38 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(34 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

169 days until the WC MC.  Another "zero milestone" bites the dust.


----------



## Dug720

80 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

234 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

445 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*37 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(33 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## JWG

93


----------



## ChicosWife

294


----------



## Dug720

79 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

233 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

444 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*36 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(32 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Arianabtd

15!


----------



## Dug720

78 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

232 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

443 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*35 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(31 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

166 days until the WC MC.  Only two weeks remaining for this semester  .


----------



## Dug720

77 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

231 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

442 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*34 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(30 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## FastPasser.

Zero


----------



## bobbiwoz

FastPasser. said:


> Zero


Yeah!


----------



## bobbiwoz

NYE on the Dream in

29 days, 14 hours


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*33 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(29 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## lizzyb

*271!*


----------



## justjoa

*77 days* until my very first Disney Cruise


----------



## Dug720

76 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

230 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

441 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## AngelDisney

30 Days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

75 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

229 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

440 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*32 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(28 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## lizzyb

270!


----------



## rhoshi

192 days until my Double Dip on the Dream.


----------



## JWG

89, past checkin!


----------



## Dug720

74 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

228 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

439 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*31 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(27 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Karin1984

56 days to my first cruise! I just booked today a last minute and I am do excited and nervous!


----------



## Arianabtd

DW in 4 and cruise in 10!!!


----------



## Ntrain

425 days 
First one as Gold!!!​


----------



## bcwife76

110 days until our first cruise as GOLD and concierge!
265 days until we return to Alaska!!!
305 days until our first time on the Magic, for our first members cruise!


----------



## tam626

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## tam626

29 days until our first cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

73 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

227 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

296 days until my Fall Disney trip!

438 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*30 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(26 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## tam626

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> *30 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*
> 
> (26 until we leave for WDW!)


Are you sailing on January 12th? That's when ours is, I think my 29 days was a bit off ha.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

85 Days until we're back on the Dream!!!

78 Days until we're back at WDW!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*29 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(25 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

tam626 said:


> Are you sailing on January 12th? That's when ours is, I think my 29 days was a bit off ha.


No, we are on the January 5 sailing


----------



## Dug720

72 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

226 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

295 days until my Fall Disney trip!

437 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Lmichele

10 !!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

286


----------



## shellymo

30 days!  Sailing 1/6/19 on the Disney Magic


----------



## Dug720

71 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

225 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

294 days until my Fall Disney trip!

436 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*28 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(24 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

159 days until the WC MC.  Another big "0" bites the dust


----------



## Arianabtd

7!!


----------



## tam626

My ticker says it all,,,,since I tend to make the trip sooner than it really is


----------



## bobbiwoz

23


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Well, I started the day with exactly 90 days to my March 8 Magic Cruise - Marvel Day at Sea with my younger son. Then my older son, who can't go on the Marvel cruise, begged me for a Disney Cruise so I just booked a 3 day Dream Cruise over MLK weekend.  NOW, my ticker says 40 days until my next DIsney Cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

70 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

224 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

293 days until my Fall Disney trip!

435 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*27 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(23 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

22


----------



## Dug720

69 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! New decade! Getting closer!!!

223 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

292 days until my Fall Disney trip!

434 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*26 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(22 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

21 days, 12 hours!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I just checked-in for my March 5-night Baja cruise.
90 days!


----------



## knewton64

not soon enuf....






T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## Dug720

68 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! New decade! Getting closer!!!

222 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

291 days until my Fall Disney trip!

433 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*25 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(21 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## monique5




----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

27 days! I start finals this week and that cruise is what is getting me through it all!


----------



## ChicosWife

282


----------



## Jason Lee

23 days!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Dug720

67 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Gotta be getting close to my cabin assignment (9C GTY)...I hope anyway!!

221 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

290 days until my Fall Disney trip!

432 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## momcloud




----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*24 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(20 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## thepak92

too far, that's for sure.. but it will arrive and I will be happy!!!! Aug 10, 2019 Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy


----------



## ChicosWife

281


----------



## bcwife76

103 days until our first GOLD cruise (almost double digits )
258 days until we return to Alaska!
298 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## Dug720

66 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Gotta be getting close to my cabin assignment (9C GTY)...I hope anyway!!

220 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

289 days until my Fall Disney trip!

431 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd

I haven't really been paying attention since I'm at disney world...

But 2!!!!!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*23 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(19 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

18 days 14 hours!

Our Local Candy/Snack Exchange closes December 15.  If anyone reads this, is on our cruise, and wants to join, here’s the link!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...night-double-dip.3606048/page-4#post-60020302


----------



## ChicosWife

280


----------



## pascalspal

34!! WOOHOO, getting close!


----------



## Dug720

65 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Gotta be getting close to my cabin assignment (9C GTY)...I hope anyway!!

219 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

288 days until my Fall Disney trip!

430 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Arianabtd

Tomorrow!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*22 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(18 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

153 days until the WC MC.           Finals are done and the semester is over !


----------



## bobbiwoz

17 days, 7 hours


----------



## momcloud

Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## monique5




----------



## Dug720

64 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Houston, we have a cabin assignment!! 2086!! Whee!!

218 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

287 days until my Fall Disney trip!

429 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Karin1984

46 days till first cruise and 44 days till the vacation starts! And today I received a lovely little booklet in the post with luggage tags, somehow i missed that I would still get travel papers in the mail, deliciously old-fashioned


----------



## Arianabtd

TODAY! 
On the bus to the port


----------



## Laundress

DDD 99


----------



## kkayluvsdis

75 days!!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*20 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(16 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

15 days, 15 hours!


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Houston, we have a cabin assignment!! 2086!! Whee!!

217 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

286 days until my Fall Disney trip!

428 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

151 more days until the WC MC.  That's 5 months !!!  5 months sounds shorter than 151 days.  It's only a semester and a couple of weeks away.  Semesters seem to fly by with all the research and papers due.  Dang, I better start packing !!!!


----------



## bcwife76

99 days - it's double digit day! - til our WONDERFUL Baja cruise!
254 days until our return to Alaska!
294 days until our first members cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

216 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

285 days until my Fall Disney trip!

427 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## Stratus22

62 Days until We jump on the Wonder, then we jump right back on her when we get back into port.
252 Days until the Dream(16 yr wedding Anniversary Cruise)
301 Days until the Dream(HOTHS)


----------



## cktrotter

We’ve sailed the Dream, the Magic, but in 59 days we sail the Wonder for the first time!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*19 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(15 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

150 days until the WC MC.  Tomorrow: "Another Zero bites the dust..."


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

215 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

284 days until my Fall Disney trip!

426 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!

(All days have hours, minutes, seconds behind them.  )


----------



## knewton64

in 7,296 more hours....... but whose counting?







T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## Dug720

knewton64 said:


> in 7,296 more hours....... buy whose counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> CHEERS Y'ALL



It is far too early on a Monday for math.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*18 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(14 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 days 15 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

149 days until WC MC.


----------



## fishingfool999

5 days or 141 hours!!!!!!


----------



## pascalspal

29 days!!


----------



## Laundress

96 days until we are home on the Wonder


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

215 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

284 days until my Fall Disney trip!

426 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*17 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(13 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

12 days, 15 hours!

This is a NYE Cruise, but also my birthday cruise


----------



## jenpink

145 days until we are back on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

214 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

283 days until my Fall Disney trip!

425 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*16 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(12 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## pascalspal

27 days until we are sailing on the Magic!


----------



## mike314

177 days....feels so long but can't wait!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

11 days, 10 hours


----------



## ChicosWife

273


----------



## Lynne G

21 days.  Magically third DCL cruise, our first on the oldest ship.  Dreamed and Fantasized once each, before.


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

213 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

282 days until my Fall Disney trip!

424 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*15 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(11 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

New Years Eve on the Dream in 10 days, 15 hours!


----------



## ChicosWife

272


----------



## oumagic

In one week, we will be onboard preparing for the sail away party on the Wonder. Very exciting!


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

212 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

281 days until my Fall Disney trip!

423 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*14 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(10 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days, 15 hours until NYE cruise!


----------



## tam626

21 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

211 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

280 days until my Fall Disney trip!

422 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*13 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(9 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## fishingfool999

The big day will arrive tomorrow morning 10am!!!!   As of east coast time 11 hours..   See you real soon.


----------



## monique5




----------



## Dug720

56 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

210 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

279 days until my Fall Disney trip!

421 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 16 hours!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*12 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(8 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## lizzyb

*250*


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

209 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

278 days until my Fall Disney trip!

420 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*11 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(7 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days 14 hours

This trip with good friends.


----------



## ChicosWife

268


----------



## bcwife76

90 days until our first GOLD cruise, back on the Wonder!!!
245 days until our return to Alaska!!
285 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## AngelDisney

7 days!!
...1 week sounds better though!


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

208 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

277 days until my Fall Disney trip!

419 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*10 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!*

(6 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days, 15 hours until our first NYE Cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

141 days until the WC MC.  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## OrcaPotter

38!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*9 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 

Single digits! *

(5 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

207 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

276 days until my Fall Disney trip!

418 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days 16 hours


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

206 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

275 days until my Fall Disney trip!

417 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## chamberlain

37 days until we sail on the Wonder for the first time!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*8 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 

Single digits! *

(4 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

205 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

274 days until my Fall Disney trip!

416 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*7 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 

Single digits! *

(3 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## Dug720

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> *7 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!
> 
> Single digits! *
> 
> (3 until we leave for WDW!)



So excited for you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 4 days 16 hours


We both have the flu!
Cancelling cruise.  Yes, we have insurance, but it is a disappointment!!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> We both have the flu!
> Cancelling cruise.  Yes, we have insurance, but it is a disappointment!!



Oh no! I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## pascalspal

18 Days!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## NJMermaid

New Year's Eve cruise on Dream, 3 days away, Mickey and Minnie called this morning to welcome us.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> We both have the flu!
> Cancelling cruise.  Yes, we have insurance, but it is a disappointment!!


Geez, sorry to read about this.  Hope you get better real soon.  Thank goodness for insurance.


----------



## ChicosWife

264


----------



## derekjd

49 days!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

bobbiwoz said:


> We both have the flu!
> Cancelling cruise.  Yes, we have insurance, but it is a disappointment!!



Bummer! So sorry you had to cancel!


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

205 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

273 days until my Fall Disney trip!

414 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!

Slight change up there...


----------



## melle10

14 days until our first Disney Cruise!  Best Christmas suprise ever!


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

204 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

272 days until my Fall Disney trip!

413 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*6 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 

Single digits! *

(2 until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## LaceC

250 days...ugh that seems so long!!!


----------



## tam626

14 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

49 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

203 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

271 days until my Fall Disney trip!

412 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*5 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 

Single digits! *

(1 day, 21 hours until we leave for WDW!)


----------



## DCLPrincess

91 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

136 days until the WC MC.


----------



## darnheather

Close enough that I started packing today!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## PinMan

bobbiwoz said:


> 4 days 16 hours





pascalspal said:


> 18 Days!!!! Woohoo!


does anyone who has sailed recently have the latest information for the fantasy  , I’m sailing in February, trying to find out the dining rotation and what shows are currently playing ect


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

PinMan said:


> does anyone who has sailed recently have the latest information for the fantasy  , I’m sailing in February, trying to find out the dining rotation and what shows are currently playing ect


We set sail on the Fantasy on Saturday, so I’ll have some updated info when we get back


----------



## PinMan

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> We set sail on the Fantasy on Saturday, so I’ll have some updated info when we get back


 
Awesome thanks, have a great time !!!


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

202 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

270 days until my Fall Disney trip!

411 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*4 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! *

(22 hours until we leave for WDW! OMG, we leave tomorrow- guess it’s time to start packing! Haha)


----------



## lizzyb

*242*


----------



## ChicosWife

261


----------



## bcwife76

83 days until our first GOLD cruise, to Baja!
238 days until we return to Alaska!
278 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## emgal

123 days!!


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

201 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

269 days until my Fall Disney trip!

410 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*3 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 
*
*Heading to WDW right now!*


----------



## Dug720

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> *3 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!!
> *
> *Heading to WDW right now!*



Have a great trip!!


----------



## AngelDisney

ONE more sleep and I will be sailing with Captain Mickey again!


----------



## JWG

59!


----------



## darnheather

Close enough that my pre-cruise diet starts tomorrow!


----------



## jenpink

130 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

200 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

268 days until my Fall Disney trip!

409 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## pascalspal

13 Days!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*2 days until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 
*
*At WDW right now!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

133 days until the WC MC and only 28 days until On-Line Check In.  I'm feeling the motion of the ocean (even here in New Mexico).


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

It is 2019, we will be cruising this year !!!


----------



## ChicosWife

259


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

One day!! Hoping for no weather delays in Galveston tomorrow, but it's not looking great.


----------



## AbbyQ

Our first cruise is in 12 days!! Four nights on the Disney Dream. I’m a little overwhelmed with everything so suggestions appreciated! 
The Frozen meet and greet is sold out and my girls will be bummed


----------



## fishingfool999

Plans are going on time and uneventful!
And as I love to say “So Far So Good!”
We just returned back to Orlando after B2B on the Magic for Christmas and New Years.
We are planning to board the Dream on Friday for 3 nights one of which will be Beauty and the Beast show!!!
So 1 day and 12+ hours.


----------



## Dug720

45 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

196 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

267 days until my Fall Disney trip!

408 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*1 day (and some hours) until we set sail on the Fantasy!!! 
*
*At WDW right now!*


----------



## HHMcG

15 days until our first cruise EVER!


----------



## ChicosWife

258


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*We set sail on the Fantasy tomorrow!!! 
*
*At WDW right now!*


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

195 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

266 days until my Fall Disney trip!

407 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

This is how I am starting to feel and we still have 257 days left to go. Can. Not. Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

131 days until WC MC.


----------



## DVC Doc

250 days until ABD London and WBTA on the Magic!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starting a countdown to DVC Member West Coast Cruise!

130 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Doc said:


> 250 days until ABD London and WBTA on the Magic!


We’re with you on the Magic!  We will be spending time before in France.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

*We set sail on the Fantasy TODAY!!! *


----------



## Dug720

SaraSpringsIsHome said:


> *We set sail on the Fantasy TODAY!!! *



Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

194 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

265 days until my Fall Disney trip!

406 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

193 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

264 days until my Fall Disney trip!

405 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

129 more days until the WC MC.    "..another zero bites the dust."


----------



## lizzyb

*236!*


----------



## Lynne G

6, this week!


----------



## jenpink

125 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

192 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

263 days until my Fall Disney trip!

404 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## pascalspal

8 till we are back on the magic!


----------



## ChicosWife

254


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

Down to 298, another hurdle crossed!


----------



## calliest

26 DAYS!!!


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

191 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

262 days until my Fall Disney trip!

403 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## ChicosWife

253


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Whee!!!! New first number!!!!!

190 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

261 days until my Fall Disney trip!

402 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

50 days until we're back on the Dream!!!

44 days until Walt Disney World!!!


----------



## disney789

122


----------



## ChicosWife

252 and I told DH this morning that I was sick and have Disneycruiseitis!


----------



## lklgoodman

We'll be on the Fantasy this Saturday for our second SWDAS.  And then 373 days and we'll be on her again.  We're suppose to get hit with snow the day after we leave, so glad we're going to miss it!!


----------



## lizzyb

*233*


----------



## bcwife76

74 days until we are back on the Wonder for our first GOLD cruise!
229 days until we are back on the Wonder for our 2nd Alaskan cruise!
269 days until we are on the Magic for the first time for our first member cruise!


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Whee!!!! New first number!!!!!

189 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

260 days until my Fall Disney trip!

401 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Trera

35 days, 67 days and 209 days


----------



## ChicosWife

251, but only 163 until our check-in!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Two months!


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Whee!!!! New first number!!!!!

188 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

259 days until my Fall Disney trip!

400 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Lynne G

Zero


----------



## bobbiwoz

123


----------



## pascalspal

4 Days!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## gamomof2

TODAY!! ZERO!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

24!


----------



## Vovin

85 Days until the Fantasy!


----------



## jenpink

120 days until we are back on the Magic.  I booked my excursions this morning


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Whee!!!! New first number!!!!!

187 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

258 days until my Fall Disney trip!

399 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!! New century!!


----------



## lklgoodman

Only 2 hours and we'll be on the Fantasy!!!  2 hours people!!


----------



## ChicosWife

@Mario chacon


----------



## NAB

lklgoodman said:


> Only 2 hours and we'll be on the Fantasy!!!  2 hours people!!


 You be coming off and I will be going on....


----------



## lizzyb

*230*


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

90! Just completed online check-in!


----------



## Dug720

35 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

186 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

257 days until my Fall Disney trip!

398 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Dug720

34 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

184 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

256 days until my Fall Disney trip!

397 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

45 !!

39 'til WDW!


----------



## pascalspal

*1* day and some change until we set sail on the Magic!


----------



## Kaleidodad

55... which means today is FP+ day for our short BLT stay after the cruise!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

48 days. It has been a rough morning so I am holding on to that as my happy thought.


----------



## Trera

31, 63, and 205 days. And last week we added one that is only 109 days away!


----------



## The Claw

42 days for me!


----------



## ChicosWife

247


----------



## The Claw

ChicosWife said:


> 247


Hang in there girl! It will be here before you know it!


----------



## The Claw

The Claw said:


> Hang in there girl! It will be here before you know it!


----------



## bcwife76

69 days (no dirty jokes please ) until our first GOLD cruise and first time sailing concierge!
224 days until we return to Alaska!
264 days until our first time on the Magic and first DVC member cruise!


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

184 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

255 days until my Fall Disney trip!

396 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## mills10

Just booked a Baja cruise on the Wonder.  2nd cruise for me and my wife and 1st cruise for our two kids.  April 19th, 2020 459 days away.... 2019 is going to be a LONG year.


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

183 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

254 days until my Fall Disney trip!

395 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

119 days until the WC MC... ..."and another zero bites the dust..."  
Spring semester started this week and ends the week before the member's cruise.  I've got my eyes set for that ship at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

19


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

182 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

253 days until my Fall Disney trip!

394 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

18


----------



## tlprice

Sadly I was down to 129 for my Alaska cruise, but I just had to cancel it.  Instead I got a new furnace, washing machine, and tire.  Would have rather gone to Alaska


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

181 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

252 days until my Fall Disney trip!

393 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

*224*


----------



## ladyofthetramp

With a big, messy winter storm headed towards NE, we count down... 120 days until our Eastern Grand Slam cruise


----------



## ladyofthetramp

tlprice said:


> Sadly I was down to 129 for my Alaska cruise, but I just had to cancel it.  Instead I got a new furnace, washing machine, and tire.  Would have rather gone to Alaska



So sorry!  Keep the faith, you will get there!


----------



## NC State

*99 days!*


----------



## Stratus22

29/33 days until the our B2B on the Wonder


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## bcwife76

64 days until our WONDERful first GOLD cruise!
219 days until our WONDERful return to Alaska!
259 days until our MAGICal dvc member cruise to Bermuda and Boston!


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FIVE WEEKS!!

180 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

251 days until my Fall Disney trip!

393 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## bcwife76

tlprice said:


> Sadly I was down to 129 for my Alaska cruise, but I just had to cancel it.  Instead I got a new furnace, washing machine, and tire.  Would have rather gone to Alaska



Awww I'm sorry  We were booked to go to Alaska at the end of the 2016 cruise season but like you, life got in the way. We ended up doing it the same week a year later. Hopefully you can rebook!!


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! FOUR WEEKS!!

179 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

250 days until my Fall Disney trip!

392 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## lorimay

*35 days till we sail our 1st Panama Canal Cruise  

248 days away for our Bermuda sail 

474 days until we are back sailing thru Hawaii *


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

15!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

115 days until the WC MC.  9 days until Gold CC online booking window opens (Mountain Time).


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

49 days!


----------



## lizzyb

*222*


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

178 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

249 days until my Fall Disney trip!

391 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

114 days until the WC MC but only 8 days until Gold CC online booking window opens (Mountain Time).


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

14


----------



## go oilers go

95 days!


----------



## disneyholic family

173 days until our disney magic western europe cruise

180 days until our 5 day visit to Disneyland Paris...

192 days until our trip to WDW for the dis event


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

177 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

248 days until my Fall Disney trip!

390 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## Karin1984

Single digits! 8 days to go!


----------



## ChicosWife

239


----------



## ChicosWife

tlprice said:


> Sadly I was down to 129 for my Alaska cruise, but I just had to cancel it.  Instead I got a new furnace, washing machine, and tire.  Would have rather gone to Alaska



That sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jenpink

110 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

25 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

176 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

247 days until my Fall Disney trip!

389 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We are at 39 days today. Others on our cruise have started getting their luggage tags, so any day now for us!


----------



## ChicosWife

238


----------



## bcwife76

60 days until our Spring break cruise on the Wonder!
215 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
255 days until our first dvc members cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

175 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

246 days until my Fall Disney trip!

388 days until my Fantasy February Break cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

29 Days Until we're back at Walt Disney World!

35 Days Until we're back on the Dream!
(our DCL docs arrived this week)


----------



## lizzyb

*218*


----------



## lorimay

*1 Month from today..... I'm so ready.....*.  PanamaCanal here we come.........


----------



## DisneYE

44 days for our 8th cruise we booked last nite - So excited.


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

11!


----------



## GlamMistress

6

So ready!


----------



## Spotthecat

15!


----------



## Theresa35

80!! Can't wait!


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

174 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

245 days until my Fall Disney trip!

386 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

9!


----------



## ChicosWife

236 AKA Not soon enough.


----------



## NZMUM

223 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.

337 days until our first cruise on the Dream.

342 days until B2B on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Three weeks to WDW!

173 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

244 days until my Fall Disney trip!

385 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

108 days!

Our Adventure by Disney begins two days before that!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

108 days until WC MC and only 3 more days for GOLD CC online check in !!  I'm ready.


----------



## shay1097

84 days for us!!!


----------



## Dug720

21 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Three weeks from now I will be sailing away!

172 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

243 days until my Fall Disney trip!

384 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did it!  Booked a VGT to extend our FL break...
14 days!!!!


----------



## Oregon Bogey

19 Days until our 8th Disney Cruise. First without kids. Lots of tastings planned!


----------



## mammacaryn

54​


----------



## CrusingFamily4

13 days!


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

171 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

242 days until my Fall Disney trip!

383 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## Trera

17, 49, and 141 days for our 3 upcoming cruises


----------



## Spotthecat

12!


----------



## ChicosWife

233


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

6!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

107 days until the WC MC.  Tomorrow is GOLD CC online check in.


----------



## bcwife76

55 days until our first GOLD cruise!!!
210 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
250 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## PinMan

25


----------



## Adventurelawyer

398 days.

I haven’t told my husband yet.


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

170 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

241 days until my Fall Disney trip!

382 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

5!!!!


----------



## tutumomickey

26 days till Panama canal, 89 days to Mexican Riviera


----------



## bobbiwoz

12


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Cruising Engineer

106 days until the WC MC and Tonight's the night for Gold CC On-Line check in.  YEAH.


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

169 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

240 days until my Fall Disney trip!

381 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

4!


----------



## Spotthecat

10, almost single digits!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*247 *


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

We leave tomorrow.  Embark Friday.  Oooohhhhh yeahhhh


----------



## bobbiwoz

10 more days!


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

168 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

239 days until my Fall Disney trip!

380 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

*211*


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

3!


----------



## jenpink

100 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

167 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

238 days until my Fall Disney trip!

379 days until my Magical February Break cruise!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

4 weeks from today we board the Dream!!

3 weeks until we're back at WDW


----------



## Spotthecat

8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The packing has begun!


----------



## bcwife76

51 days until our first GOLD cruise!
206 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
246 days until our first time on the Magic and first DVC members cruise!


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 14 days to Disney!

166 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

237 days until my Fall Disney trip!

380 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## natandscott

313


----------



## DisneyParkFan

40


----------



## Dug720

14 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

165 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

236 days until my Fall Disney trip!

379 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## mills10

440


----------



## Dug720

13 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!!

164 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

235 days until my Fall Disney trip!

378 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

*207*


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Down to 27 days!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

100 days until the WC MC.  Tomorrow will be double-digits.  YEAH


----------



## Spotthecat

5!!! Can count on one hand now!!! and 3 sleeps until we fly out


----------



## NZMUM

213 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
327 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
332 days until B2B on the Magic.


----------



## goofy4prez

123 DAYS
 3 Hours
46 Minutes
31 Seconds

But who's counting?


----------



## bcwife76

48 days until our first GOLD cruise!
203 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
243 days until our first members cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days


----------



## Dug720

12 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!!

163 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

234 days until my Fall Disney trip!

377 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

5


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> 5



Nice! Are you on the 2/10 Wonder?


----------



## Trera

9, 41, 87 and 133 to go. Just got the cruise documents yesterday for the Dream cruise 41 days away!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

99 double digit days until the WC MC.    Boom...Boom...Boom...Another zero bites the dust


----------



## Dug720

11 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!!

162 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

233 days until my Fall Disney trip!

376 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

*205*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Nice! Are you on the 2/10 Wonder?


Yes, 4 nights out of Port Canaveral!
4


----------



## Cruising Engineer

98 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, 4 nights out of Port Canaveral!
> 4



Awesome! I'm on the 4-night a week later!!


----------



## darnheather

So few that one suitcase has been weighed at 48 lbs and stowed in the van!


----------



## NC State

*80 days!*


----------



## DisneYE

30 !!!


----------



## ChicosWife

224


----------



## Trera

Dug720 said:


> Nice! Are you on the 2/10 Wonder?





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, 4 nights out of Port Canaveral!
> 4


we are on the 3 night right after you!


----------



## Spotthecat

3 days!!! We fly out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dug720

Trera said:


> we are on the 3 night right after you!



So you're on the 3-night right before me!


----------



## naynay922

146


----------



## Laundress

45


----------



## Dug720

10 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!!

161 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

232 days until my Fall Disney trip!

375 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*239 *


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

97 days until the WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 97 days until the WC MC.


We are going with you!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> We are going with you!


And I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Stratus22

8 Days, 22 hrs on the Wonder B2B


----------



## Dug720

9 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!

160 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

231 days until my Fall Disney trip!

374 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb

*203*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> And I can't wait to meet you.


And I, you!

Our Wonder Cruise begins on Sunday, 2 days away!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

96 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Marriedwith2kids

27 days to 3rd Disney Cruise.


----------



## bcwife76

44 days until our Baja GOLD cruise!!!  People should start getting their booklets soon (we always seem to get them later, being in Canada)
199 days until our anniversary return to Alaska (yay, new number in front!)
239 days until our first cruise on the Magic and first member cruise


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

30 days!


----------



## Dug720

8 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!! I will be at LGA (ugh, but free flight on AA miles) one week from now preparing to board and fly to MCO for a day at Epcot and night at Art of Animation!!!

159 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

230 days until my Fall Disney trip!

373 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow


----------



## Spotthecat

00000000!!!! We are driving to the port now woohoo! Disney Fantasy here we come!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

22 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow


Bon Voyage and see you in May.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

95 days until the WC MC.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

99 days! Double digit dance!!!


----------



## Oregon Bogey

7 DAYS...Sailing one week from today! Western Caribbean on the Fantasy... Already packed and ready to get out of the snow in the pacific northwest.


----------



## lizzyb

Dug720 said:


> 8 days until my Wonderful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Clothes are packed!!!!!!! I will be at LGA (ugh, but free flight on AA miles) one week from now preparing to board and fly to MCO for a day at Epcot and night at Art of Animation!!!
> 
> 159 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!
> 
> 230 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 373 days until my Dream February Break cruise!!



Getting close!



bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow



Awesome! Have an amazing time!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow



Take care of the Wonder for me and tell her I'll see her next week!!! And have a WONDERful time!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Take care of the Wonder for me and tell her I'll see her next week!!! And have a WONDERful time!!!


Will do!


----------



## Stratus22

Never mind


----------



## Dug720

7 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!

158 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

229 days until my Fall Disney trip!

370 days until my Magic-al February Break cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Today



Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Bon Voyage!!!


Soon we will be wishing you the same!


----------



## lizzyb

*201*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

94 days until the WC MC.


----------



## NC State

*11 weeks from today!*


----------



## BlueRibbon

15 days!!! Leaving on Feb 25 from Port Canaveral on the Dream!

Arriving in Orlando on Friday the 22nd, spending 3 nights at All Star Sports, then returning after the cruise to Port Orleans French Quarter. So the vacation really starts in 12 days!!


----------



## jenpink

90 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

157 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

228 days until my Fall Disney trip!

369 days until my Magic-al February Break cruise!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

93 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Trera

3, 35, 81 and 127 to go!


----------



## ChicosWife

219


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

235


----------



## lizzyb

_*200*_


----------



## bcwife76

41 days until our first GOLD cruise to Baja - people in my cruise group started receiving their booklets today! #bookletwatch2019 is in affect 
196 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!!
236 days until our first cruise on the Magic/first member cruise!


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

156 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

227 days until my Fall Disney trip!

368 days until my Magic-al February Break cruise!!


----------



## phins_jazy

254


----------



## Cruising Engineer

92 days until the WC MC.


----------



## ChicosWife

218


----------



## lizzyb

In the 100's.... *199!*


----------



## Tina Barnett

295 first time Disney Cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

155 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

226 days until my Fall Disney trip!

367 days until my Magic-al February Break cruise!!


----------



## darnheather

Last day of double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

39 days til our Spring Break baja cruise (yay, a new number in front! )
194 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
234 days until our first time on the magic and first members cruise!


----------



## Trera

1, 33, 79 and 125.

Cant wait to be on the Wonder tomorrow!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

91 days until the WC MC.


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Dug720

3 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! 

154 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

225 days until my Fall Disney trip!

366 days until my Magic-al February Break cruise!!


----------



## darnheather

First day of single digits. Today is my daughter's birthday so we have lots to celebrate!


----------



## jenushkask8s

5 days since debarkation of our last cruise. 

346 days until our next cruise!


----------



## Trera

About to sail away today on the Wonder. Hooray!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Trera said:


> About to sail away today on the Wonder. Hooray!


Bon Voyage, enjoy the cruise.  Take good care of the Wonder, we're on it in May.


----------



## Oregon Bogey

Hooray. Fly out tomorrow. Get on the Fantasy on Saturday! 2 days to go.


----------



## Dug720

2 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! This time tomorrow I'll be at LGA waiting to fly to WDW for a day at Epcot and night at AoA - then Sunday it's off to Port Canaveral!

153 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

224 days until my Fall Disney trip!

365 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Van Houten

50 days to our Fantasy cruise, completing grand slam, and cruising as gold for the first time.

178 days until Alaska repeat.


----------



## bobbiwoz

88

Just back from the Wonder and a Wonderful 4 night last minute booked cruise.


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> 88
> 
> Just back from the Wonder and a Wonderful 4 night last minute booked cruise.



Welcome back! How was it??


----------



## Cruising Engineer

89 days until the WC MC.    .... another zero bites the dust...
Wait, 3 months until the WC MC, sounds a _little_ better.


----------



## Rob1872

100 days to go!


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> 2 days until my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! This time tomorrow I'll be at LGA waiting to fly to WDW for a day at Epcot and night at AoA - then Sunday it's off to Port Canaveral!
> 
> 153 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!
> 
> 224 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 365 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!



Woohoo, have a fabulous times!!!! Congrats on the Grand Slam!!!


----------



## bcwife76

37 days until our first GOLD cruise!!! Our cruise doc booklet arrived today!
192 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
232 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## lizzyb

*196*


----------



## croozinaround

*399!!! *


----------



## Dug720

TOMORROW is my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Currently up and waitng for the shuttles to LGA to start from the hotel, then I am off to MCO for a day at Epcot!!

152 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

223 days until my Fall Disney trip!

364 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## DisneYE

Dug720 said:


> TOMORROW is my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Currently up and waitng for the shuttles to LGA to start from the hotel, then I am off to MCO for a day at Epcot!!



Have fun on your cruise!

20 days for us!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> TOMORROW is my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Currently up and waitng for the shuttles to LGA to start from the hotel, then I am off to MCO for a day at Epcot!!


Bon Voyage, have fun on your Grand Slam.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

88 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Aznaflacattack

15 days 7 hours 35 mins!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> TOMORROW is my Wonder-ful Winter Break cruise! Grand Slam!! Currently up and waitng for the shuttles to LGA to start from the hotel, then I am off to MCO for a day at Epcot!!
> 
> 152 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!
> 
> 223 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 364 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


Yeah!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Welcome back! How was it??


Just what we needed! We had excellent service, stateroom and dining.  We both enjoyed the food.  Our table mates were a couple from Canada, and dinner discussions were easy and interesting!  Thank you for asking!


----------



## Dug720

TODAY is my Wonder-ful Winter Break Grand Slam Cruise!!! The DCL bus picks up at noon at AoA!!!

151 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 

222 days until my Fall Disney trip!

363 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> TODAY is my Wonder-ful Winter Break Grand Slam Cruise!!! The DCL bus picks up at noon at AoA!!!
> 
> 151 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!
> 
> 222 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 363 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!



WONDERful!


----------



## bobbiwoz

86


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> WONDERful!



Thank you!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> TODAY is my Wonder-ful Winter Break Grand Slam Cruise!!! The DCL bus picks up at noon at AoA!!!


Whaa Whoo.  Have a great time on the Wonder.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Whaa Whoo.  Have a great time on the Wonder.



Thank you!


----------



## Theresa35

56 more days!! All I can think about is the amazing food!!


----------



## NZMUM

200 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
314 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
319 days until B2B on the Magic (& our first Marvel cruise).


----------



## JWG

12!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

90 days, 19 hours, 39 minutes. I check-in for the last time as silver tonight!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

*14 days!!!*


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Cruising Engineer

86 days until the WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

84 days until DVC West Coast cruising!


----------



## BananaCupCake

159 days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

227


----------



## Arianabtd

Just booked!! 81 more days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

85 days until the WC MC.  Snow storm today.  UNM closed  .


----------



## ChicosWife

211


----------



## bobbiwoz

83 days 16 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

84 days until the WC MC.  18 days until Spring Break.


----------



## ArsenalFan4Life

I just booked my first DCL. Only 387 days away!


----------



## darnheather

I can count on one hand!


----------



## revdon64

Just booked! Magic - Western Caribbean 5 night. 332 days!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

11 days 11 hours!!!


----------



## DrLolo

16 days to go!


----------



## lindsay0526

Too many... ...  122


----------



## bcwife76

32 days until our GOLDen Baja spring break cruise!
187 days until our anniversary return to Alaska
227 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!


----------



## Claireywalsh

185


----------



## Dug720

149 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

218 days until my Fall Disney trip!

359 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## tutumomickey

3 days until our 8th Panama crossing on the Wonder.


----------



## jenpink

80 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

82 days until DVC west Coast Cruise, plus we have ABD that begins before the cruise!


----------



## DisneYE

DrLolo said:


> 16 days to go!



Same! Same cruise I think then.
It's 15 now though 
Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyPups

Celebrating the big 4-0 on the Dream in 63 1/2 days. Yay!!!


----------



## disney789

79


----------



## ChicosWife

209


----------



## Cruising Engineer

83 Days until the WC MC.  So looking forward to this cruise.  Already piling on homework that has to be submitted the day after spring break.


----------



## PinMan

2 days


----------



## cougar87

51 days


----------



## lizzyb

*190*


----------



## DrLolo

DisneYE said:


> Same! Same cruise I think then.
> It's 15 now though
> Can't wait!



Fantasy EC? Can't wait!!! Taking our son on his 1st cruise to celebrate his 5th birthday, and mom & dad's 1st cruise in 5 years. We have MISSED cruising! We're really excited to try DCL after sailing Princess & RCCL.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

One week!!!

We are headed 95 South on our way to WDW now!!!


----------



## Dug720

148 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

217 days until my Fall Disney trip!

358 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

81


----------



## sptfr97

-189 until Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy (my grand slam cruise!)
-258 until Merrytime concierge cruise!


----------



## Arianabtd

75!


----------



## Trera

24 days, 70 days and 116 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

80


----------



## Dug720

147 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

216 days until my Fall Disney trip!

357 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## figmentfan0724

323...so far away


----------



## Cruising Engineer

81 days until the WC MC.


----------



## abja09

180 days until we are on the Magic sailing to Norway!


----------



## bobbiwoz

79 days, 17 hours!


----------



## Dug720

146 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

215 days until my Fall Disney trip!

356 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## rmcildw2m

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


210 days for me


----------



## Cruising Engineer

80 days until the WC MC.  Nice round number.  2 weeks until Spring Break.  Even a nicer number.


----------



## lizzyb

*187*


----------



## NC State

*9 Weeks!*


----------



## bcwife76

4 weeks today we will be boarding the Wonder in San Diego for our first GOLD cruise!!!
183 days until we are once again on the Wonder for our anniversary return to Alaska!
223 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> 4 weeks today we will be boarding the Wonder in San Diego for our first GOLD cruise!!!
> 183 days until we are once again on the Wonder for our anniversary return to Alaska!
> 223 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!



Curious since I believe you had your upcoming cruise booked before turning Gold... Did the system automatically adjust your online check-in and activity booking date or did you have to call them? My CC status has updated - did it even before I got to the airport on Thursday - but my check-in date for my July cruise is still showing the Silver timeframe.


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> Curious since I believe you had your upcoming cruise booked before turning Gold... Did the system automatically adjust your online check-in and activity booking date or did you have to call them? My CC status has updated - did it even before I got to the airport on Thursday - but my check-in date for my July cruise is still showing the Silver timeframe.



No, they didn't update on their own and to be honest, it's been a pain in the you-know-what! Like you, my actual CC status changed to Gold right away (was also at the airport on the way home and logged in lol). But my online check in dates never changed. So you know what I did? I would modify my current reservations - on one of them I changed the room, on another I made another payment - and that updated the check in date for me. So if you can modify your ressie in anyway, even just throw another $50 at it, then I bet your online check in date will change. If you call they will just tell you "oh it takes a while, oh clear your cookies " blah blah blah. For my DVC member cruise I was on the phone with DCL twice, they were no help. So I called DVC and the rep I spoke to was SO helpful. She got through to the IT dept of DCL and stayed on the phone with me until it was fixed. I'm not kidding, it took an hour.  Of course, the DVC cruise was the one cruise I was not able to modify online. A friend of mine recently got off her 5th cruise in January and has her 6th booked for October. Her date did not change either so a couple of days ago I told her to make a payment and voila, it updated!


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> No, they didn't update on their own and to be honest, it's been a pain in the you-know-what! Like you, my actual CC status changed to Gold right away (was also at the airport on the way home and logged in lol). But my online check in dates never changed. So you know what I did? I would modify my current reservations - on one of them I changed the room, on another I made another payment - and that updated the check in date for me. So if you can modify your ressie in anyway, even just throw another $50 at it, then I bet your online check in date will change. If you call they will just tell you "oh it takes a while, oh clear your cookies " blah blah blah. For my DVC member cruise I was on the phone with DCL twice, they were no help. So I called DVC and the rep I spoke to was SO helpful. She got through to the IT dept of DCL and stayed on the phone with me until it was fixed. I'm not kidding, it took an hour.  Of course, the DVC cruise was the one cruise I was not able to modify online. A friend of mine recently got off her 5th cruise in January and has her 6th booked for October. Her date did not change either so a couple of days ago I told her to make a payment and voila, it updated!



It's already paid off, and I have an aft balcony, so there's really nothing more to change. I'll get my TA on it. Thanks!


----------



## Laundress

27


----------



## Dug720

145 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

214 days until my Fall Disney trip!

355 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

78 Days! Until our West Coast DVC Member Cruise and ABD


(We have our first Celebrity Cruise in 12 days.  It’s going around the Horn of South America! We are going with good friends who were our neighbors when we lived in Ohio.  This cruise was on our friend’s Bucket List!)


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> 78 Days! Until our West Coast DVC Member Cruise and ABD
> 
> 
> (We have our first Celebrity Cruise in 12 days.  It’s going around the Horn of South America! We are going with good friends who were our neighbors when we lived in Ohio.  This cruise was on our friend’s Bucket List!)



Excited to hear your thoughts on Celebrity. I have it booked for Feb 2020 (Equinox in my case) and though my TA assures me I will love Celebrity, I cannot help but be anxious about it!


----------



## lorenni

Two and a half weeks and it can’t come soon enough. Booked a last minute cruise with DS as a reward for making it through a big March 1 deadline at work. Now I just have to make it through March 1!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Excited to hear your thoughts on Celebrity. I have it booked for Feb 2020 (Equinox in my case) and though my TA assures me I will love Celebrity, I cannot help but be anxious about it!


I noticed your upcoming cruises, and it influenced what I said in that post.
I sure will give a report.  This cruise is more about the destination than it is about the ship.  Our friends HAVE cruises on Celebrity, that’s why we picked it.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 145 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!
> 214 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 355 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


You changed your picture!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

79 days until the WC MC.    ...another zero bites the dust...


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> You changed your picture!



Yep! Felt like it was time for a change!


----------



## ChicosWife

206. Had to bump it out one day and change my ticker, since we are only flying out the day before the cruise, instead of 2.


----------



## Dug720

144 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

213 days until my Fall Disney trip!

354 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*185*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*220*


----------



## bobbiwoz

77


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> No, they didn't update on their own and to be honest, it's been a pain in the you-know-what! Like you, my actual CC status changed to Gold right away (was also at the airport on the way home and logged in lol). But my online check in dates never changed. So you know what I did? I would modify my current reservations - on one of them I changed the room, on another I made another payment - and that updated the check in date for me. So if you can modify your ressie in anyway, even just throw another $50 at it, then I bet your online check in date will change. If you call they will just tell you "oh it takes a while, oh clear your cookies " blah blah blah. For my DVC member cruise I was on the phone with DCL twice, they were no help. So I called DVC and the rep I spoke to was SO helpful. She got through to the IT dept of DCL and stayed on the phone with me until it was fixed. I'm not kidding, it took an hour.  Of course, the DVC cruise was the one cruise I was not able to modify online. A friend of mine recently got off her 5th cruise in January and has her 6th booked for October. Her date did not change either so a couple of days ago I told her to make a payment and voila, it updated!



Update! I'm all set with the correct check-in date now!

I'm not sure what did it - just time, my TA, or the email I sent asking about it. I'm guessing either the first or last. (I adore my TA and wouldn't trade her for the world, but I'm not sure she understood what I was asking regarding that since her reply to my email asking if she could check into it also asked about prepaid gratuities since that didn't show on the invoice I have from her. She forwarded me a copy of the email she had from DCL showing me as Gold and the prepaid gratuities.) I looked this morning and my check-in is now April 7 rather than the 22nd! I also got a reply from the email I'd sent DCL that said it should happen on its own and the "clear your cookies" thing.

But however it got done, it's all done now!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

5 days, 13 hours!!


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> Update! I'm all set with the correct check-in date now!
> 
> I'm not sure what did it - just time, my TA, or the email I sent asking about it. I'm guessing either the first or last. (I adore my TA and wouldn't trade her for the world, but I'm not sure she understood what I was asking regarding that since her reply to my email asking if she could check into it also asked about prepaid gratuities since that didn't show on the invoice I have from her. She forwarded me a copy of the email she had from DCL showing me as Gold and the prepaid gratuities.) I looked this morning and my check-in is now April 7 rather than the 22nd! I also got a reply from the email I'd sent DCL that said it should happen on its own and the "clear your cookies" thing.
> 
> But however it got done, it's all done now!



Oh fabulous!!! Yay!


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

45!


----------



## Laundress

25


----------



## Dug720

143 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

212 days until my Fall Disney trip!

353 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

76, 15 hours


----------



## NOLA_Tink

364 days!  We're finally (barely) below the 1 year mark!


----------



## Dug720

142 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

211 days until my Fall Disney trip!

352 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*183*


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Tomorrow!! 

We've had such a fun week at WDW!  The short Dream cruise will be icing on the cake!


----------



## bobbiwoz

75, 17hours


----------



## Dug720

141 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

210 days until my Fall Disney trip!

351 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*182*


----------



## bobbiwoz

74 days, 16 hours


----------



## DisneYE

8


----------



## DCLPrincess

31 days until my cruise but 25 days until I leave.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

75 days until the WC MC.  10 more days until Spring Break


----------



## bcwife76

23 days until our first GOLD cruise!
178 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
218 days until our first members cruise and first time on the Magic!

.....watch this space for something to possibly be added on Tuesday


----------



## ChicosWife

202, but when I come back from the weekend, we will be in the 100's!!!!


----------



## NZMUM

188 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
302 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
307 days until B2B on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

140 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

209 days until my Fall Disney trip!

350 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Arianabtd

70!


----------



## bobbiwoz

73days 3 hours


----------



## Dug720

139 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

208 days until my Fall Disney trip!

349 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*180*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

73 days until the WC MC.  One more long week of classes then Spring Break.


----------



## jenpink

70 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## bcwife76

21 days (3 weeks today) til we board the Wonder for our first Gold cruise!!
176 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
216 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!
.......let's see if another gets added on Tuesday


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

One week!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

UPDATE:  One class cancelled.  It's just that much closer to Spring Break and then the cruise.


----------



## hotshot146

116 days until our cruise on the dream


----------



## HuskyGal

6 days!


----------



## ctechbob

35 Long days until setting off on the Dream


----------



## Dug720

138 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

207 days until my Fall Disney trip!

348 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*179*


----------



## ChicosWife

I feel like the camel on the GEICO commercial... "Guess what day it is!" It's 199 day!!!! We are in the 100's!!! @Mario chacon


----------



## scgustafson

As of the opening of booking this morning, the highest official countdown number anyone can have is 575 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

71 days, 6 hours


----------



## suedon70

179 days until our 7-day Fantasy cruise!!!


----------



## Dug720

137 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

206 days until my Fall Disney trip!

347 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bcwife76

19 days until our first GOLD cruise!
174 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
214 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
Annnnndddddddd.....528 days until Northern Europe on the Magic!!!


----------



## Arianabtd

Found out another family member could come and just added them! So excited 

67 more days


----------



## Laundress

18 days to go 
Packing has begun


----------



## lizzyb

suedon70 said:


> 179 days until our 7-day Fantasy cruise!!!



We are on the same sailing!

*178 days!*


----------



## suedon70

lizzyb said:


> We are on the same sailing!
> 
> *178 days!*



That's awesome!


----------



## pixiedustedme

12 days.


----------



## tlprice

It should be 82, but had to move Alaska cruise to next year so now it is 453.  So depressing!  At least it's something to look forward to.


----------



## AngelDisney

Just booked yesterday! It will be our first time experiencing the Castaway Club Reception on a cruise. Can’t wait to see the Baltic countries!!


----------



## Dug720

136 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!!

205 days until my Fall Disney trip!

346 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

69


----------



## EMoy

bcwife76 said:


> 19 days until our first GOLD cruise!
> 174 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
> 214 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
> Annnnndddddddd.....528 days until Northern Europe on the Magic!!!



Bcwife, I'm trying to obtain a mug that I saw on the Magic a few weeks ago and I didn't get to purchase. I can't get it ANYWHERE online. Would you have any interest in buying it for me and shipping it to me? I'd even throw in enough extra money for a drink or two for doing me a solid!


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

just got our 7 night western Caribbean booked, 457 days to go.


----------



## bcwife76

EMoy said:


> Bcwife, I'm trying to obtain a mug that I saw on the Magic a few weeks ago and I didn't get to purchase. I can't get it ANYWHERE online. Would you have any interest in buying it for me and shipping it to me? I'd even throw in enough extra money for a drink or two for doing me a solid!



I'm not sailing on the Magic until October so if you can wait until then, sure. You can send me a PM once you've reached 10 replies on the DisBoards and we can sort something out.


----------



## mmmears

Can I just say many, many days?  More than 500...


----------



## Dug720

136 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 133 days to POP!

204 days until my Fall Disney trip!

345 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*176*


----------



## bobbiwoz

68 days 3 hours


----------



## Dug720

135 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!! 133 days to POP!

203 days until my Fall Disney trip! (This one is up in the air pending how chaotic it seems like it's going to be even if avoiding Studios like the plague. First test will be ADR day in 23 days - if even the easy to get ones are hard, I'm out. Eat the MNSSHP cost and the change fee for my air tickets to use those for another trip. Second will be reports in early Sept (I'll wait until after Labor Day) since it's a room-only. If other parks are insane, I'm out. Life is too short!!)

344 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Trera

10 days, 56 days, 102 days, 477 days, and 566 days! See below for ships and itineraries.


----------



## suedon70

175 days til' 7-Night Fantasy...


----------



## Cruising Engineer

68 days until the WC MC.  Starting Spring Break today. Yahoo.


----------



## Geomom

513 days until our first Dream cruise!  Lol.  I'm just happy to have another cruise booked!


----------



## bobbiwoz

67 days until the West Coast DVC Members Cruise

But only two days until our Celebrity Cruise around the Horn of South America.  Most of our excursions are nature based.  We hope to see much sea life, penguins and glaciers.  I will miss posting here for awhile.


----------



## Trera

bobbiwoz said:


> 67 days until the West Coast DVC Members Cruise
> 
> But only two days until our Celebrity Cruise around the Horn of South America.  Most of our excursions are nature based.  We hope to see much sea life, penguins and glaciers.  I will miss posting here for awhile.


We are not DVC members but was curious how the cruise is.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Trera said:


> We are not DVC members but was curious how the cruise is.


There is so much controversy here as to whether it is worth it or not.  They are more expensive than regular DCL cruises, BUT they are chock full of extra Disney experiences.  They have Disney Imagineers, executives, performers and others who give a host of insights into the company.

This guest had a very unique specialty.  He made pancakes in the form of characters. 


Stacia was there

 


We enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> There is so much controversy here as to whether it is worth it or not.  They are more expensive than regular DCL cruises, BUT they are chock full of extra Disney experiences.  They have Disney Imagineers, executives, performers and others who give a host of insights into the company.  This guest had a very unique specialty.  He made pancakes in the form of characters. Stacia was there  We enjoy the entertainment.


We can't wait to find out what's going on for our first members cruise.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Today's our 1 year anniversary...

….of booking our first Disney Cruise


Only 106 more days to go


----------



## NC State

*50 days!*


----------



## bcwife76

16 days until our first GOLD cruise!
171 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
211 days until our first time on the Magic and first DVC members cruise!
525 days until our northern Europe cruise!


----------



## travelmomof3

We have 387 days   Our first cruise ever!  Our kids have been begging to do a DCL cruise for a long time and we are finally going for NEXT year's spring break!  It feels forever away, although I know it will be here before we know it!


----------



## Dug720

134 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

202 days until my Fall Disney trip! (This one is up in the air pending how chaotic it seems like it's going to be even if avoiding Studios like the plague. First test will be ADR day in 23 days - if even the easy to get ones are hard, I'm out. Eat the MNSSHP cost and the change fee for my air tickets to use those for another trip. Second will be reports in early Sept (I'll wait until after Labor Day) since it's a room-only. If other parks are insane, I'm out. Life is too short!!)

343 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## DVCFamily92

90 Days from today. Online Checked In and reserved Palo Brunch!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

66 days until West Coast DVCMC


----------



## bobbiwoz

Leaving today on Celebrity Eclipse

65 Days until the DVCMC of the West Coast, San Diego San Francisco, Victoria and Vancouver.


----------



## lizzyb

*173*


----------



## Dug720

133 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

201 days until my Fall Disney trip! (This one is up in the air pending how chaotic it seems like it's going to be even if avoiding Studios like the plague. First test will be ADR day in 23 days - if even the easy to get ones are hard, I'm out. Eat the MNSSHP cost and the change fee for my air tickets to use those for another trip. Second will be reports in early Sept (I'll wait until after Labor Day) since it's a room-only. If other parks are insane, I'm out. Life is too short!!)

342 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

66 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Dug720

132 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

200 days until my Fall Disney trip! (This one is up in the air pending how chaotic it seems like it's going to be even if avoiding Studios like the plague. First test will be ADR day in 23 days - if even the easy to get ones are hard, I'm out. Eat the MNSSHP cost and the change fee for my air tickets to use those for another trip. Second will be reports in early Sept (I'll wait until after Labor Day) since it's a room-only. If other parks are insane, I'm out. Life is too short!!)

341 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

65 days until the WC MC.


----------



## ChicosWife

192


----------



## bobbiwoz

63


----------



## Arianabtd

60!


----------



## Dug720

131 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

199 days until my Fall Disney trip! (This one is up in the air pending how chaotic it seems like it's going to be even if avoiding Studios like the plague. First test will be ADR day in 23 days - if even the easy to get ones are hard, I'm out. Eat the MNSSHP cost and the change fee for my air tickets to use those for another trip. Second will be reports in early Sept (I'll wait until after Labor Day) since it's a room-only. If other parks are insane, I'm out. Life is too short!!)

340 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Dug720

130 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

198 days until my Fall Disney trip!

339 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## jenpink

60 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## disney789

59


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

31! One month!


----------



## mammacaryn




----------



## TXAg83

With the blizzard conditions we're having in Colorado all day today and into tomorrow, I can't wait for our EC cruise just 9 days away. ️


----------



## tlprice

445


----------



## Dug720

129 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

197 days until my Fall Disney trip!

338 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*169*


----------



## bobbiwoz

61


----------



## Dug720

128 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

196 days until my Fall Disney trip!

337 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

60!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

YEAH...the BIG 6-0 days, two quick months,  0.17th of a year, until WC MC.  Spring break is almost over.


----------



## ChicosWife

188 BUT only 99 until Check-in!!!


----------



## bcwife76

9 days until our first cruise as GOLD! Single digit day! 
164 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
204 days until our first members cruise and first time on the Magic!
518 days until our northern europe cruise!


----------



## Shir Kahn

9 more days for us!


----------



## Dug720

127 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

195 days until my Fall Disney trip!

336 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

59


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Yahoo...59 days until the WC MC.......And another zero bites the dust......


----------



## lizzyb

*167*


----------



## Dug720

126 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

194 days until my Fall Disney trip!

335 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 10 days, 56 days, 102 days, 477 days, and 566 days! See below for ships and itineraries.


1 day.......47 days, 91 days, 468 days and 556 days.


----------



## Arianabtd

55


----------



## Cruising Engineer

58 days until the WC MC.     Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## bobbiwoz

58 Days until DVC West Coast Member Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

57, 16 hours


----------



## Dug720

125 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

193 days until my Fall Disney trip!

334 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Laundress

6 days to go


----------



## ladyofthetramp

60  to our Grand Slam on the Fantasy!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 1 day.......47 days, 91 days, 468 days and 556 days.


We are headed to the port shortly!

Then 46 days, 90 days, 467 days and 555 days.


----------



## mammacaryn




----------



## lizzyb

*165*


----------



## Dug720

124 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

192 days until my Fall Disney trip!

333 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## bobbiwoz

56


----------



## Dug720

123 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

191 days until my Fall Disney trip!

332 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*163*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

56 days until the WC MC.    First Day of Spring


----------



## bobbiwoz

55 days


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

60 Disney app days


----------



## CamDisDay

163 days 14 hours 12 minutes....I'm so ready for a vacation lol


----------



## NC State

38 more days to board as GOLD level!


----------



## bcwife76

4 days until our first GOLD cruise, to Baja!!!  (3 more sleeps until we fly out!) 
159 days until our anniversary return to Alaska 
199 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic (yay, under 200!) 
513 days until our cruise through Northern Europe


----------



## chrisxtwo

lizzyb said:


> *163*





CamDisDay said:


> 163 days 14 hours 12 minutes....I'm so ready for a vacation lol



Are you both on the Fantasy?  

163 days for us!!!


----------



## kaseyC

1 day until our SoCal Disneyland Short Escape ABD

4 days until our Spring Break Wonder cruise


----------



## Dug720

122 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!!

190 days until my Fall Disney trip!

331 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

chrisxtwo said:


> Are you both on the Fantasy?
> 
> 163 days for us!!!





Yes, we are!

*162!*


----------



## Van Houten

16 days until our Fantasy cruise, 144 days until Alaska, and a long 503 days until the following one.  Need to work on that.


----------



## DCLPrincess

11 days til my cruise but only 5 days til I leave.


----------



## kaseyC

0 days until our SoCal Disneyland Short Escape ( no idea why my count down hasn’t moved from 2 days) 

3 days until our Spring Break Wonder cruise


----------



## tidefan

467 days until the 12-night Greek Isles cruise!  (Have 2 Princess Cruises and an Aulani trip to keep me occupied until then...)


----------



## bobbiwoz

53 days


----------



## Laundress

2 sleeps left until we are finally back on the Wonder


----------



## Dug720

121 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 118 days to WDW and POP!

189 days until my Fall Disney trip!

330 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*161*


----------



## Arianabtd

50


----------



## ChicosWife

181


----------



## bcwife76

Laundress said:


> 2 sleeps left until we are finally back on the Wonder




See you onboard!!!!! We fly out in the morning!!


----------



## bcwife76

Less than 48 hours before we board the Wonder for our first GOLD cruise (~15 hours til we fly out!)

157 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!

197 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!

511 days until Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## TXAg83

Tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## jenpink

50 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

In 52 days!


----------



## Dug720

120 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 117 days to WDW and POP!

188 days until my Fall Disney trip!

329 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*160*


----------



## NC State

35 days!


----------



## Dug720

119 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 116 days to WDW and POP!

187 days until my Fall Disney trip!

328 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

52 days until the WC MC.


----------



## Laundress

Zero. Just boarded


----------



## Ross Powell

300!!!!!


----------



## lklgoodman

Still a long 299 days


----------



## Dug720

lklgoodman said:


> Still a long 299 days



At least you're under 300!!


----------



## Dug720

118 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 115 days to WDW and POP!

186 days until my Fall Disney trip!

327 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

193


----------



## ChicosWife

178


----------



## lizzyb

*168*


----------



## Dug720

117 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 114 days to WDW and POP!

185 days until my Fall Disney trip!

326 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## lizzyb

*167*


----------



## Theresa35

19!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

4


----------



## bobbiwoz

49 days!


----------



## Dug720

116 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 113 days to WDW and POP!

184 days until my Fall Disney trip!

325 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!


----------



## Arianabtd

45!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

49 days until the WC MC.     another zero bites the dust


----------



## bobbiwoz

48 days, 6 hours


----------



## lizzyb

*156*


----------



## Dug720

115 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 112 days to WDW and POP!

183 days until my Fall Disney trip!

324 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## NC State

30 days!


----------



## DisneYE

Just PIF so I'll be on here from time to time to countdown.

*120*


----------



## ChicosWife

175


----------



## ladyofthetramp

50 to the Grand Slam!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47


----------



## Dug720

114 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 111 days to WDW and POP!

182 days until my Fall Disney trip!

323 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*154*


----------



## Trera

35, 79, 456 and 544 days.


----------



## CamDisDay

chrisxtwo said:


> Are you both on the Fantasy?
> 
> 163 days for us!!!


 
Sure am!!!


----------



## FastPasser.

Tomorrow on the Fantasy.


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

14!


----------



## bobbiwoz

45 days until DVC Member Cruise

But our Adventure by Disney begins two days before that.


----------



## Dug720

113 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 110 days to WDW and POP!

181 days until my Fall Disney trip!

322 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lklgoodman

Moana just came on tv.  I think I've seen this movie about 50 times, if not more.  Saw it for the first time on the Fantasy.  Every time I see it, I want to be on a cruise NOW!!!  Just 293 more days to go until another trip on the Fantasy.


----------



## lizzyb

*152*


----------



## Dug720

112 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 109 days to WDW and POP!

180 days until my Fall Disney trip!

321 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

44 days, 4 hours


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## WanderingAlice

Just booked today! 246 days!


----------



## Dug720

111 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 108 days to WDW and POP!

179 days until my Fall Disney trip!

320 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*151*


----------



## Arianabtd

40!


----------



## Kennywood

After all this waiting, we're now able to say, "our cruise....*next month!*"


----------



## TinknPink

33 days until Mexican Riviera on the Wonder
393 days until Cruisin to Hawaii on the Wonder

Soooo excited.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

44 days until the WC MC.  Only 10 more class days this semester.


----------



## bcwife76

147 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
187 days until our first time on the Magic and first Members cruise!
501 days until we sail to Northern Europe!


----------



## jenpink

40 days until we are back on the Magic.  Next month


----------



## lizzyb

*150*


----------



## Dug720

110 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 107 days to WDW and POP!

178 days until my Fall Disney trip!

319 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## NC State

25 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

42 days to cruise  40 days to ABD!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## disney789

39 days! First time on the classic ships.


----------



## Dug720

109 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 106 days to WDW and POP!

177 days until my Fall Disney trip!

318 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*149*


----------



## The Sasquatch

8 days until the Dream!


----------



## robhawk

88 days to Seattle, Alaska, and Vancouver


----------



## bobbiwoz

41 days, 9 hours


----------



## Dug720

108 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 105 days to WDW and POP!

176 days until my Fall Disney trip!

317 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*148.. these days can't come fast enough!*


----------



## Trera

29, 125, 450 and 538 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

40 days!


----------



## Dug720

107 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 104 days to WDW and POP!

175 days until my Fall Disney trip!

316 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*147*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

It's the big Four-Ohhh (no not my birthday, but I wish) days until the WC MC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

39 days!

I have begun riding my bike to practice for the bike ride that’s part of the ABD in San Francisco.  I hope I am confident enough to do it, but I could use any and all exercise regardless.


----------



## Luv2PixieDust

350 days.....and can't wait!  My first Disney Cruise and looking forward to just planning for it


----------



## WanderingAlice

240 days


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

7!


----------



## Dug720

106 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! Check in tonight!! First cruise as GOLD!! 103 days to WDW and POP!

174 days until my Fall Disney trip!

315 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## CPME

412 days - it seems painfully long 

14 days since Disneyland Paris though


----------



## Arianabtd

35


----------



## Cruising Engineer

39 days until the WC MC.    ...and another zero bites the dust....


----------



## NC State

21 days!


----------



## bcwife76

142 days until our return to Alaska!
182 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!
496 days (finally under 500) til we sail through Northern Europe!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

287 days until Disney Wonder out of San Juan. 
7 days since Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## Dug720

105 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! Check in COMPLETE!! First cruise as GOLD!! 102 days to WDW and POP!

173 days until my Fall Disney trip!

314 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## jalapeno_pretzel

20 days!


----------



## Glenn3484

1 Day! We leave tomorrow!


----------



## jenpink

35 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## sm4987

1 day!


----------



## lizzyb

*145*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

181


----------



## tutumomickey

20 days to the Mexican Riviera on the Wonder.


----------



## Dug720

104 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 101 days to WDW and POP!

172 days until my Fall Disney trip!

313 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*144*


----------



## DisneyPups

18 days. (40th birthday at Cinderella's Castle in 23 days!)


----------



## NC State

19 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

I actually have 3 DCL-related countdown widgets on my phone, which tell me that we have 75 days until check-in and 164 days (or 23 weeks) until our cruise!


----------



## fredandkell

Popping on here to say I bought my plane tix today for the Bermuda cruise! Woohoo! 166 more days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

37 days until the WC MC.  25 days until the end of the semester.


----------



## disney789

33 days! Luggage tags arrived today!


----------



## Dug720

103 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 100 days to WDW and POP!

171 days until my Fall Disney trip!

312 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*143*


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

40 DCL app days


----------



## lizzyb

*142*


----------



## Dug720

102 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 99 days to WDW and POP! Double Digit Dance!!

170 days until my Fall Disney trip!

311 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## ChicosWife

162


----------



## Cruising Engineer

35 days until the WC MC,


----------



## Dug720

101 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 98 days to WDW and POP!

169 days until my Fall Disney trip!

310 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## lizzyb

*141*


----------



## Arianabtd

30!


----------



## Redrosie2010

150! Cannot wait!


----------



## Theresa35

3!!!! Leaving for Florida tomorrow!!


----------



## WanderingAlice

234!


----------



## NZMUM

147 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
261 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
266 days until B2B on the Magic.


----------



## jenpink

30 days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

100 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 97 days to WDW and POP!

168 days until my Fall Disney trip!

309 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

1! We fly to Orlando today!


----------



## lizzyb

*140*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

33 days until the WC MC.  Only 6 more "class periods" for this semester.


----------



## NC State

15 days!


----------



## bcwife76

136 days until we return to Alaska (1 month til check in!)
176 days until our first member cruise and first time on the Magic!
490 days until we sail through Northern Europe!


----------



## ChicosWife

160


----------



## Rvillediser

14!


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## Dug720

99 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 96 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

167 days until my Fall Disney trip!

308 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

819 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*139*


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

0! Just got on the DCL bus!


----------



## soniam

Too long! July 2020



Dug720 said:


> 308 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!



Did Celebrity for the first time last year. It was amazing! DH and I probably won't do another cruise line on our own again. We enjoy DCL but mostly do it for our son.


----------



## Dug720

soniam said:


> Too long! July 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Did Celebrity for the first time last year. It was amazing! DH and I probably won't do another cruise line on our own again. We enjoy DCL but mostly do it for our son.



Hey, I have you beat for my NCL Cruise! That is July 2021!

Thanks! The owner of the travel agency I use (she is not my direct agent, but she offers advice) has said I will love Celebrity! Might have to try the Edge another time to hopefully sail with Captain Kate and maybe get to meet BugNaked (her elf Sphinx cat who sails with her).

I do still love DCL though.


----------



## Dug720

98 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 95 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

166 days until my Fall Disney trip!

307 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

818 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Jottmom

40 Days!


----------



## lizzyb

*138*


----------



## bobbiwoz

30 until DVC Member Cruise


----------



## go oilers go

*14 short days until we sail on the Wonder!*


----------



## Dug720

97 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 94 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

165 days until my Fall Disney trip!

306 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

817 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*137*


----------



## Theresa35

0!!! We board the Dream today!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

200!!!


----------



## oufpat

We are down to 3, it's getting real now!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Theresa35 said:


> 0!!! We board the Dream today!


That’s great!  Enjoy!


----------



## ChicosWife

157


----------



## Cruising Engineer

30 days, one month, until the WC MC.


----------



## Dug720

96 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 93 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

164 days until my Fall Disney trip!

305 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

816 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

28 days, 17 hours


----------



## lizzyb

*136*


----------



## ChicosWife

156


----------



## Arianabtd

25!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

29 days until the WC MC .....   .. and another zero bites the dust ..


----------



## JARNJ3

Down to 58!!!!!!!   Still no cabin assignment


----------



## rajahfan7

I impulsively booked a cruise for next March this morning, so a little under 365! Oops


----------



## Dug720

JARNJ3 said:


> Down to 58!!!!!!!   Still no cabin assignment



GTY or *GT? If the first, it will likely be any day now. If the second, you've got about 44 days or so to wait. At least. Either can be as late as embarkation day.


----------



## JARNJ3

Dug720 said:


> GTY or *GT? If the first, it will likely be any day now. If the second, you've got about 44 days or so to wait. At least. Either can be as late as embarkation day.



GTY - good to know     Do they email me?  Or I find out when I sign in?  I naively check for Palo brunch availability - hah.   

Hopefully, I can snag a reservation when we board - first timer here - so the odds were very against me obtaining one.  Though I did get a dinner reservation on Pirate night (wasn't looking forward to that food.....)


----------



## Dug720

JARNJ3 said:


> GTY - good to know     Do they email me?  Or I find out when I sign in?  I naively check for Palo brunch availability - hah.
> 
> Hopefully, I can snag a reservation when we board - first timer here - so the odds were very against me obtaining one.  Though I did get a dinner reservation on Pirate night (wasn't looking forward to that food.....)



No. It will just show up on your reservation when you log in.


----------



## tlprice

151 until our Transatlantic cruise!  (It was WAY too long until our next cruise and then I found this one would work so I'm so excited!)
411 until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## Dug720

95 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 92 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

163 days until my Fall Disney trip!

304 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

815 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## jenpink

25 days until we are back on the Magic.  23 days until we leave for Florida


----------



## lizzyb

*135*


----------



## Lisa F

310!


----------



## mmouse37

30 days until the May 18th Fantasy!!!  My 60th Birthday cruise.  Yay!!!

MJ


----------



## jenpink

mmouse37 said:


> 30 days until the May 18th Fantasy!!!  My 60th Birthday cruise.  Yay!!!
> 
> MJ


I celebrated my 50th birthday last May on the Fantasy.   Have a great birthday!!


----------



## mmouse37

jenpink said:


> I celebrated my 50th birthday last May on the Fantasy.   Have a great birthday!!



Thank you!!!!

MJ


----------



## at227

86 days!


----------



## Dug720

94 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 91 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

162 days until my Fall Disney trip!

303 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

814 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Under 30!  29 days to the grand slam on the Fantasy!


----------



## lizzyb

134


----------



## NC State

9 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

26 days, 13 hours


----------



## mmouse37

ladyofthetramp said:


> Under 30!  29 days to the grand slam on the Fantasy!



May 18th cruise?  If so, see you onboard!!

MJ


----------



## jessicag13

191 days, 8h 43m 10s
and i just paid the balance today, so now i have NOTHING to do until check-in & activities in... 101 days 8h 43m 5s... lol
can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

27 days until the WC MC.  Only 2 weeks left for the semester (4 class days).  One presentation and one paper to go.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

mmouse37 said:


> May 18th cruise?  If so, see you onboard!!
> 
> MJ



Yes- see you there!


----------



## tutumomickey

9 days to  Mexican Riviera twin granddaughter first birthday cruise-7 days till the zoo and Sea World in San Diego.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

30 DCL app days


----------



## Dug720

93 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 90 days to WDW and POP! DOUBLE DIGITS FOR BOTH!!!

161 days until my Fall Disney trip!

302 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

813 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*133*


----------



## Natalie Perez

9 days until we are on the Wonder!! Yay!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

168


----------



## Dug720

92 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 89 days to WDW and POP! Time to make sure I'm good with my stuff booked before the Silvers can book!

160 days until my Fall Disney trip!

301 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

812 days until Pride of America kicks off my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

25 days until the WC MC.  Weeeee ....Mickey is sliding down the castle to the finish line


----------



## tutumomickey

8 days until the Wonder. Let the packing frenzy begin.


----------



## knewton64

179 more days!-



Ttfn


----------



## Dug720

91 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 88 days to WDW and POP! Time to make sure I'm good with my stuff booked before the Silvers can book!

159 days until my Fall Disney trip!

300 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (Though...debating changing to Edge Western which would be a day later...)

811 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## NC State

6 days!


----------



## lizzyb

131


----------



## Arianabtd

20!


----------



## nancyjo1998

71 days until our pre cruise vacation to Seattle and Vancouver! 
77 days until our first gold cruise - Alaskan 9 night!


----------



## Disney_Life84

53 days to go!


----------



## bcwife76

127 days until our anniversary return to Alaska, getting closer to Gold check in time

167 days until our first cruise on the Magic and first members cruise! 

481 days until we sail to Northern Europe on the Magic


----------



## jenpink

20 days until we are back on the Magic.  18 days before we leave for Florida


----------



## Dug720

90 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 87 days to WDW and POP! 

158 days until my Fall Disney trip!

299 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (Though...debating changing to Edge Western which would be a day later...)

810 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*130*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 29, 125, 450 and 538 days.


11, 197, 432, and 520 days


----------



## mills10

Finally under a year!! 362 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

150


----------



## Cruising Engineer

23 days until the WC MC.  Just check out Sept 2020 cruise: 499 days.  At least it's under 500 thus noteworthy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

21


----------



## bobbiwoz

mills10 said:


> Finally under a year!! 362 days!


And a year goes by quickly!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

22 days until the WC MC.  Only 2 weeks left in the semester.  That's 4 class days and one proposal paper to go.


----------



## ChicosWife

149


----------



## Dug720

89 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 86 days to WDW and POP! 

157 days until my Fall Disney trip!

298 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (Though...debating changing to Edge Western which would be a day later...)

809 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*129*


----------



## Jonathan W Jones

3 and 67


----------



## at227

79!!


----------



## darnheather

I don't know for sure and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Dug720

88 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 85 days to WDW and POP! 

156 days until my Fall Disney trip!

297 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

808 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## DisneyPups

2 days til the cruise, 5 days til WDW and 6 days til 40!  I can NOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

21 days until the WC MC, three weeks !!!!


----------



## darnheather

DisneyPups said:


> 2 days til the cruise, 5 days til WDW and 6 days til 40!  I can NOT WAIT!!!!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

20 days


----------



## Dug720

87 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 84 days to WDW and POP! 

155 days until my Fall Disney trip!

296 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

807 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

15 days!


----------



## NC State

2 days!


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

FINALLY booked the cruise we've been eyeing for months! We depart in *30 days* on the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

162


----------



## Cruising Engineer

20 days until the WC MC.     Only ONE class day left in the semester.


----------



## lizzyb

*127*


----------



## Dug720

86 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 83 days to WDW and POP! 

154 days until my Fall Disney trip!

295 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

806 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

18 days!


----------



## Arianabtd

15!


----------



## bcwife76

122 days until we head back to Alaska!!
162 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
476 days until we head to Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## jenpink

15 days until we are back on the Magic.  13 days before we leave for Florida


----------



## Dug720

85 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 82 days to WDW and POP! 

153 days until my Fall Disney trip!

294 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

805 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

17 days, 16 hours!


----------



## Jonathan W Jones

Today is the day!


----------



## lizzyb

*125*


----------



## daisyx3

53 days until our 4 night Dream double dip.
399 days until our Fantasy Eastern--first gold CC cruise.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Sorry I did not resize it but this cruise is a BIG deal...


----------



## Dug720

DIS_MIKE said:


> Sorry I did not resize it but this cruise is a BIG deal...



No problem! There are bigger pictures on the pic of the day and food porn threads!


----------



## oufpat

We disembarked the Magic this past Wednesday and will be sailing on her again in 133 days!


----------



## Dug720

84 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 81 days to WDW and POP! 

152 days until my Fall Disney trip!

293 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

804 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Sammie79

15 days until our first DCL cruise on Dream!


----------



## Dug720

83 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 80 days to WDW and POP! 

151 days until my Fall Disney trip!

292 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

803 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

20 DCL app days


----------



## lizzyb

*123*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Sweet 16 days until the WC MC.  Last week of class.  Rushing to finish a paper.  Can't wait to get on the Wonder.


----------



## disney789

12 days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

158


----------



## DIS_MIKE

11 days but the vacation starts a day earlier.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

18...


----------



## ChicosWife

143


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 11, 197, 432, and 520 days


4, 190, 425 and 513!


----------



## bobbiwoz

15


----------



## Dug720

82 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 79 days to WDW and POP! 

150 days until my Fall Disney trip!

291 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

802 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*122*


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 days, 14 hours


----------



## Pappert

179


----------



## bcwife76

118 days until we return to Alaska!

158 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!

327 days until we head to Kauai and Aulani!

472 days until we sail through Europe on the Magic!


----------



## Old Rick

192


----------



## Dug720

81 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 78 days to WDW and POP! 

149 days until my Fall Disney trip!

290 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

801 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*121*


----------



## Arianabtd

10!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 4, 190, 425 and 513!


2, 188, 423 and 511


----------



## bobbiwoz

13days, 14 hours


----------



## at227

72!! Just over 2 months now!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Single digit dance....9 to go.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

14 days until the WC MC.  Still working on that proposal paper.  Tomorrow is last class day for the semester. YES !!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 14 days until the WC MC.  Still working on that proposal paper.  Tomorrow is last class day for the semester. YES !!!!!


Best wishes for your success as you finish your proposal!


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

151! Just booked the Vancouver to San Diego repo—first non-Caribbean cruise, first time on the Wonder!


----------



## WanderingAlice

Exactly 7 months...December 2nd  it seems so much longer when I say it that way..


----------



## jenpink

10 days until we are back on the Magic.  8 days until we fly to Florida


----------



## Dug720

80 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 77 days to WDW and POP! 

148 days until my Fall Disney trip!

289 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

800 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

12 days 15 hours


----------



## Kelly Robinson

28 days!!! 1st Disney cruise and I already know it won’t be my last


----------



## lizzyb

*120*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

13 days until the WC MC.  Baker's dozen days.    Classes are done for the semester.     Proposal paper is in review.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

190 days!!


----------



## NZMUM

126 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
240 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
245 days until we return to the Magic.
250 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.


----------



## Dug720

79 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 76 days to WDW and POP! 

147 days until my Fall Disney trip!

288 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

799 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*119*


----------



## Trera

About to leave for the port around 10:00 am this morning. Hoping to be on the Dream by 11:30!


----------



## ChicosWife

139


----------



## GoJetsGo

Got back 3 weeks ago.  Next trip 330 days out.


----------



## Dug720

78 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 75 days to WDW and POP! 

146 days until my Fall Disney trip!

287 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

798 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*118*


----------



## ladyofthetramp

14...   The longest part of this countdown feels like it has been this past week!


----------



## Arianabtd

7!


----------



## Dug720

77 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 74 days to WDW and POP! 

145 days until my Fall Disney trip!

286 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

797 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*117*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

10 days until the WC MC.    The semester is over.    The paper is in.   
NOW I can start planning the cruise.     Making door magnets.


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days 

However, we leave next Sunday!!


----------



## lizzyb

bobbiwoz said:


> 9 days
> 
> However, we leave next Sunday!!



So close! You must be so excited!


----------



## Dug720

76 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 73 days to WDW and POP! 

144 days until my Fall Disney trip!

285 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

796 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## WDWLODGE

14


----------



## Cruising Engineer

9 days until the WC MC.  Single digit


----------



## Arianabtd

5!


----------



## Trera

Got off the Dream today......................183, 418, and 506.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

151 days......


----------



## ChicosWife

136


----------



## DIS_MIKE

5 days left. Got my cruise docs today!


----------



## bcwife76

112 days until our anniversary return to Alaska - online check in/booking this coming Sunday night!

152 days until our first time on the Magic and first member cruise!

321 days until we head to Kauai and Aulani!

466 days until we sail through Northern Europe!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

14 days! Can't believe at this time in 2 weeks we'll be settling into our room on our first-ever DCL cruise!


----------



## jenpink

5 days until we are back on the Magic.  3 days until we leave for Florida.


----------



## Dug720

75 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 72 days to WDW and POP! 

143 days until my Fall Disney trip!

284 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

795 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*115*


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 15 hours


----------



## Arianabtd

At the airport waiting to go to orlando! (and Disney world of course...) 3 more days


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days, 13 hours

This means we board in one week!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Currently packing 2 days to go .


----------



## Dug720

74 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 71 days to WDW and POP! 

142 days until my Fall Disney trip!

283 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

794 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## disney789

3 days!


----------



## jenpink

3 days before we are back on the Magic.  We leave  tomorrow for Florida


----------



## Sammie79

4 days until our first DCL cruise on Dream!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

10 DCL app days


----------



## lizzyb

*113*


----------



## jvncnt

22 days now that the CBJ are knocked out of the Stanley Cup Playoffs!  We were going to have to eat the cruise costs since we have season tickets and couldn't miss games if they made it to the finals!


----------



## Dug720

73 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 70 days to WDW and POP! 

141 days until my Fall Disney trip!

282 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

793 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## rwcmath

235


----------



## lizzyb

*112*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Member Cruise is in 4 days, 16 hours!


----------



## Dug720

72 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 69 days to WDW and POP! 

140 days until my Fall Disney trip!

281 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

792 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

5 days until the WC MC.


----------



## mum2princesses

*107 *more days till we sail away to Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## Dopey416

34 Days until we board the Magic in Civitavecchia


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

148


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

9! It's single digit dance day!


----------



## bcwife76

mum2princesses said:


> *107 *more days till we sail away to Alaska on the Wonder!



We must be on the same cruise? August 26th to Alaska!


----------



## bcwife76

108 days until our anniversary return to Alaska - Gold check in this Sunday night!!!!! Woohoo!!!
148 days until our first time on the Magic and first DVC member cruise!
317 days until Kauai & Aulani for spring break!
462 days until we sail Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## jlynch924

237 days until we hit the Caribbean on the Wonder.


----------



## DVCFamily92

27 Days, too many


----------



## CarrieAP

On the Fantasy tomorrow! Winding up our pre-cruise stay at Universal. Will be tough competition to see if DCL can top the service we’ve experienced  here!


----------



## jenpink




----------



## Arianabtd

Today!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days, 16 hours!


----------



## Dug720

71 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 68 days to WDW and POP! 

139 days until my Fall Disney trip!

280 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

791 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Currently enjoying my time at POR. Only a few hours to go until the DCL Transfer bus comes around (noon). They grabbed the luggage at 8am. We had 4 bags and tipped $5.

I’ll be on the Fantasy in a few hours.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

4 days until the WC MC.


----------



## lizzyb

*111*


----------



## Dug720

70 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 67 days to WDW and POP! 

138 days until my Fall Disney trip!

279 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

790 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

6!!!  My family needs to pack!


----------



## lizzyb

*110!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

And we leave today.  ABD in Disneyland and San Francisco begins tomorrow!

Safe travel to all who are traveling!

Happy Mother’s Day to all who are Celebrating!

Bobbi


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 400155
> 
> 
> 
> And we leave today.  ABD in Disneyland and San Francisco begins tomorrow!
> 
> Safe travel to all who are traveling!
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all who are Celebrating!
> 
> Bobbi



Interested to hear about the Disneyland ABD! Considering changing my Feb break plans to that since the Equinox is only getting the “lipstick” treatment rather than the promised Revolution due to the crane incident in Freeport moving their drydock to Spain.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 400155 And we leave today.  ABD in Disneyland and San Francisco begins tomorrow!
> Safe travel to all who are traveling! Happy Mother’s Day to all who are Celebrating! Bobbi


Have a safe trip.  See you in San Diego.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

3 days until the WC MC.    "...gotta pack...gotta pack....gotta pack, pack pack...."


----------



## Dug720

69 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 66 days to WDW and POP! 

137 days until my Fall Disney trip!

278 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

789 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*109*


----------



## at227

60!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

1 week!  We leave for Vancouver on Saturday.  The long wait is almost over.


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day, 17 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

2 days until the WC MC.  We fly to San Diego tomorrow.  All packed.


----------



## DVC Doc

125 days until Westbound Transatlantic!  Almost platinum booking time!!! 

3 days until Adventures by Disney China with Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland!


----------



## bcwife76

105 days until our anniversary return to Alaska - completed our online check in/activities booking last night!!! Almost double-digits 
145 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise - just over a month until my next online check in 
314 days until spring break to Kauai & Aulani!
459 days until we sail Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## ChicosWife

129, but only 40 till our online check in!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

250


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> Got off the Dream today......................183, 418, and 506.


176, 411 and 499............all on the Fantasy


----------



## tlprice

124 until our Transatlantic cruise! (It was WAY too long until our next cruise and then I found this one would work so I'm so excited!)
384 until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## avani'smom

We leave this Friday on the dream....for my sons 5th Birthday


----------



## Dug720

68 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 65 days to WDW and POP! 

136 days until my Fall Disney trip!

277 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

788 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*108*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

1.....one.....1 day until the WC MC.  Heading for the airport now.


----------



## lizzyb

Cruising Engineer said:


> 1.....one.....1 day until the WC MC.  Heading for the airport now.



Have a great time!


----------



## sunmoon620

10, Disney Fantasy Here we Come!!! Too Excited!


----------



## NZMUM

114 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
228 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
233 days until we return to the Magic.
238 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.


----------



## Dug720

67 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 64 days to WDW and POP! 

135 days until my Fall Disney trip!

276 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

787 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*107*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 1.....one.....1 day until the WC MC.  Heading for the airport now.




We board today too!  See you soon!


----------



## WanderingAlice

200!


----------



## ChicosWife

127


----------



## Dug720

66 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 63 days to WDW and POP! 

134 days until my Fall Disney trip!

275 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

786 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## DisneYE

71


----------



## lizzyb

*105*


----------



## WanderingAlice

198!


----------



## Dug720

65 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 62 days to WDW and POP! 

133 days until my Fall Disney trip!

274 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

785 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## jlynch924

230. It's too early for me to be listening to my Disney Cruise playlist, but I have been anyway.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

140


----------



## LostLocal

92! First Disney Cruise!


----------



## Dug720

64 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 61 days to WDW and POP! 

132 days until my Fall Disney trip!

273 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

784 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## tlprice

119 until our Transatlantic cruise! (PIF today)
379 until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## DVC Doc

120 days until WBTA - platinum check in complete!

400 days until 9-night Greek Isles!

0 days until Adventures by Disney China!  So excited to start this trip!!!


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 60 days to WDW and POP! FP+ booking in a couple of hours!

131 days until my Fall Disney trip!

272 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

783 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Rob1872

7 days and a wake-up!


----------



## lizzyb

*103*


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 59 days to WDW and POP!

130 days until my Fall Disney trip!

271 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

782 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## NoahsMommy3

165 until our adults only trip to Disney World!

388 until our first Disney cruise! I'm dreaming of our days on the Dream already!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

137  This waiting is excruciating!


----------



## bcwife76

98 days until our anniversary return to Alaska - double digits finally 
138 days until our first time on the Magic and first member cruise!
300 days until Aulani & Waikiki!
452 days until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 58 days to WDW and POP!

129 days until my Fall Disney trip!

270 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

781 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*101*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

472 days until the Family B2B on the Fantasy.


----------



## lizzyb

*100 *


----------



## Trera

76 days, 401 days, and 490 days.


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 57 days to WDW and POP!

128 days until my Fall Disney trip!

269 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

780 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## ChicosWife

120


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 56 days to WDW and POP!

127 days until my Fall Disney trip!

268 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

779 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

Double digits...* 99!*


----------



## Disney_Robin

2 more days!!!


----------



## suedon70

lizzyb said:


> Double digits...* 99!*



Yesss! I think we established a while back that we are on the same cruise! Glad it's down to double digits!!!


----------



## brownmajik

Just converted my placeholder - 393


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 55 days to WDW and POP!

126 days until my Fall Disney trip!

267 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

778 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 76 days, 401 days, and 490 days.


74 days, 399 days, and 488 days.


----------



## goofy4prez

Now down to 14 days.


----------



## DVCFamily92

7 Days 4 Hours 15 Minutes per the app


----------



## bcwife76

94 days until our anniversary return to Alaska!
134 days until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
296 days until we return to Aulani!
448 days until we are back on the Magic for Europe!


----------



## tigerfansga

119 Days for our 2nd cruise. #excited


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 54 days to WDW and POP!

125 days until my Fall Disney trip!

266 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

777 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

*ZERO!!!
*
Embarking on the Disney Fantasy in just a few hours!!!!


----------



## lizzyb

*97*


----------



## Dug720

56 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 53 days to WDW and POP!

124 days until my Fall Disney trip!

265 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

776 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## WanderingAlice

189!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

131


----------



## NZMUM

102 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
216 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
221 days until we return to the Magic.
226 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 52 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

123 days until my Fall Disney trip!

264 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

775 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*95*


----------



## Sarco11

*126 Days until Magic Halloween on the High Seas Cruise to Canada*

*187 Days until Fantasy Merrytime Christmas Eastern Caribbean Cruise*

*455 Days until Alaska on the Wonder (Going **Gold** after this one!!!)*

My husband thinks I am a nutter, but also enjoys the cruises and thus tolerates my new cruising obsession!


----------



## DisneYE

First post on the DIS website layout.

60 days!!

Exactly 2 months until my 11 night Southern Caribbean Fantasy cruise...


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 51 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

124 days until my Fall Disney trip!

263 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

774 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## ChicosWife

114


----------



## Dopey416

16 Days for 6/14 Med Cruise on the Magic!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

219.


----------



## Meriweather

Not until Oct, ....looking at air now and WOW!! never seen it so expensive to Orlando.


----------



## abja09

89 days until our Norway Cruise!!


----------



## Dug720

Meriweather said:


> Not until Oct, ....looking at air now and WOW!! never seen it so expensive to Orlando.



Good luck! It’s a little late to be looking for October - I think most people start at least 6 months out.


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 50 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

121 days until my Fall Disney trip!

262 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

773 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*93*


----------



## Meriweather

Dug720 said:


> Good luck! It’s a little late to be looking for October - I think most people start at least 6 months out.



Oh I have been looking all along......it was way high to start with. Waiting for it to go down like it usually does, but it went up, then down (should have got it then) and then up and up and then super up.

We fly 5-6 times a year and this is the highest I have ever seen it


----------



## Dug720

Meriweather said:


> Oh I have been looking all along......it was way high to start with. Waiting for it to go down like it usually does, but it went up, then down (should have got it then) and then up and up and then super up.
> 
> We fly 5-6 times a year and this is the highest I have ever seen it



Gotcha. I tend to buy early and just not look again. I'd rather have it bought than stress over either not getting any tickets because they sell out or knowing that it was lower one time I looked but I chose to not buy it.


----------



## Meriweather

I bought...,,,,there were lots of seat left. But it is done. Cruise is paid for, rooms are booked, another month until I can do excursions!

Now on to the next one........waiting for Oct 2020 to be released.


----------



## debbielou2218

*156!!!*


----------



## bcwife76

*89 days* until our anniversary return to Alaska!
*129 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*291 days* until we are back at Aulani!
*443 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!


----------



## tlprice

*108* until our Transatlantic cruise! 
*368* until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## Pappert

150


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

127


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 49 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

120 days until my Fall Disney trip!

261 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

772 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*92*


----------



## Caboosey

71 days to go!  We're getting close!


----------



## hotshot146

28 days


----------



## JARNJ3

14 days, 11 hours 02 minutes, 07 seconds!!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

112


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 48 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

119 days until my Fall Disney trip!

260 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

771 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*91*


----------



## 7mtina

*16 days 1 hour 39 minutes and 3 seconds! *


----------



## Disney_Life84

*14 DAYS!!!!!!! *


----------



## WanderingAlice

*185*


----------



## bobbiwoz

101 days until we leave for out WBTA DCL Cruise. (Cruise is 4 days after that.)


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 47days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

118 days until my Fall Disney trip!

259 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

770 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## missyp

UGH!  feels like forever!


----------



## belle032

98 days! 

I feel like I have so much to still! Europe is proving to be much more complicated than the Caribbean!


----------



## WendyDarling

5!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

126


----------



## lizzyb

*90*


----------



## heggy

According to the Navigator, 148 days remaining.
Wife and I will be on the Dream for HOTHS and will be at sea on Halloween.
This will be our 5th cruise.


----------



## tlprice

*105* until our Transatlantic cruise! (Just completed my check-in.  3 more hours and I can book activities!)
*365* until we try again to make it to Alaska.  (ONE year from today!)


----------



## Dug720

49 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 46 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

117 days until my Fall Disney trip!

258 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

769 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

100 days until we leave for WBTA


----------



## lizzyb

*89*


----------



## NZMUM

95 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
209 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
214 days until we return to the Magic.
219 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.


----------



## SailorJen

137 days to our Ensenada Cruise and 357 days til our Alaska Cruise.  I can't wait.


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 45 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

116 days until my Fall Disney trip!

257 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

768 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 44 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

115 days until my Fall Disney trip!

256 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

767 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*87*


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 43 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

114days until my Fall Disney trip!

255 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

766 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

Dug720 said:


> 46 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 43 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!
> 
> 114days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 255 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!
> 
> 766 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!



Hahaha! That is quite the countdown!


----------



## lizzyb

*86*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

121


----------



## xQuizx

180


----------



## LeeLeeK

71


----------



## lklgoodman

Sadly still 226 days, time is moving so slow!!  6th cruise, 3rd time on the Fantasy.


----------



## bcwife76

*82 days* until our anniversary cruise to Alaska!
*122 days* until our first members cruise and first time on the Magic!
*284 days* until Aulani & the North Shore of Oahu!
*436 days* until we're back on the Magic for northern Europe!


----------



## Dug720

45?days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 42 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

113 days until my Fall Disney trip!

254 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

765 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## lizzyb

*85*


----------



## GlamMistress

73 days to my RCCL cruise from Barcelona!
240 days to my next DCL cruise from Puerto Rico!

#WaitingOnTheNewReleases


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

50


----------



## Cruising Engineer

456 days until the Fantasy B2B


----------



## bobbiwoz

96 days until we leave for WBTA


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 41days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

112 days until my Fall Disney trip!

253 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

764 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## jlynch924

209 until we are on The Wonder again. Just waiting to get into the 100's!


----------



## lizzyb

*84*


----------



## NZMUM

90 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
204 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
209 days until we return to the Magic.
214 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
555 days until ABD trip to Egypt


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 40 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

111 days until my Fall Disney trip!

252 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

763 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Oh my gosh!  Two more days until we're on The Wonder for the first time!  I'm starting to panic!  This will be our third cruise; the other two were on The Fantasy.  This will be my family's first cruise to Alaska!!


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 39 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

110 days until my Fall Disney trip!

251 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

762 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! I think I win for the longest countdown to any trip! Haha!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

97 days until WBTA!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

453 days until the family Fantasy cruise and B2B


----------



## lizzyb

*82*


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 38 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

109 days until my Fall Disney trip!

250 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

761 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## suedon70

*81 days!!!!*


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## bcwife76

*77 days* until we return to Alaska! (11 weeks lol)
*117 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*279 days* until Aulani and the North Shore!
*431 days* until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

37!!!    🏖


----------



## MaineChapmans

We are also on the Magic, Baltic cruise in August 2020. But my DCL Navigator app countdown says 429 days!!

429 days.... Well we only booked it yesterday, so I shouldn't complain! And yesterday it was 430...

"One day more...!"


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 37 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

108 days until my Fall Disney trip!

249 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

760 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*80*


----------



## Disney_Life84

*3 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*115  *


----------



## ChicosWife

100!!! Tomorrow is double-digits!


----------



## at227

31!!


----------



## ChicosWife

99! DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 36 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

107 days until my Fall Disney trip!

248 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

759 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## disney789

503


----------



## lizzyb

*78*


----------



## DisneYE

Dug720 said:


> 39 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 36 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!



Nice! 
We're going to be at sea at the same time (same ocean?)... different ships (its the Southern Caribbean at the Fantasy)

It's *44* days for me!!!


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 34 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

106 days until my Fall Disney trip!

247 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

758 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

93 days, 14 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*449 days until the family B2B on the Fantasy.  *


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 33 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

105 days until my Fall Disney trip!

246 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

757 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## DayOhDisMom

21 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

448 days until the family B2B on the Fantasy


----------



## lizzyb

*77*


----------



## NZMUM

83 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
197 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
202 days until we return to the Magic.
207 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
548 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## bcwife76

*73 days* until we our anniversary return to Alaska!
*113 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise! (Gold check in next Friday night!)
*275 days* until Aulani!
*427 days* until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!
*487 days* until my 10th cruise!! Girls trip to Cabo on the Wonder!


----------



## Calantha

6 Days, 17 hrs to our first cruise!


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 32 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

104 days until my Fall Disney trip!

245 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!!

756 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*76*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

* 111 *


----------



## bobbiwoz

91 days, 3 hours


----------



## MrsTomMorrow14

242 days too many!! Ugh come on Feb 14, 2020!


----------



## Dug720

35days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 31 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

103 days until my Fall Disney trip!

244 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

755 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

_*110 *_


----------



## lizzyb

*75*


----------



## tlprice

*90* until our Transatlantic cruise! (I'm excited for it to happen, but not rushing it too much because then that means summer is over and I'm back in school again.)
*350* until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## ChicosWife

95 and just booked a post-cruise WDW stay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tlprice said:


> *90* until our Transatlantic cruise! (I'm excited for it to happen, but not rushing it too much because then that means summer is over and I'm back in school again.)
> *350* until we try again to make it to Alaska.


See you on the TA


----------



## Dug720

34 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 31 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

102 days until my Fall Disney trip!

243 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

754 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## salvested

*34 Days until Alaska!*


----------



## goterps1986

*52!!*  just took the plunge and booked one on the Fantasy!


----------



## WanderingAlice

167!!


----------



## lizzyb

*73*


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 30 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

101 days until my Fall Disney trip!

242 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

753 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## DesertSky612

468 days until my first cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

108


----------



## martinm

as of today 285... I have 3 non dis cruises booked before that but 285 till I get back on the Wonder.


----------



## ChicosWife

93 and so excited to check-in this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin1984

Just changed my placeholder into an actual vacation (very smooth process!) only over 400 days to go! ;-)


----------



## bobbiwoz

88 days 5 hours


----------



## disney789

497


----------



## lizzyb

*72*


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 29 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

100 days until my Fall Disney trip!

241 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

752 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

_*107 *_


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*443 days until the family B2B on the Fantasy.*


----------



## jenpink

250 days until my 14th Disney Cruise, 2nd time on the Dream and my daughter's 18th birthday


----------



## bobbiwoz

87


----------



## ChicosWife

92


----------



## Disney_Life84

Just off the Dream today, and only 499 days to go until Fantasy!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*UPDATE:  Booked another cruise...*
*205 days until our first B2B on the Dream
443 days until the family cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## Kj379

When we woke up this morning it was *366 days*.

After a call to DCL, it's now *289!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Kj379 said:


> When we woke up this morning it was *366 days*.  After a call to DCL, it's now *289!*



 A Rip Van Winkle experience?


----------



## Kj379

Cruising Engineer said:


> A Rip Van Winkle experience?


LMBO I wish! I'd love to skip over some of these things coming up for work. We changed the Cruise dates from June to April & were able to get the same cabin & save a few $$ too!


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 28 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

99 days until my Fall Disney trip! Double digit dance day!! 

240 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

751 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*71*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*204 days until our first B2B on the Dream
442 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## lizzyb

*70*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

105


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 27 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

98 days until my Fall Disney trip!

239 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

750 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*203 days until our first B2B on the Dream
441 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## phins_jazy

125


----------



## waltsdouble

105 🛳


----------



## Meriweather

105 also
108
113

and 351 until the just booked family trip.....almost has a heart attack seeing that price for 3 cabins!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, it’s only a week until we will be on a RCCL three night cruise.

But

85 days until WBTA
105 days until DVC Bermuda MC


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

104


----------



## Caboosey

48 Days!  It feels like once we got into the double digits it's going really quickly!

My summer job is also a VERY busy camp so time always flies in the summer.


----------



## Bozza

Just booked the 4-night Dream sailing on August 5th so 44, I think.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*202 days until our first B2B on the Dream
440 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## DVC Doc

85 days until WBTA

365 days until 9-night Greek Isles....ONE YEAR!

506 days until 5-night Fantasy double-dip


----------



## Dug720

Caboosey said:


> 48 Days!  It feels like once we got into the double digits it's going really quickly!
> 
> My summer job is also a VERY busy camp so time always flies in the summer.



YES!! I have always said that the lower the number the faster it seems to go!


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 26 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

97 days until my Fall Disney trip!

238 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

749 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 25 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

96 days until my Fall Disney trip!

237 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

748 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*201 days until our first B2B on the Dream
439 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*103 *


----------



## bcwife76

*64 days* until we return to Alaska for our 15th wedding anniversary!
*104 days* until we sail on the Magic for the first time for the member cruise (online check in all done!!!)
*266 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*418 days* until we're back on the Magic for Europe!
*478 days* until girls trip to Baja for cruise #10!


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 24 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

95 days until my Fall Disney trip!

236 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

747 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*67*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

_*102 *_


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*200 days until our first B2B on the Dream
438 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

87


----------



## jlynch924

192


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 23 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

94 days until my Fall Disney trip!

235 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

746 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## waltsdouble

102


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*199 days until our first B2B on the Dream.  Broke thru the 200 barrier  
437 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Trera

43 days, 368 days and 457 days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

101


----------



## ChicosWife

86


----------



## lizzyb

*65*


----------



## waltsdouble

101


----------



## Dug720

LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!!!!!! 

25 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 22 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

93 days until my Fall Disney trip!

234 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

745 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*100 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*198 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
436 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!!!!!!


Wow, last day?  My semester ended May 10th.  Where do you go to school for it to be so late?


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Wow, last day?  My semester ended May 10th.  Where do you go to school for it to be so late?



I teach in New York City Public Schools. The kids come back on Thursday after Labor Day.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> I teach in New York City Public Schools. The kids come back on Thursday after Labor Day.


Oh wow.  We start up the middle of August.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh wow.  We start up the middle of August.



Yeah. I get to be jealous of my teacher friends in other parts of the country in the late spring, they get to be jealous of me in the late summer.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 43 days, 368 days and 457 days


42 days, 367 days, and 456 days


----------



## sbarisch

Dug720 said:


> 27 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 24 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!
> 
> 95 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 236 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...)
> 
> 747 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


We'll be on the Dream for this sailing, as well! First cruise for us, though we're long time WDW fans. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 21 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

92 days until my Fall Disney trip!

233 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

744 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*64*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*99 Double Digits Baby!!! *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*197 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
435 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ILoveMyKellen said:


> *99 Double Digits Baby!!! *


YEAH......now time really flys!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Cruising Engineer said:


> YEAH......now time really flys!!!!!!!!



I hope so. This year has felt like twenty, I’m so ready for this trip.


----------



## bcwife76

*60 days* until we head back to Alaska!
*100 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*262 days* until we go 'home' to Aulani!
*414 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*474 days* until our 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!


----------



## lizzyb

*63*


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 20 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

91 days until my Fall Disney trip!

232 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

743 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*196 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
434 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*98 *


----------



## mike314

427!! Just booked an itinerary that will include our first born infant son!


----------



## PRN cruiser

13 days 3 hours and no cabin assignment yet.


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 19 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

90 days until my Fall Disney trip!

231 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

742 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*195 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
433 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Buzzster

One week from today...so excited


----------



## lizzyb

*62*


----------



## ryankski

120 until our first Disney cruise


----------



## WanderingAlice

156!!


----------



## Dug720

21 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 18 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

89 days until my Fall Disney trip!

230 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

741 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*194 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
432 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*96*


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 17 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

88 days until my Fall Disney trip!

229 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

740 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## CamDisDay

60!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*95 *


----------



## lizzyb

*60*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 42 days, 367 days, and 456 days


37 days, 362 days, and 451 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*193 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
431 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## DC to Poly

20!


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 16 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

87 days until my Fall Disney trip!

228 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

739 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*59*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*94 *


----------



## coast2coastmickey

149 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*192 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
430 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

79


----------



## bcwife76

*55 days* until we return to Alaska!
*95 days* (I missed my double digit day as we were away for the Canada Day long weekend) until our first time on the Magic!
*257 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*409 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*469 days* until my 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!


----------



## lizzyb

*58*


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 15 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

86 days until my Fall Disney trip!

227 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

738 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*191 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
429 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*  "...another zero bites the dust..."


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*93 *


----------



## ChicosWife

78


----------



## bobbiwoz

73 days to WBTA


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 14 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

85 days until my Fall Disney trip!

226 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

737 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*190 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
428 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## DisneYE

22 days!!!


----------



## louey

Almost under 300 days, 302 to be exact until our First Disney Cruise


----------



## lizzyb

*57*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*92 *


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 13 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

84 days until my Fall Disney trip!

225 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

736 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*56*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*189 days until our first B2B on the Dream     ...another zero bites the dust...  
427 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bbn1122

bcwife76 said:


> *55 days* until we return to Alaska!
> *95 days* (I missed my double digit day as we were away for the Canada Day long weekend) until our first time on the Magic!
> *257 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
> *409 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
> *469 days* until my 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!




Wow!  Can I join your family! 

Wishing you magical vacations!


----------



## bbn1122

186 to Days to our first cruise out of Miami on the Magic.


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## DJP1201

366 days and counting


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*91 *


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 12 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

83 days until my Fall Disney trip!

224 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

735 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*55*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*188 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
426 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## HappyontheLake

2!!!!!!  9 night Alaska!


----------



## ivanp91

105 days until my 8-night Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy!
125 days until my 14-night Eastbound Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder!

And lastly, if I work my butt off to save for it...
298 days until my 9-night Vancouver to Hawaii cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*90 *


----------



## Ruben Anthony

84 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

70


----------



## Dug720

14 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 10 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

82 days until my Fall Disney trip!

223 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

734 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

_*89 *_


----------



## goterps1986

On the Fantasy one month from today!!


----------



## NZMUM

60 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
174 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
179 days until we return to the Magic.
184 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
525 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## KashasMom

*126 days until our 3rd Very Merrytime and 1st Concierge on the Magic*

357 days until our small ship trip to the Galapagos

*542 days until New Year's Eve on the Wonder (our grand slam cruise)*

628 days until our small ship to the 7th continent...Antarctica


----------



## tiggersgirl

364 days!
2 staterooms on the Fantasy celebrating our parents 61st wedding anniversary.
The best part for me is I’ll get 2 days at sea!


----------



## Dug720

13 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 10 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

81 days until my Fall Disney trip!

222 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

733 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*53*


----------



## Verandah Man




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*88 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 13 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 10 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!


Only 9 days til WDW !!!  It's closer than you think.  Start packing !!!!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*186 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
424 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bcwife76

*49 days* (7 weeks today!!) til we return to Alaska! Our luggage tags arrived today!!!!
*89 days* until we board the Magic for the first time, for our 1st members cruise!
*251 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*403 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*463 days* until our 10th cruise, girls trip to Cabo!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Michael1978

*130 !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dug720

12 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 9 days to WDW and All-Star Music!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!

80 days until my Fall Disney trip!

221 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

732 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*52*


----------



## DisneYE

*18 - Getting excited!!!
*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*87*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*185 days until our first B2B on the Dream.  
423 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

67


----------



## Dug720

11 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 8 days to WDW and All-Star Music!! SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!

79 days until my Fall Disney trip!

220 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

731 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*51*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*184 days until our first B2B on the Dream.   6 looong months.  
422 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## abja09

44 days til we set again on the Magic to the Norwegian Fjords!!!  Can’t wait!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*86 *


----------



## MnkyGirl

483 until we hit a Grand Slam!


----------



## ChicosWife

71


----------



## MasonDuo

52 days to B2B on Magic


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 37 days, 362 days, and 451 days


28 days, 251 days and 442 days


----------



## Dug720

10 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 7 days to WDW and All-Star Music!! ONE WEEK DIGIT DANCE!!

78 days until my Fall Disney trip!

219 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

730 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*50*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*183 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
421 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*85 *


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

444 long, grueling days - LOL!


----------



## ChicosWife

70


----------



## Dug720

9 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 6 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

77 days until my Fall Disney trip!

218 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

729 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*49*


----------



## bobbiwoz

64 days until the WBTA


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 9 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 6 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!
> 
> 77 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 218 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...)
> 
> 729 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


You are getting very near your celebration cruise!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> You are getting very near your celebration cruise!



Yes!! I am so excited!! I am undecided on my first day at Disney beyond Villains After Hours. I may play bus roulette (between MK, AK, and Epcot) for the afternoon...or may just take my time getting lunch and settled at Music (assuming my room is ready) and head to MK. The other days are mostly set - birthday (the 20th) is all Animal Kingdom. The 19th is ‘Ohana breakfast with a friend and either Epcot with Wine Walk together or MK morning together and Epcot afternoon and evening with Wine Walk. Whee!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*84 *


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

*14 long interminable days*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*182 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
420 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> *14 long interminable days*



They will go quickly! My countdown has flown by for about the last month.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> They will go quickly! My countdown has flown by for about the last month.


Are you packed yet?  Riding the bus around the half day we arrive from MCO is our way of getting into the groove.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Are you packed yet?  Riding the bus around the half day we arrive from MCO is our way of getting into the groove.



Yup! Just have to grab a couple of things tomorrow and throw in the bag! And then the backpack with all the last-minute stuff - probably not bringing the laptop this time so there is that to not deal with.


----------



## CaseyCruiser

189 but at least I have a trip to Walt Disney World before that


----------



## Dug720

8 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 5 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

76 days until my Fall Disney trip!

217 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

728 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*181 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
419 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy   * ....another zero bites the dust....


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*83*


----------



## bcwife76

*44 days* until we return to Alaska!
*84 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*246 days* until we go home to Aulani!
*398 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*458 days* until our 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!


----------



## tlprice

*63* until our Transatlantic cruise! (I'm excited for it to happen, but not rushing it too much because then that means summer is over and I'm back in school again.)
*323* until we try again to make it to Alaska.


----------



## Dug720

7 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 4 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

75 days until my Fall Disney trip!

216 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

727 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*47*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*82 *


----------



## bobbiwoz

62 days until the WBTA


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*180 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
418 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy *


----------



## jenpink

225 days until our 14th Disney cruise, 2nd time on the Dream and my daughters 18th birthday. 

335 days until our 15th Disney cruise on the Magic.


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 3 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

74 days until my Fall Disney trip!

215 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

726 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*179 days until our first B2B on the Dream. ....     ...another zero bites the dust ... 
417 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

66


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*81 *


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 2 days to WDW and All-Star Music!!

73 days until my Fall Disney trip!

214 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

725 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Karin1984

399 days to my next US Disney trip with 410 days till the next cruise


----------



## lizzyb

*45*


----------



## bobbiwoz

60


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*178 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
416 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*80*


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

75 days until the Wonder’s Pacific Coast repo!


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 1 day to WDW and All-Star Music!!

72 days until my Fall Disney trip!

213 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

724 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 4 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 1 day to WDW and All-Star Music!!


Excited for you


----------



## mills10

50 days until my wife and I fly to Norway for our Anniversary! (Not a cruise, but super excited!)

275 days until our cruise on the Wonder! Plenty of time for our youngest to finish potty training so they can go to the kids club... right? Right???


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Excited for you



Thank you!! Just last minute packing to do!!


----------



## DisneYE

Dug720 said:


> 4 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! 1 day to WDW and All-Star Music!!
> 
> 72 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 213 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...)
> 
> 724 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!



You're on the home stretch now... enjoy your trip/cruise, have an awesome time!

9 days for me!


----------



## Dug720

DisneYE said:


> You're on the home stretch now... enjoy your trip/cruise, have an awesome time!
> 
> 9 days for me!



Thank you!! Enjoy your trip since I will be off-grid at that point!!


----------



## BigTex1986

46 days until our 7nt Alaskan cruise on the Wonder

499 days until our 8nt Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean (our 1st Gold cruise!) on the Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*79*


----------



## Dug720

3 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! TODAY to WDW and All-Star Music!!

71 days until my Fall Disney trip!

212 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...) 

723 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*78 *


----------



## lizzyb

Dug720 said:


> 3 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! TODAY to WDW and All-Star Music!!
> 
> 71 days until my Fall Disney trip!
> 
> 212 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...)
> 
> 723 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!



Have an amazing time!


----------



## Dug720

lizzyb said:


> Have an amazing time!



Thank you!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 3 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! TODAY to WDW and All-Star Music!!


Finally.... the vacation begins.   Enjoy your stay at WDW.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 28 days, 251 days and 442 days


20 days, 243 days and 434 days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*176 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
414 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Finally.... the vacation begins.   Enjoy your stay at WDW.



Thank you!! On the Magical Express now waiting to head to Music! Should not be long...not many seats left.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

9, 183 & 341


----------



## NZMUM

49 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
163 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
168 days until we return to the Magic.
173 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
515 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## Tina Barnett

137 days till our first Dream Cruise!!


----------



## bcwife76

*39 days* until we head back to Alaska on the Wonder!
*79 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*241 days* until we go home to Aulani!
*393 days* until we head to the Baltic on the Magic!
*453 days* until my 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

I was hoping to wait until we were under 100 days, but I'm too excited! 113 days to go!!!


----------



## Claireywalsh

37!!!!


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

SEVEN!  Jumping out of my skin!


----------



## lizzyb

*42*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*175 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
413 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*76 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 3 days until my Dream Birthday Double Dip!!! First cruise as GOLD!! TODAY to WDW and All-Star Music!!


Happy Birthday  
Bon Voyage


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*174 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
412 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Happy Birthday
> Bon Voyage



Thank you!! Still waiting for my pick-up letter, but the front desk at Music assured me they usually deliver them in the evening.

She did say luggage pick-up around 8am and usually the cruise bus is around 10. So if I do not get the letter, I will ask when they get my luggage if they do...and if they do not come get it (I am doing a breakfast bar in my room) I will walk over around 9 so they can figure things out. My paperwork from my TA clearly says DCL bus from All Stars Music - first thing I checked since I have made a lot of resort changes. I really do NOT need to pay for a Lyft or Uber to the port...


----------



## bobbiwoz

56


----------



## WanderingAlice

135


----------



## Dug720

Today!!!

But OMG the drama. Around 10:30 I went back to the front desk because no letter (I had texted my TA and she verified I DID have transfers from Music). That CM could not pull it up but manager was able to.

Pick up at noon, be there by 11:45, luggage around 8.

Fast forward to 6:15 this morning when luggage assistance called to verify my 6:30 luggage pick-up for check out! Uh, NO. He is all confused as there is a note about that in my file. (This is the second time I have had a weird note in my file resulting in an early morning call about checking out after visiting the desk about something. Definitely emailing the manager at the email on the letter they put on the bed on check-in day.) I explained I was going on a cruise and taking the bus from here and he wanted to know what time that pick up for luggage was. I said “Don’t worry about it. It is carry-on size. I will just take it myself.”

Called the number on the DCL bus pick-up letter in a panic and on the verge of tears. Spoke with a super nice and calming CM named Brittany who clearly saw it on my reservation and then pulled the list for Music to make sure I was showing on there. I am, and she verified all the info - noon pick-up (I knew the 10am the girl last night said was way too early), and info about luggage pick-up. Calmed me way down.

Juan called back to check about when I wanted my luggage pick-up and apologize for the other call. He was CLUELESS about the cruise bus luggage timing, so I reiterated that I will just take it myself.

I will likely head over to the main building around 9:30 and just read in the lobby. Just to make sure. This was such a smooth and easy process at AoA in February! Not sure how it is so screwed up at Music! Makes me wish I had done the fake flight at MCO and taken the bus from there.

Hopefully I’ll be on that beautiful ship today!!


----------



## DisneYE

Dug720 said:


> Today!!!
> 
> But OMG the drama. Around 10:30 I went back to the front desk because no letter (I had texted my TA and she verified I DID have transfers from Music). That CM could not pull it up but manager was able to.
> 
> Pick up at noon, be there by 11:45, luggage around 8.
> 
> Fast forward to 6:15 this morning when luggage assistance called to verify my 6:30 luggage pick-up for check out! Uh, NO. He is all confused as there is a note about that in my file. (This is the second time I have had a weird note in my file resulting in an early morning call about checking out after visiting the desk about something. Definitely emailing the manager at the email on the letter they put on the bed on check-in day.) I explained I was going on a cruise and taking the bus from here and he wanted to know what time that pick up for luggage was. I said “Don’t worry about it. It is carry-on size. I will just take it myself.”
> 
> Called the number on the DCL bus pick-up in a panic and on the verge of tears. Spoke with a super nice and calming CM named Brittany who clearly saw it on my reservation and then pulled the list for Music to make sure I was showing on there. I am, and she verified all the info - noon pick-up (I knew the 10am the girl last night said was way too early), and info about luggage pick-up. Calmed me way down.
> 
> Juan called back to check about when I wanted my luggage pick-up and apologize for the other call. He was CLUELESS about the cruise bus luggage timing, so I reiterated that I will just take it myself.
> 
> I will likely head over to the main building around 9:30 and just read in the lobby. Just to make sure. This was such a smooth and easy process at AoA in February! Not sure how it is so screwed up at Music! Makes me wish I had done the fake flight at MCO and taken the bus from there.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be on that beautiful ship today!!



You will be!
Glad you were able to sort out this ordeal but too bad you had to go thru it to begin with.
Sorry about my ignorance about this, but why would you go thru a TA? Wouldn't it be smoother had you done your booking with DCL?
Have an awesome trip!


----------



## lizzyb

*40*


----------



## Dug720

DisneYE said:


> You will be!
> Glad you were able to sort out this ordeal but too bad you had to go thru it to begin with.
> Sorry about my ignorance about this, but why would you go thru a TA? Wouldn't it be smoother had you done your booking with DCL?
> Have an awesome trip!



I’ve developed a relationship with my TA and she is awesome. It would be weird to say “You are handling my resort but i am handling my cruise.” There were ZERO issues with this transfer process from AoA in February (a trip my TA handled as well - so it is not her and has nothing to do with her handling the booking). The resort itself (All Star Music) has been fine, but clearly wires get crossed when you visit the front desk about an issue. I am positive the exact same thing would have happened if I had done it myself.


----------



## Dug720

Just to update - apparently there was an epic fail with the cruise transfer letters yesterday! The CM who checked me out said he had to print one for someone else this morning! And he could definitely see the cruise transfer note on my reservation.

And as I am typing, there is a woman with DCL CC sling bag and DCL Gold lanyard who is talking with a manager. I am across the lobby so I do not KNOW that is what is happening with her - she could have been on the Fantasy and come in yesterday. But the possibility exists that she is on the bus too.

Also, the CM at the food court gave me a soda cup  (not the mug) as a birthday gift - so I can stay hydrated until the bus comes!


----------



## AngelDisney

Dug720 said:


> Today!!!
> 
> But OMG the drama. Around 10:30 I went back to the front desk because no letter (I had texted my TA and she verified I DID have transfers from Music). That CM could not pull it up but manager was able to.
> 
> Pick up at noon, be there by 11:45, luggage around 8.
> 
> Fast forward to 6:15 this morning when luggage assistance called to verify my 6:30 luggage pick-up for check out! Uh, NO. He is all confused as there is a note about that in my file. (This is the second time I have had a weird note in my file resulting in an early morning call about checking out after visiting the desk about something. Definitely emailing the manager at the email on the letter they put on the bed on check-in day.) I explained I was going on a cruise and taking the bus from here and he wanted to know what time that pick up for luggage was. I said “Don’t worry about it. It is carry-on size. I will just take it myself.”
> 
> Called the number on the DCL bus pick-up in a panic and on the verge of tears. Spoke with a super nice and calming CM named Brittany who clearly saw it on my reservation and then pulled the list for Music to make sure I was showing on there. I am, and she verified all the info - noon pick-up (I knew the 10am the girl last night said was way too early), and info about luggage pick-up. Calmed me way down.
> 
> Juan called back to check about when I wanted my luggage pick-up and apologize for the other call. He was CLUELESS about the cruise bus luggage timing, so I reiterated that I will just take it myself.
> 
> I will likely head over to the main building around 9:30 and just read in the lobby. Just to make sure. This was such a smooth and easy process at AoA in February! Not sure how it is so screwed up at Music! Makes me wish I had done the fake flight at MCO and taken the bus from there.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be on that beautiful ship today!!


Hope everything works out fine and have a magical time!


----------



## AngelDisney

This is from the newly updated DCL App:


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

5, 180, 346


----------



## Dug720

All is well! DCL bus person is here and got my suitcase on the truck! I was not the only one with issues - her words “I have been straightening out the luggage mess”.

Feeling MUCH better now!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Just to update - apparently there was an epic fail with the cruise transfer letters yesterday! The CM who checked me out said he had to print one for someone else this morning! And he could definitely see the cruise transfer note on my reservation.


Oh Boy!  Let us know when you are on the ship and RELAXED.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*173 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
411 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh Boy!  Let us know when you are on the ship and RELAXED.



Will do! Just knowing that it was not just me and actually seeing my name on the bus list and talking with the person putting us on there helped TREMENDOUSLY!


----------



## Dug720

On the bus! About 2 hours to embarkation!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*172 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
410 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Dug720 said:


> Today!!!
> 
> But OMG the drama. Around 10:30 I went back to the front desk because no letter (I had texted my TA and she verified I DID have transfers from Music). That CM could not pull it up but manager was able to.
> 
> Pick up at noon, be there by 11:45, luggage around 8.
> 
> Fast forward to 6:15 this morning when luggage assistance called to verify my 6:30 luggage pick-up for check out! Uh, NO. He is all confused as there is a note about that in my file. (This is the second time I have had a weird note in my file resulting in an early morning call about checking out after visiting the desk about something. Definitely emailing the manager at the email on the letter they put on the bed on check-in day.) I explained I was going on a cruise and taking the bus from here and he wanted to know what time that pick up for luggage was. I said “Don’t worry about it. It is carry-on size. I will just take it myself.”
> 
> Called the number on the DCL bus pick-up letter in a panic and on the verge of tears. Spoke with a super nice and calming CM named Brittany who clearly saw it on my reservation and then pulled the list for Music to make sure I was showing on there. I am, and she verified all the info - noon pick-up (I knew the 10am the girl last night said was way too early), and info about luggage pick-up. Calmed me way down.
> 
> Juan called back to check about when I wanted my luggage pick-up and apologize for the other call. He was CLUELESS about the cruise bus luggage timing, so I reiterated that I will just take it myself.
> 
> I will likely head over to the main building around 9:30 and just read in the lobby. Just to make sure. This was such a smooth and easy process at AoA in February! Not sure how it is so screwed up at Music! Makes me wish I had done the fake flight at MCO and taken the bus from there.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be on that beautiful ship today!!


 This whole thing would have made me a nervous wreck. Glad you are on your cruise and have a Happy Birthday Cruise!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*74 *


----------



## lizzyb

*39*


----------



## bcwife76

*35 days* (5 weeks today!) til we board the Wonder for our 2nd Alaska cruise!
*75 days* til we board the Magic for the first time for the DVC member cruise!
*237 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
*389 days* until we are back on the Magic to Northern Europe!
*449 days* until our 10th cruise, girls trip to Baja!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> On the bus! About 2 hours to embarkation!!


So happy for you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

54 days until WBTA  

Today we will book the car service to Newark Airport!


----------



## ChicosWife

59


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*72*


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

3, 178, 336


----------



## DisneYE

Three! (3) - I remember my DD started counting down at around 120 days, like it was yesterday.
Excited! but its scary how time flies.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*171 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
409 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*  ...another zero bites the dust.....


----------



## bobbyfisher

I may be old and somewhat tricky with all this stuff but the DIS boards seems to have changed and posts and information seem so out of date for example this thread? HELP


----------



## jlynch924

164 days! 
@Dug720 ...so glad you made it on your cruise. I hope it and your birthday were fab!
@bobbyfisher ... the format for DIS did change a few months ago. Not sure what info is out of date?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbyfisher said:


> I may be old and somewhat tricky with all this stuff but the DIS boards seems to have changed and posts and information seem so out of date for example this thread? HELP


What help can we give you?  In three days DisneYE goes on a cruise.  Pretty up to date.


----------



## ChicosWife

58


----------



## Christopher Vorobek

122 days
159 days
325 days


----------



## tlprice

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> 3, 178, 336


I thought you were exaggerating and saying you had 3 million, 178 thousand, 336 days (until I realized they were 3 different cruises!)


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

tlprice said:


> I thought you were exaggerating and saying you had 3 million, 178 thousand, 336 days (until I realized they were 3 different cruises!)


Those spaces make all the difference!


----------



## moremouse

44 days!


----------



## lizzyb

*37*


----------



## suedon70

lizzyb said:


> *37*




Yay! 

37 days , 71 days & 211 days!!!


----------



## Pm3681

75 days!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*72 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*170 days until our first B2B on the Dream. 
408 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 20 days, 243 days and 434 days.


14 days, 237 days and 428 days


----------



## CamDisDay

*37!!!!*


----------



## suedon70

36 days, 70 days, and 210 days!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*169 days until our first B2B on the Dream      ...another zero bites the dust ...  
407 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*71 *


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

99!! Milestone achieved


----------



## Prock

At the most, 290 for our transatlantic honeymoon!

Best case scenario, 287!  Why not make our honeymoon a B2B?!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*70 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*168 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
406 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

63 days until my Fall Disney trip!

204 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

715 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 63 days until my Fall Disney trip!


Are back to reality?


----------



## goterps1986

*12!!  *


----------



## Sandbtwmytoes

30!


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Are back to reality?



Sitting at MCO. So, yep. Lol. Should get to NYC around midnight.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Tomorrow, 175, 333


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*69 *


----------



## lizzyb

*34*


----------



## bobbiwoz

49


----------



## Dug720

62 days until my Fall Disney trip!

203 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

714 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*167 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
405 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy* 
*1 year, 1 month, 1 week, and 1 day :   One is so close to Zero, but the cruise is so far away *


----------



## suedon70

34 days, 68 days, and 208 days!


----------



## mmmears

389  This is going to be a long wait...


----------



## Dug720

61 days until my Fall Disney trip!

202 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

713 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*68 *


----------



## lizzyb

*33*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*166 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
404 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## suedon70

33 days, 67, and 207!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

53 days or 7 weeks or 6 more Fridays!


----------



## mmmears

388          And now my watch begins...


----------



## Dug720

60 days until my Fall Disney trip!

201 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

712 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

*39!*


----------



## lizzyb

*32*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*165 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
403 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 14 days, 237 days and 428 days


9 days, 232 days and 423 days


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*67 *


----------



## suedon70

32 days, 66 days, 206, and 323 days (recently added NCL Baltic Cruise)!


----------



## bcwife76

*28 days* (4 weeks today!!!) til we return to Alaska!
*68 days* til our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*230 days* until we return home to Aulani!
*382 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*442 days* until our 10th cruise, Baja HOTHS!


----------



## lizzyb

*31*


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*66 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*164 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
402 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

59 days until my Fall Disney trip!

200 days until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

711 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NZMUM

37 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
151 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
156 days until we return to the Magic.
161 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
502 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## Dug720

58 days until my Fall Disney trip!

199 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

710 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## disneyholic family

just back from our Disney Magic Barcelona to Dover cruise, which was stupendous of course!!

and now sent an email to our Dreams agent to book us on a cruise in october 2020.  So how long is that from now?  too long!!  LOL...

.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*65 *


----------



## lizzyb

*1 month!*


----------



## Mulan8123

NZMUM said:


> 37 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
> 151 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
> 156 days until we return to the Magic.
> 161 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
> 502 days until ABD trip to Egypt.



I’m on the Sept 7 Fantasy sailing too


----------



## suedon70

We've reached the 30 day mark!!!

Plus 64 days, 204 days, and 321 days!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*163 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
401 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## mmmears

385  Guess I have a lot of time to plan...


----------



## disney789

454


----------



## ChicosWife

50


----------



## chrisxtwo

30 Days!!!!  Just got our luggage tags yesterday. Can’t wait for out first time on the Fantasy!   Celebrating DD graduation and 18th birthday, DS 17th birthday, and our 24th anniversary.


----------



## NZMUM

Mulan8123 said:


> I’m on the Sept 7 Fantasy sailing too


  I'm really looking forward to it - not too long to go now


----------



## Dug720

57 days until my Fall Disney trip!

198 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

709 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*64 *


----------



## lizzyb

*29*


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

FIVE!  Just FIVE DAYS!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

99 Days!!  We made it to double digits!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*162 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
400 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## suedon70

29 days, 63 days, 203 days, & 320 days!!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 9 days, 232 days and 423 days


6 days, 229 days and 420 days.


----------



## spacebug30

402!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*63 *


----------



## Dug720

56 days until my Fall Disney trip!

197 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

708 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

28 days until our cruise and 21 until our vacay starts!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*161 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
399 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*  *Broke through into the 300s.  This is like riding the Tower of Terror one floor at a time very sloooowly.   *


----------



## bcwife76

*24 days* til we return to Alaska on the Wonder!!
*64 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*226 days* until we return home to Aulani!
*378 days* until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!
*438 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Baja!


----------



## mmmears

383 days to go! (but only 32 days until we are back in Norway).


----------



## Dug720

55 days until my Fall Disney trip!

196 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

707 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*62 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*160 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
398 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## hmsTigger

36    Magic  British Isles  Anyone else travelling on this cruise?


----------



## WanderingAlice

121 days!!! Check-In in a month!!


----------



## ahen

14!


----------



## Dug720

54 days until my Fall Disney trip!

195 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

706 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*26*


----------



## Tcbyrd

34 until 5th disney cruise.  First cruise on the Fantasy, we always sailed on the Magic before.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*159 days until our first B2B on the Dream ....   ...another zero bites the dust .....  
397 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Mulan8123

*33 days until my first cruise ever! HOTHS on the Fantasy! *


----------



## mmmears

381 days until we head to the Arctic


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*61 *


----------



## christophles

50 days until a 4-night Bahamian cruise on the Dream
417 days until a 5-night Bahamian cruise (2 stops at Castaway Cay) on the Fantasy (first cruise on this ship!)


----------



## Annick

5 days until my very first cruise! It's only a 3-day Bahamian, but MAN am I excited!!!!! ANNNND nervous as hell!!!


----------



## twinsmom&dad

56 till our first dcl cruise. Celebrating our 30 year anniversary and dh 54 birthday.


----------



## AngelDisney

One year from now!


----------



## Dug720

53 days until my Fall Disney trip!

194 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

705 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*25*


----------



## Kirsty_Lou

20 days woop woop!


----------



## suedon70

25 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
59 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
136 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! (Just added a few days ago - I have been wanting to try out RCCL again after 10+ years!)
199 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
315 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!

 WOOHOO!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 6 days, 229 days and 420 days.


2 days, 225 days and 416 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*158 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
396 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*60 *


----------



## bcwife76

*21 days* (3 weeks TODAY!) til we board the Wonder back to Alaska!
*61 days* until we board the Magic for the first time!
*223 days* until we head to Hawaii to go 'home' to Aulani!
*375 days* until we are back on the Magic to the Baltic!
*435 days* until our 10th cruise, Baja on the Wonder!


----------



## ChicosWife

45 AKA 6 working Fridays!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

52 days until my Fall Disney trip!

193 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

704 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## CPME

290 days!! Feels like forever


----------



## lizzyb

*24 days until our cruise 18 days until vacay begins!*


----------



## waltsdouble

59


----------



## suedon70

24 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 58 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 135 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 198 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 314 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 2 days, 225 days and 416 days!


1 day, 224 days, and 415 days...............All on the Fantasy


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*157 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
395 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*59 *


----------



## Dug720

51 days until my Fall Disney trip!

192 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

703 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*23*


----------



## suedon70

23 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 57 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 134 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 197 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 313 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## MasonDuo

25 Days til the Magic!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*58 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*156 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
394 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

50 days until my Fall Disney trip!

191 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

702 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*22*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*57 *


----------



## suedon70

22 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 56 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 133 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 196 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 312 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*155 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
393 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

42


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*56*


----------



## Dug720

49 days until my Fall Disney trip!

190 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

701 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*21!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

36 days until WBTA


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*154 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
392 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Pappert

78


----------



## suedon70

21 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 55 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 132 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 195 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 311 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## ChicosWife

41


----------



## Mulan8123

*28!*


----------



## Dug720

48 days until my Fall Disney trip!

189 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

700 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*20*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*55*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*153 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
391 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bcwife76

*16 days* until we head back to Alaska on the Wonder!
*56 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!
*218 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*370 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*430 days* until our 10th cruise, back to Baja!


----------



## hmsTigger

29 until Magic


----------



## JETS70

71 days until my second Disney cruise. Halloween on the High Seas on the Disney Dream.   

Steve


----------



## Dug720

47 days until my Fall Disney trip!

188 days l until my first time on Celebrity - the Equinox!! (This may well be changing in October as I am not liking what I am hearing about it...but it
would be a change to the Magic departing the same day, so countdown remains the same.)

699 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*54*


----------



## bobbiwoz

34


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*152 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
390 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

46 days until my Fall Disney trip!

187 days l until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

698 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*18*


----------



## suedon70

18 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 52 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 129 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 192 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 308 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## DVC Doc

*30 days* until ABD London Short Escape followed by WBTA on the Magic!

315 days until 9-night Greek Isles on the Magic

455 days until 5-night double dip aboard the Fantasy


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*151 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
389 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy* ... *....another zero bites the dust .....*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*53 *


----------



## ChicosWife

38!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

45 days until my Fall Disney trip!

186 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

697 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lorimay

27 days until we leave for our first trip to  London and then to our WBTA cruise


----------



## lizzyb

*17*


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## suedon70

17 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 51 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 128 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 191 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 307 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*52*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*150 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
388 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

44 days until my Fall Disney trip!

185 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

696 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*51 *


----------



## lizzyb

9 days until our vacay begins and 16 days until our cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*149 days until our first B2B on the Dream      ....another zero bites the dust .....   
387 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## JETS70




----------



## coolpal

lizzyb said:


> 9 days until our vacay begins and 16 days until our cruise!


15.5 days until mine.
Any recommendations for things to do in Bahamas?
Atlantis Aquaventure seems to expensive for the few hours we'll be able to spend there.


----------



## suedon70

16 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 50 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 127 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 190 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 306 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

lizzyb said:


> 9 days until our vacay begins and 16 days until our cruise!



YAY!!! Single digits!


----------



## bcwife76

*12 days* until we return to Alaska! Almost time for the single digit dance!
*52 days* until we sail on the Magic for the first time to Bermuda!
*214 days* until we go home to Aulani!
*366 days* until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!
*426 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise, to Baja!


----------



## ChicosWife

36


----------



## JaimeInParker

I have 449 days / 9 hours / 12 minutes / 50 seconds as of the post until we take our EastBound Panama Canal Cruise in November 2020 - most people I talk to think I am crazy to book something so ahead of time - only we folks understand the excitement


----------



## lizzyb

coolpal said:


> 15.5 days until mine.
> Any recommendations for things to do in Bahamas?
> Atlantis Aquaventure seems to expensive for the few hours we'll be able to spend there.


I’m not going to Bahamas so I can’t help you.


----------



## mmmears

371 long, long days until we are back on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

43 days until my Fall Disney trip!

184 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

695 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

_*22!*_


----------



## disruptor32

36 of the longest days of my life....


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*50 *


----------



## JETS70

coolpal said:


> 15.5 days until mine.
> Any recommendations for things to do in Bahamas?
> Atlantis Aquaventure seems to expensive for the few hours we'll be able to spend there.



I took my first Disney cruise (first cruise ever) in January of this year. It was my DW's 3rd cruise and second Disney cruise. I told her that I was not interested in getting off the boat at Nassau. She was good with that. We got up that day and had a relaxing breakfast due to not having to rush to get anywhere. We explored the boat. We rode the Aquaduck several times. (not crowded) We ate some more and sat out by the pool. One of the most enjoyable things was watching a movie together in an almost empty theater. We had our first "drink of the day" on our veranda. We enjoyed the amazing artwork, both static and interactive throughout the boat. We snacked on ice cream and ate a little more . We had fun watching from our veranda, the port runners getting back to not only our boat but the other boats that were leaving that evening. 

This was what worked for us. We knew that we would be getting off the boat at Castaway Cay early to do the run and enjoy the other activities on the island. We got back on the boat that evening and had dinner and enjoyed the evening activities. The day at sea as you can imagine, the boat and deck activities were crowded. We did some on board shopping and watched another surprisingly uncrowded movie.

Again, I say all this to say that the Nassau day worked out good for us to do many of the on board activities on a much less crowded boat. We chose not to spend as you stated, very expensive fees to do the shore excursions as well as paying for food. 

We are going back on the Dream for a Halloween on the High Seas cruise in October. My sister and BIL are going with us for their first Disney cruise and are looking at doing about the same thing. We did talk about getting off the boat at Nassau and walking over to port gate just so that we can say that we have been to Nassau. 

Have a great cruise  
Steve


----------



## suedon70

15 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 49 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 126 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 189 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 305 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## CamDisDay

15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Just booked our first cruise less than a week ago. 137 days to go!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*148 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
386 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

35


----------



## Dug720

42 days until my Fall Disney trip!

183 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

694 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 1 day, 224 days, and 415 days...............All on the Fantasy


214 and 405.


----------



## lizzyb

*7 days until vacay and 14 until our cruise!*


----------



## suedon70

14 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 48 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 125 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas! 
 188 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 304 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*147 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
385 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*49 *


----------



## mmmears

370 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

34 days and exactly 4 weeks from today, we will be on the plane!!!


----------



## Dug720

41 days until my Fall Disney trip!

182 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

693 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*48 *


----------



## Mulan8123

*20!*


----------



## lizzyb

*6 days until vacay and  13 days until our cruise!*


----------



## Karin1984

379 days till the cruise and 366 days till vacation starts! 52 weeks and 2 days to go


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*146 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
384 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## WanderingAlice

107!


----------



## bcwife76

*9 days* double digit dance  until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!
*49 days* until we sail on the Magic for the first time for the DVC members cruise to Bermuda!
*211 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani
*363 days* until we are back on the Magic to Europe! Under the 1 year mark now! 
*423 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## lizzyb

*5 days until our vacay and 12 days until our cruise!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*47*


----------



## Dug720

40 days until my Fall Disney trip!

181 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

692 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

47 days!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*145 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
383 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## mmmears

367 days.  Getting close to one year away.


----------



## Dug720

mmmears said:


> 367 days.  Getting close to one year away.



And with 2020 being a leap year, you will be there tomorrow!


----------



## Mulan8123

*19!*


----------



## NZMUM

18 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy.
132 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
137 days until we return to the Magic.
142 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
483 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*46 *


----------



## lizzyb

*11 days!!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*144 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
382 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

39 days until my Fall Disney trip!

180 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

691 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## suedon70

11 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
45 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
122 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas!
185 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
301 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## at227

142! Make it go faster!


----------



## bcwife76

*7 days* til we sail away to Alaska on the Wonder! This time next Monday we'll be on board and will have already left Vancouver!
*47 days* until we sail on the Magic for the DVC member cruise! Maybe I'll come home to luggage tags in the mail!
*209 days* until we return home to Aulani for spring break!
*361 days* until we are back on the Magic for Northern Europe!
*421 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder for Baja!


----------



## nancyjo1998

59 Days until HOTHS on the Wonder
492 Days until Very Merrytime Cruise on the Wonder


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*45 *


----------



## lizzyb

*10*


----------



## Mulan8123

*17!*


----------



## Dug720

38 days until my Fall Disney trip!

179 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

690 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 214 and 405.


210 days and 401 days...........................seems like forever having just been on the Fantasy 10 days ago


----------



## Lisa F

185.  Getting close to being able to book stuff and just gave my TA the go-ahead to PIF!!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## suedon70

10 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 44 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 121 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas!
 184 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 300 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*143 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
381 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
Another semester has started.*


----------



## mmmears

ONE year to go!


----------



## lizzyb

*9 days!!!*


----------



## Dug720

37 days until my Fall Disney trip!

178 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

689 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## suedon70

lizzyb said:


> *9 days!!!*




we have finally hit single digits!!!


----------



## Disneycruiser17

25 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

24 days until EBTA


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*44 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*142 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
380 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## mills10

241 and we finally convinced my parents to book the connected stateroom and come with us!!


----------



## ChicosWife

29 Less than a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arianabtd

79!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*43 *


----------



## lizzyb

*8*


----------



## Dug720

36 days until my Fall Disney trip!

177 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

688 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## suedon70

8 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 42 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 119 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas!
 182 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 298 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## JETS70




----------



## Mulan8123

*15!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*141 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
379 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*   ...   * ...another zero bites the dust ...  *


----------



## CamDisDay

8 days 15 hours 56 minutes


----------



## mmmears

363 days to go


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

10 days until our second!


----------



## mum2princesses

3 days , 13 hours until we board the Wonder!!


----------



## bcwife76

mum2princesses said:


> 3 days , 13 hours until we board the Wonder!!


See you on board!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*42 *


----------



## lizzyb

*Vacay starts tomorrow and 7 days until our cruise! *


----------



## Doofenshmirtz513

About 29 hours left until we board!!!!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

70 Days until our 2nd run on the Fantasy.


----------



## Dug720

35 days until my Fall Disney trip!

176 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

687 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*140 days until our first B2B on the Dream ...  ...another 1 bites the dust ... 
378 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Mulan8123

*14!*


----------



## suedon70

7 days until 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!
 41 days until 3 night Bahamas HOTHS on the Dream!
 119 days until 3 night Bahamas on the RCCL Mariner of the Seas!
 181 days until 3 night Bahamas (Concierge!) on the Dream!
 298 days until 9 night Baltic on the NCL Escape!


----------



## bobbiwoz

22 days until WBTA


----------



## bcwife76

*3 days* until we are back on board the Wonder to Alaska!!!! Monday can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

27


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *3 days* until we are back on board the Wonder to Alaska!!!! Monday can't get here soon enough!!!


That’s Wonderful!!


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s Wonderful!!


The day we disembark (saaaadddd) it will only be 33 days til we are on the Magic for the members cruise!! But your countdown between the TA and DVC member cruise will be even shorter


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> The day we disembark (saaaadddd) it will only be 33 days til we are on the Magic for the members cruise!! But your countdown between the TA and DVC member cruise will be even shorter


And then we meet in person!


----------



## bcwife76

@bobbiwoz


----------



## Mulan8123

*13!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*41 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*139 days until our first B2B on the Dream
377 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

34 days until my Fall Disney trip!

175 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

686 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Aerodyne78

27 days! 🛳


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*40   *


----------



## Dug720

33 days until my Fall Disney trip!

174 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

685 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

*12!*


----------



## lizzyb

*5*


----------



## lorimay

3 weeks from today we board The Magic!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*138 days until our first B2B on the Dream
376 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Lisa Skier

Leaving this next Friday on the Dream for Labor Day weekend.  Leaving the week before Thanksgiving on the the Wonder .....


----------



## mum2princesses

Tomorrow! Boarding the Wonder to Alaska!


----------



## mmmears

356 more days.  I sped up the counter since we got the outbound flights taken care of this week.


----------



## bcwife76

*1 more sleep* until we board the Wonder to Alaska!!!!!


----------



## WanderingAlice

98!! We’re in the double digits!!


----------



## NZMUM

11 days until HOTHS on the Fantasy (5 days until we fly to LAX & Disneyland).
125 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
130 days until we return to the Magic.
135 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
476 days until ABD trip to Egypt.


----------



## Mulan8123

*11!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*39   *


----------



## lizzyb

*4*


----------



## Dug720

32 days until my Fall Disney trip!

173 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

684 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*137 days until our first B2B on the Dream
375 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## suedon70

*4 days!!!!*


----------



## ChicosWife

24


----------



## tlprice

19 until our WBTA --we leave for London in 16 days (I'm so excited, but starting to freak out about how close it is and the prospect of writing 8 days worth of substitute plans!)
279 until Alaska


----------



## Mulan8123

*10!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*38   *


----------



## Dug720

31 days until my Fall Disney trip!

172 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

683 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*3*


----------



## suedon70

3 DAYS!!! DORIAN STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## coolpal

3 and Dorian is looking to ruin it all


----------



## chrisxtwo

3 days!!!  Not sure where we will end up with Dorian causing trouble but we’re going somewhere!!


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

5 more days! Hopefully Dorian doesn't impact things too much.


----------



## suedon70

chrisxtwo said:


> 3 days!!!  Not sure where we will end up with Dorian causing trouble but we’re going somewhere!!



Yep! My hope is we get out of PC on Saturday before it arrives, just sit out there and make a wide detour around it.  I'd rather cruise than have it cancelled for sure


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*136 days until our first B2B on the Dream
374 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Shellyred8

9 days!  Dorian - Please be gone by then!!!


----------



## chrisxtwo

suedon70 said:


> Yep! My hope is we get out of PC on Saturday before it arrives, just sit out there and make a wide detour around it.  I'd rather cruise than have it cancelled for sure





suedon70 said:


> Yep! My hope is we get out of PC on Saturday before it arrives, just sit out there and make a wide detour around it.  I'd rather cruise than have it cancelled for sure


I think we will get out of Port Canaveral. I figure we will either head out to sea and then cruise a bit faster on Sunday to get to Cozumel or we may switch the order of port stops or switch completely to Eastern Caribbean.  All I know is I will be on it and not at work.


----------



## sptfr97

chrisxtwo said:


> All I know is I will be on it and not at work.


3 days, 12 hours, 6 minutes. And YES - I’m on a boat and not at a desk. DCL, take me wherever you want!


----------



## ChicosWife

Filled with glee at only 23!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

354 days until our cruise, but only a week until I leave for Norway.  And I'm totally jealous of everyone taking the WBTA back since I'll be leaving Europe around the same time as you all are (but DH can't take more time off work at this time).


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*37   *


----------



## lizzyb

*2 *


----------



## Dug720

30 days until my Fall Disney trip!

171 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

682 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*135 days until our first B2B on the Dream
373 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Mulan8123

*9!*


----------



## suedon70

*2 days, 13 hours and 19 minutes!!!!*


----------



## DisneyFan1005

4 days... set to leave on Monday if Dorian lets me


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 days until we leave for Paris!!


----------



## ChicosWife

suedon70 said:


> *2 days, 13 hours and 19 minutes!!!!*


But who's counting, right?


----------



## jlynch924

127 days!


----------



## ChicosWife

Can't be blue with only 22!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

bobbiwoz said:


> 14 days until we leave for Paris!!


 Paris!! How exciting! I’ve always wanted to go there.


----------



## stlm

22


----------



## bobbiwoz

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Paris!! How exciting! I’ve always wanted to go there.


It is our first time there.  I have always wanted to see the Normandy Beaches and cemeteries and Paris.  Then we head to Dover for the WBTA.  It is our first time heading west, we have done 2 EBTA on the Magic, and now we want to see what effects the 25 hour days have on our bodies.  DH had a hard time adjusting to the 5 23 hour days.


----------



## Pappert

59  and I am anxiously waiting on my gty room assignment.  I usually get it around the 52 day mark.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 210 days and 401 days...........................seems like forever having just been on the Fantasy 10 days ago


202 and 393 days to go. 

And good luck to all of you who are coming or going on cruises this weekend with the storm that is coming!


----------



## suedon70

Trera said:


> And good luck to all of you who are coming or going on cruises this weekend with the storm that is coming!



DCL website is finally showing a weather update announcement - Thankfully our 7-night fantasy is projected to sail as scheduled on Saturday, not sure what the status will ultimately be for the 3-night Dream cruise...


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

4 days left. Praying we'll be able to get out with the storm coming.


----------



## Dug720

29 days until my Fall Disney trip!

170 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

681 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## lizzyb

*1 day 16 hours 57 minutes*

*Praying Dorion stays away *


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

3 days. Still praying we can get out alright.


----------



## AngelDisney

lizzyb said:


> *1 day 16 hours 57 minutes
> 
> Praying Dorion stays away *


Pixie dust! Have a magical time!!


----------



## AngelDisney

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> 3 days. Still praying we can get out alright.


Pixie dust! Have a magical cruise!


----------



## Mulan8123

*8!*


----------



## suedon70

*1 day, 14 hours and 23 minutes! *


----------



## chrisxtwo

suedon70 said:


> *1 day, 14 hours and 23 minutes! *


I will be so happy to set sail in the opposite direction of Dorian!!!


----------



## suedon70

chrisxtwo said:


> I will be so happy to set sail in the opposite direction of Dorian!!!



Me too! Glad we are already doing the Western Caribbean
 Now I just have to be worried about our house in Central Fla - my DH will be there to prepare but I really, really hope we don't get a direct hit like we did with Irma two years ago...


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*35   *


----------



## chrisxtwo

suedon70 said:


> Me too! Glad we are already doing the Western Caribbean
> Now I just have to be worried about our house in Central Fla - my DH will be there to prepare but I really, really hope we don't get a direct hit like we did with Irma two years ago...


We also live in Central Florida.  Thankfully I have someone who can check on our house and iMessage us.


----------



## jtntx34

*99!*


----------



## ChicosWife

Can't wait for the fun, at only 21!


----------



## Andrew96

10 days, sailing on the Dream on Sept. 9th... hope all is well by then! And good luck and safe travels to everyone in the coming days


----------



## CaseyCruiser

140


----------



## Dug720

28 days until my Fall Disney trip!

169 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

680 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

*7!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*34   *


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Sorry. Double post. How I did that I don’t know.


----------



## chrisxtwo

Tomorrow!!!  We leave tomorrow!!! There is a high probability I will be useless at work today.


----------



## suedon70

chrisxtwo said:


> Tomorrow!!!  We leave tomorrow!!! There is a high probability I will be useless at work today.



HAHAHAHA! Me too!


----------



## lizzyb

*Tomorrow *


----------



## Arianabtd

70!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*133 days until our first B2B on the Dream
371 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

15!


----------



## Lisa Skier

Well, it was today but thanks to Hurricane Dorian we will be stay cationing instead    However, have a Merrytime Cruise out of Galveston leaving November 22nd


----------



## sptfr97

I'm going cruising in the moooorniiiin'... this hurricane can kiss my white behiiiiiind! 

Leaving tomorrow!  School work all finished and submitted, work finished, literally sitting at my desk watching Mickey cartoons on my phone.  Everything is as ready as it can be for Dorian.  Hope my house will be okay, but it's coming whether I'm here or on a boat, so... I choose boat.  Hope all of the other Floridians stay safe!


----------



## lizzyb

*TODAY    *


----------



## suedon70

lizzyb said:


> *TODAY    *




YAY!!!! Leaving for the port this morning around 8!


----------



## Dug720

27 days until my Fall Disney trip!

168 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

679 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

lizzyb said:


> *TODAY    *


Have an awesome cruise!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*33 *


----------



## lizzyb

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Have an awesome cruise!


Thank you!


----------



## Mulan8123

lizzyb said:


> *TODAY    *



You’re on the 8/31 Fantasy right? I’ll be boarding the day you disembark! 9/7 HOTHS Fantasy!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*132 days until our first B2B on the Dream
370 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy ... ...another 1 bites the dust ... *


----------



## waltsdouble

My Disney Cruise Line app says *34.🛳*


----------



## momcloud

337!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*31 *


----------



## Dug720

26 days until my Fall Disney trip!

167 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

678 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

*5!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*131 days until our first B2B on the Dream
369 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## CPME

264!! 

Still feels like forever away


----------



## lorimay

*14!!!*


----------



## JETS70




----------



## hmsTigger

7 Until British Isles


----------



## Mulan8123

*4!*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*30   *


----------



## Dug720

25 days until my Fall Disney trip!

166 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

677 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*130 days until our first B2B on the Dream ...  ... another 1 bites the dust ... 
368 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*29 *


----------



## Joyce_Belle

361 more sleeps!


----------



## Mulan8123

*3!*


----------



## Dug720

24 days until my Fall Disney trip!

165 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

676 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*129 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
367 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bcwife76

Just off the Wonder yesterday....sad.....BUT...........

*32 days* until our first time on the Magic and first members cruise!! luggage tags arrived today   
*194 days* until we go home to Aulani!
*346 days* until we are back on the Magic for Europe!
*406 days* until our 10th cruise, Baja on the Wonder!


----------



## ChicosWife

Feeling quite keen at number 16!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*28 *


----------



## Mulan8123

*2!*


----------



## Dug720

23 days until my Fall Disney trip!

164 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

675 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*128 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
366 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy* *=* *1 year ->* *Must be a leap year  *


----------



## Joyce_Belle

360 more sleeps!


----------



## lahobbs4

3 days!! Headed out on the Fantasy


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*28. **I realized I skipped a day somehow so I’m on number 28 for the second day in a row.  I must have gotten overly excited. *


----------



## Dug720

22 days until my Fall Disney trip!

163 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

674 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## hmsTigger

4 More Days!  Hoping travelers can get flights out from the southern states effected by Dorian.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*127 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
365 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy* *-> The "1YEAR" is gone.  *


----------



## Joyce_Belle

359 more sleeps!


----------



## jlynch924

119 days. PIF has happened, so FEs are getting finalized and I'm getting excited about planning!


----------



## tlprice

9!!! Single Digits! until our WBTA
269 until Alaska


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*27 *


----------



## Dug720

21 days until my Fall Disney trip!

162 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

673 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 until the WBTA


----------



## hmsTigger

2 Days  Leaving tonight for London for British Isles on Sunday


----------



## Stephanie816

tlprice said:


> 9!!! Single Digits! until our WBTA
> 269 until Alaska



Im on the WBTA too!!
8 days now!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

The Disney Fantasy will soon be seen, at only 13!!!!!!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 202 and 393 days to go.
> 
> And good luck to all of you who are coming or going on cruises this weekend with the storm that is coming!


193 days and 384 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*126 days until our first B2B on the Dream
364 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*26 *


----------



## Dug720

20 days until my Fall Disney trip!

161 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

672 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Mulan8123

*TODAY!!!! Getting on the Fantasy for my first cruise ever to celebrate HOTHS *


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mulan8123 said:


> *TODAY!!!! Getting on the Fantasy for my first cruise ever to celebrate HOTHS *


Yeah!  Enjoy a great vacation!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days 14 hours and we’re on the WBTA


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Mulan8123 said:


> *TODAY!!!! Getting on the Fantasy for my first cruise ever to celebrate HOTHS  *


Bon Voyage and enjoy your first cruise. Don't eat tooo much candy.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*125 days until our first B2B on the Dream
363 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*25 *


----------



## Dug720

19 days until my Fall Disney trip!

160 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

671 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*124 days until our first B2B on the Dream
362 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

22 sleeps until the Pacific Coast repo on the Wonder, 19 until we fly to the West Coast!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*24 *


----------



## Dug720

18 days until my Fall Disney trip!

159 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

670 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*123 days until our first B2B on the Dream
361 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 193 days and 384 days


190 and 381 more days


----------



## Arianabtd

60!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## bcwife76

*26 days* until our first Member cruise (25 days til we fly to NY)
*188 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani
*340 days* until we are back on the Magic for the Baltic!
*400 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*23 *


----------



## Dug720

17 days until my Fall Disney trip!

158 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

669 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days 16 hours until WBTA.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*122 days until our first B2B on the Dream
360 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*  * ...another 1 bites the dust ....*


----------



## ChicosWife

Doing the single-digit dance and feeling fine at only number 9!!!!!!


----------



## scooter7487

23 days


----------



## JETS70




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*22 *


----------



## Dug720

16 days until my Fall Disney trip!

157 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

668 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days 16 hours!  

WBTA .... and some sightseeing in Paris and Normandy, we are ready!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*121 days until our first B2B on the Dream
359 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## kurts mom

3 days until our first WBTA!! Leave tomorrow SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

Feeling great at number 8!


----------



## WanderingAlice

82 days!!!


----------



## tlprice

3 until the WBTA!  We leave tomorrow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days 15 hours!  Actually in Lisbon’s airport...getting ready to fly to Paris!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tlprice said:


> 3 until the WBTA!  We leave tomorrow!


Happy flights!  Ours has been great so far!


----------



## Dug720

15 days until my Fall Disney trip!

156 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

667 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*21 *


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

50!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*120 days until our first B2B on the Dream    ...another 1 bites the dust...  
358 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## BadPinkTink

Finally I join in, this time next year I will be having breakfast at my Dover hotel, and then going down 
to the port,


----------



## Dug720

14 days until my Fall Disney trip!

155 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

666 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*20   *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*119 days until our first B2B on the Dream
357 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## mmmears

337 more days.  That's not long, right?


----------



## bobbiwoz

1day, 1 hour and it’s Sunday!!


----------



## tlprice

1 day until WBTA!  In London now. The weather is fantastic.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Heading to London today....Magic, Tomorrow!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Super exciting. Have a wonderful cruise!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*19 *


----------



## Dug720

13 days until my Fall Disney trip!

154 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.)

665 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*118 days until our first B2B on the Dream
356 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## mmmears

336 days to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today!


----------



## Dug720

12 days until my Fall Disney trip!

153 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

664 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*18 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Today!



Bon Voyage.   Have a great cruise.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*117 days until our first B2B on the Dream
355 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## cmarsh31




----------



## DisneYE

3 months, *180 days* exactly until our 7-night Western Caribbean cruise.
We'll achieve platinum on that cruise.
Might change it to a 14-night WBPC which is a week earlier, in the next few days.


----------



## Dug720

11 days until my Fall Disney trip!

152 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

663 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 190 and 381 more days


183 days and 374 days


----------



## tigerfansga

This Saturday! #excited


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*17 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*116 days until our first B2B on the Dream
354 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

Jumping up and down with glee with only #3!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*19 days* until we board the Magic for the first time, for our first members cruise!
*181 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*333 days* until we are back on the Magic for the Baltic!
*393 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## mmmears

334 days to go.  Time flies, right?


----------



## Corwin

Well, I just booked our next cruise two days ago...so we've got *41 days* to go until we sail.  

We've got *350 days* to go until our Alaska cruise.


----------



## Dug720

10 days until my Fall Disney trip!

151 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

662 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*16 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*115 days until our first B2B on the Dream
353 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ChicosWife

Can't wait to sail the ocean blue, with only #2! 🏖🏝


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ChicosWife said:


> Can't wait to sail the ocean blue, with only #2! 🏖🏝


Enjoying your count down poetry.


----------



## phins_jazy

37!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

Cruising Engineer said:


> Enjoying your count down poetry.



Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*15   *


----------



## Dug720

9 days until my Fall Disney trip!

150 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

661 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*114 days until our first B2B on the Dream
352 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## jtntx34

*79! *


----------



## NZMUM

101 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
106 days until we return to the Magic.
111 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
453 days until ABD trip to Egypt


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*14*


----------



## Dug720

8 days until my Fall Disney trip!

149 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

660 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Arianabtd

50!


----------



## matt101980

View attachment 437188View attachment 437188


----------



## Meriweather

ticker time.....hope the storms go away


----------



## Hendlaw

83!!


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

120 Days until wintertime 3 Day.  Registration Day!
278 Days until 12 Day Med departure


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*113 days until our first B2B on the Dream
351 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*13*


----------



## missyp

50!


----------



## Dug720

7 days until my Fall Disney trip!

148 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

659 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

42!!


----------



## JETS70




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*112 days until our first B2B on the Dream
350 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*  *...another 1 bites the dust ...*


----------



## Dug720

6 days until my Fall Disney trip!

147 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

658 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*12*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*111 days until our first B2B on the Dream
349 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## WanderingAlice

72 days!! Just found out my mother wants to visit Disney World for her 60th birthday next year, so I have 375 days until that


----------



## bcwife76

*2 weeks* today we board the Magic for our DVC members cruise to Bermuda (Jerry, stay away!!!)
*176 days* til we are back home to Aulani!
*328 days* until we are back on the Magic to the Baltic!
*388 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Cabo!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*11*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*110 days until our first B2B on the Dream     ...another 1 bites the dust ...  
348 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## vegs1

8 more days!  Hurricanes.....go away!


----------



## Dug720

5 days until my Fall Disney trip!

146 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

657 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*10 *


----------



## Dug720

4 days until my Fall Disney trip!

145 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

656 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

39 to our Eastern run and 2nd time on the Fantasy!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 183 days and 374 days





Trera said:


> 183 days and 374 days


176 days and 367 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*109 days until our first B2B on the Dream
347 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

7!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*9   *


----------



## Dug720

3 days until my Fall Disney trip!

144 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

655 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*108 days until our first B2B on the Dream
346 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Polarone

138 until a 4-night on the Dream, 133 until we arrive at the Poly for a few park days first.  Too far away!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*8 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*107 days until our first B2B on the Dream
345 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

2 days until my Fall Disney trip!

143 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

654 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days until DVC MC to Bermuda!


----------



## mmmears

325 days to go


----------



## vegs1

5 more days!


----------



## hygienist999




----------



## bcwife76

*10 days* until the DVC member cruise to Bermuda and Boston!
*172 days* until we head home to Aulani!
*324 days* until we are back on the Magic to the Baltic!
*384 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Cabo!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*7 *


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Dug720

1 day until my Fall Disney trip! Tomorrow!!

144 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

653 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*106 days until our first B2B on the Dream
344 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 176 days and 367 days


173 days and 364 days


----------



## WanderingAlice

67 days!!


----------



## KVH




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Dug720 said:


> 1 day until my Fall Disney trip! Tomorrow!!
> 
> 144 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.
> 
> 653 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!



Have a great time!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*6 *


----------



## Dug720

Today is my Fall Disney trip! Leaving on a jet plane after school today!!!!

143 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

652 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*105 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Online Check-in tonight -  
343 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Today is my Fall Disney trip! Leaving on a jet plane after school today!!!!


*Have fun*


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> *Have fun*



Thank you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Today is my Fall Disney trip! Leaving on a jet plane after school today!!!!
> 
> 143 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.
> 
> 652 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


How wonderful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> How wonderful!  Enjoy!



Thank you!!


----------



## jlynch924

97! So glad to be out of the triple digits!


----------



## heggy

30 days out!!!!!
Only 20 working days left


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*5 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*104 days until our first B2B on the Dream - All checked-in and ready to go
342 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## Dug720

142 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

651 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bcwife76

*6 days* until we board the Magic for our first members cruise! (5 days til we fly to NYC!)
*168 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*320 days* until we are back on the Magic for the Baltic!
*380 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise, to Cabo!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*4*


----------



## Dug720

141 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.

650 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 141 days until Disney Magic!! (Not booked yet, but I had my TA cancel Celebrity. Magic will get booked in October.) These plans are in flux with a few decisions. To be firmed up in about a month.
> 
> 650 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


Are you enjoying your fall WDW trip??

Next cruise!


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Are you enjoying your fall WDW trip??
> 
> Next cruise!
> 
> View attachment 439856



Yes! It is a lot of fun!!

Well, other than doing Eleanor Roosevelt’s suggestion of doing one thing a day that scares you and riding the Skyliner...and being stuck in the air for over 10 minutes now with a stranger (unlike the previews, they DO make you share) because of a “temporary delay”.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*103 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
341 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Yes! It is a lot of fun!!
> 
> Well, other than doing Eleanor Roosevelt’s suggestion of doing one thing a day that scares you and riding the Skyliner...and being stuck in the air for over 10 minutes now with a stranger (unlike the previews, they DO make you share) because of a “temporary delay”.


Not good.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

18 days until we sail away on the Dream ... our first Disney cruise! Booked last night.

So excited for this last minute Disney fix and to experience something Disney that we haven’t yet before!

Halloween on the High Seas ... here we come!


----------



## Arianabtd

40!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*3 *


----------



## JETS70




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*102 days until our first B2B on the Dream
340 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy  *   .... *another 1 bites the dust* ...


----------



## mmmears

320 days until we travel to meet up with the Magic!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*2   *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*101 days until our first B2B on the Dream
339 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy* 
*472 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston, TX*


----------



## ambula603

3 days for me!!!


----------



## Dug720

138 days until...Celebrity Edge! edited because I went ahead and booked it!!

648 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## mills10

200!!


----------



## jlynch924

93 days (insert favorite happy dance here)


----------



## Pappert

25 days


----------



## ChicosWife

Just booked our placeholder last week, so no countdown yet, but it will be in 2021....


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 173 days and 364 days


168 and 359 days.


----------



## mmmears

319 days to go


----------



## waltsdouble

My countdown says 3 days, 5 hours


----------



## waltsdouble

My countdown says 3 days, 5 hours


----------



## NZMUM

88 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
93 days until we return to the Magic.
98 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
439 days until ABD trip to Egypt.
457 days until we are back on the Fantasy.
466 days until our first cruise on the Wonder & we complete the Grand Slam.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*1 **day until we leave. *


----------



## Dug720

137 days until...Celebrity Edge! edited because I went ahead and booked it!!

647 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

30


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*100 days until our first B2B on the Dream     ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
338 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
471 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bcwife76

*3 days* until the DVC members cruise on the Magic (2 days til we fly to NY!)
*165 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*317 days* until we are back on the Magic for the Baltic!
*377 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## ChicosWife

We have a countdown of 478, but it may change depending on what itineraries open up in mid to late 2021.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*99 days until our first B2B on the Dream   Finally Double Digits 
337 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
470 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston   ...another 1 bites the dust ...  *


----------



## kkayluvsdis

36 days!! Just had to post because luggage tags arrived today!!  Now it's feeling real!


----------



## Dug720

136 days until...Celebrity Edge! edited because I went ahead and booked it!!

646 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## av8erdunn

3 days until our first cruise. Can’t wait!!


----------



## bcwife76

1 more sleep!! We fly to NY in less than 12 hours! We board the Magic on Saturday!!!


----------



## Dug720

135 days until...Celebrity Edge!

645 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Arianabtd

Just got my luggage tags! 35 more days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*98 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
336 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
469 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow!
Today enjoying NYC!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow!Today enjoying NYC!


Enjoy NYC and Bon Voyage tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

316 days and counting


----------



## Dug720

134 days until...Celebrity Edge!

644 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*97 days until our first B2B on the Dream
335 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
468 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*96 days until our first B2B on the Dream
334 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
467 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Dug720

133 days until...Celebrity Edge!

643 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Dug720

132 days until...Celebrity Edge!

642 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

25


----------



## Next_disney_princess

21 days until our first ever cruise (we will be on the dream) and 16 days until we get to disney for a refill on pixie dust


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*95 days until our first B2B on the Dream
333 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
466 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## at227

93!!


----------



## Dug720

131 days until...Celebrity Edge!

641 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*94 days until our first B2B on the Dream
332 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
465 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Junebug1029

550 days! We are going to be waiting for a looong time.


----------



## jtntx34

Now hear this... 59 days to go!!!


----------



## Arianabtd

30! Aka when I allow myself to get my suitcases out


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*93 days until our first B2B on the Dream
331 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
464 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## kkayluvsdis

Arianabtd said:


> 30! Aka when I allow myself to get my suitcases out


My thoughts exactly! Time to pack


----------



## Dug720

130 days until...Celebrity Edge!

640 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Pappert

17 more sleeps!


----------



## Dug720

129 days until...Celebrity Edge!

639 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## JETS70




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*92 days until our first B2B on the Dream
330 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy    ...another 1 bites the dust ... 
463 Days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## kkayluvsdis

4 weeks from today we leave for Port Canaveral!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

21 days to our Eastern run on the Fantasy!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> 21 days to our Eastern run on the Fantasy!


I guess we'll be boarding when you are heading off!  Have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## Dug720

128 days until...Celebrity Edge!

638 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

kkayluvsdis said:


> I guess we'll be boarding when you are heading off!  Have a wonderful cruise!


Yes and you will be my mortal enemy at that moment!


----------



## Kpitts17

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> Yes and you will be my mortal enemy at that moment!


And you'll be boarding with I get off. 15 days until Western Caribbean on the Fantasy! lol


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

Kpitts17 said:


> And you'll be boarding with I get off. 15 days until Western Caribbean on the Fantasy! lol


Isn't it neat how a revolving door can feel so personal and homie? You can hate me on your debarkation, we won't mind!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*91 days until our first B2B on the Dream
329 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
462 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## kkayluvsdis

NC Mountain Cruiser said:


> Yes and you will be my mortal enemy at that moment!


So true!!!  My dream is to some day be able to surprise the family with a btb. Can you imagine thinking you have to disembark and then saying "j/k let's stay on board!"


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*89 days until our first B2B on the Dream
327 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
460 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Cruise Diva

*124 Days until the Disney Wonder Cruise out of New Orleans*


----------



## WanderingAlice

We’re at the 50 day mark!!


----------



## bostonluke

20 days until the Magic in NYC!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

25 Days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

31 Days, 14 hours.

We are celebrating Tom’s 75 birthday on the Dream!  Palo that night.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*88 days until our first B2B on the Dream
326 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
459 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Pappert

13 Sleeps


----------



## Dug720

124 days until...Celebrity Edge!

634 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## JETS70




----------



## bobbiwoz

30 days, 14 hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*87 days until our first B2B on the Dream
325 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
458 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## MikeMontrealer

493 days until our 7-night Eastern Carribean cruise on the Fantasy, which will be my 2nd cruise ever (first was in 2009 on Carnival, before we got married and had kids).


----------



## kkayluvsdis

24 Days!! The DU basket just arrived!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

1 MORE DAY! We embark on the Magic to Bermuda tomorrow!! Woot!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

2 sleeps until our first Disney cruise (that we spur of the moment booked 2.5 weeks ago!!)

Disney Dream, here we come!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

chunkymonkey said:


> 1 MORE DAY! We embark on the Magic to Bermuda tomorrow!! Woot!


Bon Voyage.  Enjoy your cruise.  Woot !  Woot !


----------



## ThinkTink1

Well...when I booked my cruise tonight the wonderful lady said 12 more days!! That's the great thing about booking last minute and it will be my first as Platinum!!!


----------



## mmmears

304 more days to go


----------



## Dug720

122 days until...Celebrity Edge!

632 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Cruising Engineer said:


> Bon Voyage.  Enjoy your cruise.  Woot !  Woot !


Thanks!!
Only a few more hours now...


----------



## bcwife76

Well we shuffled a few things around, Europe has now been pushed back to 2021 so my count downs have changed ever so slightly.

*150 days* until we are back 'home' to Aulani!
*313 days* until we sail on the Dream for our Grand Slam cruise!!!
*362 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!!!


----------



## heggy

We are in single digits now.
9 days left before our HOTHS with Halloween falling on a day at sea.


----------



## Dug720

121 days until...Celebrity Edge!

631 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

14! Let the packing commence!


----------



## bobbiwoz

27 days, 15 hours!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*84 days until our first B2B on the Dream
322 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
455 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Arianabtd

20!


----------



## jtntx34

49!


----------



## mmmears

302


----------



## Dug720

120 days until...Celebrity Edge!

630 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## phins_jazy

we leave in 4 days!!!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*83 days until our first B2B on the Dream
321 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
454 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## BarbSutto

71 days for our first cruise! We can start booking tomorrow! Happy dance!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*82 days until our first B2B on the Dream
320 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy ... ...Another 1 bites the dust .... 
453 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## mmmears

300 days!!!  

​


----------



## Dug720

118 days until...Celebrity Edge!

628 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*81 days until our first B2B on the Dream
319 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
452 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## mmmears

299!    Finally dropped into the 200s!​


----------



## dizneedoll

12 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

23 days, 16 hours


----------



## Dug720

117 days until...Celebrity Edge!

627 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

10


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*80 days until our first B2B on the Dream   ...Another 1 bites the dust ...
318 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
451 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bcwife76

*145 days* until we are back 'home' to Aulani!
*308 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*357 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## Elias1901

We set sail on the Magic in 41 days...


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*346*


----------



## ThinkTink1

6 more sleeps!!


----------



## Dug720

116 days until...Celebrity Edge!

626 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! (Watch this space... You know me!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

9! (daily posts from here on)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*79 days until our first B2B on the Dream 
317 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
450 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*   ...Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## Pappert

4 more sleeps!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

8 days away from the Fantasy


----------



## SNicksed

4 more days!!


----------



## DisneyPups

Wow! Lots of people who are going soon!  
We're 86 days out from our Fantasy trip! And then my husband and I will finally have made it on all 4 ships. (Only took 14 years!) Just in time for a new boat to be revealed.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

15 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

21 days 8 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*78 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
316 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
449 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## mmmears

296 days!​


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Two weeks from now we'll be headed South to Port Canaveral!! I'm starting to get that, "oh my gosh, I have so much to do" feeling!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*77 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
315 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
448 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## ChicosWife

455 days, but pending release of 2021 summer itineraries...


----------



## revdon64

84 days til we set sail for five nights on the Magic for Castaway Cay, Cozumel, and a Marvel Day at Sea. I'm more excited than my kids!


----------



## Next_disney_princess

2 days!! We leave Monday!


----------



## Smeece

33


----------



## heggy

Next_disney_princess said:


> 2 days!! We leave Monday!


Same here.  Guessing we are on the same cruise.
4 night cruise on the Dream with Halloween occurring on the day at sea.
Looking so forward to the cruise!


----------



## Budzooka

1 day. Flew into NY last night and seeing the city today before we board the Magic tomorrow!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*76 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
314 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
447 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bobbiwoz

19 days, 10 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Budzooka said:


> 1 day. Flew into NY last night and seeing the city today before we board the Magic tomorrow!!



 Bon Voyage. Have a great cruise.


----------



## bcwife76

*70 days* until our post-Christmas trip to Now Sapphire!
*140 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
*303 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*352 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*75 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
313 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
446 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## mmmears

293 days to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

18 days, 5 hours


----------



## Next_disney_princess

We leave tomorrow!!!  
4 nights disney dream!!!


----------



## ThinkTink1

TODAY.... and I am not even packed yet lol!!


----------



## Dug720

111 days until...Celebrity Edge!

621 days until the Pride of America portion of my Fiftieth in the Fiftieth! Cruise followed by Aulani!! (Watch this space... You know me!)


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

4 days until our date with the Fantasy!


----------



## Arianabtd

10!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*74 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
312 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
445 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## jtntx34

*39! *


----------



## jlynch924

66 days until we return to The Wonder!


----------



## ArielRae

6 more days until the Disney Magic out of NYC!


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

3 days! 2 days until our vacation starts and we are Florida bound.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*73 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
311 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
444 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Dug720

111 days until...Celebrity Edge!


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> 111 days until...Celebrity Edge!


 What happened to Hawaii??


----------



## WanderingAlice

34 days! We just got our luggage tags yesterday!!


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

2 days, 15 hours, 49 minutes.


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> What happened to Hawaii??



I am leaning towards a Greek Isles or British Isles cruise on Celebrity (assuming I like it) - likely in a suite.


----------



## Dug720

110 days until...Celebrity Edge!


----------



## Arianabtd

8!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*72 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
310 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy   ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
443 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bobbiwoz

15 days, 12hours!


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> I am leaning towards a Greek Isles or British Isles cruise on Celebrity (assuming I like it) - likely in a suite.


Nice!! I can't wait to see what you think of your upcoming Edge cruise! We were booked on the Edge for March of this year but ultimately cancelled and went on the Wonder, thinking it wasn't the right ship for 10 & 8 year olds so I'd love to see what you think (of the overall vibe of the ship, if you think it's more for adults and less for families etc).


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> Nice!! I can't wait to see what you think of your upcoming Edge cruise! We were booked on the Edge for March of this year but ultimately cancelled and went on the Wonder, thinking it wasn't the right ship for 10 & 8 year olds so I'd love to see what you think (of the overall vibe of the ship, if you think it's more for adults and less for families etc).



I'm planning to do a review - may try to do a "nightly log" or something. I'll let you know when I'm closer to the time.

I was looking at itineraries (and pictures from someone currently on the Edge for a Greek Isles cruise and really missing that scenery!!) and started looking at the 2020 prices (2021 is not out yet) and figured out that I could likely do a cruise - and maybe in a suite - and do a pre- or post- stay, likely WITH business class flights for the same or less than all the Hawaii trip would have been!


----------



## at227

70!!


----------



## Dug720

109 days until...Celebrity Edge!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*71 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
309 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy 
442 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

ONE!!!! I started my count down at 500+ days but as of 5:00PM Eastern today I am on vacation and Florida bound. Going to spend tomorrow on the beach and then board the Fantasy on Saturday.


----------



## dizneedoll

2 more days!!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

q


----------



## Dug720

107 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

470 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 Days, 15 Hours  

DH’s birthday is coming up quickly!  We are in November


----------



## Trera

239 days and 328 days


----------



## keiichiz28

223 days til first Disney cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*70 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam   ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
308 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
441 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## kkayluvsdis

ONE week from today we'll be headed South on 95!


----------



## bcwife76

*65 days* until Now Sapphire!
*135 days* until we go 'home' to Aulani!
*298 days* until our grand slam on the Dream!
*347 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## mmmears

288 days and counting​


----------



## bobbiwoz

12 days, 15 hours


----------



## Arianabtd

5!


----------



## tink1970

mmmears said:


> 288 days and counting​



So that would mean...272 now for me! I'll leave a Mickey bar or two for you


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*69 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam 
307 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
440 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*   ... Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## Dug720

106 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

469 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## kkayluvsdis

ONE week from now we will be finishing up dinner in the MDR!   AH!


----------



## g_ppetto

Tomorrow morning.


----------



## mmmears

tink1970 said:


> So that would mean...272 now for me! I'll leave a Mickey bar or two for you



It depends.  That's the day I'm leaving on the trip, not the date of the cruise itself (since it takes days to get there, I'm counting from when vacation starts this time).


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*68 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
306 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
439 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

g_ppetto said:


> Tomorrow morning.


Bon Voyage.  Have a great cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

11 days, 7 hours


----------



## Dug720

104 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

467 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## bobbiwoz

10 days, 8 hours


----------



## CaseyCruiser

13 days to go for Walt Disney World and 73 days until my Disney Cruise


----------



## rstackjd

11 days and we are back on the Magic - 11/15 out of San Juan.  Can't wait


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days, 5 hours


----------



## Dug720

103 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

466 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## MomOTwins

kkayluvsdis said:


> View attachment 450632


Seeya on the ship!


----------



## Dug720

102 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

465 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*65 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
303 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
436 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston* 
*29 days left in this semester*


----------



## jlynch924

57 days! Woohoo


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 16 hours


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## Dug720

101 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

464 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## Arianabtd

1!!! On the way to the airport!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 239 days and 328 days


233 days and 322 days


----------



## bcwife76

*59 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*129 days* until we head home to Aulani!
*292 days* until our Dream Grand Slam cruise!
*341 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## jtntx34

*29!! *


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days, 15 hours


----------



## Dug720

100 days until...Celebrity Edge! (I got off by a day)

463 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## Arianabtd

0!!!! Just sitting here admiring her


----------



## bcwife76

@Arianabtd  have an amazing time!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days, 9 hours


----------



## auntlynne

This was yesterday


----------



## kkayluvsdis

It's time!!!


----------



## Karin1984

281 days till we fly to the US
284 days till we are in Disneyland Anaheim
290 days till we are in Disney World
294 days till we board the Disney Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

Karin1984 said:


> 281 days till we fly to the US
> 284 days till we are in Disneyland Anaheim
> 290 days till we are in Disney World
> 294 days till we board the Disney Fantasy


That’s quite a trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days, 17 hours


----------



## Karin1984

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s quite a trip!


It started with just Anaheim, then the WDW idea came and then we figured the best way to relax after all that running around must be to go on a Disney cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

Karin1984 said:


> It started with just Anaheim, then the WDW idea came and then we figured the best way to relax after all that running around must be to go on a Disney cruise


I think you made the right decision!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*61 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
299 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy ... Broke thru the 300s ... 
432 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
25 days left in this semester*


----------



## DCLObsessed

21 days until our first Merrytime cruise
361 Until our first PC cruise!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

5 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days, 15 hours, so close!


----------



## jlynch924

52 days!


----------



## bcwife76

*55 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*125 days* until we are back 'home' to Aulani!
*288 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*337 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
*488 days* until we travel to the dark side on Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Dug720

96 days until...Celebrity Edge!

459 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Three days til we are on the Dream. Can't wait since yesterday here in Michigan we got 8 inches of snow.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

matt&jakesmom said:


> Three days til we are on the Dream. Can't wait since yesterday here in Michigan we got 8 inches of snow.


I'm originally from Michigan (Rochester Hills) and my DB and DSIL live in Lake Orion.  I remember the snow!   Love it here in NM.  Enjoy the cruise.


----------



## Tina Barnett

18 days!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

95 days until...Celebrity Edge!

458 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day 14 hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 1 day 14 hours!


Are you all packed?  What are your plans for the birthday boy?


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 233 days and 322 days


227 and 316 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*58 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
296 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy 
429 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
 6 classes and a final left in this semester*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Are you all packed?  What are your plans for the birthday boy?


I am packed.  Tom is waiting until we drop Gus off.
We have Palo on his birthday.  From FL we will fly to Pigeon Forge where we will stay in Dream More and we will go to the Christmas attractions at Dollywood.


----------



## Cheryl592000

16 days!


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

11 until we're on the Fantasy!


----------



## jack87891

4 days!  Our 15th but our friends very first!!!   We get to see things through fresh eyes. Can’t wait


----------



## mmmears

276 days to go!​


----------



## Dug720

94 days until...Celebrity Edge!

457 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Took advantage of a $25 deposit and $200 EXTRA OBC offer yesterday to book this one. Banking on my TA and her boss being right that I will like Celebrity.)


----------



## ChicosWife

We have one booked, but are still waiting for the new itineraries....


----------



## Smeece

14 days until our Very Merry Time cruise on the Wonder!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*52 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*122 days* until we are 'home' at Aulani!
*285 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*334 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Cabo!
*485 days* until Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Dug720

93 days until...Celebrity Edge!

456 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.


----------



## bobbiwoz

0 we sail today!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 0 we sail today!


Bon Voyage, have a great cruise, happy birthday Tom.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Down to 300 days, yes I know, still a long way to go. Got a question though, when it says the hours I'm a bit confused, as when I took the screen cap it was 10.44am in the morning and it says 12 hours, but I'm in the same time zone as my departure port and the cruise is set to depart at 4pm, so the hours countdown is wrong ...... Confused


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*54 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
292 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
425 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
5 classes and a final left in this semester *


----------



## jtntx34

*19 days until my first Disney Cruise!  *


----------



## WanderingAlice

2 weeks from today!!!


----------



## Dug720

90 days until...Celebrity Edge! Did my online check-in this morning!!

453 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

*60*  3 night on Dream
*218*  12 night on Magic
*481*  7 night on Fantasy


----------



## Adventurelawyer

104.

The post PIF and check in blues are real.


----------



## bobbiwoz

40  

The Birthday/Merrytime Cruise was fabulous!  Upcoming is for NYE which replaced last year‘s NYE cruise which we had to cancel because we both got sick.  We did have insurance, so we’re trying for this year!


----------



## Dug720

89 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

452 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*52 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
290 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy  ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
423 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
4 classes and a final left in this semester  *


----------



## bcwife76

*47 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*117 days* until we are back 'home' to Aulani!
*280 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*329 days* until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #10!
*480 days* until we sail on Carnival Mardi Gras!

@dad of 3 addicted to DCL  I think we board the Carnival Mardi Gras in PC the same day you board the Fantasy in March 2021. I'm excited to try a new ship (and will for sure sail DCL again after this) but I already told my dh when I see the Fantasy I'll probably cry from our ship


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

3


bcwife76 said:


> *47 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
> *117 days* until we are back 'home' to Aulani!
> *280 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
> *329 days* until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #10!
> *480 days* until we sail on Carnival Mardi Gras!
> 
> @dad of 3 addicted to DCL  I think we board the Carnival Mardi Gras in PC the same day you board the Fantasy in March 2021. I'm excited to try a new ship (and will for sure sail DCL again after this) but I already told my dh when I see the Fantasy I'll probably cry from our ship


3/13/21?


----------



## bcwife76

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> 3
> 
> 3/13/21?


Yep!


----------



## Dug720

88 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

451 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

593 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## PurplePencil

BadPinkTink said:


> Down to 300 days, yes I know, still a long way to go. Got a question though, when it says the hours I'm a bit confused, as when I took the screen cap it was 10.44am in the morning and it says 12 hours, but I'm in the same time zone as my departure port and the cruise is set to depart at 4pm, so the hours countdown is wrong ...... Confused
> 
> View attachment 453107


It is counting down to 11 o'clock. The port opens 10:30/11; and the app is not counting down to sail away.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ooooh , thank you ,


----------



## Smeece

8 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathi

30 days (Fantasy Western for Christmas)
219 days (Fantasy Eastern 9-night)
308 days (Fantasy Bahamas 5-night double dip) AND 313 days (Fantasy Western 5-night)   B2B in concierge for our 20th anniversary!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*50 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
288 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
421 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
3 classes and a final left in this semester *


----------



## Dug720

87 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

450 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

592 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

37 days, 9 hours


----------



## bcwife76

*44 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!!
*114 days* until we arrive 'home' to Aulani!
*277 days* until our Dream Grand slam!
*326 days* until Wonder to Cabo!
*477 days* until Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Tina Barnett

7 days!!!! So excited!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*47 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
285 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
418 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
3 classes and a final left in this semester *


----------



## AngelDisney

I have to cancel the Northern Europe in August 2020 due to DD22’s school schedule change. Here is our new countdown! Can’t wait to be immersed in holiday festivities on the Dream, attend MMVCP for the first time, and celebrate Christmas at WDW in December 2020! It will be crowded but magical too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

35 days


----------



## Dug720

83 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

446 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

588 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

33 days 16 hours


----------



## jtntx34

*Tomorrow, I start the single digits.*

*10 days to go!!!
*


----------



## otten

100! Hard to believe it's so soon now. Countdown started at 500


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*45 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
283 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
416 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
2 classes and a final left in this semester*


----------



## DisneYE

99 days for our WBPC!!! Double digits now!! Getting closer!


----------



## otten

DisneYE said:


> 99 days for our WBPC!!! Double digits now!! Getting closer!



1 week from tomorrow night we can book things as silver! yay


----------



## WanderingAlice

5 days!! I can’t believe it’s finally almost here


----------



## kurts mom

66 days until we sail on The Wonder!!
Booked last minute so of course nothing available but 3 days at sea and Castaway Cay= PERFECT!! Hopefully we will get some when we get onboard


----------



## bcwife76

We switched our Dream cruise to the one after so one of my countdowns just grew by 3 days   

*39 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*109 days* until we are welcomed home to Aulani!
*275 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*321 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo for cruise #10!
*472 days* until we visit the dark side on Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## DisneYE

otten said:


> 1 week from tomorrow night we can book things as silver! yay



yay indeed... hope you find activities that appeal to you..


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 227 and 316 days


212 and 301 days


----------



## Mitura

We drive down tomorrow and get on Saturday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mitura said:


> We drive down tomorrow and get on Saturday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

30 days, 15 hours


----------



## jtntx34

*7 days! *


----------



## bobbiwoz

29 days!


----------



## WanderingAlice

1 day!!! We leave for Miami tomorrow


----------



## Dug720

77 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

440 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

582 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## Dug720

76 days until...Celebrity Edge! Just saved a bunch on excursions thanks to a Cyber Monday price drop!!

439 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

581 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## disneybass

Celebrating my February 2021 retirement with a 14 day  Disney Wonder re positioning cruise from New Orleans to San Diego leaving 2/26/21.  Then we are taking the Amtrak from San Diego to Anaheim to do a couple of days at Disneyland before flying back


----------



## ChicosWife

Still waiting for the summer 2021 itineraries....


----------



## jtntx34

*4 days until my very first Disney Cruise.*


----------



## bcwife76

*34 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*104 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
*270 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*316 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Baja for cruise #10!
*467 days* until we sail the dark side on Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Dug720

75 days until...Celebrity Edge!

438 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

580 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## AngelDisney

disneybass said:


> Celebrating my February 2021 retirement with a 14 day  Disney Wonder re positioning cruise from New Orleans to San Diego leaving 2/26/21.  Then we are taking the Amtrak from San pDiego to Anaheim to do a couple of days at Disneyland before flying back


This is what I have been looking forward to: my retirement and sailing off-school seasons on Disney ships!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

disneybass said:


> Celebrating my February 2021 retirement with a 14 day  Disney Wonder re positioning cruise from New Orleans to San Diego leaving 2/26/21.  Then we are taking the Amtrak from San Diego to Anaheim to do a couple of days at Disneyland before flying back


2021 could be a banner year for me too.  If all works out well, I should receive my Ph.D. and want to celebrate with a loooong cruise, hopefully on the Wish.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*38 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
276 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
409 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
1 class and a final left in this semester*


----------



## jlnten17

24 days until our very first Disney Cruise and I just booked it today.  We are taking the Dec 27th cruise on the Dream to see how we like it.   I am a WDW and DL veteran but a complete DCL newbie.


----------



## bobbiwoz

25 days, 16 hours


----------



## jtntx34

*2 days!!!  (It is happening.)*


----------



## Dug720

74 days until...Celebrity Edge!

437 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

579 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## nancyjo1998

385


----------



## jtntx34

*As they say in Les Miz, “One more day! Another day, another destiny...”
*


----------



## DisneYE

3 months, 90 days exactly until our March 2020 WBPC... getting closer!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

23 days, 14 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*35 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
273 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
406 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
Just the final left in this semester*


----------



## bcwife76

It's been a really crummy week for my little family so I'm so happy one of our countdowns is super close!

*30 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*100 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!
*266 days* until our Dream Grand slam!
*312 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*463 days* until we 'try something new' on the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

41


----------



## bobbiwoz

22 days, 8 hours


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Unfortunately, we only just got back from our four night Bahama cruise.

But we did reserve a placeholder while on board and plan on taking an Alaska cruise. Just have to wait for the 2021 dates to be released!
Tick-tock, tick-tock!!!


----------



## Dug720

Dug720 said:


> 69 days until...Celebrity Edge!
> 
> 432 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.
> 
> 574 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## mmmears

Only 250 days until we leave for next summer's cruise!!!​


----------



## ChicosWife

So excited to have a true countdown again! 257!


----------



## bbn1122

Less than 30 days!    25 days....I just counted!!!  

First time out of Miami!

The entire family, we haven’t done a cruise together since 2014.


----------



## Dug720

68 days until...Celebrity Edge!

431 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan.

573 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## jlynch924

24 days until we're back on The Wonder!


----------



## revdon64

5 night Marvel Day at Sea on the Magic out of Miami - 38 days away!


----------



## bcwife76

*26 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*96 days* (another zero bites the dust!) til Aulani and the North Shore!
*262 days* until our Disney Dream grand slam!
*308 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo for our 10th cruise!
*459 days* until we visit the dark side on Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## ChicosWife

256


----------



## Dug720

67 days until...Celebrity Edge!

430 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (In a shocker, this may change. LOL.)

572 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## ChicosWife

255


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*30 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam   ...another 1 bites the dust ... 
268 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
401 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston
Tomorrow is the last Final for the semester *


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

THREE!!  Just 3 more days!!!


----------



## Dug720

65 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

428 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

570 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*28 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam 
266 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
399days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## NZMUM

14 days until our first cruise on the Dream.
19 days until we return to the Magic.
24 days until our first Marvel Day at Sea.
365 days until ABD trip to Egypt.
383 days until we are back on the Fantasy.
392 days until our first cruise on the Wonder & we complete the Grand Slam.


----------



## TheMandalorians2ndCousin

6 days!


----------



## Dug720

62 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

425 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

567 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## JK42

151 days until our first Disney cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

*19 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun (another zero bites the dust!)
*89 days* until we go 'home' to Aulani (another zero bites the dust!)
*256 days* until our Dream grand slam!
*302 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
*453 days* until we visit the dark side on the new Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 212 and 301 days


194 days and 283 days


----------



## jlynch924

17 days... holy cow!!!


----------



## Dug720

61 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

424 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

566 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*24 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
262 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
395 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## ChicosWife

249


----------



## 71 Truck

Just got off a seven day a few weeks ago and to many days to count till the next one.


----------



## Dug720

60 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

423 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

565 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

10 days


----------



## Dug720

58 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

421 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

563 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip!


----------



## matt101980

6 Days!!! First cruise ever.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*21 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
259 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
392 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bobbiwoz

matt101980 said:


> 6 Days!!! First cruise ever.


That’s great!  Enjoy it!!


----------



## bcwife76

*15 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*86 days* until Aulani and Turtle Bay!
*252 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*298 days* (another zero bites the dust!) until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*449 days* (another zero bites the dust!) until we try out the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## bobbiwoz

9 days, 5 hours


----------



## DisneyPups

28 days! Rounding out the ships with my first Fantasy (it only took 14 years!). I think I'm more excited than the kids.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*20 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam -   ...Another 1 Bites the Dust ...  
258 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
391 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## Dug720

54 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

417 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

559 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip! (May change to Norway...)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*17 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam 
255 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
389 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days, 6 hours!


----------



## deliela999

bobbiwoz said:


> 5 days, 6 hours!


I'm jealous!  I'm officially at 365 (or maybe 366 with leap year)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

deliela999 said:


> I'm jealous!  I'm officially at 365 (or maybe 366 with leap year)!


It will be here sooner than you can imagine!


----------



## Dug720

53 days until...Celebrity Edge! 

416 days until Celebrity Summit from San Juan. (Subject to change...may book an Edge or Apex on board in February.)

558 days until Italy, Turkey and Greek Isles on the Celebrity Edge - 50th birthday trip! (May change to Norway...)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*15 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
253 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy
386 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

revdon64 said:


> 5 night Marvel Day at Sea on the Magic out of Miami - 38 days away!


I'm doing this one in February. Any chance you can save your daily Navigators for me? I'm a planner and it's hard to find information about this itinerary.


----------



## revdon64

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I'm doing this one in February. Any chance you can save your daily Navigators for me? I'm a planner and it's hard to find information about this itinerary.



I can try. I'm not sure that we'll be getting any physical copies because, as I understand it, they aren't routinely leaving them in the rooms anymore. Most of my group has cell phones, so we're more likely to be using the app, but I'll try to remember. 22 days to sailing!


----------



## bcwife76

*8 days* (single digits!) until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
*79 days* (another zero bite the dust!) until Aulani and Turtle Bay!
*245 days* until our Grand Slam on the Dream!
*291 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
*442 days* until we sail the new Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *8 days* (single digits!) until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!
> *79 days* (another zero bite the dust!) until Aulani and Turtle Bay!
> *245 days* until our Grand Slam on the Dream!
> *291 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
> *442 days* until we sail the new Carnival Mardi Gras!


You will be sailing early in the new year!  Have a great time!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow we board!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow we board!



How exciting!   I'm busy (now that the Christmas rush is over) making door magnets for our cruise.
Bon Voyage.   Enjoy NYE.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*12 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam
250 days until the Family Cruise B2B on the Fantasy   ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
383 days until Wonder Cruise out of Galveston*


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow we board!


Woohoo!!! Have a fabulous New Years cruise!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*11 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beautiful cruise... seas so smooth!


----------



## bbn1122

4 days!  This Saturday 1/4/20 on the Magic out of Miami! ️


----------



## jlynch924

3 Days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*9 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- Single Digit Dance Time - *


----------



## bcwife76

*3 days* until Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!!!
*73 days* until we are back 'home' at Aulani!!
*239 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam (another zero bites the dust!)
*285 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
*437 days* until we are try the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Missus_Aitch

82 days!  Can’t wait!  Now that the holidays are over, it’s the next big thing to look forward to (and make lists for... and obsess over... and wake up at 3 a.m. worrying about!!)


----------



## Cfry06

4!
267!
332!
Looking forward to a wonderful year with DCL!


----------



## mmmears

227 days to go!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*8 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- Door magnets all done.  Time to get organized.  *


----------



## jlynch924

Leaving tomorrow! Headed to Galveston in a few short hours!


----------



## revdon64

16 days!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Tomorrow! Last time I posted on this thread was exactly one year ago today when we were headed out on the same cruise last year. Hoping it's just as great in 2020!




jlynch924 said:


> Leaving tomorrow! Headed to Galveston in a few short hours!



See you there!


----------



## bcwife76

Flying to Cancun tomorrow for a week at Now Sapphire Riviera Cancun!!!
*71 days* until we return 'home' to Aulani!!
*237 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*283 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*435 days* until we give the Carnival Mardi Gras a try!


----------



## lklgoodman

2 weeks from now and I'll be on the Fantasy, yea!!!  After that it'll be a long over 400 days until our next Fantasy cruise.


----------



## Dug720

43 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

196 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

408 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

554 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Dug720

42 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

195 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

407 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

553 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*5 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- Suitcases in the ready mode. *


----------



## Dug720

41 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

194  days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

406 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

554 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

255


----------



## Trera

I just cancelled our Sept cruise and booked a Star Wars day a sea cruise that leaves in 33 Days!!!

Also have our 9 night Eastern leaving in 173 days!


----------



## motherdaughtercruisers

19 Days! Southern Caribbean on the Wonder!


----------



## Meriweather

Disney cruise

152 days until family cruise.....3 cabins, going to pay if off tomorrow


----------



## Trera

Meriweather said:


> Disney cruise
> 
> 152 days until family cruise.....3 cabins, going to pay if off tomorrow


that sounds painful.


----------



## Dug720

40 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

193 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

405 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

553 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*3 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- All packed.  Fly to MCO in the morning.  Visit family then to the port.*


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> *3 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- All packed.  Fly to MCO in the morning.  Visit family then to the port.*



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Have a great trip!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Dug720

39 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

192 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

404 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

552 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Cruising Engineer said:


> *3 days until our first B2B on the Dream - Grand Slam* *- All packed.  Fly to MCO in the morning.  Visit family then to the port.*


Grand Slam!  Congrats!  Enjoy!


----------



## Ccll4

18 days!


----------



## Dug720

38 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

191 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

403 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!

551 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## mills10

Finally made it to 100 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

252 until Halloween Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 39 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!
> 
> 192 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!
> 
> 404 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!!
> 
> 552 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


Glad you have the DCL BOOKED


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Glad you have the DCL BOOKED



Thank you!! Me too!!!


----------



## Dug720

37 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

190 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

402 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

550 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## party-of-five

1 month!  Yay!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Just back yesterday, and for the first time in a long time, no cruise booked to count down to.


----------



## Dug720

36 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

189 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

401 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

549 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## AlohaNow

275 days!!! Just booked it two weeks ago and am excited for the planning!


----------



## tlprice

*73* days until Spring Break at WDW

*141* days until Alaska and double grand slam


----------



## bobbiwoz

Trera said:


> that sounds painful.


Agree!


----------



## bobbiwoz

251days!


----------



## Dug720

35 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

188 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

400 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

548 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

Just back from Cancun last night so.....

*62 days* until we are heading 'home' to Aulani!
*228 days* until our Disney Dream grand slam!
*274 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*426 days* until we try something new on the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## jacksmom

249 days! Seems like a longtime away right now.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

5 Days until 3 Night Dream

51 Days until 12 Night Med

306 Days until Spring Break Western


----------



## ladyofthetramp

We are at 150 days until we leave for Italy and Greece!


----------



## Dug720

34 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

187 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

399 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

547 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> I just cancelled our Sept cruise and booked a Star Wars day a sea cruise that leaves in 33 Days!!!
> 
> Also have our 9 night Eastern leaving in 173 days!


26 days and 167 days.


----------



## ChicosWife

222


----------



## party-of-five

4 weeks!


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

88 days until we complete our Grand Slam with a 5-night Western on the Magic!


----------



## Dug720

33 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

186  days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

398 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

546 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## jenpink

41 days until our 14th Disney Cruise and 2nd time on the Dream.
40 days until Disney Princess Half Marathon


----------



## CyberPluto

110 days until we board the Magic in Miami!  We usually stick to 7 nights on the Fantasy but decided to fit in a second cruise this year and thought it would be fun to revisit the Magic after a long time away.  Can’t wait!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 26 days and 167 days.


24 days and 165 days


----------



## mkb3

Fiddy


----------



## Tiff M

11 days until our 5th cruise! Southern Caribbean, so excited!


----------



## ChicosWife

220


----------



## Dug720

32 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

185 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

397 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

545 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Dug720

30 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

184 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

396 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

542 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!

(got off on a couple of numbers!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

48 Days  

We booked a quick get away, since we had to cancel Australia on Princess for March because of the fires.


----------



## bcwife76

Ugh I am SO over this snow! Picked the wrong week to go to Mexico that's for sure, should have gone this week 

*57 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*223 days* until our Dream grand slam!
*269 days* (another zero bites the dust) until we are back on the Wonder!
*421 days* until we try out the new Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Dug720

29 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

183 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

395 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

541 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47days


----------



## BelleDisnE

90 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

230 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ...  ...Another 1 bites the dust ... 
363 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston

Just back from the Dream B2B.  Great time, great weather.  Grand Slam and Platinum (and 2 more sling bags).


----------



## travelmomof3

155 days til we sail the Wonder to Alaska!  (first DCL cruise!)

345 days til our New Years cruise on the Wonder to the Caribbean!


----------



## Dug720

28 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

181 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

393 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

539 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Cruise Diva

Twenty- four days until Disney Wonder cruising from New Orleans!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

229 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
362 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## mills10

90 Days!!


----------



## jtntx34

Just booked my 2nd cruise with DCL...my first traveling with my mom who needs the HA room.

Starting the countdown today...462 and counting.


----------



## Dug720

27 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

180 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!! Getting set to make my ADRs!!

392 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

538 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

45 days, 16 hours


----------



## DisneYE

bobbiwoz said:


> 45 days, 16 hours



I think we're on the same ship
45 days for our WBPC cruise...
Getting closer!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

228 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
361 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

*54 days* until Aulani and Turtle Bay!
*217 days* until our Dream Grand Slam (just switched cruises so our countdown fell by 3 days woohoo!)
*266 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
*418 days* until we try out the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## mmmears

208 days until we leave for our cruise!!!  




Dug720 said:


> 29 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!
> 
> 183 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!
> 
> 395 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.
> 
> 541 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!



I just saw your latest addition.  Norway is amazing!!!


----------



## Dug720

26 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

179 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

391 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

537 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Dug720

mmmears said:


> 208 days until we leave for our cruise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your latest addition.  Norway is amazing!!!



I’m excited! I will admit that if DCL has a just Norway (or Norway and Iceland - or other Scandinavian countries) and the price is close (being solo it can happen) I may well jump to DCL. Especially if it remains the Magic in Europe. I love her!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneYE said:


> I think we're on the same ship
> 45 days for our WBPC cruise...
> Getting closer!!


Sadly, our cruise is just a 3 night.  We have been on DCL’s WBPC Cruise in 2014 and it was great!  You’ll have a great time!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 24 days and 165 days


17 days and 158 days.


----------



## Andrew96

241


----------



## Mimitravels

206!!!


----------



## Dug720

25 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

178 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

390 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

536 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## ctechbob

93 Days till 7 night western on Fantasy!


----------



## Dug720

24 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

177 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

389 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

535 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

42 days    Until our winter getaway!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

225 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
358 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Nine months!  So great to have our next cruise booked


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 17 days and 158 days.


15 days until our 7 night eastern on the Fantasy and 156 days until our 9 night on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

41 days, 16 hours


----------



## Dug720

23 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

176 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

388 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

534 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## Dug720

21 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

174 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

386 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

532 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39 days, 17 hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

222 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
355 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

48 days until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
211 days until our Grand Slam Dream cruise!
260 days until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
412 days until we try out Carnival for the first time on the Mardi Gras!


----------



## jtntx34

455...BUT...

We are going to cancel and focus on a parks only trip.  I will miss the ship but am looking forward to going back to the parks.


----------



## hecmd23

Just came back from one, so the next ones are 208 days and 362 days. Still too far out!


----------



## Dug720

20 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

173 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

385  days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

531 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

38 days, 10 hours 3 nights on the Dream

Oh, and 12 days until we go on Princess to the Caribbean.


----------



## ChicosWife

208


----------



## bcwife76

ChicosWife said:


> 208


I think you must be sailing right before us on the Dream! We are on the August 24th sailing.


----------



## Dug720

19 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

172 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

384  days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

530 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

37 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

220 days until the Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean   ...Another 1 bites the dust ...  
353 days until the Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 15 days until our 7 night eastern on the Fantasy and 156 days until our 9 night on the Fantasy


10 days and 151 days


----------



## gallaj0

Trera said:


> 10 days and 151 days


We'll be on that June 27th 9 night also! I started a thread in the Cruise Meet link HERE in case you're interested in jumping in; it's pretty thin right now.


----------



## Trera

gallaj0 said:


> We'll be on that June 27th 9 night also! I started a thread in the Cruise Meet link HERE in case you're interested in jumping in; it's pretty thin right now.


thanks


----------



## Dug720

18 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

171 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

383  days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

529 days until Celebrity Reflection 7-night Norway cruise!


----------



## davedray

312 days until our first cruse ever!  We are doing a 4 day on the Dream, and 2 nights before at Grand Destino.  So far away but still excited!  I need to get one of these countdown signatures!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

davedray said:


> 312 days until our first cruse ever!  We are doing a 4 day on the Dream, and 2 nights before at Grand Destino.  So far away but still excited!  I need to get one of these countdown signatures!


http://distickers.com/ticker/stepone/vacation.html


----------



## jenpink

26 days until our 14th Disney cruise and 2nd time on the Dream.
25 days until the Disney Princess Half Marathon


----------



## Cruising Engineer

219 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
352 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

9 days and 150 days. Ugh.....................had to make that final payment last night for our 9 night cruise in June.


----------



## ChicosWife

bcwife76 said:


> I think you must be sailing right before us on the Dream! We are on the August 24th sailing.



Us too!


----------



## ChicosWife

Trera said:


> 9 days and 150 days. Ugh.....................had to make that final payment last night for our 9 night cruise in June.



Good news is, you have a 9-night cruise to look forward to!


----------



## NC State

444 days


----------



## jetydosa

158 days - Gold Castaway and will be our first time on the Fantasy!


----------



## bcwife76

*45 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!!
*208 days* until our Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*257 days* until we are back on the Wonder for cruise #10!
*409 days* (another zero bites the dust) til we try out the Carnival Mardi Gras!


----------



## Dash117

39 days Disney Magic Marvel Days at Sea Frist timer


----------



## mmmears

199 days to go!  I can't believe I'm finally in the 100s!!!


----------



## mills10

80 days!!


----------



## Dug720

17 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

170 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

382  days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

534 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## GaMomof2Girls

49 days until Disney Dream 3-Night!! First time adults only and can't wait!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 10 days and 151 days


8 days and 149 days


----------



## THE BARRON

130 days For June trip and 448 for April 2021


----------



## mollygirl13

148 days until our 11th Disney Cruise June 26th Disney Dream 2 stops at Castaway!


----------



## Dug720

16 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

169 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

381 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

533 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

217 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
350 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  ...Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## Dug720

15 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!!

168 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

380 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

532 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

216 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
349 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

42 days (6 weeks today!) we'll be flying 'home' to Aulani!!
205 days until our Grand Slam on the Dream!
254 days until we are home on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!
406 days until we see what the Carnival Mardi Gras is all about!


----------



## Dug720

14 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! TWO WEEKS!!

167 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

379 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

531 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Dug720

13 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! TWO WEEKS!!

166 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

378 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

530 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## jenushkask8s

293 days until Royal Caribbean Harmony of the Seas 7-day Eastern Caribbean for Thanksgiving!

459 days until Disney Fantasy 7-night Western Caribbean for our 19th anniversary!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 8 days and 149 days


5 days and 14 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

214 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
347 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

*40 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
*203 days* until our Dream Grand slam!
*252 days* until we are back on beloved Wonder for cruise #10!
Had to cancel the Carnival Mardi Gras for March 2021, watch this space once the 2021 Europe cruises drop in a few weeks


----------



## o&smom

31 days until 14 wonderful days on the Wonder!


----------



## Dug720

12 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! TWO WEEKS!!

165 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

377 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

529 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Dug720

11 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! TWO WEEKS!!

164 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

376 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

528 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 5 days and 14 days


3 days and 143 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

212 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
345 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 3 days and 143 days


2 days and 142 days


----------



## Dug720

10 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! TWO WEEKS!!

163 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

375 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

527 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## DisneYE

Exactly 1 month (28 days and some hours according to the DCL app)..


----------



## Dug720

9 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! Single digit dance!!!

162 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

374 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

526 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 2 days and 142 days


1 day!!!!!!!!! and then 141 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

210 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean   ..Another 1 bites the dust...
343 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

*36 days* til we fly 'home' to Aulani!!
*199 days* (another zero bites the dust) until our Disney Dream Grand Slam, just booked our airfare and our stay afterwards at OKW last night!!
*248 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!!


----------



## disney789

263 days!


----------



## Dug720

8 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! I leave for Miami a week from today!!!!

161 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

373 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

525 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

27 days until our 3 night Dream Cruise!

However, we are boarding the Sky Princess pretty soon!


----------



## mills10

70 days!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

209 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
342 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 1 day!!!!!!!!! and then 141 days


We are sailing away as we speak. So looking forward to this cruise. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Trera said:


> We are sailing away as we speak. So looking forward to this cruise. Have a great week everyone.


Bon Voyage.  Have a great cruise.


----------



## msbliz

Just booked this morning and we have 201 days to wait!!!!! I’m so excited!


----------



## jenpink

15 days until or 14th Disney Cruise and 2nd time on the Dream.  
14 days until the Disney Princess Half Marathon


----------



## Dug720

7 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! ONE WEEK!!!!!!!

160 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

372 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

524 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 7 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! ONE WEEK!!!!!!!


Have you started packing yet?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

208 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
341 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Have you started packing yet?



Yep! All packed clothes-wise! Just the backpack with last minute stuff to do!!


----------



## Dug720

6 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! ONE WEEK!!!!!!!

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
159 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

371 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

523 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## croozinaround

39 days!!!


----------



## 71 Truck

To many to count


----------



## Dug720

5 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! 

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
158 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

370 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

522 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

206 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
339 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Dug720

4 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! 

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
157 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

369 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

521 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

22 days until the Dream!

We are on the Princess Sky... having a ball!  Still, I am missing Mickey.  This ship plays the Love Boat theme on the horn!


----------



## TeeDisney1025

8 days til we sail on the Disney Wonder from New Orleans!!
This is our first Disney Cruise and we are so excited! I can't wait to see my son's reaction!!


----------



## auntrenae

6 days till we sail on the Disney Dream with our son, his family of 6 and his inlaws!


----------



## Dug720

3 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! 

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
156 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

368 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

520 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

120 days!


----------



## bcwife76

*30 days* until we fly 'home' to Aulani!
*193 days* until we board the Disney Dream for our grand slam cruise!!
*242 days* until we are back on our beloved Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## ThinkTink1

2 days until my 14th Disney Cruise!! 5 night Marvel Cruise on the Disney Magic!! Just booked 6 days ago  not even close to being ready lol but who cares!!


----------



## littlebigdog

71 days until our 3rd Disney Cruise! 7 night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## JulieBeeRN

346 days to our second cruise on the Dream and first concierge room!


----------



## Dug720

2 days until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! I fly to MIA tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
155 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

367 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

519 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

20 days 16 hours Til the Dream!

Today is our last day on Princess Sky!  This is her maiden year, was launched in September.  It’s been a great cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

203 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
336 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Dug720

1 day until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! I fly to MIA today!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
154 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

366 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

518 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 1 day until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! I fly to MIA today!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm following your live trip reports.  Bon Voyage.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

202 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
335 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

10 days!  

Today we left sky Princess and it was a great cruise to East Caribbean!  Passport showing in Port Everglades was solely using facial recognition.  Passports were kept in our hands, & a picture taken....it went very fast and efficient!


----------



## Dug720

Embarkation day!!! I'm gonna be living on the EDGE this morning!!!

I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.

https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
153 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!

365 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.

517 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


----------



## AngelDisney

Dug720 said:


> 1 day until Celebrity Edge 7-night Western Caribbean!! I fly to MIA today!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've started a trip report over on Cruise Critic for those who want to follow. I'll do a review/comparison here (well, on the RCCL board) once I'm back...just seems easier to do the live report in one place.
> 
> https://boards.cruisecritic.com/topic/2732738-live-trip-report-edge-216-23/
> 154 days until my Walt Disney World birthday trip!!
> 
> 366 days until Disney Magic 5-night Bahamas cruise!! I could not stay away from my DCL!! And yes, I'm still keeping it even with MDAS.
> 
> 518 days until Celebrity Apex Italy, France, and Spain cruise!


Safe travel and have a magical time!


----------



## Dug720

AngelDisney said:


> Safe travel and have a magical time!



Thank you!!


----------



## msbliz

193!


----------



## jenpink

8 days until our 14th Disney Cruise, 2nd time on the Dream. 
7 days until the Disney Princess Half Marathon


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenpink said:


> 8 days until our 14th Disney Cruise, 2nd time on the Dream.
> 7 days until the Disney Princess Half Marathon


Enjoy!!


----------



## DisneYE

18 days until PC cruise... 2 weeks until we fly to NOLA for a few days before the cruise.
Excited!!


----------



## Trera

just got back the other day from our 7 night Fantasy.........................so now 131 days until our 9 night on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

*26 days* until we are back 'home' at Aulani!
*189 days* until our grand slam on the Dream!
*238 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Cabo!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

200 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean   ...Another 1 bites the dust ...  
333 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## tlprice

*37* days until Spring Break at WDW

*105* days until Alaska and double grand slam (Checked in and booked everything last night.  First time I've ever been able to get a Palo brunch reservation in 8 cruises).


----------



## bobbiwoz

16 days, 16 hours!


----------



## mills10

60 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

199 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean  Broke through  the 200-day barrier  
332 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

15 days, 16 hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

198 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
331 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

12 days, 16 hours!


----------



## bcwife76

*21 days* (3 weeks today!) until we fly off 'home' to Aulani!\
*184 days* until our grand slam on the Dream!
*233 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Cabo!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

195 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
328 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

11 days, 17 hours


----------



## pjsmith67

11 days, 1 hour, 48 minutes.  But, hey, who's counting anyway?


----------



## jenpink

0 days.  We leave today!!!  Ready to relax after finishing the Disney Princess Half Marathon yesterday


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenpink said:


> 0 days.  We leave today!!!  Ready to relax after finishing the Disney Princess Half Marathon yesterday


Congratulations!!


----------



## NZMUM

294 days until ABD trip to Egypt.
311 days until we are back on the Fantasy.
320 days until our first cruise on the Wonder & we complete the Grand Slam.


----------



## dizneeat

*  452 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  451 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bcwife76

*17 days* til we are back 'home' at Aulani!
*180 days* until our Dream grand slam!
*229 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo!
annnnnd Just added this morning:
*539* days until our first Platinum cruise, 10 night Northern Europe!!!!


----------



## Andrew96

60.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

191 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
324 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*  450 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 16 hours 

3 Night Dream Get Away!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> just got back the other day from our 7 night Fantasy.........................so now 131 days until our 9 night on the Fantasy


121 days


----------



## Harryo

428 days!!!  Wow that's a long time to wait!!  🛳🛳


----------



## ChicosWife

177 and 490 (now that summer 2021 itineraries have come out!)


----------



## tlprice

*25* days until Spring Break at WDW
*94* days until Alaska and double grand slam  
*469* days until Greece!


----------



## Karin1984

184 days till my cruise!  And today is 180 days before we arrive at WDW, so I've made my reservation for the Bon Voyage Breakfast on the day of our sailing, at 8:45  
Still figuring out if we can take the DCL bus from Boardwalk instead of our own hotel (All Stars Music), and if not, plenty of time to figure out if we want to take private transportation instead.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Next Friday!  One week!


----------



## lizzyb

553


----------



## dizneeat

*  449 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  * ​


----------



## mills10

50 days!! And we recently just decided to turn this into a land and sea vacation!  Doing 1 day at Disneyland before the cruise and 2 days at Disneyland after!  Can't wait!


----------



## rramsr

535 days


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 121 days


120 days


----------



## o&smom

We board the Wonder one week from today!
21 days until 5 days at DL!
413 days until son’s “graduation” cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## o&smom

bobbiwoz said:


> Next Friday!  One week!


Are you on the Wonder with us?


----------



## o&smom

Karin1984 said:


> 184 days till my cruise!  And today is 180 days before we arrive at WDW, so I've made my reservation for the Bon Voyage Breakfast on the day of our sailing, at 8:45
> Still figuring out if we can take the DCL bus from Boardwalk instead of our own hotel (All Stars Music), and if not, plenty of time to figure out if we want to take private transportation instead.


What is the Bon Voyage Breakfast?


----------



## Karin1984

o&smom said:


> What is the Bon Voyage Breakfast?


It's at the Trattoria Restaurant on the Boardwalk. It features Ariel & Eric and Rapunzel & Flynn. Great selection of characters, interesting menu and a good name before a cruise 
https://www.disneyworld.eu/dining/boardwalk/trattoria-al-forno/


----------



## Cruising Engineer

189 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
322 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

o&smom said:


> Are you on the Wonder with us?


No, The Dream!  

Enjoy!


----------



## ChicosWife

176 and 489. I've never had two DCL countdowns before. I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ChicosWife said:


> 176 and 489. I've never had two DCL countdowns before. I LIKE IT!!!


Isn't it a great feeling knowing when one is over the next one is still counting down.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*469 *


----------



## o&smom

bobbiwoz said:


> No, The Dream!
> 
> Enjoy!


Have a great cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

o&smom said:


> Have a great cruise!


You too!  Thank you.


----------



## bcwife76

*15 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani and Turtle Bay!
*178 days* until our Dream Grand slam!!
*227 days* until we are Cabo-bound on the Wonder!
*537 days* until our first Platinum cruise, Northern Europe for 10 days!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

65 days to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days 16 hours


----------



## dizneeat

*  447 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days 16 hours


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

*467 *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

187 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
320 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston    ...Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## Connie318

23 days!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Currently at 63 days and counting.....


----------



## croozinaround

19!!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 120 days


117 days???


----------



## Cruising Engineer

186 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
319 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## JimJanMaiTai

181 days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*  446 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Pooh93

249 Days!


----------



## ChicosWife

171 and 484


----------



## Shirl56

6 more days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days, 5 hours


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Just Booked - #4
552 Days and counting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 3 days, 5 hours


We had to cancel...woke up with a health issue. ( not related to Coronavirus)


----------



## ladyofthetramp

bobbiwoz said:


> We had to cancel...woke up with a health issue. ( not related to Coronavirus)


Oh my goodness!  So sorry-praying your health returns to you quickly!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 117 days???


116 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

ladyofthetramp said:


> Oh my goodness!  So sorry-praying your health returns to you quickly!


Thank you...have visited chiropractor today, and have made multiple appointments beginning tomorrow.  New issue, but treatable!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you...have visited chiropractor today, and have made multiple appointments beginning tomorrow.  New issue, but treatable!/QUOTE]
> I hope the chiropractor _cracks_ this new problem !


----------



## croozinaround

17


----------



## dizneeat

*
  444 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

184 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean - 6 months till the cruise 
317 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## MarkLT1

31 Days and counting until our Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean..  Crossing our fingers that it/we will sail as planned.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

119 days until 12 night med
317 days until 3 night bahamian
374 days until 7 night western

Sigh.  too many days


----------



## ladyofthetramp

100 days to Italy and Greece- I hope...


----------



## bcwife76

*10 days* until we're off to Turtle Bay and Aulani!
*173 days* until our Dream grand slam!
*222 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Cabo!
*532 days* until our first Platinum cruise, Magic to Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*  443 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

196 days, instead of just 1  

I am feeling a bit better, but not good enough to be out having fun.  Thank you for all the good wishes here!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 196 days, instead of just 1
> I am feeling a bit better, but not good enough to be out having fun.  Thank you for all the good wishes here!


Glad you are feeling a little better. How's Tom?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better. How's Tom?


Tom is good, I will tell him you asked.  He’s out pushing mulch around the upcoming bulb plants!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is good, I will tell him you asked.  He’s out pushing mulch around the pcoming bulb plants!


Mine are coming up also.


----------



## donnaf516

35 🏝


----------



## accio

We just booked yesterday, 462 days until our 8 night Eastern Mediterranean cruise from Civitavecchia!


----------



## dizneeat

*  442 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

195  

We just got word that our cruise fare for our cancelled Australian cruise will be returned thanks to insurance.


----------



## pjsmith67

4.5 hours until our port arrival time!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 195
> We just got word that our cruise fare for our cancelled Australian cruise will be returned thanks to insurance.


Thank goodness for insurance.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

182 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean 
315 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

58 days to go!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  441 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

194 days


----------



## bcwife76

*7 days* (one week!!)til we fly to Oahu for Turtle Bay and Aulani!
*170 days* until our grand slam cruise on the Dream!
*219 days* until we're back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*529 days* until our first platinum cruise, 10 nights to Northern Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*  440 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

193


----------



## Karin1984

175 days till we sail! 
And 161 days till we go on holiday  That's only 23 weeks to go


----------



## mommamonster

198 days (how cute is this navigator app now with the little faces in the countdown!!!) until Halloween on the high seas to Cabo. My second cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

180 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean   ...Another 1 bites the dust ..
313 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

192


----------



## dizneeat

*
  439 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

191


----------



## dizneeat

*
  438 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 116 days


109 days.......if we don’t cancel or rebook.


----------



## bcwife76

*4 days* until we fly to Hawaii for Aulani and Turtle Bay!
*167 days* until our Dream grand slam!
*216 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Cabo!
*526 days* until our first platinum cruise, 10 nights to Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

190


----------



## Cruising Engineer

177 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
310 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston   ...Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## mills10

Well today we are going from 38 to 221...   We decided to push our cruise back because less than a week after the end of our cruise my sister is having her newborn baby blessed at church.  We decided it was worth postponing our trip to reduce the odds we would be carrying the virus and introduce it to the baby and grandparents attending the blessing.  To us family is the most important thing.  On the plus side the new cruise is a Halloween cruise and I've always wanted to do that! Silver lining!


----------



## albertro

452 days until the Disney Dream Family Cruise Bahamas.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  437 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

176 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
309 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  435 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## pavicich

It was 16, now we have no clue


----------



## ladyofthetramp

pavicich said:


> It was 16, now we have no clue



I'm afraid many of us are all in the "same boat" so to speak.  Not planning on being able to go anywhere.  For a awhile...  90 days for us, most likely not...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I’m 51 days out but I doubt it will happen at this point.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 109 days.......if we don’t cancel or rebook.


106 days????


----------



## bobbiwoz

188 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

DIS_MIKE said:


> I’m 51 days out but I doubt it will happen at this point.


Sorry to read this.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bobbiwoz said:


> Sorry to read this.


I’m trying to keep positive at this point. I still have time to decide at this point with the 24-hr cancellation window but I have a feeling Disney will make the decision for me and just cancel the cruise. Then I’ll be able to opt for a full refund or book a future cruise.


----------



## DCSWO

539 days until Norway


----------



## tlprice

My Disney World trip was just cancelled due to their closure and it looks like I'm not meant to go to Alaska as it's looking like that will be cancelled too (had to cancel last year for other reasons).

MAYBE 454 to Greece next year (who knows what the future holds)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  434 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## CPME

69 days until our Med cruise, or not. Doubtful it will go ahead but really hoping so as we booked on opening day and it's been a long wait. Whatever happens, this has put a real dampener on our exciting countdown


----------



## JimJanMaiTai

169 days until our cruise on the Wonder to Alaska. I just saw that Canada has announced no cruises until July. Hopefully by then the virus will be under control. Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

174 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
307 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  433 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

186


----------



## bobbiwoz

I don’t know about others, but I am aching to go on a DCL Cruise, especially since we cancelled our early March one.  So, when things normalize, I will be looking for something earlier than September!


----------



## lorimay

T-minus 57 days, but probably not......   

478 until our Med. cruise........


----------



## DIS_MIKE

lorimay said:


> T-minus 57 days, but probably not......
> 
> 478 until our Med. cruise........


49 here but like you....probably not. Holding out hope though!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Who knows at this point?


----------



## dizneeat

*
  432 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

172 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
305 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 
It's Spring Break, but nowhere to go.  The university will be shut down for an additional two weeks after that.  Luckily I have an online class that starts on the 23rd plus the never-ending research for the dissertation.  I'll keep busy at home.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  431 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  430 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

46....but


----------



## Cruising Engineer

170 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
303 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

507...I like to get an early jump on these things.


----------



## dizneeat

*  429 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

182


----------



## Cruising Engineer

169 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
302 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## JaimeInParker

we are at 231 days / 14 hours / 19 min / 25 sec as of this posting to our Panama Cruise in November


----------



## MarkLT1

Unfortunately, ours is now officially:

<Unknown> days until our next DCL Cruise.

Completely cashed out, cancelled April cruise refunded, as well as the deposit for our backup November cruise.  Going to sit this one out on the edge of the pool, and jump back in when the water gets a bit more comfortable.


----------



## tlprice

Should be 5 to WDW, but that's cancelled
73 to Alaska (no word from DCL yet, but sure it will be cancelled)
448 to Greece (I sure hope this one will happen and the price will go WAY down and I will cancel and rebook)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  428 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

168 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
301 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

181


----------



## dizneeat

*
  427 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Karin1984

162 days  

But if August isnt going to work I hope to reschedule my trip to low season 2021 (late Jan) or when my friend can't get the time off, we will postpone it a year.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

167 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
300 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston    ...Another 1 Bites the Dust ...


----------



## bcwife76

I've been staying off most social media for the past week to take a 'break', dipping my toes back in the water (pun intended!)

*156 days* (we hope!) til our Grand Slam cruise on the Dream!
*205 days* (we hope!) til our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*515 days* until our 10 night Northern Europe cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  426 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## AngelDisney

Staying hopeful!


----------



## Giraffe Lounge

228 days to Very Merry Christmastime East Bound Panama Canal 

530 days to 7 Night Norwegian Fjords


----------



## SoccerMomma239

34!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  425 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

165 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
298 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston    Broke through the 300's


----------



## ChicosWife

308 and 462


----------



## dizneeat

*
  424 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## bcwife76

Trying to be optimistic with the first two countdowns....

*153 days* until our Grand Slam on the Dream!
*202 days* until our 10th cruise, back on our beloved Wonder!
*512 days* until our first platinum cruise, Northern Europe!


----------



## Rrhernandez

31 days! Disney Magic April 25th... If it doesn’t get canceled.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  423 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

163 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
296 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bcwife76 said:


> Trying to be optimistic with the first two countdowns....
> *153 days* until our Grand Slam on the Dream!
> *202 days* until our 10th cruise, back on our beloved Wonder!
> *512 days* until our first platinum cruise, Northern Europe!


Keep thinking good thoughts that the virus will be over and all you have to worry about is hurricane season.   
That's what we're doing.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 106 days????


94 days hopefully


----------



## DIS_MIKE

39 days to go......


Spoiler


----------



## dizneeat

*
  422 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## goofystitch

247 days


----------



## ChicosWife

306 and 460


----------



## bobbiwoz

175


----------



## dizneeat

*
  421 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

161 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
294 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 94 days hopefully


92 days............fingers crossed


----------



## bobbiwoz

174


----------



## bcwife76

*150 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*199 days* (another zero bites the dust) til we cruise with friends on our 10th cruise!
*509 days* until we cruise Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  420 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

160 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ...  ..Another 1 bites the dust .. 
293 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

174


----------



## Karin1984

141 days till vacation starts
144 days till Disneyland Anaheim
151 days till Disney World
154 days till Disney cruise  

We have one more domestic flight to book and the air fare is dropping like a fly, First class is now as expensive as Economy was about a month ago, so we will go first class for one flight, which is the shortest flight, but doesn't matter! 

Making a back up plan in case cruising is still out in August, but the parks are open to stay some extra days at WDW.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  419 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

159 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
292 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  418 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

171


----------



## dizneeat

*
  417 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

157 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
290 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston    ...Another 1 bites the dust ...


----------



## mills10

200!


----------



## ChicosWife

299 and 453


----------



## Cruising Engineer

155 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
288 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  414 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## bcwife76

143, 192 and 502 days.......


----------



## dizneeat

*
  412 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

28 to go.....if it goes.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

152 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
285 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*  411 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## Jen_K

455--doing the 11 night Mediterranean cruise next summer (I hope anyway!)


----------



## lorimay

35 days until, we go....... nowhere..........


----------



## dizneeat

*
  410 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  409 days until our 19th cruise with great friends in the Med  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

162, I hope it happens!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

149 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
282 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*  408 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Trera

79 days if it happens. Either way, this will probably be our last cruise..............the thought of having to wait to know if you are going or not, whether DCL will file for bankruptcy or not, whether you will get your money back or not, etc. is just too much stress during an already stressful time for everyone.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Trera said:


> 79 days if it happens. Either way, this will probably be our last cruise..............the thought of having to wait to know if you are going or not, whether DCL will file for bankruptcy or not, whether you will get your money back or not, etc. is just too much stress during an already stressful time for everyone.


Don't stress out on things you can't control, it's a waste of energy.  Focus on the things you need to control; your health, finances, family, and home.  
 If you feel the need to stress out, take an online, condensed, engineering class (16-week class condensed into 8 weeks).  Everyday something is due: homework, quiz, test, discussions, video chat, group work.  Halfway done (4th week) and I've lost 7 pounds!  Happy/Stress.


----------



## bcwife76

*137 days* until our 9th cruise and Grand Slam (maybe? hopefully??)
*186 days* until our 10th cruise, back on the Wonder to Cabo (very hopefully??)
*496 days* until our first Platinum cruise, 10 nights to Europe (99% sure definitely definitely)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  407 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

147 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
280 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  ..Another 1 bites the dust ..


----------



## DIS_MIKE

My May cruise on the Magic was canceled but I feel better knowing I booked another one with their 125% offer. Keep the faith and stay positive everyone!


----------



## ThinkTink1

*123 **DAYS.... *Well my 3/14 and now my 5/2 cruises have been cancelled... going to try for Aug 11 on the Fantasy!! Don’t want to get my hopes up too high.... don’t want to wait on the phone for hours so I will switch my ressies in about a week after the amount of calls coming in dies down and before they can cancel another bunch of cruises...


----------



## lorimay

451 days until our 11 night Mediterranean cruise.............


----------



## dizneeat

*
  406 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## travelmomof3

Well, it was supposed to be 72 days til our DCL Alaska Cruise...but I think I'll hold out for 2022 and would love to do Greece or Baltic at that time.


----------



## bcwife76

*135 days* until our Dream Grand Slam (losing faith it will sail but still holding onto hope)
*184 days* until the Wonder to Cabo (feeling more hopeful this one will sail)
*338 days* until our 'back up' cruise on the Magic out of Miami (in case the first two are cancelled)
*494 days* until our 10 night Norther Europe cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  405 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## RACHEL_GB

Just booked for August 2021, first ever Caribbean Cruise, first one on my own with the kiddies, first time for them in the US (flying into Orlando)!  Lots to be excited about


 *503 days until our Disney Fantasy Cruise*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

145 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
278 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## tlprice

*50* days until *MAYBE* DD's 13th birthday trip to WDW
*424* days until Greece
*469* days until *3rd* try for Alaska (been cancelled 2 years in a row--maybe we aren't meant to go)


----------



## bcwife76

tlprice said:


> *50* days until *MAYBE* DD's 13th birthday trip to WDW
> *424* days until Greece
> *469* days until *3rd* try for Alaska (been cancelled 2 years in a row--maybe we aren't meant to go)


3rd times a charm! Don't give up on Alaska!! It's amazing and whenever it happens for you it will be fantastic!


----------



## bcwife76

*134 days* until our Grand Slam on the Dream (but Justin and Donald need to open the border first).
*183 days* until we are back on beloved Wonder (come on Justin, that border is open now, right?)
*337 days* until Spring break on the Magic (what the heck, it's a back up cruise, but we all know I'll be on it if I can be!)
*493 days* until we are on the Magic again for Northern Europe (will we be Platinum?? Only time will tell.....)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  404 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*  403 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

138 days to go!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

143 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
275 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## ChicosWife

286 and 440.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  402 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

137...feels a little closer now that I booked my flights.


----------



## SoccerMomma239

199  Disney Dream to the Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bcwife76

*131 days* until our Dream grand slam (IF the border between CAN & US is even open by then   )
*180 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo (please please please)
*334 days* until our magical bahamian cruise from Miami (new port for us!)
*490 days* until our amazing 10 night sojourn through Northern Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  401 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

141 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
274 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 79 days if it happens. Either way, this will probably be our last cruise..............the thought of having to wait to know if you are going or not, whether DCL will file for bankruptcy or not, whether you will get your money back or not, etc. is just too much stress during an already stressful time for everyone.


72 days unless it gets cancelled


----------



## dizneeat

*
  400 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## beansf

55 days

I kind of wish they would just cancel it already so I can get on with my life. But I can see why staggering them makes sense for their overwhelmed customer service staff. 

So sad. Booked since cruise first released.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  399 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

dizneeat said:


> *  399 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


​YEAH, you broke the 400s


----------



## Cruising Engineer

139 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
272 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  398 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

133 days...


----------



## dizneeat

*
  397 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  396 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*500*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

136 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
269 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## ChicosWife

280 and 434


----------



## bcwife76

125 days (doubtful), 174 days (hopefully), 328 days (yes please!) and 484 days (yes yes yes please!)


----------



## shoes99

193 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  395 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*498*


----------



## Trera

65 days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

134 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
267 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  394 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bcwife76

*123 days* (big, BIG maybe), *172 days* (big maybe), *326 days* (better be sailing!) and *482 days* (heck yes!).


----------



## dizneeat

*
  393 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  392 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bcwife76 said:


> *123 days* (big, BIG maybe), *172 days* (big maybe), *326 days* (better be sailing!) and *482 days* (heck yes!).


We're both sailing around the same time....and pretty much in the same boat...heh

I'm at 127 days and I have that same feeling at this point....BIG maybe......
I'm thinking if the cruise is cancelled I'll just contact my TA and see if I can just stay at WDW for the same week. I already have a night at POR before the cruise. If things are still shutdown and crazy then that obviously won't happen but I need some sort of backup plan at this point. I was supposed to be on The Magic next week so it's starting to really sink in now. I don't want a second cruise cancelled now but the reality is there.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

132 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
265 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> We're both sailing around the same time....and pretty much in the same boat...heh
> I'm at 127 days and I have that same feeling at this point....BIG maybe......
> I'm thinking if the cruise is cancelled I'll just contact my TA and see if I can just stay at WDW for the same week. I already have a night at POR before the cruise. If things are still shutdown and crazy then that obviously won't happen but I need some sort of backup plan at this point. I was supposed to be on The Magic next week so it's starting to really sink in now. I don't want a second cruise cancelled now but the reality is there.


We're at 132 days and trying to stay upbeat about going but in the back of my mind, I think it won't be magical, more like sailing highly restricted and wearing a mask everywhere (MDR?).


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Cruising Engineer said:


> We're at 132 days and trying to stay upbeat about going but in the back of my mind, I think it won't be magical, more like sailing highly restricted and wearing a mask everywhere (MDR?).


The MDR situation will be very interesting when it comes to how DCL will handle things. The only way to social distance people in the MDR is to have a lot more than two seatings with Cabanas filled up as well. The magic will definitely be toned down and it will be a strange atmosphere to see everyone wearing masks. It's just sadly our reality and new norm for a while. 

Just have to keep the faith as much as we can and stay positive.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  391 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*495*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

130 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
263 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## lizzyb

*493*


----------



## CaseyCruiser

356


----------



## dizneeat

*
  388 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

123 days to go.


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 65 days.


59 days if it goes


----------



## Cruising Engineer

128 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
261 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bcwife76

*117 days* until our Dream Grand Slam (maybe????   )
*166 days* until we cruise with friends to Cabo (please please please!)
*320 days* until our spring break cruise from Miami! (back up cruise if either of the first two are cancelled)
*476 days* until our 10 night cruise around Northern Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  387 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Andrew96

Hopefully 129 days!...


----------



## MMFAN01

57 days if it goes(expecting it to be canceled in the near future)....Fantasy, June 27, 9 night cruise.


----------



## Pooh93

191 Days Disney Magic Merrytime Cruise.  Cautiously optimistic!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  386 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

126 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
259 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Hegemon

Ummmmmm....70 days? I know, I know...it's not looking good.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  385 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE




----------



## dizneeat

*
  384 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## GGGT

75 Days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

124 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
257 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## SalBrocato

121 Days until me, my wife and 4 year old daughter leave for our first Disney Cruise


----------



## lizzyb

*487*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  383 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## GGGT

74


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I was feeling positive this morning and booked a cruise for 129 days from now. A 4-night cruise on the Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*  382 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## GGGT

73


----------



## Cruising Engineer

122 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ..... Online check-in Thursday
255 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 

Last week of online class


----------



## jenpink

296 days until our Panama Canal Cruise on the Wonder.  I hope


----------



## GGGT

Cruising Engineer said:


> Last week of online class



Last week of *any* class is nice!


----------



## emeryjl

127 days until my first Disney Cruise (4 nights on the Dream)


----------



## GGGT

72 

Obviously, we've not been very optimistic and it's looking less and less likely. (Especially after Bob  Chapek's comments during the Disney earnings call yesterday)


----------



## LunaMini

134 all being well!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  381 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  380 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## GGGT

71


----------



## DIS_MIKE

115 days before I sail. Broke out the bathing suit yesterday to get in the mood and to make sure it still fit!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 59 days if it goes


51 more days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

120 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ..... Online check-in completed.
253 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston

Last week of the online class.  Turned everything in.  I'm done for the semester.  University still shut down for the summer.  I can't get into the concrete lab to continue my research work.


----------



## lds0191

105  Fingers crossed


----------



## Calantha

123 days to my first vacation with my dad in 20+ years...I'm not sure I believe we're going to go (although DH thinks it will happen). We had our 2 week vacation cancelled in April (rescheduled for October)...so I'm hanging a lot on Sept/Oct...


----------



## collectoraholic

51 days.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  379 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  378 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

113 days before I sail & 24 days until the 90-day booking window opens for CC Silver members. Def need to get Palo brunch booked! With all the cruise credit I have...I should probably try dinner for the first time, too.


----------



## dizneeat

DIS_MIKE said:


> 113 days before I sail & 24 days until the 90-day booking window opens for CC Silver members. Def need to get Palo brunch booked! With all the cruise credit I have...I should probably try dinner for the first time, too.



*You definitely should go for both!  *


----------



## Hauntedmag

Hi! New member here!  We have 134 days to go! Halloween on the high seas sept 21-25. 

Super excited and can't wait to join everyone on board!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

dizneeat said:


> *You definitely should go for both! *


Ha! I think I will definitely look into it and maybe watch some vlogs on Palo dinner.


----------



## bcwife76

*107 days* until our Dream Grand slam cruise. Gold check in starts Sunday night. Not sure why I'm even bothering, pretty sure we are cancelling within the next two weeks. Waiting for the latest announcement from PM Trudeau about the US/CAN border closure.
*156 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Cabo (we hope!)
*310 days* until we are back on the Magic out of Miami!
*466 days* until we are back on the Magic for 10 days around northern Europe!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

118 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ..... Online check-in tonight for the 2nd half of B2B.  We're using our Platinum Palo free-bee for a brunch (hopefully).
251 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  377 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*480*


----------



## GGGT

67


----------



## DIS_MIKE

111....If it goes I'm gonna be like this!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

116 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
249 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> 111....If it goes I'm gonna be like this!


YaHoo ..... Send us a video of your happy dance (and the Yeti report)


----------



## o&smom

Is, “Who knows” an answer?


----------



## ChicosWife

259 and 413


----------



## dizneeat

*
  375 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*  374 days until the Disney Magic in the Med * ​


----------



## Pooh93

178 days.  Still cautiously optimistic.


----------



## accio

393 until our eight night Greek Isles cruise, fingers crossed!


----------



## accio

GGGT said:


> 67



Sorry to hear of your cruise cancellation


----------



## GGGT

accio said:


> Sorry to hear of your cruise cancellation



Thank you, 
We're AP holders, DCL regulars, DVC Members and I/now we've been attending since 1971, so we're going to be fine. (Four more trips planned this year to WDW).  

Honestly, I'm borderline heartbroken for those families that all of these cancellations were once in a lifetime trips. 

Hopefully this will be over sooner than later.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

114 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
247 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  373 days until the Disney Magic in the Med * ​


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 51 more days


Our cruise cancelled. Not sure when we will start cruising again?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

108 days before I sail on the Fantasy.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

My thread page looks funky, 3 columns.  This is the only page on the DIS that it's doing it on.  Any ideas on how to get it back to the wide column?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Cruising Engineer said:


> My thread page looks funky, 3 columns.  This is the only page on the DIS that it's doing it on.  Any ideas on how to get it back to the wide column?
> View attachment 494734


Yeah...the site is acting funky but it seems to be only affecting certain threads within the DCL subforum.

Here‘s a thread on it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-look.3801748/


----------



## AquaDame

Cruising Engineer said:


> My thread page looks funky, 3 columns.  This is the only page on the DIS that it's doing it on.  Any ideas on how to get it back to the wide column?
> View attachment 494734



Sadly I don't.. it seems to only be a few threads - I opened a thread for the other mods asking for help and there is one in the technical support board too. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-look.3801748/
Hopefully it gets resolved soon!


----------



## GGGT

Cruising Engineer said:


> My thread page looks funky, 3 columns.  This is the only page on the DIS that it's doing it on.  Any ideas on how to get it back to the wide column?
> View attachment 494734


 
So glad you posted this, I thought I had somehow screwed up just this thread on the Disboards. lol


----------



## shoes99

My large screen desktop is fine, but my phone and Ipad have the funky view.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Something new to talk about since there's no news on cruising.  Funky.


----------



## mmouse37

I also can't access any of the icons for bolding, fonts, inserting pics, etc. that show up above a post.  They are all greyed out.

MJ


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Hey, mine's back to normal.


----------



## dizneeat

Cruising Engineer said:


> My thread page looks funky, 3 columns.  This is the only page on the DIS that it's doing it on.  Any ideas on how to get it back to the wide column?
> View attachment 494734



Came across it yesterday. And I am not a fan of it.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  372 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

Cruising Engineer said:


> Hey, mine's back to normal.
> View attachment 494826


Unfortunately mine isn't.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Cruising Engineer said:


> Hey, mine's back to normal.
> View attachment 494826


I had to scroll up to reply to this...so yeah still not back to normal for me lol.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  371 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> I had to scroll up to reply to this...so yeah still not back to normal for me lol.


I thought the webmaster fairy fixed the problem yesterday.  Mine was normal all day.  This morning I got the funk back.


----------



## GGGT

Ok, we're back in the countdown.

We took advantage of the 125% offer and now we're only 422 days away from our next cruise.


----------



## goterps1986

105???


----------



## dizneeat

*
  370 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

105 days!! It's going to be close.


----------



## EddieK76

106 Days for me!!!!!!   First ever cruise and it's for our 20th anniversary.   Here's to hoping


----------



## stinamc148

389 Days until our first cruise (ever)! We will leave the day after my 29th birthday!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

110 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
243 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## momcloud

77 not looking good...


----------



## GGGT

420!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

109 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
242 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  369 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## fishingfool999

172 day until EBPC - San Diego to Galveston, Wonder????? Maybe??????


----------



## NC State

333 days!


----------



## Laundress

I’m thrilled to finally have a countdown.
389 until Magic in the Med


----------



## Cruising Engineer

108 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
241 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  368 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

102 days. Getting close to that double digit countdown!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  367 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

107 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
240 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston   ...Another _one_ bites the dust ...


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> 102 days. Getting close to that double digit countdown!


Right behind you


----------



## mills10

150 days... hopefully....maybe...fingers crossed!


----------



## dizneeat

*  366 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

106 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
239 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## lizzyb

*470*


----------



## Laundress

_ days to go _


----------



## NoahsMommy3

Our original sailing started at 387 days and as of today we SHOULD be at 21 days but instead we're back up to 374 days.


----------



## tlprice

Should be 11  (to Alaska)
Hoping and dreaming for 385 to Greece
and Hopefully 3rd time's a charm with 430 to Alaska


----------



## bcwife76

*95 days* until our Dream grand slam (which I have to cancel in a week or so because the CDN border is still closed and I don't know if it will open this summer )
*144 days* until Cabo on the Wonder with friends (if the border is open and IF we don't have to quarantine once we get home )
*298 days* until our 'back up' cruise on the Magic out of Miami!
*454 days* until our 10 night northern europe cruise!


----------



## CPME

Should be tomorrow  I will never not be sad about this

BUT the new countdown is on and... 364 days to go!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

105 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
238 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  364 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Karin1984

99 days... but we wont go. I will wait for the next round of cancellation which will hopefully next week. And hopefully it will included my cruise. Either way, I am postponing to first week of March.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Karin1984 said:


> 99 days... but we wont go. I will wait for the next round of cancellation which will hopefully next week. And hopefully it will included my cruise. Either way, I am postponing to first week of March.


I hit 99 days today as well. While I should be doing the double-digit countdown dance I feel the cruise will not be going. 

No idea when the next round of cancellations will occur. My guess is sometime in June.


----------



## bcwife76

DIS_MIKE said:


> I hit 99 days today as well. While I should be doing the double-digit countdown dance I feel the cruise will not be going.
> 
> No idea when the next round of cancellations will occur. My guess is sometime in June.


I'm at 93 days and I don't know what to do. I don't think we will be sailing. June 10 is day 75 so after that we lose our deposit of we cancel. Do we wait for DCL or cancel before June 10? We have the added worry that we are in Canada and the border is not open for travel until June 21 (but could be extended again).


----------



## dizneeat

*
  363 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

103 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
236 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DCLDVC1

168 days until my VMT DD


----------



## Anna Chassereau

390 days until our 8 night Greek Isles Cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

DCLDVC1 said:


> 168 days until my VMT DD


----------



## Laundress

383 days


----------



## DIS_MIKE

97 days and just a week out before I can book Palo.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

102 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
235 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  362 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bcwife76

Well we pulled the plug on our August cruise, couldn't wait for DCL to cancel because we were almost into the penalty phase. But we rebooked and moved our money over so FINGERS CROSSED we still get our Grand Slam and we will still be Platinum for August 2021!


----------



## bcwife76

Oh jeez, a countdown would help    

*140 days* until we are (hopefully) back on the Wonder to Cabo!
*301 days* until our Disney Dream grand slam!!
*450 days* until 10 Magical nights in Northern Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*  361 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## SalBrocato

I am finally in double digits. 99 Days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

101 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
234 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> 105 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean



Right there with you (except for the B2B part)! Hope to see you in the W. Caribbean. 

Ha - I think you reposted at the exact same time I responded to your older post.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

SalBrocato said:


> I am finally in double digits. 99 Days


We're right behind you.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> Right there with you (except for the B2B part)! Hope to see you in the W. Caribbean. Ha - I think you reposted at the exact same time I responded to your older post.


Ha Ha,  great minds think alike (and push the Post button at the same time).


----------



## bobbiwoz

114 days, not sure this will happen, but we’ll count down again!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 114 days, not sure this will happen, but we’ll count down again!


YEAH, it's so good to see your Pooh Bear again.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

95 days ...not bad at all!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  360 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> 95 days ...not bad at all!


YES, keeping it positive.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

100 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
233 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Cruising Engineer

99 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ... Double-Digit Dance Time ... 
232 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Congrats on hitting the double digits! Always feels good!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  359 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Laundress

days to go


----------



## bcwife76

*137 days* until our WONDERful cruise to Cabo!
*298 days* until our spring break Grand Slam on the Dream!
*447 days* until we're back on the Magic for our first Platinum cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  358 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

93 days left! I really want to experience that extended verandah on deck 5 of the Fantasy! I'll be feeling all like....


----------



## bcwife76

DIS_MIKE said:


> 93 days left! I really want to experience that extended verandah on deck 5 of the Fantasy! I'll be feeling all like....


Yasssss!!! Ugh, I gave up 5650 when I cancelled our August cruise


----------



## ajo

bcwife76 said:


> Yasssss!!! Ugh, I gave up 5650 when I cancelled our August cruise


We did too!


----------



## shoes99

QUOTE="DIS_MIKE, post: 61945469, member: 544189"]
93 days left! I really want to experience that extended verandah on deck 5 of the Fantasy! I'll be feeling all like....




[/QUOTE]
We are on the Nov 1, 2020 Dream special 7 night cruise in 5552 an accessible extended verandah. I am hoping....


----------



## dizneeat

DIS_MIKE said:


> 93 days left! I really want to experience that extended verandah on deck 5 of the Fantasy! I'll be feeling all like....



*Those larger verandahs are really nice. Fingers crossed you are going to enjoy it in 93 days!*


----------



## dizneeat

*  357 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

97 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean 
230 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

92 days away. Hoping to secure a reservation for Palo when the booking window goes live on Monday at midnight.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  356 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

96 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
229 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## alieila

129 - Wonder B2B - #6 & #7
374 - Magic - #8


----------



## dizneeat

*
  355 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## 1968hammer

66 days ... first time Cruising. DW and I celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary and DW's 50th birthday!

The real question is ... will it happen?


----------



## ChicosWife

239 and 393


----------



## Joe Brig

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Laundress

375 days


----------



## LizzyDragon

74 days to a Dream B2B. Maybe it'll happen, maybe it won't.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  354 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Jacq7414

304 days


----------



## bcwife76

*132 days* until our WONDERful cruise to Cabo.....considering the ship is currently heading East, isn't not looking too good right now, though.....

*293 days* until our Dream grand slam!

*442 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe on the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  353 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## The Sasquatch

120 days as of midnight!
deck 12 1 bedroom extended verandah - check
Family cabana 12 - check
Palo brunch on nassau day - check
Palo dinner for last night - check

too good to be true so I am waiting for the no sail to get extended...


----------



## Neophyte

Me and my family decided to only go back Disney cruising after this Covid19 has a vaccine since it is too dangerous to go on a cruise with this pandemic.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  352 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

92 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
225 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hit 86 days today. I was unable to secure a reservation for Palo brunch. Not too worried about it though. I will be happy just to cruise again but that's if it actually goes.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  351 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  350 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

90 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean ...  ..Another 1 bites the dust ... 
223 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

85 days left! Everything is opening up again so let's get those 🛳 sailing again! My doctor told me I have a Vitamin D deficiency because I'm not getting enough sunlight!

Meanwhile....Delta is no longer flying out of my airport....that has me feeling all like this now.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  349 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## SoccerMomma239

145 Days to go.  Disney Dream November 1


----------



## shoes99

SoccerMomma239 said:


> 145 Days to go.  Disney Dream November 1


We are with you and hoping to sail.  Just nailed down airfare on United for  $216 RT each from Newark  and Hyatt Regency Airport for $134.10 with tax using AAA discount.
Now we wait.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  348 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bcwife76

*126 days* until our Wonder cruise to Cabo (which won't  happen as she's through the canal today   )
*287 days* until our rebooked Disney Dream Grand Slam!
*436 days* until our Magical 10 night cruise through Northern Europe!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

87 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
220 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  347 days until the Disney Magic in the Med 
*​


----------



## Laundress




----------



## dizneeat

*
  345 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  344 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

84 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
217 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  343 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Laundress

days to go until we sail the Med


----------



## LunaMini

95 until our first ever cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  342 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

82 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
215 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## DIS_MIKE

My update is 77 days left until the cruise. Really looking forward to some summer activities and weather. Nothing yet from the cruise lines regarding August and mine is on the tail end.

On Long Island for the weekend. First time staying in a hotel since COVID hit. The pools are open though with not so much social distancing but limited bathers. Masks are required in public areas but not in the pool.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  341 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DisneYE

Exactly 400 days for our 9 night southern Caribbean Disney Fantasy in July 2021.

Long time to go but looking forward to it as its the most similar sailing to the 11 night SC sailing which sadly they discontinued for 2021... that was the best cruise we've ever been to.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  340 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bcwife76

*118 days* until we don't cruise to Cabo on the Wonder because I don't think it's happening.....(but watch this space!)
*279 days* until our Dream Grand Slam!
*428 days* until 10 nights on the Magic in Northern Europe!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

80 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
213 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Pooh93

142 days until our Disney Merrytime Cruise on the Magic.  It is to be our completion of the Grand Slam prior to the new ship entering the fleet.  We are also celebrating our girls completing college and the passing of their nursing boards.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

74 days left! Getting so close at this point which is exciting but that latest update from NCL has me concerned.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  339 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## ChicosWife

223 and 377


----------



## Laundress

days until we sail the Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

147 until the Merrytime Cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

78 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean
211 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 147 until the Merrytime Cruise!


Great to see you countdown a cruise!!!


----------



## T & R

Cruising Engineer said:


> 78 days until the Disney Fantasy Family B2B Cruise Bahamas and W. Caribbean



Cruising Engineer. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you're really excited about your upcoming cruises. I really enjoy seeing your eager countdowns. Were excited as well and hanging out on here really helps with the wait.


----------



## T & R

106 long days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

T & R said:


> Cruising Engineer. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you're really excited about your upcoming cruises. I really enjoy seeing your eager countdowns. Were excited as well and hanging out on here really helps with the wait.


Thank you, and yes we (the whole family) are excited about the upcoming cruise.  I'm making door magnets and FEs.  My grand niece and nephews (7, 5, 4) are learning "nautical talk":  port, starboard, forward, aft, deck, midship, etc.  Thinking positive keeps us energized.

Have you made your door magnets yet?


----------



## T & R

Cruising Engineer said:


> Have you made your door magnets yet?



I did not. We bought a set back on our first cruise and I guess we just keep using them. They're nothing fancy just something to make the door look a little different than the other look alike doors so when the kids are running down the hall they automatically know which door is ours without having to read the numbers. 

I also love the nautical talk. We were at the hospital with our kids and a group of doctors boarded the elevator and my kids asked them "which deck" so that he could press the floor button for them. One of the doctors said "deck? somebody's been spending some time on a cruise ship".


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Great to see you countdown a cruise!!!


We really want this one.  Christmas and celebrating Tom‘s birthday.  Full disclosure, we have a reservation at SSR, just in case.


----------



## bcwife76

Well I changed some things around so my countdowns are looking a bit different. Still have to officially cancel our Oct cruise, but waiting til our PIF date mid July to see if DCL blinks first.

*269 days* until spring break on the Wonder!
*383 days* until our girls trip, 5 nights to Alaska!
*425 days* until our northern Europe 10 night cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  337 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> We really want this one.  Christmas and celebrating Tom‘s birthday.  Full disclosure, we have a reservation at SSR, just in case.


We also have reservations at SSR in a 3 bdrm grand villa for the whole family (9).  Just 2 nights before the cruise.


----------



## Mkat27

*441 *Days until our 7-Night Norwegian Fjords cruise on the Magic! Had to restart the clock all over after this year’s sailing got canceled, but we were able to upgrade our cabin with extra FCC so glass is half full!


----------



## goterps1986

It WAS 70 until a couple hours ago!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

goterps1986 said:


> It WAS 70 until a couple hours ago!


I got that email too. Feeling all like....


----------



## bcwife76

DIS_MIKE said:


> I got that email too. Feeling all like....


This is your second cancellation right? Any idea what you might rebook?


----------



## dizneeat

*
  336 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bcwife76 said:


> This is your second cancellation right? Any idea what you might rebook?


Yes it is and I wish they would give those with two or more cancellations a bit more of a credit or _something._ I did take a peek at some cruises in May but the prices are higher. I really need to see a breakdown of  my credits and and deposits because this is a mess. DCL refunded me roughly $400 in April and I have no idea what that was for.....OBC? I thought it would transfer to my rebooked (now cancelled) cruise. I also have the placeholder "somewhere" out in the DCL realm + the additional $100 OBC from my placeholder which I was told still applied since I booked it while that promotion was still active. I suppose the 10% off no longer applies since everything goes off that first cancelled cruise. 

Current countdown: Zero


----------



## goterps1986

Current countdown ZERO now also.  Really wanted to do the double dip on the Fantasy since that’s a rarity!  I know a lot of us are in the same boat and don’t kjnow what to do. And i think we might lose the 10% and OBC since this was one from exactly two years ago?  Not really sure how that’s all going to work out and if it gets extended?  And no idea where we would move it right now anyway.  So we’re on one cruise cancellation and one Aulani cancellation so far.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

goterps1986 said:


> Current countdown ZERO now also.  Really wanted to do the double dip on the Fantasy since that’s a rarity!  I know a lot of us are in the same boat and don’t kjnow what to do. And i think we might lose the 10% and OBC since this was one from exactly two years ago?  Not really sure how that’s all going to work out and if it gets extended?  And no idea where we would move it right now anyway.  So we’re on one cruise cancellation and one Aulani cancellation so far.


I almost chose that double dip at CC too. The price was fantastic but I really wanted that extra day at sea so I switched to the 4-night. Now many of us are back to the drawing board trying to figure things out.

Sending some positive energy and good vibes to those who have active cruise countdowns! I hope to join you real soon!


----------



## goterps1986

Yes.  We got opening day pricing and took the 3 because it was over the weekend.  So less time off.  Little did we know!  And we are getting worried about Hawaii also.  Hoping 4 months will be ok or we’re doomed!


----------



## anneboleyn

Hi everyone! My daughter and I will be going on our first cruise ever in 418 days  The ocean kind of terrifies me but we are excited for this new adventure!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  335 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Laundress

Days to go until we are on the Magic for the first time


----------



## Cruising Engineer

208 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 

Guess it's our turn to find Plan B.  Does anyone know how the 125% FCC works "paperwork wise" if we reserved 2 staterooms through *DVC points* (one in each of our names) and paid (on credit card) for the 5 member family to be in the other room?  How do they claim their 125% (they are not DVC)?


----------



## lizzyb

*439*


----------



## shoes99

Booked a placeholder on 3/19/2019. Moved it when I got home to Dream 7 night cruise 11/1/2020. *132 days out*
Because I live in NJ and are over 70 we changed it today to
the Fantasy SWDAS 2/27/2021. Still a 4B Accessible.... Gave up 5552 on the Dream to 8092 accessible on the Fantasy.
*249 days out*


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## Cruising Engineer

206 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## Laundress

Days to go until we are on the Magic


----------



## lizzyb

*435*


----------



## joanie9766

Scheduled to leave on first cruise August 9th, 2021---but so pessimistic I have not even stated a count down.


----------



## NC State

293 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

202 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## robomeister

First post!

447 Days till my next Disney Cruise.  First time on the Fantasy.  Had to cancel my 2020 Alaska cruise.  Actually, Canada cancelled my cruise for me.  Now I have to wait another year!


----------



## Laundress

days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*
  328 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*432*


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## dizneeat

*
  327 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## disney789

403


----------



## shoes99

*241*


----------



## Geomom

410
Just booked with our FCC.  First time on Fantasy, doing a western cruise.


----------



## bcwife76

259, 373 and 415 days!


----------



## Laundress

Days until our first time on the Magic


----------



## robomeister

444 for me.  Had to post with that number.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  325 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  324 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Clojel

Technically...128....but in reality....


----------



## Mkat27

427 days until our Norwegian Fjords cruise on the Magic!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  323 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

196 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## ShuckyDarn1955

108 ?..


----------



## dizneeat

*
  322 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## lizzyb

*425*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  321 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

194 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## auntlynne

Ah, that is the million dollar question (or several many more for DCL).


----------



## Cruising Engineer

auntlynne said:


> Ah, that is the million dollar question (or several many more for DCL).


You are so right but I'm trying to stay positive.  Two cruises canceled for Sept 2020.  Just want to get back on the ship.


----------



## auntlynne

Cruising Engineer said:


> You are so right but I'm trying to stay positive.  Two cruises canceled for Sept 2020.  Just want to get back on the ship.



We paid off our November cruise before Platinum date (coming up this week) so I can stay up to midnight to schedule Palo brunch.  So, yeah - I'm with you on the positive / hopeful camp.  I also don't think it's going to happen.  And I hope they will offer the same itinerary again next year - and I would book it if this one doesn't go.

Each month that goes by, I think it will take as long to recover as things have been shut down.  I have nothing scientific or mathematical to back this; it's just my gut feeling.

The vast majority of our generation (anyone born after WW2) have lived such a wonderful life in comparison to those who went through the 2+ years of the 1918 influenza, the Depression and WW2 - and all the restrictions placed on them.  I hope the best for us.  And that one day we will be cruising again, realizing what a wonderful life we have.


----------



## ShuckyDarn1955

auntlynne said:


> We paid off our November cruise before Platinum date (coming up this week) so I can stay up to midnight to schedule Palo brunch.  So, yeah - I'm with you on the positive / hopeful camp.  I also don't think it's going to happen.  And I hope they will offer the same itinerary again next year - and I would book it if this one doesn't go.
> 
> Each month that goes by, I think it will take as long to recover as things have been shut down.  I have nothing scientific or mathematical to back this; it's just my gut feeling.
> 
> The vast majority of our generation (anyone born after WW2) have lived such a wonderful life in comparison to those who went through the 2+ years of the 1918 influenza, the Depression and WW2 - and all the restrictions placed on them.  I hope the best for us.  And that one day we will be cruising again, realizing what a wonderful life we have.



You are SO correct....and even these days when so many are suffering from job loss, mental anguish, and this terrible virus...I do often feel very guilty about being concerned if my little cruise goes....I try to keep things in perspective; there will be future cruises to enjoy. 

best regards,
kp


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

150 days!


----------



## auntlynne

ShuckyDarn1955 said:


> You are SO correct....and even these days when so many are suffering from job loss, mental anguish, and this terrible virus...I do often feel very guilty about being concerned if my little cruise goes....I try to keep things in perspective; there will be future cruises to enjoy.
> 
> best regards,
> kp



“there will be future cruises to enjoy” ... I’ve got two of them booked! Hoping we are ALL better off by next fall and I get to sail at least one of them (preferably without needing a mask or social distancing).  

Now I need to load my DCL app and find the answer to this question’s thread.


----------



## auntlynne

123

OR

424


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

auntlynne said:


> 123
> 
> OR
> 
> 424


Perhaps AND instead of OR?


----------



## auntlynne

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Perhaps AND instead of OR?



Wouldn’t that be nice ?!  I booked the second not as an alternative, but as next year’s vacation.  I haven’t been able to travel for over 4 years and am excited to return to the fun.

And I really want the San Juan cruise AND Norway next year.


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## bcwife76

252, 366 and 408 days.....I hope!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  319 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

192 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## ajo

bcwife76 said:


> 252, 366 and 408 days.....I hope!!


Fingers crossed these all go and you can enjoy your first Platinum cruise in Europe!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  318 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

189 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## 95DVC

206 days until cruise out of New Orleans on Wonder!
Cruise #10


----------



## dizneeat

*
  316 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

95DVC said:


> 206 days until cruise out of New Orleans on Wonder!Cruise #10


Good thoughts for your upcoming "End of the Gold Era" cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  315 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *
​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  314 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *

​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  313 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *


​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

186 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## dizneeat

*
  312 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *


​


----------



## lizzyb

*416*


----------



## bcwife76

Remaining hopeful for:
*244 days* til the Wonder to Baja!
*358 days* until girls trip to Alaska!
*400 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe!


----------



## tlprice

331 to Greece
376 to Alaska (not sure we are meant to go--been cancelled 2 years in a row)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

184 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 
I can't determine if this is a long 6 months until we step foot on to the ship or a short 6 months for it to be canceled.  I pushing for LONG.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  311 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *


​


----------



## dizneeat

*  310 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *
​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  309 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

182 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did it.  We booked Nov 30, a 4 night Dream with a great VGT rate. DCL’s flexible cancellation policy convinced us to add a cruise before our DVC December trip.  I was able to book Vero Beach ocean View inn Room For the two nights between the end of the cruise and our DVC stay!
135 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

134  

DH wants me to find another one!


----------



## dizneeat

*  308 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

181 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## bobbiwoz

133


----------



## braysmommy

Contemplating booking a Merrytime cruise for this November. Probably crazy to think it will happen but a girl can dream. Even check Southwest and airfare would be cheap!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  306 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

braysmommy said:


> Contemplating booking a Merrytime cruise for this November. Probably crazy to think it will happen but a girl can dream. Even check Southwest and airfare would be cheap!


That’s what we did, and booked Nov 30!  There was a great VGT rate, plus you do get the flexible cancellation.

132 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

179 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## ChicosWife

190 & 345


----------



## DCSWO

410!


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## dizneeat

*
  305 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## lizzyb

*408*


----------



## disney789

380


----------



## DisneYE

Exactly one year, 365 days for our southern Caribbean 9-night cruise... + b2b after.

Will it happen though? I don't know... I put it at 50-50 chance.
I'm positive no DCL cruises will take place in 2020... and if CV doesn't show a steady decline by the winter, 2021 will seem unlikely too... all we can do is be hopeful..


----------



## JaimeInParker

13 day EBTA - in 290 days


----------



## bcwife76

With any luck......

*236 days* until we sail to Baja for spring break!
*350 days* until our girls-only trip to Alaska!
*392 days* until our 10 night sojourn through Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

129  A Merrytime Cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

176 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## SoccerMomma239

100
Disney Dream leaving November 1...........................bets on if we will sail?


----------



## bobbiwoz

SoccerMomma239 said:


> 100
> Disney Dream leaving November 1...........................bets on if we will sail?


Ours leaves November 30, and I don’t know, but am hopeful!


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## dizneeat

*
  301 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

127


----------



## dizneeat

*
  300 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## Cruising Engineer

173 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## disney789

376


----------



## Clojel

At this point.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Clojel said:


> At this point.....


Awww


----------



## bobbiwoz

125


----------



## dizneeat

*
  299 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  298 days until the Disney Magic in the Med *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

171 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston


----------



## lizzyb

*402*


----------



## bcwife76

Shuffled some things around lol

*230 days* until our spring break cruise to Baja!
*386 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe!
*466 days* until our first Merrytime cruise and first double dip!


----------



## 95DVC

187 days until February 1st cruise out of New Orleans!
Also, just booked September 29, 2021 out on NY!
February 2021 will be 10th cruise!


----------



## mom4fun

Does anyone really know the answer to that question.


----------



## bobbiwoz

123


----------



## Calantha

430 to our make up HOTHS, upgraded to a 7 day Eastern Caribbean from a 5 day Western. New banner below!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  297 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

170 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 
290 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## Clojel

101...in theory...but as of a few hours ago...ALSO 493!!!   If the second one doesn’t go, my head will explode!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Clojel said:


> 101...in theory...but as of a few hours ago...ALSO 493!!!   If the second one doesn’t go, my head will explode!


I hear you .... just booked May 2021 cruise.  Even our January 2021 is shakey at this point.


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## dizneeat

*
  296 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

121


----------



## Cruising Engineer

168 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
288 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## Meriweather

Just booked our family cruise for next Oct. (canceled in June), so....
435 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  295 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

120


----------



## dizneeat

*
  294 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*398*


----------



## bcwife76

Did a tiny bit more shuffling this morning ;-)
*235 days* until spring break to Baja!
*382 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe!
*462 days* until our first merrytime and first double dip cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

119


----------



## SarahSnow

461!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  293 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

166 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
286 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## dizneeat

*
  292 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

118


----------



## Cruising Engineer

165 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
285 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> 165 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
> 285 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


I will be trying to book the DVC Member Cruise.  That’s in June next year.  Have you thought about that one?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

We just booked a mid-May cruise for 2021.  Did the Member's cruise just open for booking?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> We just booked a mid-May cruise for 2021.  Did the Member's cruise just open for booking?


It opens for booking on Saturday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 118


117


----------



## dizneeat

*
  291 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## Cruising Engineer

163 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
283 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## dizneeat

*
  290 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## ShuckyDarn1955

Cancelled November 2020 Merrytime Cruise today....very sad, but did not want more money tied up with DCL....already waiting for an October 2020 cancellation from DCL to push that FCC forward to next summer....hopefully that one will go


----------



## dizneeat

*
  289 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

115  

That‘s if November’s cruise sail.


----------



## lizzyb

*392*


----------



## bobbiwoz

114  

They stopped selling my cruise, but it’s not cancelled.


----------



## dizneeat

*  288 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

161 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
281 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## auntlynne

I was looking forward to my first visit to San Juan before my cruise departing 92 days from now.

Now, same ship, same cabin, different itinerary, one day later in November - *458* days to go.  I am hopeful that some semblance of normal has resumed (the curve is on a downhill trajectory).

And realized that, more significantly, It will have been _*2520*_ days since I stepped off a Disney ship by the time I sail again.  (And that calendar year I had taken 5 Disney cruises - it’s been quite a gap).

Definitely looking forward to some trivia, movies, stage shows, Merrytime decorations, Castaway Cay, Disney Magic on the Magic!

Can you tell I am excited?


----------



## ChicosWife

172 & 327


----------



## bcwife76

*229 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Baja!
*376 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe!
*458 days* until our first Merrytime out of Miami!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  287 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

113


----------



## bobbiwoz

176 days until our February cruise! 
(Just in case November cruise gets cancelled. ). We will still have a countdown.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

160 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
280 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

112  

175


Looking forward to cruising again!


----------



## bobbiwoz

111  

174


----------



## dizneeat

*
  285 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

158 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
278 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## lizzyb

*388*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  284 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  283 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

109  

172


----------



## Cruising Engineer

156 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
276 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## dizneeat

*
  282 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## anneboleyn

A year from today I will (hopefully) be on the way to Port Canaveral for my very first cruise ever! 

My daughter and I are so excited! But not gonna lie, I am kind of scared because the ocean is slightly terrifying and I can’t even fathom how big these ships are lol. I keep imagining me getting pushed up the ramp to the ship like Randy meeting Santa in A Christmas Story (“stop dragging your feet, kid!”)

And there’s also part of me that is kind of worried that I will absolutely love it and want to cruise all the time lol


----------



## dizneeat

anneboleyn said:


> And there’s also part of me that is kind of worried that I will absolutely love it and want to cruise all the time lol



*I guess this is what is gonna happening. Cruising on DCL is addicting. *


----------



## ChicosWife

166 & 321


----------



## bobbiwoz

108    Will we be sailing in November?
171 or February??


----------



## dizneeat

*
  281 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  280 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

106  
169


----------



## Cruising Engineer

153 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  
273 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bcwife76

*221 days* until our spring break cruise to Baja 
*368 days* until our Northern Europe cruise 
*450 days* until our first merrytime cruise and first time out of Miami


----------



## bobbiwoz

105, a Merrytime Cruise

168, Dream in February


----------



## dizneeat

*
  279 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

104, Merrytime  

167 Dream


----------



## dizneeat

*
  278 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  277 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

103, and 166


----------



## bcwife76

*218 days* til spring break on the Wonder (maybe???)
*365 days* (1 year!!!!!) til we board the Magic for northern Europe!
*447 days* until our first Merrytime cruise and first time out of Miami!


----------



## KashasMom

375 days until Concierge on the Fantasy


----------



## mirandainwonderlanda92

466


----------



## Cruising Engineer

150 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston 
270 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

426 days 1st time on Disney Magic.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  276 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

102  
165


----------



## bobbiwoz

101  
164

If these don’t go, we do have 3 more booked on DCL.


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

pumpkinqueen93 said:


> 426 days 1st time on Disney Magic.


I've made the decision that now while waiting 424 days, every night will be Disney movie night.


----------



## dizneeat

*  275 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

100  

163


----------



## dizneeat

*
  274 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

99  
162


----------



## dizneeat

*
  273 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  272 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

98 
161


----------



## Cruising Engineer

145 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  
265 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## dizneeat

*
  271 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

97  
160

Both are 4 nighters on Dream.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  270 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

96  
159


----------



## lizzyb

*374*


----------



## bobbiwoz

95   
158


----------



## dizneeat

*
  269 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

142 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  
262 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## DCLDVC1

Possibly 75


----------



## dizneeat

*
  268 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*372*


----------



## bobbiwoz

94
157


----------



## dizneeat

*
  267 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

93  
156


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

416


----------



## dizneeat

*
  266 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*370*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

139 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston
259 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

92  
155


----------



## iannovich

Been awhile since we've gotten this close without a cancellation...  The closer it gets, the harder it will hurt.

.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  265 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

91  
154


----------



## lizzyb

*369*


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

94 days


----------



## dizneeat

*
  264 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

90  
153


----------



## bcwife76

205 days until the Wonder goes to Baja!
352 days until 10 glorious nights on the Magic through Northern Europe!
434 days until our first merrytime cruise and first time out of Miami!


----------



## bobbiwoz

89   
152


----------



## 71 Truck

To many to want to count  but at least I have hope it will go


----------



## dizneeat

*
  263 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## shoes99

170 Star Wars Day At Sea Fantasy 2/27/2021


----------



## dizneeat

*
  262 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

88
151


----------



## lizzyb

*366*


----------



## goofystitch

185


----------



## Cruising Engineer

135 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston  
255 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## BadPinkTink

ok, starting again


----------



## dizneeat

*
  261 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

87   
150


----------



## dizneeat

*
  260 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

86   
149


----------



## NC State

224 more days!


----------



## lizzyb

One year from today.. we will (hopefully) be sailing away!


----------



## bcwife76

*201 days* until we are hopefully sailing to Baja for spring break
*348 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe on the Magic!
*430 days* until our first merrytime cruise, first time out of miami and first platinum cruise (maybe???)


----------



## dizneeat

*
  259 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

85   
148


----------



## lizzyb

*363*


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

176 days until our marvel cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

132 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston.  Received the Shoreside email for Concierge yesterday.
252 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

84  
147


----------



## dizneeat

*
  258 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*
  257 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

83   
146


----------



## lizzyb

*361*


----------



## dizneeat

*
  256 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

82   
145


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*129 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.  Received a call from the concierge shoreside today.  The CM was so nice and upbeat asking if I had any questions about our upcoming requests prior to check-in.  That must be a tough job all these months keeping up the Disney cheery face with no cruises insight.
*249 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean *


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

82 days.... allegedly. I really hate Covid.


----------



## bcwife76

*197 days* until spring break on the Wonder  
*344 days* until 10 nights in northern Europe on the Magic 
*426 days* until our first merrytime cruise and first time out of Miami


----------



## bobbiwoz

80   
143


----------



## bobbiwoz

is_this_ya_boy said:


> 82 days.... allegedly. I really hate Covid.


On the Dream?  Could be the same as ours!


----------



## lizzyb

*358*


----------



## Toulou

240...EBTA!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

79   
142


----------



## jtntx34

Ha ha ha...I am sleepy and read the title thread as How many Delays Until your Disney Cruise instead how many days.

For the record, I have about 451 delays left.


----------



## dizneeat

*
  253 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*126 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.  Tonight (I'm on Mountain time) the request to Shoreside concierge goes in.  First-time concierge. . . . I hope . . . I hope  
*246 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

bobbiwoz said:


> On the Dream?  Could be the same as ours!


The very one!


----------



## dizneeat

*
  252 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

78  
141


----------



## dizneeat

*
  251 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## lizzyb

*355*


----------



## bobbiwoz

77   
140


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*124 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*. 
*244 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

76   
139


----------



## lizzyb

*353*


----------



## bobbiwoz

138  

Our Merrytime Cruise is gone from our reservations!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 138 Our Merrytime Cruise is gone from our reservations!


Oh-No.  Somewhere I read the first 2 weeks of cruises on the DCL site were suddenly taken off (unavailable).  So when will the "official" shoe drop on your cruise and probably ours in January?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*122 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*242 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## ajo

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh-No.  Somewhere I read the first 2 weeks of cruises on the DCL site were suddenly taken off (unavailable).  So when will the "official" shoe drop on your cruise and probably ours in January?


Yep - they officially cancelled through the first two weeks of December.

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ajo said:


> Yep - they officially cancelled through the first two weeks of December.
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/


Yep December.  I was thinking faster than I could type.


----------



## tlprice

I need my countdowns to look forward to since today is exactly 1 year since I embarked on my last DCL cruise.  I am not feeling optimistic about even these countdowns though.

268 to Greece
313 to Alaska


----------



## bobbiwoz

tlprice said:


> I need my countdowns to look forward to since today is exactly 1 year since I embarked on my last DCL cruise.  I am not feeling optimistic about even these countdowns though.
> 
> 268 to Greece
> 313 to Alaska



137  Now that’s the beginning of February.


----------



## JDBlair

290. 
Our June 2020 cruise was canceled. 
Rescheduled for November 2020 - that was canceled yesterday.  
If we don't sail in 290 days, I give up.  
But I'm crossing my fingers that 3rd time's a charm?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

JDBlair said:


> 290.Our June 2020 cruise was canceled. Rescheduled for November 2020 - that was canceled yesterday. If we don't sail in 290 days, I give up. But I'm crossing my fingers that 3rd time's a charm?


I hear ya.  Our Sept B2B was canceled with the next cruise scheduled for January.  I don't want a three-peat either.


----------



## bobbiwoz

135


----------



## jtntx34

Too many!  That is my final answer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

134


----------



## lizzyb

*349*


----------



## bcwife76

186, 333 and 415


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*118 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*238 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

133


----------



## Toulou

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/3eqjcs7m0yf2venc.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Toulou

http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/3eqjcs7m0yf2venc.png


----------



## Toulou

awe....I can't even post my ticker image... help please!


----------



## bobbiwoz

132


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## lizzyb

*346*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*115 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*235 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bcwife76

*182 days* until our spring break cruise to Baja!
*329 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe!
*411 days* until our Merrytime Grand Slam on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## bobbiwoz

129  

We rebooked this VGT, it was a much better price than what we had onboard.


----------



## lizzyb

*343*


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## dizneeat

*
  238 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*111 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*231 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

127


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*110 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*230 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## lizzyb

*340*


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## bobbiwoz

125


----------



## TandT

Too many !! Like 400


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*108 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*228 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## JWelch62

296 days until the Disney Fantasy 9N Southern Caribbean.


----------



## oufpat

347 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

124  

That’s the February 1, 2021 cruise, IF it goes.


----------



## lizzyb

*338*


----------



## bcwife76

*175 days* til Wonder to Baja   
*322 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe on the Magic!
*404 days* until our Dream Grand Slam and first Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

121


----------



## bobbiwoz

120    February 1


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*103 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*223 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

119


----------



## dizneeat

*
  228 days until the Disney Magic in the Med  *​


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

377 Disney Magic


----------



## lizzyb

*332*


----------



## bobbiwoz

118


----------



## bobbiwoz

117


----------



## Laundress

days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## bobbiwoz

115


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*98 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.   *Double digits 
218 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## bobbiwoz

113


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*95 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*215 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## heggy

Just booked a 4 night Bahama cruised for January 4th 2021.
Ticker is at 83 days.
I wish everyone the best of luck and hope we all sail.
glen


----------



## bobbiwoz

111


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*94 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*214 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bcwife76

*162 days* until Wonder to Baja
*309 days* until the Magic takes us to Northern Europe!
*391 days* until our Dream Grand Slam and first Merrytime (maybe, turns out this may conflict with a school schedule after all, dang it).


----------



## lizzyb

*324*


----------



## bobbiwoz

110


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *162 days* until Wonder to Baja
> *309 days* until the Magic takes us to Northern Europe!
> *391 days* until our Dream Grand Slam and first Merrytime (maybe, turns out this may conflict with a school schedule after all, dang it).


I hope you can get on the Merrytime Cruise.  I think they are special, and you should have a great time!


----------



## firefly0434

128 Days! First time ever setting foot on a cruise ship! We were supposed to have sailed on the Fantasy over Labor day weekend so this is our replacement.


----------



## bobbiwoz

109


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*91 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*211 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## Clojel

Well...it was supposed to be 21 days...but alas....pandemic.   So, we're trying again!    414 days!  Hoping this one sticks


----------



## bobbiwoz

107


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## bcwife76

157, 304 and 386


----------



## o&smom

347 days, 2 hours and 13 minutes and counting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## lizzyb

*319*


----------



## DisneyTrainFan75

Hope the ports of call still happen. New destinations for us. 6 night Western Caribbean. Disney Fantasy.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Just booked on Friday, 306 days to go!


----------



## pumpkinqueen93




----------



## DCSWO

lizzyb said:


> *319*


Also 319!  .

Picked up plane tickets at great prices. Just need it to all come together In the next 10 months.


----------



## bobbiwoz

104


----------



## mmouse37

October 24, 2021 - NY to Canada - 368 days away

May 6, 2022 - Hawaii - 562 days away


MJ


----------



## bcwife76

*155 days* til Wonder to Catalina
*302 days* til the Magic goes to Northern Europe for 10 nights!
*384 days* until our grand slam Dream and first merrytime cruise!
*516 days* til Wonder to Baja (probably replacing the Mar '21 cruise).


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*87 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*207 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## mike314

552 until Vancouver to Hawaii!!


----------



## lizzyb

*316*


----------



## bobbiwoz

102


----------



## Shir Kahn

In a first for us, we now have two cruises booked, so 303 for the first one and 522 for the second one!


----------



## bobbiwoz

101


----------



## jenushkask8s

318 - Disney Dream 4-night Bahamas
391 - Royal Caribbean Harmony of the Seas 7-night Eastern Caribbean
448 - Disney Fantasy 4-night Eastern Caribbean


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*84 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*204 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## Jacq7414

We went from 162 to 539 when we rescheduled 

crossing my fingers that things are better in 2022 and we get to go on our first Disney cruise!


----------



## bcwife76

*152 days* until spring break on the Wonder!
*299 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe (another zero bites the dust!)
*381 days* until our Grand Slam merrytime on the Dream!
*513 days* until spring break 2022 on the Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

100


----------



## bobbiwoz

99  

Double Digits!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 99   Double Digits!


Congratulations


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*82 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*202 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Congratulations


You are sooner!


----------



## lizzyb

*312*


----------



## bobbiwoz

98


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> You are sooner!


I will keep you informed on the daily happenings aboard the ship so you and Tom are prepared for your voyage.


----------



## jenpink

556 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

97


----------



## lizzyb

*311*


----------



## bobbiwoz

96


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*79 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*199 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## shoes99

My 120 day booking window  opens up on 10/30/2020 but the online check in is still not available. 
Our cruise is 2/27/21


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## bobbiwoz

94


----------



## Fruto76

163


----------



## bcwife76

*145 days* until spring break on the Wonder (maybe...quarantine order still in place in Canada, grrr)
*292 days* until 10 nights on the Magic for northern europe!!
*374 days* until our grand slam merrytime cruise (unless it conflicts with exam schedules)
*506 days* until spring break again on the Wonder


----------



## shoes99

shoes99 said:


> My 120 day booking window  opens up on 10/30/2020 but the online check in is still not available.
> Our cruise is 2/27/21


Can’t do online checkin but I was able to book activities. Cabanas were already sold out but I booked Palo for husbands birthday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok, we had to change due to a health issue, but still, not far away!

119


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok, we had to change due to a health issue, but still, not far away!
> 119


I hope everyone gets better soon.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*75 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*195 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> I hope everyone gets better soon.


It’s actually an extension of Physical Therapy, not another health issue.  Thank you for your concern.  The NJ self quarantining makes me miss most of November and all of December....we have travel plans in both those months.  We are so ready to see family....and think, hope, we can be safe.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> It’s actually an extension of Physical Therapy, not another health issue.  Thank you for your concern.  The NJ self quarantining makes me miss most of November and all of December....we have travel plans in both those months.  We are so ready to see family....and think, hope, we can be safe.


I'm going to the physical terrorist right now for my knee.  We're building up the muscles so he's not being easy on me.  More like a drill sergeant than PT.  Work hard and stay safe.


----------



## bobbiwoz

118


----------



## bobbiwoz

117  March 1, Disney Dream 4 night


----------



## lizzyb

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok, we had to change due to a health issue, but still, not far away!
> 
> 119


 Aww! I'm sorry!

*304 for us!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

lizzyb said:


> Aww! I'm sorry!
> 
> *304 for us!*


The delay of a month works out better for us all around.  We are both fine with it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*72 days until the Disney Wonder Key West/Bahamas cruise out of Galveston*.
*192 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*192 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.  Moved the January 2021 cruise to this cruise and upgraded to Concierge.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

115


----------



## Fruto76

*157 days* - 5 nights Bahamian on the Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*190 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean. *


----------



## lizzyb

*301*


----------



## bobbiwoz

113


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*188 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

111


----------



## bobbiwoz

110


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*186 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## ChicosWife

78  
232


----------



## lizzyb

*296*


----------



## bobbiwoz

109


----------



## Razman~

*282*


----------



## shoes99

107


----------



## bobbiwoz

108   (Maybe)


----------



## bobbiwoz

107


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*183 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## lizzyb

*291*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*180 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## JrdnSpritzer

104 (for our third) and 417 (fourth)


----------



## bobbiwoz

JrdnSpritzer said:


> 104 (for our third) and 417 (fourth)


104   Too!

Are you on ours?  Come to this thread!  So far, no replies!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/march-1-2021-4-night-dream-cruise.3817467/


----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*178 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## Dug720

457!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

100


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*175 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## tlprice

25 until Aulani
201 until Med with Greece
246 to Alaska
421 to Marvel cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

tlprice said:


> 25 until Aulani
> 201 until Med with Greece
> 246 to Alaska
> 421 to Marvel cruise


Aulani is soon!  Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

99


----------



## lizzyb

*285*


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

139 days until we sail the Mexican Riviera.


----------



## bcwife76

*122 days* until Baja on the Wonder (doubt it will happen)
*269 days* until 10 nights in Northern Europe (cautiously optimistic)
*351 days* until our Dream Grand slam and first merrytime (waiting for school schedule to see if we have to cancel)
*483 days* until the Wonder to Baja (the world WILL be back to normal by then!)


----------



## tlprice

bobbiwoz said:


> Aulani is soon!  Have a great time!


Hopefully, it will actually happen.  I have a hard time getting my hopes up for travel these days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tlprice said:


> Hopefully, it will actually happen.  I have a hard time getting my hopes up for travel these days.


I understand. Safe hugs to you as you make your decision.

Today we were to be in a cabin in TN....Son’s family in another cabin.  We were going to share Thanksgiving fixings, see each other outside only.  In the end, we decided travel would be too risky.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 99


98  

We are March 1.  Lots of good things could be happening by then.


----------



## bobbiwoz

97


----------



## shoes99

We are 2/27/21 so we just don't know.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*172 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

shoes99 said:


> We are 2/27/21 so we just don't know.


Since February 2021 is no longer shown on the DCL site under Plan a Cruise, it doesn't look good for the home team.  January also disappeared several days ago and the official letter is out for cancellation.  We had Jan 2021 cruise.


----------



## ChicosWife

Just cancelled our January cruise, so hoping for our summer itinerary... 218


----------



## bobbiwoz

96   ?


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## shoes99

92


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*170 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

94


----------



## robomeister

294.  Can't wait fast enough.


----------



## bobbiwoz

93  ....It’s March 1, so if there’s another round of cancellations, it would probably be included.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*168 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

92


----------



## lizzyb

*278*


----------



## DCSWO

278 until Norway!


----------



## 4 Ears

320  our first HOTHS


----------



## Bjn10

148 late April on the magic Miami


----------



## CPME

173! Here's hoping


----------



## bobbiwoz

91


----------



## bobbiwoz

90


----------



## bcwife76

I cancelled our March cruise today   Even if it happens, the Canada/US border is not going to be open by then I can almost guarantee it  So....

*260 days *until 10 nights in Northern Europe (we hope!)
*342 days* until our Dream Merrytime Grand Slam!
*474 days* until spring break 2022 on the Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

89  

We have a back up plan.  WDW before the cruise date which I feel pretty good about, and then HHI after.  We have two days so far at HHI, wait listing for more.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*164 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## shoes99

86 
but I have pre-cruise at POP, not sure what to do yet. Will wait for action from DCL.
This was a re-do from my `11/1/2020 cruise OBB booking with 10% and $200 OBB.


----------



## bobbiwoz

87


----------



## shoes99

My 2/27/2021 cruise on the Fantasy was cancelled this morning, and the FCC credit is attached to my name....
Disappointed.  Might just make it a park only trip since DH's birthday is March 2nd and to use up my airline credits.


----------



## bobbiwoz

86  

If they begin canceling March I will know soon, I suppose.  This is March 1.


----------



## bethifoody




----------



## bobbiwoz

85


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

279 days until our grand slam!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*160 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

84 

186 until DVC member Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

83  

185


----------



## lorimay

210 days, we hope.☺


----------



## lizzyb

*269*


----------



## bobbiwoz

82  

184


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*157 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## ChicosWife

Fingers crossed for only 203!


----------



## bobbiwoz

81  

183


----------



## bcwife76

*251 days* until we are in Northern Europe on the Magic (maybe   )
*333 days* until our Dream grand slam Merrytime cruise!
*465 days* until we are back on the Wonder for Baja!


----------



## bobbiwoz

80   March 1

182 DVC Members, June 12


----------



## bobbiwoz

79  

181


----------



## bobbiwoz

78  

180


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*153 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## lizzyb

*263*


----------



## bobbiwoz

77  

179


----------



## bobbiwoz

76  

178


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*151 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 76 178


Did you see this? 
https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ngs-removed-from-disney-cruise-lines-website/


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Did you see this?
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ngs-removed-from-disney-cruise-lines-website/


Just a moment ago.  Now only April and May are between the DVC MC.  They still advertise it on the DVC site.  I am beginning to doubt it will go.  One cabin mate used points, as third person, it was very reasonable, and she did it on the Bermuda DVC MC with no problem.


----------



## jane01jp

I wonder how all of the travel agents are going to survive this lull? I am booked with Small World, and I hope they are still there when I try to re-book.


----------



## ChicosWife

We are in the 100's, at 196 (hopefully!)


----------



## DCLDVC1

jane01jp said:


> I wonder how all of the travel agents are going to survive this lull? I am booked with Small World, and I hope they are still there when I try to re-book.



Does anyone here know how DCL's commission protection works?


----------



## bobbiwoz

75    178


----------



## 71 Truck

Less than a year but more than I would like it to be.


----------



## AquaDame

jane01jp said:


> I wonder how all of the travel agents are going to survive this lull? I am booked with Small World, and I hope they are still there when I try to re-book.



I saw just yesterday that at least one Disney preferred TA is actually starting to hire again - they are assuming things are going to get crazy soon with the scramble to book trips for end of next year and beyond.


----------



## bobbiwoz

74  177


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*149 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## Clojel

352....assuming things are "a go" by then!  fingers crossed!


----------



## bobbiwoz

73  176


----------



## lorimay

200  I HOPE


----------



## bcwife76

*243 days* until Northern Europe   
*325 days* until our Merrytime Dream grand slam 
*457 days* until we are back home on the Wonder for spring break to Baja!


----------



## DisneYE

199 days until our July 2021 Med cruise.
Don't think its going to sail (I give it a 10% chance), but if it does, its a nice milestone. 
Always felt that 200 goes kinda fast. Booked this cruise when it was 402 and seemed like an eternity, so initial countdown is cut in half. Normally I'd be ecstatic reaching this point. Now, not at all. Sigh.


----------



## bobbiwoz

72  175


----------



## bobbiwoz

71  174


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*146 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## shoes99

189 days  Disney Dream since our 11/1/2020 and 2/27/2021 were cancelled.


----------



## bobbiwoz

70  173


----------



## ChicosWife

190 and here's hoping that everyone's countdown, on here, comes true!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

69  172


----------



## bobbiwoz

68  171


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*143 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

67  170


----------



## bobbiwoz

66  169


----------



## Cruising Engineer

@bobbiwoz  Merry Christmas Tom and Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> @bobbiwoz  Merry Christmas Tom and Bobbi


Thank you, and same to you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

65  168


----------



## bobbiwoz

64  167


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*139 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> *139 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


I sure hope you go, ( safely) that would mean the DVC Cruise would go.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> I sure hope you go, ( safely) that would mean the DVC Cruise would go.


Yes, we are eager to sail.  Currently, we are waiting to see how the VA is going to schedule military retirees for the vaccine.  And I'm also researching for the family cruise (it was Sept 2020) for 2022.  I figured 2021 for the whole family (9 in all) could be too iffy-especially with kids and unknown DCL protocol.


----------



## mmackeymouse

314 days here.


----------



## shoes99

182 Disney Dream


----------



## bobbiwoz

63  166


----------



## bobbiwoz

62  165

Paid off March today, we shall see!


----------



## aboveH20

369 

Is it here yet?


----------



## bobbiwoz

61  164


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*136 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

60  163


----------



## aboveH20

bobbiwoz said:


> 60  163



I have to say, I appreciate (and can relate to) your enthusiasm for your regular "days until" updates.


----------



## bcwife76

Happy new year everyone!!! 

*230 days* until our northern Europe cruise on the Magic....maybe??? maybe not???
*312 days* until our Merrytime Dream Grand slam!
*444 days* until spring break on the Wonder to Baja!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

58  161

A Belated Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

252 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*133 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

56  159


----------



## lizzyb

*242*


----------



## bobbiwoz

55  158


----------



## ChicosWife

175


----------



## bobbiwoz

54  157


----------



## DisneYE

6 months, or 180 days on the dot for our July 2021 11-night med cruise.
Will it sail though? - My odds now are at 10% yes, 90% no.
I freakin hate this stupid virus.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DisneYE said:


> 6 months, or 180 days on the dot for our July 2021 11-night med cruise.
> Will it sail though? - My odds now are at 10% yes, 90% no. * I freakin hate this stupid virus.*


We're right with you, stupid virus and everything associated with it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

53  156

Yes, I think the March would need a tremendous amount of Pixie Dust to safely sail.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*128 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## leannak

bobbiwoz said:


> 53  156
> 
> Yes, I think the March would need a tremendous amount of Pixie Dust to safely sail.


Bobbiwoz, would you do the cruise if offered to do a test sailing?


----------



## ChicosWife

173


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, I think the March would need a tremendous amount of Pixie Dust to safely sail.





leannak said:


> Bobbiwoz, would you do the cruise if offered to do a test sailing?


I was wondering the same thing when Pete Werner (on the DIS Unplugged Jan 5th) was bringing up the same scenario.


----------



## ChicosWife

bobbiwoz said:


> 54  157



I'm wishful thinking for you, because if you get to go, ours shouldn't be cancelled!


----------



## bobbiwoz

leannak said:


> Bobbiwoz, would you do the cruise if offered to do a test sailing?


DH and I are over 70, we would have to have had the vaccine, 2 shots if needed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

52  155


----------



## bobbiwoz

51  154


----------



## bobbiwoz

50  153

Bring on the vaccine, please!


----------



## bobbiwoz

49  152


----------



## bcwife76

*219 days* until the Magic goes to Northern Europe (probably rebooking for 2022 though  )
*301 days* until our Dream Merrytime grand slam!
*433 days* until spring break on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*124 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## tlprice

150 to Med Greece cruise
195 to Alaska
(I DID get to go to Auluni before Christmas.  It was so nice to get away!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

March 1, 2021 is gone, so the countdown is to the DVC Member Cruise.
151


----------



## albertro

502 days for our first Disney Cruise!! 

Disney Dream end of May 2022.


----------



## otten

218 days until Northern Europe, but actually just waiting for 2022 to be open for booking.


----------



## ChicosWife

168


----------



## bcwife76

otten said:


> 218 days until Northern Europe, but actually just waiting for 2022 to be open for booking.


Same. Here's hoping they offer the 10 night cruise in 2022, otherwise we will probably be switching to NCL


----------



## leannak

bobbiwoz said:


> March 1, 2021 is gone, so the countdown is to the DVC Member Cruise.
> 151


Sorry to hear about your canceled cruise, Bobbiwoz... Fingers crossed for your next one!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

leannak said:


> Sorry to hear about your canceled cruise, Bobbiwoz... Fingers crossed for your next one!!


Thank you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

150


----------



## bobbiwoz

149


----------



## bobbiwoz

148


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*120 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> *120 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


Would love to be cruising with you again...meeting you for breakfast or lunch.  Who knows what future holds!

I am having a nostalgic day...remembering good times!


----------



## BigDadNau

462 days 12 hours 51 minutes ...

After three cancellations let's hope this one goes!

My oldest kid was 15 at the date of the first reservation (April 2020)...will be 18 when this one sails!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

147


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Would love to be cruising with you again...meeting you for breakfast or lunch.  Who knows what future holds! I am having a nostalgic day...remembering good times!


Nostalgic days are healthy.  Finally meeting you and Tom (after months of chatting here) was a highlight of the cruise.  I just saw on the Disney cruise blog April and some of May have disappeared from DCL.  Oh boy, here it comes AGAIN.


----------



## bobbiwoz

146


----------



## bobbiwoz

145


----------



## DCSWO

229?!?  Holding out hope for Norway.


----------



## bobbiwoz

144


----------



## bobbiwoz

DCSWO said:


> 229?!?  Holding out hope for Norway.


I have friends holding out and hoping for Norway as well!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*115 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## jane01jp

277 more days until our 6-Night Halloween On The High Seas Canada Cruise From New York!


----------



## bcwife76

*210 days* until Northern Europe (but probably moving it to 2022  )
*292 days* until our Dream grand slam (unless high school schedule gets in the way )
*424 days* until the Mexican Riviera on the Norwegian Bliss (oops, cheating on Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

142


----------



## bobbiwoz

141  

I have had my first vaccine!


----------



## bobbiwoz

140


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*112 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## lizzyb

*223*
I hope this happens but I am not feeling very optimistic anymore.


----------



## bobbiwoz

139


----------



## bobbiwoz

137


----------



## bobbiwoz

136


----------



## mevelandry

I’ll only know when they release dates for the Disney Wish.


----------



## lorimay

160 for Greece, but losing hope everyday........


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*108 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## otten

bcwife76 said:


> *210 days* until Northern Europe (but probably moving it to 2022  )
> *292 days* until our Dream grand slam (unless high school schedule gets in the way )
> *424 days* until the Mexican Riviera on the Norwegian Bliss (oops, cheating on Disney!)



Oh boy, we’re almost in the hundreds and it doesn’t even matter .


----------



## bcwife76

otten said:


> Oh boy, we’re almost in the hundreds and it doesn’t even matter .


Nope  Just want to rebook Europe for 2022!!


----------



## otten

bcwife76 said:


> Nope  Just want to rebook Europe for 2022!!


Same. I just hope there is a similar itinerary. I really wanted to do this one!


----------



## AddictedtoTravel

203 until Northern Europe, but It's looking less likely everyday ☹


----------



## bcwife76

otten said:


> Same. I just hope there is a similar itinerary. I really wanted to do this one!


Yes!! My husband has already said if DCL doesn't offer this one in 2022 we are jumping ship to NCL ........


----------



## DisneYE

We have 4x cruises booked for this year, one of them in Nov/21 and sadly I think none will sail 
(remember those early "when do you think DCL will sail again" polls? - I was among the very few that voted 2022)

So now I'm rooting for our March/2022 WBPC cruise.
It's "only" 399 days away.. it has a good 50/50 chance of sailing so I'm holding on to that one!


----------



## AquaDame

DisneYE said:


> We have 4x cruises booked for this year, one of them in Nov/21 and sadly I think none will sail
> (remember those early "when do you think DCL will sail again" polls? - I was among the very few that voted 2022)
> 
> So now I'm rooting for our March/2022 WBPC cruise.
> It's "only" 399 days away.. it has a good 50/50 chance of sailing so I'm holding on to that one!



I think my first guess had been autumn 2020... now autumn 2021... and starting to wonder.


----------



## DisneYE

AquaDame said:


> I think my first guess had been autumn 2020... now autumn 2021... and starting to wonder.



it shows you're an optimist and that's always good.
Life is hard being on Team Darkside


----------



## shoes99

I've  already had two cruises cancelled so I booked 6/28/2021 using FCC for the deposit. 
149 DAYS
Its a 4 night on the DREAM so I might change it to a 7 night on the Fantasy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

132 days until DVC MC


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*103 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

129


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## bobbiwoz

127  

DVC Member Cruise!


----------



## DCLDVC1

I have no idea. It might be 251 days, it might be 391 days, it might not be for years.


----------



## CaseyCruiser

305 Bahamas
446 Hawaii


----------



## Leopardchucks

378 days until our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

126  


In August we are booked on a Princess cruise to Alaska, but it was stopping at Victoria, and since it’s not allowed in Canada, my guess is that it’s going to be cancelled.  We thought going out of Seattle would mean we could have taken that cruise.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*99 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.*
Normally I would start designing and making the door magnets on day 99 but I still have the dated September 2020 B2B magnets in the corner of my work table as an unpleasant reminder.


----------



## bobbiwoz

125?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

@bobbiwoz I see you added a ?.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> @bobbiwoz I see you added a ?.


I admit I began questioning when Port Canaveral posted they didn’t expect ships until July.  I’m counting down, just not 100% counting on it.
The three of us in the cabin will have had both vaccines.  That’s a positive for us. We will wear masks...if it sails, we are on it!

124


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*97 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean?*



bobbiwoz said:


> I admit I began questioning when Port Canaveral posted they didn’t expect ships until July.  I’m counting down, just not 100% counting on it. The three of us in the cabin will have had both vaccines.  That’s a positive for us. We will wear masks...if it sails, we are on it!  124


We're a month in front of you and I feel the same way (about the PC July post).  Took your queue and added a ?.


----------



## Leopardchucks

375 days!!


----------



## Clojel

Starting to think this thread should be relabeled “how many days until your cruise is cancelled”


----------



## bobbiwoz

123


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## bobbiwoz

121


----------



## bobbiwoz

119


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*92 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean?  *Had a busy week in the lab.


----------



## Shir Kahn

We just cancelled our summer 2021 cruise, so 409 days until our Spring Break 2022 cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

118 

Signed up for Palo dinner, just in case we do sail!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*91 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  *
This and all the May 2021 cruises just got wiped off the DCL web site.


----------



## lizzyb

202.. the question is.. will it happen.


----------



## shoes99

shoes99 said:


> I've  already had two cruises cancelled so I booked 6/28/2021 using FCC for the deposit.
> 149 DAYS
> Its a 4 night on the DREAM so I might change it to a 7 night on the Fantasy.


Changed for the 3rd time. 
Oct 30 2021 7 night Fantasy
258 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

117


----------



## Mike Marzano

446 days..   Western Caribbean on the Fantasy in May 2022.    Its our first Disney Cruise.    For our son and I, it will be our first Cruise, period.


----------



## bethifoody

286. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*89 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  *


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## ChicosWife

132... hopefully....


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*87 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean   *


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

422 days! Spring break Bahamian!


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## LilMsMidleton

364 - It's less than a year now!


----------



## Jacq7414

420 days hopefully


----------



## Dug720

365 days to my Marvel Day at Sea cruise on the Magic!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 365 days to my Marvel Day at Sea cruise on the Magic!!



Where have you been and how's school going?


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Where have you been and how's school going?



Well, last Feb was on the Celebrity Edge...and I was booked on Celebrity for the foreseeable future, then COVID happened (not directly to me, but all the shut downs) and it's been planning Disney trips (just got back on Wednesday from an amazing trip finally staying at the Poly).  (Report is here: http://bethscapades.com/2021/02/19/...-forever-aka-beci-and-jacki-are-always-right/

School is going ok - I'm doing the in-person thing. We were remote the 2 weeks before break (minus ONE DAY, which yes, they made us go in for one day - I had zero kids though so spent a lot of time getting some structures up and going) and are slated to go back Monday...so we'll see how they are. 

Have a WDW trip planned in July for my 50th - staying at Riviera!! And then the MDAS a year from today!! Looking at when I can go during the 50th Celebration - at this point it's either cancel the Celebrity cruise I have booked to Bermuda over my birthday in 2022 or go over the long weekend we're out for Rosh Hashanah which will be the end of Sept 2022 which is usually prime hurricane time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

111


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Well, last Feb was on the Celebrity Edge...and I was booked on Celebrity for the foreseeable future, then COVID happened (not directly to me, but all the shut downs) and it's been planning Disney trips (just got back on Wednesday from an amazing trip finally staying at the Poly).  (Report is here: http://bethscapades.com/2021/02/19/...-forever-aka-beci-and-jacki-are-always-right/
> 
> School is going ok - I'm doing the in-person thing. We were remote the 2 weeks before break (minus ONE DAY, which yes, they made us go in for one day - I had zero kids though so spent a lot of time getting some structures up and going) and are slated to go back Monday...so we'll see how they are.
> 
> Have a WDW trip planned in July for my 50th - staying at Riviera!! And then the MDAS a year from today!! Looking at when I can go during the 50th Celebration - at this point it's either cancel the Celebrity cruise I have booked to Bermuda over my birthday in 2022 or go over the long weekend we're out for Rosh Hashanah which will be the end of Sept 2022 which is usually prime hurricane time.


Wow, great write-up on your trip to WDW.  All those food photos are making me hungry and your vast wardrobe of masks is spot-on for the locations.  Your future plans sound exciting, Ooooh Rivera!!!  I wish DCL would come out with the rest of the 2022 schedule.    I'd like to plan a cruise for completing my Ph.D.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Wow, great write-up on your trip to WDW.  All those food photos are making me hungry and your vast wardrobe of masks is spot-on for the locations.  Your future plans sound exciting, Ooooh Rivera!!!  I wish DCL would come out with the rest of the 2022 schedule.    I'd like to plan a cruise for completing my Ph.D.



Thank you! I tried to plan out masks to fit with the day.  (I didn't include any pics with my Pandora masks on, but I have 4 different Pandora masks.)

Congrats on completing the Ph.D.!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

@Dug720:  I'm heavy into my research and lab work right now.  Hopefully 3 more semesters.  That's why I want a 2022 cruise to celebrate.


----------



## bobbiwoz

110


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*83 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  *


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

228


----------



## leannak

Cruising Engineer said:


> *83 days until The Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  *


Wow! That is getting close!! Fingers crossed for you (if you do want it to go).

Do you (or anyone else around here) know how much time they need in advance to get ships staffed and test cruises sailed? Do you know if you’re getting down to the wire? Like I said, I’m hoping for you!!! 

We don’t sail until this summer but probably not until next year.


----------



## CamColt

I should be saying 2 days since I got off the Dream, then I should have been saying 57 days until I'm on the Dream, but I'm going for the 3rd times the charm here....365 Days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

363!!


----------



## AquaDame

258... we shall see. I have a backup at 379 days also. If neither work out then our next cruise will probably be on the Wish...


----------



## bobbiwoz

109 

After some remarks by CDC and reading the new DCL CRUISE CONTRACT, I am thinking some returning to cruising is in the works.

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/contracts-terms-safety/terms-conditions/united-states/


----------



## Cruising Engineer

leannak said:


> Wow! That is getting close!! Fingers crossed for you (if you do want it to go).
> Do you (or anyone else around here) know how much time they need in advance to get ships staffed and test cruises sailed? Do you know if you’re getting down to the wire? Like I said, I’m hoping for you!!! We don’t sail until this summer but probably not until next year.


Other cruise lines have come out with their plans but none of the ships that port in the US have actually tested their systems per the CDC current mandates.  Estimates (or guesses) run about 90+ days once the cruise line has all their crew on board, finds passengers to sail the test, and gets the go-ahead to start the testing process.  

The terms of the DCL contract (@bobbiwoz post) lay it all on the passenger, of which I am currently not pleased. 
If the threshold is reached (whatever that number is) the ship must turn back to a port for disembarkment and/or quarantine.  No mention of refunds and you are on your own figuring out how to get home or do something for the remaining time (a 7-night cruise leaves port late Saturday afternoon.  Monday morning testing reveals Covid19 positive case(s) and reaches the threshold. The ship turns around and disembarked everyone by early Tuesday morning).  Now what? 

We really want to sail but we don't want to be holding the bag considering the money/points invested in the cruise.


----------



## Dug720

362!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## Dug720

361


----------



## Clojel

I’m really hoping.... 284!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

107


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Our ship sank for May 2021 cruise.  Looking for a Plan B.  All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Our ship sank for May 2021 cruise.  Looking for a Plan B.  All dressed up and nowhere to go.


I am so sad for you.  You have a reason to celebrate, your end of studies.


----------



## Dug720

360


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> I am so sad for you.  You have a reason to celebrate, your end of studies.


Jim and I are hoping for something when the Summer 2022 schedules are released.  That should coincide with graduation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Jim and I are hoping for something when the Summer 2022 schedules are released.  That should coincide with graduation.


Something to look forward to!


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## lizzyb

*190 if it happens
442 for the back up*


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## Dug720

356!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## bobbiwoz

102  DVC MC 

242 will be the next...NYC to San Juan


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

306 days until our 2nd cruise, a 6-night western Caribbean on the Fantasy.

We were originally booked on a marvel cruise  that would have been leaving today. Honestly I’m having trouble feeling hopeful about ever cruising again.

I would love to go though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

101  

241


----------



## heggy

Booked a cruise for the first week of November.
Count is 243 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

100  

240


----------



## bobbiwoz

99  

239


----------



## DisneYE

Exactly 1 year, 365 days until our Wonder WBPC cruise.
Will it sail? I sure hope so
I give it a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DisneYE said:


> Exactly 1 year, 365 days until our Wonder WBPC cruise.Will it sail? I sure hope so  I give it a 50/50 chance.


I just checked and the cruise comes up "Please chart a different course".  It must be sold out.


----------



## DisneYE

Cruising Engineer said:


> I just checked and the cruise comes up "Please chart a different course".  It must be sold out.



It is. 
A lot of ppl are super hyped about this cruise & think it will sail for sure. I don't know, especially with the ports its stopping... I dont see how they stop in Colombia, Cozumel, PV with those countries doing so bad with Covid and vaccinations..


----------



## ChicosWife

Went from the 100's to 399.


----------



## bcwife76

Sigh. I'm not even keeping track any more. Mine keep getting cancelled or we move them ourselves.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bcwife76 said:


> Sigh. I'm not even keeping track any more. Mine keep getting cancelled or we move them ourselves.


I'm in the same boat .  . . . .  . excuse me . . . ship.


----------



## bobbiwoz

97  

237


----------



## bobbiwoz

96  

236


----------



## Dug720

348


----------



## bobbiwoz

95  

235

The 95 is the DVC MC.  If they have an idea that this was happening, I wish they would start sending information.  We just returned from a week long vacation to HHI and WDW, and we enjoyed ourselves.    I would like to get excited about sailing ( safely)  again.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

222

272

I’m booked on the 8 night cruise in October (222) that as of right now can’t sail as scheduled per the CDC. I wish DCL would tell us what they’re doing with that cruise so we can make alternative plans. I’m afraid DCL is going to release the Summer 2022 schedule and we’ll still be waiting on an answer for October and miss out on 1st day pricing (we’re Platinum).


----------



## bobbiwoz

94  
234


----------



## bobbiwoz

93  
233


----------



## bobbiwoz

91  
231

A friend intends to cancel the NYC/Bermuda/San Juan cruise.  She doesn’t feel it will be safe for her to cruise because of health issues.


----------



## AquaDame

We've cancelled our November cruise, so I'm back to 360 days...


----------



## bobbiwoz

90  
230


----------



## bobbiwoz

89    Or
229


----------



## Dug720

342 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

88  

228


----------



## KashasMom

330 for us! Completing our grand slam on the Wonder before the Wish sets sail. The Wonder will likely be our last Disney cruise though.


----------



## lizzyb

172
424 for the backup.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My DH just told me the DCL site is down for booking.  I wonder if they are eliminating June.


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> My DH just told me the DCL site is down for booking.  I wonder if they are eliminating June.


Search and booking came up fine for me and all June cruises are still there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> Search and booking came up fine for me and all June cruises are still there.


Yes, I see that!  Maybe the DVC MC will happen!


----------



## bobbiwoz

87  

227

Maybe the Member Cruise will happen!


----------



## bobbiwoz

86  

226


----------



## bobbiwoz

85  

225


----------



## bobbiwoz

84  

224


----------



## Dug720

Currently 337, but that may change on Tuesday.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Currently 337, but that may change on Tuesday.


Ours is EARLY Monday morning.  Hope we get the 9 night Southern Caribbean.  I feel so naked on this board without a cruise!


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Ours is EARLY Monday morning.  Hope we get the 9 night Southern Caribbean.  I feel so naked on this board without a cruise!



That is my stretch. I would love it, but I suspect it will even start above my price range for interiors.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> That is my stretch. I would love it, but I suspect it will even start above my price range for interiors.


I have no idea what the cost (DVC Points) will be either, but with 4 cruises canceled and our points racking up I really want to use them (and maybe more), for a long cruise.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> I have no idea what the cost (DVC Points) will be either, but with 4 cruises canceled and our points racking up I really want to use them (and maybe more), for a long cruise.



Good luck!!

My TA said we’ll touch base on Monday afternoon - she will be keeping track of things via her colleagues and I will be watching on here so we will know going into Tuesday which (if any) are possible. If none of the summer ones work, I still have MDAS on the books!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Well....it’s nice to finally be part of this thread again. Just booked a HOTHS on the Dream! The likelihood of it going is meh but it still feels good. We’re going to turn the vaca into a full-blown WDW vacation if the cruise is canceled.


----------



## bobbiwoz

83  

223


----------



## jenpink

410 days until my Hawaiian cruise - Alaskan cruise back to back (just booked the Alaskan part this morning)


----------



## Dug720

Looking pretty likely mine will remain the MDAS cruise in Feb given the pricing I'm seeing for next summer. So 334 days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*486 days*.  Wow, that's a long way off but we have a cruise booked for Southern Caribbean in July 2022.


----------



## bobbiwoz

81  

221


We did book 2022 EBTA....I am hoping that one of these happens, before I begin that countdown!


----------



## dizneeat

*Let's try this again .......*
*
This year's Med cruise was cancelled, but fingers crossed for the one next May!
*
 *424 days until our 19th cruise** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

80  

220


----------



## dizneeat

*423 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## Dug720

Keeping Feb MDAS cruise! So 333!! Woohoo!! (Biggest bugaboo for changing is Disney's 20% deposit as opposed to the flat $250 or so deposit on other lines.)


----------



## bcwife76

*512 days* until 11 nights on the Magic to Iceland!!
(I'm unable to edit my signature right now).


----------



## shoes99

I've changed 4 times already.  Currently we have:
220 days until 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy
318 days until 5 night Marvel Day at sea from Miami with WDW Radio Group 
And I was able to split up my FCC credit to apply deposits to each cruise .


----------



## dizneeat

*422 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Dug720

332!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

78  

218


----------



## Dug720

331 to MDAS!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

77  

217


----------



## lorimay

*Let's try another countdown or two..........

302 days until our first Marvel at sea cruise out of Miami

467 days until our 2nd try at our adventure to Greece & Italy

Here's hoping all the best to everyone with a ticker.*


----------



## Dug720

330 to a Magical MDAS sailing!


----------



## CastawayDonald

224!
hopefully 

...maybe


----------



## DCSWO

I hate to type this number but since I moved a cruise a year to the right, I'm now at 526.  Ugh...


----------



## dizneeat

*420 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*482 days*.


----------



## bobbiwoz

76  

216


----------



## Dug720

329 to a Magical MDAS sailing!


----------



## dizneeat

*419 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*481 days *


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> *481 days *


Have you been able to use your DVC points??  I am hoping it’s yes!


----------



## bobbiwoz

75  

215


----------



## Dug720

328 to a Magical MDAS sailing!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 75
> 
> 215


I am still counting the DVC Member Cruise.  It is still in reservations!


----------



## dizneeat

*418 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bcwife76

*500 days* until 7 nights to Northern Europe!
*507 days* until 11 nights to Iceland!
Our first b2b!


----------



## Laundress

I’m thrilled to say 438 days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

74  

214


----------



## dizneeat

*417 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## nyweller6306

According to the app 70 days.


----------



## Laundress

days to go until we sail in the Magic


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Have you been able to use your DVC points??  I am hoping it’s yes!


Yes, all the original points for the family B2B in Sept 2020 (plus FCC for the 5-day cruise) moved to Jan 2021 cruise (plus more points added to bump up to concierge) moved to May 2021 (plus a few more points for concierge) were used for the 9-night S. Carib cruise with 62 reservation points left over.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*479 days*


----------



## Dug720

327 to a Magical MDAS sailing!


----------



## oufpat

531 to our British Isles Cruise!!


----------



## 03GirlsMom

452!


----------



## accio

438 days.

It was 74 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

73  

213


----------



## bobbiwoz

accio said:


> 438 days.
> 
> It was 74 days


OUR DVC MC is still in reservations, 73 days away.


----------



## AquaDame

Switched cruises.... "down" to 340 - 48 hours less than before.


----------



## Dug720

325 to a Magical MDAS sailing!


----------



## bobbiwoz

72  

212


----------



## DIS_MIKE

158 but that CDC no sail order....


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*477 days until the South Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have to cancel DVC MC. I will have an operation in May, and cannot travel.  So..

212


----------



## leannak

Oh no, Bobbiwoz!!!!  I've been counting on you to go so we could live vicariously through you!!!  Best wishes for a speedy recovery, and at least you don't have to live in limbo on the DVC MC and can look forward to the one in 212 days with more hope and confidence of it sailing.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> I have to cancel DVC MC. I will have an operation in May, and cannot travel.  So..


Take care of yourself and hope everything comes out okay.  Where are you going in 212 days?


----------



## bcwife76

*497 and 504 days* until our b2b on the Magic to Northern Europe and Iceland!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Take care of yourself and hope everything comes out okay.  Where are you going in 212 days?


Well, that’s NYC to San Juan.  Because it begins in October (30), I suppose that’s not going.  We still have a Christmas themed cruise and NYE  on DCL...so, hopefully, they will go.  I will look up those dates tomorrow.

Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

leannak said:


> Oh no, Bobbiwoz!!!!  I've been counting on you to go so we could live vicariously through you!!!  Best wishes for a speedy recovery, and at least you don't have to live in limbo on the DVC MC and can look forward to the one in 212 days with more hope and confidence of it sailing.


Since I was pretty sure DVCMC would be cancelled, that helped me picked the date for operation.


----------



## shoes99

212
310


----------



## bobbiwoz

211  NYC to San Juan

245 3 night Merrytime Cruise


----------



## 18sprint

My choice-  October 2021.    CDC choice-  NEVER.  They don't want to be held responsible.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bobbiwoz said:


> I have to cancel DVC MC. I will have an operation in May, and cannot travel.  So..
> 
> 212


So sorry to hear that. Sending good vibes your way and hoping you have a speedy recovery and can get back onboard soon.


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> I have to cancel DVC MC. I will have an operation in May, and cannot travel.  So..
> 
> 212


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope everything goes well with it


----------



## TeaWithOtters

493 days!!! 
So looong but a least I have a count down!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DIS_MIKE said:


> So sorry to hear that. Sending good vibes your way and hoping you have a speedy recovery and can get back onboard soon.





bcwife76 said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope everything goes well with it


Thank you both!  I appreciate your good wishes!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

157 to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

210  

244


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*475 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Anthony F2

134 days... feels like forever


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Anthony F2 said:


> 134 days... feels like forever


All things are relative (says the cruiser with 475 days til S. Caribbean)


----------



## tlprice

*436* to Alaska (maybe the 4th time will actually happen)
*483* to Northern Europe (used my 125% from 2021 cancelled Med cruise or I'd never be able to afford this one)


----------



## bobbiwoz

209  

243


----------



## bobbiwoz

206

240


----------



## auntlynne

300.

Just changed our November Magic to January Magic Marvel at Sea.  Same length cruise; got a little $ put on shipboard credit with lower priced sailing.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

152 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*471 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*408 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

205  

239


----------



## howedaniel

499 days and counting


----------



## Cruising Engineer

howedaniel said:


> 499 days and counting


  YEAH, someone with more than us.  We've got LOTS of time to plan!


----------



## bcwife76

*490 days* and *497 days* until our back to back on the Magic through Northern Europe!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bcwife76 said:


> *490 days* and *497 days* until our back to back on the Magic through Northern Europe!!!


 YEAH, another one with more days than us.


----------



## bcwife76

Cruising Engineer said:


> YEAH, another one with more days than us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

204  
238


----------



## dizneeat

*407 days until our 19th cruise  *


​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*469 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*406 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Drfate102

We have only done one Disney Cruise(Dream, Halloween on the High Seas) so far, the second one was canceled and rescheduled.  But we have the following:
215 Merrytime Bahamian Cruise on the Fantasy
292 Bahamian Cruise on the Magic
401 alaskan Cruise on the Wonder

Might have to see if cruise 5 can be the Wish


----------



## 71 Truck

As I have posted in the past to many to count  However this my be good in a way , why? Because less of a possibility of being canceled we can only hope


----------



## morethanfairytales

261 & keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled


----------



## dizneeat

*405 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bcwife76

*214 days* until Aulani (hopefully!!!!)
*487 days* and *494 days* (under 500 for both!) til our b2b on the Magic to Europe!


----------



## shoes99

202 Halloween On The High Seas Eastern from Port Canaveral

300 Marvel Day At Sea From Miami


----------



## tlprice

*428* to Alaska
*475* to Northern Europe

Won't it be nice when we actually see people's countdowns end with an actual cruise again?


----------



## Laundress

Days to go


----------



## bobbiwoz

202   That‘s NYC to San Juan

236 A Merrytime Cruise


----------



## dizneeat

*404 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

201  

235


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*466 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

145 which is unlikely
397 on our back up!


----------



## dizneeat

*403 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

201  

235


----------



## bobbiwoz

200  

234


----------



## dizneeat

*402 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

199  !

233


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*463 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*401 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

198  

232


----------



## heggy

Sub 200 with 199 days left!!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*Yeah, finally under 400!*
 *399 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*461 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## go oilers go

392 days until Eastern Caribbean cruise


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Who knows? 

Fingers crossed it's 217.
Then 255.
And 409 until Alaska.


----------



## bobbiwoz

196  

230


----------



## bobbiwoz

195  

229


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*459 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Clojel

If the world can get their act together....230!!


----------



## dizneeat

*396 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

194  

228


----------



## bobbiwoz

193  

227


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*457 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

192  

226


----------



## dizneeat

*394 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

191  

225

I sure hope they sail!!

We have booked a few nights in Puerto Rico after the first one.  The second is squeezed in between WDW visits.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*455 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*393 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

190  

224


----------



## DIS_MIKE

135 but....sigh


----------



## bcwife76

*201 days* until Aulani (fingers crossed)
*474 days & 481 days *until our back to back on the Magic through Northern Europe and Iceland!!!


----------



## dizneeat

*392 days until our 19th cruise  * 
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

189  

223


----------



## dizneeat

*391 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

133 but more likely 385


----------



## MickeySwirl

155, but the Wonder has to make it to San Diego first.


----------



## bobbiwoz

188  

222


----------



## shoes99

187 Fantasy
285 Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

187  

221


----------



## bobbiwoz

186   Magic

220  Dream


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*450 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

185  

219


----------



## leannak

bobbiwoz said:


> 185
> 
> 219


185! sounds so short!


----------



## bcwife76

*196 days* til Aulani (hopefully)
*469 days* and *476 days* until our b2b on the Magic to Northern Europe and Iceland!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

184  

218


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*448 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

Well, it's currently 296.

BUT assuming the Wish isn't over $7K for a 4-night Bahamian cruise in July 2022, I'll be changing to that.


----------



## dizneeat

*384 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*446 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## StuartMcK

89 days until our 3rd cruise
113 days until our 4th cruise
148 days until our 5th cruise
445 days until our 6th cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

182  

216
I am starting to think these both may happen!


----------



## dizneeat

*383 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## lizzyb

124 but more likely 376


----------



## bobbiwoz

181  

215


----------



## bcwife76

*192 days* (hopefully) until we are back home to Aulani!
We switched our Magic b2b around slightly so our new countdown is:
*472 days* and *483 days* until our Magic b2b Iceland/Northern Europe!


----------



## DCSWO

489 until Norway! Second-try.


----------



## bobbiwoz

180  

214


----------



## dizneeat

*382 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Andrew96

132 (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*444 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

179  

213


----------



## JWG

I imagine this thread will blow up here in a couple of weeks with Wish bookings... 

I'll hopefully be looping back on 5/24 with a number, but the odds may be low...


----------



## dizneeat

*380 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*442 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## DisneYE

I hope that beast Rona doesn't jinx it but for the first time in over a year I'm hopeful about this:

199 days until our November veryMerry time double dip


----------



## blktauna

Hopefully Oct 14, 2021. Looking forward to Bermuda again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

178  

212


----------



## blktauna

bobbiwoz said:


> 178
> 
> 212



We were thinking about that one but missed Bermuda more.


----------



## bobbiwoz

blktauna said:


> We were thinking about that one but missed Bermuda more.


With friends, I was on the DVC MC to Bermuda in Oct 2019, i understand how you feel!

Our 178 day cruise does stop in Bermuda on the way to San Juan.

I hope both of us get to Bermuda this year!


----------



## blktauna

Yes indeed fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

blktauna said:


> Yes indeed fingers crossed!!!


We both really, really hope the Magic crosses the Atlantic this September!


----------



## MissMeidak

19(109)  days until our first B2B and first cruise since 2019!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*189 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*469 days* & *480 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

177  

211


----------



## lizzyb

120 
372


----------



## dizneeat

*379 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

176  

210


----------



## flipflop

236 days  until New Year's Eve on the Magic (we hope!)


----------



## dizneeat

*378 days until our 19th cruise  *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*440 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

flipflop said:


> 236 days  until New Year's Eve on the Magic (we hope!)


I hope you do!  ( Because then our NYE cruise on the Dream would be a “Go!” too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

175  

209


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*439 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*377 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

174  

208


----------



## dizneeat

*376 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## mark nakamichi

Number of days until our next cruises:
124 days: Fantasy
187 days:  Magic
284 days:  Wonder
437 days:  Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

173  

207


----------



## JWG

1 week until those snooty Platinums start bragging about days until their Wish cruise and they all share the same # until the inaugural cruise...   

I kid... I kid... I'm just jealous.


----------



## dizneeat

*375 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## KashasMom

274 to our grand slam...then we'll have to start working on adding the WISH!


----------



## bobbiwoz

173  

206


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*436 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## MickeySwirl

137 - hoping it sails!


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

66


----------



## shoes99

171 Fantasy
269 MDAS


----------



## JWG

DisneyKrayzie2 said:


> 66



Fingers crossed!


----------



## bobbiwoz

172  

205


----------



## dizneeat

*372 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

171  

204


----------



## bobbiwoz

170  

203


----------



## dizneeat

*371 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## MissMeidak

1 (100) days until our first B2B and our first cruise since 2019!!​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*433 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

112 but more likely 364


----------



## bobbiwoz

169  

202


----------



## dizneeat

*370 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## dizneeat

*369 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

168  

201


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*431 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise    The 400s are taking forever!*


----------



## MickeySwirl

Cruising Engineer said:


> *431 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise    The 400s are taking forever!*


132 and it also feels like it is taking forever because we have no idea if it will actually sail!


----------



## Clojel

202


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

112... maybe!


----------



## JWG

Ok Plats… bring it! The Wish is on the clock!


----------



## bobbiwoz

167 

200


----------



## dizneeat

*368 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

166  

199


----------



## Dug720

277 days to MDAS!


----------



## dizneeat

*367 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## 71 Truck

As posted in the past to many to count but getting closer, hopefully.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

71 Truck said:


> As posted in the past to many to count but getting closer, hopefully.


We're all friends here and "in the same boat".  
"Hi, I'm Cruising Engineer and I have 429 days until our next cruise".


----------



## bobbiwoz

165  

198


----------



## Dug720

276 to MDAS

TBD to the Wish - I hope!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*428 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise *


----------



## dizneeat

*366 days until our 19th cruise  *​


----------



## MickeySwirl

Officially starting the Wish MV countdown: 385 days.


----------



## JWG

MickeySwirl said:


> Officially starting the Wish MV countdown: 385 days.



I hate (*translates to am extremely jealous of*) you...


----------



## Cruising Engineer

MickeySwirl said:


> Officially starting the Wish MV countdown: 385 days.


 Congratulation on a Disney Wish cruise.


----------



## MickeySwirl

JWG said:


> I hate (*translates to am extremely jealous of*) you...





Cruising Engineer said:


> Congratulation on a Disney Wish cruise.


Thrilled to be one of the lucky ones to make it on the MV!


----------



## Jason Martin

Disney Wish booked for June 20-24.  15th anniversary.  Couldn’t do the maiden due to school still being in session.   Also booked a return on Labor Day where prices were down quite a bit


----------



## bcwife76

*175 days *until we head home to Aulani!
*455 days* & *466 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## DisneySpirit

Disney Wish 2 Cruises booked! B2B June 24th and June 27th same stateroom, a Nav Verandah on deck 7!  This will be our Disney cruises # 23 & 24!


----------



## bobbiwoz

164  

197


----------



## Trera

438 days until our B2B starting 8/1 on the Disney Wish


----------



## DIS_MIKE

108 days to go! Quickly approaching the double digit countdown. Chances that the cruise will go....5%!


----------



## AquaDame

DIS_MIKE said:


> 108 days to go! Quickly approaching the double digit countdown. Chances that the cruise will go....5%!



So you're saying there is a chance...!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> 428 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise



So while I won't see you in the Caribbean...turns out my in-laws have all decided to go on this one. I thought about switching, but I'm still hoping for our Fall HOTHS...133 days.


----------



## Dug720

275 to MDAS

TBD to the Wish - I hope!!


----------



## jenpink

350 days until Hawaiian cruise on the Wonder
498 days until we board the Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

163  

196


----------



## Dug720

274 to MDAS

TBD to the Wish - I hope!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> So while I won't see you in the Caribbean...turns out my in-laws have all decided to go on this one. I thought about switching, but I'm still hoping for our Fall HOTHS...133 days.


Wow, that's terrific news.  I started a Disney Cruise Meet under Fantasy 2022 on this forum if they are interested.  We haven't sailed on a HOTHS yet but hope to soon.  Hope you enjoy your cruise this fall.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*426 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.  Equates to Day 1 of a pregnant giraffe.  It's going to be a long wait.*


----------



## hotblooded

471 days until Alaska on the Wonder, my first on DCL.


----------



## iadizfans

The short answer is.... "Too many!!"


----------



## 4 Ears

We booked last night on The Dream in 366 days!
Cant wait to take Granddaughter DIL for first time and son his second. Last time he was on it was 2004!!


----------



## DisneYE

Exactly 6 months until our double dip Fantasy cruise in November.
180 days 
I'm really positive about this one, I do think it's going to happen.
Can't wait to be on a DCL ship again!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DisneYE said:


> Exactly 6 months until our double dip Fantasy cruise in November.180 daysI'm really positive about this one, I do think it's going to happen.Can't wait to be on a DCL ship again!


Thinking positive thoughts for you and all cruisers in 2021. I'll bet ya it's a GO.


----------



## DisneYE

Cruising Engineer said:


> Thinking positive thoughts for you and all cruisers in 2021. I'll bet ya it's a GO.



Thank you. You're so nice.
I hope the cruises you've booked happen too.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still waiting on the official but we are going as a big family (my parents, my family, brothers family, brother/girlfriend) in Feb 2022 on the Dream! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## dvcdenise

*268 Days! Disney Dream*


----------



## shoes99

161 Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas
259 Marval Day At Sea Miami
492 Wish Sept 2022


----------



## Cruising Engineer

shoes99 said:


> 161 Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas
> 259 Marval Day At Sea Miami
> 492 Wish Sept 2022


So nice to see someone else in the 400's with us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

162  

195


----------



## dizneeat

*363 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *4**84 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH  *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

dizneeat said:


> *363 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  *
> *4**84 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *​


​WOW, B2B on the Wish!  That's great!


----------



## Trera

436 more days


----------



## dizneeat

*362 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *4**83 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

161    Magic to Puerto Rico!

194 Merrytime!


----------



## lorimay

244 until our 35th anniversary on our first Marvel cruise out of Miami with kids and grandkids! 

409 until our 12 night Greece out of Rome.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*424 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Dug720

272 days to MDAS.

TBA to the Wish


----------



## dizneeat

*361 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *4**82 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

160  

193


----------



## Dug720

271 days to MDAS!!

462 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Trera

434 days until our back to back on the Wish


----------



## marcgiu

45 days  
3 night cast member UK Staycation cruise from Southampton .................so excited!!!!!


----------



## JWG

396 days until we get to enjoy the Wish!  So glad to finally be back in this thread with a number...


----------



## lizzyb

102... unlikely but excited for 354


----------



## Laundress

381 days until Magic in the Mediterranean
438 days until the Wish


----------



## bcwife76

*170 days* until Aulani!
*450 days* & *461 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## AquaDame

Husband doesnt want to give up our Tortola stop on the Fantasy, so I have two now...!

*205 *SWDAS on the Fantasy - rescheduled trip from Oct 2020
*381 *Maiden Voyage on the Wish~!


----------



## JWG

AquaDame said:


> Husband doesnt want to give up our Tortola stop on the Fantasy, so I have two now...!
> 
> *205 *SWDAS on the Fantasy - rescheduled trip from Oct 2020
> *301 *Maiden Voyage on the Wish~!



What kind of special magic have you invoked to get a maiden voyage on the Wish in March of 2022?  That's some special voodoo for a ship not sailing until June.


----------



## AquaDame

JWG said:


> What kind of special magic have you invoked to get a maiden voyage on the Wish in March of 2022?  That's some special voodoo for a ship not sailing until June.



The magic of human error.  8, 0, close enough? (I've fixed it)


----------



## bobbiwoz

159  This one celebrates Halloween!

192


----------



## Trera

433 days until our Wish B2B


----------



## Dug720

270 days to MDAS!!

461 days to the Wish!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*422 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


Dug720 said:


> 462 days to the Wish!!


You got it!  YEAH


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> *422 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*
> 
> You got it!  YEAH



Yep! Not the Concierge I was hoping for, but one of the verandas that looks like it has a larger balcony just before the hump.


----------



## dizneeat

*360 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *4**81 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH:woohoo: *​


----------



## epcotrulz

103 Days .... Halloween on the Dream.  Cautiously optimistic....


----------



## dizneeat

*359 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *4**80 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *​


----------



## Dug720

269 days to MDAS!!

460 days to the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

157  

190


I must admit, we have a hold on an RCCL 3 night cruise in September when we were heading to WDW anyway and who’s price seems too good to pass up.


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> I must admit, we have a hold on an RCCL 3 night cruise in September when we were heading to WDW anyway and who’s price seems too good to pass up.



I have a Celebrity booked for Feb 2023 - mainly because I stupidly did a non-refundable deposit that I need to use up.


----------



## Dug720

268 days to MDAS!!

459 days to the Wish!


----------



## Trera

431 days until our B2B on the Wish next year!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*420 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## dizneeat

*358 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *479** days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

156  

189


----------



## lizzyb

98 but most likely 350


----------



## Dug720

267 days to MDAS!!

458 days to the Wish!


----------



## Trera

430 days until our B2B on the Wish next year!


----------



## nancipants

455 days. Way too long.  

But it'll FINALLY be toddler's first cruise, so it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## dizneeat

*357 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *478 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

155  

188


----------



## Dug720

266 days to MDAS!!

457 days to the Wish!


----------



## squirk

One year today.


----------



## dizneeat

*356 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *477 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *​


----------



## Feisty Fairy

484 for the Disney Wish for hubby’s Bday.  Only sailed in May before but wanted to try the new ship.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*418 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hit the double digit countdown today!

99 days to go!


----------



## nancyjo1998

308 days - Wonder 5 Night
425 days - Wish 3 Night 
428 days - Wish 4 Night


----------



## Sillyonna

398 days for the Fantasy! Missed out on our vacation last year for obvious reasons. So we doubled down on a 7 day upgraded room for our honeymoon! Can not wait!


----------



## AquaDame

280 days   
376 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

154  

187


----------



## Dug720

265 days to MDAS!!

456 days to the Wish!


----------



## kja4876

460 until the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*355 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *476 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

153  

186


----------



## Donna3271

141 days Magic to Bermuda (Fingers crossed). 416 days 9 night southern on the Fantasy.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Donna3271 said:


> 141 days Magic to Bermuda (Fingers crossed). 416 days 9 night southern on the Fantasy.



*416 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.   YEAH!*


----------



## dizneeat

*354 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *472 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise
 480 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## Donna3271

Cruising Engineer said:


> *416 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.   YEAH!*


See you on the ship!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*163 days *until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*443 days & 454 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## tlprice

377 to Alaska
424 to Northern Europe


----------



## Jacq7414

319 days fantasy


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Donna3271 said:


> See you on the ship!!!


We can't wait to meet you.  OK, we have to wait 416 days, but still .... Can't wait.    YEAH


----------



## drlorilovesdisney

Disney Wish 402 days!


----------



## go oilers go

346 until we sail again on the Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*353 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *471 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *
*couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise*
* 479 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

152  

185


----------



## K8T

43 Days until cruisin the Magic!


----------



## Dug720

263 days to MDAS!!

454 days to the Wish!


----------



## Trera

426 days until our B2B on the Wish next year!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

96 days! With all the DCL test cruise news...my optimism has been elevated! I just made reservations at POP.


----------



## dizneeat

*352 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *470 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *
*couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise*
* 478 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## Dug720

263 days to MDAS!!

454 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Trera

425 days until our B2B on the Wish next year!


----------



## bobbiwoz

K8T said:


> 43 Days until cruisin the Magic!


You are almost there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

151  

184


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*414 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Razman~

79 Days until cruisin on the Fantasy with the grandkids!


----------



## bobbiwoz

150  

183


----------



## dizneeat

*351 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *469 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *
*couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise*
* 477 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## Dug720

453 days to the Wish!!

Yes, MDAS disappeared. With all the complications of the test sailings, I was just not as confident that it was going to happen. Celebrity IS sailing the Edge and does have the 95% vaxxed threshold, so I am totally comfortable with sailing that once more. I'll be doing an Eastern on the Edge during Presidents' Week.


----------



## JWG

Dug720 said:


> 453 days to the Wish!!
> 
> Yes, MDAS disappeared. With all the complications of the test sailings, I was just not as confident that it was going to happen. Celebrity IS sailing the Edge and does have the 95% vaxxed threshold, so I am totally comfortable with sailing that once more. I'll be doing an Eastern on the Edge during Presidents' Week.


Two new ships in a year!  Cool.


----------



## Trera

424 days until our B2B on the Wish next year


----------



## Dug720

JWG said:


> Two new ships in a year!  Cool.



Edge is technically a couple of years old - I sailed her in Feb 2020 just before the world shut down. But I love her still! Apex is her baby sister, but that Western itinerary was more expensive.


----------



## jomik1

384 Days until our 7 Day Eastern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## sugliac

85 days until a short "welcome back" cruise on the Dream! I think it's a coin flip if it happens (August 27).


----------



## dizneeat

*350 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *468 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *
*couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise*
* **476 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## PocahontasRN

310!!! ☀


----------



## bobbiwoz

sugliac said:


> 85 days until a short "welcome back" cruise on the Dream! I think it's a coin flip if it happens (August 27).


I hope it does!


----------



## bobbiwoz

149  

182


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*412 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## shoes99

147 Fantasy Halloween
245 Magic MDAS 
478 Wish 
Had 4 cruises cancelled already and using FCC for the Magic and the Wish.


----------



## dizneeat

*349 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
*moved to the earlier 3 night cruise, so only ...*
 *467 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *
*couldn't resist and added another Eastern Caribbean cruise*
* **475 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

148  

181


----------



## Trera

422 days until our B2B on the Wish next year


----------



## dizneeat

*348 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *466 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **474 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

147  


180


----------



## lizzyb

89 but more likely 341


----------



## bobbiwoz

146  

179


----------



## Trera

420 days until our B2B on the Disney Wish!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*409 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

90 days...I'll hoist the anchor myself if it goes....


----------



## sugliac

80 days!! Getting more and more real by the day. With RC's most recent updates this week and new summer dates, I am getting really hopeful.


----------



## dizneeat

*347 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *465 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **473 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## leannak

This thread seems to be getting a lot more active


----------



## bobbiwoz

145  

178


----------



## dizneeat

*346 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *464 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **472 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 145
> 
> 178


Puerto Rico from NYC has been cancelled.

178  

Maybe??


----------



## lizzyb

After today's cancellations, our sailing on the Fantasy is the first available date for booking. 87 days.. unlikely.

339 it is!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

lizzyb said:


> After today's cancellations, our sailing on the Fantasy is the first available date for booking. 87 days.. unlikely.339 it is!


339 ... not as long as 408 for us.  You can tell us about your cruise long before we set sail!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> Puerto Rico from NYC has been cancelled.
> 
> 178
> 
> Maybe??


177   That’s a December Merrytime Cruise

However, we are hopeful the Dream will be sailing before then, and will be booking a mid September cruise today!


----------



## lizzyb

Cruising Engineer said:


> 339 ... not as long as 408 for us.  You can tell us about your cruise long before we set sail!


Oh I know! First world problems.

We're been counting down to this cruise since it was first released though. 

At this point I am hoping it get's cancelled and am looking forward too our back up.


----------



## Trera

418 days until our B2B on the Wish next year.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*407 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## dizneeat

*345 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *463 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **471 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Candice30

way too many!  431


----------



## dizneeat

*344 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *462 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **470 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## lizzyb

85 but more likely 337


----------



## bobbiwoz

We booked it.

Then there’s the Merrytime in 177 days.

We hope


----------



## Pooh93

155 if our November 13-18 Disney Magic Merrytime Cruise sails.  Disney has cut it very close.  So either we get cancelled  or we potentially are the first cruise for the Magic to resume sailing in the US.


----------



## JWG

379 until a "Wish" come true...


----------



## bobbiwoz

100  

176


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*405 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## dizneeat

*343 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *461 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **469 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## JWG

bobbiwoz said:


> 100
> 
> 176



I see double-digits coming!!!! (we all hope).


----------



## bcwife76

*152 days* til we are back home to Aulani!
*432 days* & *443 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## reguilliams

316 day until  sail away from San Diego  to Vancouver BC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

99  ..Double Digits!

175


----------



## dizneeat

bobbiwoz said:


> 99  ..Double Digits!
> 
> 175



*  Congrats on double digits!  *


----------



## dizneeat

*342 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *460 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **468 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

98  

174


----------



## dizneeat

*341 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *459 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **467 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*403 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## koszmok

35 days  

*3-Night UK Staycation Sailing From Liverpool*
Disney Magic | July 20 - 23, 2021


----------



## Cruising Engineer

koszmok said:


> 35 days
> *3-Night UK Staycation Sailing From Liverpool*
> Disney Magic | July 20 - 23, 2021


How Exciting   Hope you fill us in on everything you experienced


----------



## koszmok

Cruising Engineer said:


> How Exciting   Hope you fill us in on everything you experienced


 I`ll try my best


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> How Exciting   Hope you fill us in on everything you experienced


Yes please! We look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Madame B

Cruising Engineer said:


> *403 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


Me too!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Madame B said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait!


YEAH     I started a "Disney Cruise Meets, Find your 2022 Fantasy Cruise Meet Link" page for this cruise.
This is going to be so much fun.  We can't wait either.  These 400s are so slow to pass!


----------



## Dug720

442 days to the Wish!


----------



## sugliac

74 days! Woot woot!


----------



## bobbiwoz

97  

173


----------



## Dug720

441 days to the Wish!


----------



## Catgirrl

146 days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

96  


172


----------



## lizzyb

80 but realistically 332


----------



## CaseyCruiser

174 for the Dream
325 for the Wonder


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*401 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.  The end is near for the 400s.*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

82 days before that Labor Day cruise on the Dream.


----------



## bobbiwoz

95  

175


----------



## Dug720

439 days to the Wish!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*400 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.       Last day of the 400s   *


----------



## marcgiu

22 now.........getting very close!!


----------



## Trera

411 until our B2B on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

94  

174


----------



## emmabelle

Just booked the Dream for Feb 7th with a pre cruise stay at CSR club level.  It's a CL that we haven't done and pretty reasonable for Disney.


----------



## ljm23

*99 Beautiful days until we sail on Fantasy *


----------



## JWG

372


----------



## bbn1122

Too many.  The Wish next September,  469 Days….


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*399 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Cheburashka

185 days until our Dream Merrytime cruise.  We're spending the night before at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## JWG

371


----------



## ChicosWife

293, but was supposed to have been next month...


----------



## bobbiwoz

93  

173


----------



## Dust2

140 and we just paid it off today


----------



## bobbiwoz

92  

172


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*397 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

78....so close, yet so far!


----------



## lizzyb

75 but more likely 327


----------



## bobbiwoz

91  

171


----------



## tlprice

Should have gotten off the Med Greece cruise today 
357 to Alaska 
404 to Northern Europe


----------



## bobbiwoz

90  

170


----------



## Pooh93

145   Disney Magic   .......no news is good news!  Lol

455 Disney Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*395 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## ChicosWife

290


----------



## bcwife76

We pushed Aulani back to March break 2022 so.....

-*266 days* until we are back home to Aulani!
-*422 days* & *433 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

89    Will the Dream be sailing in September?  We sure hope so!

169


----------



## bobbiwoz

88  

168


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*393 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## dizneeat

*331 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *449 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **457 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## dizneeat

*330 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *448 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **456 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

87  

167


----------



## NotANewbie

365 days until the Wish!!!


----------



## Bethislucy

491 just booked my very first ever cruise for Halloween next year. Figure if I'm going to die I'm dying with Donald duck  excited and a little nervous too. I'm sure I will be all over the thread in the next year learning all about the cruise information.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Bethislucy said:


> 491 just booked my very first ever cruise for Halloween next year. Figure if I'm going to die I'm dying with Donald duck  excited and a little nervous too. I'm sure I will be all over the thread in the next year learning all about the cruise information.


Put EXCITED at the top of your list and nervous at the bottom.  Wow a HOTHS !      That's going to be fun.  The hardest part of planning will be ....... what's your costume?


----------



## lizzyb

71more likely 323


----------



## GinaMo76

472 days to Canada HOTHS!


----------



## JWG

365!
1 year to go…


----------



## Cruising Engineer

JWG said:


> 365! 1 year to go…


We're just behind you.  Feeling good about 2022


----------



## bobbiwoz

86  

166


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*391 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

85  

165


----------



## Jules334

Our first DCL Cruise is 37 days, 14hrs & 17 mins away - not that we are excited or counting down


----------



## shoes99

We keep booking. Got to stop now.
124 Fantasy EASTERN 
222 Magic MDAS
525 Wish   MERRYTIME


----------



## sugliac

60 days until the Disney Dream!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*389 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## dizneeat

*327 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *445 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *
* 453 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

83

163


----------



## dizneeat

*326 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *444 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **452 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

82  

162


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*387 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.  The 300's are going much faster than the 400's    *


----------



## Twinkbelle

65 days until Staycation cruise from Newcastle! I'm so excited to be trying DCL for the first time!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

81

161


----------



## bobbiwoz

80  

160


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*385 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Pooh93

135 Days.....Disney Magic Merrytime cruise.  My confidence wavering a bit.  Hanging onto the life vest!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

319 days until 3 generations cruise Alaska!


----------



## lizzyb

63 but I expect this will be cancelled within the week
So...
315


----------



## bobbiwoz

79  

159


----------



## bobbiwoz

78  

158


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*383 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

77  

157


----------



## bobbiwoz

76 

156


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*381 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

62 days...


----------



## bobbiwoz

DIS_MIKE said:


> 62 days...


Pretty soon!


----------



## marcgiu

4 days ........Can't even concentrate I am so excited...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bobbiwoz said:


> Pretty soon!


Sure is! Still need to book airfare, but waiting on the next DCL update.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

marcgiu said:


> 4 days ........Can't even concentrate I am so excited...


Please be sure to let us know how the cruise went.  4 Days, I can't even imagine!!!!!!!


----------



## shoes99

Fantasy  116
MDAS     214
Wish Merrytime  517


----------



## bobbiwoz

75  

155


----------



## lorimay

200 until our youngest grandson meets "Mickey's Boat" 

365 until our Greece/Italy make-up cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

74  

154


----------



## lizzyb

57???
Likely 310


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*379 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

73  

153


----------



## bobbiwoz

72  

152


----------



## kkayluvsdis

162!!


----------



## lizzyb

56 
308


----------



## marcgiu

About 20 minutes


----------



## Cruising Engineer

marcgiu said:


> About 20 minutes


Holy Guacamole   Are you on the Magic now


----------



## Dug720

225 days to a Magical MDAS cruise! (Yes, it's back on! I got FOMO with Black Widow opening this weekend!!)

416 days to the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

71  

151


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*376 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

70  

150


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Down to 56 today. 

Watching all the Magic vlogs and it's great to see things back but also feels like a tease for us across the pond in the US.


----------



## bobbiwoz

69  

149


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*374 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

68  

148


----------



## lizzyb

52????

likely 304


----------



## Pooh93

123 but who is counting.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

67  

147


----------



## patty22407

512!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*372 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

66  

146


----------



## Trera

382 more days until our B2B on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

65  

145

DH’s health issues may be forcing us to cancel September.   We should know more on Tuesday, just a few days before our PIF date.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*370 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had to cancel for September  
We hope we can sail in December 145


----------



## bobbiwoz

143


----------



## shoes99

103 Fantasy HOTH
201 Marvel Miami Magic
504 VMC Wish


----------



## ditchdiggert200

According to DCL Navigator App, 194!!


----------



## bcwife76

Changed things up for Spring break 2022 (again!)

*242 days* until our Dream grand slam (3rd attempt!
*395 days* and *406 days* until our Magic Europe b2b!


----------



## tlprice

329 to Alaska
376 to Northern Europe


----------



## TinkLoverSam

302 days until 3 generations in Alaska!!


----------



## zeferjen

104 days until Fantasy HOTHS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*368 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Meriweather

82


----------



## bobbiwoz

142


----------



## DIS_MIKE

48...down to the wire.


----------



## Pooh93

117 marching our way to single digits.  

Disney Magic November 13-18 out of  Port Miami.


----------



## mark nakamichi

53   Fantasy W. Caribbean
116 Magic Bahamas
213 Wonder New Orleans
366 Fantasy S. Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

141


----------



## Joshua Kelso

2 Days 11 hours and 27 minutes.


----------



## Calantha

mark nakamichi said:


> 53 Fantasy W. Caribbean
> 116 Magic Bahamas
> 213 Wonder New Orleans
> 366 Fantasy S. Caribbean



I thought 3 cruises in the hopper was a lot! Here's hoping all yours go through!

321 until Cruise 1 (too lazy to look up the others right now)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*366 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*365 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise      One year to go.  The 300's are moving much faster than the 400's  *


----------



## bobbiwoz

140


----------



## bobbiwoz

139


----------



## Clojel

135!!!  Hopefully


----------



## DIS_MIKE

44 days to go...things are starting to look really good after the recent announcement. 

My cruise on the Dream was just changed to a double dip at CC...


----------



## bcwife76

*232 days* until we head back to Aulani for spring break!
*390 days* & *401 days* til we head on the Magic for b2b around Northern Europe!

(21 days til Punta Cana, too, woohoo!)


----------



## CamColt

Now I can officially say 17 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

138


----------



## DCSWO

Here’s to a return to normal in the next 406 days!


----------



## HappiestMamisOnEarth

89 more days !!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## bobbiwoz

137


----------



## n2mm

35 
just booked the august 30th 4 night dream double dip


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*361 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

210 to my Feb Dream cruise (long story...but I'm good now)

398 to my Wish cruise


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

17 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

135


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 5 days until SSR.QUOTE]
> 
> SSR is our home resort.  Have a great time!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*359 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

209 to my Feb Dream cruise (long story...but I'm good now)

397 to my Wish cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were thrilled to get SSR for the 4 night stay.  Tom has some health issues that need to be addressed, and this is a quick trip to relax, get our mind off of dr appointments!  We will see one son for one night.  We are happy!


----------



## lizzyb

38 but I will be cancelling.

So....290


----------



## LadyGrace

33… and 37! Can’t wait for a b2b cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

134


----------



## n2mm

33


----------



## sethschroeder

51 Days


----------



## Dug720

208 to my Feb Dream cruise

396 to my Wish cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

133


----------



## KashasMom

194! It was so exciting to see the Fantasy on the move yesterday.


----------



## dizneeat

*295 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *413 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH 
 421 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## n2mm

31


----------



## Dug720

207 to my Feb Dream cruise

395 to my Wish cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*357 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ThinkTink1

64 DAYS!!! I was supposed to be in the 1st cancelled cruise… moved it to July of last year…. to Oct 2!!!! Beyond happy!! Probably so happy I’ll book the Aug 20 3 night just to get a taste before my 7night!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

132  

This is a Merrytime Cruise for me and DH and it’s sandwiched between a WDW stay with DH, then some DGfriends come to celebrate Christmastime fun at WDW with me.


----------



## Laundress

314 until Magic in the Med 
370 until Wish


----------



## sethschroeder

bobbiwoz said:


> 132
> 
> This is a Merrytime Cruise for me and DH and it’s sandwiched between a WDW stay with DH, then some DGfriends come to celebrate Christmastime fun at WDW with me.



I think more important is your countdown in the signature area. 

Have fun tomorrow! You are DVC right? Thought I saw you over on that part of the boards.


----------



## Dug720

206 to my Feb Dream cruise

394 to my Wish cruise


----------



## Cruising Engineer

sethschroeder said:


> I think more important is your countdown in the signature area.


@bobbiwoz:  Are you there yet?


----------



## bobbiwoz

sethschroeder said:


> I think more important is your countdown in the signature area.
> 
> Have fun tomorrow! You are DVC right? Thought I saw you over on that part of the boards.


Yes, DVC, an heading down for a quick trip!


----------



## Pooh93

106 Days!!  Let's gooooo!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*225 days* until we head home to Aulani!
*383 days *& *394 days* (under 400 for both now!!) until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!

(2 weeks til we head to Punta Cana!)


----------



## KevinFL




----------



## JoeFromSeoul

What KevinFL said⬆


----------



## DIS_MIKE

KevinFL said:


> View attachment 593414


Congrats on the single digit countdown!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

@KevinFL : WOW I haven't seen a single digit in what feels like forever.  Keep us informed on your cruise.


----------



## dizneeat

*293 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *411 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **419 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## n2mm

30 

did my online checkin this morning.


----------



## bobbiwoz

132


----------



## DIS_MIKE

36 days left!


----------



## dizneeat

*292 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *410 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **418 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## Dug720

204 to Dream
393 to Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*354 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

35 days!! I actually received a phone call from Disney. They wanted to go over my OBC and verified how much I had remaining and what I could use it on. I really don't want to do Remy or Palo dinner but that would eat it up rather quickly. Hoping to get a Palo brunch reservation once I'm on board and can get to the restaurant.


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## Dug720

203 to Dream (I keep toying with changing back to Magic, but that cruise itself is more expensive as are any of the pre-cruise night options, so...I'll probably stick with the Dream)
392 to Wish


----------



## shoes99

88 Fantasy
186 Magic MDAS
489 Wish Merrytime


----------



## bcwife76

*222 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*380 days *& *391 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!

(11 days until Punta Cana, our first trip outside of Canada since March 2020!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *222 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
> *380 days *& *391 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!
> 
> (11 days until Punta Cana, our first trip outside of Canada since March 2020!)


Have a wonderful vacation In Punta Cana!


----------



## bobbiwoz

129  

149   NYE cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Dug720

202 to Dream
391 to Wish


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> Have a wonderful vacation In Punta Cana!


Thank you


----------



## Laundress

310 until the Med
366 until the Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

128  

148  NYE


----------



## Dug720

201 to Dream
390 to Wish


----------



## jrapps

30 Days to go!


----------



## Twinkbelle

jrapps said:


> 30 Days to go!


Snap!!!! Checked in online this morning


----------



## Pooh93

Drum roll please..........*99*!!!!!  Double Digits....FINALLY!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

127  

147NYE!


----------



## Dug720

200 to Dream
389 to Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*350 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ReadingFC

20 hours…


----------



## bobbiwoz

126  

146 NYE!


----------



## SnappySerape

21 days until the Dream
70 days until HotHS on the Dream
353 days until the Wish!!!

Can I stop holding my breath yet??? I'm very excited!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

SnappySerape said:


> 21 days until the Dream
> Can I stop holding my breath yet??? I'm very excited!


I'll hold my breath for you.  You just start packing!


----------



## Dug720

199 to Dream
388 to Wish


----------



## ChicosWife

244


----------



## ThinkTink1

Ekkkk!! 
14 days until our 3 night Dream sailing!
57 days until our rebooked 7night Fantasy HOTHS sailing  
We couldn’t wait for the 7 night which is why the 3 night teaser cruise was booked


----------



## ReadingFC

Currently on the Disney Magic, missed our departure slot so leaving 6 hours late at midnight. Lucky we aren’t cruising anywhere lol


----------



## DIS_MIKE

30 days to go. Online check-in opens today!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

ThinkTink1 said:


> Ekkkk!!
> 14 days until our 3 night Dream sailing!
> 57 days until our rebooked 7night Fantasy HOTHS sailing
> We couldn’t wait for the 7 night which is why the 3 night teaser cruise was booked


WOW, wish I could get a tease like that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

125  

145 NYE Sailing


----------



## Calantha

303 until Alaska...BUT...I found out last night, my in-laws are doing B2B on the Dream starting on 27 Aug - so 4 days at CC...I'm so jelly!  They only have 20 days.


----------



## n2mm

23


----------



## bobbiwoz

124  

144 NYE, welcome 2022


----------



## Dug720

197 to Dream
386 to Wish


----------



## heggy

How did I miss that our cruise is in double digits?  Too much going one, I guess.
85 days until our sixth cruise!!!!  4 night sailing on the Dream on November 1.
Wishing the folks a great time on the August 9th sailing on the Dream.
Cannot wait to hear all about it.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

28 days left! 
Online check-in is complete and pending approval. 
Looking forward to new vlogs coming up from DCL fan.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*347 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

123  

143ing in 2022!


----------



## Dug720

196 to Dream
385 to Wish


----------



## charstar

473 Days until my 1st Disney Cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

122  

142 Happy New Year!


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

6 days!!


----------



## Dug720

195 to Dream
384 to Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*345 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

194 to Dream
383 to Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

121  

141 NYE sailing!

Both on Dream


----------



## bcwife76

*2 days* until we fly to Punta Cana!
*213 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
*371 days* & *382 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## lizzyb

*274*


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *2 days* until we fly to Punta Cana!
> *213 days* until we head 'home' to Aulani!
> *371 days* & *382 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


Enjoy your Punta Cana getaway!!  It’s so close!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

120  

140


----------



## Andrew96

17


----------



## goterps1986

15!    Been too long!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*343 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

119  

139 NYE on the Dream!


----------



## lizzyb

*273*


----------



## DisneYE

*99 days*!! - until our Fantasy 7-night double dip cruise in November.
Double digits!! - usually when we reach this milestone we start getting super excited.. double digits always feel like they go really quick... this is a time we usually start to book flights, hotel, work on checklists of things to not forget, research things to do at ports etc.
But now it feels different, a more subdued feeling.. won't do anything until it's closer to 30 days and see if it's actually going to happen. 

What do you guys think? - is it going to sail? 
2-3 months ago I was almost 100% sure it would happen. Now I only give it a 50% chance...


----------



## shoes99

76 Fantasy
174 Magic
477 Wish


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

16


----------



## bobbiwoz

118  

138 NYE on the Dream!


----------



## n2mm

16


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DisneYE said:


> *99 days*!! - until our Fantasy 7-night double dip cruise in November. Double digits!! - usually when we reach this milestone we start getting super excited.. double digits always feel like they go really quick... this is a time we usually start to book flights, hotel, work on checklists of things to not forget, research things to do at ports etc.
> But now it feels different, a more subdued feeling.. won't do anything until it's closer to 30 days and see if it's actually going to happen. What do you guys think? - is it going to sail?
> 2-3 months ago I was almost 100% sure it would happen. Now I only give it a 50% chance...


If it doesn't ........... we're all in a world of hurt!  
Congrats on double digits.  Initiate your plans and start making your door magnets.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*341 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## DisneYE

Cruising Engineer said:


> If it doesn't ........... we're all in a world of hurt!
> Congrats on double digits.  Initiate your plans and start making your door magnets.



If at least there was a light at the end of the tunnel regarding this delta variant, if somehow cases and hospitalizations were going down a little I'd still be optimistic.
But it looks relentless, it's getting worse everyday... if it continues it's going to throw things over the hill and I'm afraid cruising is going to be one of those things....so I don't know anymore. 

98 days today -  but it feels like 980.


----------



## sethschroeder

34


----------



## bobbiwoz

117  


137  NYE on the Dream!


----------



## n2mm

15


----------



## DIS_MIKE

21 days and it is pretty exciting! Watching the latest vlogs definitely helps pass the time.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*339 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DIS_MIKE said:


> 21 days and it is pretty exciting! Watching the latest vlogs definitely helps pass the time.


Sept 4th .... was that you?


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

2 hours!


----------



## n2mm

2 weeks from today!  14 days


----------



## jrapps

18 days!


----------



## Pooh93

Magic 88 Days
Dream 255
Wish 398 Days

Trying our hardest to make Platinum in 2022!   Our kids will be set up with Disney Cruise line for their future families!!!  Lol


----------



## lizzyb

270


----------



## DIS_MIKE

20 days!


----------



## jrapps

DIS_MIKE said:


> 20 days!


Is it bad if we start counting in hours? The next 418 hours can not go by fast enough!


----------



## lizzyb

*269*


----------



## sethschroeder

26 down from 31 after switching to a Dream B2B.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*338 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise.  *Just made reservations at SSR for a 4-day WDW stay with the extended family of 11 (no, they are not cruising with us).


----------



## ChicosWife

233


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hit the teens today!! 19 days to go. 

I booked GTY and got my stateroom assignment today as well.


----------



## Calantha

Wonder Alaska with DH, DS and the In-Laws: 293 days (1st reschedule)
Eastern Fantasy with DS and my dad/his gf: 403 days (2nd reschedule)
Christmas Wish with DS and my mom: 496 days (shh, its a surprise!)

How interesting that there is about 100 days between each - I just noticed that after I posted.


----------



## bobbiwoz

114  

134  NYE on the Dream


----------



## n2mm

12 for me.  Got my GTY assignment on Monday evening.  Didn’t like it so my TA changed for me. I wasn’t happy to be deck 6 aft with the flag.  She moved me to deck 8.


----------



## brnrss34

9 for my first Disney cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> 12 for me.  Got my GTY assignment on Monday evening.  Didn’t like it so my TA changed for me. I wasn’t happy to be deck 6 aft with the flag.  She moved me to deck 8.


Good for you!


----------



## shoes99

72 Fantasy
170 Magic
473 Wish


----------



## Dug720

376 days to the Disney Wish!!!

(The Feb cruise got changed to RCCL's Anthem of the Seas out of Bayonne, NJ because it's saving me at least $1500 for a longer cruise! So I can fully enjoy my Wish cruise...and stay at the Poly before it!!!)


----------



## lizzyb

*267*


----------



## bobbiwoz

113  

133  NYE on the Dream


----------



## Dug720

375 days to the Disney Wish!!!


----------



## mullysisters

April 21st, 2022. Disney Wonder northerly repositioning cruise to Vancouver. Yaroo!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*336 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

112  

132


----------



## ThinkTink1

TODAY!!! We decided 3 days wasn’t long enough so we turned it into a back to back… off my DCL bucket list!!!


----------



## Dug720

374 days to the Disney Wish - assuming I keep it. The more we are learning, the more I am debating if it is right for me (the Adult Cove area and two dining rooms are the only things really drawing me in right now (I was in for the Marvel room until stuff coming out now makes it seem like if you don't have a kid who's been going through the training it won't work) and I'm just not sure. I hate that changing to a 7-night Eastern on the Fantasy would mean I'd have to give up the WDW portion - and I don't know if I'd be back during the 50th celebration. (There *is* the option of flying to Miami from Orlando and taking the Dream, but that seems like a LOT of extra steps. No, I have not driven since 2006, so a rental car in Florida is NOT the time to start again.)


----------



## lizzyb

*266*


----------



## bobbiwoz

111  

131 NYE on the Dream


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*334 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise. 

 Another one bites the dust  *One month down and 11 months to go.


----------



## n2mm

9


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> 9


Oh my!


----------



## bobbiwoz

110  

130 NYE on the Dream


----------



## Dug720

372 days to the Disney Wish. At this point I am keeping it just to experience it for myself.


----------



## n2mm

7 days.  one week from today.


----------



## lizzyb

*263*


----------



## Dug720

371 days to the Disney Wish. At this point I am keeping it just to experience it for myself.


----------



## LadyGrace

10? maybe? we'll see.


----------



## Pooh93

81 on the Magic....however my positive energy is wavering!

Nassau most likely a no go,
Castaway maybe if something can be worked out.
Key West although it looks like they have to accept us, do  not want us!!

We were never able to celebrate with our girls graduating college and passing their nursing boards in June 2020,  This is to be our celebration.
I am just sad this morning.  First world problems, I know.

I don't want to derail this thread...I am just venting on a Monday morning.  

Back to the regular scheduled countdowns!!  🏖


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Pooh93 said:


> 81 on the Magic....however my positive energy is wavering!
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread...I am just venting on a Monday morning.
> 
> Back to the regular scheduled countdowns!!  🏖


Sometimes you just need to vent.  We understand.


----------



## DisneYE

*89 days* until our Fantasy Thanksgiving dd western Caribbean cruise.
Will it sail?
Someone tell me it will. I really miss DCL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

109  

129  NYE on the Dream


----------



## DIS_MIKE

13 days left!


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

ugh. now that we are back from the Dream our counter has reset to 307 days until the Wish. Have a placeholder we intend for 2023, lets see how long that lasts before we decide to use it earlier.


----------



## bcwife76

Just back from a fabulous week in Punta Cana!!! So glad we went, it felt amazing to actually LEAVE Canada   

*201 days* until we are back home at Aulani!
*359 days* & *370 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## n2mm

6 days before we sail, hopefully


----------



## lizzyb

262


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*331 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## LoriS

13 days!


----------



## jrapps

10 Days! And now I actually feel confident we are going!


----------



## iannovich

Finally getting close again!


----------



## Dug720

370 days to the Disney Wish!

(365 days until my pre-Cruise WDW stay!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> Just back from a fabulous week in Punta Cana!!! So glad we went, it felt amazing to actually LEAVE Canada
> 
> *201 days* until we are back home at Aulani!
> *359 days* & *370 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


Very, very happy for you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

108  

128 NYE on the Dream


----------



## bobbiwoz

107  


127  NYE on the Dream


----------



## Dug720

369 days to the Disney Wish! 

Still debating switching to the Dream out of Miami on the same day. I looked at flights and there are about 5 that would get me there in time - I’d obviously book the earliest, but just in case.


----------



## shoes99

65 Fantasy
163 Magic
466 Wish


----------



## n2mm

5 (Dream)

17 (Fantasy) just booked this morning


----------



## Arianabtd

Just booked today! 16 days


----------



## tirfaie

37 days until I'm on the Fantasy. My first cruise ever. it's going to be an interesting first time!


----------



## arcanaIX

479 days 

Hope that's enough time for COVID to let up...


----------



## n2mm

Arianabtd said:


> Just booked today! 16 days



is that the Dream or Fantasy?  I just booked the 9/11 one, but already on the 8/30 one too.


----------



## Arianabtd

n2mm said:


> is that the Dream or Fantasy?  I just booked the 9/11 one, but already on the 8/30 one too.


9/11 on the fantasy! See you there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> 5 (Dream)
> 
> 17 (Fantasy) just booked this morning


What a great idea, booking a cruise that’s leaving so soon!


----------



## bobbiwoz

106  

126 NYE


----------



## lizzyb

*260*


----------



## DIS_MIKE

10 days to go!

My reality...


----------



## Calantha

1 Day for the MIL/FIL B2B on the Dream (soo jealous)
284 for our Alaska trip!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

263 days until 3 generations to Alaska… hopefully, unless DCL continues with the no mixed vaccine thing, and then my hubby won’t be able to go


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*329 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

*198 days* (under 200!) til we head 'home' to Aulani!
*356 days* & a* 367 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe (DCL better not get 'cute' and deny mixed vaccines though. Considering other cruiselines are allowing it in Europe I think we'll be fine).


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will forgo my other countdowns.  We booked this today.


----------



## n2mm

bobbiwoz said:


> I will forgo my other countdowns.  We booked this today.
> 
> View attachment 600076


Congratulations for booking a last minute cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

9    To celebrating Halloween on the Dream!


----------



## jrapps

1 Week to Go!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> I will forgo my other countdowns.  We booked this today.


Good for you taking up yesterday's  @n2mm lead and booking a quick cruise.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Single digit dance time! 9 days to go!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 days 15 hours


----------



## Dug720

366 days - to either the Wish or the Dream.


----------



## n2mm

Less than 1 day (tomorrow)

13 days for the 9/11 Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days, 14 hours   On the Dream!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*326 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

365 days - to either the Wish or the Dream.


----------



## DCSWO

371 days to Norway Magic.
2 days until Aulani!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days, 15 hours to Dream!


----------



## Dug720

364 days - to either the Wish or the Dream.


----------



## jrapps

4 Very Long Days ...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

6 days to go until the Dream sets sail! Vaca officially begins in 4 sleeps.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne




----------



## Pooh93

T minus 74 days!!  I am now more hopeful the Magic will come from the U.K. and we shall sail!!  What a rollercoaster for us and the cruise lines!! 🏖


----------



## lorimay

Pooh93 said:


> T minus 74 days!!  I am now more hopeful the Magic will come from the U.K. and we shall sail!!  What a rollercoaster for us and the cruise lines!! 🏖



Are you on the November 13th cruise?
We just booked it last week!

*74 days until I step back on The Magic
144 days until our 35th anniversary on The Magic.
309 days until we finally get this Mediterranean going......*


----------



## Pooh93

lorimay said:


> Are you on the November 13th cruise?
> We just booked it last week!
> 
> *74 days until I step back on The Magic
> 144 days until our 35th anniversary on The Magic.
> 309 days until we finally get this Mediterranean going......*


Yes we are!!!  Our first Merrytime cruise and we will complete the Grand Slam of the original ships!!  We really wanted to do this before the new ships aka Wish came into the fleet.  We also have never sailed out of Miami, so this is also a new twist!!


----------



## ariel-and-eric

7 Days!


----------



## putitonthecard@roadrunner

Disney Wonder is now on the west coast San Diego.  September starts the Mexico cruises.  So far only  t hrough  October.  Hoping they will leave the ship in California.   Had to hop on a cruise in October.  Halloween cruise.


----------



## Dug720

Dug720 said:


> 364 days - to either the Wish or the Dream.



Dream. It is Dream. Made the change today.


----------



## Dug720

363 days to the Dream.


----------



## lizzyb

*255*


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*324 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jrapps

3 excruciating stressful days!

Having a nightmare with PCR test results. I regret not doing the Inspire kit for my son.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jrapps said:


> 3 excruciating stressful days!
> 
> Having a nightmare with PCR test results. I regret not doing the Inspire kit for my son.


I hope this gets resolved so you can just enjoy the anticipation of a cruise.  It’s supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 Days 15 hours


----------



## jrapps

2 days to go (and much more relaxing now, PCR issue has been resolved)

gotta pack!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jrapps said:


> 2 days to go (and much more relaxing now, PCR issue has been resolved)
> 
> gotta pack!


The “Guest information “ for us is pending review.  was that your hold up?  Did you have to contact someone to get it resolved?


----------



## jrapps

bobbiwoz said:


> The “Guest information “ for us is pending review.  was that your hold up?  Did you have to contact someone to get it resolved?


No, just nail-biting longer than usual turnaround times for PCR test results. Our Guest Info cleared 4 days before the cruise so hopefully yours will clear today or tomorrow!


----------



## DisneYE

80 days !!
For our 7-night Thanksgiving cruise in November..
Will it sail though? - I think so, I now give it an 80% chance but I really hope it's a 7-nighter... I'd still go if it's a 4-night but those short cruises are so underwhelming... still.. getting closer!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jrapps said:


> No, just nail-biting longer than usual turnaround times for PCR test results. Our Guest Info cleared 4 days before the cruise so hopefully yours will clear today or tomorrow!


Thank you!  I found out our TA also has Guest information pending, and she is on our cruise.
Plus main dining waitlist came through. 

Have a wonderful cruise!!


----------



## heggy

Two months from today.
It will be exactly 2 years since DW and I were on the Dream.  
Disembark November 1, 2019 for our fifth cruise.
Since that time, we have booked 2 cruises just to have both cruises canceled.
PIF earlier today.
Booked a bike rentals, tequila and champagne tasting.
Booked boarding for the family pet.
Booked hotel stay for the night before cruise.
Purchased vacation insurance.
Been a very busy morning!
Take Care!!!


----------



## Dug720

362 days to the Dream.


----------



## bcwife76

Switching it up for Spring break and going to Vero Beach for the first time now instead of Aulani!
*199 days* until Vero Beach!
*350 days* & *361 days* until our b2b on the Magic through Northern Europe!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Time went fast...
4.5 days until my cruise!
Maybe I should think about packing?!?


----------



## Toulou

9 and counting!


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*322 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jrapps

24 Hours till we arrive at the port!


----------



## Dug720

361 days to the Dream!


----------



## lizzyb

*253*


----------



## Toulou

8 more to go!


----------



## Twinkbelle

If everything goes according to plan I should be stepping onboard the magic in about 14 hours  I'm so excited to go on my first ever cruise with DCL!


----------



## DIS_MIKE




----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days and 18 hours


----------



## jrapps

Today!


----------



## Dug720

360 days to the Dream!


----------



## ariel-and-eric

3 days!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

2 days left! Finally got my check-in approved!!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Exactly 1 year, this time next year I will be getting ready to board the Disney Magic in Dover, England


----------



## bobbiwoz

Still “pending” but this is our countdown!


----------



## Arianabtd

A week!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DIS_MIKE said:


> 2 days left! Finally got my check-in approved!!!


Safe travels today!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow


----------



## DIS_MIKE

1 sleep left!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*319 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

The day is here!


----------



## darcadia

One week from today!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Still a long time (9 months) till our next DCL cruise.  But we will be sailing on RCL next month!


----------



## jrapps

Just got off the Dream today...and thus the clock resets.

361 Days to go until the Wish!


----------



## Arianabtd

Just got cleared to sail!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*317 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## brucechase

Arianabtd said:


> Just got cleared to sail!    View attachment 602859




I guess we are on the same cruise.   I had to go and check and see if I was cleared to sail - and I am!!!!! .  




Now if I only had a room assigned - i would be set.  

🛏


----------



## shoes99

52 Fantasy
150 Magic
453 Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*247*


----------



## Arianabtd

Today!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

82 days!


----------



## Meriweather

28 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*313 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 82 days!


You're back !  How was the cruise?


----------



## brucechase

Arianabtd said:


> Today!!  View attachment 603952


1 hour away.   Only 900 on this cruise per dcl


----------



## bcwife76

@bobbiwoz how was the first cruise back for you??? 

Changing up our plans (again) for 2022.

*189 days* until we head to Vero Beach!!
*338 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our THIRD trip to Alaska!!!!
*348 days* until we head to the dark side on NCL for Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> You're back !  How was the cruise?





bcwife76 said:


> @bobbiwoz how was the first cruise back for you???
> 
> Changing up our plans (again) for 2022.
> 
> *189 days* until we head to Vero Beach!!
> *338 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our THIRD trip to Alaska!!!!
> *348 days* until we head to the dark side on NCL for Northern Europe!


We are so happy that we were on the September 6 cruise!  The only negative, really was the two hour wait to board, had boarding group 21. Am spoiled, Platinum usually 1 or 2.

For us, the high point was the first day at CC, I snorkeled, Tom enjoyed staying in salt water moving, doing exercises.  We were so tired out, we didn’t make it to the island on the second CC day.

On that second CC day, we watched The Nightmare Before Christmas, and did Meet and Greet with Jack and Sally.





Our seas were gorgeous!

I did an animation drawing, we watched Zootopia in our room, saw Jungle Cruise in the Buena Vista Theater, played Bingo, thoroughly enjoyed Believe and Beauty and the Beast.

Halloween things weren’t really for adults, or at least we missed that.  The new fireworks are set to Disney songs and for me, they were so much better than the Pirate ones.

In our opinion, Disney does what they can to keep us safe.  We really enjoyed the cruise.

Bobbi ( & Tom )


----------



## erinburrsir

2 months to go for our honeymoon cruise - FINALLY!! 

And funny enough, it's exactly 600 days apart from our original honeymoon cruise in March 2020 that got cancelled a few days out from the sail date.


----------



## bobbiwoz

81


----------



## Mollio

50 days until 1st solo cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

80


----------



## petitesuite

n2mm said:


> 2 weeks from today!  14 days


41 days til we get on the Disney Dream...


----------



## Sherrilatte

115 days and a wakeup!


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

31 days until my Wonder HOTH cruise, my first solo cruise. Excited to check in tomorrow and hopefully get a good boarding group!


----------



## bobbiwoz

79


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*310 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

78


----------



## Solo2987

89 days until my first Disney cruise!  We're getting excited....


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Solo2987 said:


> 89 days until my first Disney cruise!  We're getting excited....


Congratulations on your first DCL cruise *AND* in only 89 days.  I'm so (jealously) excited for you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

77


----------



## lizzyb

239


----------



## Solo2987

Cruising Engineer said:


> Congratulations on your first DCL cruise *AND* in only 89 days.  I'm so (jealously) excited for you.


Thank you very much.  Our first Disney Cruise was supposed to be December of 2020, and we have moved it, geez, like 4 times before landing on December.  In the interim, I've been swept away by all the DCL information on here, and previews of the Wish.  This may be the first, but we're already planning 2 next year, one in March and one in December!


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*308 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ThinkTink1

15 days until 10/2 on the Fantasy and 37 days until we are back in the Fantasy!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

76


----------



## bobbiwoz

75


----------



## bcwife76

*53 days* til Disneyland!
*182 days* until we try out Vero Beach for the first time!
*331 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## NoodlesMom

13!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*305 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*235*


----------



## bobbiwoz

73


----------



## Pooh93

54 Midnights to go!!  I think I finally believe it will happen!!!       Please don't move the goal post at this point DCL!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

72


----------



## brandtb

12 days.  Beyond ready to go.


----------



## DisneYE

60!! days until our Fantasy VerryMerrytime double dip.
I remember when I posted 100 and it sure went fast. times flies.
If it does sail the 7 nights I am sooo looking forward to a reduced capacity ship. Even at half that would be amazing.


----------



## shoes99

38 fantasy
136 magic
439 Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

71


----------



## Lakotas Mom

368 more days!!!


----------



## RevRuss

65


----------



## ArielRae

2 Days


----------



## lizzyb

*232*


----------



## ArielRae

1 Day


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

I day here till our UK Staycation cruise on the Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

70


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*301 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## CaseyCruiser

74


----------



## bobbiwoz

69


----------



## bobbiwoz

68


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*299 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise    "...another one bites the dust..."   Bye-bye 300's and Hello 200's.*


----------



## ThinkTink1

6day..5 hours… and some odd mins… Fantasy
28days..5 hours…and some odd mins.. Fantasy I’ve got vacation time in Nov and Dec so pretty much made my mind up I’ll be cruising then too… I’ve got to make up for the year and half we couldn’t sail lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

67


----------



## bobbiwoz

66


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

17…just got my luggage tags!


----------



## Cheburashka

30 days.  Online check-in begins today.


----------



## bcwife76

*322 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 3rd trip to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

65


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*296 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## brandtb

5 days.  A lot of have-to-do's between now and then, few-to-none of which are fun.  Ready to get a change of scenery.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

230 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

64


----------



## aboveH20

Almost "only" 3 months

  With pushed back PIF dates we haven't paid and therefore can't book extras.  Anyone closer to their departure date know if massages, and more specifically couples massages can be booked, and if so, how far ahead of time.  I'll pay early if it means being able to book a spa treatment, otherwise I'll give my poor beleaguered credit card a break.

Thanks


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

aboveH20 said:


> With pushed back PIF dates we haven't paid and therefore can't book extras.  Anyone closer to their departure date know if massages, and more specifically couples massages can be booked.



DCL had canceled the couples massages in August and early September. Not sure if it's back now, but I wanted to let you know that it wasn't a given to start with.


----------



## aboveH20

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> DCL had canceled the couples massages in August and early September. Not sure if it's back now, but I wanted to let you know that it wasn't a given to start with.



Well that just saved me some money. Are individual massages able to be booked online ahead of time?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

aboveH20 said:


> Well that just saved me some money. Are individual massages able to be booked online ahead of time?


Yes, individual massages were available, even beyond the initial opening of booking options on my early September cruise. For my upcoming cruise in November, individual massages are still available as well (and I double-checked for you; no couples massages are offered on the November cruise).


----------



## bobbiwoz

63


----------



## aboveH20

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Yes, individual massages were available, even beyond the initial opening of booking options on my early September cruise. For my upcoming cruise in November, individual massages are still available as well (and I double-checked for you; no couples massages are offered on the November cruise).



Thank you so much for the thorough research. I was on hold for 1.5 hours with DCL last week to add ground transfers — and then got cut off at the end — so I didn’t want to call them again.

I really appreciate your taking the time to check on the massages and then report back. I had my first ever massage a year ago on a Disney cruise and didn’t like it at all. My son had one and said it was the highlight of the cruise for him so I wanted to  (surprise) book a couples massages for him and his girlfriend but I guess I’ll just let them book what they want.

Curious why couples massages are a no go. Of course it may change by January.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*294 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

62


----------



## Meriweather

We get on a plane in one week and the next day finally get on the ship.
3 generations.....DGS has been sad for so long about Mickey's ship being broken. I am so excited for him to finally get to go !!! :jump:


----------



## bobbiwoz

61


----------



## RBLWMN

21 days until we fly down - 22 until we sail away!
1st time to cruise Disney! So excited!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*291 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*221*


----------



## bobbiwoz

59


----------



## KashasMom

127 to our Grand Slam. Got our airline tickets so looks like it's a go!


----------



## BadPinkTink

11 months


----------



## Vikesqueen

23


----------



## bobbiwoz

58


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*289 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## shoes99

24 Fantasy
122 Magic
425 Wish


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

32 days - I think I can allow myself to get excited now. Wow, it’s been a long time coming…..


----------



## bobbiwoz

57


----------



## bobbiwoz

56


----------



## Stefy

331


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

1 more day!!!


----------



## EveV

22 days!


----------



## Lillebelle

1!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

55


----------



## Meriweather

SoCalDCLfan said:


> 1 more day!!!



Us too!! Tomorrow at last!!
We're flying out today and staying at Old Key West.
So excited for the family.....DGS has never cruised or seen a cruise ship. He is so excited. This family cruise was postponed from June 2020


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*286 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

33 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Meriweather said:


> Us too!! Tomorrow at last!!
> We're flying out today and staying at Old Key West.
> So excited for the family.....DGS has never cruised or seen a cruise ship. He is so excited. This family cruise was postponed from June 2020


So happy for you And your DGS!  Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

54


----------



## lizzyb

*215*


----------



## Clojel

55!! (52 until we fly into the parks before our cruise)


----------



## bobbiwoz

53


----------



## Ravens girl

218 days.


----------



## bayri

62 more days!!  I love the countdown art on the app


----------



## bobbiwoz

52


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*283 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

51


----------



## donnaV

30 days until Fantasy  
331 days until Wish


----------



## bcwife76

307 days until our third time to Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

50 days


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

24 days……


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*281 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Vegas2Disney

15 Days until the Dream
120 Days until the Dream
347 Days until the Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

Vegas2Disney said:


> 15 Days until the Dream
> 120 Days until the Dream
> 347 Days until the Wish


Enjoy that upcoming cruise, especially!  Very soon!


----------



## bcwife76

Changed our Alaskan cruise this morning by about 3 weeks so our wait just dropped a bit ;-)

*285 days* until our 3rd trip to Alaska on the Wonder!


----------



## shoes99

16 Fantasy
114 Magic
417 Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*211*


----------



## bobbiwoz

49 days!


----------



## dizneeat

*218 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *336 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH *
* 344 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## TinkLoverSam

214 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska! (Fingers crossed!!)


----------



## mark nakamichi

29 Magic
126 Wonder
279 Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

48


----------



## dizneeat

*217 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *335 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **343 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*279 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*216 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *334 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **342 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

47


----------



## Meriweather

Meriweather said:


> Us too!! Tomorrow at last!!
> We're flying out today and staying at Old Key West.
> So excited for the family.....DGS has never cruised or seen a cruise ship. He is so excited. This family cruise was postponed from June 2020



At the airport now....we got day rooms.
It was great. Cast is exceptional, so friendly and ready to work and please everyone.
More port adventures cancelled. One the night before.
Low capacity was great. We had 1300 ....first 7 night Fantasy.
Getting off was so easy.
Getting on was too. 40 minutes for all the testing to come back.

Let me know if you have questions and I will try to answer


----------



## dizneeat

*215 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *333 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **341 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## jenpink

201 days until our Hawaiian islands cruise


----------



## DisneYE

35 days... For our Fantasy 7-night Very Merrytime double dip
OMG it's only 5 Sundays away... It's happening & it's just mind-blowing to me.


----------



## Mollio

14 days until my first back to back solo on the Dream!!


----------



## bayri

55 days until my first Disney cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

*214 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *332 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **340 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

45


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*276 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bettinaguy82

5!


----------



## ThinkTink1

Well we originally had the 6night Fantasy booked BUT we decided we needed a Christmas one too lol!!


----------



## bcwife76

*280 days* until we return to Alaska on the Wonder!
*518 days* until our first time on the Wish!!

and bonus....now that the CDC will officially accept mixed vaccines as being fully vaccinated we are 23 days from Disneyland!!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

210 days to Alaska… and since mixed vaccines are being accepted it looks like hubby should be able to go too!


----------



## dizneeat

*213 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *331 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **339 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

44


----------



## bobbiwoz

43


----------



## lizzyb

205


----------



## dizneeat

*212 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *330 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **338 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## dizneeat

*211 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *329 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **337 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Pooh93

23!!     🏖


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*273 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise      .... Another one bites the dust ...     One month down, nine more to go.*


----------



## dizneeat

*210 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *328 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **336 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## heggy

9 (yea! single digits) and 13 days left before DW and me first B2B cruise, ever!!!!
The second part was spur of the moment and booked a GTY room.  Got cabin 6684, so we moved are original cabin to match.  Less hassle during disembarkation\embarkation, we hope.


----------



## bobbiwoz

41


----------



## Cheerio

469


----------



## mark nakamichi

21  Magic
118 Wonder
271 Fantasy


----------



## dizneeat

*209 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *327 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **335 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

40


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

21 days!


----------



## shoes99

6 Fantasy (cleared)
104 Magic
407 Wish


----------



## dizneeat

*208 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *326 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **334 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

39


----------



## Calantha

Just got a text from the in-laws - apparently they drove down and hopped on another cruise - always so jealous when my FIL sends a picture from the atrium...so they are on day 0, again. 

For me...

Alaska: 225
HOTHS: 335
Christmas Wish: 428


----------



## dizneeat

*207 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *325 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **333 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

38


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*269 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## EveV

Dream: 4 days 
Wish: 259 days


----------



## bcwife76

*273 days* until the Wonder to Alaska!
*511 days* until our first Wish cruise!

ps. 16 days til Disneyland ;-)


----------



## dizneeat

*206 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *324 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **332 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## lizzyb

*199*


----------



## bobbiwoz

37


----------



## JulyMomOf1

16 days to go until our first!


----------



## ari_lebron1203

50 days till we set sail on the Magic for our first cruise!!


----------



## bayri

it's now 46 days till we're on the Fantasy for my first cruise and his first Disney cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

36


----------



## lizzyb

*198*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*267 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*205 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *323 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **331 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

35


----------



## dizneeat

*204 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *322 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **330 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

34


----------



## dizneeat

*203 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *321 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH 
 329 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*265 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## mark nakamichi

15 days until sailing from Miami on Magic
111 days until sailing from NO on Wonder
265 dats until sailing from PC on Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

*269 days* until Alaska on the Wonder!
*300 days* until the NCL Getaway to Northern Europe (cheating on the Mouse, gasp!)
*507 days* until spring break on the Wish!

PS. 12 days til Disneyland ;-)


----------



## Pooh93

14!! Let's saaaaiiiillllll!


----------



## bobbiwoz

33


----------



## dizneeat

*202 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *320 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **328 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*263 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## donnaV

10


----------



## dizneeat

*200 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  * 
 *318 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **326 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea**:woohoo: *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

31


----------



## JulyMomOf1

10 more!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*We just booked the DIS podcast cruise with Pete and DU May 16-20 2022 on the Dream
262 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

30


----------



## mark nakamichi

As of this posting, our sailing on the Magic is in:
10 days or....259 hours or....
15,543 minutes or.....
932,586 seconds!!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*195 days until the  DIS Podcast Cruise 
261 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

29


----------



## bobbiwoz

28


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

2! Only 2!!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

32


----------



## bcwife76

*263 days* til back on the Wonder for our 3rd trip to Alaska!
*294 days* til we cheat on the Mouse with the NCL Getaway to Europe ;-)
*501 days* until spring break on the Wish!

PS. 6 days til Disneyland ;-)


----------



## tri-ingTheBigSky

267 (I hope). 11nt Northern Europe on Magic!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*193 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
259 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> *263 days* til back on the Wonder for our 3rd trip to Alaska!
> *294 days* til we cheat on the Mouse with the NCL Getaway to Europe ;-)
> *501 days* until spring break on the Wish!
> 
> PS. 6 days til Disneyland ;-)


Enjoy that DL trip!  So happy you can come to America!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bcwife76 said:


> PS. 6 days til Disneyland ;-)


Enjoy your trip to Disneyland.  Heaven knows you deserve it


----------



## missyp

4 Days until our cruise on the Magic to CC and Cozumel!


----------



## tlprice

tri-ingTheBigSky said:


> 267 (I hope). 11nt Northern Europe on Magic!


I'm on that one too.  I sure hope it happens.


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## JulyMomOf1

6 days!!!


----------



## donnaV

5 Days-13 hours-24 min


----------



## bobbiwoz

26


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*191 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
257 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## AquaDame

We decided to cancel our March cruise due to lingering uncertainties with the itinerary and excursions - yesterday was our original PIF day. We took the money and added on a 4-night stay at an all-inclusive lodge along the Amazon to our Galapagos trip in January instead, so really there were two good reasons to cancel. 

We'll have to wait until the Maiden voyage on the Wish now...* 215 days*
We also booked the 8-night Bermuda for 2023... *524 days*


----------



## bobbiwoz

AquaDame said:


> We decided to cancel our March cruise due to lingering uncertainties with the itinerary and excursions - yesterday was our original PIF day. We took the money and added on a 4-night stay at an all-inclusive lodge along the Amazon to our Galapagos trip in January instead, so really there were two good reasons to cancel.
> 
> We'll have to wait until the Maiden voyage on the Wish now...* 215 days*
> We also booked the 8-night Bermuda for 2023... *524 days*


We’re on the 8 night Bermuda cruise in 2023 too!


----------



## lorimay

7 days until we are back on The Magic!!! 
77 days until our 35th Anniversary on The Magic with our kids and grandkids 
242 days until for 3rd try at The Mediterranean on The Magic


----------



## bobbiwoz

lorimay said:


> 7 days until we are back on The Magic!!!
> 77 days until our 35th Anniversary on The Magic with our kids and grandkids
> 242 days until for 3rd try at The Mediterranean on The Magic


A nice combination of Magic trips!


----------



## Akck

We reserved our “first” Disney Cruise about a month ago on the Dream and we’re 190 days out. Well, seeing reports of reduced capacity onboard made us check cruise availability around some trips we’re taking. So we booked our “second” Disney Cruise on the Wonder out of Galveston and we’re 26 day away from our “first” DCL cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

25


----------



## bobbiwoz

24


----------



## byndgrv

4 days 16 hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*189 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
255 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## mark nakamichi

4 days 3 hours 21 minutes 8 seconds


----------



## bobbiwoz

23


----------



## lizzyb

*185*


----------



## JulyMomOf1

2 days 14 hours!


----------



## dizneeat

* 172 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE   *
* 192 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med   
 **310 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** *
* 318 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea *​


----------



## Sugarshock

lizzyb said:


> *185*


We're on the same sailing!


----------



## bobbiwoz

22


----------



## donnaV

Tomorrow! First time on the Fantasy. Second Merrytime cruise. But the rain percentages have been fluctuating from 50-95% for Nassau and Castaway. My wish for a quiet day on the ship instead of walking around Nassau may turn into a more crowded day in Cabanas eating, playing bingo and looking for character meet and greets! I live in Florida and as they say "Wait ten minutes and the weather changes"🌦 I hope! Or being a Disney fanatic, I should say "The rain doesn't bother me anyway'🌧


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*187 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
253 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

*
 171 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 191 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **309 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **317 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## mark nakamichi

2 days 11 hours until sailing on the Magic from  Miami


----------



## bobbiwoz

21days!


----------



## JulyMomOf1

This will be my last check in for this one! 15 hours, 24 minutes!


----------



## bobbiwoz

JulyMomOf1 said:


> This will be my last check in for this one! 15 hours, 24 minutes!


So happy for you!!


----------



## dizneeat

* 170 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 190 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **308 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **316 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## mark nakamichi

Just landed in Atlanta.  2 hr layover and then on flight to Miami.  EB Hotel here we come!
1 day 6 hours until boarding the Magic.  Yay!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

20


----------



## lizzyb

*182*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*185 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
251 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

* 169 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 189 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **307 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **315 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## maui2k5

21 days until we begin our voyage on the Disney Wonder out of Galveston!


----------



## bobbiwoz

19


----------



## bobbiwoz

18


----------



## dizneeat

* 167 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 187 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **305 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **313 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*183 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
249 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bayri

27 days and some hours until our Eastern Caribbean cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

*
 166 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 186 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **304 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **312 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

17 days, 16 hours


----------



## bobbiwoz

16


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*181 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise     ...Another one bites the dust ...    One month down and 6 more to go.
247 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

Disneyland was fabulous!!!

*251 days* until our 3rd time to Alaska on the Wonder!
*282 days* until northern Europe on NCL Getaway!
*489 days* until spring break 2023 on the Wish!


----------



## ChicosWife

141


----------



## bobbiwoz

15


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> Disneyland was fabulous!!!
> 
> *251 days* until our 3rd time to Alaska on the Wonder!
> *282 days* until northern Europe on NCL Getaway!
> *489 days* until spring break 2023 on the Wish!


Had you been before?


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> Had you been before?


Oh yes, several times. But not since March 2019 so this trip was long over due!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> Oh yes, several times. But not since March 2019 so this trip was long over due!


It Sure was!


----------



## bobbiwoz

14 days, some hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*179 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
245 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

13 days


----------



## lorimay

64 days until our Family Marvel cruise on The Magic

229 days until our 3rd try to sail The Mediterranean on The Magic ** 3rd times a charm!

512 day until we sail on a Bermuda Fantasy * Just booked *


----------



## shoes99

77 Magic  Marvel
380 Wish Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

12


----------



## mark nakamichi

Just returned from our  Nov. 13-18 sailing on the Magic.  Double dip at Castaway plus Nassau.
Next up: Disney Wonder from New Orleans Feb 18-24 in 89 days.  After that, 9 night Southern Caribbean on the Fantasy in 242 days.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

mark nakamichi said:


> Just returned from our  Nov. 13-18 sailing on the Magic.  Double dip at Castaway plus Nassau.
> Next up: Disney Wonder from New Orleans Feb 18-24 in 89 days.  After that, 9 night Southern Caribbean on the Fantasy in 242 days.


We're on that cruise also.  Here is our Meet Thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-fantasy-july-21-2022-9-night-s-caribbean-cruise.3830678/


----------



## bcwife76

*247 days* until the Wonder to Alaska!
*278 days* until NCL Getaway to Northern Europe (don't tell Mickey!)
*485 days* until Spring break 2023 on the Wish

Now that Canada has approved the vax for 5-11yr olds, might try and book one for spring break 2022 as well ;-)


----------



## TinkLoverSam

176 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska


----------



## BRDisLuvr

95 days until our 1st DCL cruise!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

11


----------



## jenpink

166 days until our Hawaiian cruise.


----------



## Akck

12 days until the Merrytime cruise on the Wonder

176 days until the Podcast Cruise on the Dream


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*176 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
242 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise  "...another one bites the dust.."  one month down and 8 months to go*


----------



## bobbiwoz

10


----------



## bobbiwoz

9


----------



## dizneeat

* 158 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 178 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **296 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **304 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## CaseyCruiser

12


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*174 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
240 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

* 157 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 177 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **295 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **303 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

8  

I notice that Nassau is no longer on our itinerary.  We also are still “Pending.”


----------



## Dug720

451 days until my Dream 5-night from Miami!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7


----------



## Dug720

450 until my Dream 5-night cruise from Miami.

And possibly (probably?) a lot less to another one thanks to a float and a ton of DL negativity on here making me question the sanity of going there now (unless that is their mission...to keep people from going...)


----------



## bcwife76

Dug720 said:


> 450 until my Dream 5-night cruise from Miami.
> 
> And possibly (probably?) a lot less to another one thanks to a float and a ton of DL negativity on here making me question the sanity of going there now (unless that is their mission...to keep people from going...)


That's a shame. We just got back from a Disneyland trip, our first one there since March 2019. Yes things were different but we still had an amazing time.


----------



## Dug720

bcwife76 said:


> That's a shame. We just got back from a Disneyland trip, our first one there since March 2019. Yes things were different but we still had an amazing time.



I'll get back there eventually... But it just feels like now is not the time - especially in what is sure to be a super busy week. Especially with reports of the food situation being so all over the place (some people have no issues, others have all kinds of issues...and frankly this school year is stressful enough without my having to deal with trying to get ADRs for 5-6 days right before Christmas) AND my having the extra issue of being gluten-free.

Yes...I made the call. Emailed my TA about the cancellation and what I want her to book DCL-wise on Tuesday (payday, so I'll have the deposit even if the refund from DL isn't on the cards (debit and gift) yet. Cancelled the airfare - base cost will be a credit, the add-ons will be refunded. I'm good with this.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Six days, some hours!


----------



## Dug720

85 days to MDAS on the Magic!! (Not booked yet, but it will be on Tuesday!!)

449 days to my Dream cruise out of Miami!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*171 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
237 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

* 155 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 175 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **293 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **301 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days!


----------



## Dug720

84 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

448 days to my Dream cruise out of Miami!! (May change to Wish out of PC...)


----------



## mark nakamichi

83 days Disney Wonder from NO.
236 Southern Caribbean on Fantasy.


----------



## mousefan73

Nine days!!!!!!! Quickest wait ever! We booked yesterday!!!!!! Fingers crossed Covid diesnt get in the way


----------



## dizneeat

* 154 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 174 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 :**woohoo:292 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **300 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Dug720

83 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

449 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days!


----------



## dizneeat

* 153 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 173 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **291 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **299 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Dug720

82 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

448 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days + some hours!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*168 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
234 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

Dug720 said:


> 82 days to MDAS on the Magic!!
> 
> 448 days to the Wish!!



I'm all officially deposited on the MDAS (will be paid hopefully tomorrow - but when refunds from DL hit) and officially switched to the Wish!!


----------



## shoes99

67. Magic Miami Marvel
360 Wish Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 days, some hours


----------



## Dug720

80 days to MDAS on the Magic!! (Officially PIF!!!!)

446 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1 day and just hours away!


----------



## mark nakamichi

Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> Tomorrow!


Are you there yet?  Happy cruising tomorrow


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*165 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
231 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## CaseyCruiser

4


----------



## nancipants

267 days until our Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy. It will be my toddler's first cruise.


----------



## shoes99

64 Magic Miami Marvel Day At Sea
367 Wish Merrytime


----------



## Dug720

78 days to MDAS on the Magic!! (Officially PIF!!!!)

444 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Are you there yet?  Happy cruising tomorrow



I am on my way to urgent care.  Something came up, and we have to cancel.  Luckily we do have insurance!


----------



## KashasMom

67 days until our grand slam on the Wonder!


----------



## Akck

Waiting for Covid test results for the Wonder.


----------



## Akck

Passed!


----------



## NavyScouter

372 days until Fantasy Merrytime. Just put the deposit down today! 1st cruise for my two boys (8 & 6).


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> I am on my way to urgent care.  Something came up, and we have to cancel.  Luckily we do have insurance!


Oh No.  I hope you will be OK.


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> I am on my way to urgent care.  Something came up, and we have to cancel.  Luckily we do have insurance!


Oh no!! Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you're ok. ((Hugs)))


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh No.  I hope you will be OK.





bcwife76 said:


> Oh no!! Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you're ok. ((Hugs)))


Thank you for your good thoughts.

We are spending two nights in Vero Beach. I was told it’s most likely something I ate.


----------



## Calantha

43 days!!!!


----------



## Dug720

77 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

443 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Dug720

76 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

442 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, we have the new countdown to my Birthday Cruise!

29


----------



## mark nakamichi

According to the Disney Cruise Line app there is 74 days 4 hrs  until our cruise the Disney Wonder  from NO leaving Feb18 and 227 days until our Southern Caribbean cruise on the Disney Magic.


----------



## Dug720

76 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

442 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*161 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
227 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

*231 days* until Alaska on the Wonder!
*262 days* until Northern Europe on NCL Getaway (leaning towards cancelling though)
*469 days* until spring break 2023 on the Wish!


----------



## Dug720

75 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

441 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## Christina0608

*362* *Days until my daughter and I sail out on our very first cruise! *


----------



## TinkLoverSam

159 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

26


----------



## Dug720

74 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

440 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Dug720

72 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

438 days to the Wish!!

(Not sure how I got off by a day.  )


----------



## Calantha

38 days to Dream


----------



## sethschroeder

4 Days to Wonder


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*158 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
224 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

25


----------



## aboveH20

Post online check in, pre safe passage.


----------



## Dug720

71 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

437 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

23   ( Yikes, I will be 75!  )


----------



## Dug720

70 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

436 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*156 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
222 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

22


----------



## Dug720

69 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

435 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Dug720

68 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

434 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

21


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> 21



Are you on the Dream? If so, my parents are going to be on the same cruise celebrating my dad's 80th birthday!!


----------



## Calantha

34 to Dream


----------



## shoes99

53 Magic Miami Marvel
356 Wish Merrytime


----------



## Dug720

67 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

433 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

20


----------



## dizneeat

* 137 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 157 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **275 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **283 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*153 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
219 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

*223 days* until our 3rd Alaska cruise on the Wonder!
*254 days* until Northern Europe on the  NCL Getaway (but probably moving it to 2023)
*461 days* until spring break 2023 on the Wish!


----------



## andrew870

Five days till Fantasy xmas cruise.


----------



## Dug720

66 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

432 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

19


----------



## dizneeat

* 135 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 155 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **273 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **281 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** * ​


----------



## Dug720

65 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

431 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

18


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*151 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise   
 . . Another one bites the dust . .   One month down, 5 more to go

217 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

64 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

430 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

17


----------



## iivye

50


----------



## Dug720

63 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

429 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*149 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
215 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

16


----------



## LA Poolboy

30 days!!


----------



## dizneeat

* 132 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 152 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **270 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **278 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** * ​


----------



## Dug720

62 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

428 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

15


----------



## dizneeat

* 131 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 151 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **269 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **277 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** * ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

14


----------



## Dug720

61 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

429 days to the Wish!!


----------



## shoes99

46 Magic Marvel
346 *new* back to back Wish Merrytime
349 back to back Wish Merrytime


----------



## freshmanjs

6 days until Dec 26 sailing on the Fantasy, but wondering if it will be cancelled.


----------



## Dug720

60 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

426 days to the Wish!! (I must have gone the wrong way counting at some point! LOL.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

13


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*146 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
212 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise      ...Another one bites the dust ...    One month down and 7 months to go.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

12


----------



## Dug720

59 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

425 days to the Wish!!


----------



## ChicosWife

106!


----------



## ChicosWife

freshmanjs said:


> 6 days until Dec 26 sailing on the Fantasy, but wondering if it will be cancelled.



Why would it be cancelled?


----------



## Tamiele

10 days


----------



## Dug720

58 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

424 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

11


----------



## TinkLoverSam

143 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TinkLoverSam said:


> 143 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


Sounds like a great cruise!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

bobbiwoz said:


> Sounds like a great cruise!


It’s going to be awesome! Taking my two boys with my mom and dad and my sister and her hubby!


----------



## bobbiwoz

10


----------



## lizzyb

*140*


----------



## cinnabunjay

*325 days* until our very first cruise, alas... but I'm sure it'll fly by!


----------



## Dug720

57 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

423 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*143 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
209 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Akck

Cruising Engineer said:


> *143 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
> 209 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*



+1 to the 143 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise

Something less than 2 years for the placeholder cruise we booked on the Disney Wonder December 3 cruise


----------



## rhinodadz

2 days! Dec 26th Fantasy.


----------



## bcwife76

*213 days* until our 3rd cruise to Alaska!
*244 days* until Northern Europe on the Getaway (but probably moving it to 2023)
*451 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Akck said:


> +1 to the 143 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
> 
> Something less than 2 years for the placeholder cruise we booked on the Disney Wonder December 3 cruise


Ooh!   Can't wait for this cruise!


----------



## Akck

Cruising Engineer said:


> Ooh!   Are you on the DIS cruise also?



Yes! It was actually the first DCL cruise we booked. With low crowd reports, we went on a December 3 cruise on the Wonder as a add-on to our thanksgiving trip to Houston.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Akck said:


> Yes! It was actually the first DCL cruise we booked. With low crowd reports, we went on a December 3 cruise on the Wonder as a add-on to our thanksgiving trip to Houston.


That's terrific.  The Wonder is our favorite ship, we enjoy all of them, but the Wonder is just special.  Spending 14 nights on the EBPC cruise you really get to know the ship.

DIS Pod cruise:
I'm the planner and getting excited to start the ball rolling on the night of Jan 15 (we're in NM) and finally do the Online check-in.


----------



## bobbiwoz

9


----------



## Dug720

56 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

422 days to the Wish!!


----------



## shoes99

41 Miami Marvel
341 Wish Merrytimr Back to Back
344 Wish Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

8


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*141 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
207 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## freshmanjs

freshmanjs said:


> 6 days until Dec 26 sailing on the Fantasy, but wondering if it will be cancelled.



Passed our Covid tests. Boarded, had lunch, waiting for rooms to be ready. Off we go!


----------



## Dug720

55 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

421 days to the Wish!!


----------



## disneynerd30

11 days!!! We can’t wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 days


----------



## Dug720

54 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

420 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

6 days!


----------



## Dug720

53 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

419 days to the Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*139 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
205 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

138 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

5 days.


----------



## Dug720

52 days to MDAS on the Magic!!

418 days to the Wish!!


----------



## bcwife76

Cancelled our NCL Europe cruise this  morning  Also cancelled our spring break plans last week. UGH. REALLY need these cruises to work out.

*208 days* until we're back on the Wonder to Alaska!
*446 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4


----------



## Dug720

417 days to the Wish!!

I got frozen feet about the MDAS cruise - since I teach and our city and DoE administration has made it clear we will NOT go remote, I'm terrified of getting to Miami and testing positive. So sadly MDAS is out and Disneyland is back in.


----------



## aboveH20

Just canceled with* 3* days to go.

Concerned about traveling to WDW and Florida.
Concerned about ramifications of testing positive at the port.  Morally only option would be to rent a car and drive back to NY.  Ugh!
Concerned about getting covid and ending up in hospital in Florida (a long ways from home) or Nassau (ever longer).

Sad.


----------



## KashasMom

39 days until the Wonder - 3 generations and our grand slam!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*136 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
202 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*  *Happy New Year Everyone*


----------



## Dug720

231 to pre-WDW Wish

416 days to Feb Break Wish!! (this one will likely change to the Dream, but we'll see)


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are at 3 days. We do have a rental car to drive to NJ in case we need it.

We discussed going, or canceling with our Ohio friends who are joining us.  We all agree to give this a chance to happen.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are at 2 days!    Our Ohio friends are on their plane coming down, and we’ll be meet them at the airport and we’ll all be heading to Vero Beach, our favorite spot to spend some time at before a cruise!


----------



## tlprice

162 to Alaska
209 to Northern Europe 

A year ago I was pretty hopeful about both of these, but as time goes on, I'm less and less optimistic.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

For 3 generations to Alaska in 134 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, we sail on the Magic tomorrow.  

Our friends had flight diversions and mechanical problems, but we finally got to Vero at 8:30 last night.  They hadn’t eaten since 4 AM, we enjoyed excellent food at the resort’s restaurant.  

Tomorrow’s testing will be stressful….we all seem fine, we hope and pray we are.


----------



## Dug720

230 to pre-WDW Wish

415 days to Feb Break Wish!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*134 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
200 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## aboveH20

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, we sail on the Magic tomorrow.
> 
> Our friends had flight diversions and mechanical problems, but we finally got to Vero at 8:30 last night.  They hadn’t eaten since 4 AM, we enjoyed excellent food at the resort’s restaurant.
> 
> Tomorrow’s testing will be stressful….we all seem fine, we hope and pray we are.



I’ve been following your countdown for a long time. So excited that you’ll be boarding tomorrow. Hope the trips exceeds your expectations!


----------



## Dug720

229 to pre-WDW Wish

414 days to Feb Break Wish

(And in the "of course..." camp, I now would have been ok keeping things as they were and cruising in February because, yep, I would have had the magic "recovered" letter. Tested positive yesterday. I feel ok - just like a cold. Must have picked it up on the plane flying home on Wednesday. But I'm good with my plans as they are now.)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

@bobbiwoz:   Bon Voyage     AND


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are on board!  Negative Covid tests!

Thank you for birthday wishes. It’s three quarters of a century today!

Very happy to be here.  It’s our friends first DCL cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

aboveH20 said:


> I’ve been following your countdown for a long time. So excited that you’ll be boarding tomorrow. Hope the trips exceeds your expectations!


Thank you so very much!
Our friends are in their 80’s, and they are enjoying being on Mickey’s Ship too!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> We are on board!  Negative Covid tests!
> Thank you for birthday wishes. It’s three quarters of a century today!
> Very happy to be here.  It’s our friends first DCL cruise.


Yeah and a very Happy Birthday.  Tomorrow is Jim's B'day and he's got three additional years on you.


----------



## freshmanjs

355 - returning to the Fantasy for Christmas 2022


----------



## disney789

485 - Just booked today


----------



## CrowMomma

4 days left!


----------



## shoes99

bobbiwoz said:


> We are on board!  Negative Covid tests!
> 
> Thank you for birthday wishes. It’s three quarters of a century today!
> 
> Very happy to be here.  It’s our friends first DCL cruise.


Have fun. We are also 75 and 76 and love cruising.


----------



## foolish-mortal

12 days out....I hope!!!!!  Sailing 7 nights on the Fantasy Eastern Caribbean.


----------



## Dug720

228 to pre-WDW Wish

413 days to Feb Break Wish


----------



## shoes99

31 Magic Marvel
331 Wish BTB Merrytime
334 Wish BTB Merrytime


----------



## Dug720

226 to pre-WDW Wish

411 days to Feb Break Wish


----------



## DCSWO

241.  Come on Norway!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*131 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
197 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

225 to pre-WDW Wish

410 days to Feb Break Wish


----------



## jenpink

120 days until I'm back on the Wonder.  Booked my excursions this morning


----------



## CrowMomma

1 day left


----------



## Cruising Engineer

CrowMomma said:


> 1 day left


Wishing you the best time of your life for this cruise.


----------



## Dug720

224 to pre-WDW Wish

409 days to Feb Break Wish


----------



## putitonthecard@roadrunner

102 days and off to Hawaii


----------



## bcwife76

*199 days* until our 3rd cruise to Alaska (another zero bites the dust!)
*437 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## ThinkTink1

Just booked today… 14 more sleeps until I’m back on the Fantasy!!


----------



## thedon_duck

62 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*128 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
194 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

* 112 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 132 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **250 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **258 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## Dug720

223 to pre-WDW Wish

408 days to Feb Break Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

151 

OK, my birthday cruise ended today, and it was fun!  We did book a placeholder for December.  Last year’s December cruise did not happen due to some Lomi Lomi salmon I ate at WDW, and I will never try it again!!

This countdown is to Wish’s Maiden Cruise.  I do wonder about 100% capacity.  I hope the world is safer than it is now!


----------



## ChicosWife

89


----------



## bobbiwoz

150


----------



## dizneeat

* 111 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 131 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **249 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **257 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** * ​


----------



## Calantha

7 days 16 hrs to last minute Dream


----------



## Dug720

222 to pre-WDW Wish

407 days to Feb Wish


----------



## ChicosWife

88 and booked our port adventures last night!!!!


----------



## Dug720

220 to pre-WDW Wish

406 days to Feb Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

149  

Will the Wish sail at full capacity???


----------



## dizneeat

* 110 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 130 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **248 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **256 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*126 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
192 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

87


----------



## Jtollison

22 days!


----------



## BAIC03

The double ducks of bingo (22) left for 2/2/22!!


----------



## shoes99

BAIC03 said:


> The double ducks of bingo (22) left for 2/2/22!!


We are 25 2/5/2022 on the Magic


----------



## Dug720

220 to pre-WDW Wish

405 days to Feb Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

148


----------



## dizneeat

* 109 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 129 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **247 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **255 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## happycamper47

16...  Dream          1/28-1/31
 45...  Fantasy         2/26-3/5
142... Dream             6/3-6/5
348..  Wish         12/26-12/30


----------



## ChicosWife

86


----------



## bobbiwoz

147


----------



## dizneeat

* 108 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 128 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **246 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **254 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*124 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
190 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

85


----------



## bcwife76

*194 days* until Alaska on the Wonder!
*432 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## Dug720

219 to pre-WDW Wish

404 days to Feb Wish


----------



## shoes99

23 Magic Marvel
323 Wish BTB Merrytime
326 Wish BTB Merrytime


----------



## Calantha

3.5! (keep your fingers crossed for us)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Calantha said:


> 3.5! (keep your fingers crossed for us)


Will do!


----------



## bobbiwoz

146


----------



## ChicosWife

84


----------



## dizneeat

* 107 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 127 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **245 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **253 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

145


----------



## JimJoonie

35 days and counting. Curious how many are arriving the day before the cruise or arriving on the day of embarkation?


----------



## Calantha

JimJoonie said:


> 35 days and counting. Curious how many are arriving the day before the cruise or arriving on the day of embarkation?



We are flying in the day before - I was originally concerned about flight cancellations. Additionally, this AM I moved my flight from early evening to morning because we are supposed to get 5 inches of snow starting on Sunday afternoon.

Which brings me to: 2.5 days to the Dream!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*122 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise  *Tomorrow night is the online check-in and resv for activities.  This will be our first Platinum cruise since achieving the level in Jan 2020.  Getting my hair done today for a great photo! My DH, Jim, well as long as it doesn't look like a "Ten Most Wanted" mug shot.  Passport info pages scanned.  What else? 
*188 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

* 106 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 126 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **244 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **252 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## TinkLoverSam

121 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska


----------



## mmouse37

7 days to Magic Marvel
111 to Wonder Hawaii
145 to Wish MV


----------



## dizneeat

* 105 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 125 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **243 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **251 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## bobbiwoz

144


----------



## Calantha

1.5 days and in crisis mode. I checked in for our flight tomorrow (which I had moved back to mid-morning from late afternoon due to the impending snow storm "Izzy"). About 2 hrs later, I got a phone alert that it had been cancelled due to "weather" and they put us *back* on the late afternoon flight...seriously?? Anyway, I'm on the website, I'm trying to call, I'm trying to chat in the app...things are disappearing as I click on them. I'm shouting to my son to get in the shower in case we have to go to the airport *now*... And, I get us on a flight north (??) to Newark at 8 AM tomorrow morning and then back south to MCO. And, they got us across the aisle from each other...phew.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Calantha said:


> 1.5 days and in crisis mode. I checked in for our flight tomorrow (which I had moved back to mid-morning from late afternoon due to the impending snow storm "Izzy"). About 2 hrs later, I got a phone alert that it had been cancelled due to "weather" and they put us *back* on the late afternoon flight...seriously?? Anyway, I'm on the website, I'm trying to call, I'm trying to chat in the app...things are disappearing as I click on them. I'm shouting to my son to get in the shower in case we have to go to the airport *now*... And, I get us on a flight north (??) to Newark at 8 AM tomorrow morning and then back south to MCO. And, they got us across the aisle from each other...phew.


I hope it all works out!


----------



## Dug720

215 to pre-WDW Wish

400 days to Feb Wish


----------



## Calantha

1!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

143


----------



## dizneeat

* 104 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 124 days until our 19th cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **242 days until our 20th and 21st cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **250 days until our 22nd cruise - a FANTASY at sea** *
​


----------



## figmentfinesse

Calantha said:


> 1!!!!


Same!! Magic or Fantasy?


----------



## lizzyb

*117*


----------



## Calantha

figmentfinesse said:


> Same!! Magic or Fantasy?



Dream actually!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*120 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise *Last night was the online resv for activities. Got a Palo brunch and 4 tastings.  Success   
*186 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Calantha

Today’s the day! We’ll gather info to share back as much as we can. PS. falling asleep with your 6 yr old at 8pm makes 4am you wake up time. Ugh…


----------



## Dug720

214 to pre-WDW Wish

399 days to Feb Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

142


----------



## bobbiwoz

141


----------



## lizzyb

*115*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*118 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise 
184 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

79


----------



## Sarco11

13 days until our 4-night cruise on the Dream.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Sarco11 said:


> 13 days until our 4-night cruise on the Dream.


We're doing a 4-night cruise on the Dream in May.  I have to wait but you have fun!


----------



## bobbiwoz

140


----------



## lilmarzipan

101!!!


----------



## mark nakamichi

29 days 7+hrs til 6 Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans
182 days 7+hrs til 9 Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral


----------



## bobbiwoz

139


----------



## thedon_duck

51


----------



## lizzyb

113


----------



## TinkLoverSam

115 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

138


----------



## unrequited23

10...if we're lucky.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*115 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
181 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise* ....   ,, another one bites the dust...  One month down and 6 more to go


----------



## ChicosWife

76


----------



## bcwife76

*185 days* until our 3rd cruise to Alaska!
*423 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

unrequited23 said:


> 10...if we're lucky.


Hope you are!


----------



## bobbiwoz

137


----------



## lizzyb

*111*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for that Link.


----------



## bobbiwoz

136


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*113 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
179 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## boundfordisney

449 days  ugg  just moved our October 2022  to April 2023   thanks to Covid. Hopeing by then  things will be better!


----------



## bobbiwoz

boundfordisney said:


> 449 days  ugg  just moved our October 2022  to April 2023   thanks to Covid. Hopeing by then  things will be better!


I sure hope so, too!


----------



## DSLRuser

5


----------



## lizzyb

*109*


----------



## texasbloke

We board the Wonder today!!!!


----------



## ChicosWife

73


----------



## bobbiwoz

135


----------



## shoes99

11 Magic Marvel
311 Wish btb. Merrytime
314 Wish BTB Merrytime


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*111 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
177 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Joseph Andrew Hunt

198 Days before we set sail on the Disney Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

134


----------



## bcwife76

*181 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 3rd Alaskan cruise!
*419 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

110 days until 3 generations have a Wonder-ful cruise to Alaska


----------



## lizzyb

*108*


----------



## Dug720

205 to pre-WDW Wish

388 days to Dream MDAS (yep, I changed!!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

133


----------



## ChicosWife

71


----------



## loislane

207 til we cruise on the Wish!


----------



## loislane

207 til we cruise on the Wish!
(Whoops! didn't meant to post twice- guess I am excited!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

132


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*109 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
175 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

204 to pre-WDW Wish

387 days to Dream MDAS (yep, I changed!!)


----------



## ChicosWife

70


----------



## bobbirinc

450 days until our next Cruise. Anyone going to Baja on the Disney Wonder April 2023?


----------



## lizzyb

*105*


----------



## Pixarfans

22 Magic Marvel


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## JETS70

6


----------



## bobbiwoz

JETS70 said:


> 6


How wonderful!


----------



## Sarco11

1.5 days! And I finally finished up all of the work I had to get done prior to leaving on vacation just an hour or two ago.


----------



## lizzyb

*103*


----------



## bobbiwoz

129


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*106 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
172 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*102*


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## unrequited23

Zero!!!!


----------



## jenpink

95 days before I'm back on the Wonder


----------



## shoes99

4 Magic Marvel
304 Wish BTB Merrytime
307 Wish BTB Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

127


----------



## lizzyb

*101*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*104 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
170 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

*174 days* until our 3rd time to Alaska on the Wonder!
*412 days* until our first cruise on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## BAIC03

TODAY!!! 2/2/22 Wonder out of New Orleans!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

102 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska


----------



## lizzyb

*100*


----------



## jkburns

3


----------



## bobbiwoz

125


----------



## lizzyb

*99*


----------



## shoes99

*2 Miami Magic MDAS*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*102 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
168 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## kb9mzx

551 until preferred 7-day Alaska cruise on the Wonder, anticipating release of booking


----------



## Dug720

197 to pre-WDW Wish (my TA messaged me before I saw anything about the cancelling of some of the early sailings and assured me that it does not affect my trip - I'm now very glad that the one over my birthday was out of my price range before I could book it as that IS one affected!)

380 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 197 to pre-WDW Wish (my TA messaged me before I saw anything about the cancelling of some of the early sailings and assured me that it does not affect my trip - I'm now very glad that the one over my birthday was out of my price range before I could book it as that IS one affected!)
> 
> 380 days to Dream MDAS


I just saw the notification and was wondering if it affected your cruise.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> 125


Will the push back to July affect your plans?


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> I just saw the notification and was wondering if it affected your cruise.



Nope - mine is August 19. So far not affected. I had been looking at July 18 to be on her over my birthday, but it was out of my comfortable price range before things opened for Gold.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Nope - mine is August 19. So far not affected. I had been looking at July 18 to be on her over my birthday, but it was out of my comfortable price range before things opened for Gold.


Oh that's good.  @bobbiwoz is on the maiden voyage.  Haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh that's good.  @bobbiwoz is on the maiden voyage.  Haven't heard from her yet.



Oh no!!!! I mean, it's always a risk booking a Maiden...but it still stinks! Hopefully the July dates will work for her!!

As it is now, I'll be on the 11th sailing - thinking she'll still have that new ship smell!

On the positive side, I'm booked for Disney after the cruise, so if the delay does go longer, I'll just extend that trip (even if it means losing the Poly - unless they allow me to take the refund even though it was booked as a rescheduling from February...)


----------



## Dug720

196 to pre-WDW Wish 

379 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## thedon_duck

36


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> Oh that's good.  @bobbiwoz is on the maiden voyage.  Haven't heard from her yet.






Can’t go on the Maiden Voyage, as that date is when we are on an extended family cruise with DSis and our older DS and his family!  So, it’s all good, since we’ll get 50% off another sailing.  We like PC cruises and TA ‘s so, we will look at those for 2023.


----------



## bobbiwoz

160  

Our Family cruise!


----------



## Calantha

122 days to Alaska - starting to think about planning although it is so much (and so much is still unknown). MIL/FIL had to drop out because MIL can't fly that far right now - they've been driving to Florida for PC departures, but no way to drive to Vancouver! We're just going to go as a party of 3 to replace our permanently cancelled South Africa trip from March 2020.


----------



## PocahontasRN

63!!!!!


----------



## Smeece

289


----------



## ANforever1030

6 days  and I only found out about it yesterday


----------



## ThinkTink1

Can’t wait since this is our rescheduled cruise from 1/22 since my BF had Covid!!


----------



## lizzyb

*98*


----------



## Dug720

195 to pre-WDW Wish 

378 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## TinkLoverSam

99 days until 3 generations cruise to Alaska! Double Digit Dance


----------



## ichoose2believe

12 days


----------



## AquaDame

Got back from our trip today.. looks like our sailing was pushed back. 

159 days now!


----------



## Dug720

194 to pre-WDW Wish 

377 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*99 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise    Double-Digits ... Finally ...  
165 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Calantha

exactly 4 months to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

157  our family cruise!


----------



## ChicosWife

59


----------



## bobbiwoz

156 Our family cruise!


----------



## lizzyb

*94*


----------



## bcwife76

*167 days* until our 3rd cruise to Alaska on the Wonder!!
*405 days* until our first cruise on the Wish (but probably that ressie to a Europe 2023 cruise).


----------



## thedon_duck

32


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*97 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
163 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## KashasMom

Supposed to have been leaving on the Wonder today. For a bunch of reasons we canceled (rebooked). So 239 days until our Bermuda Halloween cruise out of NYC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

155


----------



## JimJoonie

According to the app 9 days 14 hours


----------



## lizzyb

*93*


----------



## ChicosWife

57! We're in the 50's and less than two months to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

154


----------



## bobbiwoz

153


----------



## bobbiwoz

152


----------



## lizzyb

*90*


----------



## shoes99

Magic MDAS complete only 900 passengers and 175 were
from WDWRADIO group cruise.
292 Wish Merrytime BTB
295 Wish Merrytime BTB


----------



## tlprice

120 to Alaska (can start booking things in 15 days).  I haven't gotten to do that since 2019!

167 to Northern Europe (I doubt we will end up doing this one as it goes to Russia and things aren't looking good on that front.  I WILL NOT pay the price I did for this cruise-even with the 125% cruise credit- to miss cruise ports)


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

7! Almost there.

4 days until we leave for a beautiful Cabin at Copper Creek before our cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

151


----------



## lizzyb

*89*


----------



## Dug720

187 to pre-WDW Wish 

370 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*92 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
158 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

150


----------



## TinkLoverSam

91! Excursion booking tonight for 3 generations to Alaska.


----------



## HeatherLassell

95


----------



## lopo1974

171 days and 174 days till B2B Wish!!


----------



## DisneYE

18 days for our WBPC - As the cool kids say.... O...M....G
I remember when it was over 500 days when we booked it.
Time flies and life goes by VERY FAST - live it the best you can and enjoy every day.


----------



## lizzyb

88


----------



## Akck

Well, we added another cruise. We’re on the Fantasy Halloween cruise sailing on 10/1.

91 days to the DIS Podcast Cruise
229 days to a Halloween cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

149


----------



## JWG

With the Wish cancelations we've been reset to back over 300...
 314 - 4-day Wish B2B #1
 318 - 3-day Wish B2B #2

It worked out, other than the delay from June, we went from just a 3-day to a 4+3 B2B instead over New Year's.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*90 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
156 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## disEAR

17 Days!


----------



## bcwife76

*160 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska again!!
*390 days* until our 10th cruise, Wonder to Baja (booking it when Gold opens on Thursday!)


----------



## mark nakamichi

2 days 2 hrs.  Disney Wonder out of NOLA


----------



## bobbiwoz

148


----------



## Chipmunkmaniac

101 (Med on the Magic)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*89 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise ...   ... another one bites the dust ...  .. One month down and 3 months to go ...
155 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

86


----------



## ChicosWife

50


----------



## tlovesdis

As of today, 437 days!  This will be my first DCL cruise, but not my first cruise.  I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## bobbiwoz

147


----------



## ChicosWife

49! We're in the 40's!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*158 days* until the Wonder to Alaska! Another zero bites the dust!
*388 days* until the Wonder to Baja for spring break 2023!


----------



## ichoose2believe

We leave Tomorrow!! 
so excited for our first cruise.


----------



## mark nakamichi

Tomorrow Feb. 18 Disney  Wonder from NOLA.
153 Fantasy Southern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

146


----------



## ChicosWife

48


----------



## Calantha

108 to Alaska!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*87 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
153 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

84


----------



## bobbiwoz

145


----------



## Laundress

110 and 166


----------



## Jasperann

2 weeks from today.


----------



## mcneilb66

7 days & 17 hours!!


----------



## lizzyb

82


----------



## bobbiwoz

144


----------



## sc426

204


----------



## bobbiwoz

143


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*84 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
150 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*  ...    ..another one bites the dust ...   One month down and 5 months to go ...


----------



## dianerroy

Jasperann said:


> 2 weeks from today.


2 weeks for today for us as well!


----------



## RysMomma

173! Second reschedule-Third time's a charm, right?!


----------



## shoes99

283 Wish Merrytime BTB
286 Wish Merrytime BTB


----------



## lizzyb

*80*


----------



## bobbiwoz

142


----------



## jenpink

68 days until I arrive at Aulani,  73 days until I'm back on the Wonder


----------



## jenushkask8s

222 til the Wish and 341 til B2B on the Dream!


----------



## jenpink

jenushkask8s said:


> 222 til the Wish and 341 til B2B on the Dream!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is pretty cool that you have 222 days left on 2/22/22


----------



## bobbiwoz

141


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*82 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
148 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## MICHAELB1

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


298 Painful days of waiting...


----------



## CaseyCruiser

71 days


----------



## bcwife76

*152 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!
*382 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our 10th cruise!


----------



## dizneeat

* 66 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 93 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 204 days until our 20th and 21st DCL cruise - b2b on the WISH 
 212 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea 
 366 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER *​


----------



## lizzyb

*78*


----------



## dizneeat

* 65 days until our river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 92 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med  
 **203 days until our 20th and 21st DCL cruise - b2b on the WISH** 
 **211 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **365 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## Jhondy

248 days until our 4 night on the Wish!!  I haven’t been on DCL in probably 10 years and back when they only had the Magic and the Wonder. It will be just me and my (then) 3 yo and this is her first cruise. DD loves everything disney! I’m so excited! Now I just need to get her potty trained before we go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

140


----------



## ChicosWife

42


----------



## TinkLoverSam

81 until 3 generations cruise to Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 64 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 71 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE *
* 91 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med  *
* 202 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
 205 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH *
* 210 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea *
* 364 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

139


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*80 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
146 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

** * 63 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 70 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **90 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med :woohoo**: *
* 201 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
 204 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH *
* **209 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **363 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## lizzyb

*76*


----------



## bobbiwoz

138


----------



## Calantha

*100!!!!!!*


----------



## thedon_duck

13


----------



## ThinkTink1

In 4 weeks aka 28 days from now I’ll be on cruise #20 on the beautiful Disney Fantasy!!


----------



## lizzyb

*75*


----------



## dizneeat

** * 62 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  69 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  **89 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med ** *
*  200 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  203 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH *
* **208 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **362 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*78 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
144 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

172 to pre-WDW Wish 

355 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## ChicosWife

38! We're in the 30's!!!


----------



## lizzyb

*73*


----------



## Dug720

171 to pre-WDW Wish 

354 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Metalfan

257 days until we go on our first ever cruise.  4 nights on the Wish


----------



## dizneeat

** * 60 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  67 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **87 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med ** 
 **198 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  201 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **206 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **360 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*76 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
142 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## DCSWO

186 until Norway (2nd try)


----------



## Dug720

170 to pre-WDW Wish 

353 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

133


----------



## dizneeat

** * 59 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  66 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **86 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med ** 
 **197 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  200 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **205 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **359 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## csgrkw

Exactly 200 days left until we get to experience the Disney Wish in it's inaugural season!  #Excited


----------



## ChicosWife

36


----------



## DLR70

27 days and 316 days.  Both on the Wonder! Woo hoo!


----------



## bcwife76

*145 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!
*375 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

75 days until a Wonder- ful cruise to Alaska with 3 generations!


----------



## mark nakamichi

I know this seems almost sacrilegious to say this but we have a NCL cruise on the Norwegian Bliss to Alaska from Seattle in 115 days.  Chose this over the Wonder due to the fact that we live 10 miles from the port and would not have to go to Canada with their Covid protocols to board the Wonder.
Love the Wonder so it was a hard decision especially after having just gotten off her on the Feb18 sailing from NOLA to Cozumel and Costa Maya.
Beyond that our next DCL sailing is the 9 night Southern Caribbean from Port Canaveral on the Fantasy in 140 days.


----------



## dizneeat

** * 59 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  66 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **86 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med**  
 **197 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  200 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **205 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **359 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## Dug720

169 to pre-WDW Wish 

352 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*71*


----------



## Calantha

95!


----------



## bobbiwoz

132


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*74 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
140 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

35


----------



## shoes99

273 Wish Merrytime BTB
276 Wish Merrytime BTB


----------



## DisneYE

1!!!!
Tomorrow is the big day for us - hopefully we'll get to board.
It's been 2 years since we've been on a cruise and we miss DCL - We're stoked 
But we're ready for what whatever life brings for us tomorrow. 
I've learned to appreciate each and every day the Sun comes up. Everything else is a bonus! - Tested negative and get to board? Awesome!... Tested + ? Road trip back home with cool places to visit! I'm grateful either way!


----------



## princesscinderella

mark nakamichi said:


> I know this seems almost sacrilegious to say this but we have a NCL cruise on the Norwegian Bliss to Alaska from Seattle in 115 days.  Chose this over the Wonder due to the fact that we live 10 miles from the port and would not have to go to Canada with their Covid protocols to board the Wonder.
> Love the Wonder so it was a hard decision especially after having just gotten off her on the Feb18 sailing from NOLA to Cozumel and Costa Maya.
> Beyond that our next DCL sailing is the 9 night Southern Caribbean from Port Canaveral on the Fantasy in 140 days.


We sailed the bliss on its 2nd Alaskan sailing when it debuted and it was amazing.  We had fun on the go carts and laser tag.  And the observation lounge was our favorite hangout.

PS - 44 days til we board the fantasy


----------



## JWG

298

302


----------



## Dug720

168 to pre-WDW Wish 

351 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## dizneeat

** * 58 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  65 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **85 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med ** 
 **196 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  199 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH:**woohoo: 
 **204 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **358 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## lizzyb

*70*


----------



## CaseyCruiser

62


----------



## dizneeat

** * 57 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  64 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **84 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **195 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  198 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **203 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **357 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## Dug720

167 to pre-WDW Wish 

350 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## suedon70

47 days until 3-Night Dream Concierge! Woohoo!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*72 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
138 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*69*


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## CaseyCruiser

60


----------



## dizneeat

** * 56 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  63 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **83 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **194 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  197 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **202 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **356 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## Dug720

166 to pre-WDW Wish 

349 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*67*


----------



## jenpink

60 days until I'm back on the Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## mmouse37

30 days to April 7 Magic out of Miami....but tonight would have been my 30 day check in and the system will be down until the 9th...oh well!

MJ


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*70 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
136 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

70 Days until a WONDERful cruise with 3 generations to Alaska!


----------



## LambertLion

3!!! First B2B and concierge! Just hoping and praying for the test results to be good!


----------



## Dug720

165 to pre-WDW Wish 

348 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

127


----------



## Dug720

163 to pre-WDW Wish 

346 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## lizzyb

*65*


----------



## dizneeat

** * 53 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  60 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **80 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **191 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  194 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **199 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **353 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## dizneeat

** * 52 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  59 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **79 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **190 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  193 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **198 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **352 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## Dug720

162 to pre-WDW Wish 

345 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

125


----------



## ChicosWife

28! We're in the twenties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

161 to pre-WDW Wish 

344 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*63*


----------



## bobbiwoz

124


----------



## Calantha

86 to Alaska!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 51 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  **58 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 78 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **189 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
  **192 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **197 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **351 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## princesscinderella

35 days  and I’m checking multiple times a day to see if our cabin has been assigned yet.


----------



## kps7795

I feel like Jean Val Jean...ONE DAY MORE!!!  Our first cruise on the Fantasy.


----------



## ChicosWife

27!


----------



## Zach197

423 days -_-


----------



## Castillo Mom

I have to pending cruises booked, but it's 238 for the next one coming up which will be this November!  Technically 240, but we're spending two days in San Diego before hopping on the Wonder for our cruise to Cabo.  Can't wait!


----------



## Dug720

160 to pre-WDW Wish (There is a chance this may change to something much sooner to surprise my parents on the cruise they moved their one planned over my dad's birthday to...but I don't want to make the move until I have approval from my sister to do it. She can be weird about that if she already has an idea of what she wants to do with them. Sisters. LOL.)

343 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*62*


----------



## ThinkTink1

2 weeks from today! 7 night Western Fantasy!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 50 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  57 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **77 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **188 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  191 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **196 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **350 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## MommyCMickey

*274!!! Wish Merrytime!!*


----------



## JCinMN

19 days until the Dream! Time to start packing!


----------



## bcwife76

*135 days* until we head to Alaska again on the Wonder!
*365 days* (hey look at that, a year today!) til we are back on the Wonder for spring break 2023!


----------



## Dug720

159 to pre-WDW Wish (There is a chance this may change to something much sooner to cruise with my parents on the cruise they moved their one planned over my dad's birthday to... Still TBD. I'm going to talk with my dad about it today rather than surprise them (don't want to create a medical issue on the first day!) - and if they are cool, make it clear it is then up to the principal to approve the days, which will be max 48 hours (if they do not respond within 48 hours of the email the days are automatically approved - and they cannot NOT approve them unless there is a "compelling reason" which basically means enough people requested that same time off that it would be unsafe), and THEN I can make the change.)

342 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## n2mm

41 days.  April 23rd.  This is a do-over for my daughter & family.  We went on the February 23rd cruise, but they had to cancel due to covid concerns.  We booked this Vgt for them and ourselves.  Fingers crossed that they make it this time. They are all feeling optimistic this time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## dizneeat

** * 49 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  56 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **76 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **187 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  190 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **195 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea:**woohoo: 
 **349 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER:**woohoo: *
​


----------



## HeatherLassell

*68*!  I wish I could speed up time a little bit!  I need this cruise so bad.


----------



## Dug720

158 to pre-WDW Wish (Step one is done - the parents are on board with it. I've filled out my vacation request form - hopefully will hear today...she has until 5:07pm on Tuesday to reject or it is automatically considered approved per the arbitrator's guidelines. I have all my info that will go to school with me today if I hear back approved so my TA can get the jump on it. Right now there is an available cabin directly across a cut-through from my parents, or a couple a little down the hall. So we'll see!! Fingers crossed!!)

341 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

HeatherLassell said:


> *68*!  I wish I could speed up time a little bit!  I need this cruise so bad.


I don't like your countdown because I think you get on when I get off! lol


*60 more days!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

121


----------



## dizneeat

** * 48 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  55 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **75 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **186 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  189 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **194 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **348 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## HeatherLassell

lizzyb said:


> I don't like your countdown because I think you get on when I get off! lol
> 
> 
> *60 more days!*


haha I guess that's true!

67 days!   Keep a spot warm for me ok?


----------



## ChicosWife

24!!! Only three more weekends left!!!!!!!


----------



## ichoose2believe

293


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*63 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
129 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

62 days until a WONDERful cruise with 3 generations to Alaska


----------



## dizneeat

** * 47 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  54 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **74 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **185 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  188 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **193 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **347 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *
​


----------



## Dug720

157 to pre-WDW Wish (Still waiting to hear from the principal. If I don't by 5:07pm tonight it's automatically granted. I wish she would just respond so I could finalize plans - but she is notoriously bad at replying in her head and not actually in email. And yes, I know most people would go ahead and do it under the assumption that a "no" would be immediate, but I'm just superstitious enough that if I send the email to my TA even at 5:00pm tonight the answer will come in at 5:06 and I'll have to call my TA and say "Don't do it!" - so until I have the go from her OR we hit 5:07pm tonight this count remains.)

340 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

120  Dream Family cruise

125  DVC Wish cruise


----------



## lizzyb

59


----------



## HeatherLassell

lizzyb said:


> 59




66

and just for a laugh cause they're so far away:

286 & 299 (b2b on the Wish)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 157 to pre-WDW Wish (Still waiting to hear from the principal. If I don't by 5:07pm tonight it's automatically granted. I wish she would just respond so I could finalize plans - but she is notoriously bad at replying in her head and not actually in email. And yes, I know most people would go ahead and do it under the assumption that a "no" would be immediate, but I'm just superstitious enough that if I send the email to my TA even at 5:00pm tonight the answer will come in at 5:06 and I'll have to call my TA and say "Don't do it!" - so until I have the go from her OR we hit 5:07pm tonight this count remains.)
> 
> 340 days to Dream MDAS


I'll be thinking about you at 5:07 EDT


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> I'll be thinking about you at 5:07 EDT



Thanks!! Hopefully I will be able to change to the cruise my parents are on - the one they were going to take in January before they moved it. It’s to hep celebrate my dad’s 80th birthday!


----------



## Dug720

Update!!!!

62 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

340 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Dug720

61 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! (And I stopped at a LabQ van yesterday just to see if I’m still shedding virus from January and nope! Negative! I’m going to test once a week since I’m still teaching so if I pop a positive now I can get a 90-day note as my initial 90 days ends April 2.)

339 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*61 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
127 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*58*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 61 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! (And I stopped at a LabQ van yesterday just to see if I’m still shedding virus from January and nope! Negative! I’m going to test once a week since I’m still teaching so if I pop a positive now I can get a 90-day note as my initial 90 days ends April 2.)
> 
> 339 days to Dream MDAS


Wonderful news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

119


----------



## ChicosWife

22


----------



## Dug720

60 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

338 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## dizneeat

** * 45 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  52 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **72 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **183 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  186 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **191 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **345 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## bobbiwoz

118


----------



## HeatherLassell

Dug720 said:


> 62 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!


Yay Congrats!


----------



## bcwife76

*130 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!!!
*360 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*60 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise    ... another one bites the dust ...  
*One down and two months to go.
*126 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

21! Three weeks and a !!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

59 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

59 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

337 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*56*


----------



## bobbiwoz

117


----------



## Clevelandbruce

3. Our 12th, our daughter's third (first since she was a teen), her husband's first and ....drum roll....our granddaughter's first (she is 9).


----------



## dizneeat

** * 44 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  51 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **71 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **182 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  185 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **190 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **344 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## HeatherLassell

*63* days till 7 Night Western Caribbean on the Fantasy
*293* days till 3 night Bahamas on the Wish
*296* days till 4 night Bahamas on the Wish


----------



## ChicosWife

20


----------



## lizzyb

*55*


----------



## Dug720

58 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

336 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*58 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise 
124 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## dizneeat

** * 43 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  50 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **70 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **181 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  184 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **189 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **343 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** *​


----------



## shoes99

257 Wish BTB Merrytime 
260 Wish BTB Merrytime


----------



## tlprice

85 to Alaska (I think this is the closest we have gotten to Alaska having been trying since 2019)
132 to Northern Europe (this will get cancelled when I can get through the phone lines.  I wish we could do it, but with what Russia is doing, it's not going to happen.  Maybe we'll switch to Southern Caribbean.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

115


----------



## Dug720

57 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

335 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## dizneeat

** * 42 days until the first of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
  49 days until the second of our b2b river cruises on the VIVA ONE 
 **69 days until our 19th DCL cruise - MAGIC in the Med** 
 **180 days until our 20th DCL and first of our b2b cruises on the WISH 
  183 days until our 21st DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH** 
 **188 days until our 22nd DCL cruise - a FANTASY at sea** 
 **342 days until our 23rd DCL cruise - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the WONDER** * ​


----------



## lizzyb

*53*


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## Dug720

56 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

334 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Dug720

55 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

333 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## HeatherLassell

59 days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
289 till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
292 till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

113


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*55 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
121 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*   ...another one bites the dust ...     one month down and 4 months to go


----------



## n2mm

31.  Online checkin tonight! 7 night fantasy WC


----------



## lizzyb

*51*


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## Dug720

54 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

332 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## ChicosWife

15


----------



## lizzyb

*50*


----------



## Trera

130 days until our B2B on the Wish. Just sent our list of wants to concierge at midnight and keeping our fingers crossed for a cabana.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*53 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
119 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*57* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*287* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*290* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## ChicosWife

Two weeks and a sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

53 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

331 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

110


----------



## Dug720

52 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

330 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Calantha

72 to Alaska, then 110 days to:
7-day Fantasy (182), then 114 days to:
Wish (296)!


----------



## ChicosWife

13!


----------



## bcwife76

*122 days* until Alaska on the Wonder!
*352 days* until spring break on the Wonder to Baja!


----------



## shoes99

128 WDWRADIO group cruise on the Wish
251 Wish Merrytime BTB
254 Wish Merrytime group cruise with WDWRADIO


----------



## lizzyb

48


----------



## Dug720

51 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

329 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## ThinkTink1

TODAY!! Just sitting waiting for the staterooms to open up!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*55* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*285* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*288* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## Dug720

50 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

328 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*50 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
113 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## DLR70

3 days!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 50 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!


Hey, I'm on the Dream in 50 days.............


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Hey, I'm on the Dream in 50 days.............



I just noticed that. I'm not with the podcast group though.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

That's OK, we are free to mingle about the ship.  Can't wait to finally meet you.


----------



## tlprice

77 to Alaska (I'm getting a good feeling that I might finally get there!)
179 to Halloween on the Wish (waited on hold for 129 minutes yesterday to switch half of my Northern Europe cruise to this and refund the other half)


----------



## ichoose2believe

280... that seems like so far away but I know it will pass quickly.


----------



## n2mm

27 until our next cruise.  4/23/22  checked in this week.  Now waiting for a room assignment.  (Actually 2 rooms)


----------



## TinkLoverSam

49 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska


----------



## lizzyb

*46*


----------



## n2mm

26


----------



## bobbiwoz

107


----------



## HeatherLassell

*53* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*283* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*286* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

49 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

327 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## Dug720

48 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

326 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## HeatherLassell

lizzyb said:


> *46*



I just noticed your siggy!  My middle son is also named Braden (just no y) and he's also 18!


----------



## ChicosWife

SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## lizzyb

*44*


----------



## Dug720

47 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

325 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*47 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
110 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

104🛳


----------



## HeatherLassell

*50* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*280* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*283* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

45 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

323 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

103🛳


----------



## lizzyb

*42*


----------



## n2mm

*22*


----------



## ChicosWife

6 days and a sleep and I can't concentrate! LOL


----------



## princesscinderella

14 days!  Did my inspire uploading today


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*45 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
108 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

*115 days* until Alaska on the Wonder!
*345 days* until Baja on the Wonder!

Cannot WAIT to finally be back on board a Disney ship!


----------



## bobbiwoz

102🛳


----------



## Dug720

44 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

322 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*41*


----------



## n2mm

*21

3 weeks from today.  Hopefully getting my grand-girls back on the ship!  I’m so excited for them.  *


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*44 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
107 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## n2mm

*20 days left *


----------



## jlynch924

40 days till we start what would have been our Grand Slam, but now with Wish coming, there’s more fun to explore!


----------



## Dug720

43 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

321 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

101🛳


----------



## lizzyb

*40*


----------



## Dug720

Since I'm almost at the 6-week mark (AND the messed up subways with construction kept me home from church this morning), I decided to check on a few things I haven't worn in over 2 years (my last cruise). Like bathing suits.

While a couple (that were questionable anyway) were no-gos, I have three that will still work (neither too worn or too small)!! Happiness is not having to buy new swimsuits!!


----------



## tidefan

84 days and 10 hours (assuming the Magic actually makes it to Europe!)


----------



## tlprice

70 until Alaska
172 until Halloween on the WISH


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> 101🛳


Happy Dalmatian day!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Since I'm almost at the 6-week mark (AND the messed up subways with construction kept me home from church this morning), I decided to check on a few things I haven't worn in over 2 years (my last cruise). Like bathing suits.
> 
> While a couple (that were questionable anyway) were no-gos, I have three that will still work (neither too worn or too small)!! Happiness is not having to buy new swimsuits!!


I haven't yet.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> I haven't yet.



I figured better to figure out now if I needed to get a new one!


----------



## n2mm

ChicosWife said:


> 6 days and a sleep and I can't concentrate! LOL
> View attachment 659214



when did you get your luggage tags?  We’re 19 days away and wondering the timeline.


----------



## n2mm

princesscinderella said:


> 14 days!  Did my inspire uploading today



when did you get your luggage tags, or did you.


----------



## Dug720

42 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

320 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## princesscinderella

n2mm said:


> when did you get your luggage tags, or did you.


I haven’t been home in 5 days because I’m chaperoning a high school robotics trip so I’m not sure if they have arrived yet.  Hopefully I get home late tonight (our flight was canceled yesterday) and I’ll let you know if they arrived.


----------



## bobbiwoz

100🛳


----------



## bobbiwoz

princesscinderella said:


> I haven’t been home in 5 days because I’m chaperoning a high school robotics trip so I’m not sure if they have arrived yet.  Hopefully I get home late tonight (our flight was canceled yesterday) and I’ll let you know if they arrived.


Oh my, how was that experience with high school students??

We were cancelled yesterday…heading out at 8 PM tonight.


----------



## princesscinderella

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my, how was that experience with high school students??
> 
> We were cancelled yesterday…heading out at 8 PM tonight.


They are a great group of kids so it’s been very easy, we are in NOLA and trying to get back to FLL.  It’s the final 4 basketball tournament here too so it was a bit crazy with the logistics to add an extra day because the hotels are either booked solid or crazy expensive.  We had to consolidate from 10 rooms down to 5 at our hotel we were staying at so the kids are now 4 to a room than 2.  Out flight shows as on time this evening at 8 also so  we make it out tonight.  We didn’t get to do much sightseeing here so we took advantage and took the kids to the ww2 museum yesterday.  They were not impressed with bourbon street and with the crowds we decided not to head to the historic district again today while waiting for our flight.  We Are just going to hang around the hotel and head to the airport early since there’s so many food and shops for the kids to explore and grab a souvenir.  Hopefully they will do some homework too to catch up since they are missing an additional day of school.


----------



## ChicosWife

n2mm said:


> when did you get your luggage tags?  We’re 19 days away and wondering the timeline.


Actually, now that you say this, we have yet to receive our luggage tags!


----------



## ChicosWife

n2mm said:


> when did you get your luggage tags, or did you.



We haven't received ours yet.


----------



## ChicosWife

3 days and no luggage tags BUT Safe Passage has cleared us for arrival, including my 90-day exemption!


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 130 days until our B2B on the Wish. Just sent our list of wants to concierge at midnight and keeping our fingers crossed for a cabana.


119 days until our B2B on the Wish.

We are confirmed for a cabana on the first cruise. Waiting in hopes that we get one on our second cruise as well. It is definitely our happy place.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*42 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
105 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jlynch924

39 days!


----------



## n2mm

19 days.  Thrilled today to get our Vgt cabin assignment.  Got connecting cabins 4B.


----------



## lizzyb

*38*


----------



## bobbiwoz

99🛳


----------



## HeatherLassell

*45* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*275 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*278* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

41 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

319 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## TinkLoverSam

40 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## esc2476

129 Days - Western Caribbean on the Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

98🛳


----------



## n2mm

17 days


----------



## Dug720

40 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

318 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*37*


----------



## lopo1974

120 and 123 for the Wish!!!


----------



## Calantha

Love seeing all the low numbers!
Exactly 60 days to Alaska!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

29


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*40 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
103 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

One more day and a sleep!


----------



## bobbiwoz

97🛳


----------



## Dug720

39 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

317 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## Dug720

38 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

316 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*35*


----------



## bobbiwoz

96🛳


----------



## lizzyb

*34*


----------



## Dug720

37 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

315 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*37 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
100 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bbn1122

166 Days to Our 3 night on The Wish!!! Can’t wait.


----------



## bobbiwoz

94🛳


----------



## Dug720

36 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

314 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*36 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
99 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bcwife76

106 days until Alaska! Gold booking tonight for our activities, etc


----------



## Drewsdad

41 days till the Magic sails


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

15 days until first post-shutdown cruise on the Dream! 

166 days until family concierge cruise and original 4 ship grand slam on the Wonder!


----------



## oopsi.daisies

196 days

5 night western Caribbean out of Miami

This was supposed to be celebrating my husbands birthday and our 10th anniversary, but my husband passed away a few months ago. So I’m going to go and celebrate his memory with my daughter


----------



## margievis

12 days till I’m on the Fantasy for 7 nights!


----------



## lizzyb

*32*


----------



## bobbiwoz

93


----------



## BWV Dreamin

28!!


----------



## suedon70

10 days!!! OMG can't wait!


----------



## Dug720

35 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

313 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## HeatherLassell

*39* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!
*269 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*272* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## Dug720

34 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

312 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## bobbiwoz

92

Smilies are back!


----------



## lizzyb

*31*


----------



## Sugarshock

lizzyb said:


> *31*


31 as well!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*34 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
97 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

33 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## JohnGaston

73 To Alaska!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*38* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise!  (8 days till check-in!!)
*268 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*271* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## natandscott

10 more days!


----------



## lizzyb

*30*


----------



## bobbiwoz

91


----------



## Dug720

33 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

311 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## HeatherLassell

*37* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (7 days till check-in!!)
*267 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*270* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*29*

Check in is done. That was not fun. Disney really needs to fix their system glitches.


----------



## bobbiwoz

90


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## bobbiwoz

89


----------



## Dug720

31 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!!

309 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## lizzyb

*28*


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 119 days until our B2B on the Wish.
> 
> We are confirmed for a cabana on the first cruise. Waiting in hopes that we get one on our second cruise as well. It is definitely our happy place.


108 days until our B2B on the Wish.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*31 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
97 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Calantha

51 to Alaska!


----------



## HeatherLassell

35 days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (5 days till check-in!!)
*265 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*268* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## bcwife76

*101 days* until our 3rd cruise to Alaska - it's Dalmatian Day!!
*331 days* until the Wonder to Baja for spring break 2023!


----------



## princesscinderella

We sail tomorrow!!!! So excited


----------



## jlynch924

28!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

30 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I keep checking for my room number as we are VGT. No number yet! 24 days to go!


----------



## M23F5

240 days until my daughters sweet sixteen cruise on the Wish! Can’t wait!


----------



## Dug720

30 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! Just checked in for myself (my parents never sent me their stuff). I got Boarding Group 6! WHEE!!!!

308 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Akck

30 days to the Dream Podcast Cruise. Just checked in and ready to go!

168 days to the Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise.


----------



## jenpink

20 days until I'm back on the Wonder.  15 days until we're at Aulani


----------



## bobbiwoz

88


----------



## lizzyb

*27*


----------



## DisneyDadWV

Checked in last night for the Podcast cruise. Sadly, we had already booked with our long time travel agent before we knew this was the Podcast cruise, but we hope to see some of the cast of characters around the ship to at least say hi. We got a 10:45 PAT and boarding group 7!!! We all can't wait since this is our first cruise ever!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*29 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise     Check-in Completed    
96 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

29 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska. Checked in last night and got 10:15-10:30 arrival and boarding group 3


----------



## HeatherLassell

34 days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (4 days till check-in!!)
*264 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*267* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## n2mm

7

this time next Saturday if all goes well!  I’m more excited that my granddaughters are finally cruising again.  Their last cruise was September 2019, and missed castaway again (twice for them).  they are 14 & 17. This will be cruise #9 for each Of them.


----------



## Dug720

Finally got my parents checked in (they insisted on finding the pictures they had submitted when they checked in for this for January before changing the cruise to May rather than just taking new pictures and texting them to me) - their PAT is an hour after mine and they have Boarding Group 13, but we got it done. Mom said that's fine - we will meet up on the ship. We are in the same muster station, so that's good! (My room is 3 doors down from theirs, but you never know where the cut off is.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

87


----------



## lizzyb

*26*


----------



## bcwife76

99 days to Alaska! Double digit day! That's the good news. The bad news? Our 13yr old DD just tested positive today  And as you can see by the countdown, can't get the 90 day recovery letter. Sigh. Thankfully she's fully vaxxed and boosted so her symptoms are a mild cold so far.


----------



## Dug720

29 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! 

307 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## shoes99

105 Wish WDWRADIO Group Cruise Inaugural 
228 Wish BTB Merrytime
231 Wish BTB Merrytime WDWRADIO Group Cruise


----------



## HeatherLassell

Drewsdad said:


> View attachment 663086


We're totally on the same cruise!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*33* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (3 days till check-in!!)
*263 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*266* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## n2mm

5  days

luggage tags are showing delivery for today.  Didn’t think they would arrive in time.  We leave Wednesday am


----------



## bobbiwoz

86


----------



## Drewsdad

HeatherLassell said:


> We're totally on the same cruise!


Let Europe beware!  Going to have a fantastic time…


----------



## lizzyb

*25*


----------



## Dug720

28 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! 

306 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## HeatherLassell

*32* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (2 days till check-in!!)
*262 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*265* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## HeatherLassell

Drewsdad said:


> Let Europe beware!  Going to have a fantastic time…


Oh maybe not lol We're sadly only going Western Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*28 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise 
94 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jlynch924

25 days!


----------



## RangerPooh

174 days until our first Disney cruise.


----------



## HeatherLassell

RangerPooh said:


> 174 days until our first Disney cruise.


Ooh you're gonna love it I hope!  Which ship are you sailing?


----------



## donnaV

20 days and 4 hours till our 5th cruise and we just received our VGT room assigment! yeah...


----------



## Dug720

27 days to the Dream with my parents for a belated 80th birthday celebration for my dad!! 

305 days to Dream MDAS


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## bobbiwoz

85


----------



## CaseyCruiser

16


----------



## HeatherLassell

*31* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (TOMORROW at midnight (11pm cst) is check-in!!)
*261 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*264* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*23*


----------



## bobbiwoz

84


----------



## Twinkbelle

2 days until I set foot on the dream and will be making my first ever trip to castaway! Beyond excited


----------



## jlynch924

23 days until we are on the Fantasy and loving life!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*30 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (TODAY IS CHECK IN!!!)
*260 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*263* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*26 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
92 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## ChicosWife

219


----------



## MICHAELB1

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


I believe I am leaving in 225 days.


----------



## c.shaffer4808

29 days till my first 3-night Disney Dream cruise!!!!


----------



## Sarco11

In 23 days will be sipping some bubbly with my BFF on the Dream!


----------



## lizzyb

*22*


----------



## bobbiwoz

83


----------



## Dug720

25 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

303 days to MDAS on the Dream!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*25 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
91 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*29 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*259 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*262* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## jenpink

15 days until we're back on the Wonder.  10 days until we arrive at Aulani


----------



## lizzyb

*21*


----------



## bobbiwoz

82


----------



## Dug720

24 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

302 days to MDAS on the Dream!


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## DCSWO




----------



## HeatherLassell

*28 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*258 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*261* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*24 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
90 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise    *...another one bites the dust ...*  *one month down and three months to go


----------



## TinkLoverSam




----------



## go oilers go

21 days till we’re back on the Fantasy


----------



## shananigans

34 days to our fourth cruise - Dream
180 days to our fifth cruise - Dream
265 days to our sixth cruise - Wonder
343 days to our seventh cruise - Fantasy

Sailed on the Magic in 2006 - had a hiatus from sailing, then sailed Oct 2021 on the Dream. March 2022 on the Fantasy. Just need to sail on the Wish! But I’ve been asked to reign in the reservations for a bit! I can’t imagine why …


----------



## Donna3271

105 Days to Fantasy Eastern
181 Days to Magic Bermuda


----------



## tlprice

51 days to Alaska
153 days to Halloween on the Wish (taking my nephew on his first cruise!)


----------



## n2mm

0

today’s the day!


----------



## randumb0

n2mm said:


> 0
> 
> today’s the day!


Have fun!


----------



## Sugarshock

20!!


----------



## lizzyb

*20*


----------



## Dug720

22 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

301 days to MDAS on the Dream!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*23 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
89 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

B2B Disney Wish, 239 days.
We'll have been all Five Disney Ships!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

81


----------



## HeatherLassell

*27 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*257 *till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*260* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## n2mm

We’re on the Fantasy and at 4:30 there is a Sail Away party.


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## bcwife76

*93 days* until our WONDERful Alaskan cruise!!
*323 days* until Baja for spring break!


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> We’re on the Fantasy and at 4:30 there is a Sail Away party.


Happy to hear that!


----------



## Sarco11

20 days until BFF cruise on the Dream

188 days until DD's 12th Birthday Cruise on the Wish

264 days until my mom's 75th Birthday Cruise on the Dream with DD and niece


----------



## lizzyb

*19*


----------



## bobbiwoz

80


----------



## HeatherLassell

*26 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*256* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*259* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

22 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! (I got overly excited yesterday.)

300 days to MDAS on the Dream!


----------



## AquaDame

81 days until our Maiden Voyage on the Wish!


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> 22 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! (I got overly excited yesterday.)


Yes, you were ....Cue up the Pointer Sisters .......   

*22 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
88 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

21 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

299 days to MDAS on the Dream!


----------



## lizzyb

*18*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 22 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! (I got overly excited yesterday.)
> 
> 300 days to MDAS on the Dream!


I’m excited for you too!  That’s a special birthday you will be celebrating for your dad!


----------



## bobbiwoz

79


----------



## Trera

Trera said:


> 108 days until our B2B on the Wish.


98 days until our B2B on the Wish.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

3 weeks from today 3 generations will be boarding a WONDERful cruise to Alaska


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## HeatherLassell

*25 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*255* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*258* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*21 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
87 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Dug720

20 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

29 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## lizzyb

*17*


----------



## jenpink

10 days until we're back on the Wonder.  5 days until we're at Aulani.


----------



## bobbiwoz

78


----------



## petitesuite

201 Days for the Disney Wish.  Our Second Cruise, first was last year on the Dream.....


----------



## HeatherLassell

*24* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*254* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*257* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*16*


----------



## bobbiwoz

77


----------



## Dug720

19 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

297 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!) ((Oops - left off that ones place number yesterday))


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*19 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
85 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*23* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*253* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*256* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Calantha

39 days to Alaska (2nd try)!
149 to the Caribbean (3rd try)!
263 to Wish (1st try!)


----------



## lizzyb

*15*


----------



## Dug720

18 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! (Thankfully my friend having a cookout on Saturday understood when I bailed to stay safe - odds are high that some people there were at a swim session on Monday where someone tested positive and this close to the cruise I'd rather not take the chance.)

296 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

76


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## HeatherLassell

*22* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*252* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*255* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Stefy

129, still a ways to go but it'll be here before I know it


----------



## TinkLoverSam




----------



## Dug720

17 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! 

295 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

75


----------



## lizzyb

*14*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*21* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*185* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*251* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*254* till 2/2 Disney Wish

*Edit: OMG added another cruise!  Trying to make up for having not cruised since July 2019!*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*17 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
83 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jlynch924

14 days! Just got all of my party approved through Safe Passage. Squeeee!


----------



## Dug720

16 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

294 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## lizzyb

*13*


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*16 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
82 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## bcwife76

86 days until we head back to Alaska on the Wonder!
316 days until a WONDER-ful spring break in Baja!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

16 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## Dug720

15 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

293 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## lizzyb

12


----------



## bobbiwoz

73


----------



## Disney1fan2002

8 WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*15 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise ...   Safe Passage Documents are all submitted  
81 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Calantha

35 to Alaska!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

15 days until 3 generations take a a WONDERful cruise to Alaska. Safe passage info submitted for the adults and 6yo. Now to get approved and test the 2yo in 12 days


----------



## Dug720

14 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

292 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## lizzyb

*11*


----------



## bobbiwoz

72


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

90

then 272 til B2B on the Wish 

Booking today for double dip on the Magic


----------



## Calantha

Cruzin’Sisters said:


> Booking today for double dip on the Magic


Yes, we're booking our replacement for our family trip today. But, I'm not going to add it to my counters until after we get back from Alaska.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Calantha said:


> Yes, we're booking our replacement for our family trip today. But, I'm not going to add it to my counters until after we get back from Alaska.


We too are booking today and will wait to add that counter too!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*18 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*181* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*248* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*251* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

Dug720 said:


> 14 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!
> 
> 292 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)



Cleared to Sail on Safe Passage!

Now to stay safe for 14 days!! (Well, for more than that preferably. But at minimum!)

(Edited to clarify cleared on Safe Passage.)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Cleared to Sail!!
> 
> Now to stay safe for 14 days!! (Well, for more than that preferably. But at minimum!)


Have you received your Safe Passage clearance yet?  Wonder how long it takes for the vacc card approval?


----------



## Sugarshock

Cruising Engineer said:


> Have you received your Safe Passage clearance yet?  Wonder how long it takes for the vacc card approval?


It only took a few hours when I did it last week


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Sugarshock said:


> It only took a few hours when I did it last week


I completed the Safe Passage data and attachments yesterday morning.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> Have you received your Safe Passage clearance yet?  Wonder how long it takes for the vacc card approval?



Yes. That's what I meant with "Cleared to Sail" - Safe Passage. My ID docs were still under review on DCL's site.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> I completed the Safe Passage data and attachments yesterday morning.



I did mine right at 7 yesterday and it came through about 2pm this afternoon.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Sugarshock said:


> It only took a few hours when I did it last week


@Dug720 :
UPDATE: Just received the Safe Passage "Clear to Arrive" email.   
Does this need to be printed out and taken to the pre-arrival?


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> @Dug720 :
> UPDATE: Just received the Safe Passage "Clear to Arrive" email.
> Does this need to be printed out and taken to the pre-arrival?



I don't know. I hope not since I don't have a printer. I'd think showing the status on your phone would suffice.


----------



## Akck

Cruising Engineer said:


> @Dug720 :
> UPDATE: Just received the Safe Passage "Clear to Arrive" email.
> Does this need to be printed out and taken to the pre-arrival?



For our December cruise, all they looked at was our port arrival form. I’m fairly certain an electronic form of it would suffice. I did have both printed out.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

17 days to go!


----------



## lizzyb

*10*


----------



## Disney_Alli

13 Days!!! Getting so close to the single digit dance!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*17 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*180* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*247* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*250* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## jlynch924

*10!!* Starting to get stuff set aside that needs to be packed. Am I the only one who thinks of timing as "I don't want to wear this today so it's clean for the cruise"?


----------



## bobbiwoz

71


----------



## Sugarshock

jlynch924 said:


> *10!!* Starting to get stuff set aside that needs to be packed. Am I the only one who thinks of timing as "I don't want to wear this today so it's clean for the cruise"?


We're on the same sailing and I'm in the same boat (pun intended lol)


----------



## Dug720

13 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! I packed everything but toiletries and other last-minute things yesterday!!

291 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## Akck

12 days and some hours until the Dream Podcast Cruise.

150 days and some hours until the Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas Cruise.

We got our luggage tags today. Still waiting on the DU gift basket.


----------



## lizzyb

*9*


----------



## Dug720

12 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! 

290 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

70


----------



## jlynch924

SINGLE DIGITS! 9 days! Completed magnets, daughter is working on tagging FEs, house/pet sitter confirmed, suitcases are sitting there looking at me, and I have a pile of "stuff I need to take".


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*12 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
78 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Calantha

Here we go:
32 to Alaska
142 to HOTHS
256 to 4-night Wish
And....365 days 12 hrs and 47 minutes to our GRAND SLAM on the Magic.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*16 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*179* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*246* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*249* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## TinkLoverSam

12 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## lizzyb

*8*


----------



## Dug720

11 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday!

289 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## HeatherLassell

*15 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY my girl! (May 5) <3
178* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*245* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*248* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## bcwife76

*81 days* until we are back to Alaska on the Wonder!
*311 days* until the Wonder to Baja!
*460 days* until our 11 night Europe cruise, first Platinum cruise! First time on the Dream!!


----------



## lizzyb

*7*


----------



## bobbiwoz

68


----------



## Dug720

10 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! The PCR test I took yesterday (so that if it were to be positive I'd just qualify for the 90-day recovered since you count from the test day) was NEGATIVE, so now I just have to stay clean for the next 10 days!!

288 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## Calantha

30 days! ready for midnight check in tonight.


----------



## jenpink

0.  We board the Wonder today!!!


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## HeatherLassell

*14 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) 
*177* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*244* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*247* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## jlynch924

7 days! I'm getting anxiety reading about people who are testing positive for COVID and having to cancel. I'm just over here trying to stay healthy and well, and sending vibes that hubs and DD do the same. We need a bubble.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenpink said:


> 0.  We board the Wonder today!!!


That’s Great!

Enjoy!


----------



## JohnGaston

Alaska! 51


----------



## BrokeMack

128 until the Wish. 

478 until Alaska.


----------



## bobbiwoz

67


----------



## Dug720

9 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! 

287 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*9 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise     Single Digit Dance    
  Proposal for dissertation is in for review   
Now, I start packing and getting the door magnet assembled.

75 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## lizzyb

*6*


----------



## Dug720

8 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! 

286 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## Sugarshock

5!!! It’s getting real!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*12 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*175* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*242* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*245* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## lizzyb

5


----------



## lizzyb

*4*


----------



## Dug720

7 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! ONE WEEK!!!!

285 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

65


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## HeatherLassell

*11 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*174* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*241* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*244* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## jlynch924

4! Home stretch! Woohooo!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

One week until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska! Now to get our embarkation shirts made! Good thing I’m working from home today and have my Cricut here!


----------



## rubyeskimo

465 till our first Disney Cruise; literally booked yesterday and already so excited!


----------



## bobbiwoz

64


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## Sugarshock

3!!!


----------



## Dug720

6 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! ONE WEEK!!!!

284 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*6 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
Nearly all packed and door magnet assembled.

72 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*10 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)
*173* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*240* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*243* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## lizzyb

*3*


----------



## jomik1

45 Days!!


----------



## bayri

158 days for our recently booked 2nd cruise!


----------



## Sugarshock

2!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

5 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! ONE WEEK!!!!

283 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## lizzyb

*2*


----------



## M23F5

214 days until we celebrate my daughter’s sweet sixteen on the Wish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

63


----------



## Drewsdad

single digit countdown


----------



## TinkLoverSam

5 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska! Embarkation shirts are done, now to get packed as we leave for Vancouver in 3 days


----------



## HeatherLassell

*9 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!)  *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
172* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*239* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*242* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*5 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise
71 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## jlynch924

I'm with LizzyB and SugarShock... 2!! 
And while I know it doesn't really matter because they clear you at the port, I got that wonderful ALL CLEAR email for check-in and am no longer pending. And I felt elated!


----------



## AFC_Fan

TinkLoverSam said:


> 5 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska! Embarkation shirts are done, now to get packed as we leave for Vancouver in 3 days


We're on that same cruise later this year. Have a fantastic time! 

Any tips on places to get door magnets or special shirts?


----------



## AFC_Fan

Also we're excited for our first Disney cruise later this fall.

3 months 3 weeks and some change.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

AFC_Fan said:


> We're on that same cruise later this year. Have a fantastic time!
> 
> Any tips on places to get door magnets or special shirts?


I made my own magnets for cruises past (haven't had time this year) and I made my own shirts as well (yay cricut!) but you can check etsy for both magnets and shirts. Some designers will have designs you can print on either cardstock and laminate and then add magnets or you can print on magnet paper if you can find it. Shirts you may also be able to purchase just the iron on design and add them to the shirts yourself or you can find them ready-made.


----------



## Calantha

25 days! 
So excited for everyone who’s going in less than a week!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

TinkLoverSam said:


> I made my own magnets for cruises past (haven't had time this year) and I made my own shirts as well (yay cricut!) but you can check etsy for both magnets and shirts. Some designers will have designs you can print on either cardstock and laminate and then add magnets or you can print on magnet paper if you can find it. Shirts you may also be able to purchase just the iron on design and add them to the shirts yourself or you can find them ready-made.


Your shirts are cute.  I just got a Cricut Explore Air 2.  Haven't tried it yet and time is running out.


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> I just got a Cricut Explore Air 2


Too much fun...


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Cruising Engineer said:


> Your shirts are cute.  I just got a Cricut Explore Air 2.  Haven't tried it yet and time is running out.


That’s what I have! I’ve made personalized shirts for just about every celebration since I got it!


----------



## lizzyb

*1*


----------



## Dug720

4 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! My mom is cleared - we had to resubmit my dad's picture because when I did it I didn't notice it was the photo submitted for his passport. Mine is still pending review. Maybe they go in booking order?

282 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## lizzyb

Dug720 said:


> 4 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! My mom is cleared - we had to resubmit my dad's picture because when I did it I didn't notice it was the photo submitted for his passport. Mine is still pending review. Maybe they go in booking order?
> 
> 282 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


We are sailing on Saturday and still haven’t been cleared.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*8 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
171* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*238* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*241* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## jlynch924

We sail Saturday and just cleared yesterday. @Dug720 ... you might be right about booking order. We booked super late in the game.


----------



## Dug720

jlynch924 said:


> We sail Saturday and just cleared yesterday. @Dug720 ... you might be right about booking order. We booked super late in the game.



Just a guess. I know my parents got booked onto this one when they moved their January sailing to the 5/16 one just after the first of the year (or just before?) and I didn't change my August one to this one until mid-March.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Just a guess. I know my parents got booked onto this one when they moved their January sailing to the 5/16 one just after the first of the year (or just before?) and I didn't change my August one to this one until mid-March.


Your theory makes sense.  We booked Jan 15th this year and received the All Clear about 24 hrs after submittal.


----------



## Akck

4 days until the Dream Podcast Cruise.

142 days until the Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas.

Just got cleared for our passports and photos today! Our travel day starts tomorrow and we arrive in Orlando on Saturday.


----------



## lizzyb

jlynch924 said:


> We sail Saturday and just cleared yesterday. @Dug720 ... you might be right about booking order. We booked super late in the game.


Not in booking order. I booked our cruise almost 18 months out and we just got cleared for our cruise on Saturday.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

lizzyb said:


> Not in booking order. I booked our cruise almost 18 months out and we just got cleared for our cruise on Saturday.


I agree we booked just after silver opening day for the May 16th Alaskan cruise and we haven't been cleared yet.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Akck said:


> 4 days until the Dream Podcast Cruise.
> Just got cleared for our passports and photos today! Our travel day starts tomorrow and we arrive in Orlando on Saturday.


We fly out Saturday morning.


----------



## bobbiwoz

62


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> We fly out Saturday morning.



Fly Sunday morning, check into Riviera, have brunch at Boathouse with a friend, then head to Epcot for the D23 Cosmic Rewind event!! Then Monday it's cruise time!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Dug720 said:


> Fly Sunday morning, check into Riviera, have brunch at Boathouse with a friend, then head to Epcot for the D23 Cosmic Rewind event!! Then Monday it's cruise time!!


We're staying at SSR (DVC), EPCOT Sunday, and bus ride early Monday to PC.


----------



## Dug720

Cruising Engineer said:


> We're staying at SSR (DVC), EPCOT Sunday, and bus ride early Monday to PC.



I was going to stay closer to MCO, but when I got the D23 Preview event, I changed to Riviera. Yeah - bus over on Monday morning.


----------



## bcwife76

*74 days* until our 3 trip to Alaska!!
*304 days* until spring break to Baja!
*453 days* until Europe on the Dream and our first Platinum cruise!!


----------



## lizzyb




----------



## Dug720

3 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! 

281 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Only 441 short days until our Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy


----------



## HeatherLassell

*7 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
170* till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*237* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*240* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

61


----------



## TinkLoverSam

3 days until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska! We fly to Vancouver tomorrow morning. Have to PCR test the 2 year old in about 1/2 an hour!


----------



## MommyCMickey

*212 days until our Disney Wish Merrytime Cruise! (1st DCL timers)*


----------



## Dug720

My documents just cleared!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Drewsdad

everything about done….


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*3 days until the DIS Podcast Cruise*

*All Packed*
*Documents printed*
*Magnets completed*
*Hair and Nails - looking good*
*Double checked all cords present and accounted for*
*Take-off 0500 ABQ -> DFW*
*69 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## lizzyb

*Today!!!*


----------



## Dug720

lizzyb said:


> *Today!!!*


Bon voyage!!


----------



## Dug720

2 days to the Dream to belatedly celebrate my dad's 80th birthday! I fly to Orlando tomorrow!! Pretty much all packed (in carry-on! I'll go a week with a different face wash routine and my parents have sunscreen galore)! Super excited!!

280 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

440 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

60


----------



## Giraffe Lounge

0! Leave today!


----------



## HeatherLassell

lizzyb said:


> *Today!!!*


HAPPY CRUISING!!!!  IF you could please let us know if there are any changes to character photos (is distancing gone?) and what about the nursery? Rumours are it reopened today!


----------



## aharalson

304...a very long 10 months.


----------



## bobbiwoz

aharalson said:


> 304...a very long 10 months.


Someday you’ll be saying 59 like I am now!


----------



## Akck

1 day to the Dream DIS Podcast Cruise!

139 days to the Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas Cruise.

Currently at Pop century and getting on the DCL bus to PC tomorrow morning!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

1 day until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!!

We are in Vancouver and planning to head to the Aquarium and then dinner with my cousin and his family.


----------



## bcwife76

TinkLoverSam said:


> 1 day until 3 generations take a WONDERful cruise to Alaska!!
> 
> We are in Vancouver and planning to head to the Aquarium and then dinner with my cousin and his family.


Sorry the weather is so gross  The Aquarium is a perfect rainy day activity!!


----------



## bcwife76

Did some moving around of cruises this morning so:

*71 days* until we are headed back to Alaska!!
*227 days* until NYE on the Wonder!!!
*450 days* until Europe on the Dream, our first platinum cruise!!


----------



## Rob1872

13 days!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

bcwife76 said:


> Sorry the weather is so gross  The Aquarium is a perfect rainy day activity!!


We only got a little damp and the boys loved seeing the fish and turtles and sharks


----------



## Calantha

The big 21….3 weeks to Alaska!


----------



## cwis

Can't wait!



First cruise in the Med, first B2B, and I embark the day of my birthday!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*5* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
168 *till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*235* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*238* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## M23F5

210!


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## Akck

Today for the Dream Podcast Cruise!

138 days for the Fantasy Halloween on the High Seas cruise.

Bags mostly packed, luggage tags on, DCL bus scheduled to leave at 8:25 am. I just completed the health questionnaire, so now it’s just waiting until 7:45 am to walk to the lobby at Pop Century.


----------



## Dug720

0!!!!!! Boarding the Dream today!!!! My self-test in my Tower Studio was negative - hopefully the same at the port!!

278 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

58


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> 0!!!!!! Boarding the Dream today!!!! My self-test in my Tower Studio was negative - hopefully the same at the port!!
> 
> 278 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


Enjoy the celebration of your dad’s birthday!!


----------



## Calantha

Dug720 said:


> Boarding the Dream today


Tell your dad a whole of bunch of internet strangers say Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dug720

Calantha said:


> Tell your dad a whole of bunch of internet strangers say Happy Birthday!!


Will do!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

Dug720 said:


> 0!!!!!! Boarding the Dream today!!!! My self-test in my Tower Studio was negative - hopefully the same at the port!!


HAVE SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*4* days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
167 *till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*234* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*237* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Dug720

Good morning to everyone except the people on the last Dream sailing who were still on board at almost 10am. We are stuck in the tent until the ship gets zeroed out.


----------



## HeatherLassell

Dug720 said:


> Good morning to everyone except the people on the last Dream sailing who were still on board at almost 10am. We are stuck in the tent until the ship gets zeroed out.


Oh man I hate stragglers.  I know you don't want to leave but come on!


----------



## Akck

Just made it through security. We’re good to go!


----------



## Dug720

Hanging in the terminal waiting for boarding to start!! 

Someone from Inspire came into my waiting tent and called for a family. Most of us were already cleared and just waiting to be released and we could not even look at them as they were led out.


----------



## Dug720

HeatherLassell said:


> Oh man I hate stragglers.  I know you don't want to leave but come on!


EXACTLY!


----------



## HeatherLassell

Dug720 said:


> Hanging in the terminal waiting for boarding to start!!
> 
> Someone from Inspire came into my waiting tent and called for a family. Most of us were already cleared and just waiting to be released and we could not even look at them as they were led out.



Awe man.


----------



## cwis

Dug720 said:


> 0!!!!!! Boarding the Dream today!!!! My self-test in my Tower Studio was negative - hopefully the same at the port!!
> 
> 278 days to Celebrity Apex! (changed for a few reasons - but I'm not abandoning Disney!)


ENJOY your cruise! Happy birthday to your dad!


----------



## Drewsdad

Dug720 said:


> Hanging in the terminal waiting for boarding to start!!
> 
> Someone from Inspire came into my waiting tent and called for a family. Most of us were already cleared and just waiting to be released and we could not even look at them as they were led out.


have a great trip


----------



## Drewsdad

headed to Barcelona on Wednesday….


----------



## bobbiwoz

57


----------



## Drewsdad

one day till flight


----------



## HeatherLassell

*3 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *SINGLE DIGITS DANCE! 
166 *till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*233* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*236* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## ZellyB

*163* days until our 3-night Halloween cruise on the Wish.  First DCL cruise and sailing concierge.  Can't wait!


----------



## BlazerFan

24 + 18 hours days for us! Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*2 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *IT's ALMOST TIME TO GO!!  We fly to Florida on Friday! 
165 *till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*232* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*235* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Calantha

18 to Alaska. We've started a count-down calendar on the refrigerator for DS so he doesn't have to ask every day now when we're leaving.


----------



## bcwife76

*68 days* until we sail to Alaska!!
*224 days* until we are back on the Wonder for our New Years Eve cruise!
*447 days* until our first time to Europe and first time on the Dream....first Platinum cruise, too!!


----------



## shoes99

74 Wish with WDWRADIO group cruise
197 Wish BTB
200 Wish BTB Group Cruise with WDWRadio


----------



## bobbiwoz

55


----------



## HeatherLassell

*1 *days till my daughters 16th birthday cruise on Disney Fantasy! (10:30am PAT - boarding group 4!) *IT's ALMOST TIME TO GO!! We fly to Florida TOMORROW! 
164 *till Disney Magic New York to San Juan! (Halloween & birthday cruise with my bff!)
*231* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*234* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Drewsdad

We made it to Barcelona after all night flight.  Getting ready


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

435 days


----------



## cwis

Getting close! Landed in Barcelona today, teleworking from here until Saturday 

And also still struggling with Prenetics who can't/won't let us register on our second cruise


----------



## Calantha

HeatherLassell said:


> IT's ALMOST TIME TO GO!! We fly to Florida TOMORROW!


Have a safe flight!

We are 1-7 to Alaska!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

54


----------



## cwis

Almost there! Ahoy Disney Magic!

(PS still no news from Prenetics, what a lousy partnership…)


----------



## Drewsdad

We got to tour Barcelona for a while.  Checked in with the cruise line, picking us up early… ready to sail


----------



## cwis

Drewsdad said:


> We got to tour Barcelona for a while.  Checked in with the cruise line, picking us up early… ready to sail
> 
> 
> View attachment 670509


Looks like we're cruising on “the same boat”

Have a safe trip to the port!


----------



## Drewsdad

cwis said:


> Looks like we're cruising on “the same boat”
> 
> Have a safe trip to the port!


Thanks You also, bon voyage


----------



## Drewsdad

Countdown complete. Luggage tags applied…ready to sail


----------



## cwis

Can't wait! Marrinetraffic shows the Magic has arrived, just a few hours left before we met her!


----------



## bobbiwoz

53


----------



## Happy2cme

495


----------



## Calantha

14 days - exactly 2 weeks to Alaska!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

51


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*59 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cruising Engineer said:


> *59 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise*


How was the Podcast cruise???


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bobbiwoz said:


> How was the Podcast cruise???


The 4-night cruise on the Dream was fantastic.  It was a very good reason to practice for the upcoming 9-night southern Caribbean.  
I didn't get too many of the meets for the DIS board because I had conflicting scheduled events I made at the 120-day.  Many of the members of the Podcasts were around the ship and I saw them, but I am one of those who would never come up to them if they were actively involved with someone else.  It was fun, relaxing, and very enjoyable.  I packed too much of some things and not enough of others.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

430 days


----------



## cwis

“Unfortunately” cannot show how many days until next cruise…



…because we're doing a B2B!


----------



## mzspaz

130 days.....just sent in our preference sheet to shoreside!


----------



## shananigans

3 days until we sail on the Dream for Memorial Wknd. Our luggage tags are in today’s mail. That was close!


----------



## bobbiwoz

50


----------



## M23F5




----------



## bobbiwoz

49


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*57 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## TinkLoverSam

We didn't book even a placeholder as my dad was holding out for a Panama Canal cruise


----------



## bcwife76

*61 days* until we sail back to Alaska!!
*217 days* until NYE on the Wonder in Baja!
*440 days* until our first time on the Dream, heading to Northern Europe!


----------



## DCSWO




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*56 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

DCSWO said:


> View attachment 671829


My DSis and some friends are with you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> 56 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy


I hope you have room in your suitcase. DS and I have jumped ship from September HOTHS and rebooked VGT...woo hoo. Now I just have to get us there. And yes, 10 days to Alaska!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

My DD is treating me for my 60th birthday!!! 
So excited to be sailing in the Wish!  Our last DCL cruise was the Dream when when was 5.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> I hope you have room in your suitcase. DS and I have jumped ship from September HOTHS and rebooked VGT...woo hoo. Now I just have to get us there. And yes, 10 days to Alaska!!


That is great news  .


----------



## brentm77

2 weeks from today!  Can't believe it after rebooking this med cruise three times!


----------



## bobbiwoz

46


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

426


----------



## TheSpooph

We leave in 4 days and board in 6!! We are sooo excited!!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*54 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## tlprice

We leave in 4 days (driving to Vancouver from Colorado) and cruise to Alaska in 15!  (Can't believe it after 3 other tries cancelled)
117 to HOTHS on the Wish


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

425


----------



## ichoose2believe

199
DS birthday cruise and our first Very Merrytime Baja cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## Calantha

7 and 52!


----------



## Drewsdad

Well we are back.  fantastic trip but tired.  Will report more


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*52 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

44


----------



## bcwife76

*56 days* until we are finally  back on a cruise ship, heading to Alaska!!
*212 days* until we are back on board the Wonder for NYE to Baja!
*435 days* until we sail our first Platinum cruise on the Dream to Europe!


----------



## Akck

124 days until our HOTHS cruise on the Fantasy.

We also booked a placeholder for 2 staterooms on our last cruise, so something less than 2 years to a family cruise with our granddaughter and family.


----------



## bayri

138 days until our HOTHS cruise on the Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

43


----------



## HeatherLassell

Calantha said:


> Have a safe flight!
> 
> We are 1-7 to Alaska!!


Thank you!  Flight was ok.  Toronto airport was HORRIBLE.  Our bags didn't make it to Florida until the next morning so we didn't get to port till an hour past our PAT.  But once we did testing and were cleared they were already boarding up to group 26  (we were 4!) so we just walked right on to the ship.  The cruise was GREAT!  But now everyone I hung out with on the cruise has covid.... including me....my throat is killing me.  Stuffy nose.  No fever.   Just generally feel ****ty.  Rethinking the October cruise and maybe just waiting till January 2023 for the next one.


----------



## bobbiwoz

42


----------



## bobbiwoz

41


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

421 Days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*49 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> 49 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy


and 4 days to Alaska!


----------



## bobbiwoz

40


----------



## Calantha

3


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*48 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## mark nakamichi

48 days.  Disney Fantasy. Southern Caribbean.  Flying into MCO on 7/18.  Staying at WDW  July 18,19,20.  Checking out the 21st to go to Port Canaveral for embarkation.  Okay, so I have a question regarding Covid testing in the 72 hr. window before embarkation.  We will be on property at the Contemporary.  Any suggestions anyone regarding getting an antigen test and from whom?  Will whoever provides the test upload it to Safe Passage?   I have heard CVS and Walgreens offer testing but seems like a hassle to leave the park and locate one plus they probably want an appointment.  Does Inspire Diagnostics sell and upload to Safe Passage?  Any other options? Am concerned about all this.  If worse comes to worse, is pre-boarding testing being offered at the port by Disney?


----------



## bobbiwoz

There are zoom options, and yes you can do it at the port.  Here’s a discussion 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/safe-passage-observed-antigen-test.3884903/


----------



## BK2014

20!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

419 Days


----------



## TheSpooph

None!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

39


----------



## Cruising Engineer

mark nakamichi said:


> 48 days.  Disney Fantasy. Southern Caribbean.  Flying into MCO on 7/18.  Staying at WDW  July 18,19,20.  Checking out the 21st to go to Port Canaveral for embarkation.  Okay, so I have a question regarding Covid testing in the 72 hr. window before embarkation.  We will be on property at the Contemporary.  Any suggestions anyone regarding getting an antigen test and from whom?  Will whoever provides the test upload it to Safe Passage?   I have heard CVS and Walgreens offer testing but seems like a hassle to leave the park and locate one plus they probably want an appointment.  Does Inspire Diagnostics sell and upload to Safe Passage?  Any other options? Am concerned about all this.  If worse comes to worse, is pre-boarding testing being offered at the port by Disney?


We're doing the eMed online proctored test.  It is cheaper and you can purchase and have them sent to your house right now.  Inspire Diagonistic won't even acknowledge you until the 15-day check and they have verified your Covid shot record.  Way too tight for us.  And it's 2 days, not 72 hours for adults with the jab.


----------



## Metalfan

162 days until we are on our first cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

38


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

418 Days


----------



## Calantha

.5!


----------



## bcwife76

*49 days* (7 weeks today!) til we are finally back on board to Alaska!!!
*205 days* until we are back on the Wonder for NYE!
*428 days* until we are on the Dream to Northern Europe!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

37


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*45 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## shananigans




----------



## bobbiwoz

36


----------



## Laundress

Boarding for Rome


----------



## bobbiwoz

35


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*43 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

34


----------



## n2mm

85 (7 night 9/3/22)

141 (8 night 10/29/22)


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

414 Days


----------



## Laundress

Boarding in 24 hours


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Laundress said:


> Boarding in 24 hours


 Bon Voyage    Have a great cruise.


----------



## bobbyseal

We just booked our "2nd" Disney cruise, but it will likely be our first cruise we go on.  Covid took away the first cruise we booked.  

Anyway, 125 days to go before our 3 night cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbyseal said:


> We just booked our "2nd" Disney cruise, but it will likely be our first cruise we go on.  Covid took away the first cruise we booked.
> 
> Anyway, 125 days to go before our 3 night cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay!


 I hope the second time is the charm!


----------



## bobbiwoz

33


----------



## bobbyseal

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope the second time is the charm!


Me too!  I am really looking forward to it.  When we do a non-Disney vacation, I find I have to put a lot of effort into the day to day parenting stuff - making meals, cleaning up, fighting off boredom, etc.  There's something nice about going to WDW or getting on a cruise, where someone else has taken care of that for me!


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

It was just over two months, but now its not till May 12. Finally made the decision to move our Wish cruise to current mandates, testing requirements and masking for under 5. Hopefully by May we will be able to cruise and won't have to push it back again. Plus side we are going to Hawaii in March .


----------



## ThinkTink1




----------



## Cruising Engineer

*41 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

32


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 32


It’s not B2B, but my next cruise after that begins the day after I leave that one! The DVC Charter cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*40 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## shoes99

50 Wish WDWRADIO Group Cruise
173 Wish BTB 
176 Wish BTB WDWGroup Cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

31 until Family on Dream

36 until the DVC Wish


----------



## Metalfan

154!  Already started buying stuff.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*39 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## n2mm

Metalfan said:


> 154!  Already started buying stuff.



i buy stuff year round…..but end of summer is the best time to add more stuff to your cruise wardrobe


----------



## Metalfan

n2mm said:


> i buy stuff year round…..but end of summer is the best time to add more stuff to your cruise wardrobe


Yup!  Not really buying clothes unless its something on clearance.  Just other things we'll want or need.


----------



## tlprice

In Vancouver.  Been on the road since June 1st.  Got our Covid tests as soon as we entered Vancouver yesterday.  Negative for both of us!  FINALLY going to Alaska tomorrow after trying 3 other times!


----------



## bobbiwoz

30

35


----------



## bcwife76

*42 days* (6 weeks today!!) til we board the Wonder to Alaska!
*198 days* (another zero bites the dust) til we board the Wonder for our NYE cruise!
*421 days* until we board the Dream for Northern Europe!


----------



## SJSloan

33 days until our first Disney cruise. It’s been a dream of mine. Sailing on the Disney Dream out of Miami.


----------



## bobbiwoz

29 Our family cruise.

34 DVC cruise on the Wish


1 day between the cruises.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*205* till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
*208* till 2/2 Disney Wish


----------



## Brooke357

127 days until the Dream!


----------



## DisneYE

30 days until the Wish MV! So exciting!


----------



## rainythursdays

10 days since we disembarked our first cruise on the Magic, but we just booked another today - so 419 days to our second cruise on the Dream!


----------



## ChicosWife

164


----------



## bobbiwoz

28

33


----------



## BecuzImaLady

185  very merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

27

32


----------



## MommyCMickey

The excitement of a Merrytime cruise!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*39 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Alaska!
*195 days* until we are spending NYE on the Wonder around Baja!
*418 days* until we sail to Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*34 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## bobbiwoz

26

31


----------



## wisblue

4

We got an unexpected opportunity to go on the Wish “Shakedown” cruise out of Port Canaveral on Tuesday.


----------



## Clarkson U

33 days to our first ever cruise of more than 7 nights duration but who is counting.  Getting very excited to be on a 9 Night and hoping to enjoy the Gold/Platinum reception as well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

25

30


----------



## bobbiwoz

24

29
Today was check in for DVC Wish Charter Cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*32 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy*


----------



## Bing Bong

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


56 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

24

29 , but we are having trouble with check in!


----------



## Calantha

31 days to the Southern! And check-in tonight!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> 31 days to the Southern! And check-in tonight!


*31 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.    One step closer *


----------



## ichoose2believe

177


----------



## bobbiwoz

23  

28  A cabin mate called and got things straightened out!  Now waiting for Safe Passage check in.


----------



## wisblue

wisblue said:


> 4
> 
> We got an unexpected opportunity to go on the Wish “Shakedown” cruise out of Port Canaveral on Tuesday.


Well scratch that. The cruise was cancelled the night before and after we flew down to join it.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*30 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## BK2014

wisblue said:


> Well scratch that. The cruise was cancelled the night before and after we flew down to join it.



Sorry that this happened to you.  I am anxiously waiting to see if Friday's sailing meets the same fate.


----------



## n2mm

I saw Pete W. Mention this, but didn’t go into detail yet.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Yesterday booked the Wish for May 29th thru June 2, 2023.  I like to cruise, but love a Disney Cruise.  When my daughter asked her 11 year old son what he wanted for his birthday all he wanted was to cruise on the Wish, well my wife and I of course said we would go along--yeah she really had to twist our arms LOL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

22  

27  Wish DVC cruise!


----------



## AquaDame

22 here as well.. started to get (cautiously) amped for the Maiden!


----------



## SecretKittyM

100 days left today! Going on the Dream Oct 1-6. 6th cruise, but first time on the Dream. Now we've been on all of them but the Wish!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*29 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## harleyquinn

2 days 7 hours as long as we all test negative tomorrow!


----------



## aboveH20

When I log into the Disney cruise website does it tell somewhere how many days until the cruise? I just don’t have enough fingers and toes to count otherwise.


----------



## n2mm

aboveH20 said:


> When I log into the Disney cruise website does it tell somewhere how many days until the cruise? I just don’t have enough fingers and toes to count otherwise.



it does on the app


----------



## Cruising Engineer

aboveH20 said:


> When I log into the Disney cruise website does it tell somewhere how many days until the cruise? I just don’t have enough fingers and toes to count otherwise.





n2mm said:


> it does on the app


YES, use the Nav App.


----------



## bobbiwoz

harleyquinn said:


> 2 days 7 hours as long as we all test negative tomorrow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

21  

26 DVC on the Wish!


----------



## Buzzster

3 days till Magic…..flying today


----------



## harleyquinn

2 and we all tested negative! Now to fly to Miami tomorrow! (Thankfully not on American Airlines!)


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*28 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

20 

25

We made appointments for at home Covid testing for our family cruise yesterday.


----------



## aboveH20

n2mm said:


> it does on the app





Cruising Engineer said:


> YES, use the Nav App.



Thanks. Our cruise is a long way off. Any reason to download the app so far ahead?


----------



## Cruising Engineer

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks. Our cruise is a long way off. Any reason to download the app so far ahead?


You don't have to, but it doesn't cost anything.  I check it every so often and just smile. It is my light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*27 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## n2mm

70 days until my September 3rd cruise.  Seems so far away.


----------



## bcwife76

*31 days* til Alaska! Doing my first post-Covid online check in tonight (we are on the west coast) so let's see how long this takes/how badly I can screw it up   
*187 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
*410 days* until we board the Dream to Northern Europe!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

bcwife76 said:


> *31 days* til Alaska! Doing my first post-Covid online check in tonight (we are on the west coast) so let's see how long this takes/how badly I can screw it up
> *187 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
> *410 days* until we board the Dream to Northern Europe!


It's not that bad.  Still need the flight info (but I guess you can almost walk to the port  ).  The selfie and passport photos are the biggest new thing for a 30-day check-in.  Just have everything lined up and ready to attach.

15-day for the COVID info on Safe Passage.  You'll do fine.  Grab an early PAT !!!!


----------



## bcwife76

Cruising Engineer said:


> It's not that bad.  Still need the flight info (but I guess you can almost walk to the port  ).  The selfie and passport photos are the biggest new thing for a 30-day check-in.  Just have everything lined up and ready to attach.
> 
> 15-day for the COVID info on Safe Passage.  You'll do fine.  Grab an early PAT !!!!


Thank you  I've done the photos for my kids, just need to get DH to do mine (and me,  his) when he gets home from work. DD13, her passport still has not arrived so I've got her birth certificate. I know we can sail with just that but hoping her new passport comes very soon (submitted it March 29th, thankyouverymuch Passport Canada   And you're right about the flight info, not necessary lol Definitely a bit of a walk so glad to have a friend drop us off haha


----------



## bcwife76

Spoke too soon....check in did NOT like her birth certificate info eventhough bc was one of the options from the drop down menu and it accepted the photo etc. It would NOT save her info. So I submitted a photo of her expired passport and faked the expiry date, just so I could move on with my life and not pass out from frustration of being stuck in this infinite loop. Hopefully by the time they realize her new one will have arrived. Otherwise they will have to override the system because I know her bc is acceptable!!! Lord love a duck.


----------



## bobbiwoz

19  

24


----------



## Budzooka

11 days until we board Magic in Rome and 5 days until we fly into London. Can’t wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

18  

23


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*25 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## JETS70




----------



## bobbiwoz

17  

22


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*24 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## bill'sdj

80 and 328


----------



## bobbiwoz

16  

21 the Wish sailing that’s DVC Charter.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*23 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## HeatherLassell

*191 till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
194 till 2/2 Disney Wish
453 till Magic Double Dip*


----------



## RangerPooh

102 days until Halloween on the High Seas! Our first cruise.


----------



## Calantha

22 days to the Southern!


----------



## bobbiwoz

14  

19


----------



## disney789

112 HOTHS 
153 Very Merrytime


----------



## NeverlandCrew

AquaDame said:


> 22 here as well.. started to get (cautiously) amped for the Maiden!


So exciting! I'm looking for someone sailing on the Wish to do a tiny favor for my son, can I message you?


----------



## AquaDame

NeverlandCrew said:


> So exciting! I'm looking for someone sailing on the Wish to do a tiny favor for my son, can I message you?


Sure! I can’t guarantee I can do it depending on what it is, but if I can I will!


----------



## bobbiwoz

13  

18


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*20 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

12

17


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*19 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## Akck

90 days plus some hours until our HOTHS Cruise aboard the Fantasy. Hopefully we’ll be able to get some tastings.

We also have a placeholder for 2 rooms so we can take our granddaughter for her first cruise.


----------



## sarahhchan

1!


----------



## Budzooka

Forget days…it’s now hours!  Leaving Disneyland Paris now and 40 hours to go to board the Magic!


----------



## bcwife76

3 weeks today we will finally be boarding the Wonder again to Alaska!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

8 with family

13 DVC on Wish


----------



## n2mm

59 for us.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*16 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> *16 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


We're so close!


----------



## tinkattitude!

87 days 12 hours 41 minutes until our HOTHS on the fantasy


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> We're so close!


YEAH   I've been organizing my stuff to bring for a few weeks.  This week I begin a reality check and purge the items I really don't need so I can start packing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 & 12


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*15 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*
We received several notifications from Safe Passage that our data has been (automatically?) updated and we are clear to the next step of pre-cruise testing.


----------



## bayri

We have 101 days until our Halloween Baja cruise! And I just paid the balance off today.


----------



## tlprice

78 to HOTHS on the Wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

6  

11

Not quite B2B but close!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*14 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## ichoose2believe

160 until DS birthday cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

5  

10


----------



## EeyoreME

329 days to our first cruise!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*13 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## Calantha

Cruising Engineer said:


> 13 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*12 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*11 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## richtravel

1 day. Leave tomorrow for Wonder in Alaska 11-18 July.


----------



## mark nakamichi

10 days til Southern C. on Fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

3 days  until Dream

8 days until DVC on Wish


----------



## shoes99

20 days until Wish with WDWRADIO group cruise
143 days Wish BTB
146 days Wisg BTB with WDWRADIO group cruise


----------



## bcwife76

*2 weeks* today we will be boarding the Wonder for Alaska!!
*170 days* until we are Baja bound for NYE on the Wonder!
*393 days* until we board the Dream for Northern Europe!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2   Dream

7 Wish


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*9 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.
Single Digit Dance:   *


----------



## mullysisters

5 days to Alaska on the Wonder.!


----------



## Cruising Engineer

*8 days until the Southern Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tomorrow! 
All 8 of us are cleared to board!

Then 6 days I will be with friends on DVC Wish!


----------



## Calantha

The big 6 to Fantasy Southern!


----------



## bobbiwoz

4 days until DVC Wish


----------



## bcwife76

9 days til the Wonder to Alaska! single digit dance!!

Well, we hope so at least, given the current propulsion issues with the Wonder


----------



## Cruising Engineer

Calantha said:


> The big 6 to Fantasy Southern!


Down to the final 5.  We leave early in the morning (Sunday) for WDW.  See you on the ship.  I'll have my lime green Engineer Mickey in my lanyard.


----------



## Disneygirlxo91

90 days today! Got to book my palo brunch tonight


----------



## chubbyzeus

90 days and it feels like an eternity!


----------



## KashasMom

After 2+ years of cancelations, we're down to 80 days!


----------



## bcwife76

1 day til we sail to Alaska!!! Woke up to the Clear to Sail emails this morning!! Can't wait to finally be back on board a Disney cruise ship!!!


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

KashasMom said:


> After 2+ years of cancelations, we're down to 80 days!


After 3 years, we sail in 7 days if I get the clear to sail email next Saturday. My son has 90 day recovery letter but he isn’t going without me!


----------



## brent02139

bcwife76 said:


> 9 days til the Wonder to Alaska! single digit dance!!
> 
> Well, we hope so at least, given the current propulsion issues with the Wonder


Sounds like issues are resolved … for now

We are 29 days before our first DCL trip to Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

133 until Merrytime


----------



## Trera

7 more days until our B2B on the Wish. Very excited as we also were lucky enough to get a cabana on both cruises. 

Now we just have to hope for negative tests and good weather!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*164 till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
167 till 2/2 Disney Wish
426 till Magic Double Dip*


----------



## brent02139

brent02139 said:


> Sounds like issues are resolved … for now
> 
> We are 29 days before our first DCL trip to Alaska on the Wonder


And just like that, our  DD tests positive this morning. Hope she recovers quickly and we can get a recovery letter.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

After three Covid cancellations we will be on the Wish in 21 days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

132


----------



## MnkyGirl

43 until Europe! FINALLY!


----------



## Bellechin06

89 days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

131


----------



## tararose41

75 days!


----------



## ichoose2believe

140


----------



## IAMOZBY

Getting on the Wish this Friday!


----------



## Martie Parker

Getting on the Wish next Friday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

130


----------



## shoes99

Getting the WISH this MONDAY.


----------



## bobbiwoz

129


----------



## bobbiwoz

128


----------



## JETS70




----------



## disney789

82 
123 
445


----------



## Iris1974

I've always wanted to do this, but have never been planning a cruise until now.  

443 days until my 4 night HOTHS Canada Cruise. I cannot wait. This has been a long time coming.


----------



## Trera

shoes99 said:


> Getting the WISH this MONDAY.


Is too. B2B starting 8/1, here we come!


----------



## bobbiwoz

127


----------



## nfulkmd

Leaving in 11 days on the Dream. It’s the 10th cruise for 3 of us and first for the others. First time I’ve cruised with 6 people. Looking forward to a great vacation.


----------



## Trera

Leaving in an hour to head to the port for our B2B on the wish


----------



## bobbiwoz

126


----------



## bcwife76

Just got off the Wonder this morning!
*149 days* until we are back on the Wonder for a NYE cruise!
*372 days* until we are on the Dream for Northern Europe!


----------



## LadybugsMum

467 loooonnggg days.


----------



## Iris1974

I have 441 days left until my 4 night HOTHS Canada Cruise from NYC. Is it 2023 yet?


----------



## bobbiwoz

bcwife76 said:


> Just got off the Wonder this morning!
> *149 days* until we are back on the Wonder for a NYE cruise!
> *372 days* until we are on the Dream for Northern Europe!


How was it????


----------



## bobbiwoz

125


----------



## bcwife76

bobbiwoz said:


> How was it????


It was WONDER-ful to be back  Funnily enough it took me a few hours to kind of find my bearings. And I was seasick the first night  In 9 cruises (including the 2019 DVC cruise) that has never happened. Guess I just needed to get my sealegs back


----------



## bobbiwoz

124


----------



## dizneeat

*Finally back!!!!!!! *
*We enjoyed our River Cruises on the river Rhine and our wonderful Med cruise on the Disney Magic and it led to making more plans and booking more cruises! *
*So, here we are with more countdowns!

* * 32 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*   66 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 114 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 117 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  206 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 213 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 388 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 392 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 396 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 428 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## Calantha

dizneeat said:


> *Finally back!!!!!!! *
> *We enjoyed our River Cruises on the river Rhine and our wonderful Med cruise on the Disney Magic and it led to making more plans and booking more cruises! *
> *So, here we are with more countdowns!
> 
> * * 32 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
> *   66 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
> * 114 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
> * 117 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
> *  206 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
> * 213 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
> * 388 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
> * 392 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
> * 396 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
> * 428 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


And this is how people get to 100 cruises.

Awesome!!


----------



## n2mm

30 days until our next cruise (tonight is checkin)


----------



## Trera

One more day until the second of our B2B cruises on the Wish.


----------



## dizneeat

** * 31 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  65 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 113 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 116 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  205 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 212 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 387 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 391 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 395 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 428 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## Martie Parker

1 DAY! We board the Wish tomorrow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

123


----------



## dizneeat

** * 30 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *

*Just did online check-in this morning! PAT all set!*

*  64 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 112 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 115 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  204 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 211 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 386 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 390 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 394 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 427 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## DCSWO

29 days until our Norway cruise!  Check-in complete.


----------



## MnkyGirl

33 days until departure, 36 until we cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

122


----------



## disnygirl55

125 - first leg of our B2B on the Wish!


----------



## maui2k5

62 days until our first cruise on the Dream!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

31 days...  Fingers crossed!!!  Check in tomorrow.  Our first cruise back~the great mom and dad escape!   This one will make us platinum!  Finally!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 29 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  63 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 111 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 114 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  203 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 210 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 385 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 389 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 393 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 426 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

121


----------



## ladyofthetramp

All checked in.  I feel like packing!


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## jskelton831

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

maui2k5 said:


> View attachment 691152


Just got off the Dream today.
But 176 days til Wish B2B


----------



## dizneeat

** * 28 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  62 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 110 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 113 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  202 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 209 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 384 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 388 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 392 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 425 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

120


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## bobbiwoz

119


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

** * 27 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  61 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 109 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 112 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  201 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 208 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 383 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 387 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 391 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 424 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## dizneeat

** * 26 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  60 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 108 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 111 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  200 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 207 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 382 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 386 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 390 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 423 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

118  

We are platinum and can pay and book now, but we will wait.


----------



## CarouselofColor

Just booked today, 53 days!!!


----------



## jenpink

100 days until my first time on the Wish.


----------



## bobbiwoz

117


----------



## dizneeat

** * 25 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  59 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 107 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 110 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  199 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 206 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 381 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 385 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 389 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 422 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## dizneeat

** * 24 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  58 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 106 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 109 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  198 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 205 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 380 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 384 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 388 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 421 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bcwife76

*139 days* until our cruise over New Years on the Wonder!
*362 days* (under the year mark now!) until our first platinum cruise to Europe on the Dream!


----------



## dizneeat

*
* * 23 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  57 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 105 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 108 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  197 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 204 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 379 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 383 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 387 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 420 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

115


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## Calantha

157 to Wish!
267 to Magic!


----------



## goofy4prez

As of right now, it is 3 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days until being on the Dream. After 3 cancellations and our last cruise in June 2019, I'm hoping nothing stupid comes up again.


----------



## maui2k5

goofy4prez said:


> As of right now, it is 3 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days until being on the Dream. After 3 cancellations and our last cruise in June 2019, I'm hoping nothing stupid comes up again.


We know the feeling.  We were 12 hours before out flight to Orlando in late July when my wife came down with COVID and we had to cancel.  It ended up hitting all of us, but all recovered now.  We then added a Disney Cruise in Oct and rescheduled our UNI/WDW trip to March 2023.


----------



## MnkyGirl

It's Check In day!!!  29 to go! (26 til vacation)


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## dizneeat

** * 22 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  56 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 104 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 107 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  196 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 203 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 378 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 382 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 386 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 419 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

*
* * 21 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  55 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 103 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 106 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  195 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 202 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 377 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 381 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 385 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 418 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

113


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

** * 20 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  54 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 102 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 105 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  194 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 201 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 376 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 380 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 384 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 417 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## brent02139

7 days, woohoo!


----------



## bobbiwoz

111


----------



## dizneeat

** * 19 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  53 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
* 101 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 104 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  193 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 200 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 375 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 379 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 383 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 416 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bcwife76

*134 days* until our NYE cruise to Baja!
*357 days* until our first platinum/first time on the Dream/first cruise to Europe!


----------



## LadybugsMum

450 looonnngggg days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

110


----------



## n2mm

For the remaining 2022 (I currently have 4 7-night cruises booked for 2023 and on the fence about adding a Pixar one now)

16 days seven-night eastern family cruise

74 days eight-night eastern Halloween cruise

80 days six-night western Christmas cruise


----------



## HeatherLassell

*142 till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
145 till 2/2 Disney Wish
404 till Magic Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!)*


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

** * 17 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  51 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  99 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
* 102 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  191 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
* 198 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
* 373 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
* 377 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
* 381 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
* 414 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## JETS70

It's always a good when you drop.under 100 days 🛳


----------



## bobbiwoz

109


----------



## Iris1974

188 days until my newly booked 1st cruise and 1st solo a 4 night Bahamian cruise in February on The Dream from Miami for my 49th birthday week. I was going on a HOTHS cruise in October 2023 but I have to take a closer date cruise because of family obligations. I cannot wait!!! Going to try and get Palo Brunch. Mickey Here I Come!!!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 16 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  50 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  98 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  101 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  190 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  197 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  372 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  376 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  380 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  413 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## MnkyGirl

19 days until we leave! Just checked in for the 2nd leg of our B2B!!!!


----------



## kittylady1972

We will be heading out on the Dream in just *57* days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## ChicosWife

98! Double-digits!


----------



## bobbiwoz

107


----------



## GusterFan

After a 2 year delay, we go in 36 days! I know there has been some mixed reviews on the Wish, but we are so happy to go that as long as we make it on the boat I know we will be thrilled.

I did get to go last month on the adults only Virgin Voyages line (which was AMAZING), which Disney will suffer against through no fault of its own. VV was like grown up summer camp!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 15 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  49 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  97 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  100 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  189 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  196 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  371 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  375 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  379 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  412 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## tlprice

33 until Halloween on the Wish (and my nephew's first cruise)


----------



## ichoose2believe

116 days... I am so looking forward to this vacation.


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

*
* * 14 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  48 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  96 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  99 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  188 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  195 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  370 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  374 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  378 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  411 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## CaseyCruiser

217


----------



## dizneeat

** * 13 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  47 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  95 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  98 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  187 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  194 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  369 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  373 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  377 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  410 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## shoes99

101 Wish BTB  Merrytime Cruise 
104 Wish BTB with WDWRADIO Group Merrytime Cruise


----------



## bcwife76

*128 days* until we are back on the Wonder to Baja for NYE!
*351 days* until we finally set sail to Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

104


----------



## ladyofthetramp

13!!!  Safe passage approved.  Now to pass the test…


----------



## dizneeat

** * 12 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  46 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  94 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  97 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  186 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  193 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  368 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  372 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  376 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  409 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## DCSWO




----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## MnkyGirl

14! Packing has commenced...


----------



## emmabelle

25 days until the Wish!  Hopefully it's all I've dreamed it could be!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*135 till 1/2 Disney Wish cruise (B2B baby!)
138 till 2/2 Disney Wish
397 till Magic Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## dizneeat

** * 11 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  45 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  93 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  96 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  185 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  192 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  367 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  371 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  375 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  408 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

102


----------



## ladyofthetramp

10!  Need to start packing!


----------



## dizneeat

** * 10 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  44 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  92 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  95 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  184 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  191 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  366 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  370 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  374 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  407 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## RedHead0186

30!  Just did online check in last night (er, this morning)!


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## dizneeat

** * 9 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  43 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  91 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  94 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  183 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  190 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  365 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  369 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  373 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  406 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## bobbiwoz

101


----------



## bcwife76

*124 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
*347 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

100


----------



## dizneeat

** * 8 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  42 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  90 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  93 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  182 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  189 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  364 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  368 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  372 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  405 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## ichoose2believe

109 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

99


----------



## dizneeat

** * 7 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  41 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  89 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  92 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  181 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  188 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  363 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  367 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  371 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  404 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## Rococoyourboat




----------



## JETS70

Another 10 days knocked off the countdown and we scheduled 1 of our excursions for Tortola. 

Steve


----------



## Iris1974

95 Days

So here's the story. The airfare went down for the VMT cruise I was looking at along with the hotel and I decided to go for it and do a VMT cruise instead of a birthday cruise in February. I really wanted this one, but the airfare was so high. Now I can Rock Around The Christmas Tree with Mickey and friends. Regular meet and greets are back as of today, so hugs are allowed. 1st Cruise, 1st Disney Cruise and 1st Christmas Vacation for me. I cannot wait.


----------



## jenpink

81 days until my first time on the Wish.  250 days until I'm back on the Fantasy


----------



## ladyofthetramp

7 days~packing has commenced!


----------



## bobbiwoz

98


----------



## ChicosWife

88!


----------



## MnkyGirl

9 days until departure! Now to just get thru this last week of work...


----------



## QueenW

I am finally at 7 days...packed and trying to concentrate at work (obviously going well lol)


----------



## dizneeat

** * 6 days until our 20th DCL cruise - Norwegian Fjords on the Disney Magic *
*  40 days until our fourth river cruise on VIVA *
*  88 days until our 21st DCL cruise - a WISH come true  *
*  91 days until our 22nd DCL and second of our b2b cruises on the WISH  *
*  180 days until our 23rd DCL - a Mexican Riviera cruise on the Disney Wonder  *
*  187 days until our 24th DCL cruise - second part of our Mexican Riviera b2b  *
*  362 days until our 25th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to France  *
*  366 days until our 26th DCL cruise - a Disney Dream cruise to Spain  *
*  370 days until our 27th DCL cruise - a Northern Europe cruise on the Disney Dream  *
*  403 days until our 28th DCL cruise - a WBPC cruise on the Disney Magic  *​


----------



## aboveH20

bcwife76 said:


> *124 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
> *347 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!



 Any idea what the range of attire will be on NYE? It's been a long time since I've "dressed up". I'm more interested in appropriate than fancy, but don't want to feel underdressed.


----------



## bcwife76

aboveH20 said:


> Any idea what the range of attire will be on NYE? It's been a long time since I've "dressed up". I'm more interested in appropriate than fancy, but don't want to feel underdressed.


This will be our first cruise over NYE so I don't really know. But I'm thinking most people will be super dressy that night, esp since our cruise is only 5 nights so we don't have a formal night.  But I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## bobbiwoz

aboveH20 said:


> Any idea what the range of attire will be on NYE? It's been a long time since I've "dressed up". I'm more interested in appropriate than fancy, but don't want to feel underdressed.


We were on Magic, 2019, and all sorts of dressing up.  Yes, more classy, but definitely everything you feel comfortable with.


----------



## bobbiwoz

97


----------



## bobbiwoz

96


----------



## LadybugsMum

435 days.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*128 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
131 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
390 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## revdon64

30! Checked in today!


----------



## aboveH20

bobbiwoz said:


> We were on Magic, 2019, and all sorts of dressing up.  Yes, more classy, but definitely everything you feel comfortable with.


That makes sense. Most people probably choose a NYE cruise on purpose, for us it was a scheduling thing. My husband has no idea what to wear. Any ideas for a man?


----------



## tararose41

39 days! Woo. 9 more days until check in!


----------



## Metalfan

74 long days to go...well actually only 68 because we'll at Disney for the 6 nights prior lol


----------



## Iris1974

91 days until my VMT 4 night Bahamian cruise from Miami on The Dream. I'm seeing my niece, her boyfriend and their 2 year old daughter on Saturday and I'm thinking of emailing her and asking if they want to go with me on a *GT rate. For the 3 of them it's under $2000.00. I'm hoping they say yes, but if they can't or don't want to go I'll be fine on my own. I know my great niece would love the cruise and Castaway Cay. She loves the beach.


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## Akck

30 days! Online check-in was a mess. I had to to start over multiple times, first, just to get to the first screen and then after almost every save. It took about an hour to complete. Also, you had to go through the DCL app. Using just your browser didn’t bring up the Check-in button.


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## MnkyGirl

6 days! Only two more work days to suffer thru


----------



## bcwife76

*118 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
*341 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

3   Passed the covid test this morning I took this morning.  Real-proctored one is tomorrow.  With my allergies it has  made me a bit anxious.   Mostly packed, ready for the final test and I will be celebrating!


----------



## bobbiwoz

94


----------



## cynthiarae

19 days!


----------



## MommyCMickey

Down to double digits!! 99 more days


----------



## bobbiwoz

93


----------



## ladyofthetramp

2!!!  passed the covid test this morning (Inspire-was easy).  Make your way to Miami tomorrow.  Now I am excited!


----------



## DCSWO

Finally!


----------



## ichoose2believe

101 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DCSWO said:


> Finally!
> View attachment 699607


I have four friends going on this with you!  They are on the London ABD now!


----------



## bobbiwoz

92


----------



## cubgirl78

117! NYE 7 night western caribbean.


----------



## bobbiwoz

91


----------



## Scottishdisneyfan

8 hours


----------



## MnkyGirl

2!!


----------



## bayri

40 days for us!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

90


----------



## maui2k5

Check in complete!  Took about 45 min at 12am EST with several spinning circles, closing and relaunching the app/safari and ended up with a 11:15am port arrival time in Miami.  One month to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

89


----------



## HeatherLassell

*121 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
124 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
383 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## sheepdogg

18 short days to go!


----------



## MinnRN

A LONG 154.


----------



## disney789

43 
84 
406


----------



## CarouselofColor

23!


----------



## ichoose2believe

98 
I am so excited to be under 100 days!


----------



## limespy

78


----------



## bcwife76

*112 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder - booking activities next week!
*335 days* until we finally get to Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

88


----------



## JETS70

Another 11 days down.

Steve


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## bobbiwoz

87


----------



## Iris1974

This is for real this time. My mom fell and broke her hip and had surgery. With all that's going on with her I talked to my older sister and she said to book for late 2023 and if I have to modify the cruise I can. So I'm back to my originally booked 4 Night HOTHS Canada cruise in October 2023 from NYC. This is one of my top 2 cruises. I really wanted to take a cool weather cruise. So I have 

402 Days It's a way off but I have a lot to do before the cruise. I have however bought a Eeyore onesie for my costume. I just have to make sure it fits. It's a good thing I've been losing weight. I hope to continue to lose weight. If it is a little snug I can try it on every month or two and see if I've lost enough weight. I'm sure by next summer if it doesn't fit now it will fit then.


----------



## bobbiwoz

86


----------



## minniemouse1

Haven't been on a cruise in 5 years!  Hope we still enjoy them since we booked 2.  My husband said we are making up for lost time.


----------



## ichoose2believe

In about an hour I will be down to 94 days.

The_ BEST_ part is I was able to upgrade to from a porthole stateroom to one with a Navigator Verandah and it was less than $100. I am _so_ looking forward to this trip. Grad school is killing me and I need the mental break.   DS will also have his birthday while we are on the ship and this is his birthday surprise.

Sorry, I know the post is long but I had to share because I am beyond excited.


----------



## bobbiwoz

85


----------



## bobbiwoz

ichoose2believe said:


> In about an hour I will be down to 94 days.
> 
> The_ BEST_ part is I was able to upgrade to from a porthole stateroom to one with a Navigator Verandah and it was less than $100. I am _so_ looking forward to this trip. Grad school is killing me and I need the mental break.   DS will also have his birthday while we are on the ship and this is his birthday surprise.
> 
> Sorry, I know the post is long but I had to share because I am beyond excited.


Good for you!


----------



## bcwife76

*108 days* until we are back on the Wonder for NYE! Activities booking for us on Tuesday night!
*331 days* until we head to northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

84


----------



## LadybugsMum

425 (fixed it)


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## ChicosWife

74!


----------



## Akck

19 days to our HOTHS cruise aboard the Fantasy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

82


----------



## shoes99

78 Wish Bahamas  (back to back)
81 Wish Bahamas with WDWRADIO Group (back to back)


----------



## bobbiwoz

81


----------



## Fuzzycaterpillar1




----------



## emmabelle

Four days and I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t concerned about Fiona


----------



## ChicosWife

71


----------



## ichoose2believe

89


----------



## bobbiwoz

80


----------



## minniemouse1

159 days


----------



## minniemouse1

159 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

80


----------



## bobbiwoz

79


----------



## ichoose2believe

88… was able to get a reservation for Palo Brunch


----------



## bbn1122

5 days beginning tomorrow. DH and me cruise out Friday on the Wish.
 for good weather, no storms.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I might have went a bit overboard


----------



## Kindle Addict

20 days!!!!


----------



## Fuzzycaterpillar1

CampbellzSoup said:


> I might have went a bit overboard


You may want to blur out your personal information for safety, especially your reservation #!


----------



## JETS70

Another 12 days down. Gonna be here before you know it.

Steve


----------



## bcwife76

It's Dalmatian Day! *101 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder, last cruise as Gold!
*324 days* until our Northern Europe cruise on the Dream, our first cruise as Platinum!


----------



## bobbiwoz

77


----------



## mollygirl13

5 days  
Disney Fantasy 9/24/22.


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## Mkat27

12 days until our babymoon on the Wonder!


----------



## bobbiwoz

76


----------



## HeatherLassell

*108 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
111 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
370 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## CarouselofColor

10


----------



## bobbiwoz

75


----------



## Akck

All port documents accepted, so we’re good to go.


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## maui2k5

All 4 of us are now “Clear to sail” on Safe Passage as of today - Whoo Hoo!


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## maui2k5

All 4 of us are now “clear to sail”!


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## bcwife76

*97 days* (yay down to double digits!) til our NYE cruise on the Wonder!
*320 days* until we cruise Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bayri

23 days until our little halloween on the high seas honeymoon cruise!   which is about two weeks after our elopement ♥


----------



## bobbiwoz

73


----------



## motherdaughtercruisers

Tomorrow!! Literally bursting with excitement despite our 12 hr drive we are about to make! Yayayayayay! Fantasy 7 Night Eastern I am coming for you!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

184


----------



## LadybugsMum

412


----------



## disney789

27 
68 
390


----------



## bobbiwoz

72


----------



## shoes99

Wish 68 back to back Merrytime
Wish 71 with WDWRadio Group Merrytime  back to back


----------



## MommyCMickey

*Can’t believe we’re so close*!!!!


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## bobbiwoz

We’ll, I have to adjust.  Not doing Merrytime.  So, looking forward to this one!


----------



## LarryGadget

December 2023 is just soooo far away!  Ready today for our family’s Wilderness Lodge and Disney Wish trip!

Update: Couldn’t take it. DW and I booked a last minute 4 day Dream in November!


----------



## bobbiwoz

116


----------



## JETS70

Another 10 days down   

Steve and Teresa


----------



## bobbiwoz

115   A Pixar cruise.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*101 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
104 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
363 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## Akck

3 days. We were flying in on Thursday and decided to fly in Saturday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Akck said:


> 3 days. We were flying in on Thursday and decided to fly in Saturday.


I hope you are safe weather wise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

114


----------



## revdon64

revdon64 said:


> 30! Checked in today!


Well, it would have been 2 today, now it's 120.


----------



## RangerPooh

Wish; Halloween on the High Seas 10 days!
Dream; Bahama Cruise 132 days
Dream; Western Caribbean Cruise 211 days


----------



## maui2k5

We will be on the ship in less than 7 days!  Whoo Hoo!


----------



## bcwife76

*90 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja!
*313 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## LadybugsMum




----------



## mark nakamichi

116 days.  4 night Western Caribbean on Disney Magic sailing from
Galveston.


----------



## bobbiwoz

112


----------



## Akck

1 day to HOTHS Fantasy cruise, assuming flights are making it into Orlando and the port is open.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Akck said:


> 1 day to HOTHS Fantasy cruise, assuming flights are making it into Orlando and the port is open.


----------



## Imaginette

22 days... 22 days... 22 days...


----------



## jjgarv2106

15 days until our return to DCL after a 7 year hiatus! Can't wait!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

111    Pixar cruise!


----------



## maui2k5




----------



## bobbiwoz

110  Pixar


----------



## disney789

18 
59 
381


----------



## Metalfan

37!


----------



## bobbiwoz

109 Pixar


----------



## kittylady1972

jjgarv2106 said:


> 15 days until our return to DCL after a 7 year hiatus! Can't wait!!!



*SAME HERE!  Our last cruise was the Fantasy in Sept/Oct 2015.  We can't wait to return to DCL and this time we are bringing a large group of adult victims  FRIENDS with us, some on their first cruise, some on their first Disney cruise.

Countdown is now at **11 DAYS** and we just got 2 of our 5 GTY staterooms assigned yesterday.  *


----------



## bobbiwoz

108


----------



## HeatherLassell

*94 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
97 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
356 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## KashasMom

*ONE day! *

_Check in - done
Bermuda Authorization - done
Safe Passage - part 1 done
1st round of Covid Tests - done
Safe Passage -  done/approved

Tomorrow:
2nd round of Covid tests
Board our Halloween cruise!_


----------



## bcwife76

*85 days* until the Wonder to Baja for NYE!!
*308 days* until the Dream to Northern Europe!!


----------



## Kindle Addict

We leave this Saturday on Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy.  SOOOOOOOO ready! Haven't cruised since June 2019!


----------



## shoes99

58 Wish  Merrytme back to back
61 Wish Merrytime with WDWRADIO Group


----------



## LarryGadget

*29* 4-Night Dream from Miami
*443* 4-Night Very Merrytime Wish from Port Canaveral

Gonna have to work on something in between!


----------



## bayri

11 days until our Halloween Honeymoon on the High Seas!  We just got married yesterday ♥ We booked this before we decided to elope, haha!


----------



## tararose41

Fly to NYC on Saturday (3ish days) to board the Magic on the 10th (5ish days)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

107  Pixar


----------



## maui2k5

Flying into Miami tonight to cruise tomorrow!


----------



## IAMOZBY

Kindle Addict said:


> We leave this Saturday on Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy.  SOOOOOOOO ready! Haven't cruised since June 2019!


We're on the same cruise! Can't wait!


----------



## ChicosWife

51


----------



## maui2k5

maui2k5 said:


> View attachment 708232
> 
> Flying into Miami tonight to cruise tomorrow!


Landed in Miami and now headed to the hotel.  This is an added trip to make up for our last minute COVID cancelled trip to WDW/UNI  in late July.  The stars aligned this time.


----------



## maui2k5

We set sail today!


----------



## bobbiwoz

106


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## bobbiwoz

105


----------



## bobbiwoz

104


----------



## bobbiwoz

103


----------



## bcwife76

*80 days* until we sail on the Wonder over NYE!
*303 days* until our first platinum cruise, on the Dream to Northern Europe!


----------



## bayri

6 days now!!


----------



## darnheather

74  days which is too many and not enough! Too many because I have 1 midterm and 5 finals to get through before then. Not enough because I haven't even started on fish extenders and Christmas ornaments which I'm making by hand. Oh and all the t-shirts I want to put designs on, but haven't even learned to use my cutter yet.

Oh and did I mention I'm at school and will only be home to work on all those above things for the week of Thanksgiving and the week before the cruise.


----------



## disney789

11
52
374


----------



## bobbiwoz

102  Pixar!


----------



## shoes99

52 Wish  Merrytime back to back
55 Wish Merrytime with WDWRADIO group
357 Wonder Vancouver  to Hawaii (booked just now)


----------



## bobbiwoz

100


----------



## jenushkask8s

109, 114 and 331


----------



## maui2k5

Number of days = ???

We booked a placeholder before debarkation and now we just need to book our next one!

Had a great time on the Dream (minus the maniac banana boat driver on Castaway Cay).


----------



## bobbiwoz

99 

Double Digits


----------



## rainsplash

dizneeat said:


> Part 2 of this thread was closed ..... so I thought it was time to start a new one.
> 
> 79 days until our 13th cruise
> 
> 241 days until our 14th cruise
> 
> 485 days until our 15th cruise   ​


3 weeks woot woot !!


----------



## bcwife76

*76 days* until Wonder to Baja over NYE!
*299 days* until the Dream to Northern Europe! Another zero bites the dust!


----------



## bayri

2 days and 7 hours!!!


----------



## Skippyboo

407 until Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean Very Merrytime


----------



## bobbiwoz

98


----------



## mark nakamichi

100 days  til 4 night on Magic from Galveston


----------



## HeatherLassell

*84 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
87 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
346 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## disney789

5 
46 
368


----------



## bayri

Less than a day now!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

97


----------



## JETS70

Another 20 days down since my last post


----------



## shoes99

46 Wish Merrytme BTB
49 Wish Merrytme BTB with WDWRADIO Group Cruise
351 Wonder Vancouver to Honolulu


----------



## bobbiwoz

96


----------



## JETS70

bobbiwoz said:


> 96


Isn't it great to get under 100 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

95


----------



## bobbiwoz

JETS70 said:


> Isn't it great to get under 100 days


It sure is.
We had to cancel out Merrytime cruise which was to have been on December 5.  So, it feels especially good to us.


----------



## Metalfan

27!


----------



## disney789

1
42
364


----------



## HeatherLassell

*78 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
81 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
340 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## LadybugsMum

I missed the 400 days announcement, but I'm now down to 385 days until boarding the Wish.


----------



## bcwife76

*69 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder to Baja! Another zero bites the dust!
*292 days* (yay, under 300!) til Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

92


----------



## bobbiwoz

91


----------



## bobbiwoz

90


----------



## shoes99

40 Wish BTB Merrytime
43 Wish Merrytime BTB with WDWRADIO group cruise 
345 Vancouver to Hawaii on the Wonder
All accressible cabins


----------



## cincystamper

182 days until my first cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

89


----------



## FastPasser.

15 days until our Wish cruise
20 days until our Fantasy cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

88


----------



## ChicosWife

32


----------



## bobbiwoz

87  Pixar Cruise


----------



## HeatherLassell

*73 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
75 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
335 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## ichoose2believe

50 days…


----------



## ChicosWife

31 and checking in tomorrow!


----------



## disney789

36
285
358


----------



## bobbiwoz

86


----------



## bcwife76

*63 days* until our NYE cruise to Baja!
*286 days* until northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

85


----------



## missapril82

Too many!  56


----------



## ChicosWife

29 and checked in last night!


----------



## DisneyMomforLife

128!!  But we just booked it 3 days ago so it's better than it could be!!  This will be my gold to platinum sailing!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

84


----------



## HeatherLassell

*70 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
73 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
329 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
332 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## ChicosWife

27


----------



## bobbiwoz

83


----------



## jenpink

20 days until my first time on the Wish
189 days until I'm back on the Fantasy
475 days until I'm back on the Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

82


----------



## ichoose2believe

45!!!


----------



## Megan1669

339 days till our very first DCL cruise! WB PC on Magic.  HOTHS


----------



## DisneyConvert

0. 
We train to NYC and taxi to the Manhattan Cruise Terminal this morning.
First cruise in 3+ years and we are excited and a bit apprehensive.

Good health and prosperity to all.  May we all reconnect with what is magical in our lives.


----------



## Metalfan

15!  But 8 until we leave for Disney so yea...


----------



## ILPlaya

100! first cruise


----------



## ChicosWife

24, but my ticker is stuck on a month!


----------



## bobbiwoz

79


----------



## ChicosWife

22


----------



## disney789

28
277
350


----------



## bobbiwoz

78


----------



## goofy4prez

I'm now down to:
31 Days
16 Hours
21 Minutes
54, 53, 52, 51, 50  Seconds.


----------



## bcwife76

*55 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder!
*278 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

77


----------



## momcloud

35


----------



## bobbiwoz

76


----------



## shoes99

26 Wish Merrytime
29 Wish back to back with WDWRADIO Merrytime
331 Wonder Vancouver to Hawaii


----------



## bobbiwoz

75


----------



## bobbiwoz

74


----------



## HeatherLassell

*60 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
63 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
319 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
322 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## mom2tcdx2

Currently 308, or just way too many


----------



## DianaMB333

13 days to Wish merrytime! 
Getting nervous by the weather reports, still can’t hide the excitement for the cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

73


----------



## bobbiwoz

72


----------



## bcwife76

*49 days* (another zero bites the dust!) until our NYE cruise on the Wonder!
*272 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

71


----------



## LadybugsMum

Finally at the 1 year mark - 365 days!


----------



## happycamper47

48 hours and we should be getting ready to drop the lines...


----------



## bobbiwoz

70


----------



## shoes99

20 Wish Merrytime
23 Wish BTB Merrytime with WDWRADIO Group cruise
325 Wonder Vancouver to Honolulu


----------



## bobbiwoz

69


----------



## jewlstar

12 days, 15 hours, and 42 minutes until our first Disney cruise (on the Magic)! Can’t wait!!


----------



## ichoose2believe

32 days! Hopefully check in goes smoothly.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*55 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
58 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
314 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
317 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## bobbiwoz

67


----------



## ichoose2believe

30!! Check in is tonight and I am getting all my documents and pictures ready!


----------



## HeatherLassell

ichoose2believe said:


> 30!! Check in is tonight and I am getting all my documents and pictures ready!


Yay!!


----------



## ChicosWife

10


----------



## DisneYE

81 days for our DD's birthday cruise. It'll be our second time on the Wish & a short one but we're excited for it.
A long weekend we're really looking forward to.


----------



## bcwife76

*44 days* until our NYE cruise to Baja!
*267 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## JETS70

We got our room assignment


----------



## bobbiwoz

66


----------



## ichoose2believe

29 days. Check in went smoothly.


----------



## ChicosWife

8 days and single digits!!!


----------



## AvidDisReader

194, ugh--well at least below the 200 day mark.


----------



## Phdmama06

*56* for me. It's my first cruise, and I couldn't be more excited! It is my treat to myself to relax after WDW Marathon weekend!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*49 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
52 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
308 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
311 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

63


----------



## ichoose2believe

25   DS is going to be so surprised!


----------



## bobbiwoz

61


----------



## goofy4prez

It's getting closer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

60


----------



## SeanSD

16


----------



## ChicosWife

2!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

*36 days* until we board the Wonder for NYE down to Baja!
*259 days* (another zero bites the dust!) until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## ichoose2believe

22


----------



## shoes99

9 Wish Merrytime BTB
12 Wish Merrytime WDWRADIO Group Cruise
314 Wonder Vancouver to Hawaii


----------



## bobbiwoz

58


----------



## Fuzzycaterpillar1

1st Marvel Day at Sea cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

57


----------



## JETS70




----------



## HeatherLassell

*42 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!) *_*39 days till we get to Disney World for the first time in 4+ years!!_
*45 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
301 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
304 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 57


56


----------



## HeatherLassell

*42 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
45 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
301 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
304 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

56


----------



## jlynch924

289 until first concierge and first HOTHS on the Magic!


----------



## Iris1974

325 days until my friend and I go to Canada for a HOTHS Dream Cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

55


----------



## stitchsnk

22!


----------



## Captain Hurricane

6 days!
This will be our very first Disney cruise!


----------



## goofy4prez

It's getting so close!


----------



## o&smom

71 days until 5 nt Disney Wonder Baja Cruise - 1st time concierge!!!
212 days until 11 nt Med with Greek Isles - 1st time on Disney Dream
312 days until 14 nt Halloween on the High Seas WBPC Cruise
                1st HOTHS and 3rd WBPC!
Just yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWG

29 and 33!


----------



## bobbiwoz

54


----------



## bobbiwoz

53


----------



## bobbiwoz

52


----------



## HeatherLassell

*38 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
41 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
297 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
300 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bcwife76

*29 days* until NYE on the Wonder to Baja (online check in went so smoothly, I was shocked    )
*252 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## goofy4prez

*5 very long days until setting foot on the Dream!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

51  
A Pixar cruise!


----------



## PrincessNelly

57 days!
We just booked the 7 night Pixar day at Sea sailing on Fantasy on a whim yesterday! Was too good of a deal to pass up. 
Managed to get Palo Dinner & Couple Choice too


----------



## mark nakamichi

53 days Magic from Galveston.  Jan. 23-27 2023


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> 51
> A Pixar cruise!


Now 50!


----------



## TikiRob

116 days until our first cruise ever (Disney or otherwise)!


----------



## Captain Hurricane

Less than two days!!!!  Our first Disney Cruise!

We are now at Port Canaveral and the whole crew is so excited for our new adventure!


----------



## shoes99

1 Wish Merrytime btb
4 Wish Merrytime with WDWRADIO Group Cruise
305 Vancouver to Honolulu Wonder


----------



## bobbiwoz

49


----------



## Bestdisdad

6 merrytime wish!!


----------



## goofy4prez

*2 Days 11 Hours 39 Minutes 48 Seconds...47...46...45...*


----------



## Captain Hurricane

One more day!!!


----------



## BK2014

2 days, 3 hours, 51 minutes! Only 8 and 2 months after our first DCL cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

48


----------



## Boogie70

14 days...10 hours...38 minutes....51 seconds
Magic MerryTime Cruise
Can't wait!!!


----------



## 71 Truck

Just got off the Fantasy today and to many to count for next year


----------



## bcwife76

*25 days* until we cruise over NYE on the Wonder!
*248 days* (another zero bites the dust) until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

47


----------



## bobbiwoz

46


----------



## ichoose2believe




----------



## bobbiwoz

45


----------



## jenpink

151 days until I'm back on the Fantasy

437 days until I'm back on the Wonder


----------



## HeatherLassell

*31 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
34 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
290 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
293 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

44


----------



## HeatherLassell

HeatherLassell said:


> *30 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
> 33 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
> 289 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
> 292 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


As per usual online check-in was a **** show.  Why can't Disney (with ALL their money) fix their IT?    Online Check In never ONCE showed up on the website.  We all had to go through the app.  Very annoying as I wasn't prepared to have to use my phone.  Thankfully we're taking DCL transport so I wasn't fighting for an early PAT. (They assign a PAT) But man!  Why does it always have to be so frustrating?


----------



## bobbiwoz

43


----------



## BecuzImaLady

9! Single digit dancing all the way to our VMT cruise.


----------



## ichoose2believe




----------



## bobbiwoz

42


----------



## HeatherLassell

*28 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
31 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
287 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
290 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## ichoose2believe




----------



## Dis_Nerd_Nurse

321 days until our very first Disney Cruise!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*25 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
28 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
284 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
287 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## PattiPB

ichoose2believe said:


> View attachment 724555


I get on when you get off!! Wave to us!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

333 days until the Wish!


----------



## bcwife76

*16 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder!!
*239 days* (another zero bites the dust!) til Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## MinnieSueB

7 days and we will be setting sail on the WISH and hopefully by this time in the middle of the ocean!


----------



## ichoose2believe

So excited!


----------



## adawnrob

bcwife76 said:


> *16 days* until our NYE cruise on the Wonder!!
> *239 days* (another zero bites the dust!) til Northern Europe on the Dream!


23 days until our Pixar cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## goofy4prez

We just got back on Saturday from our 5 night Very Merrytime cruise on the Dream. Today I now add a new countdown for our next Disney cruise.


----------



## ichoose2believe

Today is the day!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

*22 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)
25 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
281 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
284 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## Captainkate

27 Days!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

100 Western Caribbean 
497 Southern Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

34


----------



## bobbiwoz

33


----------



## bobbiwoz

32  

It‘s a Pixar cruise!


----------



## bobbiwoz

31


----------



## HeatherLassell

*17 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!)  *14 till WDW All Star Movies - doing the 5k and 10k at Marathon Weekend! <3
20 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
276 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
279 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## FastPasser.

After doing five cruises this year we have no plans to do a DIsney cruise at this time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

30


----------



## HeatherLassell

*16 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!) *14 till WDW All Star Movies - doing the 5k and 10k at Marathon Weekend! <3
19 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
275 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
278 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

FastPasser. said:


> After doing five cruises this year we have no plans to do a DIsney cruise at this time.


What a great year for cruises you had!


----------



## princesscinderella

11 days til our dream cruise, I’m waiting not so patiently to see where our VGT room assignments are as we have two cabins booked.   they are connecting.


----------



## bobbiwoz

princesscinderella said:


> 11 days til our dream cruise, I’m waiting not so patiently to see where our VGT room assignments are as we have two cabins booked.   they are connecting.


I hope they are!


----------



## bcwife76

*7 days* (one week today!!) until we board the Wonder for our 10th cruise, over NYE!!
*230 days* until Northern Europe on the Dream!


----------



## bobbiwoz

29  


It was extremely  hard to book any of the Pixar things for our cruise.


----------



## princesscinderella

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope they are!


Your pixie dust helped we got our rooms assigned today and they are connecting!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

28


----------



## shoes99

FastPasser. said:


> After doing five cruises this year we have no plans to do a DIsney cruise at this time.


We have done 3 Wish and 1 Marvel. We re done until 10/3/2023 Vancouver to Honolulu.


----------



## HeatherLassell

*13 till 1/2 Disney 'Wish' cruise (B2B baby!) *14 till WDW All Star Movies - doing the 5k and 10k at Marathon Weekend! <3
16 till 2/2 Disney 'Wish'
272 till 'Magic' First time ever in Concierge (oooh la la! Another B2B!)
275 till 'Magic' Double Dip (And that completes my "Full House"/"Royal Flush"/All 5 ships!) *


----------



## bobbiwoz

27


----------



## MinnieSueB

Just returned from the Wish - so beautiful especially at Christmas!  The customer service that is lacking at Disney World is on the Wish!  How refreshing to be appreciated as a customer again.  Loved it!  ENJOY everyone going!!!


----------



## heggy

MinnieSueB said:


> Just returned from the Wish - so beautiful especially at Christmas!  The customer service that is lacking at Disney World is on the Wish!  How refreshing to be appreciated as a customer again.  Loved it!  ENJOY everyone going!!!


That is great to hear about the customer service on the Wish!!!
We are 7 days away from our first family cruise since the pandemic!!!
And first time on the Wish.
Merry Christmas to All!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

26


----------

